# So I guess this is my first Two Week Wait...



## Lilaala

Anyone else care to join me?

I only came of birth control last November, so I'm really not sure if my cycles have returned completely to normal or not, so far so good, but you can't really tell yet, can you? I've had three normal periods since, and charted (not using OPK's or checking BBT's, just monitoring CM and recording AF days) in between the last two.

AF is due on the 23rd, approximately! One part of me wants to run out and test right now, even though I'm only a couple DPO, so I know that would be foolish, and the other part of me tells me I should probably wait until at least the 28th, to be more certain (due to not knowing for _sure_ how long my cycles are) I don't know if I'll be able to hold out that long though!!

What do we chat about in the Two Week Wait?

Also, I've been ravenously hungry pretty much all the time, which is so incredibly unlike me, but it's not listed anywhere as a pregnancy symptom! I'm sure it's all in my head? Be quiet stomach! I just fed you! :dohh:


----------



## PinkTink

ha ha this is pretty much what im going through too!!! :witch: is due for me around 25th and im only a few days past ov and i too want to test-for no reason!! i know that the majority of tests wouldnt pick anything up een if i was preg but this isnt taking away the urge!!

its my first 2ww and ive no idea what to do with myself!!!

like you im also hungry all the time, usually i dont eat that much, now i want to eat everything!!! im also always tired!!! but seriously this must be in my head as im what 4/5 dpo i cant be having symptoms already!!!!

well keep each other going!!!!

:hug:

fx'd we'll both get our :bfp: this month

xxxx


----------



## hayley2

hey girls can i join you???

i have ovulated today (temp will hopefully confirm that in the morning) so i'm a few days behind you both.

this is my first TWW. came off yasmin BCP in Dec 08 and had a CD34 last month and am on CD26 today with pos opks since Tues that are now back to neg again this afternoon. so as from tomorrow i will be symptom spotting with the rest off you!!


----------



## Lilaala

:hugs: Sounds like we're pretty much in the same boat! Maybe we can pinkie swear to test together on the same day, and not before, so we won't test early and get (hopefully) false negatives!

I'm tired too, but I'm chalking it up to sleeping so poorly. My cat woke me up at 5:30am, and again a bit after 6am, and finally at 7am when she was still being a pest I shut her out of the room, and then she whined outside the door!!! :dohh: That was just this morning though, overall I'm getting good sleeping hours clocked in but I'm sleeping lightly and waking frequently lately. Bah!


----------



## PinkTink

Good luck hayley, hopefully this will be your first and last 2ww xxxxx


----------



## Lilaala

Hi Hayley! 

Happy to have company, the more the merrier! 

Anyone else a bit tired of all the babydancing we've had to do lately? :rofl: I was happy as a clam for the first while but now I'm kind of done with babydancing for at least a couple of days. Had my fill, as it were!


----------



## PinkTink

Lilaala what on earth was your cat doing lol!!!!!xxx


----------



## Lilaala

~sprinkles loads of :dust: about for all of us~

Haha Tink she was whining at me to get up and play!!! I swear she's the neediest cat ever! I do adore her though, just not when she wakes me at all hours. Hubby seems to sleep through it or at least acts like he does, figures!


----------



## hayley2

Right girls we need our PMA heads on - we will get our :bfp: 

I agree - it was fun Bding at first but getting a bit chore like at the minute. will be nice to have a few weeks of doing it just coz we fancy it :happydance:

so what day are we all going to test on?????? my AF is due the friday 27th Feb. Its going to be hard but we can do it!!!! (Maybe:rofl:)


----------



## PinkTink

That sounds familair!! We've two small dogs and they're super needy and my DH never seems to see when they want anything lol!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## PinkTink

Yes you're right we're all going to get :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: this month!!!! :happydance

:witch: isnt due (although she's not coming this month) until 25th!! Hayley you're 27th and Lilaala you're 23rd!!! so we're not too far apart!!!

When do you think? 

:hug:

xxxx


----------



## hayley2

Thats men all over unfortunately!


----------



## Lilaala

Funny how that happens, isn't it? Babydancing isn't supposed to be a chore, but after a full week of it it gets to the point where you start making grocery lists in your head part way though!! :rofl:

I don't know what day yet, I want to hold out until the 28th, but I don't know if I have the willpower!! At least I can't test on the 20th, 21st, or 22nd, we're having company! Save me from myself! If AF isn't here on the 23rd it's going to be super hard though, especially if I get my hopes up and it turns out I get AF a few days later.


----------



## hayley2

Lilaala what day do you want to test? are you going to wait till your late? Earliest i reckon i'll test is 12dpo so the 25th. it might not show for me before then.

maybe 2 test days one for Lilaala as there no way your going to be able to resist the lure of the stick from like 4 days!! lol


----------



## Lilaala

That's the thing I want to wait until I'm late, but I can't be certain my cycles are sorted enough yet to tell for sure if I actually AM late when I think I am! :dohh: I know if AF isn't here on the 23rd I'll probably cave and run out to buy tests that day! 

I'm glad we'll be testing around the same time though!

~pulls own hair in frustration~


----------



## hayley2

PMA PMA PMA PMA say it with me now!!!!!! lol

soooo excited - my little eggy could be meeting OH little spermie right now!!!


----------



## Lilaala

I'm pretty sure if I had tests in the house I'd be caving right now!! 

I'm forcing myself not to buy tests yet, because I'm certain if they're in the house I'll cave and test early.

What about you two? What methods are you employing to help yourself not test early?


----------



## Lilaala

I'm starting to think I'm going crazy, I keep imagining I feel a slight pressure on the upper right side of my uterus and that it MUST be an embryo! :dohh: 

I just used the lingo and abbreviations list to look up what PMA means, haha!! YES! Must stay super positive!! I'm having trouble curbing my excitement too, if it turns out negative when I do test, I'm pretty much certain at this point that I'll start crying. Heck, I want to cry at the thought of it!


----------



## PinkTink

Im seriously considering testing soon so I dont know if i'll be able to hold out until the 25th but if we all say we will then i'll do my very very best lol

xxxx


----------



## Lilaala

Okay Tink, I'm in if you're in, what about you Hayley? Should we all pinkie swear to wait until the 25th?


----------



## hayley2

i'm pretty sure i'll cave by 10dpo!! have got about 20 IC tests ready and waiting. 

well on my last TWW i decorated the bathroom - other wise i'll spend all my time googeling symptoms!!

PMA is def important - i've got Zita Wests book (given to me by my very pregnancy SIL) and it sayd that you have to be really positive to encourage the eggy.

how many dpo are you lilaala?


----------



## hayley2

25th sounds good! i shall do my very best to hold out :happydance:


----------



## Lilaala

Alright! We'll all test on the 25th, and then we can all be pregnancy buddies!! (if you want to!) :dance:

I'm not sure exactly how many DPO I am, we just babydanced every other day until (sorry TMI) my cm indicated fertile days then babydanced at least once every day! I'm on CD 15, but my AF was only 3 days long so out of the last 11 days we babydanced on 9 of them!


----------



## lou1979

Hey ladies may i join you?

I got my Positive OPK yesterday!

This journey is an emotional one as this is the first month of TTC since my Ectopic and i had my right tube removed so im hoping and praying that ive ovulated from my left side

but im defo THINKING POSITIVE:happydance:

DH and I have bd'd everyday for the past 2 weeks :blush:

Heres to :bfp: In 10-14 days time :D

PMA!!:hug:


----------



## PinkTink

Sure lou1979!!! as the girls said the more the merrier!!!

Rite 25th it is, and hopefully we can go all the way together!!! fx'd!!!!

Lou im really sorry to hear about your eptopic, you're just right stay positive and it will happen!!! we're all in this together

xxxx


----------



## Lilaala

Hello Lou! 

So sorry you had to go through that!! I can't imagine how hard it must have been :hugs:

Atta girl! Also wow that's a lot of babydancing!:dust:


----------



## hayley2

hi lou!!! 

wow you have been busy :blush:

sorry to hear of your ectopic but you def sound positive now!

so we are all agreed the 25th is :test: day when we all get our :bfp: and i would love to be pregnancy buddies!


----------



## Lilaala

Agreed! The 24th I shall buy some tests, so I can test with FMU on the 25th! OMG!

I still can't believe how hungry I am, I usually hardly eat much at all by normal people's standards, but my stomach keeps demanding food these last few days!! It's also super weird to feel hungry and full at the same time. If it turns out I'm not pregnant and I get fat from this new food craving thing I'll be so choked! I'd better play some Wii Fit today of I'm doomed, haha!


----------



## hayley2

i've got one more night tonight of Bding and then i'm giving it a rest, better get going soon or i'll be too knackered and we've done so well so far (not that the OH realises its my fertile time - don't want to put him under pressure to perform lol)


----------



## hayley2

Wii fit is great isn't it!

hunger is def a symptom.....


----------



## Lilaala

:happydance: Fingers crossed for you Hayley! 
Gosh, I guess it's the evening for you isn't it? It's only early early afternoon here for me! Haha! Well, have a lovely night!

I know! It's so much fun especially the balance games and Yoga! 
Ahhh! Are you sure? I can't be more than a couple DPO though so symptoms aren't supposed show up yet, and I did look online and didn't see hunger mentioned as a symptom until 2nd Tri! Ahh! I'm going to go play Wii Fit to try to distract myself now so I don't stupidly run to the store for a pregnancy test! :rofl:


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou Ladies!!

I have some 10mlu tests here at the ready lol

lets hope the :witch: holds off and we all get the :bfp: we derserve!!!

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

yep its 9.40pm here and i've got work tomorrow. boo hiss!

i was hungry when i was pregnant with my little boy - i wanted to have a constant stream of food in my mouth. lol

enjoy your wii fit, i'm getting good ay aerobics now and love the bubble game!

Good luck Lou - mine are 10miu as well. 

Night girls

x


----------



## lou1979

nite All xxx


----------



## want2bamom

Lilaala said:


> Anyone else care to join me?
> 
> I only came of birth control last November, so I'm really not sure if my cycles have returned completely to normal or not, so far so good, but you can't really tell yet, can you? I've had three normal periods since, and charted in between the last two.
> 
> AF is due on the 23rd, approximately! One part of me wants to run out and test right now, even though I'm only a couple DPO, so I know that would be foolish, and the other part of me tells me I should probably wait until at least the 28th, to be more certain (due to not knowing for _sure_ how long my cycles are) I don't know if I'll be able to hold out that long though!!
> 
> What do we chat about in the Two Week Wait?
> 
> Also, I've been ravenously hungry pretty much all the time, which is so incredibly unlike me, but it's not listed anywhere as a pregnancy symptom! I'm sure it's all in my head? Be quiet stomach! I just fed you! :dohh:

Hey Lilaaly! I'm like you, the :witch: is supposed to show her ugly face around the 23rd, which i hope she doesn't!! I wish you girls were testing earlier then the 25th, hehe, i don't think i could wait that long, but you girls are very strong..hehe..I wish everyone goodluck and fingers crossed for :bfp: this month!!! xoxo


----------



## Lilaala

hayley2 said:


> yep its 9.40pm here and i've got work tomorrow. boo hiss!
> 
> i was hungry when i was pregnant with my little boy - i wanted to have a constant stream of food in my mouth. lol
> 
> enjoy your wii fit, i'm getting good ay aerobics now and love the bubble game!
> 
> Good luck Lou - mine are 10miu as well.
> 
> Night girls
> 
> x


Aw me too! Oh well once work is over that's it for the weekend! :happydance:

But but... I'm only at MOST 4DPO! It has to be too early, yet my tummy won't stop rumbling demands for food! Super weird!!

Ooooh the bubble game is hard! I have only once successfully made it past the part where the river splits, probably because I got too frustrated to try more often. Haha.



Sounds like you're at the ready Lou! Gosh if I had tests in the house I'd be in trouble, you've definitely got good willpower!


want2bamom: And we're both from B.C.! Funny how small the world is sometimes! Thanks and I wish you luck as well!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Hi can i join u ladies? Not sure if i ov'd or not. My last TWW wasnt really a cycle as i had to wait 6 months for af to return after bc implant was taken out in august 08. I am cd 17 today. I am due for witch on march 2nd assuming i am regular. I had a dark opk on cd10 but i am not sure i ovulated bc it wasnt really positive and witch was still here. I had some brown spotting today... Implantation bleeding mabe? Ahhh so confused!


----------



## lou1979

hello mrs mabrey welcome, the female body is a marvelous thing however it does like to test our patience..:dohh:

so how are we all feeling this morning??

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

hey ladies how are you all?! welcome Mrs Mabrey!

i'm not feeling very hopeful today :sad2: we didn't get to :sex: last night as OH was really tired. i tried begging but it just wasn't working :rofl:

do you reckon we did it enough? i got pos opks on tue, wed and thurs morning and i reckon i O'd at about 11am on thursday as had loads of pain. we :sex: on tue and wed night, so the 2 days before O and i had a nice temp rise this morning to confirm O.

so as it was the night before i'm hoping that thats enough but some how doubt it.

1dpo today and no symptoms yet.......


----------



## Lilaala

MrS. MaBrEy, that's got to be soooo frustrating! :hugs: The only comfort we can take from stuff like that is that time will tell... but waiting is sooo hard! 



Well I've been symptom spotting. :dohh: Super mild heartburn today, for example. Thankfully the hunger let up when I made myself a full plate of scrambled eggs :D Been having super mild cramps for a couple of days now too, but I'm sure all of this is in my head because it's too early for implantation. :shrug: 



Hayley I don't think you should worry, but it couldn't hurt to jump him tonight for good measure! I went by the rule of the sperm lasting for approx. 24hrs, and the egg for approx. 24hrs, so as long as there was an overlap I figured it was fine! Also, even if he's tired there are ways to convince him, everything from what you're wearing to what you start doing to him. ;D


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Oh it was miserable! I was told it would take a week at most. Uhg. thanks for the warm welcome. So what does ov pain feel like? I cant seem to get a pos. Opk but i keep feeling twinges of pain in my lower right abdomen right where my ovary should be. But with no pos opk? I think i might not be oving at all. Hmmm i guess that means i will start temping next time. I am crazy hungry, and super sleepy so just mabe the eggie already came and caught. Oh and i have also did BD everyday since cd5... Blush.


----------



## Lilaala

:hugs: Were you on BCP for more than 8 years?

I'm afraid I'm rubbish at offering advice with temping or OPK's, as I don't use either. Lots of babydancing is certainly a good thing in your favour, have you been aware of the consistency of your CM or the position and consistency of your cervix? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## want2bamom

I was having sharp little pains on the right side of abdomen 2-3 days before i got a pos opk...which i was very surprised! Because as far as my blood test have been i haven't ovulated for the last 2months, but then again i was getting tested on CD21 and this month i didn't start ovulating until CD23-24...I don't have high hopes this time though cause I don't think DH and I bd enough:( Grrr!!!! Lots before O!!!:hug:


----------



## polaris

Hi girls, 
can I join you? I'm hoping that I ov'd on Thursday based on EWCM and ov pains. Had a small temperature rise on Friday (not above cover line though) and another rise this morning, so am hoping temps will rise again tomorrow. It's my second cycle off BCP and my last cycle was 34 days. Based on that AF would be due 25th which would be 13 dpo (if I did ov on Thursday). I wasn't using OPKs as I think I had no real idea of my cycle, this is my first month temperature charting. I'm going to try and hold off on testing until AF arrives because I don't really think this was my month. 
Polaris


----------



## hayley2

morning ladies - or are some of you still asleep :rofl:

so glad i kept going with opks and my FF chart s now looking good. yippee. it reckons i o'd on wed but i really think it was thurs. hopefully i'm wrong tho as we didn't BD on thursday, we were just too :sleep:

No symptoms to report yet...... only 2/3dpo tho

Off to book a venue for our engagement party today. will hopefully give me a chance to stop thinking about :baby:

Happy Valentines Day!!!!

xxx


----------



## Lilaala

Welcome Polaris! Well, the 25th is when we agreed to test, so since that's when you're due anyway we can all test together! Fingers crossed!


Hayley don't worry, babydancing before ovulation doesn't mean you'll have missed it, it just means you'll have a girl!! You too Want2bamom! :hugs: 

Wishing you loads of luck getting the perfect venue for a great price!! Happy Valentines Day to you too!

I have a horrible confession. I bought a two pack of pregnancy tests yesterday after work. I looked at BOTH of the dollar stores in my little town and NEITHER had any!! I was so choked!!! Had to go to Shoppers Drugmart and pay $13.99 for two. Bah!! Guess that's a good incentive not to test early and risk a false neg, as these things cost $7 each! :gun: Dollar stores apparently sell them for $1 each!! Grrr..

I posted some of this on Hayley's wall as she was asking, but....

I felt soooo nauseous last night and had acid reflux to go with it, but... I could have just eaten too much as we had a big dinner! My mouth tastes AWFUL but it's probably just morning breath, even though I've been drinking blueberry juice this morning, and I don't know of many things stronger to kill morning breath with (aside from brushing one's teeth, obviously). I'm only at MOST 5 or 6 DPO so I know I'm crazy to be symptom spotting. :dohh: I'm still feeling really bloated and crampy and have done for a few days now. The cramping is worse on the upper right side. I'd think It was ovulation pain but it's been for a good couple of days and according to my CM my fertile phase has ended. TMI warning, I caved and tried to feel my cervix, the first day I felt for it it was still high and soft, the next day it was even higher, I barely managed to touch it, and it was still super soft. Don't know if I'll try again today. I read online that it's not a good indicator for pregnancy as it's always different in every woman (*when* it goes high and soft, it does not always happen right away), but I'm hoping it's a good sign anyways!! I also read the cervix will turn blue/purple in the case of pregnancy, due to being engorged with blood. Too bad it's impossible to see without a gynecological visit!!! :dohh:

Someone stop me from symptom spotting? I'm going to lose my mind!


----------



## Lilaala

I just ate a chunk of cheese. Plain. Just gnawed on it. It was sooo good. I think I'm craving protein, which would explain the hunger only ebbing when I ate a plate of eggs. :dohh: I know, gross right?


----------



## Lilaala

More symptom spotting, I can't help it! I'm warm, like, warm enough and congested enough I actually took my temperature. Hubby said it was normal, but my cheeks and ears feel like they're on fire. We got chatting after discussing my temperature and he informed me I've been having 'really horrible mood swings' the last few days. I have no recollection of this but he says that's because it's hormonal and I wouldn't notice because I'm the one in the center of it. :shrug: I don't know if I believe him but I guess I should as he knows me better than anyone, but I'll take it as a good sign if that's the case!

I'm off to bed now as it's getting late and I'm plenty tired. Goodnight!


----------



## emmaamber

hi all only just joined this forum this is my 1st 2WW on our 1st proper cycle 
not to sure when i ovulated think it was about the 12th but we kept every angle covered ... lol
the dreaded af due on 28th is not 100% sure of this as just come off depo but did OPK test and was a slight line.
still trying to get my head round timing and things lol
good luck all hop you get your BFP
xx


----------



## hayley2

Hi emmaamber. Welcome to B&B! Good luck getting your BFP. You need the test line to be as dark or darker than the control line when using opks. Sometimes you can start to see them get darker over a few days. I always have some form of test line - although its really faint and would be classed as a neg. Keep testing incase you O late as you've just stopped bcp.

Lilaala well, well, well what a load of symptoms you seem to be havin now!!!!! Hunger, mood swings, tired, bad taste in moutn, craving protein, cramping stomach etc etc.
If i said i had all these symptoms you'd def think i was in with a chance!! So i'm thinking you could well be our first BFP!!! oooh exciting!

Mrs Mabrey i get O pain and it lasts about 2 days, feels a bit like a AF pains but not quite as sharp. i also get nausea and need to pee a lot. They are quite rare symptoms to get with O tho. Keep testing sweetie and they will get darker eventually and when they do you'll be like "wow"!!!

And finally my symptoms at 4dpo - NOTHING!!!!


----------



## polaris

That is great, we can all test together on 25th unless the witch shows her face first (stay away :witch:) It's nice to have a bit of support from ladies who are in a similar position.

Although I don't have a good feeling for this month for myself, I'm not going to build my hopes up and am going to try not to symptom spot :rofl:. Last month (first cycle off BCP) I was CONVINCED that I was pregnant but when I looked back on the month I had thought I ov'd earlier than I did and we didn't even BD at the right time! LOL. So it would have been the immaculate conception except that AF came surprise surprise! 

Lilaala, you are the symptom-spotting queen!! It's all good news though, fingers crossed for that :bfp: on 25th! You are right, expensive tests are certainly a good incentive not to cave and test early. 

My good news is that I had another nice temperature rise this morning so I am officially in the 2WW at 3 dpo!! Was so excited at 7 am this morning, I felt like waking OH up and telling him but thought it probably wouldn't go down too well at 7 am on a Sunday morning! :rofl: Seriously though I am so pleased to have some confirmation of ov as this has been a big worry to me. I honestly don't even mind so much if I haven't caught that egg this month, at least i know there was an egg to catch (if that makes any sense?)

Good luck and baby dust to all, looking forward to chatting more in the 2WW.


----------



## Lilaala

Loads of luck and baby :dust: to you emmaamber!


Eeeek Hayley I hope so!! Otherwise I'll have to check myself into the psyche ward for finding symptoms! I can't just say the mood swings are my mind playing tricks on me though as it's hubby who noticed them! Did your venue booking go well? :D Don't worry I read several ladies got their BFP's with no symptoms at all! :dust: It's not over until the witch shows her face!

Agreed Polaris! I will keep biting my nails and holding off on testing until the 25th! God help me if I get what could be taken for implantation spotting, I think I might snap! That's so funny about you sparing your poor OH, but I'm super excited for you! My DH woke me up at just after 6am!! He was restless and I'm a light sleeper. Bah! 
I understand what you're saying about having the reassurance regarding ovulation, it's nice to know where you stand with your body. :hugs: :dust: 

(sorry if TMI) My nipples are really tender, my cervix is so high and soft I can only just _barely _reach it, I'm still cramping and starving constantly.
I think I'm officially losing my mind, I'm going to be sooo embarrassed (and wonder what the heck is going on!) if it turns out I'm not pregnant!


----------



## polaris

Well girls, no real symptoms for me to speak of, my bbs are a bit tender but they were super tender last month too and I wasn't pregnant. I am going to try to ignore all symptoms that I experienced last month on the grounds that I wasn't pregnant last month despite being absolutely convinced that I must be!! That includes ALL known early pregnancy symptoms since I must have read about 6000 websites of early pregnancy symptoms and I definitely had all of them. I definitely did, I wasn't imagining them, or else the power of the mind is an amazing thing. I also heard that sometimes you can get similar to early pregnancy symptoms in the first months after coming off BCP as your body adjusts to its natural hormonal cycle so that made me feel a bit better as I actually felt like I was going mad when I got :bfn:!!!
I would love one of our testing buddy group to get a :bfp: this month! Can't wait till 25th! Does anyone else ever feel like you are wishing your life away with this TTC business?


----------



## Lilaala

Ahh Polaris that's my fear!! 

I keep reminding myself of my promise, it's one of the only things keeping me grounded regarding testing. Come on 25th hurry up and get here! I have little else on my mind unfortunately, so glad I work tomorrow. :dohh:


----------



## polaris

Lilaala said:


> Ahh Polaris that's my fear!!
> 
> I keep reminding myself of my promise, it's one of the only things keeping me grounded regarding testing. Come on 25th hurry up and get here! I have little else on my mind unfortunately, so glad I work tomorrow. :dohh:

I find I cannot concentrate on anything else anyway! This site is a god-send.


----------



## Lilaala

It is but being on BnB doesn't distract me at all! Haha!

Mmm... hard boiled eggs.. <3


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Thanks 4 the info on ov. I dont know if i have or am oving at all. I am 20 and have been on bc off and on for 6 years. I havent worried about ov before bc for the first 4 it was to regulate my cycle not for actual bc. And i havent wanted to get pg until the last 6 months or so. u girls are so lucky! U get to test on the 25th! I will be early testing if i do on that day. But... I do have a ten day supply of ic er... Lol. I am also a poas addict. thank god for ic's.


----------



## hayley2

evening ladies!

the venue booking didn't go well :-( OH thinks its too expensive to have an engagement party and a waste of time as he's already shown his commitment by getting engaged and trying for a baby and he doesn't need a party to prove he loves me. Which sounds lovely but i kinda wanted a party to celebrate to our friends and family. Will have to work on him! lol

Wow polaris what a lovely temp rise! So far so good. i know how you feel about knowing for def that you have O'd. its a really nice feeling as its only our second cycle off bcp. i was convinced i was pg last month. i had EVERY symptom too, and was a bit disappointed when i wasn't but then i read too that coming off bcp can mimic pg. Trying not to SS this month!

How are you going to resist testing Lilaala if your symptoms keep coming? lol Would be great if you were our first BFP! No need to feel embrassed sweetie if your not - thats what we are all here for! Plus theres always next month.

Mrs Mabrey i'm a complete poas addict to! i'm gonna poas tomorrow - opk! just because i neeeeeeed to!

xx


----------



## Rozz1e1

Now that I know for sure what my body is doing..thanks to some nice doctors but also to you ladies here...IM now at day one of my first proper (as in i know what it is!! lol!!) Two Week Wait!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shelbysmommy

hi my friends...same spot here too...AF due on 2-20...
pretty sure that we hit the OV time when we were supposed to...
TTC for a few months now...weird cramps and twinges going on, feel like i could 
sleep all day, BBT is staying up...
and i am going batty with gas and gas and OH YEAH...gas...

love to hear from you ...and I agree this forum is WONDERFUL and good to know there 
are others who make me not feel like a LOON right now !! 

LOVE !! Tracy and gl to all of us!


----------



## want2bamom

Well I'm due for AF on the 24th or so...The 2ww is so stressful though!! I'm only at the most 4dpo, and i'm not really feeling any kind of symptoms yet. A little bit of pain in my lower abdomen and having a little bit of constipation(sorry TMI)! But other then that..i keep squeezing my bbs to see if their sore..hahah.:hug:


----------



## Jeannette

I ladies....is it okay if I join in?? I am 2dpo, af due on 27th so very happy to test on the 25th!! (hoping to not waste $ testing b4!! :))

Shelbysmommy...have to say in my experience with my first two pregnancies -- gas is a GREAT sign!! :hugs:


----------



## want2bamom

Oh ya i forgot to ask if its ok for me to test with you guys on the 25th?? Sounds like we're all pretty close


----------



## bklove

The :witch: is due the 28th so I guess I could test on the 25th with you guys. I haven't O yet according to my OPK's but this is suppose to be that fertile time for me and we've been :sex: and i'm hoping the spermies do their thing! Its tough cause my hubby is away till th, so if it wasn't this weekend i'm hoping we work it out in time on Th! But hoping for the best for everyone. :happydance:


----------



## jem_5500

Hi reading your posts, I am due 28th as well and although only 1DPO I am already dreaming away and hoping! You start to think your the only one whose as obbssessed and its great to see everyone is the same!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Isnt it great to have ppl to obsess with? I honestly dont know what i would do without b&b as my mom doesnt think we should have children until we are 25 or even 30, and his mom had the gaul to say we needed to be married for at least 5 years to be sure we stick! She is worse than the witch thank god she lives 200 miles away!


----------



## lisa205

Hi. 
I am new, Nice to meet you all. Can i join you?

I miscarried the end of last month at 7 weeks. I know i ovulated last week because i always get pain. My af is due on the 25th, As i am nearly always regular.
Since my miscarrage, I want to be pregnant even more. 
I am also symptom spotting. Got my tests ready.

Keeping my fingers crossed for us all for a BFPS

Lisa
x


----------



## hayley2

Lovely to have you all join us on the dreaded TWW!!

Accourding to statistics theres a 33% chance of getting pg if you :sex: at the right time.... so one of us has got to get a BFP! Its the law. lol

Sorry for your loss Lisa, hope you get your BFP this month. I suffered a m/c in nov 04 and was pg again by the dec with my little boy. You can be very fertile afterwards.

Well 5dpo for me and my temp is still rising, hope thats a good sign, take a look and see what you think. Other than that no symptoms yet, unless you count being sooooooo nervous and excited you can't concentrate on anything else :rofl: I feel the same as you Want2bamom that we didn't :sex: enough this month.

xx


----------



## shelbysmommy

ok i have to go to work today and we have no access to this site there ...so i am going to be flipping stir crazy till i get home....still crazy gas, still crazy border line nausea, temps are staying up and everything sounds good to eat...
soooooooooo i hope something is in the works....and i agree...someone in this group better get a BPS!!! 
hugs and love to all my new friends


----------



## lou1979

Morning ladies!

Im 3 DPO now and the only noticeable thing i would say is progresive boob soreness esp nipples lol!

Other than that i feel fine.

Hows everybody today? hope you all had a good weekend?

:hug:


----------



## Jeannette

I too am only 3dpo today. I don't know how likely it is for me to have any signs yet...maybe it's all in my head! I've been so tired, but I am also run down from work. But what is new the last couple days is that I seem to need to eat right when I wake up. I can usually go hours before breakfast (bad, I know, but I get busy and it just happens). Now, it's like right when I wake and have the thermometer in my mouth my stomach is rumbling and I feel so empty I'm nautious. Is that weird or what??


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh my goodness. This thread is just everything I'm feeling. I am in my first 2WW. I am currently 7DPO. I have a short cycle so my AF is due 23rd. Like an idiot I have already POAS - in fact I'm fairly certain that I'm addicted to POAS.

Well the results were an imaginary faint line!!! I say imaginary cos my husband won't admit to seeing it. How do I stop from testing - it's driving me insane!

My temp charting isn't showing an implantation dip in fact the temp has risen.... I have been getting cramps in my lower abdomen which I never normally get.......... and like alot of you too I have been feeling more hungry.......... oh please please let it be that BFP.

Sorry i've gone on a bit............ nice to meet you all and here's to some success stories.


----------



## Jeannette

Butterfly, I am so not a pessamist but I think it is IMPOSSIBLE to stop poas!! :) I think the best we can do is admit we have problems and then buy the cheapest tests possible so our problem doesn't empty our bank accounts!!

Do you have a pic of your test you can post so we can see the maybe-line??


----------



## lou1979

Hello Jeannette and Butterfly!

welcome to the madhouse lol we are all in the same boat so hopefully can help eachother along!

we are all testing on the 25th so you are more than welcome to join us..

goodluck ladies xxx


----------



## Jeannette

Thank you lou1979! :hugs: I am certainly going to be insane this week. The tww is always difficult but I am off work this week (school vacation)....I have no exciting plans so just lots of time to obsess with!! :headspin:


----------



## lou1979

me and you both Jeannette, im also at home all this week as its half term!

we can keep each other sane lol 

xx


----------



## Jeannette

That sounds great!! So do you know how many dpo it is reasonable to hope to see any signs?


----------



## lou1979

some women get symptoms as early as 3dpo, altho many say 7-10dpo

everyone is different ;)


----------



## Jeannette

Good to know, thank you! I have two children, but neither of them involved any of this cycle awareness symptom spotting stuff :) So while I won't think I am totally crazy if I notice symptoms in the next four days, I will try to avoid looking for them. :)


----------



## lou1979

No problem, I also have 2 children and have never activley TTC before so this is all new to me to ...

very informative tho and a very good way in being in tune with your body 

xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jeannette said:


> Butterfly, I am so not a pessamist but I think it is IMPOSSIBLE to stop poas!! :) I think the best we can do is admit we have problems and then buy the cheapest tests possible so our problem doesn't empty our bank accounts!!
> 
> Do you have a pic of your test you can post so we can see the maybe-line??

Hi Jeannette. Thanks for your reply. You did make me smile with your suggestion of buying the cheapest tests!!1 I think I may need to re-stock already although I am being good and only testing once a day!

Unfortunately I don't have a pic of the test as I put it in the bin. I really think that it is just me wanting to see it so badly. although when I did a test yesterday (yes yes yes I know too early!!) Hubby did say he thought he could see a faint line.

roll on tomorrow morning! LOL

:hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

lou1979 said:


> some women get symptoms as early as 3dpo, altho many say 7-10dpo
> 
> everyone is different ;)

Hi lou1979. It's good to know that I'm not on my own with this!

What kind of symptoms would they be? Just so that I can imagine I have them too! LOL :hug:


----------



## Jeannette

Keep up posted butterfly my fingers are crossed for your :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## jem_5500

So been out 2day as its 1/2 term and spent whole day whilst trying to do a risk assessment obssessing and daydreaming and aout what may or may not be inside! Resisited the urge to buy test as know i would test every day!


----------



## jem_5500

Just found SMEfertility website cheap early pregnacy tests...just ordered 40! whoops hoping i wont need them all!


----------



## - Butterfly -

jem_5500 said:


> Just found SMEfertility website cheap early pregnacy tests...just ordered 40! whoops hoping i wont need them all!

Hi Jem_5500 Think I might have a look at that website! Best of Luck. xx
:hug:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Can I join? I am 12DPO and AF is due sometime between Thursday and Saturday. I usually have a 28/29 day cycle but last month was 26, hence the confusion.

So I think I will test on Saturday as I will be 18DPO and should be showing up by then? Does that sound like enough time?

My symptoms are bigger boobs (I think) and feeling a bit nauseous. I did have a metallic taste but seems to be gone now. Not sure if I am convinced it is my month this month. Am sick of symtom spotting.


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,
great to have so much company for the 2WW! Some of us had better get our BFPs on 25th!! Can't wait. I still have no symptoms apart from tender bbs. I was a bit tired over the weekend but I think that was just tiredness. I'm also thinking we didn't get enough BD in this week. Timing was not good for Ov as OH was in work overnight the day before ov and although we did BD late on the Thursday (the day that ff has me down for ov), I think that was probably too late as EWCM and ov pains had gone so I'm pretty sure that I ov-d early on Thursday morning. So I don't think it's my month. But next month I will know much more about my cycle and hopefully the timing will work out better. I was also a bit disappointed with my temperature this morning, I was looking at Hayley's chart and felt a bit jealous! :rofl::rofl::rofl: I think I am going a bit mad!! If someone had told me a year ago that I would be stressing over a fraction of a degree of BBT I would have been disbelieving and quite perplexed!! The joys of TTC!


----------



## hayley2

Don't give up hope Polaris!!! There is still time for symptoms and some people don't get any. I must admit i was quite pleased with my temp rise this morning but when i compared mine on FF with other charts it wasn't looking that promising :-( Yours is still way above coverline!

Its nice to have so many in the TWW at the moment - come on BFP's!!!!!!!!!

I'm not sure if these are symptoms so i need your advise ladies..... i've felt really hot this afternoon (but not ill), my face has been burning, also i've felt a bit tingely (only way to describe it!lol) all over its kind of gone off now. The only other thing is "down under" i feel really weird - not dry ( CM yellowy/white) but kind of maybe swollen but i'm not and it tingles too. Strange!!! What do you think?

xx


----------



## lou1979

Im with you Hayley, i'll be testing with you ladies im 3dpo and have sore boobs, and wierd sensations all over!

I had this 2 months ago when i fell preg so im hoping and praying its a good sign for us!!

9 days to go lol xx


----------



## hayley2

What are you feeling like Lou? i just feel very hot and weird. Maybe its the hormones settling down from O


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Don't give up hope Polaris!!! There is still time for symptoms and some people don't get any. I must admit i was quite pleased with my temp rise this morning but when i compared mine on FF with other charts it wasn't looking that promising :-( Yours is still way above coverline!
> 
> Its nice to have so many in the TWW at the moment - come on BFP's!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if these are symptoms so i need your advise ladies..... i've felt really hot this afternoon (but not ill), my face has been burning, also i've felt a bit tingely (only way to describe it!lol) all over its kind of gone off now. The only other thing is "down under" i feel really weird - not dry ( CM yellowy/white) but kind of maybe swollen but i'm not and it tingles too. Strange!!! What do you think?
> 
> xx

Oh wow - can't believe this - I have been tingling too............. it's a really weird feeling! Let's hope it's a sign! I've never read anyone mention it before.

Roll on tomorrow morning when my addiction to POAS will take hold :laugh2:

Here's hoping to that :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## Lilaala

hayley2 said:


> Its nice to have so many in the TWW at the moment - come on BFP's!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if these are symptoms so i need your advise ladies..... i've felt really hot this afternoon (but not ill), my face has been burning, also i've felt a bit tingely (only way to describe it!lol) all over its kind of gone off now. The only other thing is "down under" i feel really weird - not dry ( CM yellowy/white) but kind of maybe swollen but i'm not and it tingles too. Strange!!! What do you think?
> 
> xx

I agree! I think with all the new ladies joining I'll perhaps set up a thread on the 24th for us to all put our results in! Sound like a plan? :happydance:

Hayley I'm super warm and my cheeks have been burning enough I took my temperature to see if I had a fever! (I don't) but my cheeks are flushed red and feel hot hot hot!! The night I thought I had a fever even my ears were burning! Glad to know I'm not the only one! Also, I read on BnB that lots of yellow/white CM is a GOOD SIGN during the two week wait!:happydance:



Sorry I wasn't online yesterday, sooo tired! 
Welcome everyone who's jumped in with us in the last couple of days, the more the merrier, we'll all test together!!

I am trying not to symptom spot any more, but I have to say (sorry if TMI!) my cervix is no longer reachable to see if it is soft, it is too high up! Also, last night I had pink tinged CM!!!!! I was approx. 6/7DPO so I really think it might have been implantation bleeding!! I still feel like AF is about to arrive, the cramps are just so consistent! I also have to pee, a lot, like, all the time. :dohh: I was so uncomfortable at work today with the cramping and needing to pee. Had a rough day so I'm a bit grumpy.


----------



## want2bamom

Well i've felt the crap the last 2days...Saturday morning woke up and could barely swallow, my throat hurts so much..I totally have a sore throat and a damm head cold!! Grrr!!! And now i'm starting to feel very naucious!! I don't usually feel naucious when i have a head cold and my breasts have been very sensitive and just been tired all day long!! Hope everyone else is doing good!!! I can't wait to test on the 25th, even though its still so far away!! hehe...TTYL!! xoxox:hug:


----------



## want2bamom

I was just thinking if i test on the 25th, I will be 14dpo unless the :witch: shows her ugly face? Whats the earliest you can test??


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> Don't give up hope Polaris!!! There is still time for symptoms and some people don't get any. I must admit i was quite pleased with my temp rise this morning but when i compared mine on FF with other charts it wasn't looking that promising :-( Yours is still way above coverline!
> 
> Its nice to have so many in the TWW at the moment - come on BFP's!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if these are symptoms so i need your advise ladies..... i've felt really hot this afternoon (but not ill), my face has been burning, also i've felt a bit tingely (only way to describe it!lol) all over its kind of gone off now. The only other thing is "down under" i feel really weird - not dry ( CM yellowy/white) but kind of maybe swollen but i'm not and it tingles too. Strange!!! What do you think?
> 
> xx

Thanks Hayley! Having done more obsessive internet research I have read that the actual size of the temperature rise varies from woman to woman and a smaller rise isn't necessarily a bad sign once it is above coverline. Fingers crossed for all of us.
I think any symptoms that are unusual for you are a good sign! 
Polaris


----------



## polaris

Morning girls,
there is some very promising sounding symptoms on here! :happydance::happydance:
Lilaala, very exciting about the (hopefully) IB! 
Wanttobeamum, I know some girls have got their BFPs as early as 10 or 11 dpo, but the chances of getting a false negative are very high at that stage, so it's easy to waste a lot of tests. Depends how much you hate seeing :bfn: (I hate it A LOT!). The other problem with testing early is the risk of a chemical pregnancy which is when you are technically pregnant but implantation is not successful so you can get an early BFP but then still get AF as normal. This would break my heart and really puts me off testing early too. Having said that, there are many POAS addicts who test religiously from early on. 
Polaris


----------



## want2bamom

Ok, well maybe i will wait till the 25th then..hehe.I'm excited!!


----------



## polaris

want2bamom said:


> Ok, well maybe i will wait till the 25th then..hehe.I'm excited!!

The 2WW is very very long isn't it!! At least we have company to obsess with about symptoms. Mind you I still don't have any :cry: apart from bbs very tender last night (uncomfortable to lie on my tummy in bed). But I keep reminding myself that I had this last month as well.
Polaris


----------



## hayley2

wow Lilaala implantation bleeding!!!!!! I can see a BFP next week from you. It all sounds sooooooo positive!! Eeek so excited! what dpo are you now?

want2bamom i'm gonna be 14dpo next wed, really going to try and wait to see if my temps start to dip on mon/tue to signal AF coming then a BFN won't be a shock.

Polaris your temps are looking nice this morning sweetie!! As long as they are above the coverline ( yours look way above to me) then your fine. Sore bbs cab be a great sign too! My weird feeling has kind of disappeared this morning and i'm back to normal. 

i was soooooo hot to yesterday from about 2pm till bedtime, my OH said i felt hot and my mum reckoned i had a fever but when i took temp it was up high but def not a fever (98.99). i don't feel cold this morning but am not cold either. had 3 little cramps yesterday (yes i was counting!) that lasted for about 20 seconds each so i really don't think thats relavant.


----------



## lou1979

Morning ladies!

Ohhh Lilaala you symptoms sound so so promising :happydance:

Today i have woke with a headache, but no other symptoms apart from still having a stuffy nose.. 

THIS WAIT IS DRIVING ME CRAZY

Hayley bless you at counting the cramps i keep getting shooting pains in my boobs ??


----------



## leelee

Hi ladies,

I am 13DPO today and woke up that horrible taste in my mouth again. It had kinda disappeared for a few days but is back again. Have no other symtoms apart from feeling bloated (which could be PMS) and not tired but I had 10 hours sleep so no wonder!

AF is due anytime from tomorrow to Saturday so keep your fingers crossed that there is nothing.

Lilaala, sounds like IB to me! Hopefully it is.


----------



## jem_5500

MORNING LADIES!

I feel this wait is going to be looong! I feel so sick his morning and have a headache but only 2DPO thinking this is far too early but first time in my 2ww's i have had this feeling, poking bbs but nothing yet just a confused DH!!:rofl: 

Everyone sounds promising this morning any advice on if I am jsut dreamin, let me know!

:hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

It makes me laugh when you've been saying about poking your bbs as I have been doing that too :rofl:

Well my addition to POAS to get me this morning but no matter how hard I look there is not even an imaginary faint line :hissy: I am now 9 dpo........ still a bit early I guess..... I hope.

Anyone else testing and getting :bfn:??

Also I'm still getting that tingle/twitching down below (sorry if TMI). The only time I get this twitching is when I'm horny and I don't feel horny! Anyone else had that? God I feel so stupid!

:hug:


----------



## jem_5500

Just think of all these ladies everywhere poking their bbs to see if they hurt!:rofl:

I have my bumper pack of tests arriving tomorrow so now will have to wait and hope, still feeling sick and your not silly every twitch and twinge I get I hope...

I got my test date wrong I its not 28th its 26th so two days sooner for a hopeful:bfp:

:hug:


----------



## lou1979

Butterfly do you dont sound stupid as i have been having similar feeling but i was to embaressed to say lol..

Im only 4 days post ov and im symptom spotting mad :rofl:

I should change my sig to waiting 'impatiently' for :bfp:

Jem fingers crossed you tested to early :hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

lou1979 said:


> Butterfly do you dont sound stupid as i have been having similar feeling but i was to embaressed to say lol..
> 
> Im only 4 days post ov and im symptom spotting mad :rofl:
> 
> I should change my sig to waiting 'impatiently' for :bfp:
> 
> Jem fingers crossed you tested to early :hug:

Aww thanks :hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've just ordered a pack of 20 early IC..... only cost £4 including postage! Got them from FertilityPlan on Ebay. I hope they're good and not completely useless.


----------



## jem_5500

Thats what I am hoping with mine...I have a suspiscion whateva outcome i will be out buying a well known brand to double check!!!


----------



## loulou58

I will join in too! Im on cycle one so im not holding out for much, but im due AF on Friday. I have a 28/29 day cycle. Last week ive suffered from consitipation, LOTS of gas, swollen tum from it its been that bad. Ive had the sniffles and im gettin sore boobs but im thinking now its coming up to AF time so im putting it down to that. So fingers crossed she doesnt turn up at the weekend!!


----------



## lou1979

Goodluck Lou! symptoms sounds very good tho 


:hug:


----------



## loulou58

I know but then i dont want to put all my eggs in one basket and get my hopes up. The chances of it happening first round, its slim, so i need to get focused and just hang in sane for the weekend!!

Everyone else waiting im keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## lou1979

I got my :bfp: first time with my 3 pregnancies!!

so dont be so sure it does and can happen :happydance:


----------



## loulou58

Well i think so soon after me posting im out for this month. Im 12 days past ovulation now and ive just noticed in the last hour my cm has a browny pink tint on it. I think AF is coming!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

so i think my bbs are a little bigger. which is a big deal because i have never had this before and...da.da.da.dahhhhhhhhhhhhh....i've actually lost 2 IBs. this week! SINCE DH is . not alot and not really painful, just really really annoying. Especially at night. 1 more- i have been a little hungry at night lately, as i am trying to lose a little weight, i have been trying to completely stop nighttime snacking, but last night i was awake with hunger pains! had some soda crackers and was better. 
I still havent had a positive OPK, but i only have 1 stick left and i havent had EWCM or any other signs except the little bit of pain but that has been 2 or 3 days in a row...so maybe maybe maybe im preggo...maybe i OV'd on the 9th or 10th? wow now i think this was just a waste of time....:muaha::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## lou1979

Oh fingers crossed for you huni xxx


----------



## hayley2

well, well, well everyone seems to have some kind of symptom so far. Someone has got to be preggo or we'll all be carted off to the nut house!!! 

I'm on 6 dpo today and other than feeling bloody hot still...i'm on fire and also feeling a bit "weird" can't put my finger on it exactly but a spaced out maybe. Knowing my luck the most i'll get is a cold! he he he 

my temp dropped a bit this morning and i was super disapointed.


----------



## hayley2

loulou i really hope your not out sweetie, could it be implantation bleeding?


----------



## lou1979

I have a really good feeling about us ladies

PMA PMA PMA!!

:dust: I cant wait until we all :test:


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> well, well, well everyone seems to have some kind of symptom so far. Someone has got to be preggo or we'll all be carted off to the nut house!!!
> 
> I'm on 6 dpo today and other than feeling bloody hot still...i'm on fire and also feeling a bit "weird" can't put my finger on it exactly but a spaced out maybe. Knowing my luck the most i'll get is a cold! he he he
> 
> my temp dropped a bit this morning and i was super disapointed.



Hi I'm new to the charting game - can I ask why you are disappointed that your temp dropped a bit?

Thanks :hug:


----------



## hayley2

hi butterfly - i'm hoping it doesn't mean anything but when you get preggo your temp keeps rising after o due to the progesterone in your body needed to sustain a pregnancy. if it keeps rising steadily for more than about 14 day after o there is a very, very big posibility you are pg. however if it drops down towards day 10 to 14 your prob not as your progestrone is dropping as there is no baby to sustain. so i'm hoping todays was a blip and tomorrow it will go up again. maybe have a look at fertilityfriend.com they explain it all there much better than me. lol


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.
Good to hear so many ladies with symptoms, we definitely have to get a few BFPs this month!!
Hayley, I wouldn't worry about the slight drop in temperature, your temperature is still nice and high. If you look at pregnancy charts on ff quite a lot of them go up and down a bit after ov.
Loulou, i hope the nasty witch stays away.
Lou1979, :rofl: about changing your sig to waiting 'impatiently'!! Know exactly what you mean though.
I keep poking my bbs too, probably half the reason they are tender is because I keep poking them all the time to see if they're tender!! :rofl:
Everyone else, just keep symptom spotting!!
Roll on 25th, I can't wait to see who gets their BFP even though i'm pretty sure it won't be me this month.
Polaris


----------



## hayley2

i hope you do honey. i would love us all to be in first tri together. have you got any other symptoms yet or still sore bbs?

i bet all of us with loooooads of symptoms get bloody BFN's and you get a BFP, it'll prove we are all nuts!


----------



## loulou58

hayley2 said:


> loulou i really hope your not out sweetie, could it be implantation bleeding?

Well looking from my fertility friend im on 12dpo and im due :witch: at the weekend. Ive not had so many cramps as usual but its still spotting now. I dont hold much hope for :witch: not arriving now!


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> i hope you do honey. i would love us all to be in first tri together. have you got any other symptoms yet or still sore bbs?
> 
> i bet all of us with loooooads of symptoms get bloody BFN's and you get a BFP, it'll prove we are all nuts!

Wouldn't that be so brilliant if we all got our :bfp:s this month - we could be bump buddies!! 
No more symptoms, still just tender bbs. I think I had more 'symptoms' last month but I had my dates for ov wrong and looking back now, I think I was mistaking ov symptoms for early pregnancy symptoms. :dohh:


----------



## hayley2

loulou58 said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> loulou i really hope your not out sweetie, could it be implantation bleeding?
> 
> Well looking from my fertility friend im on 12dpo and im due :witch: at the weekend. Ive not had so many cramps as usual but its still spotting now. I dont hold much hope for :witch: not arriving now!Click to expand...

i hope your not out hunni and its IB. i've got my fx'd for you :hugs:


----------



## hayley2

polaris said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> i hope you do honey. i would love us all to be in first tri together. have you got any other symptoms yet or still sore bbs?
> 
> i bet all of us with loooooads of symptoms get bloody BFN's and you get a BFP, it'll prove we are all nuts!
> 
> Wouldn't that be so brilliant if we all got our :bfp:s this month - we could be bump buddies!!
> No more symptoms, still just tender bbs. I think I had more 'symptoms' last month but I had my dates for ov wrong and looking back now, I think I was mistaking ov symptoms for early pregnancy symptoms. :dohh:Click to expand...


looking forward to seeing your temp in the morning!!! Roll on 7am :rofl:


----------



## lou1979

I changed the sig Polaris hahahaha!


----------



## Lilaala

Hayley I really really hope it was! (sorry TMI) There was pink on three occasions I went to pee Sunday evening! I'm THINKING I ovulated on the 9th of Feb, so about 8 days ago, and I know that we babydanced every day well before and several days after that, so I'm pretty sure we caught it, just hoping the zygote's cells divide properly and it becomes an embryo! You and I are both feeling unusually warm and thinking we have fevers when thermometers say otherwise, I think it's a good sign!!

want2beamom I am under the understanding you can test as early as 10DPO and possibly get a BFP, but mostly you just get negatives (false or otherwise). If you test the day after your period is late, your results will be 99% accurate. (according to the instructions that come with the tests)

Yup Polaris sore breasts is a good sign! Perhaps you had a chemical pregnancy last month, which is why they were sore then too? Fingers crossed this one implants and goes all the way!!

Lou, I hope so!! Your breast pain and stuffed nose sound good! Fingers crossed!

leelee will you share your BFP result with us? Are you going to test tomorrow or when? And thanks! I hope so! 

loulou I've read it's possible to bleed during your pregnancy, and be completely fooled to think it's a normal AF! If it's at all lighter than normal I say test!! :D

Nothing new to report with me, just super tired even after a full night's sleep, hot, flushed cheeks but no fever (the good news is it makes me look pretty! Nothing like a natural blush! :rofl: )


----------



## loulou58

Right im sorry if this is TMI but on my period once i start spotting it starts coming on fast! so all my CM is redder and redder. After i wiped and seen the first few this morning ive had a bath about 5pm and put a slim tampon in, i checked before and it was pure white except for about a 20pence sized brown blob used. (sorry i did say tmi! ) so i will keep my fingers crossed that thats it!! XX


----------



## Jeannette

Keep up the PMA!! I don't have much in the line of symptoms, but then again I am only 4dpo. I have been really tired, but that's not too unusual for me. What was crazy....yesterday I mad an omlet for breakfast, I was all excited to sit down and eat it....then I took one bite and felt totally nautious!! That's just weird. But I'm sure it's totally unrelated...I'm probably just losing my marbles! :)


----------



## Lilaala

Feeling down, dreading work tomorrow as had such a rotten day yesterday. :( 

Only 8 days left until testing, but it seems so far away :cry: (I'm being a big baby, I know)

Aside from the cramping (which has been consistent -mild but never ceasing- for quite a few days now) and tiredness and flushed cheeks -they feel like they're on fire right now, and look like I completely covered them in red blush- mildly tender nipples and CP as well as CM, I can't pick out any other signs now, and maybe I'm just mopey because I'm tired but I'm questioning myself as to the earlier signs just being my mind playing tricks on me. :cry: I feel like crying, and want to press fast forward on the next few days, or maybe just sleep through them, so long as I don't have to consciously be aware of how slowly time is passing. Feels like tomorrow will be such a looong day at work.

Sorry about the whiney, childish, pathetic, whiney little mope-fest I just posted. Feel free to ignore me. 

I'm going to try to go to bed early, as I don't quite know what else to do with myself right now.

:dust: to all you lovely ladies, goodnight!


----------



## polaris

Morning Lilaala,
Don't worry about sharing it with us when you are feeling a bit down and disheartened. Reading your post actually was helpful to me as I feel like this sometimes too. My mood is really up and down, some days I feel really positive and excited about TTC and other days I feel the opposite quite low and depressed. I think probably a lot of people on here know exactly what you mean. It's not being childish at all, this is just an emotional rollercoaster. I suppose it is such a big thing deciding to have a baby and it is really hard because you can do everything right and it still might not happen straight away. It doesn't help if you are not enjoying work at the moment. I find that for me work helps because I can switch off a little bit from thinking about TTC so time passes a bit quicker. Your symptoms do sound really positive though hun, and even if it doesn't happen this month it WILL happen soon for you! PMA!! 
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## hayley2

Please don't feel bad and having a vent to us hun, i often feel the same as well as the other ladies here. You come to the huge decision to have a baby but then you have no control over when its going to happen. i also wish i could fast forward the next few days or have an "off" switch in my brain to turn off all thoughts o TTC. Hope you feel better today and maybe a little less tired - that probably isn't helping at all. i really hope its all for a good reason!!!

Jeanette good signs so far and you can start having symptoms as early as 4dpo, you can even implant as early as 5dpo!! Hope you get your BFP next week too.


Polaris any more symptoms yet???? Your temp is still up nice and high. Hope it stays there.


----------



## hayley2

loulou58 said:


> Right im sorry if this is TMI but on my period once i start spotting it starts coming on fast! so all my CM is redder and redder. After i wiped and seen the first few this morning ive had a bath about 5pm and put a slim tampon in, i checked before and it was pure white except for about a 20pence sized brown blob used. (sorry i did say tmi! ) so i will keep my fingers crossed that thats it!! XX

uuum interesting!!! Whats happened today any more bleeding?? Really hope the :witch: stays away and it was nice bit of IB!!!


----------



## jem_5500

hi ladies,

Really need some advice i was convinced after +OPK I was to test 28th but now I am soo confused I have had a +OPK since saturday and I will do another shortly. So now very confused I used CB so a decent brand and now I dont know where I stand on test date or if we missed :( :hissy:


----------



## hayley2

when did you get the first pos, was it just a one off or pos for a day or two? what dpo did you think you are?


----------



## jem_5500

My first + was sat night but line was stronger Sun, And had strong line so I just went for covering all bases! and have BDd every ngiht! :D not that DH is complaining!


----------



## Rozz1e1

Well ladies....this 2ww is so........whats the word...odd. im all over the place....my mind is playing tricks on me!!! good luck hunnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :baby::dust:


----------



## jem_5500

It's even worse when you cant quite work ut results and dates and grrrrrrrrrrrrrit wasnt this confusing last month!!!


----------



## hayley2

i know its hard trying to work it all out. do you temp? thats the only way to know for sure you've O'd. maybe you caught the lh surge right at the beginning on sat and then it could be pos for 48 hours so up till mon night. or maybe your body had a false start and was trying to release an egg but couldn't for some reason so then immeadiately tried again - hence the amount of days you have been getting pos opks.


----------



## jem_5500

No i havent starrted tracking temp but may have to next month if its all been such a muddle this time...hey maybe its two eggs and twins!!! he he:rofl: I just keep up with the BDing and hope its my month...rather all of our months! :hug:


----------



## lou1979

Morning ladies!!!

Well no change here.. if anything was to happen i guess the next 3 days is when the real symptoms should be rearing there ugly head (after implantation)..

Im actually looking forward to it hahaha!!

I got my results back from my smear on the 4th of Feb and they were normal, so thats another thing off my mind!!:happydance:


Liaala sorry your feeling down huni, rant away thats what we are all here for :hugs:

Hayley how are you today???

Polaris Fingers crossed for you huni xx


----------



## hayley2

morning lou! i'm doing good this morning - other than maybe feeling a bit hotter than normal i feel normal. 7dpo today and still waiting for a really obvious sign that i'm preggo. not feeling to hopeful this month, i'm just not "feeling it" if you know what a mean. My temp is still up and maybe rising slightly but its my first month doing it so that could well be normal for me...

glad your smear test came back ok - its a relief to know your ok, especially with poor Jade Goody on the news and the awful stuff she is going through. its really been bothering me, i think its because we pretty much the same age and my boys are the same age as hers. it breaks my heart and makes me feel a bit silly for obsessing over pg symptoms. 

have got any gut feeling as to whether you think you are or not?????


----------



## lou1979

Its because of The whole Jade thing that i booked my smear Hayley! bless her gorgeous little heart :(

As for me well, One day i think yep its defo gonna be a :bfp: and then another day i think im nope its defo :bfn:

so until i test on the 25th I wont know... and ITS KILLING ME!!!!!:hissy:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I am keeping my fingers crossed for everyone. Am 14DP0 today and will be testing on Sat as AF is due anytime between tomorrow and Sunday. I will be 17DPO by Saturday.

Symptoms wise: I woke up in the middle of the night with cramps and thought AF was coming but no sign at all. Apart from that nothing, how is everyone else?


----------



## hayley2

leelee its sounding really positive for you hun. Maybe you'll be our first BFP!!!! Especially if your 14dpo today and no sign of the witch. Make sure you tell us the result as soon as you can.

Wishing :dust: loads of :baby: dust, hope you get your :bfp: on sat!!

Some one in our group has got to get one..... Who will be first????!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## lou1979

Oh Lee Lee How exciting how have you held off testing is beyond me!!!

Weldone you..

Lots of baby dust for you huni :dust:


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone!
I think I am getting addicted to B&B, the first thing I do when I get home from work is check up on how everyone is doing on my favourite threads!!

Leelee, things are looking really good for you! I can't wait for you to test, so I can't imagine how impatient you must be, LOL.

Jem, I don't know anything about OPKs sorry, cos I've never used them. I guess you should just keep BDing to make sure you have your bases covered. I would recommend charting temps, it has been really reassuring for me this month to be able to pinpoint O.

Lou1979, I'm glad your smear was OK, it's good to get these things out of the way. You've made me wonder when my next smear is due. I'm actually not sure - because I was on the pill for years I was having to see the doctor every 6 months for prescription and she would just remind me when smear was due. Hmmm maybe I should check with the surgery.

Hayley, your chart is looking great. I think feeling hotter than usual is a good sign, could be the pregnancy hormones kicking in? I also don't 'feel' pregnant this month, but then again I totally felt pregnant last month and wasn't, so maybe not feeling pregnant is a good sign too??? 

Lilaala, hope you're feeling a bit better today and work wasn't too stressful. 

Everyone else, lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## loulou58

hayley2 said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Right im sorry if this is TMI but on my period once i start spotting it starts coming on fast! so all my CM is redder and redder. After i wiped and seen the first few this morning ive had a bath about 5pm and put a slim tampon in, i checked before and it was pure white except for about a 20pence sized brown blob used. (sorry i did say tmi! ) so i will keep my fingers crossed that thats it!! XX
> 
> uuum interesting!!! Whats happened today any more bleeding?? Really hope the :witch: stays away and it was nice bit of IB!!!Click to expand...

After that i had nothing, woke up as normal, had a bit of a pink tinge this morning before work so i used another tampon but at lunchtime it was unused and im back to normal?! im so confused :witch: never messes me about, she shows, she comes and rears her ugly head then goes all in one 4 day swoop!


----------



## polaris

That is such a coincidence - after posting earlier about wondering when my smear was due, I opened my mail and there is a letter from my GP asking me to come in for a routine smear! Spooky or what?


----------



## leelee

Hi all and thanks for all the crossed fingers!!!

The reason I have restrained from testing is because I am CD25 and 14DPO and I usually have between a 26-29 day cycle with the 28 day cycle being the most usual so I don't want to disappoint myself. I have had a few twinges today and am full of gas. I won't buy a test til Friday so I won't be able to crack!

Mood wise I feel okay in myself, I felt more emotional last week rather than this week. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## hayley2

Lou i hope the witch stays away!!!! Fx'd for you hunni.

Leelee it makes sense now why your waiting but i still want to take my hat off to you in holding out this long!!!!! :howdy:

Also gas to a good sign too :blush:

Polaris that is very spooky getting your smear test through just as we are talking about it. Maybe your right that being convinced last month and no :baby: means the opposite for this month, in which case we're all going to get our :bfp: next wed. 

Hope your feeling better today Lilaala :hugs:

As for me and my symptoms today.....NOTHING!!!! :hissy: Maybe tomorrow...

Only 6 more :sleep: ladies and we can all :test:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Lou i hope the witch stays away!!!! Fx'd for you hunni.
> 
> Leelee it makes sense now why your waiting but i still want to take my hat off to you in holding out this long!!!!! :howdy:
> 
> Also gas to a good sign too :blush:
> 
> Polaris that is very spooky getting your smear test through just as we are talking about it. Maybe your right that being convinced last month and no :baby: means the opposite for this month, in which case we're all going to get our :bfp: next wed.
> 
> Hope your feeling better today Lilaala :hugs:
> 
> As for me and my symptoms today.....NOTHING!!!! :hissy: Maybe tomorrow...
> 
> Only 6 more :sleep: ladies and we can all :test:


Hi Hayley2,

Thanks for the words of encouragement. This thread is particularly friendly and supportive!
They say lots of people don't have any symptoms so I wouldn't worry about that. How are you feeling apart from that?


----------



## hayley2

All good apart from no symptoms -i was really hot but now just normal, i thought i had a dull ache in my stomach earlier but to be honest i really think i was imagening it. lol. Just got back from the in laws and my SIL is 30 weeks gone so spend the whole time talking about babies. I must admit i really am obsessed!!!

How are you doing with the whole TWW?


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> All good apart from no symptoms -i was really hot but now just normal, i thought i had a dull ache in my stomach earlier but to be honest i really think i was imagening it. lol. Just got back from the in laws and my SIL is 30 weeks gone so spend the whole time talking about babies. I must admit i really am obsessed!!!
> 
> How are you doing with the whole TWW?

I was getting a bit obsessed at about 7/8 DPO and defo felt different and seemed to have a lot of symptoms. I even posted a thread with the title 'does anyone else feel like they are going crazy'!

I suppose the next few days will tell but if I'm not pregnant I really fear for my vivid imagination and I will have to try and take a step back next month. How long have you been trying?


----------



## hayley2

I know what you mean about stepping back - think i might have to do that next month.

This is only my2 nd cycle TTC after stopping BCP in Dec 08. I have my 2 little boys which took ages to conceive as i had pcos and had to have ops and fertility treatment to have them. However i did have a scan last April and my ovaries were free from cysts then. I have an appt at the hospital in March to see consultant to check everthing is working ok this time. I'm kinda hoping i get an easier ride this time.

What about you - how long?


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> I know what you mean about stepping back - think i might have to do that next month.
> 
> This is only my2 nd cycle TTC after stopping BCP in Dec 08. I have my 2 little boys which took ages to conceive as i had pcos and had to have ops and fertility treatment to have them. However i did have a scan last April and my ovaries were free from cysts then. I have an appt at the hospital in March to see consultant to check everthing is working ok this time. I'm kinda hoping i get an easier ride this time.
> 
> What about you - how long?

It sounds like you have had a bit of a rough trot so hopefully things will happen quicker this time for you. It is just my first cycle so probably why I am being a bit obsessive. I know I defo can't live my life like the way I am at the moment though. I feel like everything has been on hold for the last 2 weeks!


----------



## hayley2

leelee said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about stepping back - think i might have to do that next month.
> 
> This is only my2 nd cycle TTC after stopping BCP in Dec 08. I have my 2 little boys which took ages to conceive as i had pcos and had to have ops and fertility treatment to have them. However i did have a scan last April and my ovaries were free from cysts then. I have an appt at the hospital in March to see consultant to check everthing is working ok this time. I'm kinda hoping i get an easier ride this time.
> 
> What about you - how long?
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have had a bit of a rough trot so hopefully things will happen quicker this time for you. It is just my first cycle so probably why I am being a bit obsessive. I know I defo can't live my life like the way I am at the moment though. I feel like everything has been on hold for the last 2 weeks!Click to expand...


I know it can take over but it will happen i promise :hugs: sometimes it can take a bit of time. I've had to wait for my babies but they are soooo worth the wait - in fact i feel really proud of the battle i had to endure to get them. They are extra special to me as they were wanted so badly. Maybe step back slightly next month if no BFP. As much as i love B&B it can fuel your obsessiveness. :hugs:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about stepping back - think i might have to do that next month.
> 
> This is only my2 nd cycle TTC after stopping BCP in Dec 08. I have my 2 little boys which took ages to conceive as i had pcos and had to have ops and fertility treatment to have them. However i did have a scan last April and my ovaries were free from cysts then. I have an appt at the hospital in March to see consultant to check everthing is working ok this time. I'm kinda hoping i get an easier ride this time.
> 
> What about you - how long?
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have had a bit of a rough trot so hopefully things will happen quicker this time for you. It is just my first cycle so probably why I am being a bit obsessive. I know I defo can't live my life like the way I am at the moment though. I feel like everything has been on hold for the last 2 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it can take over but it will happen i promise :hugs: sometimes it can take a bit of time. I've had to wait for my babies but they are soooo worth the wait - in fact i feel really proud of the battle i had to endure to get them. They are extra special to me as they were wanted so badly. Maybe step back slightly next month if no BFP. As much as i love B&B it can fuel your obsessiveness. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, I think you are right on all counts. So are you testing on the 25th as well? How many DPO will you be then? It will be so exciting for everyone testing on the same day!


----------



## hayley2

Yep i'm going to be testing on the 25th as well and will be 14dpo then. Are you testing then as well? Are you actively TTC as your sign says WTT (you don't have to answer)?


----------



## leelee

No,wouldn't be able to wait until then, it will be on the 21st or 22nd if AF doesn't show. I am trying to change my WTT to TTC but it keeps reverting back. Need to change it though, it is doing my head in!


----------



## hayley2

Oh that makes sense, was just curious. Make sure you let us know as soon as test. I'm just as excited for you guys as i am for myself.


----------



## leelee

Yeah, I defo will update everyone over the weekend! Yeah, I am so excited for everyone too!


----------



## loulou58

Just popping in before i go to bed, since the pink this morning and normal after that, the wicked witch still hasnt arrived! She's due the 21st :(


----------



## Lilaala

leelee those symptoms sound promising!

loulou that sounds like it could have been implantation bleeding! :D

Thanks ladies, I do feel a bit better now, though today was pretty rotten as we were short staffed and I got a bit stressed out trying to do the work of two people at once. Hoping tomorrow will be better.

My back hurts soooo much! I slept tensely on it and it's tight all the way from my neck and shoulders, to the back of my ribs, to even a bit in my lower back!:hissy:

This is so weird, I have goosebumps on my arms because they are cold, and overall I'm a bit cold, but my face is really warm and so is my stomach. Bizarre! 

~sprinkles mounds of sticky baby:dust: about the thread~

I get what you ladies are saying about overload, I learn so much from BnB, but it doesn't help me to not think about babies constantly! Haha.


----------



## lou1979

Morning all.....

hows everyone feeling this fine day?


----------



## loulou58

Still awaiting the return of the witch in full flow but nothing still as yet! 
x


----------



## lou1979

Oh lou lou its horrible isnt it the whole 'waiting' game!

sending you lots and lots of BFP baby dust :dust:


----------



## lou1979

Ohh man i have a confession lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/101773-im-100-evap.html#post1583612

I knew it would be BFN but i just had to poas lol


----------



## hayley2

Lou what are doing!!! :rofl::rofl: 6dpo is very, very, very early!!! However i must admit that with it inverted i can see a line. what colour was it???

Loulou sooooooo relieved that you've not had any more signs of the :witch: i'm really hoping she stays away and you get your :bfp:

Anyone else got any more poas confessions to make??:rofl:

I have only poas with 2 opks just to double check that i wasn't missing another surge. I'm feeling really nervous about testing next week and almost like this feeling that i have at the moment with there being a possability that i could be. Once i take the test and get my :bfn: theres no possability anymore. Maybe i'll wait a few extra days next week if my :witch: doesn't arrive and my temps stay up.


----------



## lou1979

I know I know (hangs head in shame):( :rofl::blush:

Its defo a evap its not got an ounce of pink in it, but i just had to get a poas urge lmao!!!!!!:rofl:

Im just warming up for next week when we all get our :bfp:'s 

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

I'm not sure about the evap, i've heard you can get a pos at 6-7dpo, it is possible. I've been analyzing your pic for a good 10 minutes now :rofl: and i'm just not sure (Man i need to get a life:rofl:). How can i get excited about pee, i seriously need :help:

:dust:


----------



## lou1979

I keep doing the same Hayley, the problem is the more i look at it the more i see pink but i know theres no pink there its just my mind playing tricks on me cos i want to see a pink line so so much lol.

:rofl: @you analyzing it hehe


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

15DPO today and CD26 so AF is due anytime between today and Sunday. I feel a bit crampy today and also during the night I got up cos I was convinced AF was there but no sign. I don't have a lot of CM but the bit I have is creamy (sorry TMI!). Is that normal before AF? I still have weird taste in my mouth and feel slightly nauseous when I am hungry but particularly at night. Don't know if that is what other people have experienced as well. Not in the best mood today, feeling a bit weepy. Hope it isn't PMS.

Loulou, I will keep my fingers crossed that AF doesn't show up for either of us! We are due around the same time. Do you have any symptoms

Lou, sorry I don't understand the whole evap thing so don't know what to say about the lines! How are you feeling?

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## lou1979

Lower backache is the main problem for me, and mild cramps,and lots of Creamy CM (tmi) lol.

and the past 3 days real vivid dreams and also shooting pains in my boobs lol

Ohh roll on the 25th..


----------



## leelee

lou1979 said:


> Lower backache is the main problem for me, and mild cramps,and lots of Creamy CM (tmi) lol.
> 
> and the past 3 days real vivid dreams and also shooting pains in my boobs lol
> 
> Ohh roll on the 25th..


They sound like very promising symptoms!!!


----------



## lou1979

Im trying not to get over excited about it all...

This is my first time i have actually 'tried' and charted for a baby so lets hope My left tube did its job!


----------



## leelee

I will definitely keep my fingers crossed for you. This is my first cycle but if I don't get a :bfp: this time around I think I will try the charting. It seems like you have more control over what you are doing rather than not having a clue (like me!!!!)


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> hi butterfly - i'm hoping it doesn't mean anything but when you get preggo your temp keeps rising after o due to the progesterone in your body needed to sustain a pregnancy. if it keeps rising steadily for more than about 14 day after o there is a very, very big posibility you are pg. however if it drops down towards day 10 to 14 your prob not as your progestrone is dropping as there is no baby to sustain. so i'm hoping todays was a blip and tomorrow it will go up again. maybe have a look at fertilityfriend.com they explain it all there much better than me. lol

Thank you so much - you've explained it really well - much better than fertilityfriend. xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

I think you're all brilliant in waiting to poas. I have been doing it since 7dpo and got bfn every time ...... now on 10 dpo. I feel really disappointed....... but also trying to stay positive and thinking that it's still early.

AF is due on 22nd for me.

It sounds really good for everyone in this post so I'm hanging in there with you cos I want it to be good news for ALL of us. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hayley2

Hi Ladies thought i'd check in and see how you are all doing. 

Lou still in shock about you breaking our sacred code of not poas till the 25th :rofl: :rofl::rofl:

Butterfly don't lose heart yet - lots of people don't get a BFP till 18dpo at the earliest. :hugs: Maybe try and resist for a few days and see how you feel.

Leelee here is what an evap is - Evap lines are simply caused by the moisture making the test's antibody strip more or less visible. (The antibody strip is what reacts with the chemical reagents to form a pink line when hCG is detected.) Depending on how your test dries, the evap line may fade or disappear. It doesn't mean anything-- it's a still a negative test. Also and evap line will no colour to it, it will just be grey. Where as we are looking for a lovely pink line.

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

Sorry forgot to say to leelee that your symptoms sound really promising and your 15dpo which is excellant with no sign of the witch. just hang in there for a few more days!!! On the CM side of things i have got creamy CM at the moment (TMI coming) its like gone from yellowy to now white and almost in little lumps (Sorry TMI!), can't remember what i had last month.


----------



## leelee

Thanks for explaining about the evap Hayley.

Creamy cm seems to be a positive symptom so that is a good sign for you.

My breasts are so sore for the last few hours. They usually get sore before AF but they seem very sensitive today. I have a sore back too and am still really cranky. Poor OH can't do anything right!


----------



## hayley2

leelee said:


> Thanks for explaining about the evap Hayley.
> 
> Creamy cm seems to be a positive symptom so that is a good sign for you.
> 
> My breasts are so sore for the last few hours. They usually get sore before AF but they seem very sensitive today. I have a sore back too and am still really cranky. Poor OH can't do anything right!

Aaahhh bless him!! I'm afraid thats generally men all over :rofl: I always felt before i knew i was pg with my boys that i was going to come on any second. I kept running to the loo with tampon in hand and nothing. Hoping its the same for you and you give us our first BFP this weekend. Symptoms sound great!!!!!!


----------



## loulou58

Well....she got me!! about lunchtime today and its in full force. Im out :( onto March trying! Im gutted.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Well....she got me!! about lunchtime today and its in full force. Im out :( onto March trying! Im gutted.

Really sorry to hear that Loulou :sad1:


----------



## polaris

loulou58 said:


> Well....she got me!! about lunchtime today and its in full force. Im out :( onto March trying! Im gutted.

So sorry to hear that. It's such a disappointment isn't it.


----------



## loulou58

Its ok, it was my first cycle so I wasnt holding out much hope but its always nice to dream!! Thankyou XX


----------



## polaris

Well girls, I had a horrible day today. I went to the dentist and ended up having to get a tooth extracted. It was horrible! Also he had to give me a couple of Xrays, I was really worried about this in case I might be pregnant but I talked it over with the dentist (who is lovely) and he said that infection was also very bad for a possible pregnancy and that the risk from the needed Xrays was very low due to very low exposure to radiation. I really don't think I am pregnant this month anyway but I was still really worried about it. So when I got home I did an internet search and it seems that dental Xrays are not a big risk as they only contain 0.01 rads. Still a bit worried though. I also read that if there is any damage done in very early pregnancy, it is 'all or nothing', that is the pregnancy will not progress and that if it does then it seems that everything will probably be fine. At this stage that would probably mean a chemical pregnancy if there was any damage done.

I did have a few symptoms today. I felt a little nauseous at lunchtime (could have just been hunger!!) and seemed to need to pee more often (but that could have been cos I was drinking a lot of water at lunch!). Also I had a very small bit of spotting this afternoon. But I have a theory that this might be just an after effect of having been on the pill as this is CD29 and I would have been due AF if I was still on the pill. I am thinking about waiting for AF this month rather than testing, especially just in case the Xrays did any damage. And not testing until maybe 18 dpo if she doesn't show. What do you think?


----------



## hayley2

Oh no Lou i'm soooo sorry that she got you. Die :witch: die!!!! Hope your ok hun.

Hey Polaris i think you shld be ok with the x ray. You needed to have it done and an infection and anti biotics would be worse for the :baby:. Finally some symptoms for you!!! :happydance: Hope they are a positive sign for you. Bleeding is slightly strange tho, how long have you been off BCP now? I must admit i feel the same about testing. i'm going to see how my temps go and how i feel then decide next week. if i'm not (which i'm 90% sure i'm not) then my temps should dip by mon/tue and start to spot.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Loulou. :hug: Really sorry to hear that.

Polaris I don't think you need to worry too much about the xray. The spotting sounds like implantation doesn't it? But perhaps you're right about just waiting for AF but hopefully it doesn't come.

:dust::dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Hey ladies is it alright if I join you guys? I am 7DPO and due for :witch: on 2/24 or 2/25. I have been having quite a few pregnancy signs, but ya know I could just be going crazy. :blush:


----------



## leelee

MrsChamberlin said:


> Hey ladies is it alright if I join you guys? I am 7DPO and due for :witch: on 2/24 or 2/25. I have been having quite a few pregnancy signs, but ya know I could just be going crazy. :blush:

Hiya and welcome MrsC! Your well placed to join us as we all have been talking symptoms. I if do get a :bfp: this month I will have had symptoms pretty much straight away too.


----------



## Jeannette

Hi Ladies. I have been trying to lay low on BnB this week seeing as I am hope from work for the week...without work to pull me away from the computer I don't know that I know how to just step away! :rofl:

Loulou :hugs: I am so sorry to hear about the evil evil :witch: 

Mrs. C you and I are about on the same timeline...let't hope it goes fast!

I can't wait until it's time to test!! :hissy:


----------



## leelee

Evening all!

I have a really sore lower back and cramps but no AF. I feel as if she will arrive any minute and am up and down the loo all night. Am so hungry today as well, can't filled up at all!


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> Oh no Lou i'm soooo sorry that she got you. Die :witch: die!!!! Hope your ok hun.
> 
> Hey Polaris i think you shld be ok with the x ray. You needed to have it done and an infection and anti biotics would be worse for the :baby:. Finally some symptoms for you!!! :happydance: Hope they are a positive sign for you. Bleeding is slightly strange tho, how long have you been off BCP now? I must admit i feel the same about testing. i'm going to see how my temps go and how i feel then decide next week. if i'm not (which i'm 90% sure i'm not) then my temps should dip by mon/tue and start to spot.

Thanks Hayley. Everything I've read on line says that dental Xrays should be fine but just to let your dentist know if you could be pregnant so he can make sure you are properly shielded and minimize the number of Xrays, which he did. 

I am off BCP since December 16th. It was only a very small amount of spotting when I wiped so it's probably nothing. 

By next week I could be dying to test!! But I will see how I feel. At the moment I am thinking it might be better to wait. But like you say, we can see how our temperatures are looking and that will give us some idea.


----------



## polaris

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Loulou. :hug: Really sorry to hear that.
> 
> Polaris I don't think you need to worry too much about the xray. The spotting sounds like implantation doesn't it? But perhaps you're right about just waiting for AF but hopefully it doesn't come.
> 
> :dust::dust: :dust:

Thanks Butterfly, I don't want to get my hopes up too much as that is what I did last month. Who knew that TTC would be so emotionally draining??


----------



## jem_5500

Morning ladies

How is everyone feeling? ANy news yet, sorry to here about th :witch: lou lou xxx


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Girls
Is there room for one more? I'm currently 9dpo, and also have had symptoms from 3dpo. I'm going to be testing on monday......please let it be :bfp:

Sorry the :witch: got you Loulou hun :hugs:

Super sticky :dust: to everyone :hug:


----------



## JayDee

Morning all - I think I'm a bit out of sync with the rest of you in the group, or a bit late to be joining, not quite sure of my cycle as it's the first month off BCP but I *think* I've actually a couple of days over due. I've been wondering for the past couple of weeks and it's been one of the most stressful things ever, so I feel for you all...

I'm waiting till tomorrow morning to test, by which I could be anything up to a week late... Had almost convinced myself without the test as I feel tired all the time, boobs feel weird, and the smell of anchovies the other night (which I don't like but can normally stand to be in the same room as) made me want to puke... all (I think) good signs but had some spotting yesterday. Reading on the forum that's not uncommon so I'm just waiting to see what today brings....

Love and baby dust to you all x x x x


----------



## hayley2

Hi MrsC and welshrose its good to have you join us - i hope you both get your BFPs next week!!!!!!

Lou how are you feeling today??

Polaris good looking temps at the moment - seem to be generally going up. Can't say i'm too happy with mine, thought if i was they would keep going up.

Leelee any sign of witch yet? Hope not hun

xx


----------



## lou1979

Oh Lou Lou sorry huni sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

Polaris, i HATE dentists with a passion, how you feeling today?

Hayley any more symptoms? mine have more or less gone :( only thing i have is sore boobs still and twinges in my pelvic area (that might eveb be from the surgery from my EP)

Everyone else, good morning and welcome to all the newcomers!

and i promise i wont test again until the 25th :hug:


----------



## hayley2

wow jaydee!! hope you get your bfp. your symptoms sound good. fx'd for you, keep us posted!!!!

No symptoms for me, i'm sure i'm not to be honest. maybe next month!!!! Don't worry about your symptoms disappearing, you've sounded soooo positive and had a stange test. :hugs:


----------



## lou1979

Dont feel disheartened Hayley remember PMA!! ;)

we are going to mums for the weekend so i wont be online now till monday as of 4pm today so thenit will be 2 days till testing:happydance:

& im sure there will be :bfp:on weds!!!!!

and if not then we will allre test on the 27th..

and so on until the :witch: arrives (lets hope she dont)


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hi MrsC and welshrose its good to have you join us - i hope you both get your BFPs next week!!!!!!
> 
> Lou how are you feeling today??
> 
> Polaris good looking temps at the moment - seem to be generally going up. Can't say i'm too happy with mine, thought if i was they would keep going up.
> 
> Leelee any sign of witch yet? Hope not hun
> 
> xx


Hi to all the new people! Welcome on board!

And hello to all the regulars! How is everyone feeling?

No sign of AF yet. I keep feeling like she is going to appear last night.When I went to bed last night my tummy was in bits. It was literally like someone was stabbing different parts of it at the same time and there was like a pulling motion. It was a very strange sensation and when I lay on my tummy it alleviated the pain. Anyone have any ideas what that could be? I just have lower back pain now today. I am CD 27 and 16DPO today.


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone. Welcome to all the new people.
Well I am feeling a bit better today although my mouth is still very sore. I'm thinking that it is just as well that I got that sorted. I have to go back in three weeks to get a small filling but that will be easy peasy compared to yesterday! I rang the doctor's surgery about the smear and was advised to make an appointment for about 10 days after I get AF this month. So I'm thinking that maybe it will be better if I'm not pregnant this month, then I can get my smear and my teeth will be sorted and I will be fully prepared for TTC!! I am very optimistic for next month as I am predicted by FF to ovulate around about St. Patrick's Day when I will be on holiday so hopefully both me and OH will be nice and relaxed and have lots of time and energy for BD!!

Jaydee, your symptoms sound really promising. I really hope you get your :bfp: tomorrow!!

Hayley, your temps still look absolutely fine to me, still nice and high. They couldn't go on rising at the rate they were or else you would be burning up, LOL.

Leelee - good news that there's still no sign of :witch:. Are you testing tomorrow? Hoping you get :bfp:!


----------



## leelee

:bfn: on a Boots test. I am 16DPO on CD 27 so I guess I am out :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi everyone.

Keep up your PMA. 

Hey Leelee - it's not over until the :witch: shows up.

I'm still suffering with cramps which is unusual. :witch: is due on Sunday for me......... oh the wait is killing me!.

xx


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Keep up your PMA.
> 
> Hey Leelee - it's not over until the :witch: shows up.
> 
> I'm still suffering with cramps which is unusual. :witch: is due on Sunday for me......... oh the wait is killing me!.
> 
> xx

Thanks. Hopefully :witch:won't appear tomorrow or Sunday. Have lots of cramps though. Best of luck for you Butterfly


----------



## JayDee

Aww thanks everyone. I'm feeling a bit less optomistic today as more spotting, thinking it could be AF on the way....

Ah well, only time will tell, for us all

x x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Hey everyone,
Thank you for all the welcomes :hugs:

Glad all went well at the dentist Polaris, you can still have a smear done during pregnancy hun so no need to worry about it.

Having a bit of a Blah day today if I'm honest. I've had symptoms from 3dpo til yesterday (8dpo) including heartburn, nausea, bleeding gums, headaches, lower backache and spots all of which I don't usually suffer from. Yesterday (sorry tmi) I noticed a tiny speck of blood in some cm on loo paper, it only happened the once. Today again only once there was 3 v sml spots of blood on loo paper after having been for a wee.....all this is sounding great and I'm sure my PMA should be feeling pretty good but I guess one of the main things I've had up until yesterday really is a 'feeling' of being pg.....I've lost it.....careless I know :dohh::rofl: I probably wouldn't be so worried if I hadn't had this 'feeling' with our son, and probably the fact that I didn't have the feeling with our angel in december is worrying me more. 

Sorry it's a long one and not more up beat........I so hope it's :bfp: for everyone :hug:


----------



## polaris

WelshRose said:


> Hey everyone,
> Thank you for all the welcomes :hugs:
> 
> Glad all went well at the dentist Polaris, you can still have a smear done during pregnancy hun so no need to worry about it.
> 
> Having a bit of a Blah day today if I'm honest. I've had symptoms from 3dpo til yesterday (8dpo) including heartburn, nausea, bleeding gums, headaches, lower backache and spots all of which I don't usually suffer from. Yesterday (sorry tmi) I noticed a tiny speck of blood in some cm on loo paper, it only happened the once. Today again only once there was 3 v sml spots of blood on loo paper after having been for a wee.....all this is sounding great and I'm sure my PMA should be feeling pretty good but I guess one of the main things I've had up until yesterday really is a 'feeling' of being pg.....I've lost it.....careless I know :dohh::rofl: I probably wouldn't be so worried if I hadn't had this 'feeling' with our son, and probably the fact that I didn't have the feeling with our angel in december is worrying me more.
> 
> Sorry it's a long one and not more up beat........I so hope it's :bfp: for everyone :hug:

Hi Welsh Rose, thanks for the information about the smear, I wasn't sure if you could get it done in pregnancy or not. 

Sorry to hear your not 'feeling' pregnant today. I wouldn't read too much into it though, it could be just your mood? I think it must be much harder TTC after a loss. :hug:


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> :bfn: on a Boots test. I am 16DPO on CD 27 so I guess I am out :cry:

So sorry to hear about your BFN. It's such a horrible sight isn't it. I hate :bfn:s so much that I can see myself developing a POAS phobia!! I know this is the opposite of the normal POAS addiction but I was always a bit backwards! I really don't know if I can face testing at all this month and think I will just wait until bloody :witch: arrives as I know she will.


----------



## hayley2

Evening girls. Been a mad day at work and didn't get a chance to come on here - work really gets in the way :rofl:

Butterfly i really hope you get your :bfp: soon especially after seeing your loss. I would just like to say that i think you must be sooooo brave and a wonderfully strong person. Hope you don't mind me saying and i haven't upset you :hugs:

Welshrose there is still time to "feel" pg but i do no what you mean. Maybe you'll have tons of symptoms tomorrow hun.

leelee don't give up hope yet, some people take ages to a pos pg test PMA!!!

Polaris how you doing today? Any symptoms? I think we feel exactly the same about the poas thing. i really think i'm not and will get my AF next week. Maybe march will be our month!!!!!! We can be cycle buddies!!!

p.s. wonder if lou is having withdrawal symptoms from B&B yet :rofl:


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: on a Boots test. I am 16DPO on CD 27 so I guess I am out :cry:
> 
> So sorry to hear about your BFN. It's such a horrible sight isn't it. I hate :bfn:s so much that I can see myself developing a POAS phobia!! I know this is the opposite of the normal POAS addiction but I was always a bit backwards! I really don't know if I can face testing at all this month and think I will just wait until bloody :witch: arrives as I know she will.Click to expand...

Thanks, am actually feeling okay about it. AF still hasn't shown although I am expecting her to show at some stage at the weekend.


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Evening girls. Been a mad day at work and didn't get a chance to come on here - work really gets in the way :rofl:
> 
> Butterfly i really hope you get your :bfp: soon especially after seeing your loss. I would just like to say that i think you must be sooooo brave and a wonderfully strong person. Hope you don't mind me saying and i haven't upset you :hugs:
> 
> Welshrose there is still time to "feel" pg but i do no what you mean. Maybe you'll have tons of symptoms tomorrow hun.
> 
> leelee don't give up hope yet, some people take ages to a pos pg test PMA!!!
> 
> Polaris how you doing today? Any symptoms? I think we feel exactly the same about the poas thing. i really think i'm not and will get my AF next week. Maybe march will be our month!!!!!! We can be cycle buddies!!!
> 
> p.s. wonder if lou is having withdrawal symptoms from B&B yet :rofl:

Thanks Hayley!


----------



## WelshRose

polaris said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Thank you for all the welcomes :hugs:
> 
> Glad all went well at the dentist Polaris, you can still have a smear done during pregnancy hun so no need to worry about it.
> 
> Having a bit of a Blah day today if I'm honest. I've had symptoms from 3dpo til yesterday (8dpo) including heartburn, nausea, bleeding gums, headaches, lower backache and spots all of which I don't usually suffer from. Yesterday (sorry tmi) I noticed a tiny speck of blood in some cm on loo paper, it only happened the once. Today again only once there was 3 v sml spots of blood on loo paper after having been for a wee.....all this is sounding great and I'm sure my PMA should be feeling pretty good but I guess one of the main things I've had up until yesterday really is a 'feeling' of being pg.....I've lost it.....careless I know :dohh::rofl: I probably wouldn't be so worried if I hadn't had this 'feeling' with our son, and probably the fact that I didn't have the feeling with our angel in december is worrying me more.
> 
> Sorry it's a long one and not more up beat........I so hope it's :bfp: for everyone :hug:
> 
> Hi Welsh Rose, thanks for the information about the smear, I wasn't sure if you could get it done in pregnancy or not.
> 
> Sorry to hear your not 'feeling' pregnant today. I wouldn't read too much into it though, it could be just your mood? I think it must be much harder TTC after a loss. :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs:
I think you may have hit the nail on the head with the mood thing.....back to normal today :yipee:.....almost celebrating the fact that my nipples are feeling a lil bit stinging :dohh:
We weren't going to be trying again until June/July time after the mc but I done opks this month and continued charting as my cycles are a bit irregular and I wanted to find out when is the norm for me to O. Well I had my first ever true positive opk and both DH and I decided we couldn't let lil eggy go without trying to catch it....I guess that's when you know you're ready. I can't wait to see :bfp: but at the same time I'm really not relishing the thought of the weeks waiting to know that all is ok. 

I hadn't realised about smears either hun until I was expecting Callum and the GP told me it was fine to still have them done. 


What has everyone got planned for today? I'm on-call til 1pm then taking Callum to go and get some frog spawn for the pond.....he's excited about it, bless him. 

:hug: PMA and sticky :dust: to all


----------



## hayley2

Morning Ladies :happydance:

Glad your bbs are hurting again Welshrose :rofl::rofl: Its mad that we all want to be in pain and :sick:. Are you testing on wed too?

Polaris loving the temp this morning!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

leelee hope your ok after your :bfn: :hugs:

No symptoms for me yet, due to the fact i'm sure i'm not! Will probably be taking my boys to the park on there bikes this afternoon and to play a bit of :football:

xxx


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> Evening girls. Been a mad day at work and didn't get a chance to come on here - work really gets in the way :rofl:
> 
> Polaris how you doing today? Any symptoms? I think we feel exactly the same about the poas thing. i really think i'm not and will get my AF next week. Maybe march will be our month!!!!!! We can be cycle buddies!!!

:rofl: at work getting in the way of B&B! What a pain! Don't they realise we have very important things to be doing on here, like obsessing about our temperature charts and imaginary pregnancy symptoms!!! :rofl::rofl:

It's good to know that someone else shares my POAS phobia! I am also sure that AF will arrive next week although wait till you see, probably not till Friday just to piss me off! I am feeling more optimistic about March though. I went out for a meal with OH last night and he was actually really interested in learning about fertility signs and how you tell when you should BD! First time he has shown any interest at all, so maybe he is coming round to the idea that it's not as simple as just having unprotected sex = pregnant. Which I think is what he thought up till now. 

As for symptoms, bbs are still tender but no other symptoms. I did have another temperature rise this morning though.

Love the idea of being cycle buddies!! :happydance::happydance: But don't rule yourself out of getting :bfp: this month. Plenty of girls get their :bfp: despite being convinced that it's not their month. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## polaris

WelshRose said:


> I think you may have hit the nail on the head with the mood thing.....back to normal today :yipee:.....almost celebrating the fact that my nipples are feeling a lil bit stinging :dohh:
> We weren't going to be trying again until June/July time after the mc but I done opks this month and continued charting as my cycles are a bit irregular and I wanted to find out when is the norm for me to O. Well I had my first ever true positive opk and both DH and I decided we couldn't let lil eggy go without trying to catch it....I guess that's when you know you're ready. I can't wait to see :bfp: but at the same time I'm really not relishing the thought of the weeks waiting to know that all is ok.
> 
> I hadn't realised about smears either hun until I was expecting Callum and the GP told me it was fine to still have them done.
> 
> 
> What has everyone got planned for today? I'm on-call til 1pm then taking Callum to go and get some frog spawn for the pond.....he's excited about it, bless him.
> 
> :hug: PMA and sticky :dust: to all

Good to hear that your nipples are stinging today!! :rofl::rofl: (Where else but B&B would you hear a comment like that?) Seriously though, I'm glad to hear yesterday was just a blip. I really hope you get your well-deserved :bfp:. I hear what you're saying about the long wait to know that things are OK, a bit like the 2WW but longer and even more stressful. Will they scan you early after a loss to put your mind at rest?

I'm going to go to my yoga class this morning, and have arranged to go to the theatre with a friend this evening, so I have a nice day planned. 

Enjoy the frog-spawn hunting with Callum - I have fond memories of collecting frog-spawn and hatching tadpoles as a child!


----------



## polaris

Hayley your chart is looking great! Maybe yesterday was a little implantation dip??

Good luck to anyone who is testing this morning. Can't wait to see some :bfp:s for this group as I think we are a lovely group of girls who would make really good mummys and so we really deserve it!!! 

Lilaala, how are you doing? Any more symptoms?


----------



## hayley2

polaris said:


> Hayley your chart is looking great! Maybe yesterday was a little implantation dip??

Thanks hun. Still just not feeling it tho :happydance: i wish i knew for sure now, then i could just forget about it and wait for :witch:. Then i get my highest temp so far this morning and now i'm back to uuummm maybe!! :rofl:


----------



## lou1979

OMG i didnt even last a day without coming on here!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

IM BACK LOL!!!

Ive taken the laptop to mums:blush:

I just had to make sure everyone is ok!

No more symptoms for me nothing not sausage.. oh well only 8days po so still Early days i guess :)

When i test with you all on the 25th i'll be 12dpo so thats still early days to.. so im trying to stay positive for :bfp:


----------



## hayley2

lou1979 said:


> OMG i didnt even last a day without coming on here!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> IM BACK LOL!!!
> 
> Ive taken the laptop to mums:blush:
> 
> :

I knew you wouldn't be able to resist :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bumpty

Can I join? new to all this so will probably get things wrong lol 

I am TTC :witch: due 1st of March ..........am also getting prob imaginery symptoms of cramping and sore boobies!!!

I love reading the site so decided to join in!!

:hug: to all x


----------



## lou1979

welcome bumpty!!

and :dust: to you xxxx


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Still no AF, had cramps this morning but not a sign of her. Am getting a little it optimistic again. If there is nothing by Monday I will be very optimistic. Hope my body isn't playing tricks. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## bumpty

I am very grumpy :blush: and if I dont stop eating I will be the size of a house end!! probably :witch: coming :cry:


anyone else the same?


----------



## leelee

bumpty said:


> I am very grumpy :blush: and if I dont stop eating I will be the size of a house end!! probably :witch: coming :cry:
> 
> 
> anyone else the same?

Hiya and welcome!

If your AF is due on the 1st March then you probably wouldn't be so hungry yet, so it might be a symptom!

I am very very grumpy too. My AF is due so that defo is PMS for me I'd say!

Best of luck and hope you get a BFP


----------



## hayley2

Hi bumpty. Welcome!! hope you get your BFP soon. Have you just stopped BCP?

leelee you seem to be doing really well with no witch yet!!!!! how many dpo are you now? are you going to test on mon?


----------



## hayley2

I've got AF style cramps and a backache now....not due to start spotting until wed then i shld be in full AF flow by fri :-(


----------



## Lilaala

hayley2 said:


> I've got AF style cramps and a backache now....not due to start spotting until wed then i shld be in full AF flow by fri :-(

Cramps and backache can be signs! Don't give up!! :hugs: PMA remember! :hugs:


----------



## Lilaala

Welcome Bumpity! Fingers crossed and some extra baby:dust: for you!

Polaris: You do Yoga? So do I! I'm not in a class though currently, due to finances (not in dire straights but when income lowers we try to cut out expenses that aren't essential) but I do have my DVD and mat to do it at home! Thanks for asking, I'm actually excessively nauseous right now, even though I DID make a point of eating some cheese and crackers to quell this morning's hunger. I want to get the bathroom cleaned and wash my floors as it's the weekend, (yay!) but I think I might just lie down for a bit instead and hope the nausea lets up enough for some serious house cleaning! What about you, any symptoms making themselves particularly well known today?


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hi bumpty. Welcome!! hope you get your BFP soon. Have you just stopped BCP?
> 
> leelee you seem to be doing really well with no witch yet!!!!! how many dpo are you now? are you going to test on mon?

Thanks Hayley. I was doing well but :witch: got me this afternoon. I am not feeling as bad as I thought but slightly worried about my vivid imagination as I had every symptom under the sun, including metallic taste. 

I think I will have to calm down a bit next month. I am happy I had a 28 day cycle as this is what I can go by next month so it takes the pressure off a bit.

I really hope you get a :bfp: this month!


----------



## Lilaala

So sorry to hear she got you, leelee! :hug:


----------



## leelee

Lilaala said:


> So sorry to hear she got you, leelee! :hug:

Thanks Lilaala,

Hope you get your :bfp: on the 25th with the others! I am okay, I thought I might be devastated but not too bad. I think for me getting the :witch: is worse than a :bfn:. At least with a :bfn: there is still some hope! Next month I won't be testing until a few days after AF is late though.


----------



## hayley2

leelee said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi bumpty. Welcome!! hope you get your BFP soon. Have you just stopped BCP?
> 
> leelee you seem to be doing really well with no witch yet!!!!! how many dpo are you now? are you going to test on mon?
> 
> Thanks Hayley. I was doing well but :witch: got me this afternoon. I am not feeling as bad as I thought but slightly worried about my vivid imagination as I had every symptom under the sun, including metallic taste.
> 
> I think I will have to calm down a bit next month. I am happy I had a 28 day cycle as this is what I can go by next month so it takes the pressure off a bit.
> 
> I really hope you get a :bfp: this month!Click to expand...

Sorry she got you hun :hugs: I must admit i wasn't disappointed last month as it was my first month of BCP and it was just a relief to have a normal cycle unlike some ladie on here who have to wait months. Fx'd for next month!!!!! 

I'm sitting here typing wrapped up in a blanket as feel really sorry for myself. i have a dull constant ache in my stomach that keeps going into the top of my right leg, a lower backache and really tired. Could go to bed now! Keep thinking its too soon for the :witch: and i don't really get pain until the day she comes normally (but that is going by BCP). Also i think i'm going mad - i noticed yesterday i have a little sun kiss under my left eye and i swear black as white that it wasn't there the day before, i mean i'd surely notice it when i do my make up every day! i think i'm seriously losing it :hissy:


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Evening girls. Been a mad day at work and didn't get a chance to come on here - work really gets in the way :rofl:
> 
> Butterfly i really hope you get your :bfp: soon especially after seeing your loss. I would just like to say that i think you must be sooooo brave and a wonderfully strong person. Hope you don't mind me saying and i haven't upset you :hugs:
> 
> Welshrose there is still time to "feel" pg but i do no what you mean. Maybe you'll have tons of symptoms tomorrow hun.
> 
> leelee don't give up hope yet, some people take ages to a pos pg test PMA!!!
> 
> Polaris how you doing today? Any symptoms? I think we feel exactly the same about the poas thing. i really think i'm not and will get my AF next week. Maybe march will be our month!!!!!! We can be cycle buddies!!!
> 
> p.s. wonder if lou is having withdrawal symptoms from B&B yet :rofl:

 
Hi Hayley. I was feeling strong but now I'm not....... those BFN don't help. I think I'm gonna stick with you and Polaris and next cycle I'm gonna wait to POAS. You haven't upset me by mentioning my loss. Mollie was and still is the most precious person in my life and I would just like her to have a brother or sister. 

I did a clearblue digital yesterday and got BFN. It was DH suggestion as he was sick of me holding the sticks up at the window desperately searching for a line. I really wish I hadn't spent £6 on that test just seeing those words - not pregnant. :cry:

Sorry - having a bad day today. :hug:


----------



## hayley2

- Butterfly - said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Evening girls. Been a mad day at work and didn't get a chance to come on here - work really gets in the way :rofl:
> 
> Butterfly i really hope you get your :bfp: soon especially after seeing your loss. I would just like to say that i think you must be sooooo brave and a wonderfully strong person. Hope you don't mind me saying and i haven't upset you :hugs:
> 
> Welshrose there is still time to "feel" pg but i do no what you mean. Maybe you'll have tons of symptoms tomorrow hun.
> 
> leelee don't give up hope yet, some people take ages to a pos pg test PMA!!!
> 
> Polaris how you doing today? Any symptoms? I think we feel exactly the same about the poas thing. i really think i'm not and will get my AF next week. Maybe march will be our month!!!!!! We can be cycle buddies!!!
> 
> p.s. wonder if lou is having withdrawal symptoms from B&B yet :rofl:
> 
> 
> Hi Hayley. I was feeling strong but now I'm not....... those BFN don't help. I think I'm gonna stick with you and Polaris and next cycle I'm gonna wait to POAS. You haven't upset me by mentioning my loss. Mollie was and still is the most precious person in my life and I would just like her to have a brother or sister.
> 
> I did a clearblue digital yesterday and got BFN. It was DH suggestion as he was sick of me holding the sticks up at the window desperately searching for a line. I really wish I hadn't spent £6 on that test just seeing those words - not pregnant. :cry:
> 
> Sorry - having a bad day today. :hug:Click to expand...

Oh hunni i wish i could say something to make you feel better. Out of all the ladies here trying for there BFP i would be so pleased for it to be you. If i could give up my chance and give it to you i would :hugs: Please try and keep going, maybe you are but its to early to show yet? I know the digis can be brutal! I'm sure Mollie will send you her little brother or sister when she knows are ready :hugs::hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> Lilaala said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear she got you, leelee! :hug:
> 
> Thanks Lilaala,
> 
> Hope you get your :bfp: on the 25th with the others! I am okay, I thought I might be devastated but not too bad. I think for me getting the :witch: is worse than a :bfn:. At least with a :bfn: there is still some hope! Next month I won't be testing until a few days after AF is late though.Click to expand...

Really sorry leelee. It's good that you are not too devastated and thinking ahead to next month. Good luck hun. xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Evening girls. Been a mad day at work and didn't get a chance to come on here - work really gets in the way :rofl:
> 
> Butterfly i really hope you get your :bfp: soon especially after seeing your loss. I would just like to say that i think you must be sooooo brave and a wonderfully strong person. Hope you don't mind me saying and i haven't upset you :hugs:
> 
> Welshrose there is still time to "feel" pg but i do no what you mean. Maybe you'll have tons of symptoms tomorrow hun.
> 
> leelee don't give up hope yet, some people take ages to a pos pg test PMA!!!
> 
> Polaris how you doing today? Any symptoms? I think we feel exactly the same about the poas thing. i really think i'm not and will get my AF next week. Maybe march will be our month!!!!!! We can be cycle buddies!!!
> 
> p.s. wonder if lou is having withdrawal symptoms from B&B yet :rofl:
> 
> 
> Hi Hayley. I was feeling strong but now I'm not....... those BFN don't help. I think I'm gonna stick with you and Polaris and next cycle I'm gonna wait to POAS. You haven't upset me by mentioning my loss. Mollie was and still is the most precious person in my life and I would just like her to have a brother or sister.
> 
> I did a clearblue digital yesterday and got BFN. It was DH suggestion as he was sick of me holding the sticks up at the window desperately searching for a line. I really wish I hadn't spent £6 on that test just seeing those words - not pregnant. :cry:
> 
> Sorry - having a bad day today. :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hunni i wish i could say something to make you feel better. Out of all the ladies here trying for there BFP i would be so pleased for it to be you. If i could give up my chance and give it to you i would :hugs: Please try and keep going, maybe you are but its to early to show yet? I know the digis can be brutal! I'm sure Mollie will send you her little brother or sister when she knows are ready :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

 
Thanks Hayley that's so sweet. I wouldn't want you to give up your chance. We all deserve to be mummys. 

I doubt if it's too early to test - I have a short cycle - ave 25 days so AF due today or tomorrow. I thought those tests were accurate upto 4 days before :witch: is due. Maybe I'm not ready yet............... Thanks for your support though it is wonder. If you would like you could visit Mollie site....... https://[email protected]/ ........... but please don't feel obliged.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Would love to have a look at Mollies website - just tried to copy and paste it but won't connect? Well maybe next month we can all go through this again together xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Would love to have a look at Mollies website - just tried to copy and paste it but won't connect? Well maybe next month we can all go through this again together xxx

 
maybe try typing into the address line or if you go to www.gonetoosoon.org and search for Mollie Whitfield.

Staying together for next month sounds good........ as long as I'm not feeling too low as don't want to give negativity to the group. :hug:


----------



## hayley2

It was me being a dummy - i've found it now. I have lit a candle for her - i know i never met her but she is a beautiful little girl and obviously made you very proud xxxx

I'm more than happy to have you with us next month, will do all i can to keep you positive xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> It was me being a dummy - i've found it now. I have lit a candle for her - i know i never met her but she is a beautiful little girl and obviously made you very proud xxxx
> 
> I'm more than happy to have you with us next month, will do all i can to keep you positive xxx

Thanks - you're very kind. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lou1979

Bless you! what a gorgeous little girl!! the world is so so cruel and unfair sometimes, i have lite a candle for Mollie xx

Hows everyone feeling today? Hayley stop being so negative.. only 3 days to go..... :D


----------



## Jeannette

I have been SO GOOD....trying not to obsess to much and I can't believe I haven't poas lately.......but I don't think I am going to make it till the 25th.......I REALLY REALLY want to try one tomorrow......is that bad?????? :muaha:


----------



## loulou58

Hey girlies, had a busy weekend. Just finally had some time to sit down and log on. AF has gone now, im on CD4. Gonna get the BD'in on the go asap!! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thank you for lighting the candles for Mollie. Much appreciated.

Hey Jeannette - is the addiction taking hold?? If you want to POAS tomorrow then you should but it's a horrible feeling getting that BFN - I know I'm gonna try to avoid temptation next month. 

How's everyone else today?


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone, well our electricity has been off the whole weekend due to a power cut. It's only just back on. So this is the first time I've been able to get on B&B. I was actually starting to get withdrawal symptoms! :rofl::rofl:

Haven't been feeling the best this weekend - I have been feeling exhausted and a bit queasy. I would love to believe that these are 'symptoms' but I think it's just that I have a bit of an infection after the dentist. :cry: I started antibiotics today and feel completely wiped out. Combine this with not having any electricity and having to throw out loads of food from the freezer and it just hasn't been a great weekend. 

To be honest I am so sure that I'm not pregnant this month that I actually am looking forward to seeing :witch: so that I can just move on to next month. Sorry about the lack of PMA. 

Leelee, sorry that :witch: got you this month, at least you have a nice cycle of 28 days. Hope you are feeling OK.

Hayley, it seems a bit early for AF cramps, maybe it's a good sign? Your temperature is still nice and high. Sorry you are feeling so rotten though.

Lilaala, I hope you've been able to take it easy for the weekend. Hopefully the nausea is a pregnancy symptom. I've been going to my current yoga class for about a year and a half with a good friend. We go every Tuesday evening and sometimes on Saturday mornings as well. I have to admit that I am not too good at practicing at home though! Well done for having the discipline to keep it up at home. I love yoga, I find it is really good for keeping me sane!!

Polaris


----------



## polaris

- Butterfly - said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Would love to have a look at Mollies website - just tried to copy and paste it but won't connect? Well maybe next month we can all go through this again together xxx
> 
> 
> maybe try typing into the address line or if you go to www.gonetoosoon.org and search for Mollie Whitfield.
> 
> Staying together for next month sounds good........ as long as I'm not feeling too low as don't want to give negativity to the group. :hug:Click to expand...

Hi Butterfly,

I just wanted to say how sorry I am about what you have been through in losing Mollie. I visited the website, she is an adorable child, you must miss her so much. 

I don't think that you give any negativity to the group and I would certainly love to have you in the group for next month if you don't get your BFP.

Polaris


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Evening girls. Been a mad day at work and didn't get a chance to come on here - work really gets in the way :rofl:
> 
> Butterfly i really hope you get your :bfp: soon especially after seeing your loss. I would just like to say that i think you must be sooooo brave and a wonderfully strong person. Hope you don't mind me saying and i haven't upset you :hugs:
> 
> Welshrose there is still time to "feel" pg but i do no what you mean. Maybe you'll have tons of symptoms tomorrow hun.
> 
> leelee don't give up hope yet, some people take ages to a pos pg test PMA!!!
> 
> Polaris how you doing today? Any symptoms? I think we feel exactly the same about the poas thing. i really think i'm not and will get my AF next week. Maybe march will be our month!!!!!! We can be cycle buddies!!!
> 
> p.s. wonder if lou is having withdrawal symptoms from B&B yet :rofl:
> 
> 
> Hi Hayley. I was feeling strong but now I'm not....... those BFN don't help. I think I'm gonna stick with you and Polaris and next cycle I'm gonna wait to POAS. You haven't upset me by mentioning my loss. Mollie was and still is the most precious person in my life and I would just like her to have a brother or sister.
> 
> I did a clearblue digital yesterday and got BFN. It was DH suggestion as he was sick of me holding the sticks up at the window desperately searching for a line. I really wish I hadn't spent £6 on that test just seeing those words - not pregnant. :cry:
> 
> Sorry - having a bad day today. :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hunni i wish i could say something to make you feel better. Out of all the ladies here trying for there BFP i would be so pleased for it to be you. If i could give up my chance and give it to you i would :hugs: Please try and keep going, maybe you are but its to early to show yet? I know the digis can be brutal! I'm sure Mollie will send you her little brother or sister when she knows are ready :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Hayley that's so sweet. I wouldn't want you to give up your chance. We all deserve to be mummys.
> 
> I doubt if it's too early to test - I have a short cycle - ave 25 days so AF due today or tomorrow. I thought those tests were accurate upto 4 days before :witch: is due. Maybe I'm not ready yet............... Thanks for your support though it is wonder. If you would like you could visit Mollie site....... https://[email protected]/ ........... but please don't feel obliged.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


What a beautiful little girl Mollie was. I am so sorry to hear your news and thank you for sharing your beautiful story of Mollie with all of us.


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi bumpty. Welcome!! hope you get your BFP soon. Have you just stopped BCP?
> 
> leelee you seem to be doing really well with no witch yet!!!!! how many dpo are you now? are you going to test on mon?
> 
> Thanks Hayley. I was doing well but :witch: got me this afternoon. I am not feeling as bad as I thought but slightly worried about my vivid imagination as I had every symptom under the sun, including metallic taste.
> 
> I think I will have to calm down a bit next month. I am happy I had a 28 day cycle as this is what I can go by next month so it takes the pressure off a bit.
> 
> I really hope you get a :bfp: this month!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry she got you hun :hugs: I must admit i wasn't disappointed last month as it was my first month of BCP and it was just a relief to have a normal cycle unlike some ladie on here who have to wait months. Fx'd for next month!!!!!
> 
> I'm sitting here typing wrapped up in a blanket as feel really sorry for myself. i have a dull constant ache in my stomach that keeps going into the top of my right leg, a lower backache and really tired. Could go to bed now! Keep thinking its too soon for the :witch: and i don't really get pain until the day she comes normally (but that is going by BCP). Also i think i'm going mad - i noticed yesterday i have a little sun kiss under my left eye and i swear black as white that it wasn't there the day before, i mean i'd surely notice it when i do my make up every day! i think i'm seriously losing it :hissy:Click to expand...


Hi Hayley,

Hope your feeling better today. I am surprisingly positive today. I am on CD 2 already now so am gearing up for :sex: again!

I was also looking at charting and think I will give it a go this month. I have ordered my thermometer and pre-seed so I am all guns a blazing this month! I want to use Fertility Friend for the charting. Do you have to be a VIP member to access this or can you access it by just being a normal member?

From the little bit I do know I think your chart looks very good!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey girlies, had a busy weekend. Just finally had some time to sit down and log on. AF has gone now, im on CD4. Gonna get the BD'in on the go asap!! :)

I'm just behind you Lou Lou. I am CD2. Am rearing to go this month!


----------



## loulou58

leelee said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies, had a busy weekend. Just finally had some time to sit down and log on. AF has gone now, im on CD4. Gonna get the BD'in on the go asap!! :)
> 
> I'm just behind you Lou Lou. I am CD2. Am rearing to go this month!Click to expand...

Me too!! My OH wont know whats going to hit him! Lucky boy! :happydance:

:hug: to Butterfly XXX


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies, had a busy weekend. Just finally had some time to sit down and log on. AF has gone now, im on CD4. Gonna get the BD'in on the go asap!! :)
> 
> I'm just behind you Lou Lou. I am CD2. Am rearing to go this month!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! My OH wont know whats going to hit him! Lucky boy! :happydance:
> 
> :hug: to Butterfly XXXClick to expand...

Yeah, mine is very excited. When I said, I hope you won't feel under pressure to perform his eyes lit up and he said he would do his best!!!! Ha ha!


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Hi everyone, well our electricity has been off the whole weekend due to a power cut. It's only just back on. So this is the first time I've been able to get on B&B. I was actually starting to get withdrawal symptoms! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Haven't been feeling the best this weekend - I have been feeling exhausted and a bit queasy. I would love to believe that these are 'symptoms' but I think it's just that I have a bit of an infection after the dentist. :cry: I started antibiotics today and feel completely wiped out. Combine this with not having any electricity and having to throw out loads of food from the freezer and it just hasn't been a great weekend.
> 
> To be honest I am so sure that I'm not pregnant this month that I actually am looking forward to seeing :witch: so that I can just move on to next month. Sorry about the lack of PMA.
> 
> Leelee, sorry that :witch: got you this month, at least you have a nice cycle of 28 days. Hope you are feeling OK.
> 
> Hayley, it seems a bit early for AF cramps, maybe it's a good sign? Your temperature is still nice and high. Sorry you are feeling so rotten though.
> 
> Lilaala, I hope you've been able to take it easy for the weekend. Hopefully the nausea is a pregnancy symptom. I've been going to my current yoga class for about a year and a half with a good friend. We go every Tuesday evening and sometimes on Saturday mornings as well. I have to admit that I am not too good at practicing at home though! Well done for having the discipline to keep it up at home. I love yoga, I find it is really good for keeping me sane!!
> 
> Polaris

Thanks Polaris,

I am remarkably optimistic and am going to stay away from the tests and try not to symptom spot this month!


----------



## loulou58

I symptom spotted so bad this last cycle and i didnt even realise i was doing it until i read up on them all and i was thinking OMG i have that! then everyday it was on my mind!

Im promising myself im not going to be like that this month because it got me down when AF came and i should of felt more positive and not like i did!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I symptom spotted so bad this last cycle and i didnt even realise i was doing it until i read up on them all and i was thinking OMG i have that! then everyday it was on my mind!
> 
> Im promising myself im not going to be like that this month because it got me down when AF came and i should of felt more positive and not like i did!


Yeah, I was the exact same and think I lost a bit of perspective along the way. The 2WW was taking me over completely. This month I am going to keep really busy and limit myself on here so I am not looking for things that don't exist!


----------



## hayley2

Hi Ladies hope your all well this evening.

just got back from a lovely day out with my boys and OH, we went to the beach. Kids loved it!

What a nightmare Polaris! Must have been a crappy weekend for you. How was your sat night out with your friend?I'm with you totally about the :witch: getting on with it. I've had cramps since last night - they disappeared a bit this afternoon but are now back along with a really sore back, right where my kidneys are. Maybe i've got an infection??!! 
Your chart is still looking good to me and as your so convinced your not pg its strange that your getting nausea. Time will tell if our gut feelings are right.

Leelee glad your feeling so positive this at the moment! Charting is a great way to check exactly when you've O'd. You just go to FF website and register, you get a trial VIP version for a few weeks and after that its the basic version that is free, so doesn't need to cost you anything.

Hey Lou your OH must be over the moon at all the :sex: thats been promised to him!!!!


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> What a nightmare Polaris! Must have been a crappy weekend for you. How was your sat night out with your friend?I'm with you totally about the :witch: getting on with it. I've had cramps since last night - they disappeared a bit this afternoon but are now back along with a really sore back, right where my kidneys are. Maybe i've got an infection??!!
> Your chart is still looking good to me and as your so convinced your not pg its strange that your getting nausea. Time will tell if our gut feelings are right.

Thanks Hayley, 
Thanks for asking, I really enjoyed the night out, we went to see a very funny play, 'the Poor Mouth' by Flann O'Brien. It was just a two man cast, they did an amazing job. It was good to have a good laugh and took my mind off things!

I don't know why I'm getting nausea but I did get this last month too. And tender bbs as well. Maybe my body is ultra-sensitive to progesterone because it's not used to having a normal cycle after being on BCP for so long. (I just make up crazy theories all the time that are not really based on anything).

I don't know why I'm so sure that I'm not pregnant this month except that last month I was certain I was and I wasn't so maybe I'm afraid to get my hopes up. I also don't think we got enough BD in at the right time. As you say time will tell. I hope that both of us are wrong and we get our BFPs next week. But if not, I feel very hopeful for March.

Polaris


----------



## hayley2

your not mad i was thinking the same thing about my body not being used to progesterone!! your not supposed to notice the temp rise between pre and post O temps but i most definatly have!! i've been boiling for a week now lol

March is going to be our month - i've got to stop trying after next 2 cycles as we are going to florida next april (already booked), my parents are taking us, so can't be heavily pg or have a baby under 6 weeks. we've got to catch egg next month!!


----------



## want2bamom

Hey girls!! Well i'm not having any hope for this month! AF should be arriving on Tues and i have no signs of her coming or any preg signs! I think its going to be another month of provera and clomid:(:hug:


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> your not mad i was thinking the same thing about my body not being used to progesterone!! your not supposed to notice the temp rise between pre and post O temps but i most definatly have!! i've been boiling for a week now lol
> 
> March is going to be our month - i've got to stop trying after next 2 cycles as we are going to florida next april (already booked), my parents are taking us, so can't be heavily pg or have a baby under 6 weeks. we've got to catch egg next month!!

At least we know that our bodies are working normally after BCP. That is a big relief to me. 

It must be quite hard knowing you only have a couple of months before you have to take a break from trying. When would you be able to start trying again? Not that you'll need to because you WILL get pregnant if not this month then definitely next!


----------



## polaris

want2bamom said:


> Hey girls!! Well i'm not having any hope for this month! AF should be arriving on Tues and i have no signs of her coming or any preg signs! I think its going to be another month of provera and clomid:(:hug:

Oh no, I hope you are wrong. Are you charting or using OPKs to give you an idea if you did O?


----------



## JayDee

Yeah - hopefully March will be our month too - I didn't have to test after all as AF got me. Think you do need to give oyur body time after BCP - thought I knew better but I guess not...

Good luck everyone x x x x


----------



## hayley2

JayDee said:


> Yeah - hopefully March will be our month too - I didn't have to test after all as AF got me. Think you do need to give oyur body time after BCP - thought I knew better but I guess not...
> 
> Good luck everyone x x x x

sorry to hear she got you JayDee :hugs:, Least you know your body was working fine tho, March is def going to be our month :happydance:


----------



## hayley2

want2bamom said:


> Hey girls!! Well i'm not having any hope for this month! AF should be arriving on Tues and i have no signs of her coming or any preg signs! I think its going to be another month of provera and clomid:(:hug:

Don't give up hope yet hunni. Clomid is a great drug and i'm sure it will work - even if it is next month. However no signs is a good sign, come on :bfp:

Whos going to be first?????


----------



## hayley2

Sorry to be a board hog!!! lol

Forgot to say GREAT temp rise Polaris!!!!!! Also have you forgot that you had spotting a while back (on magical 7dpo) and now great temps.......... Could you be giving us a BFP???!!! I've got some hope for you yet hun xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning everyone.

Firstly can I just say thank you all for you kind words about Mollie. Yes I do miss her so much - she was just amazing and I was honoured to be her Mummy.

Sorry about the :witch: Jaydee. I've looked at your charts Hayley and Polaris - they both look good to me. I also said to my DH yesterday I think I might have a kidney infection??!! weird hey!

Jeannette - did the addiction to POAS take hold?? 

Lots of Love to everyone. xxx


----------



## bumpty

so sorry about Mollie butterfly....thoughts with you


thanks for a lovely welcome everyone :hug:

Im still cramping badly and backache too ...think :witch: will come early she is due 28th of Feb.....

I came off BCP Nov08 ......

Just wondered (sorry for being thick!) if anyone could tell me what pre seed is?? thanks!!!:dohh:


----------



## lou1979

guess what!!!



I cracked im sorry i tested again!!



and............








I got my :bfp:


wooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bumpty

congratulations hunni xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leelee

lou1979 said:


> guess what!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I cracked im sorry i tested again!!
> 
> 
> 
> and............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp:
> 
> 
> wooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Ahhhh! That is fantastic. Well done you must be thrilled!

xxx


----------



## lou1979

I can't be;ieve it, i had an ectopic pregnancy removed only 5 weeks ago, and havnt had an AF yet!!!!

This is a miricle!!!!!!

I'm in TOTAL shock!!!!!

Some one pinch me.....


----------



## hayley2

OMG!!!!!! YEAHHHHHHH!!!


:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

So pleased for you sweetie - our first :bfp:. I'm so proud :happydance:

Recap your symptoms for us i (if you don't mind)

:hug::hug:


----------



## hayley2

I sooooo knew that the line on your IC was a BFP!!!!!


----------



## leelee

You deserve it!!!!

Would love a quick re-cap on your symptoms as well when you get a minute!


----------



## lou1979

I went out this morning and got a sainsburys test so that i could compare the results on weds with the I.C but i couldnt resist and had to pee on it as soon as i got through the door!!!!!!

I then did a 10mlu I.C and that came pos straight away!! faint but defo there!!

the sainsburys one in 25mlu and is also faint but im onloy 10dpo so i guess thats why.

Ive just rang the fetal health unit at Kettering where i had my EP op, and she has booked me in for a scan on the 13th march (friday the 13th) >lucky for some i hope lol

So i get to see if baby is in the right place and a heartbeat hopefully...

Hayley im still in total SHOCK!!!!!!!!!!

Right my symptoms have been from 1-10dpo..

lower backache, 
Tingly sore boobs
Tiredness (started yesterday)
hungry all the time
gassy (as in wind from bottom) hahaa!
slight cramps
But if im honest the past few days ive felt ok, just the boobs are still very very sore...


----------



## hayley2

Can you post some pics in the gallery so i can see what i've got to get this week!!!

I'm soooo happy for you hun. You deserve it!!! Friday 13th is a very lucky day, I love it!!! I'm sure your little beanie is gonna be fine. I'm in shock too..... Eeeekkk BFP!!! 

Not many symptoms then, what did your cramps feel like? Like AF?


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Hey ladies just read thru this thread start to finish and wanted to join in and say congrats to lou on your :bfp: thats really fab news!!!!

Im 9dpo and really tired and got lots of aching in my lower abs today -possible implantation maybe??- amongst other signs (check out my journal for all the others) 

Think i am going to do a test tomoz morning! im really nervous but so excited too!!

look forward to getting to know you all and good luck all round!!!!

:hug:

:dust:


----------



## lou1979

The cramps are more like at the tops of my legs its weird, and around my pubic bone i keep getting twinges!

also this morning (before i knew) i had what felt like a muscle twitch in the uterus...

and thats new so..

I STILL CANT BELIEVE IT....!!

Its quite faint on pics...

but i'll post them anyway!!!

wooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## hayley2

Welcome DaisyMomma - Hope you get your BFP in the morning! Keep us posted!!

Thats weird cramps - reason i ask is because since sat night i have had pains in my stomach and also the tops of my legs, kept waking up last night because of it. Sort of right at the top of my leg in the crease if you know what i mean.


----------



## lou1979

Yeh thats it!!!! thats what ive been getting for about 2 days!!!!


----------



## hayley2

uuummm interesting!!! (still think i'm not tho!) Have you told your OH yet??


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Thanks for the welcome and i will defo let you know!!
Thats just like what i have been feeling too, cramping,twinges and a really low ache like iv done to many sit ups almost lol! 

just wanted to know your opinion ive got a first response test to try anyone used these or got any feedback??

xoxo

:dust:


----------



## hayley2

I've heard FR is a really good one to use, I've only got IC at the moment and i'm not poas as i'm convinced i'm not. Your symptoms sound good to me - although at 10dpo (tomorrow) when you test it is still a tiny bit early so don't give up if you get a BFN. When should your AF be due?


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

:witch: is due next monday??? 
i really think that this could be a good month for us!! i hope so anyways
ive not had so may symps for a while now.

:hug:


----------



## lou1979

I used FRER wioth my 2 boys 1 week before AF was due and they were positive...

however it all depends from person to person how much HGC is in the urine, so if you get Neg test again in 2 days


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Thanks for the info ladies 
I will keep you posted!!
:hug:


----------



## loulou58

Oh Lou thats FABULOUS news!!! Congratulations :) XXXX


----------



## lou1979

My OH is saying 'are you sure' 

hes in total shock...

this will be my 4th pregnancy, and everytime i concieved first time, but now i only have 1 tube i honestly thought it would be alot longer!!!!!

jesus wept im crying here!!!


----------



## leelee

lou1979 said:


> My OH is saying 'are you sure'
> 
> hes in total shock...
> 
> this will be my 4th pregnancy, and everytime i concieved first time, but now i only have 1 tube i honestly thought it would be alot longer!!!!!
> 
> jesus wept im crying here!!!

Wow, you both must be so fertile! You deserve it though! Hope you will stay around to give us advice!


----------



## lou1979

Of course i will!!

i'll be here everyday making sure you are all bding lol!!!

Im so happy but really really scared.


----------



## hayley2

Hope your starting to believe it a bit more now Lou!!!! your pregnant!! Yeah!

Blimey first time all 4 times - your OH must have super sperm!!!! lol 

Boy or girl i wonder??!!

xxx


----------



## lou1979

hahaha! he said to me earlier 'i should put my super spunk on ebay':rofl:

Oh the othetr thing ive been getting the past 3 or 4 days is really really vivid dreams... usually i dont even know if i have had a dream but lately i remember them in detail and they are really strange lol

My scans all booked so its a waiting game now Hayley.

I cant wait for weds i really really really hope you have your :bfp: so we can be in 1st tri together :happydance:


----------



## waiting4third

Congratus!


----------



## Jeannette

Lou I am SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! I just read through all of today's posts....at first I was just so happy for you I couldn't wait to get to the end so I could post....but the more I read the happier I got and I am sitting at my desk about to cry!! I know I'm really realy happy for you but that might be me taking it a bit far :rofl: Maybe it's prego hormones and I'll see you in first tri soon......


----------



## LouiseSix

lou1979 said:


> My OH is saying 'are you sure'
> 
> hes in total shock...
> 
> this will be my 4th pregnancy, and everytime i concieved first time, but now i only have 1 tube i honestly thought it would be alot longer!!!!!
> 
> jesus wept im crying here!!!

Oh sorry can I join this thread? Just been scanning through as I'm in my 2ww too and read your news and just wanted to congratulate you,that's amazing!

I've been feeling really positive this month with some of my symptoms - huge breasts, which are very tender - blue veins and some dizzyness. Bit worried now though as I've been cramping since yesterday :cry:

:witch: due on the 25th so I will test then if she hasn't arrived.

Any feedback on my symptons greatly appreciated as I'm driving myself crazy here:blush:


----------



## polaris

WOOHOO!!!! Our first :bfp: for this little group!! 

CONGRATULATIONS LOU!!!! I'm sure you are still in shock! I am so happy for you. That is so amazing to get pregnant first time every time. :rofl: at your DH selling his super-fertile :sperm: on ebay!!!

:wohoo::dance::dance::headspin::yipee::yipee::wohoo:

I'm sure that all will go well for you this time round. It's good that you don't have too long to wait till the scan.


----------



## jem_5500

Oh well done Lou xxx So exciting, COngrats may there be many more to come..

God u ladies can talk I had 6 pages to get thru, Hope you all doing ok x


----------



## polaris

Welcome to all the new people! Hopefully we will get lots more :bfp:s this week.

Hayley, your chart is looking fab!!! Your temperature just keeps going up and up! And at 12 dpo surely it would have started to fall by now if you weren't pregnant. And it's definitely very interesting that you are getting the same symptoms as Lou!! I am very hopeful for you even if you don't believe it yourself!!

JayDee, sorry the witch got you this month. Hope you clears out soon so you can get to work for next month's :bfp:. Sending you lots of :dust: for March. 

I really can't wait for this week to pass to find out who is pregnant. My feeling at the moment for myself is 'it's maybe just possible?' To be honest I am tempted to test just to know for definite one way or the other but I know I will be devastated when it's :bfn: so I think I will try and wait for the witch.


----------



## leelee

Welcome LoiuseSix,

I got AF on Sat so am on CD3 now. Not much good to you for symptom spotting!!! Hope you get your :bfp: though. We are a friendly bunch on here. Your symptoms sound very promising.


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou Polaris, Gem & everyone else that has been so supportive..

I STILL CANT BELIEVE IT...

Come on you lot lets get some more:bfp::bfp:

Im staying with you all until you do... so your stuck with me :rofl:

Hayley i must say i have a VERY VERY good feeling about you....:happydance:


----------



## lou1979

Ps i'll be doing a digi on weds (should show properly on there by then) so in theory i'll still be testing with you all....

xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Lou 1979

I'm so pleased for you, congratulations. This is the best news I've had in days.

As for me well I'm not coping too well at the moment so maybe it's not the right time for me to be pregnant. No AF yet but no BFP either. I've got cramps (don't usually get AF cramps before AF) Also pain in my lower back on the left side. I thought it may be a kidney infection but it is lower than kidney area. Also something else - bit embarrassing really but I know you girls won't mind me asking. When I was checking for CM I noticed a lump on my cervix.......... I've never noticed it before but then I've never really checked for CM before. I don't know if it's normal or not. Any help please?


----------



## polaris

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Lou 1979
> 
> I'm so pleased for you, congratulations. This is the best news I've had in days.
> 
> As for me well I'm not coping too well at the moment so maybe it's not the right time for me to be pregnant. No AF yet but no BFP either. I've got cramps (don't usually get AF cramps before AF) Also pain in my lower back on the left side. I thought it may be a kidney infection but it is lower than kidney area. Also something else - bit embarrassing really but I know you girls won't mind me asking. When I was checking for CM I noticed a lump on my cervix.......... I've never noticed it before but then I've never really checked for CM before. I don't know if it's normal or not. Any help please?

Hi butterfly.
really sorry to hear you're not feeling good at the moment. :hug:
I never really know what I'm looking for when checking CP - really not used to feeling around up there, LOL. I have read on other threads though about people asking about bumps on the cervix and it does seem to be normal so I don't think you should worry about it.

Hope you feel a bit better soon - all the physical pain doesn't help and can really contribute to generally feeling down about things.

Polaris


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Polaris. 

It is really weird checking CP - it unusual for me to be able to reach! TMI I'm sure!

I have to say that you ladies are great on here....... you're helping me more than you'll ever know. Despite my pain (emotionally) I'm loving the good news of BFP for others - so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for more.

xxx


----------



## hayley2

evening all!!!

Still in shock over Lous BFP!!

I think only 2 people in the world think i could be pg and thats lou and polaris!!! Thanks girls for your support, can't wait to see what my temp does in the morning, still not feeling it tho.... Also did an opk about 10 mins ago and its a most def neg - i thought they went pos if your pg?

We love to chat Jem!!!!

Leelee nearly time to start the BD again!!!

Sorry your feeling down Butterfly, i'm sending you loads of love and babydust so you can get your bfp real soon. Maybe you o'd late and just aren't showing yet? what dpo are you now, do you know for sure when you o'd? I can't say that i know must about the whole cp thing, i had a feel around last night, but to be honest i haven't a clue what i'm feeling for.lol. All i can say is if you feel something isn't right its best to get it checked out, it will put your mind at rest.


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> I think only 2 people in the world think i could be pg and thats lou and polaris!!! Thanks girls for your support, can't wait to see what my temp does in the morning, still not feeling it tho.... Also did an opk about 10 mins ago and its a most def neg - i thought they went pos if your pg?

I can't wait to see what your temperature does tomorrow either! I am nearly as obsessed with your chart as I am with my own! :rofl:


----------



## hayley2

i know the feeling! i love checking yours every morning too!!!

Glad your feeling a bit more positive - maybe thats a good sign

xx

xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

And I've been checking both your charts!


----------



## want2bamom

Well i did a hpt this morning, just to see and it was a :bfn: :(...So i'll wait again acouple of days and then check again


----------



## polaris

want2bamom said:


> Well i did a hpt this morning, just to see and it was a :bfn: :(...So i'll wait again acouple of days and then check again

Sorry about your :bfn:. I hope it's just too early.


----------



## want2bamom

Well its 11:26pm right now, and about 1/2 an hour ago, i was having no signs of AF or early preg signs..I just started getting cramps and when i went to the washroom, there was a a light red color on my tp, doesn't it usually start off a brownish color? Hmm kinda weird..Well it looks like i'm out this month!! I wish all of you the best!! BFP for everyone!!!


----------



## hayley2

sorry to hear it looks like you've been got by the witch want2bamom xxxxxx


----------



## hayley2

Great looking temps today polaris!!!!!! You've got to be feeling hopeful now!! i think you could be preggers!!!!!

mine not 100% accurate this morning OH got me up earlier than normal. D day for me tomorrow, i started spotting on CD 14dpo last month and my temp plummeted to 97 something


----------



## lou1979

I started taking bbt half way through my cycle, if you wanna see??

my chart is a bit wonky lol

& YES both of your charts look VERY VERY good!! oh ladies i have everything crossed for you xxx :dust:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry to hear the witch may have got you want2bamom. I think she may have got me too. I even didn't bother poas this morning!! I think I'm over my addiction now!

Hayley and Polaris - both your charts are looking good. My temp dropped to 97.9 this morning. I'm not sure how to add it here for you to have a look at.


----------



## - Butterfly -

lou1979 said:


> I started taking bbt half way through my cycle, if you wanna see??
> 
> my chart is a bit wonky lol
> 
> & YES both of your charts look VERY VERY good!! oh ladies i have everything crossed for you xxx :dust:

 
Hey Lou1979........ so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yes please - how do we look at your chart?


----------



## lou1979

I dont know yet, im sure hayley will know how i put it up??

im just going to take the boys to school and i'll be back ;) xx


----------



## hayley2

i might now how! lol

would love to see your charts girls, something else for me to analyse!

go to account/settings on your chart page then Home Page Settup then copy and paste the https in the home page web address into the message on bnb or you can add it to your signature by copying and pasteing it there.

How you feeling today Lou? Can i ask what your cm is like at the moment?

i'm off to work in a minute and i can't add comments there can only view bnb. Bloody work!!!! ive got a bag full of tampax and a towel on, stomach really achey this morning.


----------



## - Butterfly -

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/230ddc

Hayley you're so clever! Here's my chart. :happydance:


----------



## lou1979

Now the chart has me down as 9dpo but im actaully 11 im useless with things like that, i dont think i put in manually that i got +opk 11-12th..

however you get the gist im sure lol

Oh and Hayley for the past week ive had ALOT of creamy CM.


----------



## Jeannette

Butterfly and want2beamom....I am sorry to hear about the :witch:! :hugs:

Polaris and Haley....your charts look really goood!! I'm so hopeful we all get a :bfp: tomorrow!!! :dust:


----------



## lou1979

I have everything crossed for you all for tmrw...

i want you all to come across to the the otherside with me...

:dust:


----------



## LouiseSix

leelee said:


> Welcome LoiuseSix,
> 
> I got AF on Sat so am on CD3 now. Not much good to you for symptom spotting!!! Hope you get your :bfp: though. We are a friendly bunch on here. Your symptoms sound very promising.

Thanks for the welcome. More good news today - I haven't had any spotting which I always do before AF so I'm feeling quite excited!!!!

Will test tomorrow!


----------



## - Butterfly -

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch: - cow - she definately got me.

Do you know what though......... I'm not that upset......... it obviously wasn't my time. It upset me more seeing all the :bfn: so this time I'm not gonna POAS like a mad person :rofl:

I have a short cycle so maybe March will be my month?? It's my birthday on 14th and also St Patricks day on 17th.

Good luck for everyone testing tomorrow - I shall be thinking of you and hoping for your :bfp:

:dust::dust:


----------



## Pato

Welcome LouiseSix (My favorite cousin's name is Louise). Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Lilaala

Hello all, sorry for not being around, a bit stressed lately and BnB keeps baby stuff even more in my thoughts, was starting to go a little crazy, hehe.

So very many congratulations to you Lou1979!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!

So sorry AF got you Butterfly and Leelee and Want2beamom! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Welcome LouiseSix! 

Well I've had lots of lovely nausea the last three days, and no spotting pre-AF as I should have had the last couple of days, but I'm worried as I'm mildly cramping, I hope it's gas and not AF :dohh: I called the 1-800 number on the box of the HPT's I bought and they're 25mIU ones. Nervous for tomorrow, hoping AF keeps staying away but not very optimistic to be honest. :(


----------



## hayley2

Sorry the :witch: got you Butterfly, but i'm glad your feeling ok about it. Least you have a nice short cycle mine is at least 6 weeks. Hopefully march is your month as its your birthday xxx

Welcome LouiseSix!!! Good luck getting your :bfp:

Hi Lilaala, i know what you mean about bnb keeping baby thoughts in the front of your mind. Really feeling positive for you tomorrow!!!! Hope you see a lovely :bfp: in the morning and start to feel a bit a better xxx

Ive had a few achey/cramps this morning and i should start spotting tomorrow morning. Really think i will be getting AF tomorrow, have no hope of being pg this month. Not had any symptoms particually either.

Fingers crossed for everyone in the morning xxxx i'm gonna wait it out and see what happens 

:hug:


----------



## Lilaala

Thanks Hayley :hugs: Fingers crossed for tomorrow.



> &#8226; Missed period
> This is not a definite sign of pregnancy. Some women actually continue to have their period while they are pregnant. This can cause quite a bit of confusion. Dieting, excessive exercise or certain medical conditions can cause you to miss your period.
> 
> &#8226; Breast changes
> Your breasts or nipples may be sore or seem fuller all of a sudden. Your nipples may begin to darken and enlarge.
> 
> &#8226; Headaches
> Headaches are common during early pregnancy. Hormonal and blood volume changes are the cause.
> 
> &#8226; Nausea/Vomiting
> This is one of the most common complaints during early pregnancy. Also called morning sickness, although it occurs at any time during the day. Eat smaller and more frequent meals to help counteract this. Ginger can help control nausea.
> 
> &#8226; Feeling bloated
> You may experience a bloated feeling, similar to what you experience right before your period is due.
> 
> &#8226; Frequent urination
> You may feel like you need to use the bathroom more frequently. This is caused by increased blood volume, hormonal changes and uterine growth.
> 
> &#8226; Dizziness
> You may feel lightheaded and dizzy. This is a result of a hormonal changes and a change in blood volume and circulation.
> 
> &#8226; Fatigue
> You may be feeling exhausted all of a sudden. Try to get to bed earlier or take naps during the day to help combat this.
> 
> &#8226; Food aversions and cravings
> You may avoid foods that you normally like or you may start craving certain foods.
> 
> &#8226; Intense hunger
> Some women feel hungry constantly.
> 
> &#8226; Increased sense of smell
> Certain smells will become stronger to you. You may smell things that no one else is able to smell.
> 
> &#8226; Cramping
> Period-like cramps are common. If cramps are one-sided or severe, contact your doctor immediately. It may indicate a threatened pregnancy.
> 
> &#8226; Metallic taste
> Some women complain of a metallic taste in their mouth during the early stages of pregnancy.
> 
> &#8226; Nasal congestion
> Increased blood supply can cause your nose to feel stuffy. Talk to your doctor before you take any cold medications.
> 
> &#8226; Increased vaginal secretions
> Hormonal changes can increase the production of vaginal secretions.
> 
> &#8226; Implantation bleeding
> Some women may experience light spotting or a brownish discharge around the time that they would normally be due for their period. The spotting can last anywhere from a few days to a few weeks.

Checklist, anyone?


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hi ladies 

just wondered if you would mind taking a look at my chart and letting me know what you think?? its my first time charting and im a bit confused if it looks right or not??:blush:

Iv had so many signs and was actually sick last night and i feel like poo today!!

i dont know what to think??

i was going to test this morning but im gonna hold off another day i think? oohh i just dont know lol!!!

HELP!!

:hug: :dust: :hug:


----------



## lou1979

DAISY that chart is cracking!!!


when are you testing???


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

oh thanks lou!!! 
Think im gonna test in the morning ive got wierd cramps tho like the AF is coming today and then pulling twinges wierd...but like i say ive been really sicky the last two days and gagged my way round asda lol:rofl: yesterday!!

Lots of other sypms to so fingers crossed!!

Hey if i do get :bfp: we will be due at the same time!!! 

:hug:


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.

Hayley, your chart looks great too! Really hope that your temperatures stay up tomorrow and the witch stays away. I don't think lack of symptoms matters, lots of people don't get many symptoms till later than this. Cramps aren't necessarily a sign of AF - they could be a pregnancy symptom. 

However I am not going to test tomorrow either, I just want to wait and see what happens. If AF doesn't arrive by Friday I think I will test at the weekend when I am off work. I was actually tempted to buy a test this evening but the chemist was closed - just as well really as I would hate to see a BFN.

Lilaala - good to hear you are still having symptoms. Well done taking a little breather from B&B - I am completely addicted!!!

Butterfly and wanttobeamum - sorry that the nasty witch got you. At least you can start afresh and move on to next month.

Daisymomma - I had a look at your chart, I am no expert but the worry that I would have is that there is not a very clear temperature difference between pre- and post-O. But FF has given you an ovulation date and they are really the experts. Maybe some of the other girls will be more knowledgeable than me!

Everyone else who is testing tomorrow - GOOD LUCK!!!!! I will be expecting to see loads of BFPs when I log on tomorrow!!


:dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## loulou58

Aww so we've got people testing tomorrow?! XXX GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## leelee

Best of luck ladies for tomorrow.Can't wait to see how everyone gets on.
Hope there are lots of :bfp:


----------



## Mamie

I have just read through this thread and am so relieved that there's other people just like me!!!! This is only my first month trying so am still unsure of my cycle. Definitly have some symptoms...but do wonder if they're all in my mind :( !!!! Have had on BFN last week, but think i'll test again since still no AF - been off pill since start of Jan.

Congrats to Lou for getting you BFP.... fingers crossed for those testing tomorrow!!!


----------



## leelee

Hi and welcome Mamie!

It was my first month trying as well, although I got AF last Saturday. How many days DPO are you? It might have been too early to get a :bfp:


----------



## Mamie

Thanks leelee....my OH thinks its all in my head. Because it's only my first month I'm a bit unsure of OV date, but I had the lovely EWCM about 16 days ago...my BFN was about 11 DPO from that. Who knows!!!! Hate this waiting game. Going to try to wait til weekend before testing again, just to be sure...then i just need to wait for AF to show up. OH is probably right - symptom spotting....quote "you can't wish yourself pregnant".... do men actually understand what the 2WW is like!!???


----------



## leelee

Mamie said:


> Thanks leelee....my OH thinks its all in my head. Because it's only my first month I'm a bit unsure of OV date, but I had the lovely EWCM about 16 days ago...my BFN was about 11 DPO from that. Who knows!!!! Hate this waiting game. Going to try to wait til weekend before testing again, just to be sure...then i just need to wait for AF to show up. OH is probably right - symptom spotting....quote "you can't wish yourself pregnant".... do men actually understand what the 2WW is like!!???

I don't think men have a clue about the 2WW. I was symptom spotting but this month I am going to try and take a more relaxed approach to it (in a planned way!!!!)

Hope you get your :bfp: and I look forward to hearing how you get on at the weekend.


----------



## want2bamom

I just wanted to wish everyone that is testing on the 25th goodluck!!! I really do hope you all get your :bfp: I will be keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!!:hug:


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,
well my temperature dropped this morning so I am guessing that AF is on her way. I actually feel OK about it because I really wasn't hopeful for this month anyway. For me, this feels like less of a disappointment than testing and getting :bfn:. Roll on next cycle!!

Good luck to everyone this morning.

Hi Mamie, welcome to B&B - good luck testing at the weekend. I came off the pill in December and last month I had no clue what my cycle was like and was convinced I was pregnant. This is my first month temperature charting and I actually find it a lot easier because I have a clearer indication of what my body is doing. I would recommend it. 

Polaris


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Hi everyone,
> well my temperature dropped this morning so I am guessing that AF is on her way. I actually feel OK about it because I really wasn't hopeful for this month anyway. For me, this feels like less of a disappointment than testing and getting :bfn:. Roll on next cycle!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone this morning.
> 
> Hi Mamie, welcome to B&B - good luck testing at the weekend. I came off the pill in December and last month I had no clue what my cycle was like and was convinced I was pregnant. This is my first month temperature charting and I actually find it a lot easier because I have a clearer indication of what my body is doing. I would recommend it.
> 
> Polaris

Hi Polaris,

I am going to give the temping a go this month as I agree that it is horrible to see a :bfn: or AF. For me seeing AF was the worst thing. At least if I have charts indicating either way I can accept it more.

Hope your okay.


----------



## hayley2

Morning Everyone!

Well its test day and i've totally chickened out, really don't want to see a :bfn: will wait till :witch: arrives as i'm sure she will. I should start spotting anytime now (keep running to the loo to check :rofl:). I took my temp at bedtime last night and it was down to 98.03 (I know it shouldn't count but all through my TWW its been high 98 and 99) so was really expecting my temp to be waaaay low this morning but so far so good. However it wasn't a brilliant nights sleep so could have affected it. Also had diarrhea this morning so maybe i have a tummy bug hence the higher temp?

Polaris your chart could shoot back up tomorrow, what day do you think the witch is due for you?

Lilaala all the symptoms you posted, i have one - cramps! :witch: Hope you get your :bfp: today! 

Thank you everyone that is wishing us luck

:dust: to you all!!!


----------



## hayley2

DAISYMOMMA said:


> hi ladies
> 
> just wondered if you would mind taking a look at my chart and letting me know what you think?? its my first time charting and im a bit confused if it looks right or not??:blush:
> 
> Iv had so many signs and was actually sick last night and i feel like poo today!!
> 
> i dont know what to think??
> 
> i was going to test this morning but im gonna hold off another day i think? oohh i just dont know lol!!!
> 
> HELP!!
> 
> :hug: :dust: :hug:

Hi I've had a little peek at your chart and i'm no expert at all as its my first month charting as well. Have you recently come off BCP or anything like that? I agree a with Polaris that there isnt a huge difference between pre and post o temps but then i'm not an expert either. If you def did O and FF is right then i would say the at 5dpo you had a possible implantation, your temp looks like its on the way up as well now. Do you use opks? They are a great help and will make your chart really accurate - you can get them cheap off ebay (£6ish for 50 tests). Leave it a few days and test again especially as you've had symptoms and been sick. Good luck hun let us know what happens xxxx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> Well its test day and i've totally chickened out, really don't want to see a :bfn: will wait till :witch: arrives as i'm sure she will. I should start spotting anytime now (keep running to the loo to check :rofl:). I took my temp at bedtime last night and it was down to 98.03 (I know it shouldn't count but all through my TWW its been high 98 and 99) so was really expecting my temp to be waaaay low this morning but so far so good. However it wasn't a brilliant nights sleep so could have affected it. Also had diarrhea this morning so maybe i have a tummy bug hence the higher temp?
> 
> Polaris your chart could shoot back up tomorrow, what day do you think the witch is due for you?
> 
> Lilaala all the symptoms you posted, i have one - cramps! :witch: Hope you get your :bfp: today!
> 
> Thank you everyone that is wishing us luck
> 
> :dust: to you all!!!

Hi Hayley,

I can understand why you don't want to test, you have to do what you feel comfortable with. I don't understand much about temping so can't advise on that but hope AF stays away today for you.


----------



## DonnaE26

I'm so sorry to gate crash ladies but i've been watching this thread for a few days now and it's driving me insane i need to see those :bfp: so badly lol so i'm wishing everyone of you 

good luck good luck  good luck 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jeannette

Haley, I can totally understand why you didn't want to test this morning. I did and I got a :bfn: I'm so having a hard time getting ready for work now....just want to call under my covers :cry:


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Haley, I can totally understand why you didn't want to test this morning. I did and I got a :bfn: I'm so having a hard time getting ready for work now....just want to call under my covers :cry:

You poor thing. It's horrible isn't it? How many DPO are you Jeanette? Maybe it's too early?

:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry you got your :bfn:Jeannette but as always - it's not over until :witch: appears.

Hayley your temps still look good. 

:hug:


----------



## lou1979

Afternoon ladies..

Jeanette, dont give up hope yet huni, Its not over until AF is here!!! b:dust:

Hayley i can see where you are coming from , I have everything crossed for you all xx


----------



## bumpty

Im still cramping really bad :cry: think she is on her way:witch:.....


will test on sun if she doesnt come!!......fingers crossed:blush:


----------



## hayley2

Just to let you know ladies i have started spotting :cry:


----------



## leelee

So sorry Hayley,

Big hug to you :hugs:


----------



## pixiepower

Hi ladies, 
just wanted to stop by and see how you are all doing, so sorry to those spotting or were got by:witch: or who got:bfn: So frustrating I know. I am due AF today and so far nothing, no :bfp: but no:witch:either, so i dont know what is in the water with her this month but seems like she is playing cruel games with a few of us.
I am sending lots of hugs to those who need it right now. and really hoping to see some :bfp:in the next couple of days. good luck to all of you xx


----------



## Lilaala

Good morning all, 

Hayley I understand, I hope your spotting is implantation and doesn't turn into AF :hugs: 

Sorry to see BFN's, I was expecting a nice bunch of BFP's today!!! :( :hugs: to all.

Well I got a BFN too, but still no sign of AF, she is about 3 days late.... I think I'm losing my mind though, clinging to hope...


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.

Hayley, I was so disappointed to hear you started spotting, I was really optimistic when I saw your temperature. Maybe the spotting won't turn into anything. I know you weren't optimistic for this month but its still a disappointment.


Lilaala - 2 days late and no sign of :witch: but still a horrible :bfn:. That is not a nice feeling, wondering what is going on with your body. I really hope :witch: does not start playing any tricks with me this month. But don't lose hope yet, maybe it's just too early if you O'd a bit later than you thought.


Jeannette - sorry you got :bfn:. Hope you are OK. That is why I didn't want to test this morning and then have to go to work. At least at the weekend if it is a :bfn: I don't have to do anything demanding for the day.


Good luck to everyone else who is still in limbo land of waiting for AF but getting BFN. I am still hopeful for a few more :bfp:s for us over the next few days.

Polaris


----------



## polaris

Hayley - sorry I just noticed you asked me what day :witch: is due. I'm not really sure cos I don't know the length of my LP. My last cycle (1st off the pill) was 34 days so based on that she would have been due today. But FF is suggesting possibly Friday which would be an LP of 14 days. If she doesn't arrive by Friday I will test on Saturday but I'm pretty sure she will. Feeling a small bit crampy today so I'd say she'll be here tomorrow or Friday.
P.


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi I know I joined this thread pretty late in the day but thought it was interesting that we were all testing on the same day - wish I'd know about it sooner.

Any way a quick update: I tested last night as I hadn't had any spotting, which was a really good sign on top of my other symptoms. Well I didn't think anything would show as it wasn't fmu but much to my amazement I got a :bfp: :happydance: I really went into shock mainly because of the stomach cramps I've been having. I tested again this morning and the :bfp: came up quick and strong!!!!! So I guess I'm offiicially 4 weeks pregnant :happydance:

I'm 32 and have suffered from pelvic imflamatory disease in the past so was worried about my fertility. This was my third cycle of trying. I really hope you all get your :bfp: soon but just bear in mind that cramping does not def mean AF is on its way which is what I thought.

:hug: xxxxx


----------



## pixiepower

aww!!:bfp::bfp::bfp:
Congratulations Louise!! so nice to hear about someone getting :bfp:today, hope you have a wonderful pregnancy 
:hug:


----------



## polaris

WOOHOO!!!! YAY!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Louise Six - that news is after brightening up my evening, I was feeling a bit disheartened that most people seemed to be getting :bfn:. Such a relief that it happened reasonably quickly for you especially when you had worries about possible fertility issues. I'm so happy for you!!!

Polaris


----------



## LouiseSix

Thank you both for your sweet comments. It feels great but there is still a little bit of fear that it could go wrong as it's such early stages.

How long have you both been ttc? (sorry haven't read all 37 pages!)


----------



## leelee

That is fantastic Louise. Congrats, you must be thrilled!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hey ladies congratulations louise on your :bfp:!!!

I tested today at 11dpo and got a :bfn: not to worried tho as its early and my temp has gone from 36.6 to 36.8 this morning so thats good right??

ill test again in another couple of days. 

i have had a few cramps and gurggles today like the :witch: is on her way which is a little worrying 

but heres hoping??

:hug:


----------



## polaris

LouiseSix said:


> Thank you both for your sweet comments. It feels great but there is still a little bit of fear that it could go wrong as it's such early stages.
> 
> How long have you both been ttc? (sorry haven't read all 37 pages!)

What do you mean you haven't read all 37 pages? :rofl::rofl: You mean you actually have another life away from the obsession of TTC???

Just kidding! In answer to your question, I am pretty new to all this, just came off long term (15 years) BCP in December, so to be honest I am just relieved that I am actually ovulating. I would love for March to be my month because it's my birthday at the beginning of April and it would be lovely to be pregnant for it. But I'm feeling quite philosophical about it at the moment and know that it could take a while.


----------



## polaris

Daisymomma - nice temperature rise today. Sorry to hear about your :bfn: but as you say it is early days. Cramping is not necessarily a bad sign, Lou and Louise Six were both getting cramping and they got their :bfp:s.


----------



## LouiseSix

I'm still cramping today but it's more just twinges but on Sunday I was convinced it was AF

Would be lovely to be pregnant for your birthday, it's mine in a couple of weeks and I won't be able to drink - not sure how I'm going to get round my friends noticing!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Thanks ladies 

Hope the cramps are a good sign then and i really hope you are PG for your birthday polaris that would be great!!

and lou if you drink coke in a short glass your friends may dismiss it maybe?? depends what you drink i suppose just an idea?? 

xoxoxo


----------



## LouiseSix

Good idea but I'll have to make it a lemonade as I'm a vodka and lemonade girl!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Glad to be of help lol!:rofl:


----------



## bumpty

if I dont get :witch: I will be testing on my birthday!!! how strange? talk about best pressie ever!!! still think she is comin though :witch:....grrrrrr lol


----------



## hayley2

CONGRATULATIONS LOUISE!!!!!!!


Really happy for you hunni :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Would you mind giving us a low down of your symptoms??

Polaris i hope the :witch: doesn't get you but i know we both felt the same about the cycle, we just weren't feeling it. Trying to be positive about next month, hopefully we'll O at the same time again xxx

Lilaala i am certain you have a :baby: in there, you have been feeling soooo sick, maybe you O'd later than you thought??

Daisymomma your temp rise is def a great sign - fx'd for you sweetie!!

All the girls that got a BFN or witch :hug: to you all

I had one bit of red jelly stuff on the TP at about 4pm today and thats it so far, i'm sure she'll hit me when i least expect it now


----------



## hayley2

Jeanette sorry you got a BFN hun, i couldn't handle seeing a BFN and i'm glad i haven't tested and just waited it out. Hope your feeling a bit better now xxx

Mamie did you test???? xxx

Bumpty hope you get some positive news xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Louise congratulations on the :bfp:. You have really lifted the mood of the thread. 

Hopefully your :dust:will spread to the everyone else who's waiting for :witch:to arrive.

Sorry to hear about your spotting Hayley. Polaris - our birthdays must be quite close together. My birthday is mid march - I won't be testing until just after but the day before mother's day....... what a pressie that would be! Although I will still feel sad that day as Mollie isn't here to share it with me.

I really hope we get some more :bfp:. They really cheer me up and give us all good feelings. :hug:


----------



## polaris

bumpty said:


> if I dont get :witch: I will be testing on my birthday!!! how strange? talk about best pressie ever!!! still think she is comin though :witch:....grrrrrr lol

Really hope she stays away. Wouldn't that be fab to get a BFP on your birthday? When are you testing again?


----------



## polaris

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Louise congratulations on the :bfp:. You have really lifted the mood of the thread.
> 
> Hopefully your :dust:will spread to the everyone else who's waiting for :witch:to arrive.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your spotting Hayley. Polaris - our birthdays must be quite close together. My birthday is mid march - I won't be testing until just after but the day before mother's day....... what a pressie that would be! Although I will still feel sad that day as Mollie isn't here to share it with me.
> 
> I really hope we get some more :bfp:. They really cheer me up and give us all good feelings. :hug:

My birthday is 1st April, April Fool's Day! I used to hate it when I was a kid cos no-one would ever believe it was really my birthday! 

I agree, seeing Lou and Louise getting their BFPs gave me a real boost - it's funny, in 'real life' I would be jealous hearing about friends who get pregnant but here I really feel like we are all in it together and am just so pleased to see people getting good news. (I don't mean I'm not pleased when friends get pregnant, just that my feelings are more mixed - if that makes any sense?)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Polaris. How are you feeling? Still getting cramps? You've done brilliantly not testing........ I really hope the :witch: stays away for you. xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

My birthday is 1st April, April Fool's Day! I used to hate it when I was a kid cos no-one would ever believe it was really my birthday! 

I agree, seeing Lou and Louise getting their BFPs gave me a real boost - it's funny, in 'real life' I would be jealous hearing about friends who get pregnant but here I really feel like we are all in it together and am just so pleased to see people getting good news. (I don't mean I'm not pleased when friends get pregnant, just that my feelings are more mixed - if that makes any sense?)[/quote]


Yes it really does make sense. I think it's because we want it so much and we know the pain of seeing those BFN and the :witch: turning up. So it's great when 'one of us' gets good news. :hug:


----------



## polaris

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Polaris. How are you feeling? Still getting cramps? You've done brilliantly not testing........ I really hope the :witch: stays away for you. xx

Thanks Butterfly, yes I'm still a bit crampy, feel like AF could arrive any time but so far nothing. I feel better not testing to be honest because I'm pretty sure I'm not. I'm expecting my temperature will drop again tomorrow and witch will show. 

How are you this evening? Hope you're feeling a bit better than over the last couple of days.


----------



## Mamie

hayley2 said:


> Jeanette sorry you got a BFN hun, i couldn't handle seeing a BFN and i'm glad i haven't tested and just waited it out. Hope your feeling a bit better now xxx
> 
> Mamie did you test???? xxx
> 
> Bumpty hope you get some positive news xxx

Hey....:bfn: Guess I'll just have to wait for AF to finally arrive...wish she'd get a move on so I can focus on my next cycle :happydance: How did you all cope with that first cycle after BCP?! It's driving me crazy!

Congrats to those with BFPs!!! So excited for you all. xx


----------



## leelee

Yeah, totally understand where you are coming from Polaris. We will all get there, if it isn't this cycle it might be the next for all of us!


----------



## nickyg

I'm waiting to test now. This is my first cycle ttc since an ectopic.

I think it is unlikely I will be :bfp: first time, but I am hopeful. Got to find lots of things to keep me busy before I can test. 

Good luck to everyone and hope there are lots :bfp: soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## polaris

Mamie - sorry you got :bfn:. I found the first cycle after coming off BCP very hard. I was really convinced that I was pregnant with every symptom under the sun but I had my timing all wrong and don't think we even BDed at the right time. This month (2nd cycle) has been a little bit easier than last month mainly because I know when I o'ed from charting. 

Hi NickyG and welcome. When are you planning to test? Sorry to hear about your ectopic. Next time I'm sure things will go well for you.

Leelee - thanks for your message, where are you at in your cycle at the moment?


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Mamie - sorry you got :bfn:. I found the first cycle after coming off BCP very hard. I was really convinced that I was pregnant with every symptom under the sun but I had my timing all wrong and don't think we even BDed at the right time. This month (2nd cycle) has been a little bit easier than last month mainly because I know when I o'ed from charting.
> 
> Hi NickyG and welcome. When are you planning to test? Sorry to hear about your ectopic. Next time I'm sure things will go well for you.
> 
> Leelee - thanks for your message, where are you at in your cycle at the moment?

I am at CD5 at the moment. Have ordered preseed and a thermometer.I have never used preseed for figured why not! I decided I would start charting so I could have more control over knowing what was going on. At least I can watch the chart and stop obsessing over symptoms that exist in my mind but don't mean anything!

How are you feeling tonight?


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> I am at CD5 at the moment. Have ordered preseed and a thermometer.I have never used preseed for figured why not! I decided I would start charting so I could have more control over knowing what was going on. At least I can watch the chart and stop obsessing over symptoms that exist in my mind but don't mean anything!
> 
> How are you feeling tonight?

And you can post your chart on here so that we can all obsess about it too! You will have to tell us how you get on with the preseed - I think my OH would think I was losing the plot altogether though.
I am feeling OK, my temperature went back up a bit this morning though which was a bit confusing as I was prepared for another drop. At least if :witch: doesn't come till tomorrow though it means I have a 14 day LP which is good, right?


----------



## hayley2

morning all, how is everyone?

i'm thinking of changing my name to Lou/Louise as it seems to be reallllllly lucky!!! lol

See Polaris i knew your temp would go up again today, and yes a 14 LP is excellent!!! The perfect amount of days after you O.

Butterfly how you doing sweet? Would be a lovely birthday and mothers days present for. We are all rooting for you!!!

Leelee your not taking any prisoners this month!!! Come on BFP. Lots of ladies on this forum have had brilliant luck on the first month of using pre seed. Good luck hun.

The first cycle after BCP Mammie is realllllly hard, i had every pg symptom too and was convinced i was pg but looking back we hadn't BD anywhere near the right time, i think get through this cycle and if your not then maybe try temping as it is brilliant for knowing where you are in your cycle.

Welcome nickyg!!! Hope you get your BFP soon. Lou has just got hers 5 weeks after an ectopic and not AF in between!! Fx'd for you.

Well no more spotting (yet!) for me so far, normally i have spotting of brown (TMI) for 2 days 14,15 dpo then get AF properly on 3rd day 16dpo. I did temp the last few days of last cycle and on my first spotting day (14dpo) my temp dropped to 97.90 and 97.80 on 15dpo, but so far my temp is still up and it was 1 red blob yesterday. Its pissing me off now - just stop teasing me witch and get on with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lou1979

Weldone and Congrats Louise!!!

How you doing today Hayley?? 

Everyone that got BFN and AF :dust: for next cycle...!

As for me ive been having pains on the left side (good side) and im worried sick about a recurrent EP its driving me nuts.. scans 2 weeks tmrw and it feels like a lifetime away!


----------



## hayley2

I'm sure you'll be fine hun but i understand why you are nervous, try and relax for the baby. I know the 2 weeks is going to drag by but try and keep busy until you see your little beans heartbeat!!!!

Well no more spotting (yet!) for me so far, normally i have spotting of brown (TMI) for 2 days 14,15 dpo then get AF properly on 3rd day 16dpo. I did temp the last few days of last cycle and on my first spotting day (14dpo) my temp dropped to 97.90 and 97.80 on 15dpo, but so far my temp is still up and it was 1 red blob yesterday. Its pissing me off now - just stop teasing me witch and get on with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lou1979

Oh i really hope you get your bfp! 

i still feel no different, just sore boobs and runny nose.. and very tired.

early days yet tho i guess :)


----------



## loulou58

lou1979 said:


> Oh i really hope you get your bfp!
> 
> i still feel no different, just sore boobs and runny nose.. and very tired.
> 
> early days yet tho i guess :)

Yeh you've probably got a lot to come!! I LOVE your avatar its so cute :)

Im on CD7 tday i think, the BD'ing is underway to catch this egg at any time! haha.

Oohh edited to say im on CD8, i dont read my own tickers , oops!


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou Loulou, I did that test on tuesday so i could see it in words and not keep wondering if i was seeing evaps lol..

Oh i have everything crossed for you I hope u catch that egg!!! :d:dust:


----------



## nickyg

I am going to try and wait to test until the 10th or 11th. But am looking out for all the signs. Just starting to get a little excited, and it's great seeing you all trying as well and seeing the successes.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hayley things really are looking good for you. Keep hoping for you hun.

Loulou - enjoy the BDing!

Lorraine - sooo delighted for you! xxx


----------



## hayley2

Well i tested and got a faint BFP, however i am bleeding so presume it is a chemical pregnancy which would explain still having high temps whilst spotting.

Feeling a bit down now - i knew this wouldn't be an easy road after taking years to have my 2 boys but i was kinda hoping that maybe life would give me a break and make this one quick. Obviously not.


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Well i tested and got a faint BFP, however i am bleeding so presume it is a chemical pregnancy which would explain still having high temps whilst spotting.
> 
> Feeling a bit down now - i knew this wouldn't be an easy road after taking years to have my 2 boys but i was kinda hoping that maybe life would give me a break and make this one quick. Obviously not.

Oh Hayley I'm not sure what to say because I don't know anything about chemical pregnancies. Could it not be implantation bleeding?? I've read that it can be more than spotting and last a couple of days?

I really hope the :witch: hasn't got you babe. 

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

hi everyone, mind if a newbie butts in?
we are on our second cycle ttc, naive me thought we would get pg straight away :blush: and so were really disappointed when af arrived. 
Still, have got over that now! 
I came off the pill in Dec, had a 6 week wait for first af, then last cycle was 23 days so don't really know whats going on but I had ov pain around cd 8/9 which would indicate a short cycle again. now on cd14.


----------



## hayley2

A chemical is when the egg is fertilised and starts to grow but something is wrong and your body rejects it. I have cramps and more bleeding now, so i really don't think its IB especially as i'm 15dpo now. :cry:


----------



## lou1979

Oh Hayley :(

Go away :witch: .....:hug:

Oh wish i could give you a :hugs:

Im a little confused as i did the other digi today and it's now saying 2-3?


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> A chemical is when the egg is fertilised and starts to grow but something is wrong and your body rejects it. I have cramps and more bleeding now, so i really don't think its IB especially as i'm 15dpo now. :cry:

 
Oh sweetheart I'm so sorry. Die :witch: die. 

Sending you extra special :hug:


----------



## hayley2

Thanks Butterfly and Lou :hug:

Maybe you have twins in there? Take it as a good sign hun


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mrs_N said:


> hi everyone, mind if a newbie butts in?
> we are on our second cycle ttc, naive me thought we would get pg straight away :blush: and so were really disappointed when af arrived.
> Still, have got over that now!
> I came off the pill in Dec, had a 6 week wait for first af, then last cycle was 23 days so don't really know whats going on but I had ov pain around cd 8/9 which would indicate a short cycle again. now on cd14.

Welcome Mrs N. It takes time for the body to adjust to it's normal cycle. It is still possibly to get pregnant though if BD is at the right time. My cycle is between 24 and 26 days........ I had been on the pill for a long time. I ov around day 9/10. A short cycle is fine as long as the Luteal phase is not short.

:hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

lou1979 said:


> Oh Hayley :(
> 
> Go away :witch: .....:hug:
> 
> Oh wish i could give you a :hugs:
> 
> Im a little confused as i did the other digi today and it's now saying 2-3?

Maybe when you tested the other day you were just under 2 weeks and now your just over 2 weeks. At least it isn't the other way round hey.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## scc

Hello ladies,

So I am so completely bewildered this morning I just had to post and share it with someone. I am currently around 11 dpo (could be 10), and have had no pg symptoms so far. Nothing, nada, zilch. (Unless you count being tired, but I've given up caffeine so I can hardly stay awake most of the time). Of course, the complete lack of symptoms did not stop me from testing at 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 dpo, sometimes twice day :). BFNs all. 
So I have given up and was actually excited about the next cycle.

Then, this morning, I got a very faint line on an e.p.t. brand I still don't think I could be pg but I keep reading on here that a line is a line is a line. Not sure what an evap would look like, I read that it's not supposed to be blue (or pink), but rather water colored and this one is blue. I then immediately took a digital pg test (all I had in the house) and it was a clear "negative". But I heard that digital tests are much less sensitive, is that true? Anyway, what do you ladies think? (Please don't say, wait and try again a few days later, you know I am only going to make it to about an hour from now :). I wish I could post a picture but my camera would only capture a blur that close. 

I just want some certainty so I can move on to next cycle! AF is due Friday or Saturday, but my cycles have been irregular so who knows.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou hayley and butterfly, the main reason im asking is my OH is a twin!!!!!

So i suddenly thought what if?? lololol!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi scc.

It doesn't sound like an evap as it has colour (blue) but difficult to say without seeing it. I know it's not want you want to hear but the best thing to do would be to wait for a couple of days and test again. I know the pain of seeing all those BFN - I too tested every day........ I also thought I got a faint line but it couldn't of been as I got my AF 3 days ago.

Keep your chin up and think about that excitement you were feeling about the next cycle. :hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

lou1979 said:


> Thankyou hayley and butterfly, the main reason im asking is my OH is a twin!!!!!
> 
> So i suddenly thought what if?? lololol!!!

 
oooohhhh exciting! :hug:


----------



## scc

Thank you Butterfly. I held out for a full three hours and then I tested again with a different brand. Well, I got a faint pink line again! I am becoming hopeful, although I still don't understand the complete lack of symptoms (I have been pg before, and have had super-sore swollen breasts from pretty much day 1. I swear they actually look smaller now :rofl. You are right, I will be very disappointed if I get AF after today. I will try to hold out until tomorrow morning and test again. Will keep you ladies updated!


----------



## Jeannette

lou1979 said:


> Thankyou hayley and butterfly, the main reason im asking is my OH is a twin!!!!!
> 
> So i suddenly thought what if?? lololol!!!

OMG!! That would be so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## Jeannette

hayley2 said:


> Well i tested and got a faint BFP, however i am bleeding so presume it is a chemical pregnancy which would explain still having high temps whilst spotting.
> 
> Feeling a bit down now - i knew this wouldn't be an easy road after taking years to have my 2 boys but i was kinda hoping that maybe life would give me a break and make this one quick. Obviously not.

Hayley I am so sorry sweetie! :hugs: Please continue to keep us posted....if there is one thing I've learned it's all the crazy mind games our bodies like to play!!


----------



## Jeannette

Thank you to everyone for their kinds words yesterday....sorry I didn't come on again in the evening. I was really down yesterday and didn't want to pollute everyone with my nma! So still no :witch: and my temp is still up today....so who knows, maybe yesterday was still a little too early for a test. My goal is to wait until Sunday to test again, but that is probably WAY to much to ask for myself! Heck, I'm impressed I didn't do one today! Granted I don't have one in the house but still!!


----------



## loulou58

hayley2 said:


> A chemical is when the egg is fertilised and starts to grow but something is wrong and your body rejects it. I have cramps and more bleeding now, so i really don't think its IB especially as i'm 15dpo now. :cry:

I had one of those in early summer, it was sad, and not a nice thing at all. Thats was whilst i was still taking the Pill though so thats a main reason why i come off it towards the end of summer. A doctor i seen at the family planning clinic was pretty rude towards me about it too, made me feel even worse.


----------



## Mrs_N

- Butterfly - said:


> Welcome Mrs N. It takes time for the body to adjust to it's normal cycle. It is still possibly to get pregnant though if BD is at the right time. My cycle is between 24 and 26 days........ I had been on the pill for a long time. I ov around day 9/10. A short cycle is fine as long as the Luteal phase is not short.
> 
> :hug:


Thank you, that is really good to know!


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry to hear about the chemical pregnancy :hugs: I guess this is the downside of ttc and being so aware of your body and cycle. can't imagine how you are feeling
:hug:


----------



## lou1979

Jeannette said:


> lou1979 said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou hayley and butterfly, the main reason im asking is my OH is a twin!!!!!
> 
> So i suddenly thought what if?? lololol!!!
> 
> OMG!! That would be so exciting!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh jeanette i so hope that you get your :bfp: i really do..

Im constantly worrying about another EP it son my mind all day and all night!
& i do keep getting little niggles, but when i had an EP last time bleeding started before i got 2-3 on the cB digi so im taking that as a good sign.


----------



## leelee

Hayley,

So sorry to hear that you got a BFP and are bleeding. Hope you are okay.

:hugs:


----------



## loulou58

hayley2 said:


> Well i tested and got a faint BFP, however i am bleeding so presume it is a chemical pregnancy which would explain still having high temps whilst spotting.
> 
> Feeling a bit down now - i knew this wouldn't be an easy road after taking years to have my 2 boys but i was kinda hoping that maybe life would give me a break and make this one quick. Obviously not.

Oh im sorry to hear this, I hope everything is ok :hug: :hug:
xxx


----------



## Lilaala

Oh Hayley don't give up hun! Remember some women have 'periods' all through their pregnancies and have perfectly normal babies, it could be a chem, but it could also be the whole 9 yards, waiting is so hard but only time will tell, I would test again after your 'AF' stops to get your answer.:hug:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hayley sorry to hear your bleeding i hope it works out ok for you huni we have everything crossed here for you xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,
I'm only on here for a few minutes tonight as I'm going out for something to eat with OH. Still no sign of witch and cramps have actually gone today and I feel a bit funny (slightly queasy and almost a little lightheaded) so I am keeping my fingers crossed. I bought a test on the way home but I'm not going to test till Saturday.

Hayley - I don't know what to say, I really hope it is not a chemical. I was so excited when I logged on and looked at your chart and saw your temp still high at 15 dpo and then I read through the posts. As Lilaala says, some women do get periods right the way through their pregnancy and everything is fine. I really really really want to see things work out for you. I always check your chart straight away because I feel like your cycle is just about the most similar to mine in many ways, coming off BCP at about the same time, similar O date, cycle lengthk, even similar views about POAS. I hope you are OK. Keeping everything crossed that the bleeding stops and that this is it for you.


----------



## bumpty

well Im 12dpo done a test...oops supposed to wait!! lol


anyhow got the faintest ever BFP .....not sure what that means but gonna test again tomorow.....really not sure????


----------



## - Butterfly -

polaris said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm only on here for a few minutes tonight as I'm going out for something to eat with OH. Still no sign of witch and cramps have actually gone today and I feel a bit funny (slightly queasy and almost a little lightheaded) so I am keeping my fingers crossed. I bought a test on the way home but I'm not going to test till Saturday.
> 
> Hayley - I don't know what to say, I really hope it is not a chemical. I was so excited when I logged on and looked at your chart and saw your temp still high at 15 dpo and then I read through the posts. As Lilaala says, some women do get periods right the way through their pregnancy and everything is fine. I really really really want to see things work out for you. I always check your chart straight away because I feel like your cycle is just about the most similar to mine in many ways, coming off BCP at about the same time, similar O date, cycle lengthk, even similar views about POAS. I hope you are OK. Keeping everything crossed that the bleeding stops and that this is it for you.

 
Polaris - that all sounds great. I'm so excited for you. Only 2 days until testing!

Hayley... I hope you're ok hun. Sending you :hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

bumpty said:


> well Im 12dpo done a test...oops supposed to wait!! lol
> 
> 
> anyhow got the faintest ever BFP .....not sure what that means but gonna test again tomorow.....really not sure????

Congrats on the :bfp:. wooo hoooo :happydance:


----------



## Jeannette

Wow, Bumpty that's great! Hope it is darker in the morning!

Lou, first THANK YOU! :hugs: I have never had an EP myself so I can't imagine how nervous that must make you, but I would think the chances of actually having two would be low, no?? Think positive, keep visualizing that egg in your uterus where it belongs and I am sure everything will be fine! :hug:


----------



## leelee

bumpty said:


> well Im 12dpo done a test...oops supposed to wait!! lol
> 
> 
> anyhow got the faintest ever BFP .....not sure what that means but gonna test again tomorow.....really not sure????

Congrats! That is great news.You must be so happy!


----------



## Mamie

bumpty said:


> well Im 12dpo done a test...oops supposed to wait!! lol
> 
> 
> anyhow got the faintest ever BFP .....not sure what that means but gonna test again tomorow.....really not sure????


That's so exciting!!! It's so reassuring to hear some BFPs happening. Congrats. Keep us posted. xxx


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Bumpty, i hope that line is darker this morning with FMU. It's great to see another BFP.

Well I'm not sure if my temperature is particularly accurate this morning cos I woke up at about 6.30, checked the time, then didn't go back to sleep again and took temperature at 6.45. Whereas I normally take it the minute the alarm goes off at 7. Am expecting :witch: today so I will keep you posted.

Hayley how are you this morning? I really hope the bleeding has stopped.


----------



## bumpty

not tested yet as dont have any!! but got wee in a pot ready!! 


just wondered what an evap is? Im so not sure about these things??


fingers crossed for a :bfp:

my last pregnancy ended with a m/c so im very nervous!!


baby dust to everyone :hug:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Good luck bumpty!!

iv got a pot of pee waiting for my test to arrive to lol!!! oh the joys of ttc!!! lol 

hope you get a nice strong dark :bfp: today huni everything crossed for you!!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

gOod luck testing bumpty and daisymomma!


----------



## polaris

Hi bumpty, I hope that line is nice and strong for you. An evap is a faint line that appears over time as the test dries, it is normally not coloured and it is just due to some sort of reaction with the ink in the test. But if you get a faint line that appears within the time specified on the test it's unlikely to be an evap.
Good luck!!!!
Polaris


----------



## Jeannette

Good morning ladies! This may be a foul ques to ask first thing in the am, but if you are going to save a bit of wee to get a test later....can that be at room temperature or do you need to refrigerate it or something?? Sorry if this is rediculous to ask!


----------



## polaris

Jeannette said:


> Good morning ladies! This may be a foul ques to ask first thing in the am, but if you are going to save a bit of wee to get a test later....can that be at room temperature or do you need to refrigerate it or something?? Sorry if this is rediculous to ask!


:rofl::rofl: Sorry I have no idea! Just googled storing urine samples and the general consensus seems to be to refrigerate it. But to make sure it's clearly marked so no-one mistakenly drinks it! Good luck with testing - I'm going to wait until tomorrow


----------



## Mrs_N

hcg has a half life of 24 hours in urine out of the body, so after 24hours sitting out, there will only be half the amount that there was, since it breaks down. refridgeration will slow down this process, but leaving it out for a couple of hours shouldn't really make too much difference :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

polaris said:


> Congratulations Bumpty, i hope that line is darker this morning with FMU. It's great to see another BFP.
> 
> Well I'm not sure if my temperature is particularly accurate this morning cos I woke up at about 6.30, checked the time, then didn't go back to sleep again and took temperature at 6.45. Whereas I normally take it the minute the alarm goes off at 7. Am expecting :witch: today so I will keep you posted.
> 
> Hayley how are you this morning? I really hope the bleeding has stopped.

Hi Polaris - your temps still look fine. I understand that as long as temp is within half an hour of the time you normally take it then that's ok as long as you have got up and about first. Why do you think you're expecting :witch: today? Really hoping she stays away for you. Testing day tomorrow!

Hayley - how are you hun........ been thinking about you.

Bumpty - have you tested again yet. hoping it stays a :bfp:for you.

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## polaris

Thanks Butterfly,
to be honest I swing between thinking 'this is it, I'm pregnant' (thinking about how/when I would tell various people, excuses to make for not drinking on a couple of occasions that I have coming up over the next month, etc.) and then thinking that I am completely fooling myself and I should just wait for the bloody witch to arrive and prove that I'm not pregnant. Compared to last month I was so good this month at not symptom spotting and I was pretty relaxed about it all up until recently, but the last few days have been hard and I will be a bit gutted tomorrow if I get BFN. To be honest I would prefer if witch arrived today so that I don't have to test. But if she doesn't come, I will psych myself up to test tomorrow anyway just to know one way or the other.
Polaris


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Polaris

you have been an inspiration to me this month showing how strong you've been in not testing..... and because of your strength I definately will not be testing early in March. If you really don't want to see that dreaded BFN then I think you should wait for a few days. How long is your cycle normally?


----------



## - Butterfly -

I forgot to say I've bought some Pre-Seed which arrived today ready for all the :sex: :rofl:. My DH eyes lit up when I showed him and told him what it was for!! :rofl:

Has anyone else used it?

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> I forgot to say I've bought some Pre-Seed which arrived today ready for all the :sex: :rofl:. My DH eyes lit up when I showed him and told him what it was for!! :rofl:
> 
> Has anyone else used it?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I have ordered it as well. My OH was delighted when I told him too!


----------



## polaris

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Polaris
> 
> you have been an inspiration to me this month showing how strong you've been in not testing..... and because of your strength I definately will not be testing early in March. If you really don't want to see that dreaded BFN then I think you should wait for a few days. How long is your cycle normally?

Thanks Butterfly - I don't know if it is strength or just fear of seeing BFN!! To be honest I have no idea of my cycle as I only came off BCP in December so this is only cycle 2. It would be amazing to be pregnant so quickly as I had prepared myself for it taking a while for my body to readjust. Still not decided on whether I'll test tomorrow - might wait and see what my temperature does first.


----------



## polaris

PS I've no experience with pre-seed but it's great that your hubbys/partners are so enthusiastic! Not quite sure how mine would react - he tends to belong to the school of 'unprotected sex = pregnant' so he can be a bit slow-to-warm-up to ideas for giving this a helping hand!


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> PS I've no experience with pre-seed but it's great that your hubbys/partners are so enthusiastic! Not quite sure how mine would react - he tends to belong to the school of 'unprotected sex = pregnant' so he can be a bit slow-to-warm-up to ideas for giving this a helping hand!

Mine just sees lubricant = fun!!!


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> Mine just sees lubricant = fun!!!

:rofl: That could appeal to my OH too come to think of it! As long as I didn't emphasize the baby-making properties too much he would probably be up for it!


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Mine just sees lubricant = fun!!!
> 
> :rofl: That could appeal to my OH too come to think of it! As long as I didn't emphasize the baby-making properties too much he would probably be up for it!Click to expand...

That's what I have done, concentrated on the fun and 'accessory' element of it! My OH is well up for it!


----------



## scc

Well, after 3 faint BFPS yesterday (11 dpo), today I went to my doctor's office to get a proper blood test. He said that if I've been having no breast tenderness then it's not a good sign and it will probably "not take." I'm supposed to go back on monday to see if my HCG levels are doubling, which would be a good sign. To be honest, I have been really worried about this no symptoms thing, because the last time I was pregnant my breasts were really sore. But that one ended in m/c, so look how well that turned out. I'm just a bit down right now gearing up for another nerve-wrecking wait until Monday :sad1:


----------



## leelee

scc said:


> Well, after 3 faint BFPS yesterday (11 dpo), today I went to my doctor's office to get a proper blood test. He said that if I've been having no breast tenderness then it's not a good sign and it will probably "not take." I'm supposed to go back on monday to see if my HCG levels are doubling, which would be a good sign. To be honest, I have been really worried about this no symptoms thing, because the last time I was pregnant my breasts were really sore. But that one ended in m/c, so look how well that turned out. I'm just a bit down right now gearing up for another nerve-wrecking wait until Monday :sad1:

:hugs:


----------



## polaris

scc said:


> Well, after 3 faint BFPS yesterday (11 dpo), today I went to my doctor's office to get a proper blood test. He said that if I've been having no breast tenderness then it's not a good sign and it will probably "not take." I'm supposed to go back on monday to see if my HCG levels are doubling, which would be a good sign. To be honest, I have been really worried about this no symptoms thing, because the last time I was pregnant my breasts were really sore. But that one ended in m/c, so look how well that turned out. I'm just a bit down right now gearing up for another nerve-wrecking wait until Monday :sad1:

Oh no, that sounds really stressful. I hope that everything goes well on Monday at the doctors. Not everyone gets symptoms in the early stages so I don't know if it's necessarily a sign that it won't 'take'. 
:hug::hug:


----------



## bumpty

well I tested again and got :bfp: !!!! cant believe it!!! still very nervous after m/c 




my symptoms have been :


awful cramps....been running to loo for days checking for :witch:

very spotty !!!!!

gone off certain foods last few days....

no sore boobs really???


----------



## loulou58

bumpty said:


> well I tested again and got :bfp: !!!! cant believe it!!! still very nervous after m/c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my symptoms have been :
> 
> 
> awful cramps....been running to loo for days checking for :witch:
> 
> very spotty !!!!!
> 
> gone off certain foods last few days....
> 
> no sore boobs really???


OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## polaris

WOW Congratulations!!! So pleased for you Bumpty. I can understand feeling very nervous after m/c but I'm sure everything will go smooth this time round.


----------



## leelee

bumpty said:


> well I tested again and got :bfp: !!!! cant believe it!!! still very nervous after m/c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my symptoms have been :
> 
> 
> awful cramps....been running to loo for days checking for :witch:
> 
> very spotty !!!!!
> 
> gone off certain foods last few days....
> 
> no sore boobs really???



Yay, great news. I wish you the best of luck and a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## polaris

Hayley, how are you this evening? Thinking of you and hoping you are OK. Are you still spotting?
Polaris


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Hayley, how are you this evening? Thinking of you and hoping you are OK. Are you still spotting?
> Polaris

I hope she's okay. I don't think she has been on all day. How are you Polaris? When is AF due?


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> I hope she's okay. I don't think she has been on all day. How are you Polaris? When is AF due?

We miss you Hayley and hope that you are OK. :hug:

Thanks for asking leelee, I am feeling a bit odd today. After having been convinced for the whole TWW that this is not my month I'm starting to think that maybe it could be. I still have no real symptoms, just tender bbs and a slightly odd/queasy feeling from time to time (not strong enough to classify as nausea). But I've lost my conviction that I'm not pregnant.

I don't really know when AF is due - that is part of the problem. It's only my second cycle after coming off BCP and first month charting. I think I'm going to test with a FRER tomorrow morning if I don't get AF overnight. No signs of her at the moment and don't really feel like she's on her way anymore either. Whereas earlier this week it felt like she could arrive at any minute.

How are you doing this evening? When are you and DH planning to try out the preseed?


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> I hope she's okay. I don't think she has been on all day. How are you Polaris? When is AF due?
> 
> We miss you Hayley and hope that you are OK. :hug:
> 
> Thanks for asking leelee, I am feeling a bit odd today. After having been convinced for the whole TWW that this is not my month I'm starting to think that maybe it could be. I still have no real symptoms, just tender bbs and a slightly odd/queasy feeling from time to time (not strong enough to classify as nausea). But I've lost my conviction that I'm not pregnant.
> 
> I don't really know when AF is due - that is part of the problem. It's only my second cycle after coming off BCP and first month charting. I think I'm going to test with a FRER tomorrow morning if I don't get AF overnight. No signs of her at the moment and don't really feel like she's on her way anymore either. Whereas earlier this week it felt like she could arrive at any minute.
> 
> How are you doing this evening? When are you and DH planning to try out the preseed?Click to expand...


Wow, that all sounds really good and you are 15 DPO now, aren't you? You must be excited to test. I really hope you get a :bfp:

I am chilling out tonight. Will try out the pre-seed on Monday night. Am away on Tuesday night with work but back again on Wed so can try it out again! Lol! What are you up to?

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## polaris

Yes 16 dpo tomorrow so if I am pregnant it should definitely show up. I'm trying to prepare myself for BFN but I can't help getting my hopes up a little bit. I am excited but I'm nervous too. You girls will all be the first to know either way (after OH I suppose!!).

My OH is doing band practice tonight and there's nothing on the TV so I've no distractions from B&B. Which isn't really helping to distract me from worrying about testing tomorrow!! :rofl:

Feeling pretty tired so I expect I will get quite an early night - Ooh, maybe it's another symptom? 

Don't want to get my hopes up, if I get BFN tomorrow my POAS phobia will be back in full force!

Polaris


----------



## loulou58

Im wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow morning!!! The suspense would kill me!


----------



## leelee

I know, I will be dying to log on tomorrow!


----------



## polaris

Thanks girls, I would be lost without all of your support on here.


----------



## Lilaala

Hayley we're all worried about you :( :hug:

Polaris good luck but don't take a BFN to heart if it turns up, because of the info I found below, okay? Hoping it's a good strong BFP for you though so you can have your answer!! :hugs:

Bumpity, CONGRATULATIONS!! :dance:


Found this helpful, for those who are interested. 



> The ranges of hCG levels during the first trimester can vary greatly from one woman to another, as well as from one pregnancy to another. In general, at around three weeks of pregnancy your hCG levels will be between 5 and 50 mIU/ml. At around the 4th week, hCG levels will be between 5 and 426 mIU/ml. At week 5, the range jumps to 18 to 7,340 mIU/ml. By week 6, it is between 1,080 and 56,500 mIU/ml. During weeks 7 and 8 of the first trimester, hCG levels will rise to between 7,650 to 229,000 mIU/ml. HCG levels during the first trimester will peak sometime around 9 to 12 weeks of pregnancy, at somewhere around 25,700 to 288,000 mIU/ml. By the final weeks of the first trimester week 13 and 14, hCG levels are finally on the decline, and will be at around 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml.

This could explain my BFN with no AF yet, as my tests test for min of 25mIU/ml, and I tested on the 25th which would have been 4 weeks. If I am one of the ladies who had as little as 5mIU/ml on the 25th it would explain the BFN. Of course, I could just not be pregnant, but I'm having light spotting these last couple of days that is NOT turning into AF from the look of it and that is unlike me, I usually have 1-2 days spotting with it turning into AF by the 2nd day. I can keep hoping, right? My sense of smell is really good right now and my breasts are tender and when I drink water it tastes like metal. I can keep hoping!!


----------



## polaris

Oh my God girls, I got my :bfp:!! I am completely still in shock! The line is not faint at all, nearly as strong as the control line. I woke up at half six needing to pee and took my temperature then and when it was still high it gave me the courage to test. OH didn't sleep very well last night either so I'm not going to wake him up yet cos he is very grumpy when just woken up after no sleep! So I will wait till I gets up and then surprise him with it! No more sleep for me though I don't think!! Too excited!


----------



## want2bamom

polaris said:


> Oh my God girls, I got my :bfp:!! I am completely still in shock! The line is not faint at all, nearly as strong as the control line. I woke up at half six needing to pee and took my temperature then and when it was still high it gave me the courage to test. OH didn't sleep very well last night either so I'm not going to wake him up yet cos he is very grumpy when just woken up after no sleep! So I will wait till I gets up and then surprise him with it! No more sleep for me though I don't think!! Too excited!

Congrats Polaris!!! That is awesome news!! I'm so happy for you that you got your :bfp:!!! All the best to you:) xoxo:hug:


----------



## polaris

Thanks, it's just mad cos I had no real symptoms at all until about Thursday. As you know, I was actually completely convinced that this wasn't my month cos I just wasn't feeling it. Still don't really have many symptoms except for my bbs are definitely a bit heavier and feeling slightly queasy/light-headed every now and then. And I was exhausted last night.

My due date based on date of O is 5th November - I really hope that everything goes well, i know it's early days at the moment.


----------



## bumpty

congratulations :bfp::bfp: glad we are in it together!! :happydance:




Hayley hope you are ok? xxxxxx


----------



## polaris

Yes we must be pretty close together in our dates! I haven't dared to venture as far as First Tri yet but I'll no doubt see you there when I'm brave enough to go there!!


----------



## missisH

congratulations Polaris
woohoo :bfp:


----------



## bumpty

polaris said:


> Yes we must be pretty close together in our dates! I haven't dared to venture as far as First Tri yet but I'll no doubt see you there when I'm brave enough to go there!!




lol I darent either!!!! we will do it together!! :blush: think I will stay here for a bit!!


----------



## polaris

bumpty said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Yes we must be pretty close together in our dates! I haven't dared to venture as far as First Tri yet but I'll no doubt see you there when I'm brave enough to go there!!
> 
> lol I darent either!!!! we will do it together!! :blush: think I will stay here for a bit!!Click to expand...

LOL, me too! Hopefully we'll be able to bring some more of the girls with us cos I'm hoping to see some more :bfp:s really soon!!


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> bumpty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Yes we must be pretty close together in our dates! I haven't dared to venture as far as First Tri yet but I'll no doubt see you there when I'm brave enough to go there!!
> 
> lol I darent either!!!! we will do it together!! :blush: think I will stay here for a bit!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, me too! Hopefully we'll be able to bring some more of the girls with us cos I'm hoping to see some more :bfp:s really soon!!Click to expand...

Ahhh! Congrats Polaris, I had a good feeling you would get a :bfp:. Am delighted for you! Have you woken up OH yet? You must be dying to tell him. You have made my day!!! :hugs:


----------



## DonnaE26

Congratulations polaris !!! :hug:


----------



## Jeannette

CONGRATULATIONS POLARIS!!!!!! 

I am SO happy for you!!! :hugs:

I have been staying off here the last couple days (so frustrated with my stupid body) but I was catching up this am and in reading the first (of 4 pages) I missed I just KNEW you were going to get a :bfp: this morning!!


----------



## hayley2

Congratulations Polaris and Bumpty!!! I knew you could do it!!! 

Found it really hard the last few days and couldn't handle seeing all new BFPs (i'm horrid aren't i), i just wanted an easy ride for once on the baby making front. Having a horrendous AF, i suppose made worse coz of chemical pg. Just read through the last few days and wanted to say thank you for thinking of me, i really appreciate it. I suppose i feel worse as i now have to wait another month at least before i O again - its such a lonnnnng time. Not going to depress you all and am going to take a break from here for a few days as don't want to bring all you positive girls down.

Catch up with you all soon, good luck if you haven't tested yet with getting your BFPs, speak to you all in few days when i'm feeling a bit more positive xxxxxxx


----------



## bumpty

oh honey....Im sorry about :witch: and chemical.....

Its sooooo hard all this ttc stuff :-( I hope you feel better soon and Im thinking of you :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Jeannette

Oh Hayley, I'm sorry you're feeling so down hun :hugs:

I will look forward to next cycle with you. I am positive I am not pregnant now....I am on cd 33 and still testing :bfn: Now I just need the stinkin :witch: to just show her ugly face to I can move on to next month. She is a horrid horrid evil tease.


----------



## polaris

Thanks a million for all the lovely messages. You girls are great, you have made my day even better by being able to share it with you all. 

Well I left the chemist bag with the test in it on the table and I was out doing the gardening when OH got up. He must have guessed what it was and opened the bag, he came out to the garden and said 'is that pregnancy test accurate?' and gave me a hug. It was such a lovely moment. Then he said 'shouldn't you be taking it easy?' LOL, I'm pregnant not an invalid! I was only cutting the grass! Sweet though that he wants to look after me already! I caught him sneaking another look at the test later - I think he can't quite believe it either!!


----------



## polaris

Hayley, I'm so sorry for what you are going through at the moment. I hope my news hasn't made you feel worse. I'm so disappointed that it didn't work out this month for you. I know what you mean about long cycles too, the wait to O can just seem so long. I know that a chemical is awful but at least you know now that you and DH have no problems with actually getting pregnant and I'm really optimistic that you won't be too long in getting that sticky :bfp:. 
:hug::hug:


----------



## lou1979

OMG OMG!!!

POLARIS WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


YOU DID IT YOU DID IT!!! 

I knew you would those temps were just to good :D:D:D

Congrats also to Bumpty!!

weldone and see you in tri 1:happydance:

Hayley:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Congratulations Polaris and Bumpty!!! I knew you could do it!!!
> 
> Found it really hard the last few days and couldn't handle seeing all new BFPs (i'm horrid aren't i), i just wanted an easy ride for once on the baby making front. Having a horrendous AF, i suppose made worse coz of chemical pg. Just read through the last few days and wanted to say thank you for thinking of me, i really appreciate it. I suppose i feel worse as i now have to wait another month at least before i O again - its such a lonnnnng time. Not going to depress you all and am going to take a break from here for a few days as don't want to bring all you positive girls down.
> 
> Catch up with you all soon, good luck if you haven't tested yet with getting your BFPs, speak to you all in few days when i'm feeling a bit more positive xxxxxxx



Hayley, 

God to see you back and totally understand why you want to stay away for a few days. I look forward to seeing you back here again.


----------



## loulou58

Big hugs Hayley!! I hope you have a nice relax and AF leaves pretty soon enough to make you smile again. Come back soon :) XXX

Congrats to Polaris on your BFP!! I was excited to come back and find out yay or nay this morning!


----------



## polaris

lou1979 said:


> OMG OMG!!!
> 
> POLARIS WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> YOU DID IT YOU DID IT!!!
> 
> I knew you would those temps were just to good :D:D:D
> 
> Congrats also to Bumpty!!
> 
> weldone and see you in tri 1:happydance:

Thank you so much, it's nice that there will be some familiar faces over in first tri!


----------



## Mamie

polaris said:


> Oh my God girls, I got my :bfp:!! I am completely still in shock! The line is not faint at all, nearly as strong as the control line. I woke up at half six needing to pee and took my temperature then and when it was still high it gave me the courage to test. OH didn't sleep very well last night either so I'm not going to wake him up yet cos he is very grumpy when just woken up after no sleep! So I will wait till I gets up and then surprise him with it! No more sleep for me though I don't think!! Too excited!

Congratulations Bumpty and Polaris!!!! :happydance: :bfp: :bfp: I'm so please for you both!!!!


----------



## Mamie

Jeannette said:


> Oh Hayley, I'm sorry you're feeling so down hun :hugs:
> 
> I will look forward to next cycle with you. I am positive I am not pregnant now....I am on cd 33 and still testing :bfn: Now I just need the stinkin :witch: to just show her ugly face to I can move on to next month. She is a horrid horrid evil tease.

I'm waiting for the :witch: too.... Havn't tested since Wed when got BFN. I'm about CD35. Just wish she'd show up so I can focus on next month. Went shopping today and there seemed be be babies everywhere.... :(


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Congrats polaris on your :bfp: really really pleased for you!!
Hopefully be joining you and the others over in first tri soon!!!
fingers crossed 
:hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

polaris said:


> Oh my God girls, I got my :bfp:!! I am completely still in shock! The line is not faint at all, nearly as strong as the control line. I woke up at half six needing to pee and took my temperature then and when it was still high it gave me the courage to test. OH didn't sleep very well last night either so I'm not going to wake him up yet cos he is very grumpy when just woken up after no sleep! So I will wait till I gets up and then surprise him with it! No more sleep for me though I don't think!! Too excited!

Oh this is great news............. I've not managed to get on here all day and well - this is just fab....... congratulations.

:yipee::thumpup:=D>:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Congratulations Polaris and Bumpty!!! I knew you could do it!!!
> 
> Found it really hard the last few days and couldn't handle seeing all new BFPs (i'm horrid aren't i), i just wanted an easy ride for once on the baby making front. Having a horrendous AF, i suppose made worse coz of chemical pg. Just read through the last few days and wanted to say thank you for thinking of me, i really appreciate it. I suppose i feel worse as i now have to wait another month at least before i O again - its such a lonnnnng time. Not going to depress you all and am going to take a break from here for a few days as don't want to bring all you positive girls down.
> 
> Catch up with you all soon, good luck if you haven't tested yet with getting your BFPs, speak to you all in few days when i'm feeling a bit more positive xxxxxxx

Hi Hayley, firstly you're not horrid - far from it. It is understandable that you feel sad - our bodies can be very cruel.

Really hope you're back soon as you've helped me through this cycle and I would like to help you too.

Keep your chin up. xxx :hugs: :hug:


----------



## LouiseSix

Hey just checked back this thread to see how things are going - wow a big congratulations to Polaris and Bumpty for your :bfp:s So exciting! I look forward to chatting with you on First Trimester - fingers crossed:happydance:

Good luck to everyone and I hope you get your :bfp:s soon xxx

:hug:


----------



## Lilaala

Well AF just got me. She showed up today after being a 6 days late. Thanks for toying with my mind for a week, :witch: .

Feels like I'm a week behind schedule now, if I wasn't pregnant and she showed up when she was supposed to I could be over her and trying again now, instead I am only on CD1 and now I have no idea how long my cycles really are.

Maybe it's just the really bad cramps (they aren't usually this bad) but I'm soooo grumpy and childishly pouty and frustrated today. She'd better hurry up and get to full flow soon because if she lasts longer than usual on top of being late I don't know how but I want to find a way to hurt AF back. 

Sounds stupid, I know.

Loads of luck and babydust to you all. Congratulations and sticky dust to you lovely ladies who were lucky this month. <3


----------



## leelee

Lilaala said:


> Well AF just got me. She showed up today after being a 6 days late. Thanks for toying with my mind for a week, :witch: .
> 
> Feels like I'm a week behind schedule now, if I wasn't pregnant and she showed up when she was supposed to I could be over her and trying again now, instead I am only on CD1 and now I have no idea how long my cycles really are.
> 
> Maybe it's just the really bad cramps (they aren't usually this bad) but I'm soooo grumpy and childishly pouty and frustrated today. She'd better hurry up and get to full flow soon because if she lasts longer than usual on top of being late I don't know how but I want to find a way to hurt AF back.
> 
> Sounds stupid, I know.
> 
> Loads of luck and babydust to you all. Congratulations and sticky dust to you lovely ladies who were lucky this month. <3

Hi Lilaala,

Sorry to hear :witch: got you. That is really messing with your mind, coming 6 days late. I have started charting this month as I think I will feel more n control about what is going on with my body.

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Mamie

Lilaala said:


> Well AF just got me. She showed up today after being a 6 days late. Thanks for toying with my mind for a week, :witch: .
> 
> Feels like I'm a week behind schedule now, if I wasn't pregnant and she showed up when she was supposed to I could be over her and trying again now, instead I am only on CD1 and now I have no idea how long my cycles really are.
> 
> Maybe it's just the really bad cramps (they aren't usually this bad) but I'm soooo grumpy and childishly pouty and frustrated today. She'd better hurry up and get to full flow soon because if she lasts longer than usual on top of being late I don't know how but I want to find a way to hurt AF back.
> 
> Sounds stupid, I know.
> 
> Loads of luck and babydust to you all. Congratulations and sticky dust to you lovely ladies who were lucky this month. <3


Sorry she got you, Lilaala.... feel she's toying with me too. I'm now on CD38 since stopping the pill and have no idea when she's going to decide to come. Wish she'd hurry up so I can get back to CD1!!!


----------



## polaris

Lilaala - I'm really sorry that :witch: arrived especially after messing with your head for 6 days. I'm really disappointed for you but hoping that things will go better this month.

Mamie - sorry to hear she's still playing games. If she HAS to show her face, why can't she at least just get it over and done with!

Leelee - Yay, I love stalking other people's charts, I had a quick look, not much to see yet though, LOL. :dust:

Everyone - I hope you don't mind me still keeping up with the messages here, I really want to see how others are doing and see you all getting your :bfp:s. And I'm really 'only just' pregnant so I really don't want to be thrown out yet!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

polaris said:


> Lilaala - I'm really sorry that :witch: arrived especially after messing with your head for 6 days. I'm really disappointed for you but hoping that things will go better this month.
> 
> Mamie - sorry to hear she's still playing games. If she HAS to show her face, why can't she at least just get it over and done with!
> 
> Leelee - Yay, I love stalking other people's charts, I had a quick look, not much to see yet though, LOL. :dust:
> 
> Everyone - I hope you don't mind me still keeping up with the messages here, I really want to see how others are doing and see you all getting your :bfp:s. And I'm really 'only just' pregnant so I really don't want to be thrown out yet!!

 
Of course we don't mind you being here Polaris! It's great that you can share your happiness with us.

Lilaala so sorry the :witch: was late. All the best for this month.

My AF is finished now and because I have a short cycle FF says I'm only 3 days away from fertile days. Does anyone else check their CP? I check for CM but struggle with CP. 

Any help is appreciated. thanks.

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Lilaala - I'm really sorry that :witch: arrived especially after messing with your head for 6 days. I'm really disappointed for you but hoping that things will go better this month.
> 
> Mamie - sorry to hear she's still playing games. If she HAS to show her face, why can't she at least just get it over and done with!
> 
> Leelee - Yay, I love stalking other people's charts, I had a quick look, not much to see yet though, LOL. :dust:
> 
> Everyone - I hope you don't mind me still keeping up with the messages here, I really want to see how others are doing and see you all getting your :bfp:s. And I'm really 'only just' pregnant so I really don't want to be thrown out yet!!

Hi Polaris,

No, nothing much doing on my chart yet but must admit I am enjoying taking my temperature. It makes me feel more positive and in control.

We defo want you to stay here and chat to us. You are so positive and you can help us with analysing our charts and symptom spotting. It would also be great to hear how you are getting on. My fertile period is starting from tomorrow onwards (I think) so will be busy.Am away on Tuesday but might try :sex: tomorrow, Wed, Thurs and Fri and see how that goes. I have the pre-seed ready to go!


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> Hi Polaris,
> 
> No, nothing much doing on my chart yet but must admit I am enjoying taking my temperature. It makes me feel more positive and in control.
> 
> We defo want you to stay here and chat to us. You are so positive and you can help us with analysing our charts and symptom spotting. It would also be great to hear how you are getting on. My fertile period is starting from tomorrow onwards (I think) so will be busy.Am away on Tuesday but might try :sex: tomorrow, Wed, Thurs and Fri and see how that goes. I have the pre-seed ready to go!

Yes that is what I felt about temperature charting too - it made me feel like I was doing something and that I knew what was going on. 

Your BD plan sounds good!


----------



## rubyloo

hi there - hope you ladies don't mind me gatecrashing......

:hug: by the way to you all. I'm coming to the end of my 2ww and going slightly loony. I am a self confessed POASer - goodness only knows how much cash I've wasted on them so far :blush:

anyway, today I am approx 14dpo. My cycle is quite long so I figure Af is due on Wed.....I've been symptom spotting like a crazy lady. God! Its so nice to know there are others out there like me - I did think I was going mad. I've had a couple of headaches, lots of cramping (but not the AF sort) and today my back is killing me. Am sat at work in agony - and there's this deep down, almost swollen pain in my groin (tmi, sorry). My boobs don't hurt but I've got nipples you could hang your coat on! DH is convinced I'm :bfp: but I'm waiting for the line.......


----------



## lou1979

As Polaris said, im still here watching you all and waiting for your BFP's which i KNOW will come soon!!

Hayley huni thinking of you xxx


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Hey ladies 
Did another test today and got a :bfn: so i think im out this month just waiting for the :witch: to come and get me.
All the symptoms must have been in my head!! My temp does look high still tho oh i dont know so confused by everything??

:hug: to all xoxoxoxox


----------



## loulou58

I thin im approaching ovulation time, i dont chart or anything yet, i just input my period data into FF so far but it says im due to O on Wed and today TMI but ive got a lot of EWCM than normal, is this good news for BD time?


----------



## rubyloo

just a quick question - is it possible for implantation to take place approx day 12/13 po? its just i had really sharp, pulling pains/stich on my lower right abdomen last night, accompanied by backache....? i'm guessing i ov on the 19th/20th...any thoughts? i'm clutching at straws here, but it might explain mu current lack of a +ve result.....:cry:


----------



## polaris

DAISYMOMMA said:


> Hey ladies
> Did another test today and got a :bfn: so i think im out this month just waiting for the :witch: to come and get me.
> All the symptoms must have been in my head!! My temp does look high still tho oh i dont know so confused by everything??
> 
> :hug: to all xoxoxoxox

Hey Daisymomma, your temps do still look really good! I wonder if it's possible you O'd later than FF is saying (I'm looking at maybe CD18 although I know that doesn't match with CM though). But if that was the case, you might be pregnant but just not showing up on HPT yet? Maybe wait a few days and if AF doesn't show test again? I hope she stays away from you!


----------



## polaris

Loulou - Yay for the EWCM - definitely good news - get down to loads of :sex: and catch that egg!

Rubyloo - Not sure whether implantation can happen that late or not, but maybe you just O'd later than you thought this cycle? Your symptoms sound promising - I've had cramps on and off since about 11 or 12 dpo - I just put them down to AF on her way, but obviously not! Good luck, hope AF stays away for you too!!


----------



## hayley2

Thought i'd pop in and say "Hi" to you all!!!

I'm feeling a lot brighter now thankfully. Not 100% convinced now it was a chem, was so upset to see the witch, really wanted to be pg especially as we got engaged in Feb too. Went to the hospital today to see a fertility consultant (was referred in jan as i had trouble having boys) and she was lovely! She has given me a prescription for clomid to regulate my cycles and i've had blood tests today and have got to have CD21 test done to check progesterone levels and then a scan the following week, then i can start clomid on CD2 of next cycle. Having a lady doc was lovely!!!

Thank you ladies for all your support i've been thinking of you all the last 2 days, love you all loads girls Polaris, Butterfly, Lilaala, Lou, leelee :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi Hayley :hi:

It's really good to hear that you are feeling a bit better and that the trip to the lady doc went well.

Congratulations on your engagement!!!

Polaris


----------



## bumpty

congratulatons on your engagement!! :happydance:


----------



## lou1979

Awwwww Hayley im so pleased you are feeling more confident about the future!

& congrats on your engagement:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats bumpty and polaris on your :BFP:

hayley :hug: congrats on your engagement! 

I am cd 19 now, been working nights so body clock is totally thrown, but at least I haven't really had time to thins about POAS!!! Having lots of wierd twingy pelvic/abdominal pains, and waves of mild nausea but I think it might just be all in my head!


----------



## SadMummy

Congratulations on your engagement Hayley. Glad to hear you have perked up. Good luck with the Clomid. Have read lots of positive stories by women on Clomid.

:hug: to you.


----------



## Mrs_N

oh completely forgot my most embarrassing symptom! 
I am so bloated that while I was at work, the button on my trousers completely pinged off and flew across the room :rofl: :rofl:
here's really hoping it's due to an impending :bfp: otherwise I'm just :blush:


----------



## leelee

Congrats on the engagement Hayley! Have you got a photo of the ring?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry I've not been on much. Great to see you back Hayley and congrats on your engagement. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Also good to see you Polaris and all the positive advice you have given.... especially to Loulou and Rubyloo - it was exactly what I was thinking.

Mrs N - :rofl::rofl:....... thanks for sharing that with us!

:dust::hug: :dust:


----------



## Mamie

Well CD40 and I think the :witch: has finally got me! Light spotting since lunch time. Kind of a relief to know that my body is still functioning :happydance: Here's to the next month.... am armed with my new digital thermometer and have registered for FF so hopefully i'll be able to catch the egg this month :D

Congrats Hayley :D Polaris I hope you stick around for a while ... your advice is always so good :hugs:


----------



## loulou58

My eBay'd digital thermometer arrived this morning!!! Im excited haha. Oh lord.

Congratulations on your engagement Hayley, big hugs!!

And I did a lil BD'ing last night and this morning. According to FF I ovulate tomorrow but thats based on just period data and not temping.


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> My eBay'd digital thermometer arrived this morning!!! Im excited haha. Oh lord.
> 
> Congratulations on your engagement Hayley, big hugs!!
> 
> And I did a lil BD'ing last night and this morning. According to FF I ovulate tomorrow but thats based on just period data and not temping.

Good luck loulou :happydance::happydance:


----------



## loulou58

Ive got everything crossed except the bare essensials! haha.

So i record my temp first thing in the morning same time, when i wake up? im such a novice at this!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Ive got everything crossed except the bare essensials! haha.
> 
> So i record my temp first thing in the morning same time, when i wake up? im such a novice at this!

Hi Loulou,

I am a novice as well. As you can see by mine I have just started as well. Keep a notepad by your bed and take your temp as soon as you wake up. Don't get out of the bed, just take it straight away. It is best to do it the same time every morning.

I think I may have ovulated today or yesterday and just BD'd yesterday once so I am worried now that it wasn't enough :cry:


----------



## loulou58

Do you pay for your FF?? I just logged into mine now and i cant do anything until I pay, i never used to have to!? 

Ive got my thermometer by my bed!! It was only £2 off ebay and it seems pretty good!
According to my period data im ovulating tomorrow, I bd'd this morning but the football is on tonight and oh is out so none this evening so i think ive missed my slot too but never mind!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Do you pay for your FF?? I just logged into mine now and i cant do anything until I pay, i never used to have to!?
> 
> Ive got my thermometer by my bed!! It was only £2 off ebay and it seems pretty good!
> According to my period data im ovulating tomorrow, I bd'd this morning but the football is on tonight and oh is out so none this evening so i think ive missed my slot too but never mind!

No, I don't have to pay. I just input the data into my calendar and the chart popped up. Can you not do that? I couldn't view a chart til I inputted my first data.


----------



## loulou58

Hmm, it must be me then, i will have a little play with it now! thankyou!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hmm, it must be me then, i will have a little play with it now! thankyou!

That's okay. I was confused at the beginning as well and Hayley helped me. I have to say I have only been charting for a few days and I like it already. I feel more in control somehow and won't feel the need to test early as I will have the chart to look at and hopefully give me signs. OH says it's cos I am an obsessive control freak (he means it affectionately!!!)


----------



## hayley2

Thanks ladies!!! Still getting used to having a ring on. Its lovely, will try and load a pic up soon leelee :happydance:

loulou you take your temp the second you wake up, no talking, moving, or toilet trips before!! Get :sex:!!

Mamie hope you get your BFP this month - although its nice to finally see the witch once you've stopped BCP. Good luck

Mrs N :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Butterfly how are you hunni? Your right - we will take this journey together!! :hugs:

Polaris and Lou hope your both well and not suffering with ms yet?! Any more thoughts on having :baby::baby: Lou?!

As for me CD5 today - not going to temp this month i found it really mind consuming to do it every day, :baby: were the first thing i thought about as i stuffed a thermometer in my mouth. Will be doing opks from CD10 and have got my CD21 test, scan and follow up appt with hosp all in March, i hope that should cover everything, then next month i'm gonna get :baby::baby: with clomid PMA PMA PMA PMA!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

leelee it only takes one little swimmer!!!!! Hope you get your BFP this month. My OH thinks i get obsessed it, its sooooo hard not too especially when you don't have much control over it. Keep temping just incase you haven't O'd yet as you've only been temping a few days. Maybe try cheap opks as well as they give you advance warning rather than temping telling you after the event.

xx


----------



## loulou58

Ive took it pretty easy this month, me and oh have been like passing ships, either he's working late or I am! so if its not this month, I wont be that down on AF day because i said id BD loads and I havent really so that will be the reason mostly, the lack of it! Plus im only starting to monitor it all now and get properly into it, i hope the next few months will go ok!! 

Im only on cycle 2 so i wont get disheartened! Hayleys right though, only takes one brave little one to get all up in there!!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> leelee it only takes one little swimmer!!!!! Hope you get your BFP this month. My OH thinks i get obsessed it, its sooooo hard not too especially when you don't have much control over it. Keep temping just incase you haven't O'd yet as you've only been temping a few days. Maybe try cheap opks as well as they give you advance warning rather than temping telling you after the event.
> 
> xx

Great to see you back and so positive Hayley. I didn't realise that OPK's tell you that you are about to ovulate. Could you explain them to me in plain English! Will order them for next month then. Am away with work tonight but will BD for the rest of the week just in case. I used pre-seed last night. It was very good I thought!


----------



## leelee

It is cycle 2 for me this month as well. I am very relaxed about it this month and am only starting to be more pro-active about charting so will feel more prepared next month if it doesn't happen this month.


----------



## Mrs_N

i can't decide whether or not I think I'm pg this month! on the one hand, today I have been getting some very :witch: like cramps, and on the other I am getting some very definate and very strong waves of nausea! and of course the bloating :blush:

i also can't decide whether or not to start temping if I don't get :bfp: this time round. i do like being in control, and I am usually a very organised person - lists lists lists, facts facts facts :rofl: but then again I'm not sure I can take the added emotional rollercoaster of temping and opks.

am I decisive?? i can't decide :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> i can't decide whether or not I think I'm pg this month! on the one hand, today I have been getting some very :witch: like cramps, and on the other I am getting some very definate and very strong waves of nausea! and of course the bloating :blush:
> 
> i also can't decide whether or not to start temping if I don't get :bfp: this time round. i do like being in control, and I am usually a very organised person - lists lists lists, facts facts facts :rofl: but then again I'm not sure I can take the added emotional rollercoaster of temping and opks.
> 
> am I decisive?? i can't decide :rofl:

All the symptoms sound good Mrs N! 

The reason I am charting is because I am 32 so I don't feel like I want to waste a lot of time. If I was younger I don't think I would do it but I feel a bit more pushed for time.


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Ive got everything crossed except the bare essensials! haha.
> 
> So i record my temp first thing in the morning same time, when i wake up? im such a novice at this!
> 
> Hi Loulou,
> 
> I am a novice as well. As you can see by mine I have just started as well. Keep a notepad by your bed and take your temp as soon as you wake up. Don't get out of the bed, just take it straight away. It is best to do it the same time every morning.
> 
> I think I may have ovulated today or yesterday and just BD'd yesterday once so I am worried now that it wasn't enough :cry:Click to expand...

Hi Loulou yes try to take your temp at same time every morning - or within half an hour anyway.

Leelee - how long is your cycle normally?


----------



## hayley2

Well done on pre-seed, my oh would class me as insane if i suggested it for baby making might have to pretend its a new thing from durex!!!! lol

Now for the science lesson - Basically before you ovulate your progesterone and LH levels are very low. Your ovary then starts to produce LH to trigger your body to release an egg, when the LH surge is triggered the opks become pos and you will be ovulating within the next 12 - 48 hours, hence once you get a pos opk get BDing for the next 3 days to hopefully have the sperm waiting for the egg when its released. Now once the egg has been released your body stops producing LH and then produces progesterone, this is what increases your BBT its a heat hormone. The progesterone is needed to keep the egg viable for conception - once conception occurs then the egg produces hormones to keep your temp up past 14 dpo, if no conception then the progesterone level drops and so you start your AF and your BBT drops. Temping proves you've O'd but its too late to do anything about it as your egg can only be fertilized for 12 hours, but opks give you a fab chance of catching it before you O.

Hope that all makes sense hun xxx


----------



## Jeannette

Haley, Congratulations on your engagement, that is really wonderful news!! :hugs:

Mrs N you are too funny!! Personally, having something to do with my complete control freak tendancies keeps me sane. Granted, it is more to obsess over....but I too am indecisive and at least I have concrete things to obsess over rather than the flimsy fabrications of my over-active mind. Okay, I'm not making any sense. 

I have been keeping my distance from bnb the last few days because I think I am going to LOSE MY MIND soon!! (prob too late actually)..... on cd 36 and still :bfn: as of yesterday...should have gotten :witch: at lease 5 days ago if not 7.......have felt like she was coming a million times but NO!!!!!! She is such a tease! :hissy:


----------



## hayley2

Mrs_N said:


> i can't decide whether or not I think I'm pg this month! on the one hand, today I have been getting some very :witch: like cramps, and on the other I am getting some very definate and very strong waves of nausea! and of course the bloating :blush:
> 
> i also can't decide whether or not to start temping if I don't get :bfp: this time round. i do like being in control, and I am usually a very organised person - lists lists lists, facts facts facts :rofl: but then again I'm not sure I can take the added emotional rollercoaster of temping and opks.
> 
> am I decisive?? i can't decide :rofl:

I temped last month and have decided not to this month as i found it hard going, it was fun for a mont for me but not every day, day in day out. Opks are easier as you can do them as and when during the day between 12pm - 8pm and once you get a surge you stop doing them.

Failing that do the old fashioned way and just have loads of sex!!! :rofl:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Ive got everything crossed except the bare essensials! haha.
> 
> So i record my temp first thing in the morning same time, when i wake up? im such a novice at this!
> 
> Hi Loulou,
> 
> I am a novice as well. As you can see by mine I have just started as well. Keep a notepad by your bed and take your temp as soon as you wake up. Don't get out of the bed, just take it straight away. It is best to do it the same time every morning.
> 
> I think I may have ovulated today or yesterday and just BD'd yesterday once so I am worried now that it wasn't enough :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Loulou yes try to take your temp at same time every morning - or within half an hour anyway.
> 
> Leelee - how long is your cycle normally?Click to expand...

I have a 28 day cycle normally. It doesn't tend to vary too much.


----------



## hayley2

Jeannette said:


> Haley, Congratulations on your engagement, that is really wonderful news!! :hugs:
> 
> Mrs N you are too funny!! Personally, having something to do with my complete control freak tendancies keeps me sane. Granted, it is more to obsess over....but I too am indecisive and at least I have concrete things to obsess over rather than the flimsy fabrications of my over-active mind. Okay, I'm not making any sense.
> 
> I have been keeping my distance from bnb the last few days because I think I am going to LOSE MY MIND soon!! (prob too late actually)..... on cd 36 and still :bfn: as of yesterday...should have gotten :witch: at lease 5 days ago if not 7.......have felt like she was coming a million times but NO!!!!!! She is such a tease! :hissy:

Poor you jeannette - i'm feeling for you. Bloody :witch: just show up or bugger off!!!! Hope you find out one way or the other soon xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Well done on pre-seed, my oh would class me as insane if i suggested it for baby making might have to pretend its a new thing from durex!!!! lol
> 
> Now for the science lesson - Basically before you ovulate your progesterone and LH levels are very low. Your ovary then starts to produce LH to trigger your body to release an egg, when the LH surge is triggered the opks become pos and you will be ovulating within the next 12 - 48 hours, hence once you get a pos opk get BDing for the next 3 days to hopefully have the sperm waiting for the egg when its released. Now once the egg has been released your body stops producing LH and then produces progesterone, this is what increases your BBT its a heat hormone. The progesterone is needed to keep the egg viable for conception - once conception occurs then the egg produces hormones to keep your temp up past 14 dpo, if no conception then the progesterone level drops and so you start your AF and your BBT drops. Temping proves you've O'd but its too late to do anything about it as your egg can only be fertilized for 12 hours, but opks give you a fab chance of catching it before you O.
> 
> Hope that all makes sense hun xxx



Yeah, it defo makes sense. I will get them for next month. My OH likes lube anyway and I need to it to feel comfortable so it is just another lube to us. He knows the function of it but he is okay about it. To be honest, he is just happy to BD whenever he can!


----------



## Mrs_N

Jeannette said:


> Mrs N you are too funny!! Personally, having something to do with my complete control freak tendancies keeps me sane. Granted, it is more to obsess over....but I too am indecisive and at least I have concrete things to obsess over rather than the flimsy fabrications of my over-active mind. Okay, I'm not making any sense.

Nope, that makes perfect sense to me! :thumbup:


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Haley, Congratulations on your engagement, that is really wonderful news!! :hugs:
> 
> Mrs N you are too funny!! Personally, having something to do with my complete control freak tendancies keeps me sane. Granted, it is more to obsess over....but I too am indecisive and at least I have concrete things to obsess over rather than the flimsy fabrications of my over-active mind. Okay, I'm not making any sense.
> 
> I have been keeping my distance from bnb the last few days because I think I am going to LOSE MY MIND soon!! (prob too late actually)..... on cd 36 and still :bfn: as of yesterday...should have gotten :witch: at lease 5 days ago if not 7.......have felt like she was coming a million times but NO!!!!!! She is such a tease! :hissy:

Sorry to hear that Jeannette, it would drive me bonkers as well.


----------



## Jeannette

Thanks Haley....and your worders were so perfect!! I want to put them on a t-shirt or something -- show up or bugger off!! Can apply to men too :)


----------



## hayley2

leelee said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Ive got everything crossed except the bare essensials! haha.
> 
> So i record my temp first thing in the morning same time, when i wake up? im such a novice at this!
> 
> Hi Loulou,
> 
> I am a novice as well. As you can see by mine I have just started as well. Keep a notepad by your bed and take your temp as soon as you wake up. Don't get out of the bed, just take it straight away. It is best to do it the same time every morning.
> 
> I think I may have ovulated today or yesterday and just BD'd yesterday once so I am worried now that it wasn't enough :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Loulou yes try to take your temp at same time every morning - or within half an hour anyway.
> 
> Leelee - how long is your cycle normally?Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 28 day cycle normally. It doesn't tend to vary too much.Click to expand...

Hun you've still got time if you have a 28day cycle then you should be Oing any time from now up to CD14. If you've been Bding then you have loads of little swimmers ready and waiting.....


----------



## - Butterfly -

I chart my temperature every morning - it's ok - I stressed about it last month but not bothering too much this month. I'm not going to bother with OPK as I didn't get a positive last month despite FF pinpointing ovulation.

Mrs N - if you like to be in control - temp temp temp!!
Loulou - it'll be fine - you seem relaxed about it so therefore it will happen - keep up the PMA
Leelee - keep up the :sex:. Thanks for comment on pre-seed - we will be using that for first time tomorrow when DH gets home!
Hayley - fantastic to have you back with us :hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Jeannette said:


> Thanks Haley....and your worders were so perfect!! I want to put them on a t-shirt or something -- show up or bugger off!! Can apply to men too :)

I might just do that....... could be a lucrative business on ebay "SHOW UP OR BUGGER OFF!!!"


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> I chart my temperature every morning - it's ok - I stressed about it last month but not bothering too much this month. I'm not going to bother with OPK as I didn't get a positive last month despite FF pinpointing ovulation.
> 
> Mrs N - if you like to be in control - temp temp temp!!
> Loulou - it'll be fine - you seem relaxed about it so therefore it will happen - keep up the PMA
> Leelee - keep up the :sex:. Thanks for comment on pre-seed - we will be using that for first time tomorrow when DH gets home!
> Hayley - fantastic to have you back with us :hugs:

Hayley,

Yes will continue to :sex: so there are lots of little swimmers!

Butterfly, yes the pre-seed just felt very natural to me and not stressful at all. It enhanced rather than inhibited I thought!


----------



## Jeannette

Well if you do I will be sure to buy one!! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Well done on pre-seed, my oh would class me as insane if i suggested it for baby making might have to pretend its a new thing from durex!!!! lol
> 
> Now for the science lesson - Basically before you ovulate your progesterone and LH levels are very low. Your ovary then starts to produce LH to trigger your body to release an egg, when the LH surge is triggered the opks become pos and you will be ovulating within the next 12 - 48 hours, hence once you get a pos opk get BDing for the next 3 days to hopefully have the sperm waiting for the egg when its released. Now once the egg has been released your body stops producing LH and then produces progesterone, this is what increases your BBT its a heat hormone. The progesterone is needed to keep the egg viable for conception - once conception occurs then the egg produces hormones to keep your temp up past 14 dpo, if no conception then the progesterone level drops and so you start your AF and your BBT drops. Temping proves you've O'd but its too late to do anything about it as your egg can only be fertilized for 12 hours, but opks give you a fab chance of catching it before you O.
> 
> Hope that all makes sense hun xxx

:wohoo: what a great explanation!


----------



## leelee

yes, Hayley is great at interpreting things and puttin them into plain English!

Thanks Hayley!


----------



## Jeannette

I've gotten desperate ladies.....I've taken to random percentages!

https://fertilitytesting.co.uk/online-preg-test.html


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jeannette said:


> I've gotten desperate ladies.....I've taken to random percentages!
> 
> https://fertilitytesting.co.uk/online-preg-test.html

 
oh bless ya. :hug:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hey ladies 
not been on for a coulpe of days as my brain feels totally frazzled lol!!

Hayley lovely to see you back and congrats on your wonderful engagment news and where can i get one of your t-shirts lol!! the :witch: is due tomorrow and im feeling those words lol!!

how is everybody doing?? 

We have decided to try pre seed next cycle if we dont get a miracle this month but where do i get it guys??

love and :hug: to all xoxoxo


----------



## lou1979

Morning ladies, hope you are all well, ive not been feeling 100% keep getting niggly pains on my left side (good side) it may well be the corpus luteum cyst but i keep thinking the worst :(

However i did a CB digi this morning and its now 3+ which is a good sign as i never got that far last time yay:D

Hope you are all ok and speak soon

:dust: to all xxxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

DAISYMOMMA said:


> hey ladies
> not been on for a coulpe of days as my brain feels totally frazzled lol!!
> 
> Hayley lovely to see you back and congrats on your wonderful engagment news and where can i get one of your t-shirts lol!! the :witch: is due tomorrow and im feeling those words lol!!
> 
> how is everybody doing??
> 
> We have decided to try pre seed next cycle if we dont get a miracle this month but where do i get it guys??
> 
> love and :hug: to all xoxoxo

Hi Daisymomma

Hope the :witch: stays away......... but if she doesn't then I bought my pre seed from Ebay .......... Baby Days Fertility Shop.

Let us know how you're getting on. :hug:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

thanks butterfly i will go and have a look on there now!! it kinda exciting!! 

ill let you know if there are any changes still holding a little bit of hope xoxox


----------



## - Butterfly -

lou1979 said:


> Morning ladies, hope you are all well, ive not been feeling 100% keep getting niggly pains on my left side (good side) it may well be the corpus luteum cyst but i keep thinking the worst :(
> 
> However i did a CB digi this morning and its now 3+ which is a good sign as i never got that far last time yay:D
> 
> Hope you are all ok and speak soon
> 
> :dust: to all xxxx

#

Hi Lou

I know it's a really worrying time but for the sake of your little bean you need to keep up the PMA. It's a realy good sign that the digi is 3+ :happydance::happydance:. I know it's easier said than done but please try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy. :hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

DAISYMOMMA said:


> thanks butterfly i will go and have a look on there now!! it kinda exciting!!
> 
> ill let you know if there are any changes still holding a little bit of hope xoxox

yeah definately PMA PMA PMA!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lou1979

Thanks Huni, i'll be more relaxed once i have my scan im sure! (FINGERS CROSSED)

9 days to go lol xx


----------



## hayley2

Lou i understand how you must feel - but if you look at all the signs so far then everything looks great!!

1 - Digi now saying 3+
2 - No bleeding
3 - Niggly pains on good side
4 - Its just meant to be!!!

Not long till you see the heartbeat

xxxxxx


----------



## hayley2

Daisymomma i'm rooting for you!!!!! 

You guys are slowly bringing me round to the pre seed idea - must think of excuse for OH!!

Jeanette how are you today??


----------



## lou1979

Oh Hayley huni thankyou, i know im probably being over paranoid but until i see baby in its rightful place then im gonna be a wreck lol

How are you feeling?


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Thanks hayley!!

Really trying to stay possitive its just really hard.

Lou i love the new piccy. i will keep everything crossed for you not long till your scan but i understand your concerns! i sure everything will be just fine huni xox

love to all :hug:


----------



## hayley2

i understand and i'm sure i'd be the same, i had a m/c at 9 weeks after trying for well over a year before i fell for my son. i lost the baby on the 16th nov and was pregnant again within 4 weeks, i was so nevous and had an early scan at 6 weeks and everything was fine and he is now 3 1/2. my doc on monday said after losing a baby early on the next egg you produce seems to always be a strong one for some reason.

i'm doing ok thanks hun. CD6 today so will be starting opks on sun to try and catch an egg, got scan 26th mar and hosp appt 30th mar to start clomid, soooo excited as i had that when i fell for my eldest son on month 1 of using it!!!


----------



## Jeannette

Good Morning! Haley, that is wonderful that Clomid worked so quickly for you last time -- surely it will again!! 

Lou, I couldn't agree more with what everyone has been saying...I am a bit of a worrier with the "what ifs" so I can only imagine how you must be feeling...but I just really believe everything is going to work out for you ...and your 3+ is a great sign!! :hugs:

Daisy...keep up the PMA!! I really do believe in that!!

And I am going to have to remind myself of that over and over and over I think the next few days. And I really need all your opinions. Not only is my body evil....CD 37 and another :bfn: this am....not just a single line - only had a digi and it said *- NO*!

Here is my other confusion....this is my first month charting well (it's my third altogether, but the first two it was far from every day). Anyhoo....FF is saying it can't pinpoint ovulation to a specific day....but suggests I may have ovulated between like 16 &32! (nice range) So basically I have four questions: first, can you please look at my chart and tell me what you think? Second, why would I not ovulate....or why would I ovulate so late? (I average 31 day cycles) Third, if I don't/didn't ovulate what will bring af on? I forget my fourth right now :doh:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/248d7b

Thank you in advance for any input.....I'm so confused!!


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou DAISYMOMMA ... was a nice sight to see that come up esp as yest it was still 2-3

Thanks Jeanette huni means lot...

PMA ;)


----------



## Jeannette

While you all may totally think I'm crazy after this post, I thought it might give you a laugh so I'll take my chances. Does anyone watch (or did watch I should say) the series Alias? If you didn't, Jennifer Gardner was this spy chic and in one of the later seasons there was this story line where she woke up with a strange scar and come to find out someone harvested some of her eggs. Well last night I had this rediculously realistic dream where I had two small scars....one at the top of each leg...because someone did laprascopic surgery on me to tie my ovaries so I couldn't have any more children -- I WAS SO UPSET!! I woke up in the middle of the night and had to convince myself it was just a dream and this didn't really happen....and then again this morning I was making sure I really didn't have any scars!! :rofl:


----------



## lou1979

OMG jeanette hahahahahahaha!!!!:rofl:

you banana:rofl:


----------



## hayley2

Jeannette said:


> Good Morning! Haley, that is wonderful that Clomid worked so quickly for you last time -- surely it will again!!
> 
> Lou, I couldn't agree more with what everyone has been saying...I am a bit of a worrier with the "what ifs" so I can only imagine how you must be feeling...but I just really believe everything is going to work out for you ...and your 3+ is a great sign!! :hugs:
> 
> Daisy...keep up the PMA!! I really do believe in that!!
> 
> And I am going to have to remind myself of that over and over and over I think the next few days. And I really need all your opinions. Not only is my body evil....CD 37 and another :bfn: this am....not just a single line - only had a digi and it said *- NO*!
> 
> Here is my other confusion....this is my first month charting well (it's my third altogether, but the first two it was far from every day). Anyhoo....FF is saying it can't pinpoint ovulation to a specific day....but suggests I may have ovulated between like 16 &32! (nice range) So basically I have four questions: first, can you please look at my chart and tell me what you think? Second, why would I not ovulate....or why would I ovulate so late? (I average 31 day cycles) Third, if I don't/didn't ovulate what will bring af on? I forget my fourth right now :doh:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/248d7b
> 
> Thank you in advance for any input.....I'm so confused!!

Right Jeanette this is what i think could have happened, you normally have 31 day cycles and your now past that. Looking at your chart you could have had a cycle were you didn't O as its so up and down. Its very normal to have that happen every so often but obviously disapointing as its a missed month. if that is whats happened you will eventually have a AF but it can take a little while. Hoping i'm wrong hunni


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Jeannette wish i could help huni but im new to charting too i find it really confusing!! (mind you it doesnt take much to confuse me lol!!)

my dates got all mixed up this month becos of ff so im guessing i ovulated on the 20th now originally thought it was the 13th. Puting me at 13dpo now so the :witch: is due anyday now....

so jeanette try and stay possitive maybe together we could hold out another coulpe of days before testing again?

PMA all the way huni xoxoxo

:hug: and lots of :dust:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

jeannette i think that would freak me out too lol!!!!!

heres to sweet dreams tonight lol !!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Okay so it's my turn to ask questions now!!

My temperature dipped this morning...... I believe this can happen sometimes prior to ovulation. So my addiction to POAS took hold and did an OPK but it was negative - not even a faint line. aaagggghhhh

I never got a positive with the OPK last month either - only ever faint lines......... but they are the cheapie ones.

Any advice?


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Daisymomma i'm rooting for you!!!!!
> 
> You guys are slowly bringing me round to the pre seed idea - must think of excuse for OH!!
> 
> Jeanette how are you today??

When I told DH about it he said - we didn't need anything last month..... I said yeah I know but this will enhance pleasure for us both and helps the swimmers along too! So he's well up for it!

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

weres your chart sweetie?


----------



## hayley2

maybe as you have a short cycle you have a short LH surge as well? how many times a day do you test and what sort of time?


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> maybe as you have a short cycle you have a short LH surge as well? how many times a day do you test and what sort of time?

 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/230ddc

Yes the short surge is may well a possibility - well I hope so and that way then I'm missing it with the OPK as I only test once a day in the morning - I'm a bit fed up with POAS now so I might just go with what my body and FF are telling me.

I've added my chart anyways. DH home tonight - he's not gonna know what's hit him when he walks in the door :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hayley2

you have a def temp drop this morning so could be O time! you need to test in the late afternoon, early evening to get a good pos on an opk, unlike HCG when detecting a pregnancy. LH doesn't enter your urine until much later in the day. If you really wanted to try and catch the surge its best to test 2-3 times a day 2pm, 6pm and 10pm. I did 2 tests on the day i O'd last month and the 1pm one was neg but the 6pm was pos. I test twice a day from CD10 until i get mine, listen to your body its the best indicator of Oing.

Watch out DH!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> you have a def temp drop this morning so could be O time! you need to test in the late afternoon, early evening to get a good pos on an opk, unlike HCG when detecting a pregnancy. LH doesn't enter your urine until much later in the day. If you really wanted to try and catch the surge its best to test 2-3 times a day 2pm, 6pm and 10pm. I did 2 tests on the day i O'd last month and the 1pm one was neg but the 6pm was pos. I test twice a day from CD10 until i get mine, listen to your body its the best indicator of Oing.
> 
> Watch out DH!!!!

You're brilliant at this Hayley! I remember now reading somewhere not to do the OPK first thing - :dohh: oh well I have two left so maybe I'll do one a bit later before DH get's home and save the other until tomorrow. He's arranged to come home tonight and tomorrow night!! He's a good boy! :happydance::happydance:

I remember doing the OPK loads last month though at different times of the day and got really annoyed with it!

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

Lucky you getting him to come home early!!!

Maybe you just never get strong positives - do you keep them and compare? i'm terribe i keep every single one and line them up to see if they have gotten darker! some people will never get a dark pos but would see a slight change on O day if compared to other opks from previous days.

Hoping this is your month!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Lucky you getting him to come home early!!!
> 
> Maybe you just never get strong positives - do you keep them and compare? i'm terribe i keep every single one and line them up to see if they have gotten darker! some people will never get a dark pos but would see a slight change on O day if compared to other opks from previous days.
> 
> Hoping this is your month!!!

hee hee no I don't keep them! It was the first month of using them..... I only had 3 left over - 1 I used this morning. I'll just have to do lots of :sex: over the next few days! Makes it difficult to check CM though oh TMI!!! :rofl:


----------



## hayley2

- Butterfly - said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Lucky you getting him to come home early!!!
> 
> Maybe you just never get strong positives - do you keep them and compare? i'm terribe i keep every single one and line them up to see if they have gotten darker! some people will never get a dark pos but would see a slight change on O day if compared to other opks from previous days.
> 
> Hoping this is your month!!!
> 
> hee hee no I don't keep them! It was the first month of using them..... I only had 3 left over - 1 I used this morning. I'll just have to do lots of :sex: over the next few days! Makes it difficult to check CM though oh TMI!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i know!!!! how the hell do you tell the difference???!! i've heard that :spermy: sink in water. can you imagine doing an experiment?! 

Me - "if you wouldn't mind Stuart just doing it in this little pot of water for my science experiment, to see if it sinks or swims?"
Stuart - "999 - my girlfriend has lost the plot - call an ambulance for the nut house!"


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Lucky you getting him to come home early!!!
> 
> Maybe you just never get strong positives - do you keep them and compare? i'm terribe i keep every single one and line them up to see if they have gotten darker! some people will never get a dark pos but would see a slight change on O day if compared to other opks from previous days.
> 
> Hoping this is your month!!!
> 
> hee hee no I don't keep them! It was the first month of using them..... I only had 3 left over - 1 I used this morning. I'll just have to do lots of :sex: over the next few days! Makes it difficult to check CM though oh TMI!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i know!!!! how the hell do you tell the difference???!! i've heard that :spermy: sink in water. can you imagine doing an experiment?!
> 
> Me - "if you wouldn't mind Stuart just doing it in this little pot of water for my science experiment, to see if it sinks or swims?"
> Stuart - "999 - my girlfriend has lost the plot - call an ambulance for the nut house!"Click to expand...

 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh my Hayley what are you like!!!

I have visions of a bathtime experiment! Shame our bath's not a bit bigger!! I just rang DH and told him not to be late home!! He said why?!! :dohh: honestly sometimes you have to spell it out to them don't ya!


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,
I hope you are all keeping well. My mood is a bit up and down - yesterday I felt completely panicky and terrified about everything, today I feel great again. Nothings changed so what's that about?

Lou - As I said elsewhere, I'm loving your digi picture. It has to be a very good sign. It's great that you have an early scan to put your mind at rest, I'm sure everything will be fine though. Didn't I read somewhere that hormone levels generally stay low if its an EP? And yours are obviously rising!

Hayley - :rofl::rofl: at the bathroom experiment! Can just imagine OH's reaction to that one!

Daisymomma - your chart is still looking good! I hope your temperature stays up and the witch stays away. I think you're right and you O'd later than FF is saying.

Jeannette - I've had a look at your chart and I think the reason why FF is confused is that CM doesn't match with temperature data. Like Hayley says it could be an anovulatory cycle which does happen from time to time apparently for no particular reason. On the other hand, I think there has been a temperature rise later in your cycle - from CD 29 or 30 your temperatures are definitely higher after that compared to earlier in the month. So possibly you did O but it was delayed for some reason. Sometimes your body will gear up to O (producing EWCM etc) but then doesn't for some reason and in that case O might be delayed. I think it might be just a matter of waiting to see if AF arrives (or you get a BFP). Maybe try and wait another 4 or 5 days and then test again if your temperatures are still high and AF hasn't come?

Butterfly - looks like you could be about to O so get BDing to be on the safe side. Having said that I had a big temperature drop on my chart last month and didn't O until a few days afterwards. So don't be too disappointed if it's not today.

Talk to you all soon, I love stalking your charts - hoping to see some more BFPs soon!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Polaris

Hope you're feeling ok. Mood swings are part of pregnancy. It's a very emotional time. But we're all here for you when you feel you need to sound off :hugs:


Well DH came home and we got straight to :sex: :rofl: was great cos I'd been looking forward to it all day!! :rofl: used pre-seed - wow will definately be using that again! 

How is everyone else tonight? 

Sorry if I have been TMI!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Polaris
> 
> Hope you're feeling ok. Mood swings are part of pregnancy. It's a very emotional time. But we're all here for you when you feel you need to sound off :hugs:
> 
> 
> Well DH came home and we got straight to :sex: :rofl: was great cos I'd been looking forward to it all day!! :rofl: used pre-seed - wow will definately be using that again!
> 
> How is everyone else tonight?
> 
> Sorry if I have been TMI!

Hi all,

How is everyone this evening?

It's good stuff isn't it Butterfly? I need to use something anyway but it feels nice!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Leelee

How are you? Yeah it is good. I don't usually need anything around time of O (sometimes post O we use KY but I never knew that it was harmful to the :spermy:). Will definately use it again. :happydance:


----------



## polaris

Thanks Butterfly - Glad to hear that the :sex: is going well and you are having a good time while you are at it!!

I've heard really good stories about preseed so fingers crossed we have some more success stories this month.


----------



## lou1979

Thats what i like to hear plenty of..

:sex:

Thats th ebest advice i can give as it worked for me :sex: :sex: and more :sex:


----------



## loulou58

Im now 1dpo, my sig is a day out i must fix that, but im in the 2ww now!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Hey ladies 
Still no :witch: and temps still high so we have everything crossed here!!

Found out today that i have to have a mole removed on my stomach next week if i am praggy is this dangerous?? its low on my tummy and i will have to have a local to numb the area? little worried!! any ideas??

love and :hug:


----------



## Mrs_N

daisymomma the shouldn't be any risk with a local anaesthetic, just make sure they know there's a chance you are pg.

well i have been incredibly nauseous today, woke up feeling very sick and it has been on and off all day. not sure if it's a good thing!


----------



## polaris

DAISYMOMMA said:


> Hey ladies
> Still no :witch: and temps still high so we have everything crossed here!!
> 
> Found out today that i have to have a mole removed on my stomach next week if i am praggy is this dangerous?? its low on my tummy and i will have to have a local to numb the area? little worried!! any ideas??
> 
> love and :hug:

Daisymomma, your chart is looking fab! Are you testing again tomorrow morning? I don't think a local anaesthetic would be dangerous because they are very specific in the nerves that they act on. Just tell them that you might be pregnant (hopefully you'll know for definite by then!!). I'm really hoping you'll be joining me in First Tri!

Mrs N. - I think nausea is a good sign. Fingers crossed!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Thanks mrs N and polaris ill stop worrying a bit then.

I tested this morning with a internet cheapy and got another :bfn: but i think i will test again in the morning with a FR so ill have to keep you posted? im so excited yet really nervous too?? my chart does look good but still have my doubts!!

love to all xoxoxo


----------



## polaris

DAISYMOMMA said:


> Thanks mrs N and polaris ill stop worrying a bit then.
> 
> I tested this morning with a internet cheapy and got another :bfn: but i think i will test again in the morning with a FR so ill have to keep you posted? im so excited yet really nervous too?? my chart does look good but still have my doubts!!
> 
> love to all xoxoxo

Ooh can't wait to find out your result!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck! :dust:


----------



## - Butterfly -

DAISYMOMMA said:


> Thanks mrs N and polaris ill stop worrying a bit then.
> 
> I tested this morning with a internet cheapy and got another :bfn: but i think i will test again in the morning with a FR so ill have to keep you posted? im so excited yet really nervous too?? my chart does look good but still have my doubts!!
> 
> love to all xoxoxo

HI hun

Not sure if I've asked you before but how long is your cycle normally? You're chart is looking REALLY good.

:happydance:


----------



## Jeannette

Polaris, thank you for looking at my chart and telling me your thoughts I really appreciate it....your and Haley's experience is wonderful!!

So it's cd 39 for me and still no :witch:.....ugh! :hissy:

How is everyone else this morning?? Anyone care to brighten my day with your :bfp:????

:dust:


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Polaris, thank you for looking at my chart and telling me your thoughts I really appreciate it....your and Haley's experience is wonderful!!
> 
> So it's cd 39 for me and still no :witch:.....ugh! :hissy:
> 
> How is everyone else this morning?? Anyone care to brighten my day with your :bfp:????
> 
> :dust:

Hi Jeanette,

Sorry can't brighten your day with any announcements. I think I am 3 or 4DPO and not symptom spotting at all. Have decided whatever will be will be this month. I don't think I did the deed enough times this month so am not hopeful. I will be using the opk's next month as well as the charting so will have more of an idea then. Have you done a test?

Quick charting question to anyone in the know: does FF automatically add in the coverline to your chart?


----------



## polaris

Hi Leelee,
I was sure that I hadn't DTD enough last month, just goes to show it only takes one determined little sperm!! 

FF does generally add in the coverline automatically, I had a peek at your chart and it does look like you O'd, maybe on CD10? I think the reason FF hasn't marked it yet is because your temperatures are a bit up and down and because you started charting half way through the cycle there are only a few pre-O temperatures to compare it with. If your temperatures stay up over the next few days FF will probably mark a suggested date for O.

Polaris


----------



## maip09

Hi all, i'm in my first 'real' tww too. I came off the pill in november also and haven't really been charting or timing bd very well up until this month. This month I started with bbt and cm charting. Timing still wasn't great though!!! My cycles have been ranging from 27 days to 33 days which is annoying. This month we BDed on cd 16 and ov was on CD 19 (tried to bd on cd, 17 and 18 but usual things like being tired, stressed from work etc got in the way of that..) Anyway, i'm now 3 dpo and can't think of anything else!! Also, colleagues and friends around me are falling preg left right and centre and I can't help but feel a bit jealous... Last month I really managed to convince myself i was pregnant! I had so many 'symptoms' and was sooooo disappointed when af arrived.. :hissy: I just hope I have chance this month and that bd wasn't too early.. what do you think?

Good luck everyone!

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

Hi all!!!

Whens someone gonna get a :bfp:???!!!

Welcome maip09, you def have a chance this month as sperm can live for upto 5 days!!! Fxd for you hun - keep us posted xxx

leelee well done on not symptom spotting!! I think its best not to obsess or you'll be imagining all sorts by sunday. Really hope you get your :bfp: this time! FF automatically adds a coverline once you have had 3temperatures in a row higher than the previous 6, so hopefully if your temp stays up it should add it soon xxx

Oh Jeanette i'm really feeling for you now - Cd39 is such a long cycle. But i'm totally with you on that one with my loooonnnnggg cycles. Hope you get a :bfp: rather than the dreaded :witch: but if your not then i hope she hurrys up and gets it over with so you can crack on with next month xxx

Daisymomma can i just say your chart looks fab - temps way up there!! It is not uncommon for ladies to take quite some time for HCG to become present for a test to be pos. i'm so hoping you are hunni!! Let us know what happens in the morning with your FR - good luck, will be thinking of youxxx p.s you should be fine with a local but def let them know theres a chance you could be preggers if you don't know for sure by then xx

Butterfly you avatar says your feeling sad so just wanted to send you :hugs: and let you know i'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hey ladies

Tested this morning with a internet cheapy again and got another :bfn: :cry:

butterfly my cycle is 34 days on average only last month it was 42 days due to massive stress at work but that was a one off (i hope)


----------



## polaris

Daisymomma, your chart is looking great! I feel really hopeful for you this month. Good luck tomorrow - make sure you log in straight away and let us know your result!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

DAISYMOMMA said:


> hey ladies
> 
> Tested this morning with a internet cheapy again and got another :bfn: :cry:
> 
> butterfly my cycle is 34 days on average only last month it was 42 days due to massive stress at work but that was a one off (i hope)

Your chart is still looking really good........... hoping that it's not a long one again for you and that you get your :bfp:. 

:hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Butterfly you avatar says your feeling sad so just wanted to send you :hugs: and let you know i'm thinking of you xxx[/quote]


Thanks Hayley

I am feeling sad as yet another baby has become an angel from the same genetic condition that Mollie had. Lilly was only 6 months old..... so sad. :cry:

Thanks for thinking of me. :hugs:

Hoping you are all well and doing lots of :sex: - that sounds a bit perverted doesn't it! :rofl:


----------



## Jeannette

Good Morning Ladies!! We have fallen into quite the quiet slump!

So this morning....who knows why....ff suddenly decided I was 11 dpo!! Is that normal for it to take almost two weeks to say OOOPS....guess we missed that! :dohh:

Anyway, the sad part is that if it is right there is NO way I will see a :bfp: this month....the up side is that an 11dpo SHOULD put me really close to the :witch: who I'd actually be _relatively_ happy to see this month!

So that's my saga.....what's going on with you all? :dust:


----------



## loulou58

Ive just started the 2ww again, im now 3dpo, i've come full circle and back here again for cycle 2. Nothin to report as yet, had a minor bit of cramping last night for an hour or so, and my boobs are tingling a bit but i think its more in my head than anything. I promised myself that this one im just going to chill over the symptom spotting, if AF turns up she does, if she doesnt, then i willl get intrigued!!


----------



## polaris

Hey Jeannette,
normally it doesn't take that long for FF to mark O but it depends how clear your fertility signs are. The good news is that at least FF is saying that you did O which as you say means that you should be reaching the end of LP soon. FF has given you dotted crosshairs which means that they are not sure of the exact date you O'd so don't give up all hope just yet.
Hope you get some answers soon and see an end to this long cycle one way or the other.


----------



## Jeannette

Thank you Polaris....you're so supportive! :hugs: How are you feeling??


----------



## polaris

I'm feeling grand today. Symptoms are still not too bad but I'm finding that I have to take things a bit easier than normal and I need to eat all the time. Hmmm could be just using pregnancy as an excuse though :rofl::rofl:.


----------



## lou1979

Hi ya ladies!

Glad to see your keeping up the PMA!! & Lot's of :sex:

Love you all xx


----------



## hayley2

Hi Ladies

Sorry to hear about Lilly Butterfly - what an awful disease to take away children so young. Thinking of you :hugs:

Jeanette least you have a positive step forward in now getting FF to give you a dpo. Hopefully you'll know soon as to what has happened - hopefully giving us another BFP!!

Daisymomma hope your doing ok hun with all these bloody BFNs :hugs:

loulou fxd for you. PMA :bfp:

I'm at 9dpo today and will be starting to do my opks tomorrow but don't expect to see much untill Cd25ish

:hug: to you all!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good morning everyone.

Jeannette I've been studying your chart........ I'm not sure FF has got it right - looking at your temps I think you O'd earlier but because you have recorded CM as C and CP as High and firm (rather than high and soft at O) then it's not giving you a clear indication. I think if you had left out your CM and CP altogether it would bring O earlier for you....................... it's all very confusing isn't it...... sorry if I've made it worse - I'm a novice still too. :dohh:

Daisymomma - how are you doing? :hugs:

Loulou - chilling over the symptom spotting sounds a good idea.......... last month I'd almost convinced myself with cramping and needing the loo that I was pregnant and of course I wasn't! But the tingling boobs for you sounds very promising. :happydance:

Polaris - it's great you're still here with us and fab that you're feeling so grand.. hope we all join you soon - don't want to break up our little group! :baby:

Hayley - I hope your OPK give you a nice surprise and a beautiful dark line sooner rather than later! :bfp:

I've nothing to report really..... not sure when O is, OPK's don't work for me, had EWCM for about 4 days now although it could be :spermy: for all I know! TMI

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## loulou58

Ive been temping for the last 5 days now if anyone wants to look at my chart, its just in my signature...FF thinks I O'vd on Wednesday. What does anyone think on it?


----------



## hayley2

loulou you look like you've had a temp rise since wed and also recorded EWCM so you could most def be post O now and in the TWW!!!


----------



## loulou58

Im hopeful!! Im hoping ive done everything write, ive been temping by my alarm clock the last few days, im getting into it! If its not this month, at least i have started with the tools i need to help me! Im doin good i think!!

PMA


----------



## Jeannette

Hi Ladies...well, I have had my temp go down two days in a row, maybe I really am 12dpo and headed for witch. Butterfly, I took all my cp info out to see if that changed anything and it didn't. :( The really funny thing is when ff gave me the dotted lines was when I put in ew cm yesterday...if I take that out it takes away my dotted lines and possible O date....why would one day of cm that is ew after O and 11 dpo give ff such an affect?? I'm so confused!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jeannette said:


> Hi Ladies...well, I have had my temp go down two days in a row, maybe I really am 12dpo and headed for witch. Butterfly, I took all my cp info out to see if that changed anything and it didn't. :( The really funny thing is when ff gave me the dotted lines was when I put in ew cm yesterday...if I take that out it takes away my dotted lines and possible O date....why would one day of cm that is ew after O and 11 dpo give ff such an affect?? I'm so confused!!

:dohh: oh hun I'm so sorry - I sometimes wonder whether FF is a help or a hinder..... and I've not helped you. How long have you been charting your temperature for? I've read that it takes 3 months for FF to establish when ovulation is for you. I'm also confused as I'm not 100% sure still when I'm ovulating.

We'll keep each other company trying to figure it all out! :rofl:


----------



## Jeannette

Company sounds great!! This is only my second month temping, and last month I was not consistent so this is really my first full cycle. It would figure that I have this rediculously long cycle now!! I usually range between 28-30 days...once in a while 31-32.....but 40??? Grrr.... Sorry, I don't want to be negative. Lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hey ladies 

sorry its been a couple of days been really down but woke up this morning at 6 30 to find she had arrived and so im out this month.
thanks so much for all your support and advise and heres to cycle #9 ~ our last month ttc before our break~ 

Gonna get me some pre seed :lol: lots of PMA its hard at the mo but will try our very best !!

:hug: to you all xoxoxo


----------



## polaris

Daisymomma, I'm so disappointed that :witch: got you. I really thought that this could be it for you. Bloody old hag - stay away next month please!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry daisymomma. how we hate the :witch:

Jeannette - it does seem a very long cycle. have you taken a test recently? I know how confusing and disappointing it can all be.

Polaris - hi. how are you feeling?

xx


----------



## hayley2

so sorry daisymomma - i know how you feel. I've only got 2 cycles before we have to take a break too, so heres hoping we can do it together this month!!!! 

jeanette its quite common to have one day of EWCM afer O so i would think thats why FF takes your crosshairs out if you take it away as a lot of people seem to get it. Hope its not the witch for you with your temp drop, but if it is then we will all be getting our BFPs next cycle together!!!!

xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey guys! Hope you dont mind if I join. Im 10 dpo feel like i got a stomache buggy, and cramping a little. I wonder if thats a good sign? anyways hoping for a :bfp: soon! Oh, do you think its too early to test? thanks!


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, been on a long weekend away which was lovely, and took my mind off waiting to test! 

have tested today however as no :witch: but :bfn:
was not fmu though :blush: as i couldn't wait when i got back from the chemist :rofl:


----------



## Jeannette

Good Morning Ladies,

No recent test Butterfly -- i'm SO proud of myself!! I was going to but then my temp started dropping so even I am not so irrational as to think it's a good idea. I told myself if it goes back up I can test the next day. I am like three in a row down now dipping by .1 below my "alleged" coverline today. So while of course my ideal would be a beautiful :bfp:....I'd actually be perfectly happy to welcome the wicked :witch: and look forward to :bfp: next month with Hayley!! :)


----------



## lou1979

I have a good feeling about you all this month ! i miss you all :(

Sorry the :witch: got you DAISYMOMMA :hugs: but PMA for next cycle xxx

Jeanette and Hayley... hows things?


----------



## Jeannette

We miss you too Lou!! :hugs:

I am waiting for either my temp to recover so I can allow myself some faint glimmer of hope and then take a test which will magically show me a wonderful :bfp: and I can join you in first tri......

or more likely will (hopefully) see :witch: sooner rather than later if she's coming so I can get on with :sex: (well, at least the kind that could be productive :blush:)


----------



## lou1979

I wish you luck huni! i have everything crossed!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mrs_N said:


> hey girls, been on a long weekend away which was lovely, and took my mind off waiting to test!
> 
> have tested today however as no :witch: but :bfn:
> was not fmu though :blush: as i couldn't wait when i got back from the chemist :rofl:

oh sorry to hear that - perhaps try in a couple of days time. xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Lou - we miss you too and it's great you're still popping back to see us.

Sorry to see the temp drops Jeannette but glad you're feeling positive about next month then............. hopefully we will all be getting BFP and joining Lou and Polaris in the first Tri.

soooo exciting!


----------



## loulou58

My temp dropped this morning by 0.1 but i dont know its releveance at this point.
Sorry your down about yours dropping too, keep the PMA up cos its not over til she's here!!


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

How are you Hayley, Jeanette, Polaris, Loulou and Lou? I have been away for a long weekend like Mrs N so that's why I haven't been on!

Sorry to hear you got a :bfn: Daisymomma and Mrs N. I am 7DPO (I think) and feel no different. I am determined not to symptom spot anyway. My chart is really confusing me though, myt temps seem really low. Canm anyone shed some light? I have no coverline because I started temping too late I think.


----------



## loulou58

Hey Leelee, how long usually is your cycle? your charts lookin a bit like mine! up and down and all around! This temping is confusing to me too, i just measure it and put it on and hope someones better than me! haha

Ive had a good weekend, nice and relaxed, not been trying to symptom spot at all im just gonna rest this one out till nearer the time.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey Leelee, how long usually is your cycle? your charts lookin a bit like mine! up and down and all around! This temping is confusing to me too, i just measure it and put it on and hope someones better than me! haha
> 
> Ive had a good weekend, nice and relaxed, not been trying to symptom spot at all im just gonna rest this one out till nearer the time.

Lol! I know how you feel! I haven't a clue what I am doing. I have a 28 day cycle and it looks my luteal phase is 18 days but I think I ovulated at CD 10 and I think it was the same last month. Hopefully it will rise tomorrow and this is an implatation dip (wishful thinking!!!)

Glad you had a good weekend!


----------



## loulou58

I have a 28 day cycle but i have no clue when i ovulate! im hoping FF starts telling me before i start investing in them opk things people get. Im learning one step at a time! haha.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I have a 28 day cycle but i have no clue when i ovulate! im hoping FF starts telling me before i start investing in them opk things people get. Im learning one step at a time! haha.

Yes, I am gonna try the OPK's next month and then I think I will be fully prepared. I feel like I am practising at this at the moment but I will be having lots of :sex: next month too. I don't think I was as prepared this month!


----------



## hayley2

Code:

Hey Girlies!

I think you started temping a bit late leelee to get a good idea of whats happening with your chart hun - but i'm hoping that its a implantation dip for you!!! Hope you enjoyed your weekend away hun and that the weather was nice for you :rain:

loulou hope you join me on the opk front as i have started mine on sun, not expecting a pos until CD 20-25 ish tho

jeanette PMA!!! March/April is gonna be our month!!!! :headspin: :wohoo:

Butterfly how are you doing? Any symptoms yet? :af:

Mrs_N hope you had a gr8 weekend too, its not over yet. Try and hold out a few more days and :test: with fmu 

Polaris and Lou we all really want to join you in first tri!!!!

(lou only 4 more sleeps to go sweetie!)

As for me well i'm totally chilled about this month - not expecting anything just really want to move onto next cycle and get on with clomid!! CD11 today and have just been doing 1 opk in the evening to see if i do get a surge rather than the obsessive 4-5 times a day last month (was getting to be a bit of a pain at work, i seriously can't get away with amount of time i was spending in the loo :rofl:) just gonna DTD when we want to rather than pressured. in fact i do honestly feel really relaxed about it which is a nice feeling.

:dust: to you all!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks girls, think I'll test in a couple more days if no :witch: by then. don't really know my cycle so I may not have been due when I thought I was! 
A friend of mine has just announced she's expecting baby number 3 - so happy for her, but also a little sad it's not me yet. 

hayley, i think relaxed is the way to go, good luck! :dust:


----------



## lou1979

Oh hayley 3 sleeps today!

Its torture lol ;)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi everyone.

Hayley I am taking a leaf out of your book and trying to stay chilled about it all. Dh and I had :sex: the other night and it felt pressured..... I don't want to conceive a baby feeling like that. I'm not really symptom spotting. Not sure when I ovulated as we've got a problem with our heating and I think it's affecting my temps!! :hissy:

Leelee - I'm hoping that is an implantation dip for you. Looks good.

Loulou - maybe your luteal phase is 14 days long and you ovulated on CD 14?? Hope so for you.

Mrs N - how good are you holding out for a couple of days before testing!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Lou - friday is gonna be just fine - looking forward to hearing all about your sticky bean.

Polaris - how are you feeling hun... grand I hope? How will you celebrate St Patrick's Day?? 

Hey Jeannette - hope you're ok.

aagghh still feel so annoyed about my heating cos it's put my temps right up the spout! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Jeannette

Butterfly, I am so sorry about your heating! It's bad enough our bodies like to mess with us....we don't need mechanical issues too!! :rofl:

Lou, I agree with Butterfly....Friday is going to go marvelously!!

As for me.....the :witch: came today -- With a *Vengeance*!! So bring on next month!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jeannette said:


> Butterfly, I am so sorry about your heating! It's bad enough our bodies like to mess with us....we don't need mechanical issues too!! :rofl:
> 
> Lou, I agree with Butterfly....Friday is going to go marvelously!!
> 
> As for me.....the :witch: came today -- With a *Vengeance*!! So bring on next month!!!

 
die :witch: die................. so sorry hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

hot water bottle and paracetamol for you. xxxx


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou ladies, im so nervous its untrue 

what would i do without you all 

xxx


----------



## loulou58

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Hayley I am taking a leaf out of your book and trying to stay chilled about it all. Dh and I had :sex: the other night and it felt pressured..... I don't want to conceive a baby feeling like that. I'm not really symptom spotting. Not sure when I ovulated as we've got a problem with our heating and I think it's affecting my temps!! :hissy:
> 
> Leelee - I'm hoping that is an implantation dip for you. Looks good.
> 
> Loulou - maybe your luteal phase is 14 days long and you ovulated on CD 14?? Hope so for you.
> 
> Mrs N - how good are you holding out for a couple of days before testing!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Lou - friday is gonna be just fine - looking forward to hearing all about your sticky bean.
> 
> Polaris - how are you feeling hun... grand I hope? How will you celebrate St Patrick's Day??
> 
> Hey Jeannette - hope you're ok.
> 
> aagghh still feel so annoyed about my heating cos it's put my temps right up the spout! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


I hope so but my thermometer didnt come till late on in the month so i have no clue of my temps before hand, theyre dipping now this morning it went down again a bit! x


----------



## mikababy

So I'm not the only one going around in circles then!! 

This is my first 2WW too. I'm due :witch: on Sat 14th. We had sex on Sun 1st (around my time of ovulation) and my BBs started to get swollen and lumpy and all veiny a few days later. Even though deep down I knew it was way too early I have tested 5 times. What a waste!! 

It's been driving me nuts and I just wish I could forget about it! :ignore:

I just need to chill out!

Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## loulou58

lou1979 said:


> Thankyou ladies, im so nervous its untrue
> 
> what would i do without you all
> 
> xxx


Good luck for Friday Lou!!! :baby::baby:


----------



## leelee

Yes, best of luck for Friday Lou and welcome Mikababy!

How is everyone else today? I am totally confused with my chart. It looks backwards so it does!

Polaris, what are you doing for Paddy's Day? I am Irish as well. Don't have anything planned for once! Last year I was in Sydney, I think that will be hard to beat!

Jeanette, sorry AF got you.

Hayley, I am very relaxed this month too. I think it is cos I really don't feel any symptoms and don't think it is my month. I want to do the opks next month!


----------



## Jeannette

Oh leelee....I don't understand your chart at all! I'm very new to it though so don't listen to me. I'm glad you are relaxed...so good for you and a baby!! :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

it would seem all our charts are doing weird and wonderful stuff.

Welcome Mikababy - I too did loads of tests last month - it was so disappointment seeing all them negatives. Thinking I'm gonna leave it till AF is due this time.

evening to everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

It's mad, 2 close friends have just told me that they are pregnant today and I have a feeling that another one is about to. Feel a bit weird. Am so happy for them but wish it was me as well.

Hope it doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's mad, 2 close friends have just told me that they are pregnant today and I have a feeling that another one is about to. Feel a bit weird. Am so happy for them but wish it was me as well.
> 
> Hope it doesn't sound too bad.

Hi Leelee.

No it doesn't sound bad. I would feel the same.

Hopefully it will be your time soon. :hug:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> It's mad, 2 close friends have just told me that they are pregnant today and I have a feeling that another one is about to. Feel a bit weird. Am so happy for them but wish it was me as well.
> 
> Hope it doesn't sound too bad.
> 
> Hi Leelee.
> 
> No it doesn't sound bad. I would feel the same.
> 
> Hopefully it will be your time soon. :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks Butterfly,

Am really happy for them all, just wish I knew for sure it would happen to me soon. How are you this evening?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Leelee

I'll be watching your chart over the next few days to see what happens...... do you have any idea when you might have ovulated.

I'm ok - just feeling really tired. Stressful day. xx


----------



## loulou58

my temperature dropped this morning, right down, im confused! It makes my brain work overtime all this temping stuff now haha


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> my temperature dropped this morning, right down, im confused! It makes my brain work overtime all this temping stuff now haha

I think our charts are similar with the mad drops. I have given up trying to read mine as I think it looks backwards. I am very interested to see what my temp is tomorrow and if it will fall again or keep rising???


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Leelee
> 
> I'll be watching your chart over the next few days to see what happens...... do you have any idea when you might have ovulated.
> 
> I'm ok - just feeling really tired. Stressful day. xx

Hi Butterfly,

I think I ovulated on CD10 as I had the most amount of CM then and it falls in line with the temperature rise. My temperature rose again this morning but not by very much.

Hope your day is less stressful today :hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Hey girls,

Been looking at all your charts and i think you should stop trying to second guess them (easier said than done i know), temps can look completly weird and then you get a BFP or your AF. Look at mine for last month - it looked great and then the :witch: arrived. Even Polaris's chart didn't have major temp rises, and it dropped really low just before her AF was due and she got a BFP.

Relax and try and not stress about it as it can also affect temp.

leelee and Butterfly lets hope you both get your BFP this cycle!!!!! :happydance:

leelee don't feel bad about your friends being pg. i feel the same about my SIL - she has a boy due next month and i feel pleased for her but also a teensy bit jealous! :dohh:

Jeanette how are you doing hun?

Lou only 2 sleeps now :happydance::happydance:

:hugs: to Lilaala if your reading these posts hun.


----------



## Nicola_1974

Hi - I hope you don't mind me joining in. My name is Nicola and I'm new to this site. Got pg last February (08), unfortunately ended in mc in April 08 when I went for my 12 week scan.

Hayley 02 - I might be being really thick here but I think I read on one of your posts that you are using opk's post ov and before af? I am currently in the 2ww (4 days po) and if I read your post correctly, what is the thing to do with the opks post ov? 

If I read your post totally wrong, sorry girls :dohh:

Thanks
Nic x


----------



## leelee

Nicola_1974 said:


> Hi - I hope you don't mind me joining in. My name is Nicola and I'm new to this site. Got pg last February (08), unfortunately ended in mc in April 08 when I went for my 12 week scan.
> 
> Hayley 02 - I might be being really thick here but I think I read on one of your posts that you are using opk's post ov and before af? I am currently in the 2ww (4 days po) and if I read your post correctly, what is the thing to do with the opks post ov?
> 
> If I read your post totally wrong, sorry girls :dohh:
> 
> Thanks
> Nic x

Hi Nicola,

And welcome! Really sorry to hear about your m/c. I can't imagine how that would have felt. I look forward to you sharing your TTC plans with us and hope you get a :bfp: soon.

:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi everyone I know it's late and I'm just off to bed. on my own boohoo DH away.

Leelee - I think you're right with the O at day 10 in which case your chart looks good - Hayley is right though (cos she's clever) - we are only guessing at it.

Nicola - hiya glad to have you with us. I can't remember reading about using the OPK post O but OPK's can be used to detect pregnancy before AF sometimes so maybe that's what you might have read?? Sorry about your m/c :hugs:

I'm still trying to stay chilled Hayley :hugs: hope you're ok.


----------



## hayley2

Hi Nicola, welcome to BnB! Sorry to hear of your loss - hope your time on TTC is short hun. I think i used a opk just before my AF was due last cycle as it can detect extra LH if you are pg - however we also can release LH before our Af as well so its not a great indicator. I just wanted to pee on something!!!

Butterfly had to have a giggle at me being clever :rofl:, first time for me being clever at something!!! 

leelee nice temp this morning hun xx

Glad you are all chilling :hugs:

Should start seeing some more :bfp: soon

:dust:


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Joining in for the second time as I think I am in my 2WW. I am pretty sure I O'd at CD 13 and am now on CD 15. So I am 2 DPO. Amazing the last 2 weeks flew by, while I am sure the next 2 will not go by so fast.

Last month for me was totally nutty, my body went wacky, so I have no clue when my AF will be due but I hazard a guess between CD 28 and CD 31. I am not chartting or anything like that. I just noticed a changed in CM on CD 13 and now on CD 15 I have dried up. So figured O must've happened. Hoping Hubby and I hit the right days, but you never know I guess.

I really am hoping this month is the month, but I just don't feel like it is... I mean, this is the first month we have been full force trying and really, most of the time it takes longer. Hubby is talking to me like I am already pregnant, so I have a feeling I will disappoint him when the end of the month comes and I get AF.

I am going to hold off on testing this month until I am 15 DPO at the very least. Which would put me at CD 30. The BFN's I saw last month were horrible. 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## lou1979

scan is tmrw, and ive never felt SO sick about it all in my whole life!


----------



## Nicola_1974

Lol at Hayley - you just needed to pee on something, ha ha. I think it certainly does become an obsession ............. one we can hopefully break when we get our bfp's :o)

Thanks for the kind welcomes, I look forward to chats with you all.

Nic x


----------



## - Butterfly -

big :hugs: to you Lou - will be thinking of you.

hayley you are clever hun - you seem so clued up on this TTC stuff!

Leelee - your chart does look good I have to say.

Mrs chamberlin - your prediction of ovulation sounds right. You're in the right place because most of us are going to hold off testing this month. I hate those BFN :hissy:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lou1979

I went to church this morning aswell (boys are in a C O E school in a little village).. so i did have a little word with the man upstairs...


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Hayley you are so clever at the charting stuff. I was happy to see the rise today but trying not to read too much into it. Hopefully it will stay at that temperature or just below it. Am a bit worried that it dropped so low after ovulation though. Is that normal?

Lou wishing you the best of luck at the scan tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing all about it!

How is everyone else?


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou huni xx

Its at 9.40 so i'll be here at lunchtime to report back x


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,

I hope you are all well, looks like a lot of people are planning to hold off on testing early this month, joining me in my POAS phobia! :rofl: I actually think I still have it a little bit, when I went to the doctors she made me do a pee test and I was terrified that it was going to be negative even though I knew I was pregnant. 

Thanks for asking about my plans for St. Patrick's Day - actually I have no real plans, might go into town and see the parade if it's a nice day, other than that I might just enjoy the day off work and catch up on some sleep. The tiredness is really starting to kick in over the last few days.

Lou - I have a really good feeling that everything will be fine for you. I will be thinking of you tomorrow morning and can't wait to hear how it went.


----------



## mikababy

Just wanted to say hi to you all and best wishes lou1979 for your scan tomorrow. 

Good luck for impending tests too (I've done very well and not done one for a whole 2 days!). Definitely am going to just wait for AF now.


----------



## hayley2

Lou i'm sending you lots of :dust: for tomorrow, I will be thinking about you and sending you positive thoughts. I'm sure everything will be fine - can't wait hear how it went. AAAHHH our first group scan - I'm so proud!! :hugs:

leelee had another peek at your chart and even though you had a big dip that can be very normal. There is no wrong or right chart - we are all different. It may well have been a implantation dip, let's hope so hunni! 

mikababy well done on :ignore: the need to poas! 2 days is very impressive! :rofl:

Mrs Chamberlain were is your PMA sweetie?! Think positive thoughts as your little :spermy: and egg may already be multiplying!!!


----------



## louisa89

AF is due on 23rd and really don think i can wait that long! Have been TTC for six months now and hope that this month is my lucky one. have been very tired the last few days and waking up through the night which doesn't normally happen. Also my nips have been a little sensitive last two days but not sure if i'm just looking for symptons. what can i do with myself with such a long wait (it feels long but really its not just thinking too much all the time). x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Lou you are getting so much PMA from our little group - it's gonna be just fine.

Leelee - your temps still looking good.

Polaris - great to hear from you. I'm going to a St Patrick's day mass at St Patricks Church on Tuesday. 

Mikababy - well done for not testing - I know it's difficult but you sound more positive than if you had of POAS and got that BFN.

hayley - how are you doing? you are this group's expert! woo hooo Love the Team chilled Out name 

Hi Louisa it is a long wait but we are here to keep each other company.

I'm now 5 dpo..... not symptom spotting or getting the urge to POAS. Aren't I the good girl!

:dust:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Lou you are getting so much PMA from our little group - it's gonna be just fine.
> 
> Leelee - your temps still looking good.
> 
> Polaris - great to hear from you. I'm going to a St Patrick's day mass at St Patricks Church on Tuesday.
> 
> Mikababy - well done for not testing - I know it's difficult but you sound more positive than if you had of POAS and got that BFN.
> 
> hayley - how are you doing? you are this group's expert! woo hooo Love the Team chilled Out name
> 
> Hi Louisa it is a long wait but we are here to keep each other company.
> 
> I'm now 5 dpo..... not symptom spotting or getting the urge to POAS. Aren't I the good girl!
> 
> :dust:



Really nice temps Butterfly!!! I am not symptomspotting either. Have sore boobs but they are sensitive all of the time anyway. They feel very twingy today though, but I'm sure I felt like this last month.

Hi Louisa, the wait is hard but I try to throw myself into work and go out and about so I am not obsessing.

Hayley, your posts always brighten my day. You are so positive and supportive to everyone.

How is everyone else?


----------



## hayley2

Aaahhh thanks ladies! I'm glad i can help you all and that my ramblings of a mad TTCer cheer you up.

I get so much energy and PMA from you all - I think I will feel just as pleased for anyone here that gets there BFP as I will for myself.

I'm doing good Butterfly - have been talking wedding plans for the last few days. Trying to get my OH to up his budget!! lol. On CD14 for me now and still neg opk which I was expecting to be honest until CD20-25. Have got to go for another blood test on Monday and to pick up my Clomid prescription. Been having unpressured BD which has been nice - I've actually been enjoying it, rather than last month it was a means to an end! I generally thought about babies during Bding - I don't think that helps!!! HeHe. 

Love you all xxxxx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Aaahhh thanks ladies! I'm glad i can help you all and that my ramblings of a mad TTCer cheer you up.
> 
> I get so much energy and PMA from you all - I think I will feel just as pleased for anyone here that gets there BFP as I will for myself.
> 
> I'm doing good Butterfly - have been talking wedding plans for the last few days. Trying to get my OH to up his budget!! lol. On CD14 for me now and still neg opk which I was expecting to be honest until CD20-25. Have got to go for another blood test on Monday and to pick up my Clomid prescription. Been having unpressured BD which has been nice - I've actually been enjoying it, rather than last month it was a means to an end! I generally thought about babies during Bding - I don't think that helps!!! HeHe.
> 
> Love you all xxxxx

Ooh wedding plans. I love chat about that! Have you set a date yet?

Well I had another temperature rise today. I think I ovulated at CD10. If I did does that make my chart triphasic now? I am getting all the lingo but still don't have a clue really!

Lou, looking forward to hearing about the scan!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Leelee :happydance::happydance::happydance: look at your temps! now they look good!

Hayley - wedding plans wooo hooo how exciting!! my friend owns a wedding dress shop when you starting looking!

Lou - will be thinking of you today hun but everything is gonna be great :happydance:

so you know I said that I wasn't going to symptom spot but the thing is I feel sooooooooooo sick - I'm 6 dpo - someone please tell me not to be silly and that it's way too early for it to be anything other than a tummy bug. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mynnx

im with you on the 2ww..im due on the 24th march! x


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Leelee :happydance::happydance::happydance: look at your temps! now they look good!
> 
> Hayley - wedding plans wooo hooo how exciting!! my friend owns a wedding dress shop when you starting looking!
> 
> Lou - will be thinking of you today hun but everything is gonna be great :happydance:
> 
> so you know I said that I wasn't going to symptom spot but the thing is I feel sooooooooooo sick - I'm 6 dpo - someone please tell me not to be silly and that it's way too early for it to be anything other than a tummy bug. :rofl::rofl:


Thanks Butterfly,

I think your temps look excellent so this could be your :bfp: Sorry, don't want to get your hopes up but I think it looks very good!

I don't have any symptoms apart from tingly boobs but that is it. Trying not to get my hopes up and am hoping my temperature can be sustained! It is a long long wait until the 22nd March!


----------



## leelee

mynnx said:


> im with you on the 2ww..im due on the 24th march! x

Hi Mynnx and welcome!


----------



## Aphrodite-Tor

Hey post your status's in the (Pink Princess 2009ers) so we all know how you all go.


----------



## Lyla

Hi Ladies! 

Does anyone mind if I join? I am 4DPO and will test on March 23rd!

This is month one of trying for baby #2 so it's unlikely but I'm always hopeful! I was searching yesterday for a forum to share this experience with others who are going through the same thing and came across this thread. I read through the whole thing and was hoping that I could join your group.

Good luck this month to everyone! You are all so lucky to have such great support for eachother...


----------



## leelee

Lyla said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Does anyone mind if I join? I am 4DPO and will test on March 23rd!
> 
> This is month one of trying for baby #2 so it's unlikely but I'm always hopeful! I was searching yesterday for a forum to share this experience with others who are going through the same thing and came across this thread. I read through the whole thing and was hoping that I could join your group.
> 
> Good luck this month to everyone! You are all so lucky to have such great support for eachother...

Hi Lyla,

And welcome. I will be testing on the 22nd March if AF doesn't show up. I am 11 DPO today. I hope we both get our :bfp: this month!


----------



## Lyla

Thanks leelee!

It's such a rollercoaster! I have not been doing any kind of charting, etc...I am just trusting the process I suppose! However, none of that removes the nervous excitement that comes with the 2WW. It took 8 months to get pregnant with my first and all those feelings have come flooding back!

Here's hoping it doesn't take as long this time!


----------



## leelee

Lyla said:


> Thanks leelee!
> 
> It's such a rollercoaster! I have not been doing any kind of charting, etc...I am just trusting the process I suppose! However, none of that removes the nervous excitement that comes with the 2WW. It took 8 months to get pregnant with my first and all those feelings have come flooding back!
> 
> Here's hoping it doesn't take as long this time!

I will keep my fingers crossed that it takes you a shorter amount of time this month! I started charting this month because I like the feeling of being in control. Last month I was all over the place and the charting has helped me be a bit more relaxed this month.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Lynx and Lyla - welcome along!

Leelee - like you I'm trying not to get too excited but I feel so nauseaus. Hope our temps stay where they are or go up! Although I'd like to see an implantation dip tomorrow!

Lyla - it must of took you ages to read through the whole thread - we can really chat when we're in the mood!

Lou - still think of you hun...... came on here especially lunchtime. Gotta go shopping with DH now but will be back on to check in a bit. :hugs:


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou all for thinking of me!!

Well my clever little bean made it to the right place, and you have NO idea how relieved i am, i didnt even need an internal scan it was done abdominally..i saw yolk sak etc.. but didnt get to see heart as pic wasnt clear due to it being abdo scan...

im going back in 2 weeks (27th) for another scan to make sure HB is seen it,..


Im over the moon!:cloud9:

Oh and ive been put forward a day to 6+2


Thankyou to you all for the well wishes and luck wishes they all worked :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Now hurry up and get them :bfp:;s & join me in 1st tri :D


----------



## - Butterfly -

Lou :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I was just telling DH about you when you posted! 

Wooo hoooo PMA PMA PMA

So pleased for you.

:hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## lou1979

Awwwwwww hehe thankyou butterfly xx


----------



## leelee

lou1979 said:


> Thankyou all for thinking of me!!
> 
> Well my clever little bean made it to the right place, and you have NO idea how relieved i am, i didnt even need an internal scan it was done abdominally..i saw yolk sak etc.. but didnt get to see heart as pic wasnt clear due to it being abdo scan...
> 
> im going back in 2 weeks (27th) for another scan to make sure HB is seen it,..
> 
> 
> Im over the moon!:cloud9:
> 
> Oh and ive been put forward a day to 6+2
> 
> 
> Thankyou to you all for the well wishes and luck wishes they all worked :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Now hurry up and get them :bfp:;s & join me in 1st tri :D

Delighted for you Lou!!! You must be so thrilled!

Butterfly, it is so hard not to get excited isn't it? I have another 8 days to go before AF is due so that is a long time for temps to stay elevated. If I get another rise tomorrow I won't know what to do with myself! Wish I had this rise and I was 18DPO!!!!


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou Lee Lee xx


----------



## Lyla

- Butterfly - said:


> Lynx and Lyla - welcome along!
> 
> 
> 
> Lyla - it must of took you ages to read through the whole thread - we can really chat when we're in the mood!
> 
> Lou - still think of you hun...... came on here especially lunchtime. Gotta go shopping with DH now but will be back on to check in a bit. :hugs:

I was very interested in all of your journey's. But yes...it took me a long time!Hopefully in the next few weeks there will be a lot more to celebrate for everyone!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Yes Leelee I agree it is very difficult not to get excited. I'm been feeling sick on and off all day........... said to my DH that it might be in my head now! 

Lyla - here's hoping to those BFP for us all

Sometimes I can't wait to go to bed just to take my temp in the morning - how sad is that.... really shouldn't be wishing/temping my life away:rofl:

I was cleaning my bathroom earlier and come across my left over cheapie hpt's from last month - I'm gonna need so much will power not to POAS before next Saturday.

It's my birthday tomorrow........... i'll be 7dpo.... I'd love an implantation dip and spotting for my birthday! I'm so going to have to avoid the temptation of POAS. :rofl:


----------



## Lyla

What is the earliest that any of you have received a BFP? With my daughter I tested on dpo10 with a good test and got a BFN. Then on DPO 12 I tested with a cheapie and got my BFP. Strange isn't it how a few days can make such a difference.

I'm a test freak...there is no way I will be able to hold off until the 23rd...NO WAY!!! I am already feeling the urge to test and I"m DPO4!!!


----------



## lou1979

i got bfp at 10dpo this time x


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Lou I am so glad the bean made it to the right spot!! i am so excited for you!


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Mmmm 3 DPO and still wondering if this month is going to be my month. Lol. Dh and I DTD everyday from 3/6-3/10, skipped 3/11, DTD 3/12... and probably won't tonight as we are going to his mothers house tonight. 

I am trying to keeop up the PMA but man... When I found out that everytime hubby and I were DTD he was staying in just a little to leave a bit when we weren't TTC, it kinda shot hope for a easy time TTC. I am worried that I O'd way to close to the end of the :witch:, and things might not be ideal for implantion. I have had one chemical pregnancy (2 months ago). I am feeling great for everyone... But I just have a feeling that this month is not my month... Which is okay too. There is always next month. :hug: 

I wanna give:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust: 
to all you ladies.
I would be in :cloud9: to see everything work out for you guys!


----------



## leelee

MrsChamberlin said:


> Mmmm 3 DPO and still wondering if this month is going to be my month. Lol. Dh and I DTD everyday from 3/6-3/10, skipped 3/11, DTD 3/12... and probably won't tonight as we are going to his mothers house tonight.
> 
> I am trying to keeop up the PMA but man... When I found out that everytime hubby and I were DTD he was staying in just a little to leave a bit when we weren't TTC, it kinda shot hope for a easy time TTC. I am worried that I O'd way to close to the end of the :witch:, and things might not be ideal for implantion. I have had one chemical pregnancy (2 months ago). I am feeling great for everyone... But I just have a feeling that this month is not my month... Which is okay too. There is always next month. :hug:
> 
> I wanna give :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all you ladies. I would be in :cloud9: to see everything work out for you guys!


Hi Mrs C,

Try to keep up the PMA. I often see posts where someone doesn't feel it is their month and then they end up getting a :bfp:

As for myself, it is sad but I want to go to bed so I can take my temp in the morning. I hope it doesn't drop as I have another 8 days to go. They are dragging!


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Hey LeeLee, 
You need to keep up the PMA too, I know the last few days (or week and 1 day) can drag on and on. I don't know much about temping, and my sleep pattern is too iregular to do it. But it ain't over yet!


----------



## leelee

MrsChamberlin said:


> Hey LeeLee,
> You need to keep up the PMA too, I know the last few days (or week and 1 day) can drag on and on. I don't know much about temping, and my sleep pattern is too iregular to do it. But it ain't over yet!

Yeah, my PMA is quite good at the moment although I have no symptoms! Will remain that way until AF arrives!


----------



## polaris

Hi Lou,
congratulations on the scan results!!! I'm so happy for you. I told you everything was going to be OK!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I was thinking about you driving home today and just wanted to get on here to find out your results!
Polaris


----------



## - Butterfly -

that's funny leelee - I said about going to bed early as I can't wait to temp tomorrow!

My sickness has gone now must've just been a tummy bug.

Good to see you Polaris.

Mrs C - don't give up yet..... remember the PMA.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Lyla said:


> What is the earliest that any of you have received a BFP? With my daughter I tested on dpo10 with a good test and got a BFN. Then on DPO 12 I tested with a cheapie and got my BFP. Strange isn't it how a few days can make such a difference.
> 
> I'm a test freak...there is no way I will be able to hold off until the 23rd...NO WAY!!! I am already feeling the urge to test and I"m DPO4!!!

Oh My don't test yet! I'm 7dpo tomorrow and will be tempted but no it's still too early.

:hug:


----------



## Lyla

- Butterfly - said:


> Oh My don't test yet! I'm 7dpo tomorrow and will be tempted but no it's still too early.
> 
> :hug:

I won't test yet.....but I wish I could! lol There is too much anticipation. Someone said a while back that they wish they had an off switch in their brain to control the baby thoughts! It's very consuming.

But, my little one will be gone for a few days to her grandparents, so hopefully some much need time with my hubbie will keep my brain on other things!


----------



## leelee

I'm so upset girls.

I was convinced that I ovulated on CD10 & that FF didn't put a coverline down for me because I didn't temp on time. Now I was messing around with my chart and if my temp goes up another notch tomorrow they are saying that I ovulated in CD19. This leaves me with a 9 day Luteal phase.

I feel like crying. Is there anyway that I might have ovulated on CD10 but FF haven't picked up on it because of not charting a few days before.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. So much for my PMA. I haven't BD'd anywhere near the CD19 timeframe so I am defo out this month


----------



## Lyla

leelee -

I don't temp so I don't have any intelligent words of wisdom for you, BUT, I can tell you that you should trust your insticts! Don't lose hope because you just never know what might happen....when is your testing date?


----------



## polaris

Hi leelee,
I know it's hard but try not to worry too much yet. Firstly, as you said, you only started charting half way through your cycle and it's your first month and it can take a few months to get a really clear picture of your individual cycle. Secondly, even if you did O on CD19 this month that doesn't necessarily mean you only have a 9 day LP. Possibly ovulation was delayed compared to normal this month for some reason and AF will be late too. This is really very common even if you normally have a regular cycle. Even the excitement of temperature charting could possibly delay O. From your CM it definitely looks like your body was gearing up to O at around CD10 so maybe that it generally when you ovulate (which would leave you with a nice long LP) but that it was delayed this month for some reason. The downside of this is it means you might have longer to wait for AF but at least when you are charting it gives you some idea of what is going on. So basically my advice would be don't worry yet about having a 9 day LP, I think there are much more likely explanations. Sorry for the long waffle!!
Polaris


----------



## - Butterfly -

I agree with Polaris. FF needs at least a couple of months to recognise your cycle and it has put it at CD19 because you started temping part way through the month.

Try not to worry.

Was soooo tempted to POAS this morning but I didn't.

If I don't come back on here - have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## hayley2

Firstly CONGRATULATIONS LOU!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow bet you are over the moon hunni - fab news for you!!!! I'm so glad everything went well for and your DH :happydance::happydance:

leelee please don't feel sad sweetie :hugs: I agree completly with Polaris and you started temping quite late in your cycle and you def need a few months to get a pattern. What is a normal cycle length for you? Your chart has been up and down so its probably confused FF, the best indicator for O is your body. If you had EWCM then that is your fertile phase. Also I do believe that being excited about temping can alter things slightly - it happened to me last month. Hence now just doing opks. Please, please try and relax - it WILL happen! Worst case senario this month is that you get your AF - but - you will have a lot more info about your body which will leave you in a better position for next cycle, best case you get your :bfp: and you were right about your O days. The biggest reason people don't get pg is they get their O days wrong - maybe gear yourself up to think if its not this month then you need to find your O day exactly. Temp from day 1, opk days 7 onwards till pos and make sure you have it right. :hugs:

lyla welcome to our mad BnB thread!!! Good luck, hope it happens for you soon.

Butterfly HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!Have a great day!
Your doing very well with not poas!!!! :happydance: Lets hope your nausea was ms!! Nice temp dip this morning! Try not to wish your life away while you wait for bedtime to come just so you can take your temp again in the morning - soon you'll be having a lot of sleepless baby nights!!!


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou so much Hayley polaris and all the lovely ladies on this thread, i dont know how i would have got through the past 3 weeks without you all...

you are all amazing:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Happy Birthday butterfly i hope you have a wonderful day :D

xxx


----------



## polaris

Happy Birthday Butterfly!!!!

Hope you have a really nice relaxing day! Your chart is looking really good by the way, could that be a nice little implantation dip today at 7 dpo???

Polaris


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Thanks everyone for your words of wisdom. I am feeling okay today. Had a dip in temps and as I predicted FF has me down as ovulating on CD19. I am still convinced it is CD10 although my temps do seem a bit all over the place! I am going to expect AF next week and anything other than that is a bonus. Your right Hayley, at least I will know a bit more about my body. I am usually a 28 day cycle a the most I would ever go is 30 days. Am usually like clockwork though! 

Butterfly - you got your temp dip today for your birthday. That is great. Your chart is looking so good!

Hayley - which OPK's do you use? Think I will purchase them for next month.


----------



## hayley2

Just popped back online to see if you had put your temp in for today leelee. I seriously need to get out more!:rofl: If you always have a very regular cycle (no more than 30 days) then to O on CD 19 is very late, however if you were to have 30 day cycle this month for some reason then your LP would be 11 days - which should be ok. I think that you are stressing yourself out with temping and trying not to symptom spot (it can take a hell of a lot of energy to try not too) which has mucked up your temps. Either way at least you have O'd and its not taken you long from your previous cycle - I still say listen to your body and not a computer program - you know your body best. I use the internet cheapies from ebay - they are sometihing like £6 for 50 tests and you can combine the pregnancy tests in as well if you want to. I use the seller Fertility Plan and get the 20miu tests rather than the 30miu as you get a few more hours warning of your LH surge. Lets hope you don't need them :hugs:

Also thought I'd throw a bit of wedding talk in here to have something else for me obsess over :rofl:. I will def take you up on your offer of a contact for your friends wedding dress shop Butterfly - thanks. We are looking at getting married next October. I have always wanted to get married in Leeds Castle in Kent and always thought it would be out of our price range- but I called them anyway, and guess what???? Its not!!!! We have a viewing booked for the 4th April and with a bit of luck I hope to book it :happydance::happydance:


----------



## leelee

Thanks Hayley,

I guess all will be revealed next week when AF does/doesn't arrive on time.

Now wedding talk I like! Leeds Castle looks amazing. Think how lovely it will be f the fire is on when you arrive there with all your guests gathered around it! I love wedding talk and it is a great distraction! What type of wedding dress do you think you will go for?


----------



## loulou58

Hey everyone so much to catch up on! I'll have to try and see what i can remember!!

Firstly, happy birthday Butterfly!! and CONGRATULATIONS to Lou!!!! Im so happy lil beanie is in its right home!! Im made up for you, and i hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead of you XXX

Leelee, i wouldnt stress over what FF is saying at the minute, if you didnt chart one day and your new to it, it will take a few cycles for it to figure you and your body out, plus then its only a computer system and not your actual body, so what you feel more yourself I would count in more too right now!! Ive started this month too and it hasnt told me ive ovulated yet and im due AF on Thursday! so i really wouldnt panic at all XXX


And Hayley! A castle wedding **jealous**


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey everyone so much to catch up on! I'll have to try and see what i can remember!!
> 
> Firstly, happy birthday Butterfly!! and CONGRATULATIONS to Lou!!!! Im so happy lil beanie is in its right home!! Im made up for you, and i hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead of you XXX
> 
> Leelee, i wouldnt stress over what FF is saying at the minute, if you didnt chart one day and your new to it, it will take a few cycles for it to figure you and your body out, plus then its only a computer system and not your actual body, so what you feel more yourself I would count in more too right now!! Ive started this month too and it hasnt told me ive ovulated yet and im due AF on Thursday! so i really wouldnt panic at all XXX
> 
> 
> And Hayley! A castle wedding **jealous**

Thanks Loulou,

Yeah, I think I will listen to my body instead of FF. I will soon find out next Saturday when AF is due anyway.

You have a lovely temp rise today. How are you feeling? Any symptoms or anything? My breasts are still tender but don't have any other symptoms apart from that.


----------



## loulou58

leelee said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone so much to catch up on! I'll have to try and see what i can remember!!
> 
> Firstly, happy birthday Butterfly!! and CONGRATULATIONS to Lou!!!! Im so happy lil beanie is in its right home!! Im made up for you, and i hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead of you XXX
> 
> Leelee, i wouldnt stress over what FF is saying at the minute, if you didnt chart one day and your new to it, it will take a few cycles for it to figure you and your body out, plus then its only a computer system and not your actual body, so what you feel more yourself I would count in more too right now!! Ive started this month too and it hasnt told me ive ovulated yet and im due AF on Thursday! so i really wouldnt panic at all XXX
> 
> 
> And Hayley! A castle wedding **jealous**
> 
> Thanks Loulou,
> 
> Yeah, I think I will listen to my body instead of FF. I will soon find out next Saturday when AF is due anyway.
> 
> You have a lovely temp rise today. How are you feeling? Any symptoms or anything? My breasts are still tender but don't have any other symptoms apart from that.Click to expand...


No symptoms really to be honest, my boobs have tingled and semi hurt on and off for a week or so but nothing really really out of the ordinary to be honest, im not feeling so much PMA from myself this month!! Its just countdown to AF now for me, if she doesnt feel like she's comin on Wed or Thurs then i will feel a bit more positive i guess.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone so much to catch up on! I'll have to try and see what i can remember!!
> 
> Firstly, happy birthday Butterfly!! and CONGRATULATIONS to Lou!!!! Im so happy lil beanie is in its right home!! Im made up for you, and i hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead of you XXX
> 
> Leelee, i wouldnt stress over what FF is saying at the minute, if you didnt chart one day and your new to it, it will take a few cycles for it to figure you and your body out, plus then its only a computer system and not your actual body, so what you feel more yourself I would count in more too right now!! Ive started this month too and it hasnt told me ive ovulated yet and im due AF on Thursday! so i really wouldnt panic at all XXX
> 
> 
> And Hayley! A castle wedding **jealous**
> 
> Thanks Loulou,
> 
> Yeah, I think I will listen to my body instead of FF. I will soon find out next Saturday when AF is due anyway.
> 
> You have a lovely temp rise today. How are you feeling? Any symptoms or anything? My breasts are still tender but don't have any other symptoms apart from that.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No symptoms really to be honest, my boobs have tingled and semi hurt on and off for a week or so but nothing really really out of the ordinary to be honest, im not feeling so much PMA from myself this month!! Its just countdown to AF now for me, if she doesnt feel like she's comin on Wed or Thurs then i will feel a bit more positive i guess.Click to expand...



Similar to me then. I was feeling positive til FF gave me a fright last night but maybe it's better so I don't get too down if AF rears her ugly face!


----------



## loulou58

I hope she doesnt come for either of us!! I will keep my fingers crossed but I havent got that "feeling" if you get me, i'll just have to sit tight!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I hope she doesnt come for either of us!! I will keep my fingers crossed but I havent got that "feeling" if you get me, i'll just have to sit tight!

Yeah, I know what you mean! Well fingers crossed that we get our :bfp: and we can go and join Polaris and Lou in the first tri!!!


----------



## loulou58

My boobs are hurtin a bit more tonight and i can feel a bit of cramping, which feels suspiciously like AF is coming in a few days :(


----------



## leelee

Ah you don't know that. It aint over til it's over as they say!


----------



## loulou58

I'll have to wait and see what happens. Theyre itchy too haha im sittin here tryin not to scratch them! When is AF due for you?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I'll have to wait and see what happens. Theyre itchy too haha im sittin here tryin not to scratch them! When is AF due for you?

AF is due either Friday or Saturday. Am very tempted to test now but only have a test that can be used 4 days before AF so that would take me to testing on Paddy's Day. I might crack then, I am Irish so if I got a :bfp: it would be a nice day to find out!

If I get a :bfn: and AF is late then I will presume that I ovulated on CD19, although it felt like CD10.

Are you boobs usually itchy? Lol, that seems like a mad thing to ask someone!


----------



## loulou58

Its because they feel a bit tingly haha, it is strange but I think they do do it from time to time. My AF is due Wed or Thur, I think im gonna try hang on to test and just see if AF doesnt turn up by Thursday, then I will. It will be hard though!! I have no clue when I ovulate, im on a 28 day cycle but god knows as my temps are all over the place!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Its because they feel a bit tingly haha, it is strange but I think they do do it from time to time. My AF is due Wed or Thur, I think im gonna try hang on to test and just see if AF doesnt turn up by Thursday, then I will. It will be hard though!! I have no clue when I ovulate, im on a 28 day cycle but god knows as my temps are all over the place!

Yeah, my temps are all over the place as well. You have a nice rise today though.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning everyone.

Thanks you so much for my birthday wishes :hugs: :hugs:

I've got 2 confessions to make. :dohh:....... I did POAS and of course it was :bfn:...... I just couldn't help myself I had to do it :rofl:. My second confession is that I had quite alot to drink last night...... I'm not normally a drinker :blush: but just went along with everyone else I suppose. My temp this morning was way high - I think from the alcohol. Oh I'm such a naughty girl :beer:.

Your wedding plans sound fab Hayley - it's great that you have something else to focus on. Just let me know when you want my friend's details for the wedding dress - no problem! :happydance::happydance:

How is everyone else today? :hug::hug:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Thanks you so much for my birthday wishes :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I've got 2 confessions to make. :dohh:....... I did POAS and of course it was :bfn:...... I just couldn't help myself I had to do it :rofl:. My second confession is that I had quite alot to drink last night...... I'm not normally a drinker :blush: but just went along with everyone else I suppose. My temp this morning was way high - I think from the alcohol. Oh I'm such a naughty girl :beer:.
> 
> Your wedding plans sound fab Hayley - it's great that you have something else to focus on. Just let me know when you want my friend's details for the wedding dress - no problem! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else today? :hug::hug:


Don't worry about it Butterfly. I was away last weekend and had quite a bit to drink on the Saturday night. My friend that told me she was pregnant during the week was pregnant on New Years Eve and had a lot to drink. She didn't know it at the time but it is the same for a lot of people.

Are you hungover today?

Wow, what a rise. It will be very interesting to see what the temp is tomorrow! If it is similar it looks like a triphasic chart!


----------



## loulou58

My temp rose this morning again too! but i wasnt out on the fizzy stuff, good little loulou was tucked up in bed by 11pm!! get me! haha. I was super tired. 
Still not feelin much, sides of my boobs hurt a bit but with AF due Wed/Thurs its only pretty normal i can imagine. :( ah well!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> My temp rose this morning again too! but i wasnt out on the fizzy stuff, good little loulou was tucked up in bed by 11pm!! get me! haha. I was super tired.
> Still not feelin much, sides of my boobs hurt a bit but with AF due Wed/Thurs its only pretty normal i can imagine. :( ah well!!

Loulou,

Your temperatures look fantastic to me!


----------



## loulou58

I have no clue what a good one looks like, so am i right in thinking a rise in temps is good about this time?! its just i feel so normal, i cant imagine anything different is happening, and i know we didnt BD enough by a long shot!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I have no clue what a good one looks like, so am i right in thinking a rise in temps is good about this time?! its just i feel so normal, i cant imagine anything different is happening, and i know we didnt BD enough by a long shot!!

I'm no expert cos it is my first month charting but temps remaining high at this stage is a good sign. Lets hope they stay high!


----------



## loulou58

Oooh PMA!! I panic every night making sure i wear the same kind of thing for bed, i think, i cant wear that it will keep me warmer so i'll be warmer in the morning!! haha this temping doesnt half get to you!


----------



## loulou58

Ive put the time i checked my temps now and its put crosshairs on my graph!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Leelee - yes it was a really big rise for me I really think it's down to the booze but I will be very excited tomorrow if it's high again! :happydance:

Loulou - I've looked at your chart again and I think you O'd on CD14 not 16 where FF has put it in which case there was a dip on 7dpo! You're chart does look good. :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## loulou58

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Leelee - yes it was a really big rise for me I really think it's down to the booze but I will be very excited tomorrow if it's high again! :happydance:
> 
> Loulou - I've looked at your chart again and I think you O'd on CD14 not 16 where FF has put it in which case there was a dip on 7dpo! You're chart does look good. :happydance:
> 
> :hug:

I think i have bad news coming, just been to the loo then and my cm is starting to change colour, the way it does as AF is soon on her way :( I think im out.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh Loulou I'm sorry to hear that but try to stay positive until she's her properly. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loulou58

TMI but its gone like that orangy brown colour before the spottin comes through, i know its on its way when i see it, i just know it, im so annoyed!! haha but i know i cant let it get me down. Onwards and upwards, and as you say its not over until she's properly here i guess, every twinge now and im like 'ohhhh period pains :( '


----------



## leelee

So sorry Loulou,

I hope it isn't AF. This 2WW is so stressful isn't it? At least you are optimistic though. I think I will be joining you as if FF is right about my O date I didn't :sex: near that time because I was away with work.


----------



## loulou58

I hope it isnt AF too but i think she's going to come early to annoy me because ive tried to keep myself pretty relaxed and ive actually been looking forward to waiting for Thursday to test :( and she's come to say HA! your relaxing didnt pay off!! boo!!


----------



## leelee

:hugs:

Well I hope it isn't but you understand your body and your CM the best. When I get AF it generally arrives in full flow on the same day. Last month I was a bit crampy for a few days beforehand.


----------



## loulou58

Mine sort of lingers for a day or two, shes comin then shes not then bam! she's here. Im about 99% sure its her. Cant belive im out, im so sad!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Mine sort of lingers for a day or two, shes comin then shes not then bam! she's here. Im about 99% sure its her. Cant belive im out, im so sad!

:hugs:


----------



## loulou58

I'll keep my fingers crossed big time for everyone else!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> Mine sort of lingers for a day or two, shes comin then shes not then bam! she's here. Im about 99% sure its her. Cant belive im out, im so sad!

How are you feeling today Loulou? Please try not to feel sad there's always next month and you have nice short cycles like me so you will be ovulating again before you know it!

I hope you're wrong hun and the :witch: stays away and you do get your :bfp:on Thursday.


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Lou I am so sorry... I hope she is not coming to get you!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Mine sort of lingers for a day or two, shes comin then shes not then bam! she's here. Im about 99% sure its her. Cant belive im out, im so sad!
> 
> How are you feeling today Loulou? Please try not to feel sad there's always next month and you have nice short cycles like me so you will be ovulating again before you know it!
> 
> I hope you're wrong hun and the :witch: stays away and you do get your :bfp:on Thursday.Click to expand...

Hi Butterfly,

How are you? Your chart looks very nice with the temp staying the same!

Loulou, hope you are feeling okay. Remember, we are all here to support each other through this :hugs:

I feel a bit rubbish today. Have a sore throat and feel a bit blah. Feel like I am getting a cold.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Leelee - i'm sure I've read other women feeling like that just before they get their BFP !!!

As for me - I checked my chart last month and it was elevated like this for a couple of days last month too. If it's still elevated in a couple of days time I'll be excited although I did get a bfn today.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Leelee - i'm sure I've read other women feeling like that just before they get their BFP !!!
> 
> As for me - I checked my chart last month and it was elevated like this for a couple of days last month too. If it's still elevated in a couple of days time I'll be excited although I did get a bfn today.

I will be stalking your chart to see your temps. I wouldn't worry too much about the :bfn:. It is prob too early anyway. 

Well if I O'd when I thought (CD10) then my temps look good, but if I O'd when FF is telling me there isn't a chance as I didn't BD anytime near that time due to being away with work.


----------



## - Butterfly -

I still think you O'd on CD10........ you have a short cycle like me and CD10 makes more sense.

I know when I was charting last month for the first time FF just couldn't make it's mind up where to put it. If you had EWCM before on on CD10 it will put your O date there....... I wasn't tracking CM to start with but for FF it needs to know sometimes.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> I still think you O'd on CD10........ you have a short cycle like me and CD10 makes more sense.
> 
> I know when I was charting last month for the first time FF just couldn't make it's mind up where to put it. If you had EWCM before on on CD10 it will put your O date there....... I wasn't tracking CM to start with but for FF it needs to know sometimes.

Ah well, a 5 day wait for me and a 4 day for you, not too bad!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I still think you O'd on CD10........ you have a short cycle like me and CD10 makes more sense.
> 
> I know when I was charting last month for the first time FF just couldn't make it's mind up where to put it. If you had EWCM before on on CD10 it will put your O date there....... I wasn't tracking CM to start with but for FF it needs to know sometimes.
> 
> Ah well, a 5 day wait for me and a 4 day for you, not too bad!!!Click to expand...

those few days seems like months to me :rofl: nah just kidding. you're right :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi gals,

Day 1 of the 2ww for me. Am not that bothered at the beginning of these two weeks, its when it gets nearer to the end that i become anxious and have to stop myself from esrly testing.


----------



## polaris

Hi girls, hope you are all well.

Butterfly - your chart is looking great, everything crossed for you hun, wouldn't a :bfp: be a nice present for mother's day?

Loulou - I really hope that :witch: doesn't show up, it's really common to feel exactly like she is on her way in early pregnancy too, so you're not out until you definitely come on.

Leelee - it could take a few cycles for FF to really work out your fertility pattern. Hopefully you won't need a few cycles though cos you'll get your BFP before that.

Hayley - hope that all is good with you. Wedding plans sound really exciting, it's nice to have something lovely like that to look forward to!

Hope everyone else is well. 

I'm feeling pretty OK today, I got through the weekend with my parents which I was a bit worried about as I don't want them to know yet that I'm pregnant.

Talk to you all soon. :hug:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Well got a :bfn: this morning. I am not surprised at all. I didn't really want to take the test as I felt it was too early but wanted to have a few drinks as it is Paddy's Day. Worse thing is that I feel a bit rough today so doubt I will drink anyway.

I am not down because I was expecting a :bfn:. AF is due on Saturday so will wait and see if she makes an appearance. On the plus side my temps are still high!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome Wendy - hope we can keep you entertained in the 2ww.

Polaris - good to hear from you...... I would love a bfp for mother's day - and although my chart does look good I really don't think it's going to happen. Have been feeling down alot - maybe I'm not ready yet.

Leelee I'm sorry about the bfn. sorry you're feeling rough.... what's the matter? can we symptom spot for you! Hope you feel upto a few drinks for St Patrick's Day.

HAPPY ST PATRICK'S DAY EVERYONE.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Welcome Wendy - hope we can keep you entertained in the 2ww.
> 
> Polaris - good to hear from you...... I would love a bfp for mother's day - and although my chart does look good I really don't think it's going to happen. Have been feeling down alot - maybe I'm not ready yet.
> 
> Leelee I'm sorry about the bfn. sorry you're feeling rough.... what's the matter? can we symptom spot for you! Hope you feel upto a few drinks for St Patrick's Day.
> 
> HAPPY ST PATRICK'S DAY EVERYONE.


Welcome Wendy!

Hi Butterfly, I just have a sore throat and feel yuk. Also had an evap. Went back and looked at the test about 5 hours after which I should not have done. Silly me.

Not surprised you are feeling down after everything you have gone through. Have a hug :hugs:

Your chart looks very well!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Don't ya just hate those Evap's - really play with your mind. 

Thanks for the hug - needed that. 

I know my chart looks good but it is similar to last month too and coupled with the bfn this morning I really don't think it's gonna be my month.

I'm sorry you feel yuk...... maybe a few drinks will sort you out!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Don't ya just hate those Evap's - really play with your mind.
> 
> Thanks for the hug - needed that.
> 
> I know my chart looks good but it is similar to last month too and coupled with the bfn this morning I really don't think it's gonna be my month.
> 
> I'm sorry you feel yuk...... maybe a few drinks will sort you out!

You are only 10DPO yet so don't despair yet. When is AF due? Mine is due Sat.

Sounds like a you could do with a nice glass of wine yourself or at least some tea and chocolate to give you a bit of a lift. You can have a virtual cup of tea and packet of buttons from me!


----------



## XxDellixX

Hi, please can i join you. Ive got a 6mth baby boy, hell be 7mths on 26th of March. I started taking the pill for 2 or 3 months and then i came off it to start trying again. When i came off the pill the first time my AF stayed exactly the same as what it did as when i was on the pill. I got caught straight away. I had a AF on 25th February which was the first AF after stopping the pill again, so the :witch: is due (hope not) to show on the 25th March. Im hoping for :bfp:. I think i O'd on Wednesday 11th March and we did the deed on 5th, 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th & 14th.

Ive been getting stomach cramps and lower back pain, ive also been running to the loo alot today. At odd times ive felt a bit nausea and a little heart burn.

Fingers crossed for :bfp: to us all xxx


----------



## leelee

XxDellixX said:


> Hi, please can i join you. Ive got a 6mth baby boy, hell be 7mths on 26th of March. I started taking the pill for 2 or 3 months and then i came off it to start trying again. When i came off the pill the first time my AF stayed exactly the same as what it did as when i was on the pill. I got caught straight away. I had a AF on 25th February which was the first AF after stopping the pill again, so the :witch: is due (hope not) to show on the 25th March. Im hoping for :bfp:. I think i O'd on Wednesday 11th March and we did the deed on 5th, 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th & 14th.
> 
> Ive been getting stomach cramps and lower back pain, ive also been running to the loo alot today. At odd times ive felt a bit nausea and a little heart burn.
> 
> Fingers crossed for :bfp: to us all xxx

Hi and welcome Dellix!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome Delli and good luck.

Funny you should say that about the chocolate Leelee - cos I stuffed my face with chocolate tea cakes - yum yum. xx I know I'm only 10 dpo but really though I'd see a faint faint line!


----------



## loulou58

WELL! Temps dropped yesterday, and BAM, she came spotted heavy yesterday and im in full flow today, im usually on a 28 day cycle like clockwork, and this month 26days! from nowhere. Im gutted, but I went to the Family Planning yesterday for my normal check up she said theyd switched to digital blood pressure monitors and noted my BP had raised a bit from normal but she said it could be the new machines so im trying to de stress maybe that will help me this month!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> WELL! Temps dropped yesterday, and BAM, she came spotted heavy yesterday and im in full flow today, im usually on a 28 day cycle like clockwork, and this month 26days! from nowhere. Im gutted, but I went to the Family Planning yesterday for my normal check up she said theyd switched to digital blood pressure monitors and noted my BP had raised a bit from normal but she said it could be the new machines so im trying to de stress maybe that will help me this month!


Sorry to hear that Loulou. Hope you are okay.

I think that I am just behind you. Temps haven't dropped yet but I have 4 days to go and got a :bfn: this morning.


----------



## loulou58

I will cross my fingers, and i can cross my legs now for a few days for you too!! haha. XXX


----------



## leelee

Glad to see you in such good spirits. If it wasn't for the lovely ladies on here I think I would have gone mad by now.

On the plus side, AF is with you and your on a brand new cycle with fresh promise of a :bfp:


----------



## loulou58

Yeah looking on my FF on my ipod its go next Wed-Sun blocked out as fertile days so its really soon so im feeling positve and now on the wait for that!!


----------



## MrsChamberlin

8 more days til testing... I am driving myself nuts. I am anywhere from 6 DPO-10 DPO. Will be 15 DPO-19DPO when I test the 26th of March. 

I know we hit the right days for O. We have only taken 4 days off from BDing. Now I am in too much pain to think about it... (not in pain from BDing) I have started getting random pulls in my groin area, or if I strech to far it is kinda painful. I think my BB's have gotten bigger, and sometimes I get sharp pains though my BB's. I am veiny... everywhere. Rapid heart beat and what not and so forth.. I am not hungery at all. What sucks is these could mean all or nothing, and I am still having a hard time keeping my PMA up.


----------



## Mamie

Hey girls, sorry haven't written for a while. Have been coming on here to check how everyone's doing though. Feel gutted - one of my close friends has just told me she's pregnant again (no 2) and how they just started trying and it happened straight away :cry: So frustrating waiting for my body to sort itself out!!!!

I'm on CD15... thought by my CM that I was O'ing around now, but my temp hasn't gone up so i'm guessing that O has still to happen....

Anyway, hope that you're all sticking with the PMA! I'll try my best to join you on that one!

xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry the :witch: got you Loulou. Liked your comment about being able to keep your legs crossed for a few days ! :rofl:

just wondered if you're gonna test again tomorrow Leelee? I know I will - I said I wouldn't but I just know I will. :muaha: I'm not sure about these IC though? which ones do you use?

Mrschamberlain... it's so frustrating when your body is telling you something but it could actually mean something else...... truly hoping they are all early signs for you. :hug:

Mamie - thanks for joining us again. It's really disheartening when others get pregnant so quickly - strange but when it happens on here we're really happy for everyone but when it's friends or family the old jealousy thing kicks in. With regards to ovulation - your temp goes up the day after O'ing so you'd better be getting lots of :sex: in


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Sorry the :witch: got you Loulou. Liked your comment about being able to keep your legs crossed for a few days ! :rofl:
> 
> just wondered if you're gonna test again tomorrow Leelee? I know I will - I said I wouldn't but I just know I will. :muaha: I'm not sure about these IC though? which ones do you use?
> 
> Mrschamberlain... it's so frustrating when your body is telling you something but it could actually mean something else...... truly hoping they are all early signs for you. :hug:
> 
> Mamie - thanks for joining us again. It's really disheartening when others get pregnant so quickly - strange but when it happens on here we're really happy for everyone but when it's friends or family the old jealousy thing kicks in. With regards to ovulation - your temp goes up the day after O'ing so you'd better be getting lots of :sex: in


Hi Butterfly,

No, I won't test tomorrow. Too afraid of seeing a :bfn:to be honest. Will leave it til Saturday and see if AF arrives.

Mrs C, I hope your symptoms amount to a :bfp:

Loulou, Hope your treating yourself to a nice glass of wine and chocolates

Mamie, nice to see you again.


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Thanks!

Hope everyone is doing well today!!! :D 
I am just kinda... here...


----------



## MrsChamberlin

I was watching a talk show this morning and a lot of this shows are doing things to help people out in the ecomony here in the US with the rampid lay offs and what not and so forth. 
Anyways they picked a Military family and gave them 2 grand to help pay off bill andI was so happy for them I started bawling!! 
Either I am REALLY tired or REALLY sensitive.


----------



## leelee

MrsChamberlin said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today!!! :D
> I am just kinda... here...


Hi Mrs C,

How are you today?

Well I tested again. I know I shouldn't have and it was a :bfn:. I am now just waiting for AF to show on Saturday cos I am just not feeling it.

The only symptom I have is that I seem to have gone right off olives today and I normally love them (have them every day). It could just be a bad batch though!


----------



## leelee

MrsChamberlin said:


> I was watching a talk show this morning and a lot of this shows are doing things to help people out in the ecomony here in the US with the rampid lay offs and what not and so forth.
> Anyways they picked a Military family and gave them 2 grand to help pay off bill andI was so happy for them I started bawling!!
> Either I am REALLY tired or REALLY sensitive.

The 2WW is a nightmare isn't it?

:hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi girls,
remember I had no symptoms at all until about 14 dpo, so don't give up hope yet!! Going off olives sounds promising leelee, and so does crying at day-time television ms. chamberlain :rofl:. Butterfly your chart still looks great too.

Loulou - sorry that :witch: got you this month, at least it's not too long a wait till you can try again.

Hope everyone else is doing well. I got a date for my scan but it's not till 29th April, grrr, seems like a very long time to wait to find out if everything is going as it should be. Still feeling quite worried at times especially because a friend of mine had a missed miscarriage recently and only found out at her 12 week scan.


----------



## MrsChamberlin

I must confess I am anywhere between 11 DPO and 3 DPO (that really narrows it down doesn't it...?)... So I went ahead and took a test today just for giggles (and beacuse my (.)(.)'s do not fit into my bra anymore,) and it was a BFN... Haha like I expected anything else... Geez I am silly! Plus I did it after drinking coffee and what not all morning... Even sillier I tell you!! I am a POSA... If I buy them I must pee on them... 
There is a slight discoloration where the 2ed line would be, almost makes it look like a shadow and showed in 3 mintures. I am not counting it as postive... But I am going to test again on 4 days (with FMU) this time


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Aw Polairs, don't fret too much! The stress won't help! Just try to relax! Lol i am sure everything will be okay! :D


----------



## MrsChamberlin

LeeLee it is not over til the fat Witch sings ;) 
The TWW is my least favorite time of the month for sure. 
I am going to start temping next month with all the confusion I have been having with 
EWCM, CWCM, HS CP, LF CP, Anyways i am somewhere between 11 and 3 DPO... Blah...


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Hi girls,
> remember I had no symptoms at all until about 14 dpo, so don't give up hope yet!! Going off olives sounds promising leelee, and so does crying at day-time television ms. chamberlain :rofl:. Butterfly your chart still looks great too.
> 
> Loulou - sorry that :witch: got you this month, at least it's not too long a wait till you can try again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. I got a date for my scan but it's not till 29th April, grrr, seems like a very long time to wait to find out if everything is going as it should be. Still feeling quite worried at times especially because a friend of mine had a missed miscarriage recently and only found out at her 12 week scan.

Hi Polaris,

Try not to stress, I am sure everything will be absolutely fine. It will be no time before the 29th April comes around and you will be telling us all about the scan!


----------



## leelee

MrsChamberlin said:


> LeeLee it is not over til the fat Witch sings ;)
> The TWW is my least favorite time of the month for sure.
> I am going to start temping next month with all the confusion I have been having with
> EWCM, CWCM, HS CP, LF CP, Anyways i am somewhere between 11 and 3 DPO... Blah...

Ha ha! I hear ya! It is an awful wait. I am convinced I O'd on CD10 but at least if I am wrong and usually O on CD17 or thereabouts then I don't have as long a wait as usual. I am convinced I am 16DPO and that is way too long to wait. I would prefer a 12 luteal phase.

I am going to continue to temp next month and use the OPK's as well, plus lots of BD!!!


----------



## MrsChamberlin

I am so sick of Dh and BDing right now I could throw him off a cliff and not really care... :rofl: Him being home ALL THE TIME is driving me nutty. Not to mention I am trying to wait out the TWW! Plus I can't sleep at night! i am just a bag of woes right now for no good reason!! :hissy: 

I better have O'd sometime in the last weeks or so (seriously, all the signs of Oing at different times CD 8, CD 12, and CD 16. Dh and I have been BDing since 3/6 with only 4 days off) 

So temping just may be in DH's best interest next month, so I don't have a mental break down due to very confusing cycles. :rofl: Oh and we are gonna quit smoking today! Which is wonderful, but I wish I had picked a better time to do it Lol


----------



## goingforit

Hope you don't mind me joining? I am also on my two week wait with the witch due on 22nd March. 

It's crazy because I have some pg symptoms but you hear so many things so i'm thinking maybe not! I only came off my pill recently but they do say that they are low dosage so anything can happen.

I have very tender nipples and slight veins have appeared from nowhere. The area around my nipple has also got much darker. I have been getting up in the night to go to the loo and am often tired. Yet this could evidently be linked. 

A very confusing time!


----------



## leelee

goingforit said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining? I am also on my two week wait with the witch due on 22nd March.
> 
> It's crazy because I have some pg symptoms but you hear so many things so i'm thinking maybe not! I only came off my pill recently but they do say that they are low dosage so anything can happen.
> 
> I have very tender nipples and slight veins have appeared from nowhere. The area around my nipple has also got much darker. I have been getting up in the night to go to the loo and am often tired. Yet this could evidently be linked.
> 
> A very confusing time!

Hi Goingforit,

And welcome. Your symptoms certainly sound very promising. You don't have long to wait now til AF is due so can while away the time with us!


----------



## goingforit

Thank you. Yes It doesn't sound long but it seems so long. I am not sure of all of the abbreviations on here yet so please bear with me.


----------



## leelee

goingforit said:


> Thank you. Yes It doesn't sound long but it seems so long. I am not sure of all of the abbreviations on here yet so please bear with me.

I'm still not sure of them all but I think there is a bit in here somewhere about the abbreviations. I haven't a clue where but I'm sure some nice person will point them out to you in a while!


----------



## - Butterfly -

MrsChamberlin said:


> I am so sick of Dh and BDing right now I could throw him off a cliff and not really care... :rofl: Him being home ALL THE TIME is driving me nutty. Not to mention I am trying to wait out the TWW! Plus I can't sleep at night! i am just a bag of woes right now for no good reason!! :hissy:
> 
> I better have O'd sometime in the last weeks or so (seriously, all the signs of Oing at different times CD 8, CD 12, and CD 16. Dh and I have been BDing since 3/6 with only 4 days off)
> 
> So temping just may be in DH's best interest next month, so I don't have a mental break down due to very confusing cycles. :rofl: Oh and we are gonna quit smoking today! Which is wonderful, but I wish I had picked a better time to do it Lol

Oh my goodness please don't go throwing him off a cliff - you won't get pregnant stuck in prison! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome Goingforit.

Just ask away - we don't mind!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Welcome Goingforit.
> 
> Just ask away - we don't mind!

Hey Butterfly,

How are you?

How bad am I testing after I said I defo wouldn't !

Did you test today as well?


----------



## goingforit

Thank you very much butterfly. One question is - is there any way of saving a thread so i can easily find it again?


----------



## goingforit

When are you both due the witch?


----------



## leelee

goingforit said:


> Thank you very much butterfly. One question is - is there any way of saving a thread so i can easily find it again?

Yes, when you are posting a reply scroll down to Thread Subscription. You can subscribe to get instant emails so everytime someone writes you will get an email. Press the submit reply under the thread subscription, not the 'submit reply' directly under the post.

Hope that helps


----------



## leelee

goingforit said:


> When are you both due the witch?

I am due on Sat and usually have a 28/29 day cycle.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Leelee yes I tested again and it was a bfn and together with my temp dipping today I really don't think it's my month.

I'm now 11dpo. Witch is due on Friday/Saturday. 

xx


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Leelee yes I tested again and it was a bfn and together with my temp dipping today I really don't think it's my month.
> 
> I'm now 11dpo. Witch is due on Friday/Saturday.
> 
> xx

It might pick up again tomorrow. Don't despair yet Butterfly. Fingers crossed for you. Thankfully I am away with work tomorrow so won't be near any tests!


----------



## goingforit

I'm glad you said that LeeLee because I have the temptation when tests are available at home to me. I was thinking of testing tomorrow morning with my first wee of the day. Although in my head i know this is still very early for getting a positive result back; I just wanna know!


----------



## loulou58

I spotted most of yesterday felt like i was coming on AF really bad but nothing, and nothing in the night, usually after i spot a day AF comes, but today, not much just like browny pink cm again on and off through the day, and hardly any at that. Im waiting for her to hurry up, she's messing me about cos she knows im waiting for her to hurry up to come and go again.


----------



## goingforit

surely that could be a sign of pregnancy? were you due a AF?


----------



## loulou58

Yeah she's due today or tomorrow i just wish she'd hurry up and arrive properly! :)


----------



## goingforit

or not arrive at all? Have you taken any pregnancy tests? You know they say spotting is common around your period when you are pregnant.


----------



## leelee

Loulou,

It does sound like she is messing you around. Would you think of testing just in case it isn't AF, after all you weren't due AF and got some spotting. Sorry, don't want to get your hopes up or anything but it might be worth testing.


----------



## - Butterfly -

I agree Loulou - maybe she's not messing you around and that there is a possibility it is spotting...... I really hope so for you.

Keep us informed hun. xx


----------



## polaris

Loulou - Oh I really hope that it is not AF after all!!! I definitely agree with the girls, you should do a test just in case!

Butterfly - your temperature is still way above coverline so I don't think you can rule yourself out yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Well AF has just arrived. 26 day cycle, the same as 2 months ago. I must fluctuate between a 26 and 29 day cycle. Am okay, I kinda knew felt it wasn't my month. It is only spotting now and presume it will arrive properly during the night. Will I put tomorrow as CD1?


----------



## MrsChamberlin

First I am sorry hun :( 
Second, I was told the first day of full flow is concidered CD 1... But am not positive (also why there is confusion on my cycle)


----------



## Lexi_Mai

im waiting to test im 7 DPO now i dont no when to take a test though dont want to do it too soon


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I am so confused now. AF hasn't arrived yet and usually she would be here in full flow.

Sorry if this is TMI but I literally wiped yesterday evening and there was a small amount of fresh red blood, then nothing at all. Usually AF arrives within a few hours. I only BD'd on CD10 and CD13 (away with work) so if I O'd on CD19 there is no way I could be pregnant. My temp rose today but I had a restless sleep and had to temp 1 hour early due to going away with work today.

Don't know what to think. Wish AF would come and get it over with.


----------



## polaris

Hi Leelee,
FF has given you dotted lines because they are not sure of when you O'd. CD17 looks like another possibility to me and if so then there could still have been some :spermy: hanging around patiently waiting for the egg (they have been known to live 5 days). That would make you 10 dpo now in which case spotting could possibly be a very good sign!! I know it would be a huge surprise if anything happened this month but stranger things have happened. Hope AF stops messing you around and you find out soon one way or the other.


----------



## - Butterfly -

It's a good job you're here Polaris to keep up our spirits and pass on the PMA.

Leelee, Polaris is right though - it is a possibility and only tell will tell for you.

Loulou - how are you doing hun?

Welcome Lexi - 7dpo is a bit early to test although I have been known to POAS! My advice would be to wait until AF is due although I never listen to my own advice.

Yes I took another test this morning at it was BFN. Now 12dpo. I have overlayed my last month's chart and they're fairly identical so AF is probably on her way. Bitch.


----------



## hayley2

Morning!

leelee your cycle must be driving you nuts hun! I think you may have O'd on CD17 - which means theres a small chance you could be pg as sperm can live for between 3-7 days. Especially with spotting and no AF yet. Fx'd!!!

Butterfly don't give up yet. You just never can tell!!

Loulou sorry the witch got you hun xxx

I'm on CD 21 today and no O for me yet! However I have been spotting for the last 5 days which is not normal for me. I know 100% I haven't O'd so it can't be implantation bleeding, I'm not due AF till CD40 ish so I don't know what it could be. It alternates between brown and red - don't need a tampon but have been using a panty liner. I think its upsetting my cycle as have signs I'm about to O - last 2 cycles I started to get EWCM about now but I can't tell with all this spotting!!! Then I was watching This Morning and they said mid cycle spotting can be a sign of cervical cancer so now I'm worried about that! aaahhhhh


----------



## polaris

Hi Hayley :hi:,
good to hear from you. No idea what could be causing the spotting, maybe mention it to your doctor when you see them, I think you said you are due to go in for tests this month anyway to see about possibly starting Clomid? Lots of other things can cause spotting apart from cervical cancer so I wouldn't be too worried but probably a good idea to get it checked out. :hug:


----------



## hayley2

I'm def going to mention it when i go back but thats not till 30th march, and although its not causing me any pain or anything its starting to annoy me.

Glad you seem to be doing really well - 7 weeks already - wow!

i'm sure your scan will be absolutely fine xxx


----------



## polaris

Thanks hun, I still can't believe it half the time!! Scan is ages away so I'm just trying to stay positive and keep telling myself that what will be will be. 

30th March is quite a long wait till you see doctor - don't know whether it would be possible to give them a quick ring in the meantime?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Hayley

I also think it's worth ringing your Doctor because you don't want to be worrying unnecessarily when you're TTC.

Lots of love xx


----------



## sazza

Hi, hope everyone is well. :) 9 days till testing for me, the countdown is on!


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Good morning ladies. Since DH and I are quitting smoking we both were in bed really early last night I woke up feeling great this morning!! Not really having anything going on expect that my bras don't fit... none of them besides the sports bras, and instead of being bloated.. the bloatedness I have had for 4 months straight is going away! 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## loulou58

I had hardly any AF signs late on last night, just nothing at all since the spotting, but then 6 am this morning i woke up in complete agony and AF was here!! She's here good and proper. So a 27 day cycle for me last month then.


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> I had hardly any AF signs late on last night, just nothing at all since the spotting, but then 6 am this morning i woke up in complete agony and AF was here!! She's here good and proper. So a 27 day cycle for me last month then.

Oh hun I'm so sorry to hear that. Wow she messed you around.

Hope you feel better soon hun. xx


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I had hardly any AF signs late on last night, just nothing at all since the spotting, but then 6 am this morning i woke up in complete agony and AF was here!! She's here good and proper. So a 27 day cycle for me last month then.

Hi all,

Loulou,

I seem to be following you with my cycle. Since that once piece of blood there has been nothing at all today. I have been having mild cramps and have a sore lower back, like AF will appear any minute. I have never had this before and feel so confused, esp with the temp rise this morning.

Hayley, are you 100% certain that you didn't ovulate as the spotting doesn't seem to be normal for you either?

Butterfly, your temps might go up again tomorrow so don't lose heart yet.

Mrs C, the boob increase is a good sign


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Leelee but I really don't think so. but I'm keeping up the PMA as there's always next month.

I hope the witch stays away for you hun. She's being a bitch to a few this month isn't she!


----------



## lou1979

Hi ya ladies!

How are we all doing? Hayley you sure you havnt ov already ? and thats not IB ??

Butterfly & Lee lee i hope the witch stays away from you both..

lou lou how are you doing huni??


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Thanks Leelee but I really don't think so. but I'm keeping up the PMA as there's always next month.
> 
> I hope the witch stays away for you hun. She's being a bitch to a few this month isn't she!

I hope she stays away from you Butterfly.

Yeah, I am just so so confused. I was actually okay when I thought it was AF last night. A bit disappointed but I had come to terms with it, then I get nothing after that one trip to the toilet and nothing all day today.


----------



## leelee

lou1979 said:


> Hi ya ladies!
> 
> How are we all doing? Hayley you sure you havnt ov already ? and thats not IB ??
> 
> Butterfly & Lee lee i hope the witch stays away from you both..
> 
> lou lou how are you doing huni??

Thanks Lou. I am feeling really confused at the moment. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Lou - how are you doing?


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Lol I know but my boobs always increase so yeah, I am not taking it as a "sign" just yet. 

Good luck guys. i know AF is due sooner for you guys (a little) then it is for me and I really hope she doesn't get you guys! :D

LouLou I am so sorry to hear that. But here's to next month and an x-mas baby. :D


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I had hardly any AF signs late on last night, just nothing at all since the spotting, but then 6 am this morning i woke up in complete agony and AF was here!! She's here good and proper. So a 27 day cycle for me last month then.

Hope your okay Loulou


----------



## loulou58

Thankyou everyone!! Heres to a new cycle and it will work out a little January baby for me i think this cycle, exciting! but fingers crossed for cycle 3!! XXXX


----------



## want2bamom

Fingers are crossed for you!!! Goodluck!!


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Okay finally have a question on when I should test...

Last month I was "on time" I started spotting at 28 days 

Real Flow did not start til 30 days... 

(Thus my two tickers... One at the 26th of Feb with a 28 day cycle
One at the 28th of Feb with a 30 day cycle)

Should I test if I do not start spotting at the 28/29 day mark... 
Or should I wait and see if AF comes at 30/31....


----------



## leelee

MrsChamberlin said:


> Okay finally have a question on when I should test...
> 
> Last month I was "on time" I started spotting at 28 days
> 
> Real Flow did not start til 30 days...
> 
> (Thus my two tickers... One at the 26th of Feb with a 28 day cycle
> One at the 28th of Feb with a 30 day cycle)
> 
> Should I test if I do not start spotting at the 28/29 day mark...
> Or should I wait and see if AF comes at 30/31....

Hi Mrs C,

If it was me I would probably test on CD28 but if you can wait then I would say hold off as long as you can.

How is everyone else this morning?

I got a :bfn: and a temp drop this morning so not in great form. Can't stop thinking about that small bleed on Wed night though.


----------



## - Butterfly -

HI Mrs C - yes wait if you can because of the uncertainty.

Hi Lee - sorry about the BFN. My temp stayed the same and no sign of AF either but I tested also and got BFN.

Our bodies can be very cruel sometimes.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> HI Mrs C - yes wait if you can because of the uncertainty.
> 
> Hi Lee - sorry about the BFN. My temp stayed the same and no sign of AF either but I tested also and got BFN.
> 
> Our bodies can be very cruel sometimes.

Hiya Butterfly,

That is great that your temps have levelled out. When is AF due? Yeah, the body is cruel alright.

I feel nauseous today. Think I might just be anxious, so won't class it as symptom spotting.


----------



## - Butterfly -

AF due today. I also feel a bit sick but think it's me being anxious. anyway can't be pregnant cos the flipping test told me so!

Hope you're alright hun. x


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> AF due today. I also feel a bit sick but think it's me being anxious. anyway can't be pregnant cos the flipping test told me so!
> 
> Hope you're alright hun. x

I am feeling anxious and sick too. Really hope your AF doesn't come today. I have been using the Superdrug early pregnancy tests. What have you been using?

My AF is due tomorrow and last month it arrived in the afternoon so I will be on AF watch all tomorrow. CM has been normal since Wed night. Will be interesting to see the temp tomorrow.


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Thanks ladies...
This is kinda my timeline for this month... 
March 14th LOTS of Wetness (TONS made sex "hard)
March 16th Pulling in Groin Sharp Pains on right side for a few hours
March 17 CWCM
March 17th-Now Growning BB's 

I think I O'd around the 14th-16th of March

Af Should be here the 29th.

Hope AF dos not get you guys!!! :D


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Leelee - I think my temp tomorrow will be a big sign for me too. I am CD 25 today I'm usually 24, 25 or 26 is the longest. I've been using the IC which are highly sensitive so I would of expected to see a bfp by now if I was pregnant :(


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Thanks Leelee - I think my temp tomorrow will be a big sign for me too. I am CD 25 today I'm usually 24, 25 or 26 is the longest. I've been using the IC which are highly sensitive so I would of expected to see a bfp by now if I was pregnant :(

Sorry for being thick but what are IC's?

You never know Butterfly.It is good that Af hasn't arrived yet


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Leelee - sorry for the delay

IC are internet cheapies. But I've read up on here and alot of women are happy with them. I doubt if I'm getting false negatives.

If AF doesn't come tomorrow I'll be shocked.

How are you feeling tonight?


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Leelee - sorry for the delay
> 
> IC are internet cheapies. But I've read up on here and alot of women are happy with them. I doubt if I'm getting false negatives.
> 
> If AF doesn't come tomorrow I'll be shocked.
> 
> How are you feeling tonight?

I am grand. Don't feel like I am getting AF but generally I don't feel crampy anyway. Also have no symptoms.I got 5 IC (now I know what it means) today so might try one tomorrow. Will try and hold off. Will be very surprised if my AF doesn't show up either.


----------



## sazza

Fingers crossed for both of you that the witch stays away. I have 8 days till testing and trying my best not to symptom spot!


----------



## leelee

sazza said:


> Fingers crossed for both of you that the witch stays away. I have 8 days till testing and trying my best not to symptom spot!

Thanks Sazza,

It is hard though isn't it? (not to symptom spot)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Yeah I agree - I've been sat here prodding my boobs to see if they hurt! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## want2bamom

- Butterfly - said:


> Yeah I agree - I've been sat here prodding my boobs to see if they hurt! :rofl::rofl:

Hahaha..I'll do the same! As soon as i read about someone's boobs hurting, I will feel mine and see if they hurt..hahah:rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

:rofl: good to know I'm not completely :loopy:


----------



## leelee

I do the same too. What are we like!!!


----------



## hayley2

Hey Butterfly hows the boob prodding going??!! :rofl::rofl:

Had to laugh at that one hun!
Really hoping the witch stays away for you this cycle :hugs:, soooo hard to tell whats going to happen with our bodies!

leelee anymore spotting for you?? Very strange! I hope its IB for you and that a very strong little swimmer waited for your eggy. :hugs:

Mrs C try and hold off on the testing if you hun. It can be really hard to see a BFN and I hate it when people feel down. Hold out for your big shiny BFP!!!!

CD 22 for me today and still got my spotting!!!!!!!!!! Its really winding me up now as have no CM what so ever - just brown/pinky stuff!!!!:hissy: This time last month i started to get pos opks on CD23, not a hope in hell of that this month! I'm soooo sure girls that i haven't O'd yet, all the signs point to not Oing yet (low temps, neg opks, no EWCM, no O pain or nausea which i normally get). Got my scan on thurs so hoping they can shed some light on it for me. 

The annoying thing is i feel this is a wasted cycle now and we can only try for this one and next then have to stop for a year because of holiday to america next april and the wedding next october - don't want to be struggling to lose baby weight or flying for 9 hours with a newborn.:hissy:

Anyway pity party over now :rofl: love you all girls :hugs:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hey Butterfly hows the boob prodding going??!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Had to laugh at that one hun!
> Really hoping the witch stays away for you this cycle :hugs:, soooo hard to tell whats going to happen with our bodies!
> 
> leelee anymore spotting for you?? Very strange! I hope its IB for you and that a very strong little swimmer waited for your eggy. :hugs:
> 
> Mrs C try and hold off on the testing if you hun. It can be really hard to see a BFN and I hate it when people feel down. Hold out for your big shiny BFP!!!!
> 
> CD 22 for me today and still got my spotting!!!!!!!!!! Its really winding me up now as have no CM what so ever - just brown/pinky stuff!!!!:hissy: This time last month i started to get pos opks on CD23, not a hope in hell of that this month! I'm soooo sure girls that i haven't O'd yet, all the signs point to not Oing yet (low temps, neg opks, no EWCM, no O pain or nausea which i normally get). Got my scan on thurs so hoping they can shed some light on it for me.
> 
> The annoying thing is i feel this is a wasted cycle now and we can only try for this one and next then have to stop for a year because of holiday to america next april and the wedding next october - don't want to be struggling to lose baby weight or flying for 9 hours with a newborn.:hissy:
> 
> Anyway pity party over now :rofl: love you all girls :hugs:

Hi Hayley,

Good to hear from you and sorry to hear about the mysterious spotting. I am crossing my fingers that the scan will shed a bit more light on the whole thing for you.

No more spotting for me. Just that one time and it was a tiny amount. My CM is creamy again and quite a bit of it. Got a :bfn: this morning. Am dying to see what the temp will be in the morning. If AF doesn't show up tomorrow I think I will test on Sunday morning.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Hayley sorry you're body is messing you around. Hopefully the scan will give some answers as to what's going on. I'm not prodding my boobs at the moment because .......

Ok well this morning I took my temp and it hadn't dropped. Still no sign of AF so POAS and got a faint line on IC - showed DH and he thought he saw it too so dipped another IC and yes another faint line. DH said try the CB digi and it said NOT PREGNANT.

Anyway I sent him to the shops to get a FRER and yes it's there my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:dust::dust::dust:

It is exciting but also scarey because of the genetic complications but I will only tell you about that if you want to know.

Who's coming to join me with a :bfp:??? You all I hope!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wake up Leelee - I need to see what your temp does!! xx


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Hayley sorry you're body is messing you around. Hopefully the scan will give some answers as to what's going on. I'm not prodding my boobs at the moment because .......
> 
> Ok well this morning I took my temp and it hadn't dropped. Still no sign of AF so POAS and got a faint line on IC - showed DH and he thought he saw it too so dipped another IC and yes another faint line. DH said try the CB digi and it said NOT PREGNANT.
> 
> Anyway I sent him to the shops to get a FRER and yes it's there my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> It is exciting but also scarey because of the genetic complications but I will only tell you about that if you want to know.
> 
> Who's coming to join me with a :bfp:??? You all I hope!


Butterfy, I am so so so happy for you. I wish I could give you a proper hug instead of a virtual one :hugs:

You must be over the moon. How are you feeling? I had a good feeing about you this month!

Well my temp stayed the same thing morning so that must be a good sign. Got another :bfn: though. I think I am 12DPO so maybe it is too soon to show up?

Butterfly, you have made my day!


----------



## loulou58

Yay Butterfly!!! thats so good!! im so happy for you, i hope for a proper sticky sticky lovely bean for you!! :D AF is finishing here she's packed up her bags and is about to leave!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Leelee - it's great your temp has stayed the same. I didn't see my bfp until 15dpo and was testing EVERY day so maybe 12dpo is still too early for you too hun. I hope so.

Loulou onwards and upwards hun.

:hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Leelee - it's great your temp has stayed the same. I didn't see my bfp until 15dpo and was testing EVERY day so maybe 12dpo is still too early for you too hun. I hope so.
> 
> Loulou onwards and upwards hun.
> 
> :hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug:

Hello Butterfly,

Have been hoping you would come back online again today. How are you feeling? Are you going to do anything nice tonight or take it easy? How many weeks gone do you think you are?

I am on Af watch and no sign yet. I am in a foul mood today. I think that bit of spotting on Wednesday just really threw me and I just feel anxious and tearful. I wish I knew one way or the other.


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Yay Butterfly! I am so happy for you! :D 

LeeLee we all hear about girls who do not get a BFP til 14-18DPO so 12 DPO just may be a bit early. Glad to hear your temps are staying up!

Good luck this cycle loulou!

I am running a slight fever since last night (I think, it was the first time I took my temp anyways...) and this morning right around 99.0. My BB's are still on their amazing growth spurt. So I am starting to get optimistic... Though I still have a feeling it is going to come around and bite me in the bum!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Leelee - I don't really feel anything - no symptoms. Because I kept testing and seeing those negatives I just didn't think I was. so every day after testing I tried to forget about it until the next day. And even prodding my boobs last night - I didn't feel anything. I will only be 4 weeks though as I have a short cycle so early days. I remember with Mollie that I didn't get any symptoms until I was about 7/8 weeks gone.

Please try not to let it get you down (easier said than done I know). Funny this but I joined the Big March Thread and I put down today as my test day......... if I had of just left it until today to test instead of taking a test every day for the past week.. then I would of saved myself a heap of upset.


----------



## leelee

MrsChamberlin said:


> Yay Butterfly! I am so happy for you! :D
> 
> LeeLee we all hear about girls who do not get a BFP til 14-18DPO so 12 DPO just may be a bit early. Glad to hear your temps are staying up!
> 
> Good luck this cycle loulou!
> 
> I am running a slight fever since last night (I think, it was the first time I took my temp anyways...) and this morning right around 99.0. My BB's are still on their amazing growth spurt. So I am starting to get optimistic... Though I still have a feeling it is going to come around and bite me in the bum!

Thanks Mrs C, your words are very encouraging.

Your symptoms sound great too!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Leelee - I don't really feel anything - no symptoms. Because I kept testing and seeing those negatives I just didn't think I was. so every day after testing I tried to forget about it until the next day. And even prodding my boobs last night - I didn't feel anything. I will only be 4 weeks though as I have a short cycle so early days. I remember with Mollie that I didn't get any symptoms until I was about 7/8 weeks gone.
> 
> Please try not to let it get you down (easier said than done I know). Funny this but I joined the Big March Thread and I put down today as my test day......... if I had of just left it until today to test instead of taking a test every day for the past week.. then I would of saved myself a heap of upset.

I think I have tomorrow as my testing date. 

I am going to try and put it out of my mind for the next few days as what ever is going to happen will happen and me obsessing won't make it change.

Hope you have a nice relaxing evening and enjoy looking at your :bfp: You deserve it Butterfly :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I know it will be difficult for you but yes I think you would benefit from leaving it at a couple of days before testing again.

We're off out for a meal and to watch a friend sing in a pub.... no cider for me!

I'll be doing my best to look after us. You take care too and have a relaxing night yourself. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## sazza

Huge congrats Butterfly!!! You've given me hope - I was just thinking how I've not had many symptoms this month - 7 days till testing!

Enjoy your night! x


----------



## - Butterfly -

sazza said:


> Huge congrats Butterfly!!! You've given me hope - I was just thinking how I've not had many symptoms this month - 7 days till testing!
> 
> Enjoy your night! x

Thanks. 

Be patient if you can! good luck :hug:


----------



## polaris

Woohoo!!!! Butterfly I have just read your news, I cannot tell you how happy I am for you!!! I am sitting here nearly crying thinking about you getting your BFP. I did have a good feeling for you this month, what a lovely lovely thing to happen!!!

I am hoping and praying that this is a sticky and healthy bean for you. You mentioned genetic issues are a worry, if you want to share your worries we are your friends and are always ready to lend a listening ear. But you should also celebrate and enjoy that wonderful second line and trust and hope that all is going well for the new little life that you have created. So so happy for you hun, your due date will be November too, so pleased for you!!


----------



## Mamie

Congrats Butterfly :happydance: Fantastic news!!!!

I'm a bit confused by FF now. In put my temps for today and all of a sudden FF decided that I had O'd on Tuesday?! I know it's my first month temping, but it just through me off guard when I had a +OPK today. I've had lots of faint lines on my OPK since Sunday, but today the line was as strong a colour as the test line so am thinking that I will be O'ing this weekend? Any ideas girl? Have no idea how to share my chart with you though, so if you can tell me how to do that i'll let you see it!


----------



## Mamie

THink this might work. Would appreciate if you girls could have a look and tell me what you think.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26037c


----------



## polaris

Hi Mamie, if you go into your FF account there is a tab called 'set up home page' or something like that. Click on that and it will give you an IP address that you can cut and paste into your message or into your signature.


----------



## lou1979

OMG OMG !!!

Butterfly thats excellent news!!!!!!!


:happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance:


wooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

polaris said:


> Woohoo!!!! Butterfly I have just read your news, I cannot tell you how happy I am for you!!! I am sitting here nearly crying thinking about you getting your BFP. I did have a good feeling for you this month, what a lovely lovely thing to happen!!!
> 
> I am hoping and praying that this is a sticky and healthy bean for you. You mentioned genetic issues are a worry, if you want to share your worries we are your friends and are always ready to lend a listening ear. But you should also celebrate and enjoy that wonderful second line and trust and hope that all is going well for the new little life that you have created. So so happy for you hun, your due date will be November too, so pleased for you!!

 
Thanks Polaris for your kind words. I hope you are feeling well.

I really didn't think it was my month but I did pray hard at the St Patrick's Day Mass! Thanks St Gerard!

I've been smiling all day and night! :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

AWWWW thanks Lou. How are you doing hun? 

I think I'll stay with this thread for a while so won't be meeting you in first tri just yet. It's your 2nd scan soon though - how exciting!. xx


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Well my temps went right down today so am waiting for AF to arrive. Had cramps yesterday evening and also today so it looks like it won't be lon. Just wish AF would arrive so I can start my next cycle.

How is everyone today? Butterfly, how are you feeling?


----------



## goingforit

leelee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well my temps went right down today so am waiting for AF to arrive. Had cramps yesterday evening and also today so it looks like it won't be lon. Just wish AF would arrive so I can start my next cycle.
> 
> How is everyone today? Butterfly, how are you feeling?

I don't take my temp but otherwise I am in exactly the same situation as you. Feeling the same too...just wanna know and move on


----------



## leelee

goingforit said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Well my temps went right down today so am waiting for AF to arrive. Had cramps yesterday evening and also today so it looks like it won't be lon. Just wish AF would arrive so I can start my next cycle.
> 
> How is everyone today? Butterfly, how are you feeling?
> 
> I don't take my temp but otherwise I am in exactly the same situation as you. Feeling the same too...just wanna know and move onClick to expand...

Is your AF due today as well Goingforit? Mine is 1 day late but if I ovulated late (CD19 as FF predicted) then it makes sense that I would get AF today or tomorrow. Am sick of waiting.....


----------



## goingforit

I was due yesterday ...but have had pains like its on its way. I know what you mean about waiting...I feel really impatient...I just wanna know!


----------



## Lyla

This is all very frustrating! 

I don't chart so I don't know what DPO I am exactly on. I thought I would be about 11 DPO based on previous months pains, CM etc...but this month it all happened about 3 days later than normal, so I could be 8DPO....

I did an early test this morning and it was BFN...


----------



## leelee

Lyla said:


> This is all very frustrating!
> 
> I don't chart so I don't know what DPO I am exactly on. I thought I would be about 11 DPO based on previous months pains, CM etc...but this month it all happened about 3 days later than normal, so I could be 8DPO....
> 
> I did an early test this morning and it was BFN...

Your right, it is very frustrating. I am not good at waiting in general so this is agony.


----------



## leelee

goingforit said:


> I was due yesterday ...but have had pains like its on its way. I know what you mean about waiting...I feel really impatient...I just wanna know!

So we are at the exact same stage then, both one day late. I had cramps last night and cramps this morning. AF seems to be taking ages to come this month. Typical that it is the month I start charting.


----------



## Lyla

I am the exact same....with everything! I remember this annoying time when I was TTC with DD, but this seems 100X worse...and this is only the first month!

I may have to avoid this site so that I don't drive myself crazy! lol


----------



## goingforit

I am new to all this ...charting what exactly?


----------



## goingforit

Just been for a wee and saw blood...she's here!


----------



## leelee

goingforit said:


> Just been for a wee and saw blood...she's here!

So sorry Goingforit but at least you can get going with the new cycle. Charting is taking your temperature every morning so that you can keep an eye on chart and see when you ovulated and also how many DPO you are. Have a look on here:

www.fertilityfriend.com

I started charting this month and have found it a really useful tool. It does not tell you when you are going to ovulate though, it tells you after it has happened. Next month I will be using ovulation predictor kits (OPK's) alongside charting as they let you know (in most cases) when you are about to ovulate. Hope this helps.


----------



## leelee

Lyla said:


> I am the exact same....with everything! I remember this annoying time when I was TTC with DD, but this seems 100X worse...and this is only the first month!
> 
> I may have to avoid this site so that I don't drive myself crazy! lol


Yeah, I am going out for the day today and can't wait to be away from the net to avoid obsessing over every twinge. Will be back on later of course! Lol!!!


----------



## MrsChamberlin

leelee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well my temps went right down today so am waiting for AF to arrive. Had cramps yesterday evening and also today so it looks like it won't be lon. Just wish AF would arrive so I can start my next cycle.
> 
> How is everyone today? Butterfly, how are you feeling?

Aw lady I am so sorry! Keep your chin up! :D I really hope for you next cycle goes better!

I am doing okay... Went out with an old friend last night, listened to a great band and had a great time! Had a few drinks :blush: but not many... I am starting to lose hope for this cycle. I just don't think we did it. I am some promising signs that are both af and pregnancy... So I am leaning to AF... But there is always next cycle.


----------



## leelee

MrsChamberlin said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Well my temps went right down today so am waiting for AF to arrive. Had cramps yesterday evening and also today so it looks like it won't be lon. Just wish AF would arrive so I can start my next cycle.
> 
> How is everyone today? Butterfly, how are you feeling?
> 
> Aw lady I am so sorry! Keep your chin up! :D I really hope for you next cycle goes better!
> 
> I am doing okay... Went out with an old friend last night, listened to a great band and had a great time! Had a few drinks :blush: but not many... I am starting to lose hope for this cycle. I just don't think we did it. I am some promising signs that are both af and pregnancy... So I am leaning to AF... But there is always next cycle.Click to expand...

Try not to worry Mrs C. It could be your cycle! 

Well AF caught up with me. Arrived in the late afternoon. I am surprisingly okay. I think I knew there were too man variables preventing it happening this month, such as not BD'ing at the right time.

I am armed with OPK's and preseed for next month and am ready to go. I think if I do all the right things at the right time next month and it doesn't happen I will be sad.

Had a few drinks this afternoon and will treat myself to lots of wine next weekend. 

Hope everyone else is okay?


----------



## goingforit

leelee said:


> MrsChamberlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Well my temps went right down today so am waiting for AF to arrive. Had cramps yesterday evening and also today so it looks like it won't be lon. Just wish AF would arrive so I can start my next cycle.
> 
> How is everyone today? Butterfly, how are you feeling?
> 
> Aw lady I am so sorry! Keep your chin up! :D I really hope for you next cycle goes better!
> 
> I am doing okay... Went out with an old friend last night, listened to a great band and had a great time! Had a few drinks :blush: but not many... I am starting to lose hope for this cycle. I just don't think we did it. I am some promising signs that are both af and pregnancy... So I am leaning to AF... But there is always next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to worry Mrs C. It could be your cycle!
> 
> Well AF caught up with me. Arrived in the late afternoon. I am surprisingly okay. I think I knew there were too man variables preventing it happening this month, such as not BD'ing at the right time.
> 
> I am armed with OPK's and preseed for next month and am ready to go. I think if I do all the right things at the right time next month and it doesn't happen I will be sad.
> 
> Had a few drinks this afternoon and will treat myself to lots of wine next weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay?Click to expand...

Exactly the same time as mine...maybe we should be buddies! We may end up due the same day!


----------



## leelee

goingforit said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChamberlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Well my temps went right down today so am waiting for AF to arrive. Had cramps yesterday evening and also today so it looks like it won't be lon. Just wish AF would arrive so I can start my next cycle.
> 
> How is everyone today? Butterfly, how are you feeling?
> 
> Aw lady I am so sorry! Keep your chin up! :D I really hope for you next cycle goes better!
> 
> I am doing okay... Went out with an old friend last night, listened to a great band and had a great time! Had a few drinks :blush: but not many... I am starting to lose hope for this cycle. I just don't think we did it. I am some promising signs that are both af and pregnancy... So I am leaning to AF... But there is always next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to worry Mrs C. It could be your cycle!
> 
> Well AF caught up with me. Arrived in the late afternoon. I am surprisingly okay. I think I knew there were too man variables preventing it happening this month, such as not BD'ing at the right time.
> 
> I am armed with OPK's and preseed for next month and am ready to go. I think if I do all the right things at the right time next month and it doesn't happen I will be sad.
> 
> Had a few drinks this afternoon and will treat myself to lots of wine next weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay?Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly the same time as mine...maybe we should be buddies! We may end up due the same day!Click to expand...

Sounds good to me!!! Fingers crossed for next month for both of us!


----------



## goingforit

here here!


----------



## loulou58

I think we're all on pretty much similar timings, lets BD for our lives this month and we should all be in the club together! lol. AF has left me now, she went yesterday, so im AF freeeee!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I think we're all on pretty much similar timings, lets BD for our lives this month and we should all be in the club together! lol. AF has left me now, she went yesterday, so im AF freeeee!!

Sounds good to me. You can lead the way with the :bfp:!!!!


----------



## goingforit

Yeah deffo....much fun for us this month...and if we did get a BFP we would have xmas babies! Mine would be due boxing day!


----------



## leelee

goingforit said:


> Yeah deffo....much fun for us this month...and if we did get a BFP we would have xmas babies! Mine would be due boxing day!

I presume mine would be the same as well. Ooh a Boxing Day baby! And it would be a Capricorn too. I'm a Capricorn. It is a good star sign!!!


----------



## goingforit

Yeah it would LeeLee...my plan is every other day as soon as my AF goes!


----------



## leelee

Yeah, think I will go for that too and if the OPK is showing a positive then I will BD every day for a few days during that period of time.

CD1 is nearly over already! I'm gonna drink so much wine next weekend!!!


----------



## goingforit

TTC buddies...team hope for all those who's AF has shown its face


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Leelee sorry it's taken all day to get on here. Im sorry to hear she got ya babe. I've been stalking your chart though and I think you O'd on day 17 not 19. But try to check your CM this time and chart that also. It will give you a more definately O date with temp and CM.

As for me well I'm happy obviously but feeling tired but that could be because it was a late night last night and a long day today. I seriously had no symptoms and still don't! 

Oh yeah and it was the first month for me using preseed so woweee that stuff must be good! 

lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Leelee sorry it's taken all day to get on here. Im sorry to hear she got ya babe. I've been stalking your chart though and I think you O'd on day 17 not 19. But try to check your CM this time and chart that also. It will give you a more definately O date with temp and CM.
> 
> As for me well I'm happy obviously but feeling tired but that could be because it was a late night last night and a long day today. I seriously had no symptoms and still don't!
> 
> Oh yeah and it was the first month for me using preseed so woweee that stuff must be good!
> 
> lots of love xxxxxxx

Hi Butterfly,

Thanks for replying. I am okay this month and feel properly armed going into next month. At least this next month I will know what my O date is for sure and that will help to alleviate some of the anxiousness. It has been a long month especially as I initially thought that I had O'd on CD10, so I was thinking I was in the 2WW from CD11 (which I wasn't)

You have a good nights sleep. You must be wrecked, esp if you have had a busy weekend.

XXX


----------



## hayley2

WOW!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS BUTTERFLY!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


I'm sooooooo pleased for you!!! If anyone deserves this now - you do!! I'm hoping you have a smooth, healthy and happy 9 months. If you want to share any concerns you may have then we'll always listen hunni :hugs:

Sorry she got you leelee :hugs: You seem really prepared for this cycle so theres no way the egg can escape!!!!

CD25 for me and the spotting seems to finally have stopped after 8 days!! :happydance: Still no sign of O yet tho 

:hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Hayley

I'm not going anywhere just yet............... I still want to hear all about your wedding plans!

Sorry you seem to be having a rough month. Are you not taking your temp anymore? I really hope you get a positive OPK soon.

:hug::hug::hugs::hug::hug:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> WOW!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS BUTTERFLY!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> I'm sooooooo pleased for you!!! If anyone deserves this now - you do!! I'm hoping you have a smooth, healthy and happy 9 months. If you want to share any concerns you may have then we'll always listen hunni :hugs:
> 
> Sorry she got you leelee :hugs: You seem really prepared for this cycle so theres no way the egg can escape!!!!
> 
> CD25 for me and the spotting seems to finally have stopped after 8 days!! :happydance: Still no sign of O yet tho
> 
> :hug:



Thanks Hayley. Hope you get a positive on an OPK soon.


----------



## hayley2

- Butterfly - said:


> Thanks Hayley
> 
> I'm not going anywhere just yet............... I still want to hear all about your wedding plans!
> 
> Sorry you seem to be having a rough month. Are you not taking your temp anymore? I really hope you get a positive OPK soon.
> 
> :hug::hug::hugs::hug::hug:

No haven't temped this month, I found it really stressful to keep waking up and the first thing i thought off was babies! It was affecting my sleep pattern as i couldn't wait for it to be morning :rofl: I do know that pre O for me my temps are below 98 and after O they are over 98 at any time of day, so far on the odd time i've temped its been below 98 :dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh good luck hun. 

How's the wedding preparations going?


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Hey girls!! I got my BFP this afternoon!! I am in shock... I never thought it would show up if I was (8 DPO) and besides the fact that I didn't think this was my month anyways... I was so confused about O dates and what not and so forth! But it is there!!


----------



## goingforit

Congratulations!


----------



## leelee

MrsChamberlin said:


> Hey girls!! I got my BFP this afternoon!! I am in shock... I never thought it would show up if I was (8 DPO) and besides the fact that I didn't think this was my month anyways... I was so confused about O dates and what not and so forth! But it is there!!

Wow, big congrats to you! You must be thrilled.


----------



## MrsChamberlin

I think I O'd a lot earlier than my dates said around Cd 10 or so so i would Actually be about 14 DPO (So I am anywhere between 8-14DPO I guess Lol)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congratulations Mrs Chamberlain. Take Care. xx


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Mrs Chamberlain - I'm really pleased for you.


----------



## hayley2

Wow congratulations Mrs C!!!!!! Really pleased for you hun - fab news. Blimey you girls are on a roll.......

Wedding plans seem to be coming along nicely Butterfly. We have a viewing of Leeds Castle on 4th April and will hopefully book it for Oct 2010!!! It seems amazing - i've always wanted to married in a castle now it seems it might be a reality! 
How are you feeling? Bet your still walking on air hunni - rest and look after your little bean xxx


----------



## want2bamom

Hey girls, well i'm officially in the 2ww again and i'm hoping this is my last one for awhile!! FF detected i ovulated on CD25, so i'm not sure if there saying that because when entering my data i put a +opk for that day or if they know by my temps..Anyways i'm excited and feel really good about this month..And if i were to concieve this cycle i would be due December 11, 2009, just in time for xmas!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

want2bamom said:


> Hey girls, well i'm officially in the 2ww again and i'm hoping this is my last one for awhile!! FF detected i ovulated on CD25, so i'm not sure if there saying that because when entering my data i put a +opk for that day or if they know by my temps..Anyways i'm excited and feel really good about this month..And if i were to concieve this cycle i would be due December 11, 2009, just in time for xmas!!!!

Hey hun :happydance: you're in the 2ww - it's exciting! Keep up the PMA hun. Try not to symptom spot cos it only spoils things. Good luck I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Wow congratulations Mrs C!!!!!! Really pleased for you hun - fab news. Blimey you girls are on a roll.......
> 
> Wedding plans seem to be coming along nicely Butterfly. We have a viewing of Leeds Castle on 4th April and will hopefully book it for Oct 2010!!! It seems amazing - i've always wanted to married in a castle now it seems it might be a reality!
> How are you feeling? Bet your still walking on air hunni - rest and look after your little bean xxx

It's sounds like a fairytale wedding! It's very exciting! Once the venue is booked it'll all fall into place! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm doing ok - still no symptoms apart from feeling a bit tired in the evening. I spoke to the genetics consultant yesterday and she was really pleased.... she is going to get back to me soon with a dating scan and from then the CVS will be booked at about 12 weeks........ scarey. My little bean has a 1 in 4 chance of having the same condition as my beautiful angel Mollie. But I want to think positive and think that actually there is a 3 in 4 chance of beany being healthy. Only 8/9 weeks until I find out :hissy:

Hope you're all doing ok. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lou1979

Congrats Mrs C!!!! excellent news :D

Hayley huni how you doing?


----------



## emilyyy

Hello! Nice to e-meet you all! 

This is my very first post on this &#8211; or any &#8211; pregnancy forum. I&#8217;ve been reading this thread and you all seemed so friendly and supportive that I thought I&#8217;d join in &#8211; esp as it was a relief to find other women as obsessed with &#8216;phantom symptoms&#8217; as me!

Now bear with me as my understanding of the acronyms is a little shaky, but my situation is that I&#8217;m trying for my first baby with my husband &#8211; I came off the pill a year ago to prepare my body, and finally ditched the condoms a month ago. So I experienced my first 2WW (ooh, my first preg-related acronym!) up until I got AF (my second! OOK, OK I&#8217;ll stop getting so excited from now on) on Friday 13th March (haha). 

I&#8217;ve got a 27 day regular cycle, so by my calculations I should OV tomorrow. Hubbie and I have been Bding around every other day like good little babymakers. So, I should find out on Thurs 9 April whether I&#8217;m P (is that the acronym for &#8216;pregnant&#8217;? So confused!). I&#8217;m Very Impatient but must Learn To Relax.

Trying to stay cool, enjoy sex, go for the simultaneous orgasm as it seems that helps suck those swimmers up. God, this is a graphic business isn&#8217;t it!

Anyway, just wanted to share, and to say good luck to all, and ask if anyone else will be testing/finding out through AF on or around 9 April?

Emily x


----------



## leelee

emilyyy said:


> Hello! Nice to e-meet you all!
> 
> This is my very first post on this  or any  pregnancy forum. Ive been reading this thread and you all seemed so friendly and supportive that I thought Id join in  esp as it was a relief to find other women as obsessed with phantom symptoms as me!
> 
> Now bear with me as my understanding of the acronyms is a little shaky, but my situation is that Im trying for my first baby with my husband  I came off the pill a year ago to prepare my body, and finally ditched the condoms a month ago. So I experienced my first 2WW (ooh, my first preg-related acronym!) up until I got AF (my second! OOK, OK Ill stop getting so excited from now on) on Friday 13th March (haha).
> 
> Ive got a 27 day regular cycle, so by my calculations I should OV tomorrow. Hubbie and I have been Bding around every other day like good little babymakers. So, I should find out on Thurs 9 April whether Im P (is that the acronym for pregnant? So confused!). Im Very Impatient but must Learn To Relax.
> 
> Trying to stay cool, enjoy sex, go for the simultaneous orgasm as it seems that helps suck those swimmers up. God, this is a graphic business isnt it!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share, and to say good luck to all, and ask if anyone else will be testing/finding out through AF on or around 9 April?
> 
> Emily x

Hi Emily,

Just wanted to say hi. Won't be testing around the 9th April but stick with this nice group and we can provide support before, during and after that time.

Butterfly, glad you are looking at the positive side of things re: the scan and genetics. Just keep minding yourself and try to focus on the lovely aspects of having a baby (easier said than done I know!)

Polaris, how are you getting on?

Hayley, the wedding sounds amazing. I got married in 2006 and loved planning my big day. It is so exciting!

Mrs C - did you get a stronger line this morning?

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Good morning Ladies, 

I did get a stronger line this morning. :D One that I actually saw.. hehe...(I also took 2 more tests yesterday that had lines I could jsut see) So I guess I finally believe it. 

The line I got yesterday was really faint in the morning, I barely believed it was there so I called it a BFN... 

This mornings line was really easy to make out after about 2 minutes. 

-Haley the wedding sounds wonderful

-Butterfly keep your chin up darlin.

-How are you doing leelee?

-Welcome Emily


----------



## emilyyy

Thanks leelee and Mrs C. 

I should so be working right now but my thoughts keep straying to whether I'll be Oing on Wed or Thurs (Thurs is 14 days from my next AF - still getting the hang of this), and whether DH and I should be BDing every day this week just to make sure - thoughts?

Wow - I feel like an old pro at this already after 30 days! haha!

x


----------



## leelee

MrsChamberlin said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> I did get a stronger line this morning. :D One that I actually saw.. hehe...(I also took 2 more tests yesterday that had lines I could jsut see) So I guess I finally believe it.
> 
> The line I got yesterday was really faint in the morning, I barely believed it was there so I called it a BFN...
> 
> This mornings line was really easy to make out after about 2 minutes.
> 
> -Haley the wedding sounds wonderful
> 
> -Butterfly keep your chin up darlin.
> 
> -How are you doing leelee?
> 
> -Welcome Emily


That is fantastic news Mrs C. You must be thrilled!

I am good. Only CD3 for me so am enjoying drinking wine and chilling out for a few days before the whole thing kicks off again. Have decided to BD every 2nd day from about CD8 and then BD for 3 days in a row nearer to when I think I will be O (from about CD16 to CD19). Hopefully it will work!


----------



## leelee

emilyyy said:


> Thanks leelee and Mrs C.
> 
> I should so be working right now but my thoughts keep straying to whether I'll be Oing on Wed or Thurs (Thurs is 14 days from my next AF - still getting the hang of this), and whether DH and I should be BDing every day this week just to make sure - thoughts?
> 
> Wow - I feel like an old pro at this already after 30 days! haha!
> 
> x

Hi Emily,

I think the pregnant ladies will be able to give you better advice than me so I will let them answer in more detail when they see your question!!!

However, I started temping last month (you can see my chart below) and I was convinced that I O'd on CD10 but in actual fact I O'd on CD17 or CD19 (I think it was CD17) so I missed out because I wasn't BD'ing at the right time. I have decided this month to BD every 2nd day and then when I think I am O'ing I will BD every day for a few days.


----------



## emilyyy

Thanks for the info leelee. OK, sorry to be a newbie, but what does CD (As in CD10, CD17) mean? And how did you find out you were Oing on a day different to the one you thought? I know some girls on here take their temperature but how does that work? I don't have a thermometer - will a normal one i buy in a chemist do?

And what is 'temping'?

Sorry to be such a pain! 
x


----------



## MrsChamberlin

leelee said:


> MrsChamberlin said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> I did get a stronger line this morning. :D One that I actually saw.. hehe...(I also took 2 more tests yesterday that had lines I could jsut see) So I guess I finally believe it.
> 
> The line I got yesterday was really faint in the morning, I barely believed it was there so I called it a BFN...
> 
> This mornings line was really easy to make out after about 2 minutes.
> 
> -Haley the wedding sounds wonderful
> 
> -Butterfly keep your chin up darlin.
> 
> -How are you doing leelee?
> 
> -Welcome Emily
> 
> 
> That is fantastic news Mrs C. You must be thrilled!
> 
> I am good. Only CD3 for me so am enjoying drinking wine and chilling out for a few days before the whole thing kicks off again. Have decided to BD every 2nd day from about CD8 and then BD for 3 days in a row nearer to when I think I will be O (from about CD16 to CD19). Hopefully it will work!Click to expand...

I would think so... We Bd'd everyday from 3/6-3/18 (took 4 days off somwhere in there) and it worked. Lol... 

I called the clinic today and they are having me come in today to do the lab tests. I just am in shock right now. I really am having a hard time letting it sink in that I am!! :D 

I am worried though... I found out so early... What if it is a chemical or something... ??


----------



## leelee

emilyyy said:


> Thanks for the info leelee. OK, sorry to be a newbie, but what does CD (As in CD10, CD17) mean? And how did you find out you were Oing on a day different to the one you thought? I know some girls on here take their temperature but how does that work? I don't have a thermometer - will a normal one i buy in a chemist do?
> 
> And what is 'temping'?
> 
> Sorry to be such a pain!
> x

Hi Emily,

CD means cycle day. So I am CD3 today, the 3rd day in my cycle. I found out that I was ovulating on a different day because I was temping (taking my temperature). However, when you take your temperature it only tells you after you have ovulated. To find out when you are going to ovulate you need to get OPK's (ovulation predictor kits). I am only starting to use them this month.

If you decided to take your temperature you need to get a BBT thermometer Basal body temperature). It is different to a normal thermometer. I got mine from Access Diagnostics. You might be happy just to BD (have sex) every other day and not do all these things, so do whatever you are happiest with. I chose to temp because I wanted to understand my body more and I don'ty get a lot of CM (cervical mucus) so I can't really tell when I am O (ovulating).

Go to www.fertilityfriend.co.uk to find out all about temping. You can sign up and they will chart your temperature for you.

Hope this helps


----------



## leelee

MrsChamberlin said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChamberlin said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> I did get a stronger line this morning. :D One that I actually saw.. hehe...(I also took 2 more tests yesterday that had lines I could jsut see) So I guess I finally believe it.
> 
> The line I got yesterday was really faint in the morning, I barely believed it was there so I called it a BFN...
> 
> This mornings line was really easy to make out after about 2 minutes.
> 
> -Haley the wedding sounds wonderful
> 
> -Butterfly keep your chin up darlin.
> 
> -How are you doing leelee?
> 
> -Welcome Emily
> 
> 
> That is fantastic news Mrs C. You must be thrilled!
> 
> I am good. Only CD3 for me so am enjoying drinking wine and chilling out for a few days before the whole thing kicks off again. Have decided to BD every 2nd day from about CD8 and then BD for 3 days in a row nearer to when I think I will be O (from about CD16 to CD19). Hopefully it will work!Click to expand...
> 
> I would think so... We Bd'd everyday from 3/6-3/18 (took 4 days off somwhere in there) and it worked. Lol...
> 
> I called the clinic today and they are having me come in today to do the lab tests. I just am in shock right now. I really am having a hard time letting it sink in that I am!! :D
> 
> I am worried though... I found out so early... What if it is a chemical or something... ??Click to expand...

Think positive thoughts Mrs C, loads of people on here find out early and everything is fine. Let us know how the tests go!


----------



## emilyyy

leelee you're fab - thanks so much for the info and the acronym translation! x


----------



## leelee

emilyyy said:


> leelee you're fab - thanks so much for the info and the acronym translation! x

No worries Emily. I was the exact same as you last month. You will pick it up quickly. Just do whatever feels right for yourself.


----------



## emilyyy

*thinking aloud* so I'm CD12 of a 27 day cycle, meaning I'm likely to O on CD13, based on an O 14 days before the first day of my AF.

It's like a whole new language - haha!


----------



## want2bamom

- Butterfly - said:


> want2bamom said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, well i'm officially in the 2ww again and i'm hoping this is my last one for awhile!! FF detected i ovulated on CD25, so i'm not sure if there saying that because when entering my data i put a +opk for that day or if they know by my temps..Anyways i'm excited and feel really good about this month..And if i were to concieve this cycle i would be due December 11, 2009, just in time for xmas!!!!
> 
> Hey hun :happydance: you're in the 2ww - it's exciting! Keep up the PMA hun. Try not to symptom spot cos it only spoils things. Good luck I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun!! Well this morning when i woke up i did my temp and it went from yesterday being 36.4 to 36.1...Now FF is all weird and has some kind of grey line there..I have no idea what it means..I'm still very very new to all of this charting and temping...Hope your doing well hun!!:hug:


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone, I hope you are all well.

Butterfly - that is really scary about the genetic testing, but you are right that 75% chance of everything being OK is good odds. You can always talk to us about it all, sometimes it just helps to talk about things. I have a really good feeling for you that all will be OK but I can imagine that time might go slowly for you till you find out.

Leelee - good to hear you are getting a bit of time to relax and have a few glasses of wine and all the other things you are not supposed to do when you're pregnant. Hopefully you'll be taking a long enforced break soon when you get your :bfp:.

Hayley - the wedding sounds fantastic, how wonderful to be able to get married in a castle! Glad the spotting has stopped but it's frustrating that there's still no sign of O.

Mrs Chamberlain - glad the line is getting stronger for you!

Want2beamom - good to see you again! I had a look at your chart and I think FF is confused because your temperature dropped again and because you had EWCM today, so they are now unsure whether or not you did already O. Better get a BD session in tonight if possible just to be on the safe side!!!

Emily - welcome to the group, this is a lovely group of girls, I really want to stick around until I see every one of them getting that well-deserved BFP. Wait till you see, you will soon be an expert on all this TTC stuff! Hope your stay in TTC is brief and it all happens quickly for you.

Well my update is that all seems to be going well. Still getting lots of symptoms although they do come and go, so I am hoping that everything is on track. 8 weeks on Thursday - can't believe it!!


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Doctor confirmed! My due date (as of right now) is December 4th, 2009. My first appointment is at 8 weeks.


----------



## goingforit

HOw exciting...u must be thrilled!


----------



## leelee

MrsChamberlin said:


> Doctor confirmed! My due date (as of right now) is December 4th, 2009. My first appointment is at 8 weeks.

Yay, that's brill news Mrs C!!! This is a lucky group I think!


----------



## MrsChamberlin

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Handed over my baby making dust to you guys! :D


----------



## want2bamom

Congrats Mrs C!!! That is so exciting!!!! I need all the baby dust i can!! thanks!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi ladies. Sorry I wasn't around yesterday was busy sorting fundraising events for Mollie's charity.

Welcome Emily - you're doing really well. You can pick up a thermometre from internet easily. Preseed is a great lubricant also.............. I got my BFP from first time using it!

Mrs C - that's great news about the Dr's confirmation. :happydance:

Want2bamom - FF is going to find it difficult to pinpoint as you started charting part-way through the month. You will have to really go by what your body tells you and keep up the :sex: :rofl:

Leelee - nice job with the wine and the chilling! I had Pate the week before O because I love it and you can't have it when preggers!

Polaris - glad you're well hun and staying here - we need you!

Hayley - Is it your scan tomorrow? I hope all goes well.

Sorry if I've missed anyone - thinking of you all.

As for me..... still no symptoms but just enjoying being able to eat whilst I can!:rofl: The genetics dept called this morning and told me I need to book in with a midwife before the early scan can be booked. So I rang my Doctor's and the midwife also goes there once a week and they're not sure about next week......... I explained the urgency as need to know to sort the CVS........... am waiting for the surgery to call back with an appointment - how frustrating....... could do without this. :hissy:


:dust: to you all


----------



## hayley2

Morning All!

Butterfly how frustrating for you hunni! Sometimes the medical profession can be so unsympathtic. You just need to keep bugging them with phone calls and they will do what you want just to get rid of you lol. Do you know what tests you will have to have done? Did you know Mollie was poorly before she was born? Hope the fund raising is going well! xxx

leelee hows the chilling going? Its nice to have a break from the TWW and relax for a few days xxx

Welcome Emily! I'm able to read BnB in work but not post - so yesterday was flicking between screens reading your posts (my daily mission is to not get caught!) and had to giggle at you getting sooooo excited using your BnB terms. Good luck sweetie!

Hi Lou i'm doing ok hun, hope you are too? Just waiting for next week then i can get on with taking my tablets to get a AF then on with clomid.

want2bamom - hope this is your month!!!

Fab news Mrs C!!!!

CD 27 and still no O for me yet. Have got my scan tomorrow at 12pm. Got hosp appt next mon to get all my results. Have already got the tablets to induce a AF. I'm tempted to start taking them now rather than wait till monday. Every day i leave it brings me closer to having to stop TTC!


----------



## lou1979

Hey, im suffering with sickness BIG TIME, im gagging at every smell... lol

i have my 8 week scan on friday (altho i'll be 8+2) im so excited!!!!

I have everything crossed for you that the clomid does the trick huni xx:dust:


----------



## emilyyy

Hi everyone

Sounds like lots of exciting stuff is going on - congrats Mrs C! Yay you!

Thanks for the welcomes Butterfly, Hayley and Polaris. It's nice to be here!

It's all rather exciting, us girls going about creating new human beings, isn't it!

I've stepped up the BDing as expecting to O around today, although as i'm not temping i have no real idea. Though my cycle is pretty much bang on regular 27 days, so am assuming O is around CD13 - does that sound right to you girls?

DH is a bit taken aback by the amount I want to BD at the mo, but he seems to be enjoying himself... I _was_ planning a trip to Agent Provocateur for some kinky and atrociously expensive underwear, but am worried it might be too effective and then I'd get a BFP and then my boobs would grow and then I wouldn't be able to fit into any of it! 

love to all xxx

p.s. in case you're interested, I'm a writer for a UK women's mag (won't reveal which one!) and I've got a blog that might help you while away the 2WW: [admin editted: our spam filter is not a challenge to find away around it]


----------



## hayley2

Poor you Lou :hugs: It will all be worth it in the end :baby:

Emily had a peek at your blog :happydance: Must admit I also struggle at the moment with the "Is this a dress or a top?!" its sooooo hard to tell!! :rofl:

CD13 sounds about right for your O if you have 27 day cycle - get BDing hun!!!

p.s. I wonder what mag????!!!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Well I have a midwife appointment now next Tuesday but still no scan date. I was really starting to lose my patience with the genetic nurse. She said to me that I'm only just pregnant and it's too early for a scan........ I mean please does she think I'm stupid????? I said I know it's too early for the scan but I want to know when the scan is even if it's in 4 weeks time! Apparantley the scan can't be booked until I've had my midwife appointment. Sorry I'm babbling.

Apart from that I've bought another CB test as I want to see those words.

How's everyone else?

xx


----------



## Mamie

Congrats Mrs Chamberlain!!! :D Fantastic news. 

Welcome Emily - glad you're getting the hang of BnB terms ,....took me a while too.

Well I'm now on DP8....and am doing really well not to symptom spot! I've not got any tests in the house so I won't be tempted to test early! Am determined to wait til AF is due...we'll see if i last the weekend! Work is really busy at the moment so it's really helping me to take my mind of all things baby!


----------



## The Catster

Gosh this thread is long!!!!

Anyways....I am in 2WW too....I am due next Monday....anyone in similar predicament???

xxx:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Lou - sorry about the sickness hun - hang in there it will pass. Have any of your friends or family guessed?

Well I took a CB digital last night and it did say pregnant! but it only said 1 - 2 weeks and yet I'm 19 dpo - is it because it may have taken longer to implant?

Good luck Mamie - I really do recommend waiting to test because it is soo very disappointing to see those BFN even though you know it's too early. I was testing from around 8 dpo and didn't get my BFP until 14dpo. Because I'd been testing so much I was relieved to see the bfp instead of being excited.

Welcome the Catster - we do like to talk!

Good morning to everyone (7am in uk) oh yeah I can't seem to sleep in the morning - not like me!


:dust:


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Butterfly!! Thats awesome that your digital says your pregnant, I'm not too sure why it would say 1-2 weeks and your 19dpo..I'm supposed to be testing next thursday but i'm not sue if i can wait!! GRR..its taking too long!!! Well its 12:41am here in Canada and i'm not even close to be tired..haha


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Lou - sorry about the sickness hun - hang in there it will pass. Have any of your friends or family guessed?
> 
> Well I took a CB digital last night and it did say pregnant! but it only said 1 - 2 weeks and yet I'm 19 dpo - is it because it may have taken longer to implant?
> 
> Good luck Mamie - I really do recommend waiting to test because it is soo very disappointing to see those BFN even though you know it's too early. I was testing from around 8 dpo and didn't get my BFP until 14dpo. Because I'd been testing so much I was relieved to see the bfp instead of being excited.
> 
> Welcome the Catster - we do like to talk!
> 
> Good morning to everyone (7am in uk) oh yeah I can't seem to sleep in the morning - not like me!
> 
> 
> :dust:


Hi all,

I am reading, just trying to avoid being on B&B too much or I will be driven mad by the end of the 2WW (which I'm not even in yet!)

Butterfly, it was prob a late implantation and that's why it is showing up as 1-2 weeks. I read somewhere a girl tried the CB digital on 2 separate days % it went from 1-2 to 3+ in 2 days so don't worry.

Hope you get the scan date soon.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## emilyyy

DH too tired to BD last night - ah well, we did it the day before, and he's not escaping tonight - got my Coco de Mer black silk undies with leopard print ribbon on - he'll be powerless to resist haha!

So 2WW officially begins today. Go DH's swimmers, go!

Wishing you all a fun and fertile day.

xx


----------



## lou1979

Butterfly huni, its very important you use FMU with the digi indicators!

i got 1-2 for 1 week then 2-3 then 3+ at 4-5 weeks..

everyones hormones are different to, so please dont worry xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

lou1979 said:


> Butterfly huni, its very important you use FMU with the digi indicators!
> 
> i got 1-2 for 1 week then 2-3 then 3+ at 4-5 weeks..
> 
> everyones hormones are different to, so please dont worry xx

Hi Lou thanks for your reply hun. Yeah I just read the leaflet which said you must use FMU which of course mine wasn't :dohh:. I think I'll wait for a fews days though and use the other one. Can't buy anymore though - they're very expensive! Hope you're doing ok.

Hey Hayley - good luck with the scan today. :hug:


----------



## lou1979

I have my second scan tmrw, Im tad anxious but excited :D

i'll relax more when i see baby heart beat i think xx


----------



## hayley2

Butterfly you need to give it a few more days then do another test - i bet it will say 2-3 then hun. You didn't get a pos BFP till quite late so i bet you implanted later than you thought - maybe 10/11 dpo. Least its still saying your pg!!!!! :happydance: Glad you now have a appt for next week, then you can get your scan date. I can't believe how insensitive they have been with you - you are still in very early days after losing Mollie, you need all the reasurance you can get :hugs:

Hope your feeling better today Lou - yeah its scan day tomorrow :happydance:

leelee "HI!" know how you feel with BnB getting obsesive in the TWW :hugs:

Emily - swim, swim, swim!!!! :rofl:

Well had my scan today and they said that my ovaries are "classic pcos" and i will need clomid to regulate my O day as it can be anything from CD14 to 100!!!!!!!! How the hell would you know when to go for it??? Anyway she did say that I have follicule that is 15mm wide and it COULD be an egg about to release, it needs to grow to 20mm to release and they grow at 2mm a day so maybe by sun i might get a pos opk :happydance: Failing that i will be seeing the doc at hosp on mon and will be starting medicine to bring on AF and then clomid.

:hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

lou1979 said:


> I have my second scan tmrw, Im tad anxious but excited :D
> 
> i'll relax more when i see baby heart beat i think xx

Hi Lou I'm sure it's gonna be fine and that lil heartbeat with be flicking away!

I see that you had a scan at 6 weeks and then tomorrow at 8 weeks and after that your first midwife appointment. Can I ask who arranged your scans for you?

I've been told I have to see midwife first ....... thankfully after she was told about the genetic complications........ I'm seeing her on Tuesday. 

:hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh Hayley - they sound like they're really supportive to you and giving you all the help you need. Hopefully you'll get your OPK + in the next fews days.

Thank you with what you said - I do feel like I need reassurance and that it's not too much to ask. The nurse told me she wasn't going to be there after Tuesday (I didn't ask why) but felt relieved as I don't want to deal with her anymore anyway.

OMG I'm eating all day today - if I carry on like this I'll be the size of a house!


----------



## hayley2

You'll be the size of a house anyway with a BIG baby bump!!!!!!! Enjoy yourself - only time in a womens life that she gets to eat what she likes without feeling guilty!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh I watched The Great Sperm Race that was on Channel 4 a few nights ago.......... it was really really interesting. Those poor :spermy: have a really difficult journey to go through. I can see why the Preseed is so good!

So girls remember lots of :sex: and preseed is the way to go! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> You'll be the size of a house anyway with a BIG baby bump!!!!!!! Enjoy yourself - only time in a womens life that she gets to eat what she likes without feeling guilty!!


Hayley, am glad you got some answers from the scan. I too, hope you get a +OPK in the next few days.

Butterfly, glad you managed to get an appointment relatively quickly. I hope they book a scan quickly for you too.

Lou, exciting to have the 2nd scan again tomorrow. Let us know how you are getting on.

Hope I haven't missed anyone. Hi to all.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Leelee

Won't be long before you're in your fertile time again as you have a short cycle like me. :sex: every other day and use the preseed!

Also don't forget to note your CM as it really does help FF chart Ovulation together with your temperature.
xx


----------



## hayley2

Butterfly where did you get your pre seed from hun?


----------



## - Butterfly -

I got my Preseed from ebay. I think it cost around £9 but it was well worth it. by the way I've just prodded my boobs :rofl: and they're still not hurting...... but I know it won't be long before they do........ I remember that it coincided with the sickness too 

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

HeHeHe!!!! Prod!!!! Oooohhh m/s - don't ya just love it :sick: Is your DH pleased about your little bean?

I've just ordered some from ebay - 6 tubes. Did you use the whole tube or just some off it? Don't want to be sliding out of bed :rofl:

Told my OH about the scan and my crap ovaries and said if he wants to be a dad (he's not biological father to my boys) he better get jumping on me for the next 5 days!!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hayley you're so funny! :rofl: 

You cheer me up so much! :hugs:

DH is over the moon the same as me but obviously we can't get too excited until we know the results of the CVS at around 11 or 12 weeks. I'm nothing thinking negative though I'm thinking positive and that my beany has a 3 in 4 chance of being healthy. 

The Preseed is very slippy! I didn't even use 1/4 of a tube at a time. I don't suffer with dryness - I only used it to help those swimmers along - which is exactly what happened! I bought the Preseed that came in a tube with the applicators separate.


----------



## hayley2

Good on you for thinking positive hun! Nothing the world throws at you can be any worse than you have already gone through - i'm sure Mollie is looking after her little brother or sister already and keeping him/her safe xxx

i've ordered the 6 pack of applicators, once you use it just throw the tube away. i think i'll start off with a 1/4 of applicator too.

Just watched The Great Sperm Race. Had to laugh at the sperm knitting whilst waiting to be "released" :rofl: And in the boat in Sperm Heaven - loads of food and drink, that must be what i'm doing wrong - my tubes are obviously supplying to much alchol and they are all too pissed to find the egg! :rofl:

Its bloody amazing that that are any humans in the world considering the chances of a sperm meeting an egg! I did find myself feeling a bit sorry for the sperm - all the poor little ones that didn't make it. Maybe I should start a support group - Save Our Sperm!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Good on you for thinking positive hun! Nothing the world throws at you can be any worse than you have already gone through - i'm sure Mollie is looking after her little brother or sister already and keeping him/her safe xxx
> 
> i've ordered the 6 pack of applicators, once you use it just throw the tube away. i think i'll start off with a 1/4 of applicator too.
> 
> Just watched The Great Sperm Race. Had to laugh at the sperm knitting whilst waiting to be "released" :rofl: And in the boat in Sperm Heaven - loads of food and drink, that must be what i'm doing wrong - my tubes are obviously supplying to much alchol and they are all too pissed to find the egg! :rofl:
> 
> Its bloody amazing that that are any humans in the world considering the chances of a sperm meeting an egg! I did find myself feeling a bit sorry for the sperm - all the poor little ones that didn't make it. Maybe I should start a support group - Save Our Sperm!!!!

Thanks for your supporting words - it really helps :hugs:

You have such a way with words :rofl::rofl::rofl:.

I remember an episode of Dave Allen (comedian) where he was discussing sperm and how they are like a little army of men and that when he was going to ejaculate he would shout CCHHHHHAAARRRRGGGEEEEE :rofl:


----------



## Lyla

I haven't posted on here that much, well only a few times in the last few weeks. But, this morning I got a BFP. I am very excited yet cautious as it's so early. I'm 11DPO and AF was expected today. BFP is very light but I have done a cheapie and a First Response....hopefully you will all still allow me to read your journey's!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congratulations Lyla. :bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance:


----------



## leelee

Lyla said:


> I haven't posted on here that much, well only a few times in the last few weeks. But, this morning I got a BFP. I am very excited yet cautious as it's so early. I'm 11DPO and AF was expected today. BFP is very light but I have done a cheapie and a First Response....hopefully you will all still allow me to read your journey's!

Congrats Lyla! You must be delighted!


----------



## lou1979

Congrats Lyla!!!!!! wooohooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!

i had my scan this morning...

introducing the 'blob' hahaha!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Ladies%20Room%20pics/Image063.jpg


----------



## lou1979

- Butterfly - said:


> lou1979 said:
> 
> 
> I have my second scan tmrw, Im tad anxious but excited :D
> 
> i'll relax more when i see baby heart beat i think xx
> 
> Hi Lou I'm sure it's gonna be fine and that lil heartbeat with be flicking away!
> 
> I see that you had a scan at 6 weeks and then tomorrow at 8 weeks and after that your first midwife appointment. Can I ask who arranged your scans for you?
> 
> I've been told I have to see midwife first ....... thankfully after she was told about the genetic complications........ I'm seeing her on Tuesday.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Hey huni!

Due to my EP history i booked the first scan via my Fetal health unit, as they said i'd need one asap to rule out EP.. however the 6 week scan showed baby or yolk sac where it shoyld be but they couldnt see hb, so i had to come back 2 weeks after that being 8 weeks!

I did it all off my own back and liased with the FHU myself my GP is pants!

:D


----------



## leelee

lou1979 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lou1979 said:
> 
> 
> I have my second scan tmrw, Im tad anxious but excited :D
> 
> i'll relax more when i see baby heart beat i think xx
> 
> Hi Lou I'm sure it's gonna be fine and that lil heartbeat with be flicking away!
> 
> I see that you had a scan at 6 weeks and then tomorrow at 8 weeks and after that your first midwife appointment. Can I ask who arranged your scans for you?
> 
> I've been told I have to see midwife first ....... thankfully after she was told about the genetic complications........ I'm seeing her on Tuesday.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey huni!
> 
> Due to my EP history i booked the first scan via my Fetal health unit, as they said i'd need one asap to rule out EP.. however the 6 week scan showed baby or yolk sac where it shoyld be but they couldnt see hb, so i had to come back 2 weeks after that being 8 weeks!
> 
> I did it all off my own back and liased with the FHU myself my GP is pants!
> 
> :DClick to expand...



Awww, I love the scan! So cute, you must be over the moon with the scan.


----------



## Lyla

I love "the blob" too! It's so exciting to see the heart and know there is a little person growing because of you! It's incredible!


----------



## daffyduck

> Anyone else a bit tired of all the babydancing we've had to do lately? :rofl: I was happy as a clam for the first while but now I'm kind of done with babydancing for at least a couple of days. Had my fill, as it were!

Ugh, I totally agree. My husband was def. worn out and told me he felt used, lol he said I need to cater to his "emotional needs" after this. AF for me is due on the 7th of April. I have weird, crampy sensations in my tummy very similar to AF. It could all be in my head though but I can't wait till I can test and see:hissy:


----------



## polaris

Hi Lou,
thanks for posting your scan picture, I'm so pleased that everything is going so well for you. Hope my little bub is doing well too! Isn't it so amazing to think that there is a little living person growing inside of us!!


----------



## hayley2

Congratulations Lyla!!! Fantastic news :bfp::happydance:

Aaahhh bless Lou! Your little blob looks great! :happydance: Did you get to hear the heartbeat yet? Sooo pleased everything went well for you today :hugs:

Polaris and Buttefly how are you lovely pregant ladies doing? :baby:

leelee hope you getting ready to BD!!!! :happydance:

Still no pos opk for me - was kinda hoping it would be pos tonight, but no such luck. Would love to O on sunday as we have the day without the children and we can get loads of BDing in! Message to my ovaries - "please, please, please hurry up and mature and give me a lovely healthy egg on Sunday, i've waited long enough now"


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Just checking in... Glad to see everyone up beat and positive. I have a good feeling about you ladies. :D

I am doing okay... sick, tired, and sore. All the bliss of being newly knocked up. :D


----------



## want2bamom

Hey girls!! Hope everyone is having a great night, even though most of you are in bed already..hahah...Gotta love my UK friends!! Anyways, i had a pretty good day today up until i got home from work and i felt so sick to my stomache, at first i didn't think anything of it, and just sat here on the computer, and then it was like all of a sudden i jumped up and ran to the washroom..oh man was it so bad...so i'm hoping this is a good sign, today also i've noticed by boobs to be a little more sensitive, not too much but they sure are feeling different..Well i still got 5 days to go before i test...I said this month i had a really good feeling so i'm hoping to have some good news on Thursday or maybe even sooner..hehe...I hope everyone else is doing great!!

Polaris, Butterfly & Mrs.C i hope you gals are doing good..I'm so happy for all of you!! I hope i come and join you guys in the 1st tri very soon:)

Haley, I hope your ovaries do listen to you..hehe...I hope this weekend you get your pos opk!! keep the fun times in the bedroom going on!!!


----------



## hayley2

Glad your feeling :sick: hun!! (BnB is the only place in the world were we can say that without sounding bitchy!) :rofl: Hope its a good sign for you and we get another :bfp: this week xxx


----------



## loulou58

Hey everyone! Ive been away for a few days really busy with work and then my new fitness regime! haha trying to keep the blood flowing!
My Fertility friend says from Yesterday to Tuesday is my fertile patch so im on it!! BD'd twice so far, im hoping its goin good XXX
Havent temped this month, it was messing my head up following it and panicking over getting up to do it, i think im gonna see how i go and if it gets a few months down the line and still nothing, i'll pick it back up again.

How is everyone?? Lou i LOVE your little bean!! Its so cute, the picture is very nice! 
Hows all our other knocked up ladies haha! Leelee are you in your fertile patch too now with me?! Soo many questions!


----------



## hayley2

Hey loulou! I don't blame you for giving up on the temping - i felt the same last cycle, it was taking over my life stressing about my next temp! 

Why are you on BnB, shouldn't you be BDing!!! He he he! Go catch that eggy - everyone seems to be on a roll at the moment, maybe march is a lucky month. xxx


----------



## loulou58

Yeh i had the alarm set and then the weekends would come and i'd oversleep a bit and id start panicing id missed the time and i went to pot every other day! haha
I'd be BD'ing now but oh is workin! We had a sneaky one before he went though so its all good!! 

How far into your cycle are you now Hayley?


----------



## hayley2

Thats how i felt too. I wasn't sleeping properly because i was thinking about my temp, i got stressed if OH cuddled me incase it changed my temp! Good on you for getting a BD in this morning!

I'm on CD30 and still no O for me yet. Had a scan on Thursday and had a follicle at 15mm and it can release at 20mm and they grow at 2mm a day, so maybe tomorrow i will O. still got neg opks though. But because i have pcos it can turn into a cyst rather than release a egg. I have a hosp appt on mon morning to get all my blood results and full scan report and have my clomid ready and waiting to go! I could have started them already but was kinda hoping that my follicle would release an egg and i wouldn't need them this cycle, looks like another failed cycle for me.


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.

Hayley - sorry to hear that there's still no positive OPK, am sending out positive vibes to your ovaries to release that egg over the weekend. At least you have an action plan to get things moving for you if it doesn't happen naturally but I can imagine how disappointing it must be. 

Loulou - glad to hear you are getting the BD in, taking a more relaxed approach is probably a good thing especially if you already have a good idea of your fertile time. I found temping was good as I had no idea when I O'd or the length of my cycle.

Want2bamum - symptoms are sounding promising! Maybe you will be the next to get your :bfp:.

Hope that everyone else is doing well, I am doing fine but just so tired and lazy, I think I could easily sleep for about 18 hours a day if I had the chance!


----------



## loulou58

Aw Hayley i hope you Ov too pretty soon, im glad there has been a back up plan put in place too for you because the more you know whats happening with you to help it along the better! I will keep my fingers crossed for some success!!

Im having a pamper day today for me, im going to go for a little run, then come back go on the sunbeds (before if i get lucky i cant go on them! hehe) then im going to get my eyelashes tinted and extended and have a nice blow dry. Exactly what Saturdays are for!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Aw Hayley i hope you Ov too pretty soon, im glad there has been a back up plan put in place too for you because the more you know whats happening with you to help it along the better! I will keep my fingers crossed for some success!!
> 
> Im having a pamper day today for me, im going to go for a little run, then come back go on the sunbeds (before if i get lucky i cant go on them! hehe) then im going to get my eyelashes tinted and extended and have a nice blow dry. Exactly what Saturdays are for!!

Hi all,

Am having a chilled out day! BD'ing starts for me tomorrow on CD8. FF said I O'd on CD19 last month but I think O was delayed so want to catch the egg in case I O before CD19 this month!

Hayley, really hope you O tomorrow and get lots of BD'ing in!

Loulou, I am a few days behind you re:fertile patch but hope you get a :bfp: first and then I can follow you. Fingers crossed and enjoy your Saturday! I think you are right to stop the temping if it is stressing you. I find it okay. I sleep well and then fall back asleep straight after I take it in the morning. I thought last month that I was O'ing on CD10 so it was good for me to see that it is up to a week later and I stopped BD'ing too soon!

Polaris - enjoy being lazy. Your body is working hard so there is a reason for it being tired!

Hope everyone else is okay!


----------



## hayley2

GOOD NEWS!!!!!!! My opks have sudenly turned almost positive!! :happydance: Yippee! :happydance: By tonight should be well and truely surgeing!! :cloud9: 

Message to ovaries - "Thank you, i knew you could do it. Gr8 timing too as we have the day to our selfs tomorrow and can DTD loads!"

:yipee:

I'm gonna be in the TWW wait soon :happydance: OH birthday is the 14th April so what a fab pressie i could give him (uumm a stick with wee on it.... maybe not such a good pressie after all?!) 

Lets hope his little spermies don't like it too much in my tubes and end up :drunk: We are off out for dinner soon so will have a glass of :wine: and then a very early night :wohoo:

:hug: to all my lovely BnB girlies!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!!!!! My opks have sudenly turned almost positive!! :happydance: Yippee! :happydance: By tonight should be well and truely surgeing!! :cloud9:
> 
> Message to ovaries - "Thank you, i knew you could do it. Gr8 timing too as we have the day to our selfs tomorrow and can DTD loads!"
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> I'm gonna be in the TWW wait soon :happydance: OH birthday is the 14th April so what a fab pressie i could give him (uumm a stick with wee on it.... maybe not such a good pressie after all?!)
> 
> Lets hope his little spermies don't like it too much in my tubes and end up :drunk: We are off out for dinner soon so will have a glass of :wine: and then a very early night :wohoo:
> 
> :hug: to all my lovely BnB girlies!


Yay, delighted for you Hayley! Enjoy your early night and BD'ing tomorrow!


----------



## hayley2

Will do hun. This means war eggy :grr: you will not escape :gun:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Will do hun. This means war eggy :grr: you will not escape :gun:

Ha ha! You make me laugh! Fingers crossed this is your cycle for a :bfp:

Enjoy your meal too!


----------



## Tink.x

Well this is technically my first 2ww. been trying to concieve since last june but only really started tracking periods and O for about 3 months! Its killing me i'm only 4dpo and its bugging me knowing that AF due in 10 day & i got to wait another 10 -15 days till i can test..that is if AF dont show!! Good Luck Hayley on your :bfp: x.x.x


----------



## want2bamom

Hey girls, i'm just popping in to see how everyone is doing...Today i'm feeling a little better, not getting sick, still afew little cramps in my lower abdomen, but i noticed its alot worst in the evenings, with the getting sick and stuff..I'm having a pretty relaxed day today so far, went for my blood test this morning cause they closed early yesterday, so i'll wait and see what the results are next week..So now i'm just sitting here on the computer and DH and i are trying to decide what to do...The weather here in Vancouver sucks!! Rain and more Rain, so cold!!!

Haley...Thats awesome that you got your pos opk!!! Your ovaries did listen to you!! hahah...Well i hope you have a good dinner and some fun time after that! hehe..The 2ww is waiting for you!!!

Tink...The 2ww is the worst!! I've only got 4 more days till i test and its gone by pretty quick, but when i was 4dpo i thought oh my god its taking too long!! hehehe...You should put up a ticker on your sig..and are you using FF to track your periods and ovulation?? I just started to use it, its pretty cool!!! Hope you get your BFP soon!!!


----------



## polaris

Woohoo - yay for the positive OPK Hayley. Hope you and OH have a lovely evening this evening and really hope that BD is productive later!!

Want2beamom - sorry I forget what tests you were going for, are they CD21 tests? Glad you're feeling a bit better today, not too much longer till testing!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## want2bamom

ya it was my CD21 test..So i'll wait and see next week what the results are..How are you doing btw??


----------



## polaris

Let us know when you get your results. Fingers crossed that this is the month for your :bfp: and it all be a bit irrelevant at that stage!!

Thanks for asking, I am doing well, still can't really believe it's real, I feel pretty unwell a lot of the time but to be honest I still don't really feel pregnant. I think it probably won't really hit home to me until I have my scan - still a month away.


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou Lee Lee, Lou lou Polaris and Hayley... I did get to see and hear babies heart beat and we also saw baby move.,... amazing stuff it really was!

Hayley get :sex: woman... im sending you lots of :dust:

goodluck xxxx:hugs:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Hey ladies 

Not been on for a while i had such a hard time of it when my AF came last time that i just needed time to get back on track!!
but WOW what amazing news to come back too
Congrats to the ladies with :bfp: lets hope that we have a few more to look forward to!!

So iv stopped temping cos like a few of you it took hold of my life last month and made my whole days about babies and what ifs etc...
however we have used OPK's this month and i Ov yesterday (from what i can tell) so we will carry on :sex: for the next 3 days just in case or until i get an opk stick with no test line at all!!!
Also we have used pre seed for the first time this month so fingers crossed!!
Looking forward to this 2ww really as its the last one till may next year!!!

:dust: and :hug: to all xoxoxox


----------



## hayley2

want2bamom - hope you get good news for CD21 test. I get my resukts tomorrow and know they will be neg for O now. Hope you get your BFP this cycle xxx

DaisyMomma - Hey hunni! Glad your back and feeling a bit better now. I felt exactly the same last cycle, its hard to cope with AF sometimes. Hope this is your month as you've got to stop trying soon. I have this cycle and one more then i've got to stop too - its a race against time!!! lol xxx

leelee we had a nice meal out then got down to business when we got back, i think my OH is really getting into this TTC thing as as soon as he had DTD he said to my stomach "incoming!!!" I couldn't stop laughing - which was a pain as it kinda pushes everything out! :rofl:

:hugs: lou and polaris


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> i think my OH is really getting into this TTC thing as as soon as he had DTD he said to my stomach "incoming!!!" I couldn't stop laughing - which was a pain as it kinda pushes everything out! :rofl:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Oooh its exciting news Hayley!! get BD'ing!! 
Im on my fertile patch till Tuesday it says so im goin for it! fingers crossed ladies! and happy thoughts to everyone!


----------



## flumpy

hi guys!

well my fertile days start on Tuesday (I think) but I am going to start BD'ing today just to make sure i dont miss that egg!!!

so i guess I will be in the 2ww as of this time next week!!! 

is it ok if I join you guys to obsess/panic/symptom spot etc?


----------



## leelee

Welcome Flumpy, the more the merrier to obsess with!

Daisymomma - good to see you back again. Enjoy the BD'ing, I should follow into the 2WW shortly after you!

Hayley - glad the meal went really well and also the BD. You will be in the 2WW soon!

Loulou - Happy BD'ing!!!

Want2bamom - not too long til you test. How are you feeling?

I had a nice relaxing day today and am having some wine now. Getting my fair share before the 2WW! Temps have dipped quite a bit today but -OPK so don't think it is time for O yet. Will BD every 2nd day from now on just in case!


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Leelee, well i ended up testing today..who knows why, but it came out neg:( I'm just having a really off day, just feeling really stressed, and i can't stop crying! And i know its not because of the test..cause i kinda figured it may be too early to test! I will still test on thursday, maybe with a CB or FR..I've just used my last cheapy test from ebay, so now i'm all out...I just have a bunch of opk's left..Soon i'm going to be heading to my MIL's house, just need to get out!

Thats good that you had a relaxin day!!!


----------



## want2bamom

Welcome flumpy!!!:wave:


----------



## hayley2

leelee keep :sex: and your sure to catch that egg this cycle. We can be preggo buddies together then!! Hope your enjoying your wine....:wine:

Well OH and i have been at it since last night (got my first almost pos opk last night, really pos today) and today and will give it another go in the morning before work. Soooo if i don't get pg this month then i've no idea what we are doing wrong?! :shrug:

p.s my bloody pre seed didn't arrive on sat morning so had to do without this cycle - fortunately i don't think i really need if ya get what i mean :rofl:

I've got my hosp appt in the morn to get all my scan/blood results. Will be asking her a question thats been bugging me.... Once you detect your LH surge to you O during the surge or after it? I haven't a clue.


----------



## leelee

want2bamom said:


> Hey Leelee, well i ended up testing today..who knows why, but it came out neg:( I'm just having a really off day, just feeling really stressed, and i can't stop crying! And i know its not because of the test..cause i kinda figured it may be too early to test! I will still test on thursday, maybe with a CB or FR..I've just used my last cheapy test from ebay, so now i'm all out...I just have a bunch of opk's left..Soon i'm going to be heading to my MIL's house, just need to get out!
> 
> Thats good that you had a relaxin day!!!

:hugs:

Aw, sorry your having a bad day. It's good to let it all out if you are feeling upset though. You have gone through a lot and have been TTC'ing for a long time. What does your GP say? (sorry if you have said this already and I have missed it?


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> leelee keep :sex: and your sure to catch that egg this cycle. We can be preggo buddies together then!! Hope your enjoying your wine....:wine:
> 
> Well OH and i have been at it since last night (got my first almost pos opk last night, really pos today) and today and will give it another go in the morning before work. Soooo if i don't get pg this month then i've no idea what we are doing wrong?! :shrug:
> 
> p.s my bloody pre seed didn't arrive on sat morning so had to do without this cycle - fortunately i don't think i really need if ya get what i mean :rofl:
> 
> I've got my hosp appt in the morn to get all my scan/blood results. Will be asking her a question thats been bugging me.... Once you detect your LH surge to you O during the surge or after it? I haven't a clue.


Good look with the results tomorrow Hayley. Would be good to know the answer to your question re: OPK's and would be brill to be preggo buddies!

Now, I am signing off cos I have some *ahem* business to attend to !


----------



## want2bamom

Well this was my last round of clomid so i have to call her next week to book an appoitment...I was just waiting till thursday just to see if the witch arrives..I have to see what my results are for my blood work to see if i actually ovulated...So its a waiting game!


----------



## hayley2

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Go get those :spermy: girl!

want2bamom hang in there sweetie, its not over yet :hugs: Its probably too early to tell yet and you have been having symptoms. Try and relax if you can and hold out a few more days. Really hoping this is it for you xxx

Welcome flumpy :wave: Glad to have you joining us as our numbers are reducing due to all the BFPs! Hope your TTC stay is a short one x


----------



## The Catster

leelee said:


> want2bamom said:
> 
> 
> Hey Leelee, well i ended up testing today..who knows why, but it came out neg:( I'm just having a really off day, just feeling really stressed, and i can't stop crying! And i know its not because of the test..cause i kinda figured it may be too early to test! I will still test on thursday, maybe with a CB or FR..I've just used my last cheapy test from ebay, so now i'm all out...I just have a bunch of opk's left..Soon i'm going to be heading to my MIL's house, just need to get out!
> 
> Thats good that you had a relaxin day!!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Aw, sorry your having a bad day. It's good to let it all out if you are feeling upset though. You have gone through a lot and have been TTC'ing for a long time. What does your GP say? (sorry if you have said this already and I have missed it?Click to expand...

You should O a day after you get ur surge......
xx


----------



## want2bamom

Thanks Haley! I'm going to forsure wait this time and just test on Thursday with a CB or FR!! Glad you got your pos opk today!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

polaris said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> i think my OH is really getting into this TTC thing as as soon as he had DTD he said to my stomach "incoming!!!" I couldn't stop laughing - which was a pain as it kinda pushes everything out! :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Hayley you are soooo funny! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Ladies

I'd forgotten how much you like to chat and it's taken me quite a few minutes to read the posts over the last couple of days! :rofl:

I'm really happy to see that you're all being positive and concentrating on :sex: . 

If you get a positive on an OPK - ovulation can occur within the next 12 - 36 hours........... now I know you watched the Great Sperm Race Hayley so you know that it's all about timing! So if you get positive OPK - maybe have :sex: twice that day!

Nothing to report my end. Still no scan date. Midwife appointment tomorrow 2pm. 

Sending you all lots of :hug:and :dust:


----------



## leelee

want2bamom said:


> Well this was my last round of clomid so i have to call her next week to book an appoitment...I was just waiting till thursday just to see if the witch arrives..I have to see what my results are for my blood work to see if i actually ovulated...So its a waiting game!

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you have ovulated and that you have a :bfp: when you test on Thursday.

:hugs:


----------



## nervouspains

11 days and counting! Thats if :witch: dont get me first! xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Leelee how are you doing? do you think you might be ovulating soon?


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Leelee how are you doing? do you think you might be ovulating soon?

Hi Butterfly,

How are you feeling? I'd say you can't wait to have your appointment tomorrow. Hopefully they will arrange a scan pretty soon after that.

I don't know when I will O. Started using the OPK's yesterday but just going to do it once a day. I think it would stress me out if I had to remember to do it twice a day. It was negative yesterday. I don't think I O'd last month til CD17 (although FF had it at CD19) but I think that was later than usual. I will continue to BD every 2nd day until CD16 and then will BD every day til CD19. Hopefully that will catch the egg somewhere along the way. I am CD9 today so another 21 days before AF is due. Seems so long away!


----------



## hayley2

Hiya!

I'm back from the hosp and they said "yep you def have pcos (i knew that already!)" and to go ahead with clomid. I didn't tell them about my pos opks the last few days as i really want to take the clomid next cycle and have a CD14 O rather than a 25 - 40 CD O! Have been having loads of cramps today and my right ovary is really niggly - thats the one on the scan they said was near to Oing. No temp rise yet tho and it means more BDing today.... oh what a shame! lol So as from tomorrow i'll be back in the TWW and then onto clomid - pretty certain it won't work this month. Oh and i got my pre seed this morning so will be giving it a dry - or do i mean wet - run later. He He He! :dohh:

Also my doc said you O right at the end of your surge - so i've had pos since sat night and a pos this morning but i'm just gonna do another one and i bet its back to neg which would mean my pains mean i'm ovulating right NOW! :happydance:

leelee keep testing hun as your O day could change from one cycle to the next :hugs:xxx

Butterfly i'm glad i keep you enertained!!!! :happydance: My doc said just DTD every other day but def no more than one per day as the troups can get a bit knackered :rofl:

want2bamom hope your still thinking positive :hugs:

nervouspains keep the PMA going hun!!

:hug:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I'm back from the hosp and they said "yep you def have pcos (i knew that already!)" and to go ahead with clomid. I didn't tell them about my pos opks the last few days as i really want to take the clomid next cycle and have a CD14 O rather than a 25 - 40 CD O! Have been having loads of cramps today and my right ovary is really niggly - thats the one on the scan they said was near to Oing. No temp rise yet tho and it means more BDing today.... oh what a shame! lol So as from tomorrow i'll be back in the TWW and then onto clomid - pretty certain it won't work this month. Oh and i got my pre seed this morning so will be giving it a dry - or do i mean wet - run later. He He He! :dohh:
> 
> Also my doc said you O right at the end of your surge - so i've had pos since sat night and a pos this morning but i'm just gonna do another one and i bet its back to neg which would mean my pains mean i'm ovulating right NOW! :happydance:
> 
> leelee keep testing hun as your O day could change from one cycle to the next :hugs:xxx
> 
> Butterfly i'm glad i keep you enertained!!!! :happydance: My doc said just DTD every other day but def no more than one per day as the troups can get a bit knackered :rofl:
> 
> want2bamom hope your still thinking positive :hugs:
> 
> nervouspains keep the PMA going hun!!
> 
> :hug:


Hi Hayley,

It is good that you got the PCOS confirmed and that you BD'd at the right time. I really hope it is your month.

I am looking for some help here. I have stretchy CM so I think it must be EWCM but got a negative on the OPK. It just has a very faint line. I will try another OPK again later on but would I have missed the surge and the line would still be faint?

Also I am going away tomorrow with work so can get to BD tonight, tomorrow morning and when I get back on Wed night so hopefully that will be enough.

Can someone have a look at my chart and let me know what they think.


----------



## polaris

Hi Leelee, 
I generally got EWCM for a few days in the lead up to O so I doubt if you have missed your LH surge. Keep using the OPKs and most important keep up the BD - after all the most important thing is that the troops are waiting at the right time, whether or not you manage to get a positive OPK!

Hayley - hopefully you won't need the Clomid at all - no reason why this egg shouldn't be the one!

Butterfly - hope your midwife appointment goes well and you get a scan date soon.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Hayley :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## hayley2

Hi leelee i think its too early for you too have O'd yet going by your last cycle. Its not uncommon to get patches of EWCM (are you sure it was EWCM if ya know what i mean??!!) at other times during your cycle. I don't think you would have missed your pos opk yet either its too early. You need to hang in there hunni and wait for your pos whilst DTD everyother day. Once you have seen one pos you will know that they def work for you and you can relax a little bit. Then get BDing every day during your positives and the next 2days after they go back neg.

Your body has to go through sooooo much to O and your very early in your cycle, give it a bit more time and i'm sure we will both get our :bfp: this month :hugs:

Polaris i hope your feeling a bit less tired now sweetie - not long to go till you see your little bean :hugs:

Butterfly hope your midwife appt goes well tomorrow and you get your scan date. Don't take no for an answer - beg, plead and cry if you have too to get exactly what you want and most importanly what you need. Will be thinking off you :hugs:

Well my pains have died down now, just been feeling sick which is normal for me during O. Did yet another opk at about 4pm and it was still very pos which is starting to worry me as it can mean that your body is trying to O but can't quite manage it for some reason (hoping thats not happening to me!). Might to yet another one later - that will be number 5 for today, i'm obsessed :blush:

Finally got to use my pre seed, can't say it felt any different to be honest. I didn't tell OH and he didn't say anything so i think i'll keep it to myself.


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Hey ladies 
feelin positive this week. According to my opk's im now offically in the 2ww!!! Really going to try and ingnore symptoms etc.. this month. (yeah right we will see how long that lasts lol!!)
hope pre seed is really a good as they say it is!!

Hayley im sure you have Ov'd!! so come and join me in the 2ww keep me company!! lol!!

:hug: xoxoxo


----------



## flumpy

evening ladies!!

ok so I am fairly new to all of this and I have a question, I am not temping or using OPK's etc but I know I usually have a 29 day cyle on CD 7/8 at the moment. what I want to know is how often should we BD in order to better our chances of a BFP?


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hi leelee i think its too early for you too have O'd yet going by your last cycle. Its not uncommon to get patches of EWCM (are you sure it was EWCM if ya know what i mean??!!) at other times during your cycle. I don't think you would have missed your pos opk yet either its too early. You need to hang in there hunni and wait for your pos whilst DTD everyother day. Once you have seen one pos you will know that they def work for you and you can relax a little bit. Then get BDing every day during your positives and the next 2days after they go back neg.
> 
> Your body has to go through sooooo much to O and your very early in your cycle, give it a bit more time and i'm sure we will both get our :bfp: this month :hugs:
> 
> Polaris i hope your feeling a bit less tired now sweetie - not long to go till you see your little bean :hugs:
> 
> Butterfly hope your midwife appt goes well tomorrow and you get your scan date. Don't take no for an answer - beg, plead and cry if you have too to get exactly what you want and most importanly what you need. Will be thinking off you :hugs:
> 
> Well my pains have died down now, just been feeling sick which is normal for me during O. Did yet another opk at about 4pm and it was still very pos which is starting to worry me as it can mean that your body is trying to O but can't quite manage it for some reason (hoping thats not happening to me!). Might to yet another one later - that will be number 5 for today, i'm obsessed :blush:
> 
> Finally got to use my pre seed, can't say it felt any different to be honest. I didn't tell OH and he didn't say anything so i think i'll keep it to myself.


Thanks Hayley,

I think you are right. Don't remember having EWCM last month at all. Maybe I am getting a double batch this month!


----------



## hayley2

flumpy said:


> evening ladies!!
> 
> ok so I am fairly new to all of this and I have a question, I am not temping or using OPK's etc but I know I usually have a 29 day cyle on CD 7/8 at the moment. what I want to know is how often should we BD in order to better our chances of a BFP?

Well flumpy i asked my fetility doctor that yesterday and she said that every other day is plenty, however i felt that was maybe risking it a bit and said what about if we do it every day and she said that was fine too but def not more than once in 24 hour period as it can make the little sperm a bit diluted. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## hayley2

Hey DaisyMomma congrats on being in the TWW!! :happydance: Glad your feeling positive. I did another opk and it was slightly lighter so now not a pos but still quite dark, my doc said yest you O after the end of your LH surge so we are still going for it the bedroom and i'm temping for the next few days until FF officially confirms with a temp rise, but then i will def be happy to try not to SS in the TWW with you!!!!!! Yippee i should be 1dpo by Wed i reckon :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi everyone

Lots of good advice going round I see. 

I'm ok.............. just very very very hungry! Looking forward to midwife appointment tomorrow............. I have a letter from the Genetics department confirming their referral to the hospital for the scan but no scan date! Hopefully the midwife will sort it out!

I'll let you know how I get on. 

:dust:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Lots of good advice going round I see.
> 
> I'm ok.............. just very very very hungry! Looking forward to midwife appointment tomorrow............. I have a letter from the Genetics department confirming their referral to the hospital for the scan but no scan date! Hopefully the midwife will sort it out!
> 
> I'll let you know how I get on.
> 
> :dust:


Hi Butterfly,

How did you get on today? Hope it went well and you have a scan booked in the near future.

Well I have loads more EWCM today. It is so weird as I don't remember having any last month. We BD'd last night but too tired this morning and am away til tomorrow night. I think it is too early for O and got another -OPK (faint line again) but it's weird, apart from the -OPK everything else is pointing at O.


----------



## loulou58

Hey ladies! had a busy weekend, but ive managed to BD every day since Thursday. Im going for it this month!! My FF thinks im ovulating around the next 24-48 hours so im gonna BD tonight and tomorrow night for definate and then see what happens! 

How is everyone! Lots of positive news with the opk's Hayley i see!!


----------



## flumpy

thanks hayley, I will make sure i do every other day at least (tbh we do that anyway..) i am really going for it this month - if it is BFN i think i am going to buy some OPK's!!

god I am sooo impatient!!


----------



## flumpy

good luck loulou!! fingers crossed hopefully this will be your month - if not it wont be for lack of trying!!


----------



## loulou58

I hope so too, im concentrating and thinking positive thoughts!! I thought i'll feel bad if it is because it will be almost a Christmas baby and sometimes its a bit rubbish having a birthday close to Christmas but then i thought, what the hell the sooner the better!!!


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Hey girls! Hope everyone is doing wonderful... Good luck getting those BFP's this month!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Leelee.

Thanks for asking. It's all politics I'm afraid. The midwife wasn't able to ring and get me a scan date as the genetics department have sent a referral letter already. So basically I have to wait for a letter to come to confirm when the scan will be. The midwife was nice though just took some blood and I had to pee in a pot (which I wasn't expecting and went before my appointment so I struggled!).

With regards to ovulating Leelee - I got EWCM and temp changes and still never got a positive OPK. So just record it all on FF and keep up the :sex:!


----------



## hayley2

Butterfly thats a shame that you didn't get a definate date for your scan but it seemd that your midwife is nice. Its positive that the genetics letter has already gone off - can you ring the genetics department and try to hurry it along a bit? Hope your feeling well xxx

loulou and flumpy i'm glad your both feeling positive this month!

leelee just go with your body - if you keep Bding every other day then you can't go wrong any way whether you O now or later xxx

Feeling a bit confused today with FF and my O date. I only started temping again on Friday morning and added in a couple of "fake"temps before that to try and give me a accurate result - however when i put in todays temp it put me at 3 dpo??!! Is it possible to have O'd on the first day of my surge?

I must admit my temp for sat morn was very low - and you can get a low temp reading on O day as the hormones start to surge.

Also i've been carrying on with my opks waiting for them to go back to neg with just one line - last month within 36 hours of first pos they were back to just one line - however this month although they aren't still quite pos they are very almost pos which is a bit weird for me, normally a neg opk for me is one control line and a ghost test line.

Here is how they have been

Sat afternoon/night - very pos
sun all day - very pos
mon all day - very pos
tue so far - neg but still very nearly pos

When do you girls reckon i o'd? (i had loads of O pain on mon)


----------



## loulou58

I think if since Monday the positiveness (if thats a word) of the opk has dropped then I think maybe the Monday was the day!! Its exciting that you can see something happening! I thought i was due to Ov tomorrow but just checked now and its today!! i dont know where my days are im all over the place!! im just gonna get a nice bath then BD some more!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Butterfly thats a shame that you didn't get a definate date for your scan but it seemd that your midwife is nice. Its positive that the genetics letter has already gone off - can you ring the genetics department and try to hurry it along a bit? Hope your feeling well xxx
> 
> loulou and flumpy i'm glad your both feeling positive this month!
> 
> leelee just go with your body - if you keep Bding every other day then you can't go wrong any way whether you O now or later xxx
> 
> Feeling a bit confused today with FF and my O date. I only started temping again on Friday morning and added in a couple of "fake"temps before that to try and give me a accurate result - however when i put in todays temp it put me at 3 dpo??!! Is it possible to have O'd on the first day of my surge?
> 
> I must admit my temp for sat morn was very low - and you can get a low temp reading on O day as the hormones start to surge.
> 
> Also i've been carrying on with my opks waiting for them to go back to neg with just one line - last month within 36 hours of first pos they were back to just one line - however this month although they aren't still quite pos they are very almost pos which is a bit weird for me, normally a neg opk for me is one control line and a ghost test line.
> 
> Here is how they have been
> 
> Sat afternoon/night - very pos
> sun all day - very pos
> mon all day - very pos
> tue so far - neg but still very nearly pos
> 
> When do you girls reckon i o'd? (i had loads of O pain on mon)

Hi Hayley,

It is hard to say when you O'd but I think you defo did either Sat or Mon. It all depends on your next few temps. FF might change your O dates yet. It's exciting. You are in the 2WW!

Butterfly,

Glad your Midwife was nice and it is great that the letter has been sent off already. They seem to be on the ball. Are you having many symptoms or are you one of the lucky ones that doesn't get ms or tiredness?

Thanks for popping in Mrs C. How are you?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I think if since Monday the positiveness (if thats a word) of the opk has dropped then I think maybe the Monday was the day!! Its exciting that you can see something happening! I thought i was due to Ov tomorrow but just checked now and its today!! i dont know where my days are im all over the place!! im just gonna get a nice bath then BD some more!

You are on top form this month Loulou. I don't see the egg escaping you! Think I might have a bath myself. Am glad I am away with work. Too tired to BD tonight and would probably feel like I should cos I have EWCM.

Will get back on to it tomorrow! Am enjoying the temping. I like to feel I am in some way in control.


----------



## hayley2

loulou glad you are really feeling positive - thats half the battle! Think those sperm all the way to the egg.

leelee get some rest tonight then get back at it tomorrow!! What is it you do to go away with work often?

i'm soooooo tired today, i feel like i have PMT - feel really snappy :muaha:


----------



## loulou58

I havent temped this cycle, it got a bit too ahrd for me keeping track gettin up and doing it right then id worry and watch my chart like mad all day! 

Im all chilled after my bath, im paranoid they'll make my lil stored spermies float away though haha!


----------



## hayley2

loulou58 said:


> I havent temped this cycle, it got a bit too ahrd for me keeping track gettin up and doing it right then id worry and watch my chart like mad all day!
> 
> Im all chilled after my bath, im paranoid they'll make my lil stored spermies float away though haha!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Your exactly the same as me!!! I have weird thoughts like that as well!! I'm sure i over think things. All day i've been talking to my tubes and making sure the little spermies know exactly what their job is. :rofl:

I was getting really obsessed with temping too - although i have started again since friday but will be stopping in a few days to wait it out!


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, sorry for the absence, work is crazy busy and I haven't had much chance to get on!
Anyway, we are now onto cycle 3 and I've just started temping properly and also using OPKs - I'm liking the in control feeling lol! but wishing the days away and got everything crossed that I will actually be oving. 
hope everyone is okay :hug:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> loulou glad you are really feeling positive - thats half the battle! Think those sperm all the way to the egg.
> 
> leelee get some rest tonight then get back at it tomorrow!! What is it you do to go away with work often?
> 
> i'm soooooo tired today, i feel like i have PMT - feel really snappy :muaha:

I work with people with support needs but am in the project management side rather than the hands on side. I miss the practicality of being hands on but did that for about 10 years so it is good to have a break and manage a project!

Are you excited to be in the 2WW?


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> hey girls, sorry for the absence, work is crazy busy and I haven't had much chance to get on!
> Anyway, we are now onto cycle 3 and I've just started temping properly and also using OPKs - I'm liking the in control feeling lol! but wishing the days away and got everything crossed that I will actually be oving.
> hope everyone is okay :hug:

Hi Mrs N,

Nice to see you back again. I enjoy temping as well! You are a couple of days ahead of me in your cycle so maybe we will be in the 2WW together. Hope work calms down for you soon

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh yes, it'll be good to have a tww buddy! :)
especially as hopefully I'll have more of a clue whats going on this cycle!


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> Feeling a bit confused today with FF and my O date. I only started temping again on Friday morning and added in a couple of "fake"temps before that to try and give me a accurate result - however when i put in todays temp it put me at 3 dpo??!! Is it possible to have O'd on the first day of my surge?
> 
> I must admit my temp for sat morn was very low - and you can get a low temp reading on O day as the hormones start to surge.
> 
> Also i've been carrying on with my opks waiting for them to go back to neg with just one line - last month within 36 hours of first pos they were back to just one line - however this month although they aren't still quite pos they are very almost pos which is a bit weird for me, normally a neg opk for me is one control line and a ghost test line.
> 
> Here is how they have been
> 
> Sat afternoon/night - very pos
> sun all day - very pos
> mon all day - very pos
> tue so far - neg but still very nearly pos
> 
> When do you girls reckon i o'd? (i had loads of O pain on mon)

Hi Hayley, 
I would say definitely Monday - I've had a look at your chart and that looks most likely to me from temperatures too. Yay - so happy that you O'd and don't have to resort to the Provera - really hope this is your month!!


----------



## lou1979

Oh i have everything crossed for you, i agree with Polaris monday is looking very good!

so your 2dpo? ohh not long till testing woohoo!!

:dust:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hayley it's looking good babe - you keep talking to your tubes!


----------



## hayley2

Hi leelee it sounds like you really enjoy your job! Wish i could say the same about mine (i work for a bank - worst job in the world at the moment!), hows your opks going hun?

Butterfly, lou, polaris and leelee thanks for your opinions on my FF chart! I reckon it was either mon or tue. My temp went up really high this morning (i've now fiddled with my chart and got it to put mon as O day) so i suppose i am in the TWW now :happydance: Can't say i'm feeling it this month - but theres no reason not too, i think we stopped BDing to early last cycle but this one we have DTD everyday since sat so if i don't get pg this month then i don't know what we are doing wrong :rofl:

Obvisously i'm only 2dpo but no symptoms as of yet.......

Can't believe lou and polaris are 9 weeks - were has the time gone!!!

Hope all the pg ladies are feeling ok xxx


----------



## lou1979

I know Hayley the time has started going fast now!

i got my 12 week scan appointment through this morning for the 22nd!


----------



## hayley2

Oh wow! 12 weeks already. Blimey and i'm not even not my next cycle yet lol! The next scan your bubba will look soooo real. How are you feeling?


----------



## lou1979

Im feeling very tired and VERY sick...

but am trying to enjoy it at the same time, i can't wait to see my baby looking like well 'a baby' lol!


----------



## LankyDoodle

I am in my TWW now as well. It sucks. I have until Tuesday. I'd been having symptoms pretty much daily since Saturday, and today I've had nothing apart from a few cramps here and there. So now I don't know. I think next month I'm going to have to get my house in order and stop mythering about symptoms that are probably naff all to do with being pregnant and everything to do with being anxious/excited/wanting something so much my body actually tells me it's true.


----------



## hayley2

Hi Carrie!

I hope its not your body playing tricks on you - but i do know exactly how you feel. Its amazing when you want something that you convince yourself its true. I'm only 2dpo today so still have a way to go so i'm not quite at SS stage yet.

Cramps are a good sign - especially as you are only 7dpo, its a bit early for AF cramps yet. 

Keep us all updated with how it goes - we love a good BFP story!!!!

xxx


----------



## hayley2

lou1979 said:


> Im feeling very tired and VERY sick...
> 
> but am trying to enjoy it at the same time, i can't wait to see my baby looking like well 'a baby' lol!

Poor you hun! Enjoy it though as the next few months will fly by :hugs:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Hey ladies 
Think i ov'd on monday so im now 2dpo!! so im joining you girls hayley2 leelee and mrsN in the 2ww gang!!
Im moving jobs next week im actually stepping down from Store manager to Assistant SM and going to work in a store i love and started my career in so the stress levels have gone right down for me hopefully might help in the baby making process!!
im excited cant believe its the 2ww already!! 
and lou and polaris im with hayley cant believe its 9weeks already!! its so great!!


----------



## hayley2

Daisymomma we are at the same stage! 2 dpo! How ya feeling?


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

thats so exciting hayley!!!
im ok dont have any sypmtoms really its to soon i suppose how about you??
although i do feel really excited and happy this month, think that has alot to do with the job change!!
xoxoxo


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hi leelee it sounds like you really enjoy your job! Wish i could say the same about mine (i work for a bank - worst job in the world at the moment!), hows your opks going hun?
> 
> Butterfly, lou, polaris and leelee thanks for your opinions on my FF chart! I reckon it was either mon or tue. My temp went up really high this morning (i've now fiddled with my chart and got it to put mon as O day) so i suppose i am in the TWW now :happydance: Can't say i'm feeling it this month - but theres no reason not too, i think we stopped BDing to early last cycle but this one we have DTD everyday since sat so if i don't get pg this month then i don't know what we are doing wrong :rofl:
> 
> Obvisously i'm only 2dpo but no symptoms as of yet.......
> 
> Can't believe lou and polaris are 9 weeks - were has the time gone!!!
> 
> Hope all the pg ladies are feeling ok xxx


Hiya Hayley,

Yeah, I do like my job. It is interesting and productive.

Did another OPK today (but only a while ago) and it was negative. Really really faint line. I am wondering now if I missed my surge. My temp keeps going up so I wonder did I O on CD9 or CD10? My CM is more watery/creamy now.

Could someone look at my temps and give their opinion? I will continue to BD every other day til O is confirmed, just in case.


----------



## hayley2

Daisymomma i'm glad your feeling so positive about your job change - could be just what you need to get your bfp! No symptoms for me yet either. To early to tell. I will be waiting to see if i get an implantation dip!

leelee i don't think you have yet hun. I don't think you would have missed your surge yet, also your temp was quite rocky from when you started temping last cycle, also you recorded watery cm on CD11 last month and now you have it this month as well. Also after FF put your O in last month you can see a clear definition in your pre and post O temps, you haven't got that yet. Keep BDing!!!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Daisymomma i'm glad your feeling so positive about your job change - could be just what you need to get your bfp! No symptoms for me yet either. To early to tell. I will be waiting to see if i get an implantation dip!
> 
> leelee i don't think you have yet hun. I don't think you would have missed your surge yet, also your temp was quite rocky from when you started temping last cycle, also you recorded watery cm on CD11 last month and now you have it this month as well. Also after FF put your O in last month you can see a clear definition in your pre and post O temps, you haven't got that yet. Keep BDing!!!

Thanks Hayley,

You have had a really thorough look at my chart. Your right, there is no hige difference in temp shift like last month so I will keep BD'ing. Am so tired tonight though but feel like I should cos I didn't last night.

Daisymomma - the job change sounds very positive.

How is everyone else?


----------



## flumpy

carrie, hayley and daisymomma I have got my fingers crossed for you - I think I have just entered my most fertile time am due to ov on saturday so am BD'ing like a mad man! (not more than once a day mind! i dont want a weak specimen!!)


----------



## flumpy

lee-lee hope you get you +opk soon!! followed very shortly by a fab BFP!!!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Thanks flumpy 
have lots of fun :sex: and ill keep my fingers crossed for you hope you get some speedy sperm!!!


----------



## hayley2

I know how you feel leelee about being too tired to BD. Its very tiring to have to DTD every other night. I don't want to say don't BD and it wont matter - because you just never know when that egg it gonna be there. Maybe just a quickie.....

Thanks flumpy - go get that egg!!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> lee-lee hope you get you +opk soon!! followed very shortly by a fab BFP!!!

Thanks Flumpy,

Happy BD'ing to you!!!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

iv just worked out my dates and according to my usual cycle length (34 days)i will be testing on the 8th which is next thursday is that too soon do you think?? also is it safe to still :sex: now even tho i think im done oving???


----------



## hayley2

I thought you were only 2 dpo? If you are you will only be 9dpo next thusday which could be too early to get a accurate result.

You should be fine to BD now. I just wouldn't go mad..... swinging from the lights!! lol


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.

Daisymomma - good to see you, the change in job sounds like a really positive move for you, less stress is definitely good, a better work-life balance!! Hope the 2WW goes quickly for you and ends in a :bfp:.

Leelee, I had a good look at your chart and your coverline for last month was 
96.8 and your temperatures haven't risen above that yet so I would keep on with the OPKs and try and BD every 2nd day - having said that we didn't manage to do it that often the month that I got my BFP so don't feel too bad if you don't feel up to it on a particular day.

Flumpy - you sound like you are on a mission this month, keep up the good work!

Yes I can't believe that I am already 9 weeks! Time is going by quickly!


----------



## Mamie

Hi everyone, not been on here for a while and it's taken me about 20mins to catch up with everything!!! Loving the banter - what better way to get through the 2WW! :rofl:

Well i'm a bit confused now - I'm 15DPO according to FF and FF expected AF today...but no show - no cramping as normal, no spotting...nothing! I caved in on Mon and did a HPT and got a :bfn:, so now I don't know if I am or if I am not! Would appreciate if you could have a look at my chart and see what you think? It was only my first month temping and using OPKs to maybe FF didn't get my O date right? Also, I found on the OPKs I kept getting faint positives, even after FF thought I'd O'd.... it's all very confusing and has baffled me totally! Have been busy at work so it's taken my mind of the 2WW, but now i'm left in limbo again....

Any advice girls? :hug:


----------



## polaris

Mamie said:


> Hi everyone, not been on here for a while and it's taken me about 20mins to catch up with everything!!! Loving the banter - what better way to get through the 2WW! :rofl:
> 
> Well i'm a bit confused now - I'm 15DPO according to FF and FF expected AF today...but no show - no cramping as normal, no spotting...nothing! I caved in on Mon and did a HPT and got a :bfn:, so now I don't know if I am or if I am not! Would appreciate if you could have a look at my chart and see what you think? It was only my first month temping and using OPKs to maybe FF didn't get my O date right? Also, I found on the OPKs I kept getting faint positives, even after FF thought I'd O'd.... it's all very confusing and has baffled me totally! Have been busy at work so it's taken my mind of the 2WW, but now i'm left in limbo again....
> 
> Any advice girls? :hug:

Hi Mamie,
Your chart looks good hun, I hope it's a BFP brewing! I think you should test again tomorrow. I've never used OPKs but I think the test line has to be as strong or stronger than the control line for it to count as a positive unlike HPTs, so a faint positive would actually count as a negative. I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will be on to confirm this soon!!


----------



## hayley2

Hi mamie, good to see you again!

Had a look at your chart and you have def O'd, i agree with FF on that one. With regards to your pos opks - do you mean that they have 2 lines showing but the test line is faint and the control dark? If so that means they are negative. They are only pos if the test line is as dark or darker than the control line.

Your chart looks great! (even a possible implantation dip in 7dpo) Strange no AF or pos HPT though?! Whats your temp like for this morning? Do you now how long your luteal phase is normally?

You could be one of those ladies that takes a while to get hcg in your urine, maybe test again in afew days if no AF hunni.xxx


----------



## hayley2

Bit annoyed at my chart this morning it is following the exact same pattern as last month after O. I guess that means it hasn't worked. Why can't the TWW be over already???


----------



## polaris

Hayley I think you are reading too much into your chart. At the moment you would expect it to be exactly the same whether you are pregnant or not because the little eggy hasn't even implanted yet so hormones are still being released by the corpus luteum of the ovary. Also if you look at FF and compare pregnancy charts and ovulatory charts they are generally similar until much later on in the cycle. I don't think your chart can tell you if you are pregnant or not, not everyone even gets an implantation dip, the good news is that your chart tells you that you definitely have O'd which means that you have every chance that it has worked. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## hayley2

Thanks polaris i know i'm being mad even thinking that my chart should be different. I really wanted to be in the TWW but now i'm here i'm kinda hating every second as i know it will probably fail - so i just want it to be over so i can move on to clomid and have a normal cycle and O on CD14. 

I am amazed that there is even a human race as its so hard to get pg! i mean if the eggs there and the sperms there then why the hell do people not get pg??? its all very strange......


----------



## polaris

I know it is kind of mad. Even if everything is right there is still only a 20-25% chance of getting pregnant each month. But your chance is just as much this month, it doesn't matter that O was late in the cycle. So you never know what will happen. The TWW is awful though, it would be great if there was a way of fast-forwarding till you can find out if you are or not. Need to find lots of nice ways to distract yourself.


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hayley stay possitive every cycle truely is different just cos they look the same so far who knows what the next few days will bring!!

Mamie its nice to see you im with the girls you have o'ed and if you hang in there for another few days to test you might get a :bfp: like hayley siad you may need to store up a bit more Hcg than some for it to show :dust: coming your way hunni!!

As for me i feel so not preggy this month but im not down hearted!! we have decided to defo start trying again in may next year that way i will be possibly 4 wks by my wedding what better wedding pressie!!!

Hayley how are your wedding plans coming along?? did you go see leeds castle?? my mom lives in maidstone so we go there alot in the summer its so beautiful a real fairytale!!!

Im so happy today lots of PMA!!!! :hug: to all xoxoxo


----------



## lou1979

Hayley please dont get disheartend huni, i have faith :D

:dust:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mamie - your chart looks really good. I didn't get my bfp until 15dpo. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Hayley - hun it's not like you to be stressing over your chart please try to keep up the pma

Polaris - 9 weeks! woweee - you said time has flown.. it's going soooo slow for me I can't believe I'm only just over 5 weeks.......... 

Still waiting for scan date. although I rang the hospital this morning to chase it up and they haven't received my notes from the midwife yet. the nurse I spoke to was lovely though and said it's no problem for me to ring and check tomorrow if I want. I'm off to see my psychologist today - I wonder what she'll say to my BFP!

Hugs to you all. xxx


----------



## hayley2

I know, I know I should be having loads of PMA!!! Daisymomma i wish i could be like you. Wedding plans are going ok at the moment - we are having a viewing of leeds castle on sat morning to speak to the wedding planner there. I'm hoping it will be as lovely as i expect it to be.

Butterfly good luck with your appt this afternoon - i'm sure they will be pleased for you!

Right i'm going to try and be positive. I think i tend to be more negative to try and help it hurt less if its another BFN. 15 days doesn't sound like a long time but it sure feels like it. Its half term next week for my boys so i'll be planning loads of days out to try and take my mind off it.

Had a few twinges in my right side today - right where my ovary is. Not sure what that is. Maybe the follicle shrinking back down after O.

:hug:


----------



## polaris

Hi Butterfly, it's funny when I look back on it, the time has flown by, but when you're actually going through it it seems to go really slowly - if that makes any sense. For instance it still seems like about a million years till my scan. But we will both get there in the end. I'm sure your psychologist will be delighted for you too!


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Daisymomma - good to see you, the change in job sounds like a really positive move for you, less stress is definitely good, a better work-life balance!! Hope the 2WW goes quickly for you and ends in a :bfp:.
> 
> Leelee, I had a good look at your chart and your coverline for last month was
> 96.8 and your temperatures haven't risen above that yet so I would keep on with the OPKs and try and BD every 2nd day - having said that we didn't manage to do it that often the month that I got my BFP so don't feel too bad if you don't feel up to it on a particular day.
> 
> Flumpy - you sound like you are on a mission this month, keep up the good work!
> 
> Yes I can't believe that I am already 9 weeks!  Time is going by quickly!


Hi Polaris,

I can't believe that you are 9 weeks already. The time has flown by, although it also seems like ages since you announced your BFP. 

Hayley - come on, where is that PMA. Implantation wouldn't even have occurred yet so your temps are likely to be the same! Will you continue temping for the rest of the 2WW?

Lou - how are you feeling? It's good to see you pop in?

Loulou - are you busy BD'ing? I couldn't manage it last night but am feeling refreshed today so will continue with my BD'ing every other day until I get a +OPK.

Butterfly - hope the appointment goes well this afternoon. :hugs:

Daisymomma - you have a bit of a way to go yet so don't feel downhearted. You are only about 2DPO (is that right?) so you wouldn't be having any symptoms yet anyway.

Well, my temp went down this morning so all you temping experts were right and I didn't O. I am hoping I will O sometime over the weekend or early next week as I am staying with my parents next weekend and don't want to be BD'ing in their house. Also, if I am around other people it will make the 2WW go a lot quicker!


----------



## Mamie

Thanks for looking at my chart, really appreciate your comments. I gave in and did another HPTthis morning and for the first time I actually saw a faint (very faint - OH thinks I imagined it!) pink line where the positive would be.... really don't want to get my hopes up. Am trying to rationalise every reason for the colour, but.....???? Oh i hate not knowing!!!! That was my last internet cheapie so I'll have to go and buy another test, but i'm trying to make myself wait til Saturday so that if it is a BFP it will show more strongly. My temp stayed quite high today, and still no sign of AF....just tender BBs so who knows! The wait continues.....

Hope you're all well.... we have lovely sunshine here in Glasgow so I'm away to walk the dog and try not to stare at every pram/baby/pregnant person I pass.....


----------



## leelee

Mamie said:


> Thanks for looking at my chart, really appreciate your comments. I gave in and did another HPTthis morning and for the first time I actually saw a faint (very faint - OH thinks I imagined it!) pink line where the positive would be.... really don't want to get my hopes up. Am trying to rationalise every reason for the colour, but.....???? Oh i hate not knowing!!!! That was my last internet cheapie so I'll have to go and buy another test, but i'm trying to make myself wait til Saturday so that if it is a BFP it will show more strongly. My temp stayed quite high today, and still no sign of AF....just tender BBs so who knows! The wait continues.....
> 
> Hope you're all well.... we have lovely sunshine here in Glasgow so I'm away to walk the dog and try not to stare at every pram/baby/pregnant person I pass.....

Hi Mamie,

Your chart looks great. It is making me get excited for you!!! When is/was AF due?


----------



## loulou58

Hey girlies spent the last few days working, BD'ing and almost dying too!! Im a bit of a drama queen over this but i swear ive had the worst cold of my life, its verging on flu! I woke up on Monday morning with a bit of a sore throat and it was all downhill from there, rapidly and badly!! my ears have only just popped back open now for me to be able to hear!! Ive been awful. 

Even on Tuesday night i could hardly breathe or hear and was all snotty but it was on my FF as OV day so i said "just stick it in!!" romantic arent i! So i did it! but ive stopped now for a few days, im done in!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey girlies spent the last few days working, BD'ing and almost dying too!! Im a bit of a drama queen over this but i swear ive had the worst cold of my life, its verging on flu! I woke up on Monday morning with a bit of a sore throat and it was all downhill from there, rapidly and badly!! my ears have only just popped back open now for me to be able to hear!! Ive been awful.
> 
> Even on Tuesday night i could hardly breathe or hear and was all snotty but it was on my FF as OV day so i said "just stick it in!!" romantic arent i! So i did it! but ive stopped now for a few days, im done in!

Your so funny Loulou!!!

Ha ha! I can understand that though and at least you got the deed done. You defo are dedicated to the cause and deserve a :bfp: after that!!!!


----------



## loulou58

I hope so!! I tried as hard as i could through my illness!! I hope being sick doesnt affect your OV etc...never really looked into it. My sister had the same but the doctor prescribed her some antibiotics but ive braved it cos i dont want to take anything at this time just incase it does anything!! Im 2dpo now so im keepin my fingers crossed, how are you leelee? xx


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

oh bless you loulou you have had a horrible time of it by the sounds of things!!
But hey welcome to the 2ww we are at exactly the same stage 2dpo, we can keep each other company.

i seem to have ov'd late this month its that bad?? im not to sure really. We :sex: every other night i ov'd on mon or tues and we :sex: on monday but not tuesday is that a problem do you think???

hows everyone doing tonight???

:hug: xoxox


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I hope so!! I tried as hard as i could through my illness!! I hope being sick doesnt affect your OV etc...never really looked into it. My sister had the same but the doctor prescribed her some antibiotics but ive braved it cos i dont want to take anything at this time just incase it does anything!! Im 2dpo now so im keepin my fingers crossed, how are you leelee? xx

Hey Loulou!

I'm bad. A bit disappointed I have a bit more of a wait for O as I had timed BD well for what I thought was O. Will keep going though. Last month I didn't BD near the time of O so I was really silly even thinking I could have been pregnant. Hopefully, if I BD every other day and every day around O then at least I will be in with a shot!


----------



## leelee

DAISYMOMMA said:


> oh bless you loulou you have had a horrible time of it by the sounds of things!!
> But hey welcome to the 2ww we are at exactly the same stage 2dpo, we can keep each other company.
> 
> i seem to have ov'd late this month its that bad?? im not to sure really. We :sex: every other night i ov'd on mon or tues and we :sex: on monday but not tuesday is that a problem do you think???
> 
> hows everyone doing tonight???
> 
> :hug: xoxox

Hi Daisymomma,

No, I don't think ovulating late is bad at all. And you seemed to BD at the right time so don't worry about it. Fingers crossed it is your lucky month


----------



## loulou58

No Daisymomma it sounds like you had some stuff in time for the eggy!! Fingers crossed for you! Leelee keep on BD'ing!! I did every day since thursday to tuesday night, i was not missing it, but i bet somehow i have!!


----------



## Jeannette

Hi Ladies. I have been off for weeks.....trying so hard to put this all out of my head but now I'm 7dpo and I just can't take it anymore!!! :hissy: I've missed you guys :hugs:


----------



## loulou58

Come on in!! 7dpo is a killer, halfway there!!! 6 more sleeps! haha


----------



## Jeannette

Great way to put it! If only I could sleep for the next 6 days!


----------



## flumpy

hi guys,

How is everyone this evening?!

well I am 2 days away from O'ing (i think) so I have been BD'ing every night - off to do some more shortly!!

hayley I just noticed you are getting married - congrats!! you will have to keep us updated with the plans! i love a good wedding!! i am actually a wedding planner so if you need any help give us a shout!!

Hang in there jeanette not long to go now - i am not even in the 2ww yet so you are 7 days nearer than me!!! fingers crossed its a BFP!!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> No Daisymomma it sounds like you had some stuff in time for the eggy!! Fingers crossed for you! Leelee keep on BD'ing!! I did every day since thursday to tuesday night, i was not missing it, but i bet somehow i have!!


I will keep the BD'ing up! You seem to have covered all bases Loulou, I don't think that egg can escape at this stage!


----------



## loulou58

If it escapes me i will not be a happy bunny at all!! I even troopered it through the flu almost!! if i didnt catch it last week god knows when i will


----------



## hayley2

Your a chatty bunch tonight!

loulou good on you for battle through the flu! Lets hope it was worth your OH "sticking it in!" :rofl: i know how you feel about if you get AF this month you won't know what you've done wrong. 

leelee and flumpy i hope your keeping up with the BDing :happydance:

Wow flumpy being a wedding planner must be such a great job! We are viewing Leeds Castle in kent on sat and will hopefully be booking it :happydance: Weddings and babies both at the same time :muaha: i'm going to be mad by the end of all this!

Welcome back jeanette! Good to see you again. I am a few days behind you at 3 dpo and i'm struggling with the wait already :dohh:

daisymomma any new symptoms yet? How are your wedding plans now? 



As for me i have horrible tummy pains with so much gas..... not very nice i know but hey who else can i tell except for you girls! :blush: I can't remember the last time my belly as felt like this just with gas, its horrid (no bad smells fortunately :rofl:))


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Girls!!! Well i'm 13dpo and BFN today and still no sign of AF, which is a good thing!!! I"m not sure when to test again!! I really feel like testing everyday, but if i haven't even gotten a faint line there's probably no point!!!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## leelee

want2bamom said:


> Hey Girls!!! Well i'm 13dpo and BFN today and still no sign of AF, which is a good thing!!! I"m not sure when to test again!! I really feel like testing everyday, but if i haven't even gotten a faint line there's probably no point!!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing??

Hiya Wantbamom,

Was it yesterday that AF was due for you? Looked at your chart but I don't see a temp for this morning yet but I guess you are still asleep!

If AF was due yesterday and didn't appear then I would maybe test today?

I am good, my temp has levelled off so am still waiting for O. Got some BD in last night and am still waiting for a +OPK. Feeling quite chilled out and energetic today!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Your a chatty bunch tonight!
> 
> loulou good on you for battle through the flu! Lets hope it was worth your OH "sticking it in!" :rofl: i know how you feel about if you get AF this month you won't know what you've done wrong.
> 
> leelee and flumpy i hope your keeping up with the BDing :happydance:
> 
> Wow flumpy being a wedding planner must be such a great job! We are viewing Leeds Castle in kent on sat and will hopefully be booking it :happydance: Weddings and babies both at the same time :muaha: i'm going to be mad by the end of all this!
> 
> Welcome back jeanette! Good to see you again. I am a few days behind you at 3 dpo and i'm struggling with the wait already :dohh:
> 
> daisymomma any new symptoms yet? How are your wedding plans now?
> 
> 
> 
> As for me i have horrible tummy pains with so much gas..... not very nice i know but hey who else can i tell except for you girls! :blush: I can't remember the last time my belly as felt like this just with gas, its horrid (no bad smells fortunately :rofl:))


Hi Hayley,

Nice little temp rise for you this morning, and completely different to last month too where there was a dip!


----------



## polaris

Hi girls,

Loulou - so sorry you hear you're smothered with a cold at the moment - I really admire your dedication to the cause though in battling through it!!:rofl:

Leelee - glad you're feeling a bit better today, after all you are finding out loads of information about your cycle that you wouldn't have known about if you were not charting, so this has to increase your chances of getting that :bfp: soon.

Hayley - Gassy tummy pains are a definite pregnancy symptom - I get this all the time now and I never got it when I wasn't pregnant. I know it's still a bit early for symptom spotting but still!!!

Want2beamom - Good luck for this cycle hun, did you get your test results back yet from the doc?

Jeannette - you're doing good- over half way through the 2ww already!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## lou1979

Yep gas is a very good sign !


----------



## Jeannette

Was a big one for me with both of my pregnancies....so ladylike!! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Ladies

Glad you're all still here - working hard at the :sex. Not too much symptom spotting going on which is good - chilling instead 

As for me psychologist was really happy and says that she doesn't need to see me again although her door is open for me which I thought was really nice. She said I seem to be coping with life much better and I suppose I am. I finally got a scan date which is 24th April and if the dating is correct then CVS is 21st May. Both dates seem so far away so I'm just gonna chill and put my feet up cos I feel very very tired!

I have got to say that Maimee and Jeanette - you're charts look wonderful.

Keeping my fingers crossed for all the BFP's soon.

:dust:


----------



## Jeannette

Thank you for the words of encouragement Butterfly! I am so happy to hear that everything went so well for you with psychologist, and that you are feel happy and relaxed! You really deserve it!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jeannette

Mamie....did you test again today???


----------



## Mamie

Jeannette said:


> Mamie....did you test again today???

Yeh i tested again today....having said I'd wait til tomorrow....but I found a cheap TESCO one in my drawer I'd forgotten about an couldn't resist!

Anyway.... it showed a faint positive again :happydance:

I know with OPKs a faint positive is a negative, is that the same with HPTs? Or is a faint line considered positive??????


----------



## Jeannette

A line is a line sweetie.........CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Mamie said:


> Jeannette said:
> 
> 
> Mamie....did you test again today???
> 
> Yeh i tested again today....having said I'd wait til tomorrow....but I found a cheap TESCO one in my drawer I'd forgotten about an couldn't resist!
> 
> Anyway.... it showed a faint positive again :happydance:
> 
> I know with OPKs a faint positive is a negative, is that the same with HPTs? Or is a faint line considered positive??????Click to expand...


Wow Mamie, a positive is a positive on a HPT. Well done!! You got your :bfp:


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> A line is a line sweetie.........CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :hugs:

Your chart is looking very nice Jeanette!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wow mamie - this is fantastic news. a line is a BFP hun wooo hoooo


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Glad you're all still here - working hard at the :sex. Not too much symptom spotting going on which is good - chilling instead
> 
> As for me psychologist was really happy and says that she doesn't need to see me again although her door is open for me which I thought was really nice. She said I seem to be coping with life much better and I suppose I am. I finally got a scan date which is 24th April and if the dating is correct then CVS is 21st May. Both dates seem so far away so I'm just gonna chill and put my feet up cos I feel very very tired!
> 
> I have got to say that Maimee and Jeanette - you're charts look wonderful.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all the BFP's soon.
> 
> :dust:


Hi Butterfly,

That is great news that you don't need to go to your psychologist anymore, a real positive step!

I know the scan dates seem very far away but try to rest up as much as possible. The time will fly around and they will be here before you know it. It is the 3rd April already so just 3 weeks for the first scan.

:hugs:


----------



## hayley2

CONGRATULATIONS MAMIE!!!!!!! Brilliant news!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Whos going to be next??????

Butterfly i'm glad your appt went well hunni and hope that your pregnancy will bring you nothing but happiness!! Get some rest and start enjoying it! :hugs:

Jeanette your chart looks fab - very different to last month. Could you have had a very implantation dip at 4dpo??!! Hope you get your :bfp:. Any symptoms to report?

leelee hows your opks going?

want2bamom any news from you?? Have you tested again?

flumpy and Daisymomma hope your both doing well.

No symptoms for me yet - still keep getting gassy but seemd to be when i'm hungry. it feels like my belly had been filled with air!! the odd twinge here and there on my right side but thats about it - not really major symptoms, could be anything.


----------



## - Butterfly -

thanks leelee - I'm pleased she thinks I'm coping ok but also glad that her door is open to me anytime I need to go. yeah it's only 3 weeks - not too bad I suppose. There is Easter and then the sponsored bike ride for Mollie's charity the following week so a bit to keep me busy!

How are you feeling? You should be ovulating soon hey?


----------



## Jeannette

leelee said:


> Jeannette said:
> 
> 
> A line is a line sweetie.........CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Your chart is looking very nice Jeanette!Click to expand...

Thanks Leelee!! I have to admit I getting more excited than I should be.....though the cynical part of me looks at my chart is afraid I totally misjudged my cm and just ovulated late!! :dohh:

How are you doing??


----------



## - Butterfly -

ohhh Hayley - don't want to get you excited but I was gassy and have been ever since!


----------



## Jeannette

Thanks Hayley!! :hugs: Do you really think it could be a dip that early???? I so hope so!

I've been exhausted all week....boobs are unusually sore....and have had some cramping last couple of days.......I've decided to let myself test on Sunday. I know it will still be early, but I don't think I can wait longer than that.


----------



## hayley2

Jeannette said:


> Thanks Hayley!! :hugs: Do you really think it could be a dip that early???? I so hope so!
> 
> I've been exhausted all week....boobs are unusually sore....and have had some cramping last couple of days.......I've decided to let myself test on Sunday. I know it will still be early, but I don't think I can wait longer than that.

I'd say it is def possible especially as you aren't using opks and just going by CM. FF may even have your O date out by a day and it could have been 5/6 dpo that you had a dip. You seem to have great symptoms too! Hope you get a BFP at the weekend but please don't be disapointed if you don't as its still early - Butterfly took a while to get a BFP :hugs:


----------



## Mamie

Thanks girls for all you congrats!!! Can't actually believe it... a :bfp:...will test again in couple of days to be sure, but AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! :headspin:

My sister in law has just arrived with her 1year old to spend the weekend with us, and it's so hard not to say anything!!! But, i will keep quiet for a while longer.

Really hope that you're all doing well. I don't know what to say... really didn't expect it this month, but I guess that's because I was more chilled out about it all. Really hope there's more BFPs to follow.... anyone else for a December baby????

:hug:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Mamie!!!!

I knew your chart was looking too good for there to be any other outcome!!

So so happy for you - can't wait to find out who's next!!

:bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## hayley2

- Butterfly - said:


> ohhh Hayley - don't want to get you excited but I was gassy and have been ever since!


Oooohhh i wonder! Was you gassy before you knew? Surely 4 dpo is too early for this though? Probably not though might just be something i ate. It is def only when i'm hungry that it happens - i'm hungry now (trying to decide which Friday Night Takeaway we want :rofl: uumm chinese or indian????!!!) and my belly just feels full of air. Very strange!

Not long till you get your scan and see your little :baby: :hug:


----------



## hayley2

Mamie said:


> Thanks girls for all you congrats!!! Can't actually believe it... a :bfp:...will test again in couple of days to be sure, but AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! :headspin:
> 
> My sister in law has just arrived with her 1year old to spend the weekend with us, and it's so hard not to say anything!!! But, i will keep quiet for a while longer.
> 
> Really hope that you're all doing well. I don't know what to say... really didn't expect it this month, but I guess that's because I was more chilled out about it all. Really hope there's more BFPs to follow.... anyone else for a December baby????
> 
> :hug:

So Mamie give us the low down on what you've felt in your TWW and how often you DTD around O. Us TTCers need all the help we can get!!!

Have a great weekend with your SIL

Yippee your knocked up!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Hey ladies 
does burping alot count as gas?? cos thats been happening alot today lol! also iv had some mad sharp stabbing pains in my uterus area today it took my breath away when i was serving a customer she asked if i was ok lol!!!
bbs have been a bit twingy too but thats nothing unusual for me after i have ov'd they seem to get quit sore anyway till AF arrives!

im gonna get stuck into wedding plans this weekend hayley lots already done but still tonnes to be getting on with!! 

hope everyone is ok 
:hug:


----------



## RamzMomma

Omg.. I can test on the 11th.. I can't wait.. it's driving me crazy!!!


----------



## hayley2

I think it does Daisymomma! I hope its the start of some implantation signs!! Man i'm gonna feel a right prat if my gas isn't baby related! lol

Hope your wedding plans go well! We are onto ours tomorrow too..... sooo excited!

RamzMomma the 11th isn't far away and the longer you leave the more accurate the result. However i should take leaf out of my own book as i struggle with the wait too - thank God its only the Two Week Wait and not the Four Week Wait!! Good luckxxx


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

OMG could you imagine a 4ww id go insane!!!! sometimes i cant believe how open we are on here lol!!!

hope it all goes well tomorrow hayley please let us know wont you...

ramzmomma hold on in there hun only 8 more sleeps till you can poas!!!lol


----------



## hayley2

i know what you mean about saying EVERYTHING on here, but i find it soooo comforting to know that you girls are always here to help and make me feel better. I wish i had had you all when i was trying for my boys. Love you all girls xxxxxxx

Hope your plans go well too - i'll keep you updated with mine and you let me know how you get on. Where abouts are you getting married? I can be nosey and google it!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

We are getting married at bosworth hall its a beautiful old house in leicestershire have a look hun let me know what you think!!
Iv got my dress too and the colour scheme is dark blue antique pink and ivory with silver as the matalic accent colour. im training to be a wedding planner to its my dream job so i thought why not its something i can do from home when we finally have children!!!

i love you girls too is great to know when you need it there is always someone there to help or calm you down xoxo


----------



## hayley2

It looks great hun! Very grand! I bet your sooo excited too! Your colour scheme sounds great - especially for that time of year, all the new flowers in the background of your pics. We were thinking of a dark burgendy colour for ours as it will be in oct and prob cold - but hopefully it will be a crisp day and the dark colour will look great with the cold weather. We are having loads of candles as it will be dark early! We are having a Hog Roast buffet in the evening after a wedding breakfast. Can't believe you have your dress already - i haven't even started to look, probaly have a few girle days out with my mum and try some on soon. I want to go it the wedding show at the excel center in london next feb to get some more ideas.

Good idea as a job for when you have kids - nice to be able to spend time at home.


----------



## WeRjuswaitn09

It is so good to know you can have support from other woman who are experiencing the same things as you. I am also waiting the two weeks to take the test. I took clomid 50mg and the the hcg injection about 5-7 days later my infertility specialist gave me specific directions when to have intercourse. We did and I even laid on the floor with my legs in the air so none would drip out LOL! But I am so anxious my husband has four boys no girls from a previous marriage. We are ready now and I just want my test to come back positive I know I will be a great mother and I am ready to give up things for myself to have a family, I know you lady's FEEL me an di hope we all come back and hav epositive test results. Keep the faith :bfp::bfp:


----------



## hayley2

WeRjuswaitn09 said:


> It is so good to know you can have support from other woman who are experiencing the same things as you. I am also waiting the two weeks to take the test. I took clomid 50mg and the the hcg injection about 5-7 days later my infertility specialist gave me specific directions when to have intercourse. We did and I even laid on the floor with my legs in the air so none would drip out LOL! But I am so anxious my husband has four boys no girls from a previous marriage. We are ready now and I just want my test to come back positive I know I will be a great mother and I am ready to give up things for myself to have a family, I know you lady's FEEL me an di hope we all come back and hav epositive test results. Keep the faith :bfp::bfp:


Good luck hun you sound like you really deserve this BFP! And maybe a little girl for your DH! Your welcome to join us in our TWW - i know it can be a painful experience. I have 2 clomid babies and will be starting clomid again on my next cycle if this one doesn't work. Fxd for you :hugs:


----------



## flumpy

wow mamie!!! congratulations!!! I cant believe it! are you the first April :bfp:? lets hope there is lots more to follow!!


----------



## flumpy

stupid computer posted before I had finished!!

Hayley - when I was pregnant before I was really gassy from about 2DPO so fingers crossed - if you are not usually gassy it could be a sign of a :bfp:! I bet you are excitwed about going to see Leeds Castle tomorrow - you will have to let us all know what you think when you get back!! what date are you thinking for your wedding?


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Congrats mamie!!! wow its great to see a :bfp: throw some :dust: our way huni!!!!
Hope its catching lol!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wow you ladies have been busy chatting tonight!

Hayley I've checked my chart and I charted that I had gas at 7dpo. However having looked I saw I had the trots 4dpo and when I thought back to when I was pregnant with Mollie I remember having the trots very early with her too - strange me thinks but true. Anyway tomorrow will be wonderful for you and try not to think about the TWW if you can.

Daisymamma - As I live in Leicester I am familiar with Bosworth Hall - Beautiful! It'll be just lovely.

I'm sending :dust: to everyone and hope the TWW will pass quickly and without you being faced with any BFN.

Test as late as you possibly can.............. silly comment from a POASA! xxxx


----------



## flumpy

daisy mamma - when is your wedding date? I used to work with someone who got married at bosworth hall I saw the photos - amazing!!! I wish I was getting married again its so exciting!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

congratulations mamie! :happydance:

I'm still waiting for ov here, had a little spotting yesterday but no surge on opks and temp went down today not up so who knows! I want to be in the tww *stamps feet* lol


----------



## Mamie

Thanks again girls....it's slowly sinking in! I did a Clearblue Digital this morning, just so I could have it spelled out for me!!!! :rofl: Kinda got my OH excited too, actually seeing it written down!

FertilityFriend originally said I was due to ovulate 5 days later than I actually did, so I really thought we were out for this month because we only DTD 2 days before I O'd and were preparing ourself for some busy nights after that :rofl: Just goes to show that when those little swimmers are determined......:rofl: 

I honestly didn't have many symptoms...that's why it came as such a surprise. Have to agree with the others, that I have been really gassy this past week! Sore BBs, and then yesterday/today I've had a tightening feeling at my tummy....read somewhere that that's a good sign!!! It was yesterday that the tiredness hit me - could hardly stay awake after 8.30!

Have to agree with the others again, I didn't test until AF was 2 days late and i was 16DPO....definitly made a difference....but I know it is SOOOOO hard!!!!!

Sending you all lots of :dust: for April BFPs!!!! Come on girls!!!! :hug:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

How is everyone this evening? I am hungover and feeling sorry for myself!

Well, I woke up at 7.30am this morning to take my temp and my thermometer wouldn't work. I woke up again at 11.30am and went to the toilet. My OH turned on the thermometer and it seemed to be working again. My temp at that stage was 97.9. I don't know if I should try to adjust the temp or to leave today's day blank? I was drinking last night as well so that might have affected it. In general, drinking doesn't seem to affect my temps too much.

Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## hayley2

Hi leelee i would put it in with the time you took it and add in alcohol on your chart, it will prob discount the reading but at least its on there. i think its really tricky to try and adjust the temp yourself. also its a major jump from yesterdays and i think it will prob go back down tomorrow to prepare for O. hope your hangover goes away soon.... i hate that feeling - but at least you've had a good night!!!!!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hi leelee i would put it in with the time you took it and add in alcohol on your chart, it will prob discount the reading but at least its on there. i think its really tricky to try and adjust the temp yourself. also its a major jump from yesterdays and i think it will prob go back down tomorrow to prepare for O. hope your hangover goes away soon.... i hate that feeling - but at least you've had a good night!!!!!

Thanks Hayley,

I used the temp adjuster and it put me at 97.1 so I also think it will go down tomorrow to prepare for O. I did an OPK today it wasn't the same colour as the control line but it was quite prominent. I am hoping it will be dark tomorrow!

Are you excited about going to Leeds Castle tomorrow? Any more symptoms today?


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Thanks ladies we get married on the 26th of june next year i cant wait!!!

I had a wierd experience at work today i went to the loo when i got in and when i came back out i had a sharp hot pain in my lower left side and it made me feel like i was going to pass put it was that bad i had to call my mom to came me down!! after the intial pain it was like a dull ache and after about half an hour it went. really strange...
also bbs have been bit fuller and almost itchy today and my mouth feels different in some way?? 

Hayley how was leeds castle???

hows everyone doing today???

:hug: :hug:


----------



## hayley2

Exciting!!! What time did you test?? If was a while ago would it be worth testing again to make sure your not surgeing now?

We went to Leeds Castle today and it was absolutely brillant!!!!!! We loved every minute - we spent the whole day there going around the grounds and there is a loads of stuff to do there as well. The castle is amazing for us to get married in - the place we would use is being refurbished at the moment and will be ready next Feb which is nice as it will be all new for us to use in the oct. I can't believe how perfect its going to be!!!! The views are out of this world!! My OHs dad is a minister and he will be marrying us which is pretty special! I'm really tired now tho - didn't sleep well last night as i was sooooo excited about today. The weather was crap this morning but then slowly the sun came out the weather was fab too!

Tried to upload a pic but i haven't a clue how to do it. lol

We are getting married in a castle inside this castle.

No symptoms for me today - not feeling it this month either, don't think i am. We told OHs parents today that we are trying and they was happy for us which was nice.


----------



## hayley2

ooohhh it worked!!!!

I'll try another one.....

thats our boys playing near us! on the pic on previous post. This the actual building we will be getting married in...


----------



## - Butterfly -

How's the gas ladies? :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

awww Hayley - that looks absolutely BEAUTIFUL. It will be a real fairytale wedding. I'm so happy for you xoxoxo


----------



## leelee

Wow, it looks amazing Hayley!

Have just gone to the loo but might test again after I watch my DVD!


----------



## hayley2

Thanks ladies - i'm sooooo excited!!!! i just need to add another page boy to the mix and i'll be perfect!!

leelee def test again mine comes up really quick - it seems to start at about 2pm with a slightly darker line than normal and then by 6pm it is DARK pos! Hope it goes pos for you - then you'd better have an early night!! 

Butterfly no more gas so far so maybe that was a one off?? Who knows - i'll find out for sure in 10 days....

Hope your feeling good and starting to enjoy your pg now. Not too long till your scan date and hopefully you'll feel a bit more reasured xxx

Well ladies i'm off to bed - i'm shattered, its been an amazing day but i'm ready for my bed.

Speak to you all tomorrow

Night Night
xxxx


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hayley im pleased your happy its a really lovely place we love it there in the summer we go regularly.

hey butterfly iv had a horrible pain today suppose it could have been gas!! just knackered now really dont know what to think.
snuggle metioned on my journal page that maybe im more Dpo than i thought i was but not sure why yet?? going by my usual cycle length i should be seeing AF on wednesday???

xoxox


----------



## - Butterfly -

DAISYMOMMA said:


> hayley im pleased your happy its a really lovely place we love it there in the summer we go regularly.
> 
> hey butterfly iv had a horrible pain today suppose it could have been gas!! just knackered now really dont know what to think.
> snuggle metioned on my journal page that maybe im more Dpo than i thought i was but not sure why yet?? going by my usual cycle length i should be seeing AF on wednesday???
> 
> xoxox

Hiya Daisymomma I would suggest that because you are a bit unsure of your dates then wait until Wednesday before testing. I know it's difficult but try not to symptom spot as it will just make you anxious.

:hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Hayley. I am trying to enjoy it but then I remember about having the CVS and then I feel anxious again. I just have to keep reminding myself that there is a 75% chance of this baby being healthy. I shall say extra prayers at church tomorrow. 

Sleep tight. xx


----------



## flumpy

wow hayley that looks amazing you will have a perfect day!! but dont count yourself out just yet - there is still 10 days to go where is your PMA!!!!

Leelee I hope you get your pos OPK (and an early night!) then onto the 2ww you go....

Daisymomma - how are your wedding plans going? try hold out till weds if you can then hopefully you will see a shiny BFP!!

well ladies I think I have either OV'd or am just about to had EWCM yesterday and this morning and a few OV pains earlier so.... an early night for me as well I think lol!!!!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Im defo not gonna test till at least the 12th as according to my opks i should be due on about the 15th and as its my last cycle tcc for a while i think i shoud control myself and hold out!! well im of to bed so ill see you all tomorrow 
lots of love 
sleep well
ta girlies 
p.s please yell me off next time i symtom spot cos i just cant help myself!!! lol


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Morning ladies!!!

Ok i have a little confession although i said i wasnt temping this month i kinda have been!!! Mad i know but i thought if i didnt put it in to FF chart it would just be a bunch of numbers for future referance really and wouldnt really count as temping -think ttc has finally sent me mental!!!. However i buckled this morning and wanted to see what my chart looks like so entered all the info from my diary onto FF!!

And ill be blown according to that im 10dpo and even look like i may have had an implantation dip???? can you guys have a look and tell me what you think??

It might explain the way iv been feeling the last few days?

Hope everyone is ok this morning lots of love xoxoxox:hug:xoxoxoxox


----------



## Jeannette

Oh Daisy.... It looks like it could be an implantation dip to me!!!! I guess we'll no more in a few days! Here's hoping :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

thanks jeannette cant believe i thought i was only 5 dpo goes to show how miss leading your own body can be!!!


----------



## Jeannette

It's fab that you just woke up to a five day shorter 2ww!! :)


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

WOW yeah i didnt think of that!!! 
Its so exciting i hope this is my month!!
How are you getting on hunni???


----------



## Jeannette

I really hope so too!! I've been fighting my poas addiction by not buying any.....but I don't think I'm going to be able to hold out much longer :hissy:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

we should make a promise to each other not to test till thursday!! lol!! 
oh its so tempting tho i have two FR and some cheapies up stairs but as its my last month ttc till may 2010 im gonna try and hold out kinda owe it to myself really to wait xoxo


----------



## Jeannette

THURSDAY??!!??!?!? Are you mad??????? :rofl: How about you let me test tomorrow and then I will promise not to test _again_ until Thurs? I know I have read b4 that this is your last month until may of next year....but I don't remember why?


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

We are getting married in june next year and i wanted to give my self at least 6 months after having a baby to prep for that as im imagining it might be quit stressfull lol!!
So tcc is going on hold after 10 cycles!!

Ok but if your testing tomorrow then i am to :lol:!!!??!!!! Here hoping for two lovely monday morning :bfp: great way to start the week!!!!


----------



## Jeannette

Sounds like a great plan to me!! Both of your plans actually :) I give you a lot of credit...I don't know that I'd have the willpower to wait for something I wanted for over a year!

So if that is an implantation dip on your chart tomorrow will be three days after it, and I've read that testing 3-4 days afer implantation makes sense.....so here here's hoping for the amazing start to our weeks! 

:dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust:


----------



## flumpy

oooh ladies both testing tomorrow??!!! dont forget to let us know straight away!!!

fingers crossed for 2 shiny BFP's tomorrow then! Good Luck!!!!! xxxx


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Will do flumpy and jeannette i love the art work its very beautiful lol!!!
ok im off to homebase we are going to start getting the garden ready for summer today yay!!! only problem is i know diddley squat about gardening!!!

see you all in a bit 

xoxoxox


----------



## leelee

Best of luck to the 2 of you ladies! I look forward to hearing the results!


----------



## Mrs_N

oooh exciting, fingers crossed for both of your :bfp: :dust:

hayley leeds castle looks stunning, what a fairytale wedding you will have!

still waiting for ov here, had a slightly darker opk yesterday evening but it wasn't as dark as the control so i guess still negative.


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> oooh exciting, fingers crossed for both of your :bfp: :dust:
> 
> hayley leeds castle looks stunning, what a fairytale wedding you will have!
> 
> still waiting for ov here, had a slightly darker opk yesterday evening but it wasn't as dark as the control so i guess still negative.

Ooh ladies, so exciting - I just got a +OPK. I am off to BD!!!


----------



## hayley2

OMG can't believe your gonna test tomorrow Daisymomma and jeanette!!!! Hope you both get BFPs (save one for me though!) Wow that looks like a implantation dip on 8 dpo!!!! its huge!! Maybe twins..........

Jeanette your chart looks really different to last month. Last cycle was really rocky and this one is a lovely steady rise! It looks great!

leelee why are you still online with a positive opk!!!!????? lol Go get those sperm!!!

Hope you get a pos opk Mrs N and can start the TWW!!

flumpy how are you doing?

Still no symptoms for me yet - was a bit thirsty last night but i think i might have been imagining that one! lol I hope i get an implantation dip in the morning....


----------



## Mrs_N

leelee said:


> Ooh ladies, so exciting - I just got a +OPK. I am off to BD!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Hayley whats all that about twins???? what do you mean ??? i cant believe i thought i was only 5dpo like i was saying earlier its amazing how your body plays tricks on you almost.

im having mixed feelings but really dont feel much like i am pg as not got to many symptoms really. been getting more cm today and a big spot on my chin but these are all things i usually get before af. 

:hug:


----------



## flumpy

Hi Hayley,

Yeah I am doing good thanks! I think I OV'd today (just going on dates and CM) so lots of BD'ing this weekend!! gonna get some more in this evening just in case I OV tomorrow (I really should start using OPK's lol!!!) if there was an egg there is no way I missed it!!!

you will have to let us know if you get the implantation dip tomorrow - I dont understand charts so I wont know unless you tell me - so fingers crossed!

Leelee - glad you got your +OPK - looks like we will be testing around the same time!!! lets hope it's 2:bfp:'s for us! 

I really hope this is the month for all of us and we can move over to Tri 1 together!! (getting a bit ahead of myself I know.....:blush:) xx


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

I know what you mean flumpy it would be so lovely for all of us to move together!!!

congrats on the + leelee have fun this afternoon!! :lol:


----------



## Jeannette

leelee said:


> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> oooh exciting, fingers crossed for both of your :bfp: :dust:
> 
> hayley leeds castle looks stunning, what a fairytale wedding you will have!
> 
> still waiting for ov here, had a slightly darker opk yesterday evening but it wasn't as dark as the control so i guess still negative.
> 
> Ooh ladies, so exciting - I just got a +OPK. I am off to BD!!!Click to expand...

*Happy Bedding* Leelee!!


----------



## Jeannette

Haley, do you think the slow and steady of my chart this month is a good thing?? It seems so steady it almost freaks me out!


----------



## Mamie

Daisymomma, chart looks good :happydance: FX'd for you!!!!

Hayley, Leeds Castle looks gorgeous!

Hope you're all having a good weekend. I love coming back on here and reading all your chat and seeing how everyone's doing....feel that moving to 1st Tri is just a bit too scary yet!!!!

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

Jeannette said:


> Haley, do you think the slow and steady of my chart this month is a good thing?? It seems so steady it almost freaks me out!

Hi jeanette

My chart is the same hun!!!!! Totally different to last months cycle! have a look. I'm hoping that means i'm pg as it looks so different. Yours is having a slow and steady climb the same as mine. we are either both pg or both not as our charts are so similar.


----------



## hayley2

DAISYMOMMA said:


> Hayley whats all that about twins???? what do you mean ??? i cant believe i thought i was only 5dpo like i was saying earlier its amazing how your body plays tricks on you almost.
> 
> im having mixed feelings but really dont feel much like i am pg as not got to many symptoms really. been getting more cm today and a big spot on my chin but these are all things i usually get before af.
> 
> :hug:

As its such a BIG dip i wondered if it meant that there was any way there was 2 in there??!!


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> oooh exciting, fingers crossed for both of your :bfp: :dust:
> 
> hayley leeds castle looks stunning, what a fairytale wedding you will have!
> 
> still waiting for ov here, had a slightly darker opk yesterday evening but it wasn't as dark as the control so i guess still negative.
> 
> Ooh ladies, so exciting - I just got a +OPK. I am off to BD!!!Click to expand...
> 
> *Happy Bedding* Leelee!!Click to expand...

Hi all. I'm back again! This bd'ing is tiring me out! Will just leave it to once a day though, as I don't want to make OH's swimmers tired! Looks like I will be joining the 2WW soon though.

Jeanette and Hayley,

Both your charts look great. I think slow and steady is good. I wish my chart was steadier. 

Mamie - how are you doing? Have you gotten over the shock of getting a :bfp: yet?

Flumpy - it's great to have a testing buddy!

Mrs N and Butterfly - how are you both?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jeannette, daisymomma and Hayley - I can't believe your charts -seriously they all look fantastic!! god I feel so positive for you all! 

Leelee - great news on the +opk and the babydancing! you go girl!

Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## Babynumber1

Hi all im in exactly the same position im on c.d 21 today and im hoping for my big fat poss iv been off birth control since nov08.
I am due on af on april the 11th -april the 16th.
Big long wait but i havent got any symptoms except im moody and emotional today but that could well be af coming arhhh.
Baby dust to us girlys.xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome babynumber1. 

You'll find some great support on here - all very friendly!


----------



## leelee

Babynumber1 said:


> Hi all im in exactly the same position im on c.d 21 today and im hoping for my big fat poss iv been off birth control since nov08.
> I am due on af on april the 11th -april the 16th.
> Big long wait but i havent got any symptoms except im moody and emotional today but that could well be af coming arhhh.
> Baby dust to us girlys.xxx

Welcome Babynumber1!


----------



## flumpy

welcome baby number 1 heres hoping April is the month for us all!!!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hey :hi: baby number 1 welcome!!


----------



## hayley2

Hi Babynumber 1!! Welcome to our mad TTC thread. We are all in the same boat as you and praying for our BFPs!!!

Daisymomma and jeanette i'm soooo excited for you! Can't wait to hear your results.

Hope your doing ok polaris, butterfly and lou.

mamie - as it sunk in yet?!!

leelee - swim, swim, swim!!!!!!

flumpy gld to hear your doing well and hopefully Oing very soon!!

When we were out with OHs parents yesterday they said that my OHs younger brother had a low sperm count. i knew it was taking my bro and sis in law a while to concieve and she had had tests that all came back fine but she never told me that her hubby had a low sperm count. i'm now stressing incase my OH has the same problem, maybe we won't ever get a baby. when i was at the hosp last week they said my FSH was too high for my age and because of that i don't have years left for more children (i'm only 25) - i have to do it now or we won't have a bubba together. maybe its just not meant to be for us if he did have that wrong with him.


----------



## Jeannette

hayley2 said:


> Jeannette said:
> 
> 
> Haley, do you think the slow and steady of my chart this month is a good thing?? It seems so steady it almost freaks me out!
> 
> Hi jeanette
> 
> My chart is the same hun!!!!! Totally different to last months cycle! have a look. I'm hoping that means i'm pg as it looks so different. Yours is having a slow and steady climb the same as mine. we are either both pg or both not as our charts are so similar.Click to expand...

Oh, let's hope that we are both :bfp:!!

I was a very naughty girl tonight though....I bout a test for tomorrow, and it was a two pack, so my poas addiction took over the second I walked in the door and it was :bfn:. :( I know it's early, I know it was not fmu, but I'm so sad.


----------



## Jeannette

Welcome Babynumber1!!

Thank you for the words of encouragement Butterfly. :hugs: Oh, I so hope you are right about us all and we can join you over in first tri soon

Haley, I did some googling and it doesn't seem that low sperm count is hereditary...stay positive sweetie!!! Slow and Steady wins the race!! :hugs:


----------



## want2bamom

Hey girls!!! I just wanted to see how everyone is doing!!! Well i'm on CD3 and i don't think the :witch: is going to be here for much longer!! I'm not even bleeding that much anymore! But she usually stays for about 5 days!! Well not this time!!! Other then that i'm doing good..been having these big headaches the last 3 days and there making me dizzy! I don't usually take pills for headaches cause there not that bad..but the last 3 days i've been pill popping all day!!! Well goodluck girls on your testing!! I hope you get your :bfp:'s!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!! How is everyone else doing? xoxo


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeannette said:
> 
> 
> Haley, do you think the slow and steady of my chart this month is a good thing?? It seems so steady it almost freaks me out!
> 
> Hi jeanette
> 
> My chart is the same hun!!!!! Totally different to last months cycle! have a look. I'm hoping that means i'm pg as it looks so different. Yours is having a slow and steady climb the same as mine. we are either both pg or both not as our charts are so similar.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, let's hope that we are both :bfp:!!
> 
> I was a very naughty girl tonight though....I bout a test for tomorrow, and it was a two pack, so my poas addiction took over the second I walked in the door and it was :bfn:. :( I know it's early, I know it was not fmu, but I'm so sad.Click to expand...

Hi Jeanette,

Don't worry about the :bfn:. It is very early for you and it wasn't FMU either? Will you test again this morning?

Well I had a drop in temp today. I presume that is indicating that today is when I O??? Can someone have a look and tell me what they think. 

How is everyone?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jeanette - it is still a bit early. I'm keen to know if you do the test this morning but even if that one is bfn - don't despair as I was 15dpo.

Hayley hayley hayley - this doesn't sound like you hun. Please don't give up hoping. Please try and remain as positive as you can.

Want2bamom - glad the witch hasn't given you too hard a time. You'll be having :sex: before you know it!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hi Babynumber 1!! Welcome to our mad TTC thread. We are all in the same boat as you and praying for our BFPs!!!
> 
> Daisymomma and jeanette i'm soooo excited for you! Can't wait to hear your results.
> 
> Hope your doing ok polaris, butterfly and lou.
> 
> mamie - as it sunk in yet?!!
> 
> leelee - swim, swim, swim!!!!!!
> 
> flumpy gld to hear your doing well and hopefully Oing very soon!!
> 
> When we were out with OHs parents yesterday they said that my OHs younger brother had a low sperm count. i knew it was taking my bro and sis in law a while to concieve and she had had tests that all came back fine but she never told me that her hubby had a low sperm count. i'm now stressing incase my OH has the same problem, maybe we won't ever get a baby. when i was at the hosp last week they said my FSH was too high for my age and because of that i don't have years left for more children (i'm only 25) - i have to do it now or we won't have a bubba together. maybe its just not meant to be for us if he did have that wrong with him.

Hayley,

Please try not to worry about your BIL. You never know, your OH might have a really good sperm count. Siblings don't always have the same things so please try to be positive. Look at how nice your chart is.

:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Leelee - yes I would say that you will be ovulating today - you won't know for sure until you see the rise tomorrow!! silly I know. So you need to get to it so you don't miss the egg.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Leelee - yes I would say that you will be ovulating today - you won't know for sure until you see the rise tomorrow!! silly I know. So you need to get to it so you don't miss the egg.

Thanks Butterfly,

Will get to the BD'ing again today!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Jeannette

Good Morning! Well, I did test again this am and it was :bfn: sad but not shocking I guess. I know it's still early. I'm going to try really really really hard to not do it again until Thursday, assuming of course that :witch: doesn't arrive.

How is everyone else this monday morning??


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Hi Leelee - yes I would say that you will be ovulating today - you won't know for sure until you see the rise tomorrow!! silly I know. So you need to get to it so you don't miss the egg.
> 
> Thanks Butterfly,
> 
> Will get to the BD'ing again today!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

 
swim :spermy: swim! :happydance:

yeah I'm ok thanks. No symptoms really other than being hungry and tired oh and also not sleeping well.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Good Morning! Well, I did test again this am and it was :bfn: sad but not shocking I guess. I know it's still early. I'm going to try really really really hard to not do it again until Thursday, assuming of course that :witch: doesn't arrive.
> 
> How is everyone else this monday morning??

Hi Jeanette,

Sorry you got a :bfn:. As you said though, it is very early to test. Implantation might only have happened yesterday or the day before. I know it is easier said than done but try to hold off til Thurs

:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jeannette said:


> Good Morning! Well, I did test again this am and it was :bfn: sad but not shocking I guess. I know it's still early. I'm going to try really really really hard to not do it again until Thursday, assuming of course that :witch: doesn't arrive.
> 
> How is everyone else this monday morning??

Hiya sweetie - like I said earlier - it could still be early for you like it was for me. If you can't wait until Thursday I understand but definately try and wait until Wednesday for definate. I will be checking with you to make sure you haven't tested! I'M WATCHING YOU!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jeannette

Leelee, I have to second Butterfly on your O....I think based on the drop and your positive test and your ewcm there is a really good chance you'll O today....but we won't know for sure till one-three days from now! Why does it seem like every question we ever have is answered with "we just need to WAIT"????? I despise waiting!!!! :hissy:

Can we all tell I woke up too early today???? I guess I could focus on the positive in that....I usually have to drag my tired bottom out of bed between 5:30-6:00 (alarm starts at 5:30....but I'm a snoozer) I couldn't sleep a moment past 4:15 because I had to wee so bad!! And I really didn't drink an unusual amount before bed. Anyhoo, if I'm a bit cranky today I apologize to all! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Hi Leelee - yes I would say that you will be ovulating today - you won't know for sure until you see the rise tomorrow!! silly I know. So you need to get to it so you don't miss the egg.
> 
> Thanks Butterfly,
> 
> Will get to the BD'ing again today!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> swim :spermy: swim! :happydance:
> 
> yeah I'm ok thanks. No symptoms really other than being hungry and tired oh and also not sleeping well.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Am liking the hungry symptom. I would prob stuff my face! Glad your not feeling sick yet. Did you get morning sickness with Mollie?


----------



## Jeannette

Thank you both...you're so sweet!! And I promise to stay out of that eisle of the store until AT LEAST Tues....but I'll shoot for Wed that way I CAN'T test before Thurs. I can only imagine how bad I'd be if I invested in cheapies from Ebay....I'd take three a day!


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Leelee, I have to second Butterfly on your O....I think based on the drop and your positive test and your ewcm there is a really good chance you'll O today....but we won't know for sure till one-three days from now! Why does it seem like every question we ever have is answered with "we just need to WAIT"????? I despise waiting!!!! :hissy:
> 
> Can we all tell I woke up too early today???? I guess I could focus on the positive in that....I usually have to drag my tired bottom out of bed between 5:30-6:00 (alarm starts at 5:30....but I'm a snoozer) I couldn't sleep a moment past 4:15 because I had to wee so bad!! And I really didn't drink an unusual amount before bed. Anyhoo, if I'm a bit cranky today I apologize to all! :hugs:

Thanks Jeanette, yeah I am sick of the 'waiting' as well. Everything in TTC is waiting and it is something I am not very good at.


----------



## - Butterfly -

it's all about waiting! like I'm waiting for my scan and then the CVS and then the results! :hissy:

You're not cranky Jeannette - please don't apologise. Where do you live? I'm guessing not in the UK as it is 10am here. That means I will be getting up before you and sending vibes out to stop you testing again tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

yes leelee I did get sick with Mollie until I was 5 months gone! I can't remember when it started though - I don't think it started straight away. I'm still only 6 weeks but I don't ever remember being this hungry. I just eat eat and eat more!


----------



## hayley2

Sorry about your BFN Jeanette :hugs: lets hope its just too early to get an :bfp: Don't give up hope yet there is still time - lots of ladies have to wait a while to get a :bfp:

leelee i agree with everyone else that you O the day after your LH surge - which is today!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: you then need 3 temp rises on FF for them to confirm O. Then you can join us in the TWW :happydance: 

Butterfly i'm glad your feeling ok and aren't really sick. 

Thank you all for being nice about my BIL sperm count. i'm just a worrier (you should have noticed that by now :rofl::rofl:) i might send him off to the doc if nothing this cycle just to be on the safe side, they are happy to test him as i have problems.

Well no temp dip for me today - it went up - stupid temp!! :rofl: i was even saying to my thermometer last night "come on give me a 97.30!! pleassssse" instead i get a 98.11 - whats that all about!!?? :rofl:

i'll be on the look out for any implantation spotting now........


----------



## Jeannette

I'll need those vibes!! And no, I'm not in the UK....I'm across the pond.... Connecticut specifically. I miss the UK!! I spent my junior year of college there, it was wonderful :) I thought you guys were 6 hours ahead though....either I'm confused or it's because we just had daylight savings and "sprung" ahead an hour.


----------



## Jeannette

Thanks Haley. And don't stress about no dip, or if you don't see spotting. Plenty of pregnant people don't get either!!! You're keeping up with your slow and steady rise!! I went down a tad this morning....though I also temped a little over an hour early so that may affect it to...


----------



## hayley2

What time is it were you are? Its 10.22am here at the moment.

i wouldn't worry about the slight dip as you temped early this morning - it can make a difference - also its not a huge AF drop either. We are both going to get BFPs!!!!! PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA

Had anyone heard from Daisymomma???? Wonder what she got?!


----------



## hayley2

just asked FF to compare my chart with everyone elses and it says that only 25% are pregnancy and 67% are ovulatory. Polaris, butterfly or lou can you remember what it said about your charts?


----------



## Jeannette

It's 5:27....so yep, 5 hrs :) And yes, PMA PMA PMA with a sprinkling of :dust: of course!

Great question too! Daisymomma where are you??? Where you much stronger than me and did you refrain from poas??


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls :wave:

no positive opk yet, still waiting for that. did have a load of ewcm yesterday though, i got so excited dh thought it was hilarious! :rofl: never had any before hence the excitement about mucus :blush:

hayley not everyone gets a dip, your chart looks great! 

leelee good luck catching the :spermy:

jeanette sorry about your :bfn: but totally agree it could be too early, pma pma!


----------



## hayley2

Hey Mrs N

i'm exactly the same when i get a pos opk. i danced around the kitchen!!! my oh thought i was mad too. lol hopefully its on its way if you are starting to get EWCM.

i'm hoping my chart looks ok - its really different to last month, i'm not sure if they are supposed to be roughly the same each month or whether they change every cycle.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hayley I never used to take any notice of the percentages because the way I see it is that there are millions of women who conceive easily and don't use FF and their charts (if they did them) might be exactly the same as yours.

Does that make sense??? I'm not sure! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jeannette

Hayley I get about 37%, but I agree with Butterfly...I dont think it means much. I look at some of those charts and think they look nothing like mine!!

I also get excited about the "points" ff gives....but so many of the symptoms are the same as PMS how does that mean anything??


----------



## hayley2

i did the points thing last cycle and got about 70pts! obviously i wasn't pg so haven't a clue how they worked that one out. this cycle i haven't really entered anything in for symptoms as i don't think its accurate after last month. i've been typing in the notes section anything i feel so i can check back next month and compare.

man i'm knackered i've been gardening and just made cakes with the boys! i need an afternoon nap now...


----------



## loulou58

Hey ladies, had a busy busy weekend!! Im now 6dpo, nothing exciting to report really, ive been full of cold since before i o'vd and i have had some creamy cm today and yesterday but not too much, and ive been bloated and gassy today but thats about it! boo!


----------



## polaris

Hi girls, well you have been busy chatting, I haven't been on for a while and have had loads to catch up with. I think it might be too much information for my poor little brain to cope with so apologies in advance if I get confused or forget anyone!!

Hayley - I would not pay any attention to ff's percentages, I don't think there's any reliable way to tell if you are pregnant or not from your chart at this stage, when I got my BFP I never got any implantation dip (even though I did get a little spotting at 7 dpo but not all women do) and also my temperature fell quite a bit just before AF was due so I was sure she was on her way. But I'm definitely pregnant. If you think about it, most of the charts are likely to be ovulatory just because there are more ovulatory cycles on FF than there are pregnancy cycles, so it's not too surprising to get a higher proportion. Also I wouldn't worry too much just yet about your OH's sperm count, my OH's brother has low motility and morphology (sp?) and he and his wife had to have IVF, but my OH seems to be fine.

Butterfly - I am still hungry most of the time. I get nauseous when I get hungry so I have to eat about 6 times a day (i would have been always 3 meals a day and that's it). I have put on about 10 pounds since getting pregnant and it is not baby as it still only measures about an inch and probably weighs about 4 grammes!! But the way I look at it, your body is telling you to eat, so eat and enjoy it.

Jeannette - sorry about your :bfn:, it's still early days though. :dust:

Daisymomma - did you test yet?

Leelee - I agree with the girls, you are probably OVing today, hopefully you will see a nice temperature rise tomorrow. Enjoy the BD!!

To all the girls who are waiting to O, or in the dreaded TWW - the waiting game is horrible isn't it!! Loads of :dust: coming your way!!


----------



## Mamie

Hayley, I agree with polaris... FF only gave me 33 points and I got a BFP!


----------



## flumpy

evening Ladies!!! wow everyone is very chatty tonight!!

I think I Have OV'd now as ewcm has pretty mch gone now and I am on cycle day 16 of a usually 30 day cycle!! so I guess I am in the 2ww (which I obviously have a love-hate relationship with!!) so I guess I wll be symptom spotting next!!!

Hayley - dont worry about the sperm count thing - my brother in laws brother (if that makes sense!!) has a very low sperm count - so much so that he has been told it may be impossible to have kids!! but my brother in law has 5 kids all conceived very quickly (and I am talking 1st cycle for the 1st 4 kids and 3rd cycle for the youngest!!)

Leelee - woohoo!! a 2ww wait buddy!!

Loulou - sounds like a few promising symptoms there!! fingers crossed - when are you testing?

jeannette - dont worry about the BFN i am sure it is just too early test again in a few days (not that any of is need to e told to POAS.....)

Daisymomma - where are you? how did the testing go??


----------



## loulou58

flumpy said:


> Loulou - sounds like a few promising symptoms there!! fingers crossed - when are you testing??

:witch: Is due on the 13th of April, going on the last few of them, ive spotted up to 2 days before so i shall be on my guard from the 11th which is FRIDAY!! so soon!!


----------



## flumpy

oh my gosh you will be testing in no time then!! heres to a BFP!!!!!


----------



## leelee

Hiya Loulou - it's great to see you back online again. I hopefully O'd today so fingers crossed I will be in the 2WW tomorrow!

Hayley - hope you have recovered from the baking and gardening!

Flumpy - yes it is brill to have a 2WW buddy. You can help me to obsess over everything!

Hi Polaris - how are you feeling?

Jeanette, Butterly and Mrs N - how are you all this evening

I am good. Went and got my hair done, it always makes me feel better! Hopefully my temp will rise tomorrow to confirm (to me anyway) that ovulation has taken place. I have BD'd on the right days (unlike last month) so my PMA is good as this is the first month I have timed it well. The 3rd close friend told me she was pregnant over the weekend. That is 3 close friends in the space of a month. I am hoping I can add to the tally this month!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Are there no POAS addicts in here! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm feeling a bit low and in need of cheering up - was sooooo hoping there would be some :bfp: to cheer me up! come on :bfp: show your face!

Hi Leelee - I've had a look at your chart - will have to wait for a few days now to see what happens. :dohh:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Are there no POAS addicts in here! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I'm feeling a bit low and in need of cheering up - was sooooo hoping there would be some :bfp: to cheer me up! come on :bfp: show your face!
> 
> Hi Leelee - I've had a look at your chart - will have to wait for a few days now to see what happens. :dohh:

Hiya Butterfly,

Sorry, no BFP for me, I'm not even in the 2WW yet! Yeah, the temp didn't rise much this morning. Looks like I might be O'ing today so will BD again just to be on the safe side! Am hoping the temp really rises tomorrow!

Can't say I lost much sleep over it.I fell asleep straight away after taking my temp!

Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down. Are you worried about the CVS scan, or just feeling a bit rubbish in general?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Leelee

what do you mean you fell asleep after taking your temp?

I'm not worried about the CVS yet. I got upset about Mollie yesterday and have struggled to lift myself back up. I'll be ok - just need some good news going on here!


----------



## hayley2

loulou welcome to the TWW :happydance: i'm in the same boat as you i get AF cramps from 10dpo which is Thursday and then i should start spotting on sunday and be in full flow by the wed. if i get cramps or spotting i know i'm out!! :dohh:

leelee your temp has risen a bit - if you look at my chart mine only rises a little bit just after O then the next day seems to be the big jump, we DTD on all the days just to cover any eggs that might have popped out! 

Whats wrong Butterfly? :hugs:

flumpy you are officially in the TWW as well now!! :happydance: Let the SS comence!!!

Still no word from Daisymomma...... if your reading these post hunni then i hope everything is ok - whatever the result. you can always PM me if want to chat. thinking of you :hugs:

I'm just about recovered from my gardening and baking! :rofl: its tiring in the school holidays. we are off to the pics this afternoon to see monsters V aliens, i want to see it as much as the boys :rofl:

No temp dip or spotting again for me, my chart looks really weird with no fluctuations like last cycle. wish i knew what it meant!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Leelee
> 
> what do you mean you fell asleep after taking your temp?
> 
> I'm not worried about the CVS yet. I got upset about Mollie yesterday and have struggled to lift myself back up. I'll be ok - just need some good news going on here!

I always take my temperature and then go back asleep for 1/2 an hour. Is that the wrong thing to do?

It's natural to be upset about Mollie. It's not long since she left you and your OH. I think probably the best thing to do is to acknowledge that you are upset, and chat about it to someone close to you, or on here. I am a firm believer of talking things through and also allowing ourselves to be sad if that is how we are feeling.

I'm sure Mollie's presence is with you all the time and she is looking after your little bean.

:hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Sorry cross post Butterfly just read your reply.

You poor thing, you must have so many different emotions. Wanting to be happy as your pg but also losing Mollie it must kind of take the happiness away a bit. i wish i could say something to make you feel better and give you a hug. i'm sure Mollie is always watching you and keeping you and bean safe xoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> loulou welcome to the TWW :happydance: i'm in the same boat as you i get AF cramps from 10dpo which is Thursday and then i should start spotting on sunday and be in full flow by the wed. if i get cramps or spotting i know i'm out!! :dohh:
> 
> leelee your temp has risen a bit - if you look at my chart mine only rises a little bit just after O then the next day seems to be the big jump, we DTD on all the days just to cover any eggs that might have popped out!
> 
> Whats wrong Butterfly? :hugs:
> 
> flumpy you are officially in the TWW as well now!! :happydance: Let the SS comence!!!
> 
> Still no word from Daisymomma...... if your reading these post hunni then i hope everything is ok - whatever the result. you can always PM me if want to chat. thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> I'm just about recovered from my gardening and baking! :rofl: its tiring in the school holidays. we are off to the pics this afternoon to see monsters V aliens, i want to see it as much as the boys :rofl:
> 
> No temp dip or spotting again for me, my chart looks really weird with no fluctuations like last cycle. wish i knew what it meant!

Your chart is looking really great Hayley!

I will continue to BD until there is a major rise to cover all bases!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Hayley and Leelee you're really sweet and it is a help. Hormones just intensifying everything I suppose. I was painting the room and felt happy :happydance:and within seconds then felt incredibly sad that the room wasn't for Mollie :cry:......... I'm normally so level headed and I'm struggling but I know I'll be fine :muaha:

Leelee - it's fine that you go back to sleep after taking your temp....... I didn't understand your original post and thought you were taking your temp before going to bed! :dohh: silly me! :dohh:. swim :spermy: swim 

:hugs::hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## Jeannette

Good morning ladies! 

Haley, I think your chart is looking really good! And you are going to love monsters v. aliens...I saw it this weekend; wasn't really looking forward to it but it was fabulous!! Make sure to see it in 3D!!!

Leelee...keep :sex: !! :)

Butterfly, I can only begin to imagine what an emotional rollercoaster you are on. I have no profound words of wisdom, but I do agree with Leelee - allow yourself your emotions. It is completely natural and they must be processed. If you try to fight it or keep them inside they will just become overwhelming. And we are all always here to listen :hugs: And we'll also all do our best to give you those :bfp:s!!


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Haley, I think your chart is looking really good! And you are going to love monsters v. aliens...I saw it this weekend; wasn't really looking forward to it but it was fabulous!! Make sure to see it in 3D!!!
> 
> Leelee...keep :sex: !! :)
> 
> Butterfly, I can only begin to imagine what an emotional rollercoaster you are on. I have no profound words of wisdom, but I do agree with Leelee - allow yourself your emotions. It is completely natural and they must be processed. If you try to fight it or keep them inside they will just become overwhelming. And we are all always here to listen :hugs: And we'll also all do our best to give you those :bfp:s!!

Your chart looks really well too Jeanette! When is AF meant to be putting in an appearance?

I am so tired from BD'ing. I'll be happy to get a rest in the 2WW. Although by the time I ever O it will be more like the 12 day wait!


----------



## - Butterfly -

wow jeannette - your chart is looking good. your temp normally starts to dip gradually before AF?


----------



## Jeannette

:witch: is due for me on Thurs....sneaky feeling she's gonna come too since my temp has dropped the last two days....did the same last few days before her last month :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jeannette - it hasn't dipped as much as last month - don't rule yourself out yet


----------



## Jeannette

I know you're right......pma pma pma pma pma :dohh:


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> I know you're right......pma pma pma pma pma :dohh:

It's nowhere near the coverline and it was really close to it last month so keep the PMA up!


----------



## Jeannette

Great Point leelee!!! Thanks!!! :hugs:


----------



## Shells

Hi,
Hope you dont mind me joining! This is my first time on a forum and it may take me a while to get use to it (especially the abbreviations)....

The next two weeks are going to be torture and i know i will be thinking about it 24/7

Good luck to you all
xx


----------



## leelee

Shells said:


> Hi,
> Hope you dont mind me joining! This is my first time on a forum and it may take me a while to get use to it (especially the abbreviations)....
> 
> The next two weeks are going to be torture and i know i will be thinking about it 24/7
> 
> Good luck to you all
> xx

Hello and welcome Shells!


----------



## Jeannette

Welcome Shells!


----------



## Shells

Thanks guys, not had a chance to read all the pages before but guess everyone is in the same boat. The :witch: is due 21st April, problem is i have night shifts this week so timing isnt great but i can only keep my fingers crossed :shrug:
can anyone tell me how i can figure out the abbreviations. Thanks:blush:


----------



## leelee

Shells said:


> Thanks guys, not had a chance to read all the pages before but guess everyone is in the same boat. The :witch: is due 21st April, problem is i have night shifts this week so timing isnt great but i can only keep my fingers crossed :shrug:
> can anyone tell me how i can figure out the abbreviations. Thanks:blush:

You will get the info here Shells:

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## hayley2

Welcome shells :hi:

yep i'm in the same boat as you except i have pcos and will be starting clomid next week if no luck by then with a :bfp:

How long have you been trying for?

Hope you get your :bfp: soon.

Back from the pics and i loved Monsters Vs Aliens!!! It was great. Didn't see it in 3D though as my son hates anything that comes out the screen at him. I must admit i feel a bit :sick: now though.... however i think its sweet related rather than anything else :icecream: :munch: - pick N mix is lovely!!!


----------



## Shells

last month was the first month and i thought we were successful as i normally have a 28day cycle but was 30 that time (body playing cruel tricks:hissy:)
Dont know if it will happen this month as technically my 14 day is on wednesday! (working tonight and tomorrow, OH working days)...

Good luck this month, i have known people to take clomid successfully though.

Im all new to this but i cant stop thinking about babies and having to wait, its exhausting :sleep:


----------



## hayley2

Lets hope it happens quickly for you. It only takes one little swimmer and you'll get your BFP! The body is a cruel thing - its very good at tricking us!

i know what you mean about being exhausted with TTC - it takes over your life!


----------



## - Butterfly -

I have a feeling about a few of you this month. Charts are looking good I have to say.

:dust: :dust: :dust:

I have been for a lovely walk today and been to the cemetery to put Mollie's Easter balloon and card there. It's a lovely sunny day and I feel better for going out and having a walk.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## loulou58

Hey ladies! sorry i got my dates mixed up i was a bit gutted this morning but i thought AF was due the 13th and shes not till the 15th! doh! but its still only a few sleeps away.

Big hugs to Butterfly XXXX 

Is anyone else not feeling anything yet? Im still all runny nosed and coughing from my cold, tiny bit of creamy CM but thats it, no sore (.)(.) or anything! and im 7dpo now for the second day, cos i got my dates mixed up! It could still be implanting yet though couldlnt it?! someone say yes!! lol


----------



## Mrs_N

_still_ waiting for my lh surge - now had 3 days of very definite EWCM but no positive OPK. hoping it come soon, I wanna join you guys in the tww!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mrs_N said:


> _still_ waiting for my lh surge - now had 3 days of very definite EWCM but no positive OPK. hoping it come soon, I wanna join you guys in the tww!

I never received a positive OPK and look at me now! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

interesting.....


----------



## loulou58

I keep gettin like tingles in my boobs that probably happen all the time but each one im like oooh!! and prod them to see if they hurt yet. they dont . :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> I keep gettin like tingles in my boobs that probably happen all the time but each one im like oooh!! and prod them to see if they hurt yet. they dont . :(

I did that too! Just ask Hayley - she always laughed at me for prodding my boobs!:rofl: In fact I'm still prodding them now! They hurt a bit - not much and I'm over 6 weeks gone now!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mrs_N said:


> interesting.....

just keep up the :sex: :rofl:


----------



## loulou58

What symptoms did you have? I see people getting bfps at 8dpo and that would be tomorrow for me and i feel nothing! nothing at all!!


----------



## Mrs_N

will do! :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: :rofl:

oh yes, i have done the prodding the boobs thing too lol!


----------



## loulou58

I give them a few squeezes a day, but nothing. Ive still got a runny nose but i had a cold all week last week so its nothing out of the ordinary to still be happening.


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> What symptoms did you have? I see people getting bfps at 8dpo and that would be tomorrow for me and i feel nothing! nothing at all!!

 
I had no symptoms - I'm not even sure if I implanted that early because it took until 15dpo to get a faint line! The first symptoms I had were at 5 weeks when I was incredibly hungry and very tired and more recently tender boobs but not too bad. Some women don't get symptoms until 6 or 7 weeks.


----------



## flumpy

hi girls!!

how is everyone tonight? welcome shells!!

sorry there are far too many posts to reply to!! I cant keep up!! if only i could get on here during the day (actually bad idea I wouldnt get anything done lol!!)

well i am officially 1dpo no symptoms yet....hmmm to early perhaps :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Thats positive news!! Its hard not to think everything that happens on a normal day, is a symptom when your spotting and then i had nothing so far and felt a bit :( i know i shouldnt cos im only 7dpo but my minds on overdrive!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Flumpy I hope you're joking otherwise it will be a very long 2WW :rofl::rofl:

:hug:


----------



## loulou58

flumpy said:


> hi girls!!
> 
> how is everyone tonight? welcome shells!!
> 
> sorry there are far too many posts to reply to!! I cant keep up!! if only i could get on here during the day (actually bad idea I wouldnt get anything done lol!!)
> 
> well i am officially 1dpo no symptoms yet....hmmm to early perhaps :rofl::rofl::rofl:

No symptoms yet!!! tut tut



haha im 7dpo with nothing, feel my pain! I think we need this place to keep half of us sane!


----------



## flumpy

yes definitely joking!!!


----------



## hayley2

I've just been prodding my bbs while watching Eastenders :rofl::rofl: Nothing for me yet either in the bbs department :dohh:

loulou how horrible to have 2 7dpos - 1 is bad enough!! Stuffy nose can be a sign of very early pg........

Mrs N hurry up and join us in the TWW :happydance:

Butterfly glad you enjoyed your walk and hope you feel a bit better now :hugs:

No symptoms for me yet - my sick feeling went away so i def think it was sweet related :rofl:

9 dpo tomorrow and my AF is due on the 15th but is should know by sun as i always spot before.

please please please be a :bfp:! Fxd!!! a christmas baby would be great! We DTD at all the right times so pleeeeaaaassseee give me a :bfp:


----------



## flumpy

loulou58 said:


> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!!
> 
> how is everyone tonight? welcome shells!!
> 
> sorry there are far too many posts to reply to!! I cant keep up!! if only i could get on here during the day (actually bad idea I wouldnt get anything done lol!!)
> 
> well i am officially 1dpo no symptoms yet....hmmm to early perhaps :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> No symptoms yet!!! tut tut
> 
> 
> 
> haha im 7dpo with nothing, feel my pain! I think we need this place to keep half of us sane!Click to expand...

all of us same dont you mean!!


----------



## loulou58

flumpy said:


> yes definitely joking!!!

Have you got anything fun to pass the time of the next 14 days? 
Ive got no plans so far, just a nice relaxing (ie sit and think about babies) 4 day weekend!


----------



## flumpy

i meant sane!!! so babymad i cant even spell lol!!


----------



## flumpy

loulou58 said:


> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> yes definitely joking!!!
> 
> Have you got anything fun to pass the time of the next 14 days?
> Ive got no plans so far, just a nice relaxing (ie sit and think about babies) 4 day weekend!Click to expand...

i am going to the forbidden corner this weekend with my nephew so there is that to look forward to!! after the bank holiday my 1st week of the 2ww will be over and I can start symptom spotting!!


----------



## hayley2

One of us has got to a BFP. Whos it gonna be???!!!

I've been trying to keep busy but i always end up googling very early pregnancy signs....Doh!


----------



## loulou58

hayley2 said:


> I've just been prodding my bbs while watching Eastenders :rofl::rofl: Nothing for me yet either in the bbs department :dohh:
> 
> loulou how horrible to have 2 7dpos - 1 is bad enough!! Stuffy nose can be a sign of very early pg........
> 
> Mrs N hurry up and join us in the TWW :happydance:
> 
> Butterfly glad you enjoyed your walk and hope you feel a bit better now :hugs:
> 
> No symptoms for me yet - my sick feeling went away so i def think it was sweet related :rofl:
> 
> 9 dpo tomorrow and my AF is due on the 15th but is should know by sun as i always spot before.
> 
> please please please be a :bfp:! Fxd!!! a christmas baby would be great! We DTD at all the right times so pleeeeaaaassseee give me a :bfp:


I know! I cant believe i got my dates mixed up, god knows why april 13th was in my head, although it is my day off work so myabe i was more excited for that? haha , odd, so 7dpo i am again, only a few hours more to 8 though!!
So we're due AF on the same day!! I usually spot 2 days before now ive noticed my AF in detail the last few months so thechnically i could know by monday!


----------



## hayley2

flumpy said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> yes definitely joking!!!
> 
> Have you got anything fun to pass the time of the next 14 days?
> Ive got no plans so far, just a nice relaxing (ie sit and think about babies) 4 day weekend!Click to expand...
> 
> i am going to the forbidden corner this weekend with my nephew so there is that to look forward to!! after the bank holiday my 1st week of the 2ww will be over and I can start symptom spotting!!Click to expand...


Whats the forbidden corner?


----------



## - Butterfly -

oh Hayley I want you to have an xmas baby too!

keep PMA
:dust:


----------



## loulou58

flumpy said:


> i meant sane!!! so babymad i cant even spell lol!!

 hahaha :hugs:

I hope all of us get a BFP Hayley that would be the best!!


----------



## hayley2

loulou58 said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> I've just been prodding my bbs while watching Eastenders :rofl::rofl: Nothing for me yet either in the bbs department :dohh:
> 
> loulou how horrible to have 2 7dpos - 1 is bad enough!! Stuffy nose can be a sign of very early pg........
> 
> Mrs N hurry up and join us in the TWW :happydance:
> 
> Butterfly glad you enjoyed your walk and hope you feel a bit better now :hugs:
> 
> No symptoms for me yet - my sick feeling went away so i def think it was sweet related :rofl:
> 
> 9 dpo tomorrow and my AF is due on the 15th but is should know by sun as i always spot before.
> 
> please please please be a :bfp:! Fxd!!! a christmas baby would be great! We DTD at all the right times so pleeeeaaaassseee give me a :bfp:
> 
> 
> I know! I cant believe i got my dates mixed up, god knows why april 13th was in my head, although it is my day off work so myabe i was more excited for that? haha , odd, so 7dpo i am again, only a few hours more to 8 though!!
> So we're due AF on the same day!! I usually spot 2 days before now ive noticed my AF in detail the last few months so thechnically i could know by monday!Click to expand...

Eeeekkk i want the days to go by quick but on the other hand sitting here at the moment i have hope and the feeling of maybe.....next week when she shows up all hope will be gone.....


----------



## flumpy

its amazing! quite a way away from you though - its in north yorkshire!!

its like a maze thing (for kids really!!!) with loads of little tunnels and clues that you have to follow - when you go in you have to walk through this big mouth!!!

www.forbiddencorner.co.uk


----------



## hayley2

flumpy said:


> its amazing! quite a way away from you though - its in north yorkshire!!
> 
> its like a maze thing (for kids really!!!) with loads of little tunnels and clues that you have to follow - when you go in you have to walk through this big mouth!!!
> 
> www.forbiddencorner.co.uk

Sounds great! Def a bit far for us though :rofl:


----------



## flumpy

wrong link lol!!

https://www.theforbiddencorner.co.uk/


----------



## hayley2

Is anyone getting a sharp pain in either there left or right side of your belly when you move to quick or stand up quick? its happened a few times yest and today. prob just pulled a muscle or something


----------



## hayley2

flumpy said:


> wrong link lol!!
> 
> https://www.theforbiddencorner.co.uk/


Looks great hun! Bet you have a fab time (least it passes a day of the TWW)


----------



## loulou58

i got a few stabbin pains in my left the other day but other than that nothing much at all.


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Is anyone getting a sharp pain in either there left or right side of your belly when you move to quick or stand up quick? its happened a few times yest and today. prob just pulled a muscle or something

I get that - sometimes it makes me yelp


----------



## hayley2

I'm the same. Was on the right a few days ago now it happened on the left today. Must just be normal - but i end up anaylzing everything lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> i meant sane!!! so babymad i cant even spell lol!!
> 
> hahaha
> 
> I hope all of us get a BFP Hayley that would be the best!!Click to expand...

of course I want you all to get BFP! :happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## hayley2

- Butterfly - said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting a sharp pain in either there left or right side of your belly when you move to quick or stand up quick? its happened a few times yest and today. prob just pulled a muscle or something
> 
> I get that - sometimes it makes me yelpClick to expand...


I hope its because of my little eggy making a nice comfy home :happydance:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Great chat on here tonight! It would be fab if we could all get our :bfp: and join Butterfly, Polaris and Lou in the 1sr tri!

I am going home for Easter and will be away for 11 days so can't wait as it will pass the time quickly!

Hope my temp rises tomorrow so I can join the 2WW!


----------



## hayley2

It would be great leelee!!! All of us as bump buddies!! 

Are you going somewhere nice?


----------



## flumpy

fingers crossed girls - i have a feeling there will be a few BFP's his month - we all need the best christmas pressie in the world!!!!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> It would be great leelee!!! All of us as bump buddies!!
> 
> Are you going somewhere nice?


Going home to Ireland so that will be nice and relaxing. And it will be busy so I won't have time to obsess over everything!

Yes, everyone seems to have gone for it this month so am expecting some :bfp: to lead the way!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh wonderful Leelee - have a bulmers cider on draught for me! xx


----------



## hayley2

Sounds great leelee! Good timing as well what with being in the TWW. Hope you can keep us updated with your symptoms whilst your there.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Oh wonderful Leelee - have a bulmers cider on draught for me! xx


I might have a Guinness for iron!!!

I think I should be okay to have a few drinks this weekend, not go mad, just one or two as I will be only a few DPO. What does everyone else think?

I have a wedding the following week though so am unsure what do about that. I would only be 10DPO and wouldn't like to test at that stage as I would get a :bfn:. Maybe I will look at my chart and see how it is going?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Sounds great leelee! Good timing as well what with being in the TWW. Hope you can keep us updated with your symptoms whilst your there.

Yeah, I will defo be online for a little while each day. After all, I don't want to miss out on some :bfp: announcements!


----------



## hayley2

If it was me i'd have a few drinks at 10dpo - just not get hammered! lol Lots of people drink all the time when they don't know there pg. But thats just my opinion - i know there have been some heated arguments on other threads about drinking while in the TWW.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Well when I was 7dpo I got drunk because it was my birthday! I really didn't think I was gonna get by BFP but from what I've read cos obviously I got paranoid about it - that it's really nothing to worry about. I shan't be drinking anymore now! well for a while anyhow!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> If it was me i'd have a few drinks at 10dpo - just not get hammered! lol Lots of people drink all the time when they don't know there pg. But thats just my opinion - i know there have been some heated arguments on other threads about drinking while in the TWW.

Yeah, I think I agree with that Hayley. I wouldn't go overboard and it is easy to stretch out drinks at a wedding as there is a lot of moving around and dancing. Might have 2 glasses of wine over the day or something.

I was at a wedding a few years ago and OH's cousin was there. She was 7 months pregnant and she had more to drink than me over the dinner table (and I like a drink!!!). In the space of 2 hours she must have had 3 glasses of wine and 2 beers. I was shocked. Her husband was giving her daggers but I think this must have come up before as he said nothing.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Well when I was 7dpo I got drunk because it was my birthday! I really didn't think I was gonna get by BFP but from what I've read cos obviously I got paranoid about it - that it's really nothing to worry about. I shan't be drinking anymore now! well for a while anyhow!

Thanks Butterfly,
You have made me feel better about the whole thing!


----------



## hayley2

You've got to enjoy yourself - and you wouldn't know by then unless you did a early test?


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> You've got to enjoy yourself - and you wouldn't know by then unless you did a early test?

 
that's what I did! :rofl: hayley you know me too well!!!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> You've got to enjoy yourself - and you wouldn't know by then unless you did a early test?

It's true. I need to get on with my life as well, or else I would go crazy.

Any more wedding plans for us Hayley? Have you seen any dresses on the net yet?


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> You've got to enjoy yourself - and you wouldn't know by then unless you did a early test?
> 
> 
> that's what I did! :rofl: hayley you know me too well!!!Click to expand...

:wine:


----------



## hayley2

- Butterfly - said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> You've got to enjoy yourself - and you wouldn't know by then unless you did a early test?
> 
> 
> that's what I did! :rofl: hayley you know me too well!!!Click to expand...

I'm learning!!! :rofl:


----------



## hayley2

leelee said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> You've got to enjoy yourself - and you wouldn't know by then unless you did a early test?
> 
> It's true. I need to get on with my life as well, or else I would go crazy.
> 
> Any more wedding plans for us Hayley? Have you seen any dresses on the net yet?Click to expand...

Nope not really yet to be honest. Have provisonly booked a date of 30th oct 2010 and will have to pay a 25% deposit in a few weeks to confirm it as definate! Had a look at a few dresses but i haven't a clue what i want - i'm gonna enjoy going to loads of shops and trying on hundreds of dresses:happydance:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> You've got to enjoy yourself - and you wouldn't know by then unless you did a early test?
> 
> It's true. I need to get on with my life as well, or else I would go crazy.
> 
> Any more wedding plans for us Hayley? Have you seen any dresses on the net yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not really yet to be honest. Have provisonly booked a date of 30th oct 2010 and will have to pay a 25% deposit in a few weeks to confirm it as definate! Had a look at a few dresses but i haven't a clue what i want - i'm gonna enjoy going to loads of shops and trying on hundreds of dresses:happydance:Click to expand...


I loved looking at wedding dresses. Planning for a wedding will certainly pass the time for you too Hayley. Have you subscribed to any wedding forums as well?


----------



## hayley2

Been thinking about it but then decided not too at the moment as i spend enough time on here let alone adding a wedding forum in as well!

I wish we all lived near each other - would be great to get to know you all properly xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Been thinking about it but then decided not too at the moment as i spend enough time on here let alone adding a wedding forum in as well!
> 
> I wish we all lived near each other - would be great to get to know you all properly xxx

oh yes that would be wonderful. xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Been thinking about it but then decided not too at the moment as i spend enough time on here let alone adding a wedding forum in as well!
> 
> I wish we all lived near each other - would be great to get to know you all properly xxx

We will have to have a meet up somewhere central after we all have the babies!!! Lol!!!


----------



## polaris

Hi girls, you have been busy chatting tonight!! 
I want you ALL to get your BFPs now so that we can all be bump buddies. This is such a lovely group, I just really really want you all to be pregnant too!!

Butterfly - big hugs coming your way. I think you are an amazing strong woman who has had so much to deal with, as the others have said it is only natural to have loads of strong emotions and being pregnant will only exaggerate that. I'm glad that you feel a bit better after your walk.

Leelee - whereabouts in Ireland are you from? I am living in Dublin but originally from Galway. I agree with the others that you should have a few drinks at 10 dpo, if you don't go too mad it is not going to do any harm.

Loulou - that is so annoying having a day longer than you thought you did. 

Hayley - I think you have some good symptoms, the annoying thing is with symptom spotting that everything can be put down to something else. When I think back I actually did have some symptoms but I put them all down to other things like the horrible dentist visit and so on. But I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Loads of :dust: to everyone else, i'm exhausted this evening after a full day of m.s. so I'm going to get an early night.


----------



## hayley2

I would love to meet up with all our little bubbas!!!! 

Polaris hope your m/s goes away soon. Not long till your scan now either!!!!! Blimey you'll be in second tri soon!! Hurry up BFP i want to join Polaris.....


----------



## - Butterfly -

oh bless you Polaris - you have a good rest - sweet dreams. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

i loved planning our wedding, certainly kept me busy and it would be great to have something like that to take my mind off waiting for o, waiting to test etc etc :rofl:
wedding dress shopping was just the best fun, I loved it! aw, it's bringing back loads of happy memories from last year!
it's our 1 year anniversary in June - I can't believe it has gone so quickly!


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Hi girls, you have been busy chatting tonight!!
> I want you ALL to get your BFPs now so that we can all be bump buddies. This is such a lovely group, I just really really want you all to be pregnant too!!
> 
> Butterfly - big hugs coming your way. I think you are an amazing strong woman who has had so much to deal with, as the others have said it is only natural to have loads of strong emotions and being pregnant will only exaggerate that. I'm glad that you feel a bit better after your walk.
> 
> Leelee - whereabouts in Ireland are you from? I am living in Dublin but originally from Galway. I agree with the others that you should have a few drinks at 10 dpo, if you don't go too mad it is not going to do any harm.
> 
> Loulou - that is so annoying having a day longer than you thought you did.
> 
> Hayley - I think you have some good symptoms, the annoying thing is with symptom spotting that everything can be put down to something else. When I think back I actually did have some symptoms but I put them all down to other things like the horrible dentist visit and so on. But I'm keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> Loads of :dust: to everyone else, i'm exhausted this evening after a full day of m.s. so I'm going to get an early night.


Hope you get a good nights sleep Polaris.

I am from Dublin but lived in Galway for a few years before I moved to the UK. That's a mad coincidence! I loved my time in Galway


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh meant to say about having a couple of drinks in the tww, most prgnant ladies don't even know they are pregnant at that point. don't go mad, but a couple of glasses of wine will be fine!
if you don't want to you could drive? or make the antibiotics excuse?


----------



## hayley2

Mrs_N said:


> i loved planning our wedding, certainly kept me busy and it would be great to have something like that to take my mind off waiting for o, waiting to test etc etc :rofl:
> wedding dress shopping was just the best fun, I loved it! aw, it's bringing back loads of happy memories from last year!
> it's our 1 year anniversary in June - I can't believe it has gone so quickly!


I'm loving every minute so far too - and i know it will come round quickly!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Awww mrs N - what date in June is it? we got married on the 5th June but it was nearly 5 years ago now!


----------



## Mrs_N

oh, and i have another question (yes i am a bit ditzy tonight!) - for our anniversary (1 year = paper) I am have a 'boudoir' photo session Friday week. The photographer has asked me to have a think about any particular images I'd like to try and recreate, and any props I could take - any ideas???? 
I haven't told anyone I'm doing this, so you girls are privilaged :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

twas 21st June - midsummers day :)


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> ooh meant to say about having a couple of drinks in the tww, most prgnant ladies don't even know they are pregnant at that point. don't go mad, but a couple of glasses of wine will be fine!
> if you don't want to you could drive? or make the antibiotics excuse?

Thanks Mrs N,

I don't drive so can't use that one but may use the antibiotic excuse if I am feeling a bit iffy or that I shouldn't be drinking.

How are you?


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> oh, and i have another question (yes i am a bit ditzy tonight!) - for our anniversary (1 year = paper) I am have a 'boudoir' photo session Friday week. The photographer has asked me to have a think about any particular images I'd like to try and recreate, and any props I could take - any ideas????
> I haven't told anyone I'm doing this, so you girls are privilaged :rofl:

Fantastic present. I want to get that for my OH at some stage.

Really nice underwear, a feather boa, maybe a cowboy hat. If you go on to some of the websites they have sample photos of people who have had it done and you can see what they wear.

Let us know how you get on when you go for it!


----------



## hayley2

Mrs_N said:


> oh, and i have another question (yes i am a bit ditzy tonight!) - for our anniversary (1 year = paper) I am have a 'boudoir' photo session Friday week. The photographer has asked me to have a think about any particular images I'd like to try and recreate, and any props I could take - any ideas????
> I haven't told anyone I'm doing this, so you girls are privilaged :rofl:

Thats a tough one if you want it to be paper related. unfortunately i have no imagination what so ever :rofl: i'm terrible! Where about did you meet? Maybe something related to that. Or your first holiday together


----------



## hayley2

ooohhh i feel a bit sicky again......


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> ooohhh i feel a bit sicky again......

Oooooooh????????

Did that happen with your boys?


----------



## Mrs_N

the paper related bit is the printed photo, not a prop lol!

so far I'm thinking one of his shirts, silk chemise, obviously lacy/silky undies.
like the feather boa idea!

i'm getting quite nervous about it now, I have not managed to slim down as much as I would have liked, the chocolate keeps calling to me! 

Our first holiday was to disney :rofl: not sure minnie mouse gets the sexy vote!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh, sicky at 8dpo = good sign!!! and just looked at your chart - looks fab! 
really hope you are feeling really sick :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> the paper related bit is the printed photo, not a prop lol!
> 
> so far I'm thinking one of his shirts, silk chemise, obviously lacy/silky undies.
> like the feather boa idea!
> 
> i'm getting quite nervous about it now, I have not managed to slim down as much as I would have liked, the chocolate keeps calling to me!
> 
> Our first holiday was to disney :rofl: not sure minnie mouse gets the sexy vote!

Don't worry about that. They take fab photos and will take them from great angles. Anyway, they are for you and your OH and I bet he loves you just the way you are!


----------



## hayley2

leelee said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> ooohhh i feel a bit sicky again......
> 
> Oooooooh????????
> 
> Did that happen with your boys?Click to expand...

Yep but not till a few weeks in though. i didn't find out i was having my eldest until 9 weeks. the youngest i found out 4 weeks after a m/c so wasn't really SS as didn't think there would be any way i could be.

Proberly still due to all the cinema sweets :rofl:


----------



## hayley2

Mrs_N said:


> the paper related bit is the printed photo, not a prop lol!
> 
> so far I'm thinking one of his shirts, silk chemise, obviously lacy/silky undies.
> like the feather boa idea!
> 
> i'm getting quite nervous about it now, I have not managed to slim down as much as I would have liked, the chocolate keeps calling to me!
> 
> Our first holiday was to disney :rofl: not sure minnie mouse gets the sexy vote!

Oh i get it now!! :rofl: What a idiot :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_N

i know the photographer and she's fab, so fingers crossed! 

anyways, night girls, off to sleep, or :sex: seeing as still have EWCM :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

hayley2 said:


> Oh i get it now!! :rofl: What a idiot :dohh:


well i could stand there in me undies with a piece of paper, but i'm not sure that'd work :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mrs_N said:


> the paper related bit is the printed photo, not a prop lol!
> 
> so far I'm thinking one of his shirts, silk chemise, obviously lacy/silky undies.
> like the feather boa idea!
> 
> i'm getting quite nervous about it now, I have not managed to slim down as much as I would have liked, the chocolate keeps calling to me!
> 
> Our first holiday was to disney :rofl: not sure minnie mouse gets the sexy vote!

How about the scene from the Titanic - but obviously both be in the picture


----------



## hayley2

Mrs_N said:


> ooh, sicky at 8dpo = good sign!!! and just looked at your chart - looks fab!
> really hope you are feeling really sick :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i'd love to have m/s!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Nah just a bit of a funny sicky feeling - did just eat yet another cornflake cake that we made yesterday....


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh i get it now!! :rofl: What a idiot :dohh:
> 
> 
> well i could stand there in me undies with a piece of paper, but i'm not sure that'd work :rofl:Click to expand...

Enjoy :sex:


----------



## hayley2

Mrs_N said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh i get it now!! :rofl: What a idiot :dohh:
> 
> 
> well i could stand there in me undies with a piece of paper, but i'm not sure that'd work :rofl:Click to expand...


You never know! :rofl:


----------



## hayley2

Think i'm gonna call it a night now as well as it takes me long enough to get to sleep thinking about my morning temp, i need to try and not think about babies for an hour before bed. (easier said than done!)

Night girls, speak to you all tomorrow
xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Think i'm gonna call it a night now as well as it takes me long enough to get to sleep thinking about my morning temp, i need to try and not think about babies for an hour before bed. (easier said than done!)
> 
> Night girls, speak to you all tomorrow
> xxx

Night night everyone. Am soon off to bed. Hopefully the morning will bring a temp rise for me.


----------



## - Butterfly -

MMMmmmm cornflake cakes I love them! oh bugger I'm hungry again now.

I'd better go to bed before I eat my way through the kitchen.


----------



## - Butterfly -

god I can't wait for the morning to see all your charts! I'm obsessed!

Night night. Thanks for the chat and support

Love ya all. :hugs:

oh yeah and :dust:


----------



## Jeannette

:dust: Sweet dreams everyone!! :dust:


----------



## loulou58

nighty night!!!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Morning Ladies sorry iv not been on for a couple of days...How is everyone??? have i missed any :bfp:'s?????

What with the migrane from hell on monday night and starting a new job yesterday i really havent had a minute to myself!!

I cant bring myself to test so i havent yet. i cant actually believe im saying that im normally the one testing at 8dpo!!!! lol 
i think it has alot to do with it being our last chance to try for a while im almost savouring the feeling of the unknown or am i just putting of what im sure will be a :bfn: :cry:!! All my symptoms have gone out the door and im sure they where in my head any how and i dont think my chart looks great either.

Plus i need to test this morning but cant wee as i was up twice in the night for the loo!
So now im stuck!!

Hope you guys have some good news for me im gonna read what iv missed now looks like you have been busy on here the last couple of days!!!

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

Hi Daisy, I've missed you hun!! Are you ok?

I know exactly what you mean about not testing - i said the exact same thing a few pages back. Theres still hope until you test!!! 

Looking at your chart it still looks good (another temp rise for this morning!), no pg symptoms is not an issue - they don't always start until later on. Also getting up in the night for the loo could be a sign??

No more BFPs yet from anyone unfortunately - there has got to be some soon though.

Hows was your new job?

Wow leelee great rise this morning!!!!!!! You are now in the TWW!!!!!!! Oooohhhh i wonder........

Jeanette your chart is still looking good, any symptoms yet?

flumpy how are you today? Any symptoms?

Mrs N any luck with O yet?


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hey hayley 

Jobs great i have no stress at all now its wonderful!!! 
i caved earlier and tested and got a :bfn: so dont really know what to think at the mo!!
i really dont thnk i am this month im sure we are going to have to get some help from the doctors.:cry:

welcome to the 2ww leelee come join the madness!! :rofl:

And how is everyone else whats the Goss!! 

Love you all xoxoxoxo


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hayley 
ive just had a look at your chart it looks really great this month its a very steady temp climb!! oh iv got everything crossed for you hunni!!! xxxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## - Butterfly -

Daisy - your chart looks good hun. Don't be too upset yet. I got BFN at 13dpo - I didn't get BFP until 15dpo.

Your chart still looks good Hayley. xx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hi Daisy, I've missed you hun!! Are you ok?
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about not testing - i said the exact same thing a few pages back. Theres still hope until you test!!!
> 
> Looking at your chart it still looks good (another temp rise for this morning!), no pg symptoms is not an issue - they don't always start until later on. Also getting up in the night for the loo could be a sign??
> 
> No more BFPs yet from anyone unfortunately - there has got to be some soon though.
> 
> Hows was your new job?
> 
> Wow leelee great rise this morning!!!!!!! You are now in the TWW!!!!!!! Oooohhhh i wonder........
> 
> Jeanette your chart is still looking good, any symptoms yet?
> 
> flumpy how are you today? Any symptoms?
> 
> Mrs N any luck with O yet?

Hi Hayley,

Your chart looks brill and is so different from last month. Am loving the steady rise!

Yeah delighted with the temp rise this morning. Hope it stays up there now so O can be confirmed. If I O'd yesterday we BD'd for 3 days in the run up to O and then yesterday as well. Don't think I can face BD'ing today. Do you think that is enough?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Yeah think you've been :sex: enough! you deserve a rest. I would get another in tomorrow though - just in case!


----------



## leelee

DAISYMOMMA said:


> hey hayley
> 
> Jobs great i have no stress at all now its wonderful!!!
> i caved earlier and tested and got a :bfn: so dont really know what to think at the mo!!
> i really dont thnk i am this month im sure we are going to have to get some help from the doctors.:cry:
> 
> welcome to the 2ww leelee come join the madness!! :rofl:
> 
> And how is everyone else whats the Goss!!
> 
> Love you all xoxoxoxo

Hi Daisymomma,

Good to see you back again! Don't worry about the BFN. It could take a few more days for you to see a :bfp:. The positive thing is that your chart looks so good!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Yeah think you've been :sex: enough! you deserve a rest. I would get another in tomorrow though - just in case!

Thanks Butterfly,

Will get another one in tomorrow and then I have told OH to stay away for a few days. He said he thinks another BD today would tip him over the edge. Lol! He had to have a little nap yesterday evening!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Yeah think you've been :sex: enough! you deserve a rest. I would get another in tomorrow though - just in case!
> 
> Thanks Butterfly,
> 
> Will get another one in tomorrow and then I have told OH to stay away for a few days. He said he thinks another BD today would tip him over the edge. Lol! He had to have a little nap yesterday evening!!!Click to expand...

Oh bless him :rofl: think he needs the rest too today! :rofl:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Yeah think you've been :sex: enough! you deserve a rest. I would get another in tomorrow though - just in case!
> 
> Thanks Butterfly,
> 
> Will get another one in tomorrow and then I have told OH to stay away for a few days. He said he thinks another BD today would tip him over the edge. Lol! He had to have a little nap yesterday evening!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh bless him :rofl: think he needs the rest too today! :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah, he is wrecked. He doesn't complain much though bless him. I think he thinks I am a bit loony with my temping, OPK's and preseed. I just want to cover all angles though!

How are you feeling today pet?


----------



## Jeannette

Daisy, congrats on the new job!! And I agree with Butterfly....it's still early for you!! You had a big dip and then a recovery so I'm hoping that it was implantation for you!!

Someone might need to talk me down a little right now.....I'm so excited and perhaps shouldn't be. My temps had gone down the last two days so I thought :witch: was prob coming but then it lept up today!! Do you think that is a good thing? Or perhaps I am coming down with something.....:muaha:


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Daisy, congrats on the new job!! And I agree with Butterfly....it's still early for you!! You had a big dip and then a recovery so I'm hoping that it was implantation for you!!
> 
> Someone might need to talk me down a little right now.....I'm so excited and perhaps shouldn't be. My temps had gone down the last two days so I thought :witch: was prob coming but then it lept up today!! Do you think that is a good thing? Or perhaps I am coming down with something.....:muaha:

Wow Jeanette,

Your chart looks triphasic!!! When is AF due and when are you testing??? I am excited for you!


----------



## Jeannette

leelee, you're last few posts gave me a giggle! :hugs: Pat yourselves on the back for the great beading you've done and rest today!!


----------



## Jeannette

Thanks leelee!! She should be due today or tomorrow (I've been playing headgames with myself and saying tomorrow though last month my leuteal (sp?) phase was only 13 days...) so I'm gonna test tomorrow. Hopefully then I'll have :bfp: and you'll have a confirmed O and a coverline!!


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Thanks leelee!! She should be due today or tomorrow (I've been playing headgames with myself and saying tomorrow though last month my leuteal (sp?) phase was only 13 days...) so I'm gonna test tomorrow. Hopefully then I'll have :bfp: and you'll have a confirmed O and a coverline!!

Wow, I am going to be logging on first thing in the morning to see what news you have. I am so excited!!! How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## hayley2

Daisy i'm sorry you got a BFN today hun but there is still time. Your temps look good and you have been feeling different!!! If you did need to see a doc its not all bad - i have had to and to be honest it makes you feel like your doing something xoxoxoxo

leelee i think you and your poor DH can have a rest today :rofl: Brill temp today!!! :happydance:

Jeanette "WOW" great temp!:happydance: Last month it just kept dropping before AF. Hold out for another day and then test again.

Loulou how you doing?

Butterfly hope your feeling better this morning :hugs:

Still haven't a clue what to make of my chart. It almost looks like i've made it up (i promise i haven't!) no fluctuations - its just weird. Have a bit of a mild ache in my belly at the moment and i usually get AF cramps from 10 dpo but they could be starting early this month for some reason. i really hope its not the :witch:

Die :witch: Die


----------



## Jeannette

Thanks for the support sweetie!! You don't have to log on too early hun, as I'm five hours behind you! :) 

I have actually had a lot of symptoms, but not many that couldn't just be attributed to af....like sore boobs, bachace, feeling crampy, etc. But I have been EXTREMELY tired the last few days...taking a nap after work, not by choice but because I can't keep my eyes open! I have also had a few times getting really nautious, though it passes pretty quickly. Yesterday I had this twinging pain in my right side for a few hours....hope it was something digging into my uterus!!


----------



## Jeannette

Haley, we have both had oddly "stable" charts this month without the jagged peaks and valleys.....I'm keeping my fx for both!! :dust:

Actually, I've just decided in my great wisdom and powers over the universe that we are all getting :bfp:s this month!!!


----------



## hayley2

I hope your right!

Our charts are very strange this cycle


----------



## Mamie

Hey girls, i'm loving your chat....really want you all to get BFPs and come over to 1st Tri....it's a bit lonely over there without all your chatter!

Daisy...it took me til 16DPO to get my BFP so don't lose hope yet. Also, I had very few symptoms to be honest so sometimes you just never know....!!!!

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

ooohhh my belly really aches - i think i'm out girls this is what happened last month :cry:

Hi mamie how ya feeling?


----------



## - Butterfly -

die :witch: die - keep away from Hayley or I'll be after ya! 

I really want you all to get BFP. I haven't really joined in the first tri at all - I don't wanna leave you guys behind. Your charts look great.

Jeannette you have amazing strength - I so hope you get BFP tomorrow.

Mamie it's great that you've come back and shared your experience with us. It's so tempting to test early like 8dpo (like I did) and keep testing but then I didn't get my BFP until 15dpo and with getting it at 16dpo - it really makes you think that anything before 13dpo probably is too early and not worth putting ourselves through the heartache.

Hayley - I'm feeling much better today thank you. Still no symptoms really though.


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've got butterflies in my tummy thinking about you and looking at your charts. Please please let it be your months. :hugs:


----------



## hayley2

I wish it was my month but i'm sure shes on her way - got horrid AF cramps now. Bloody 9dpo she gives me cramps earlier every month. Oh well least she had given me some warning.......

Roll on next week when i can take my clomid and hopefully get a lovely BFP at the end of it - next cycle is my last one for a while.......


----------



## hayley2

Great website i just found with all the symptoms you could have depending on what dpo you are:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/


----------



## sazza

Very interesting - thanks for sharing. :)


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> I wish it was my month but i'm sure shes on her way - got horrid AF cramps now. Bloody 9dpo she gives me cramps earlier every month. Oh well least she had given me some warning.......
> 
> Roll on next week when i can take my clomid and hopefully get a lovely BFP at the end of it - next cycle is my last one for a while.......

Please don't despair yet Hayley. Your chart looks so good.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I hope not Hayley. xx


----------



## mwttc

Hi ladies! Can I join in? I am 4DPO and just counting down the days until I can test. I used OPK's, so I know we BDed on the right days.. fingers crossed!


----------



## leelee

mwttc said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join in? I am 4DPO and just counting down the days until I can test. I used OPK's, so I know we BDed on the right days.. fingers crossed!

Hi and welcome Mwttc!


----------



## Jeannette

Welcome mwttc! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Evening ladies.

I just wanted to let you know that I'm staying away for a little while. I have got myself into a right state today....... see my post worry worry worry in the First Tri posts.

Because I have no pregnancy symptoms I think there's something wrong and reading about other ladie's symptoms is just making me worse. I wish I hadn't gone looking at the First Tri posts now :-(

I'm hoping that when I come back on - I'll be happier and there will be a few more of you with BFP.

Best wishes to you all and I'll see you soon.
Love ya loads. :hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that I'm staying away for a little while. I have got myself into a right state today....... see my post worry worry worry in the First Tri posts.
> 
> Because I have no pregnancy symptoms I think there's something wrong and reading about other ladie's symptoms is just making me worse. I wish I hadn't gone looking at the First Tri posts now :-(
> 
> I'm hoping that when I come back on - I'll be happier and there will be a few more of you with BFP.
> 
> Best wishes to you all and I'll see you soon.
> Love ya loads. :hugs:

Hey Butterfly,

You do what you have to do to keep yourself feeling okay. It is not long until your scan so I hope the days go quickly for you. Just remember, lots of women don't have many symptoms at all. My friend is 16 weeks and apart from feeling tired she said there has been nothing. She said she hasn't even got a bump yet, but when she had her scan last week everything was perfect.

I will miss you and look forward to your return.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

Butterfly hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

leelee yay on the temp rise!
jeanette your chart looks fab, agree it looks triphasic! so exciting! 
hayley wow your chart looks fab too, very steady rise. fingers crossed your cramps aren't :witch:
welcome mwttc :wave:

no positive opk today either :cry:
my temp is staying fairly steady, really hoping it'll start to rise!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> Butterfly hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:
> 
> leelee yay on the temp rise!
> jeanette your chart looks fab, agree it looks triphasic! so exciting!
> hayley wow your chart looks fab too, very steady rise. fingers crossed your cramps aren't :witch:
> welcome mwttc :wave:
> 
> no positive opk today either :cry:
> my temp is staying fairly steady, really hoping it'll start to rise!

I will keep my fingers crossed for a temp rise tomorrow for you!


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks hun, getting fed up of waiting now! 
last two cycles were 24 and 35 days long, how long will this one be???


----------



## loulou58

Heyyy lovely ladies! :)

Im still the same today, got a really bad runny nose even though my cold has gone, i hope its a sign!! but it will be the cold i guess! other than that, nothing, nothing at all!! 8dpo today. 7 days to AF!


----------



## loulou58

Jeanette your chart looks FAB U LOUS! fingers crossed!!!
Leelee i bet your knackered after all the BD'ing!! fingers x'd you got the eggy!!
Hayley dont let the cramps get you! I will keep thinking pma for you! stay positive!!!!
Mrs N will be gettin my positive too! pma for some ov action!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> thanks hun, getting fed up of waiting now!
> last two cycles were 24 and 35 days long, how long will this one be???

It must be frustrating that your cycle varies so much. Mine is relatively steady, between 29/20 days. I tell you something, I will be really sad if I don't get a :bfp: this month as we BD'd at the right time. I know realistically it is only the 1st month that we have BD'd at the right time and it can take longer but I will really start to worry I think.

I think the reason I am uptight is because I have just turned 32 and feel like I am getting on a bit :cry:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Jeanette your chart looks FAB U LOUS! fingers crossed!!!
> Leelee i bet your knackered after all the BD'ing!! fingers x'd you got the eggy!!
> Hayley dont let the cramps get you! I will keep thinking pma for you! stay positive!!!!
> Mrs N will be gettin my positive too! pma for some ov action!

I am wrecked Loulou! I better get the egg!

You deserve to catch the egg after Bd'ing through your cold. Oh,I really hope we all get it this month.


----------



## loulou58

leelee said:


> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun, getting fed up of waiting now!
> last two cycles were 24 and 35 days long, how long will this one be???
> 
> Mine is relatively steady, between 29/20 days. I tell you something, I will be really sad if I don't get a :bfp: this month as we BD'd at the right time. I know realistically it is only the 1st month that we have BD'd at the right time and it can take longer but I will really start to worry I think.Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same, ive been on and off with the BD'ing the last 2 or 3 months but this month i BD'd a thurs,fri,sat,sun,mon,tues and wed and i ov'd on the tuesday. I have a regular 27/28day cycle spot on, and if i dont get it this month my head will be destroyed worrying! even when i know these things do take time!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun, getting fed up of waiting now!
> last two cycles were 24 and 35 days long, how long will this one be???
> 
> Mine is relatively steady, between 29/20 days. I tell you something, I will be really sad if I don't get a :bfp: this month as we BD'd at the right time. I know realistically it is only the 1st month that we have BD'd at the right time and it can take longer but I will really start to worry I think.Click to expand...
> 
> I feel exactly the same, ive been on and off with the BD'ing the last 2 or 3 months but this month i BD'd a thurs,fri,sat,sun,mon,tues and wed and i ov'd on the tuesday. I have a regular 27/28day cycle spot on, and if i dont get it this month my head will be destroyed worrying! even when i know these things do take time!Click to expand...

Wow, that's a lot!!! I am 1DPO today but can't bring myself to do it today. Am too tired. I did BD Thur, Sat, Sun, Mon, Tues and O'd on Tues so fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs_N

aw, hope you girls have caught the eggies after all that :sex:


----------



## loulou58

I hope so, I hope i didnt walk around like a snotty bunged up John Wayne on Thursday for nothing!! :) haha


----------



## polaris

- Butterfly - said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that I'm staying away for a little while. I have got myself into a right state today....... see my post worry worry worry in the First Tri posts.
> 
> Because I have no pregnancy symptoms I think there's something wrong and reading about other ladie's symptoms is just making me worse. I wish I hadn't gone looking at the First Tri posts now :-(
> 
> I'm hoping that when I come back on - I'll be happier and there will be a few more of you with BFP.
> 
> Best wishes to you all and I'll see you soon.
> Love ya loads. :hugs:

:hug: I've replied to your thread over in First Tri.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I hope so, I hope i didnt walk around like a snotty bunged up John Wayne on Thursday for nothing!! :) haha


Ha ha! That made me laugh!!!!!


----------



## loulou58

Oh big hugs Butterfly XXXXXXXXX


----------



## mwttc

leelee, if I read correctly this is your first month TTC. Mine too! I know we BDed on all the right dates. I got a +OPK on Friday and Saturday and we did all we could to catch that egg! :happydance:

Here is hoping for a :bfp: I know it's not realistic to be lucky enough to conceive in your first month trying, but I am still hoping! 

I have been having mild cramps since yesterday afternoon, only 4DPO, and a runny nose (it just turned cold where I am after a warm spring like spell.. so that could be it).. my fingers are crossed. How many DPO do symptoms typically start?


----------



## leelee

mwttc said:


> leelee, if I read correctly this is your first month TTC. Mine too! I know we BDed on all the right dates. I got a +OPK on Friday and Saturday and we did all we could to catch that egg! :happydance:
> 
> Here is hoping for a :bfp: I know it's not realistic to be lucky enough to conceive in your first month trying, but I am still hoping!
> 
> I have been having mild cramps since yesterday afternoon, only 4DPO, and a runny nose (it just turned cold where I am after a warm spring like spell.. so that could be it).. my fingers are crossed. How many DPO do symptoms typically start?

Hi Mwttc,

It is actually my 2nd month TTC but last month was a write off as I thought I O'd on CD10 and I actually O'd on CD19 so I had BD'd nowhere near the time. So in a way this is the 1st month that I have given myself a proper chance of actually conceiving!

All your symptoms sound like pg symptoms. I think most people seem to get them from about 7DPO (around implantation) but I am no expert at all. I think everyone is so different!


----------



## loulou58

Im 8dpo today and have felt nothing much, ive had a lot of cramping tonight sitting here watchin television, i had a lot of bloating too, had to run the loo before and er, go. But runny nose is still here and flutters and cramps down in my tum but thats it.


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

evening ladies 

Hope everyone is ok tonight??

Welcome to mwtcc :hi:

Ok today my mouth feels really strange, after i ate my dinner especially i have a funny feeling and taste. i think i may be reading to much into it but its the only real symptom i had last time i was pg!! iv had to clean my teeth to try to shift it but i cant!!!

Butterfly im sending you hugs hunni xoxox


----------



## flumpy

evening ladies!!

Sorry I am a bit late getting on today i have been looking after my 1 yr old nephew all night - he is sooo cute!!!

Leelee - glad you got your rise I am sure you caught that egg hun

Mwttc- welcome to the wonderful world of symptom spotting!!!

Hayley - where is your PMA - ots not over till the witch arrives!!!


----------



## flumpy

oh I wish my computer would stop posting before I have finished!!

anyway as I was saying....

Loulou - I am sure you caught that egg you so deserve it for BD'ing whilst ill!!

Butterfly - dont worry - my sister has 3 beautiful children and never had a symptom of pregnancy in her life!!

daisymomma - glad you are back - dont be disheartened by the BFN - its not over yet!!!

well a strange thing happened with me today - all day I have had this really strange pain low down (very near my who -ha!) that not really a pain more like someone is pushing down on it - its really peculiar - i know it is too early to be a pg sign ( i am only 2 dpo - I think!!) but i would like to know what it is cos it os freaking me out!!!!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hey flumpy 
looks like we have both had funny feelings today!! hopefully they are goood signs!! fx'd xoxoxo


----------



## leelee

DAISYMOMMA said:


> hey flumpy
> looks like we have both had funny feelings today!! hopefully they are goood signs!! fx'd xoxoxo

Hi ladies,

Good symptoms Fluffy and Daisymomma!

Loulou, is the 2WW driving you crackers?


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Do you think so leelee??
How you feeling tonight leelee?

As im sitting here tho im getting Af pains so im confused now and think that the :witch: is on her way :cry:


----------



## hayley2

Butterfly i hope you find the peace you deserve after everything you've been through. I pray your little bean is ok (I'm sure it is!), and that you have a H&H 8 months. Please try not to worry about your lack of symptoms - maybe your bean just wants to give you an easy ride?! We are all here if you need us - thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hayley2

OMG my AF cramps are in full swing tonight :cry: onyl 9 dpo - so i have another week (due AF next Wed) of pain before she arrives. We went out for dinner tonight and they was making me feel really sick. I really hoped we had caught the egg this month - we did everything right - BD, Vits, pre-seed, opks, temp What else could i have done???

Daisy i really hope she doesn't show for you as this is your last cycle :hugs:

leelee how you doing?

loulou and flumpy your symptoms sound good, anything that is different to normal is a good sign!

Jeanette hope you get a BFP in the morning!


----------



## R8ch

Hiya
Hope you don't mind my posting here, but I'm on my first 2ww as well and it really does send you loopy doesn't it?! I'm glad there are plenty of other people in the exact same position as me - makes me feel much more normal.
I really don't think I have any symptoms that are unusual for this time of the month and the normal arrival of AF (due 14th April) - but what's with the runny nose thing? I have read a few posts and some people said its been a sign - really? 
Anyways, I've really been enjoying reading all your :bfp: stories - it makes me feel very happy for you all (omg I'm never this emotional! lol). 
Here's to seeing more :bfp: in the next few weeks. I know I most likely have a long journey ahead, so hopefully I'll get to chat to some of you some more.
Rx


----------



## hayley2

Hi R8ch! Welcome to our mad thread!

Apprently a stuffy nose is a symptom as well as all the common ones. What dpo are you at now? i'm 9dpo with horrid AF cramps. 

Would be great to have you join us and hopefully see you with a BFP!!!
xxx


----------



## leelee

DAISYMOMMA said:


> Do you think so leelee??
> How you feeling tonight leelee?
> 
> As im sitting here tho im getting Af pains so im confused now and think that the :witch: is on her way :cry:

I think a lot of people who get a :bfp: say that they feel AF like cramps. It seems to be so difficult to distinguish the 2 and that is the problem.

I am good tonight thanks Daisymomma.Looking forward to going home for Easter so I will be busy and not getting too obsessed in the 2ww, which is defo what I would be like!


----------



## flumpy

Hi R8ch!

welcome to your first 2ww - you are totally right it will drive you insane in the end!!!


----------



## flumpy

hayley and daisymomma - when i was pregnant last time round I had af pains for about a week before i got my BFP - so it might not be the witch - you never know!!!


----------



## polaris

Hayley - cramps can be a pregnancy sign as well as a sign of AF - I still get cramps on and off - apparently it is your uterus growing. So don't give up all hope yet. I had AF cramps a few days before I got my BFP.

Daisymomma - Oohh a funny taste in the mouth definitely sounds promising - I hope this is your month.

Jeannette - hope you get your BFP too hun.

Leelee and Loulou - I hope you're not going too mad in the long 2WW, at least everyone on here can keep each other amused to pass the time.

Hugs and :dust: to everyone else.


----------



## flumpy

flumpy said:


> hayley and daisymomma - when i was pregnant last time round I had af pains for about a week before i got my BFP - so it might not be the witch - you never know!!!

:rofl: just realised the above quote maked it look look like I am pregnant 'this time round' I am so getting ahead of myself dont know why i did that!!:blush:


----------



## hayley2

Just feels exactly like its gonna be the witch.

flumpy do you have something to tell us?! lol


----------



## polaris

flumpy said:


> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> hayley and daisymomma - when i was pregnant last time round I had af pains for about a week before i got my BFP - so it might not be the witch - you never know!!!
> 
> :rofl: just realised the above quote maked it look look like I am pregnant 'this time round' I am so getting ahead of myself dont know why i did that!!:blush:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: maybe it's a sign?? You never know...


----------



## flumpy

hayley2 said:


> Just feels exactly like its gonna be the witch.
> 
> flumpy do you have something to tell us?! lol

I wish!!!!


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> Just feels exactly like its gonna be the witch.
> 
> flumpy do you have something to tell us?! lol

Yes that is the problem, they kind of feel exactly the same. It meant that in the early days I spent most of my time running to the loo to see if I had come on (OK being honest I still do that a good bit). 

Why don't our bodies have some non-ambiguous way of letting us know if we are pregnant or not???


----------



## hayley2

I know wouldn't it be easy if we had a TV screen in our bellys or our skin changed colour when we were.

How are you feeling?


----------



## polaris

I've been feeling OK today after a couple of days of horrible sickness. I'm on six weeks study leave at the moment which is actually great because I can rest when I need to, eat when I need to, and don't have to try and hide it if I'm feeling sick. And also don't have to commute. It'd be a lot harder to manage if I was in work. The only downside is that I also have to write my doctoral thesis - deadline 8th May - Argghhh!!! Really looking forward to having that out of the way and also being able to tell everyone about the pregnancy (assuming that all is going well, still keeping everything crossed but trying not to worry too much)


----------



## hayley2

I'm sure everything will be ok! Soon your little bean will be waving back at you during your scan. Hope your m/s wears off soon once your past 12 weeks. Bet it will be great to tell everyone your pg! Can't believe your nearly 10 weeks. Yippee!


----------



## loulou58

Ive been having on and off gentle cramping tonight whilst ive been watching TV, i hope its all for a good cause!


----------



## R8ch

Thanks guys for the welcome. TBH its our first month trying and haven't been charting or testing for ovulation (although have ordered thermometer and kits for next month). My calculation is that I'm 9dpo tomorrow, but we BD'ed at the right time so who knows. Due to test on 14th (i think) but not sure I'll be able to hold out (I know I should). Trying not to bother getting hopes up as its our first shot at it (so to speak). Its amazing isn't it - you spend the whole of the first part of your adult life trying NOT to get pregnant and the rest of it desperately trying! Oh the irony!
Polaris - just wanted to say good luck with the thesis writing - seems like hell but u get there in the end! (whats the subject btw?). 
Rx


----------



## polaris

R8ch said:


> Thanks guys for the welcome. TBH its our first month trying and haven't been charting or testing for ovulation (although have ordered thermometer and kits for next month). My calculation is that I'm 9dpo tomorrow, but we BD'ed at the right time so who knows. Due to test on 14th (i think) but not sure I'll be able to hold out (I know I should). Trying not to bother getting hopes up as its our first shot at it (so to speak). Its amazing isn't it - you spend the whole of the first part of your adult life trying NOT to get pregnant and the rest of it desperately trying! Oh the irony!
> Polaris - just wanted to say good luck with the thesis writing - seems like hell but u get there in the end! (whats the subject btw?).
> Rx

Thanks!! At least it is the home stretch now and I can see light at the end of the tunnel. It is in psychology and the thesis is looking at criminality in young people. 

Hope your stay in TTC is a short one and you get your :bfp: really quickly!


----------



## Jeannette

Hi Ladies! Thank you all for the well wishes...fx!! 

Welcome R8ch!

Haley and Daisy...I am staying positive for you!! I know it's hard for us to not doubt ourselves, so I'll be nothing but PMA for you!

I'm such a hypocrite though, as I am so oddly confident I will get a :bfn: in the am :(

Butterfly, I don't know if you're reading this but if you are I'm so sorry for how you're feeling, especially after all you've already been through. I agree with the others that I don't think your lack of symptoms means anything, but the bottom line is you need to do what you feel is best. Please take care of yourself and I look forward to seeing you back on her and with some lovely pics of your great and healthy scan!


----------



## hayley2

Morning ladies - look at my chart!! Whats happened????? It was a lovely line but now whats happened.......


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

polaris said:


> Hayley - cramps can be a pregnancy sign as well as a sign of AF - I still get cramps on and off - apparently it is your uterus growing. So don't give up all hope yet. I had AF cramps a few days before I got my BFP.
> 
> Daisymomma - Oohh a funny taste in the mouth definitely sounds promising - I hope this is your month.
> 
> Jeannette - hope you get your BFP too hun.
> 
> Leelee and Loulou - I hope you're not going too mad in the long 2WW, at least everyone on here can keep each other amused to pass the time.
> 
> Hugs and :dust: to everyone else.

moring ladies!!!

Check out my temp rise this morning from 36.7 to 36.9!!! i checked it three times much to my OH's dismay as the termo beeps like crazy and he was still asleep!!! well trying anyways!!

Polaris i promise it is my mouth :rofl:

This new job is great i get to go online before i leave and check out charts!!!

Welcome :hi: R8ch this is the only way to make it thru the 2ww these gorls are my tcc backbone!!! welcome to the fun!!

hayley hunni sorry in editing this post!! i didnt see your post before i posted!! maybe because you felt a little under the weather with cramps yesterday your temp may have dropped but you still have time for it to sore back up again everything crossed for you darlin chin up and lots of PMA!!
:hug: to everyone xoxoxo


----------



## hayley2

Great temp Daisy!!!!!!! Fabulous!

When are you going to test again?? When should our AF be due? Is it today at 14 dpo?

My thermometer wakes my OH up as well!


----------



## polaris

Morning girls!
Daisymomma - great temperature rise - that is very very promising at 14 dpo as you would expect your temp to be falling if AF was going to arise.
Hayley - Oooh, could it be a possible late implantation dip? It's certainly nothing to worry about as it's normal for temperature to rise and fall back like that during pregnancy. After all if it kept rising steadily the way it was, baby would soon be overheating!!


----------



## hayley2

True!!!

I wonder if it could be a late implantation dip.... What do you think?

I wish i could see a week from now and i would know for sure. Surely implantation pains wouldn't last for pretty much a whole day though?

My stomach still feels a bit tender this morning but i wouldn't say crampy, man the waiting is sooooooo hard, its driving me nuts!!!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Morning ladies - look at my chart!! Whats happened????? It was a lovely line but now whats happened.......

That could be an implantation dip Hayley!


----------



## leelee

DAISYMOMMA said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Hayley - cramps can be a pregnancy sign as well as a sign of AF - I still get cramps on and off - apparently it is your uterus growing. So don't give up all hope yet. I had AF cramps a few days before I got my BFP.
> 
> Daisymomma - Oohh a funny taste in the mouth definitely sounds promising - I hope this is your month.
> 
> Jeannette - hope you get your BFP too hun.
> 
> Leelee and Loulou - I hope you're not going too mad in the long 2WW, at least everyone on here can keep each other amused to pass the time.
> 
> Hugs and :dust: to everyone else.
> 
> moring ladies!!!
> 
> Check out my temp rise this morning from 36.7 to 36.9!!! i checked it three times much to my OH's dismay as the termo beeps like crazy and he was still asleep!!! well trying anyways!!
> 
> Polaris i promise it is my mouth :rofl:
> 
> This new job is great i get to go online before i leave and check out charts!!!
> 
> Welcome :hi: R8ch this is the only way to make it thru the 2ww these gorls are my tcc backbone!!! welcome to the fun!!
> 
> hayley hunni sorry in editing this post!! i didnt see your post before i posted!! maybe because you felt a little under the weather with cramps yesterday your temp may have dropped but you still have time for it to sore back up again everything crossed for you darlin chin up and lots of PMA!!
> :hug: to everyone xoxoxoClick to expand...

Lovely rise Daisymomma!


----------



## hayley2

I hope so! How great would it be! i'm excited just thinking about seeing two pink lines! Please, please, please let it be a BFP!!!

Your temps still up there leelee! Hopefully FF will give you an O date soon. Lets hope we get to be bump buddies real soon x


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> I hope so! How great would it be! i'm excited just thinking about seeing two pink lines! Please, please, please let it be a BFP!!!
> 
> Your temps still up there leelee! Hopefully FF will give you an O date soon. Lets hope we get to be bump buddies real soon x

Yeah, I really wouldn't worry about that little fall in your chart at this stage. There is still a good bit of time for it to rise as Polaris said.

Yes, if mine doesn't fall too much tomorrow FF puts my O at CD17 with a coverline of 96.8. That was the same coverline as last month so that makes sense. Not going to read too much into my chart until about 7DPO onwards as that is when implantation should be happening and things should be different to last month (if we have caught the egg!)


----------



## hayley2

I'm sure you have you've done everything right!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> I'm sure you have you've done everything right!

Fingers crossed we all got the egg this month and we an have a meet up with our buggies in about Feb 2010!!!

I have a good feeling about this group this month, people seem to have really gone for it and it does seem to be a lucky, positive group. I read through other groups and some of them are so negative. This is by far my fave thread.

I wonder how Jeanette will get on this morning?


----------



## hayley2

I agree. We have all done everything possible and if it doesn't work this month we'll give it a go next month! (Please don't leave just me on here with no BFP though with ya! lol) I'm be SS on my own if you do :rofl:

I can't wait to see how Jeanette get on!

WAKE UP JEANETTE AND TEST!!!! BEING 5 HOURS BEHIND US IS NO EXCUSE!! WE'VE BEEN UP FOR HOURS WAITING......

I'm off out now to catch up with some friends but i hope to see some good news when i log on later.

Have a good day everyone

:dust: Baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## Jeannette

Good Morning Ladies!! Sorry to keep you waiting :) 

I wish I could say I had better news though...test was :bfn: Would everyone just think I've gone mad if I said that I refuse to believe it??

Enough about me...

Hayley, it really could be an implantation dip...7-12 day is the average range and you'd be right in that!!

Daisy, I think you might be going triphasic!!

Leelee, I can't wait till we're officially counting your dpo's! 

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> I agree. We have all done everything possible and if it doesn't work this month we'll give it a go next month! (Please don't leave just me on here with no BFP though with ya! lol) I'm be SS on my own if you do :rofl:
> 
> I can't wait to see how Jeanette get on!
> 
> WAKE UP JEANETTE AND TEST!!!! BEING 5 HOURS BEHIND US IS NO EXCUSE!! WE'VE BEEN UP FOR HOURS WAITING......
> 
> I'm off out now to catch up with some friends but i hope to see some good news when i log on later.
> 
> Have a good day everyone
> 
> :dust: Baby dust to us all xxx

Yeah, I have a fear of being left behind as well!

Have a lovely day out Hayley!


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Good Morning Ladies!! Sorry to keep you waiting :)
> 
> I wish I could say I had better news though...test was :bfn: Would everyone just think I've gone mad if I said that I refuse to believe it??
> 
> Enough about me...
> 
> Hayley, it really could be an implantation dip...7-12 day is the average range and you'd be right in that!!
> 
> Daisy, I think you might be going triphasic!!
> 
> Leelee, I can't wait till we're officially counting your dpo's!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:

Aw no, sorry you got a :bfn: Jeanette. I don't blame you for not believing it. Your chart just looks so good. It still could be too early. Butterfly didn't get a :bfp: til 15DPO and some women don't get them til 18DPO.

When was AF supposed to be due?


----------



## Jeannette

She's due today. I guess we'll see... hmmm...did I just make another reference to waiting???? SHOCKING!!!! :hissy:

Sorry, guess I'm a little bitter this am. I'll go take a shower and adjust my attitude :shower:


----------



## hayley2

Oh jeanette i was sure it was going to be a BFP for you today - your chart still looks so good. What is the witch playing at??!! 

I hope your feeling a bit less bitter now, i know how you feel though!

Do you have any AF symptoms? Cramps, spotting etc

I still have my mild achey belly - much the same as last month when the witch showed a few days later. I think my temp drop was just a "one of those things" however if it did shoot up tomorrow to 98.80 then i might change my opinion slightly.


----------



## missgiggles

Hi all,

I am new to this site. I have been looking at it for months but it has taken until now to share my thought with you. I have been trying ( sort of ) since Dec 08. This month I decided to loo at the SPEM. I had it all worked out but due to a sleepy DH we only BD on CD8, CD10, CD14 & CD16. I got a +opk on CD13 + CD14. 

Would anyone like to share symptoms at 6 dpo??? :happydance:


----------



## missgiggles

Ooooppppsss sorry I meant to type that I wanted to try the SMEP!!!


----------



## polaris

Hi Missgiggles, you will doubtless soon be addicted to B&B like the rest of us! LOL.

What is SMEP - I have been trying to work out what it could be but with no success!! There are so many abbreviations.


----------



## hayley2

Sperm Meets Egg Plan!


----------



## - Butterfly -

trust Hayley the expert to know the answer! :hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Hey hunni how are you doing? Did you get the chance to get a scan?

xxx


Just been reading your posts from last night on the First Tri thread. Are you still spotting?? 

I don't know what to say to you - i had a m/c before luis and from the second i found out about the pg i knew something wasn't right. Sadly i was right. I really hope thats not the case with you, but on the other hand if thats how you feel i wanted to say i understand. I'm here for you if you need to talk xoxoxoxo


----------



## littlehush

Hi all...can i gate crash??

Im 7dpo and going mad :rofl:

Jeannette- sorry hun :hugs: hope that the :witch: stays away

Missgiggles- :hi: good luck hun

xxx


----------



## want2bamom

missgiggles said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this site. I have been looking at it for months but it has taken until now to share my thought with you. I have been trying ( sort of ) since Dec 08. This month I decided to loo at the SPEM. I had it all worked out but due to a sleepy DH we only BD on CD8, CD10, CD14 & CD16. I got a +opk on CD13 + CD14.
> 
> Would anyone like to share symptoms at 6 dpo??? :happydance:

Hi Missgiggles!!:wave:

Welcome to BnB, and like others have said already it is very addicting!! lol..But its great being on here and getting advice from everyone!! And you get to meet so many wonderful friends!! Here's a link that might help you..I saw it on here yesterday, i'm not sure what thread i found it on..But doesn't hurt to check it out!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/


----------



## Jeannette

hayley2 said:


> Oh jeanette i was sure it was going to be a BFP for you today - your chart still looks so good. What is the witch playing at??!!
> 
> I hope your feeling a bit less bitter now, i know how you feel though!
> 
> Do you have any AF symptoms? Cramps, spotting etc
> 
> I still have my mild achey belly - much the same as last month when the witch showed a few days later. I think my temp drop was just a "one of those things" however if it did shoot up tomorrow to 98.80 then i might change my opinion slightly.

Talk about playing! I was sitting in a meeting and was CERTAIN I felt her arrive...I couldn't get out of the meeting for another 25 mins....(thank goodness was wearing black today)...went to the loo (for my Brit friends :)) and NOTHING but a bunch of CM! EVIL!!!! and yet was relieved. :muaha: Ahh!

Does cm increase before af?? Can't remember! :dohh:

I feel like I have less AF symptoms today than I have all week...you know those symptoms that could go either way....

Well, no spotting at least, but I don't really spot first she just hits me all at once.

Haley, your temp is going up tomorrow I just know it!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

:hi: missgiggles welcome!!

Hayley i hope so much its implantation dip its so exciting!! i hope so much it is!!!

Think i maybe stupid but what does triphasic mean??? sounds cool??

jeannette sorry it was a :bfn: this morning hunni give it a couple more days and test again PMA!!!

Today iv had a few low aches in my uterus area and my bbs have started hurt a little bit.
My AF was due today and the :witch: as reared her ugly head yet!!
she usually shows up on a morning so we will have to wait and see FX'd

xoxoxo


----------



## Mrs_N

evening girls :wave:

jeanette sorry you got :bfn: hun, was sure you'd get :bfp: could still be toot early for you though! cm can increase in pregnancy so fingers crossed!

_still _negative opks here, loads of eqcm again today though! getting rather exhausted with all the :sex: lol!


----------



## mwttc

HI everyone. Welcome to the new TWWers! I am 5DPO today and really wishing the next week would fly by so I can know! I have been having a LOT more CM than normal.. and a runny nose and dull cramping.. I am trying not to get my hopes up to high as this is our first month TTC.


----------



## flumpy

evening everyone!! 

welcome to the New TTCer's hope you get your BFP SOON!!!

How is everyone today? I have still got that weird feeling i mentioned yesterday, but i am still way too early for symptoms so no idea what that is!!!

i hope we are all well on the way to a BFP!!!!!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hey flumpy 
still no sign of the :witch: for me? is it like a tugging feeling your getting cos i keep getting twinges and like scrapping feelings??

xoxoxo


----------



## Mrs_N

oooh okay I have just looked again at todays opk and compared it to yesterdays and it is definately darker, not as dark as the control still but almost twice as dark as yesterdays :wohoo:
maybe i'm due for a positive tomorrow, will check in the morning! ewcm is the stretchiest it's been too, and i'm being a real bitch to dh which is always a sign :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

dasiy your chart looks fab hun, triphasic today i reckon!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi ladies

Sorry I've not been around. I had a scare and didn't want you to have my negativity when you're all trying to conceive. Things are still a bit shaky but I'm trying to keep up PMA.

Jeannette - sorry about the BFN - don't panic just yet - I didn't get mine until 15dpo.

Mrs N - Ovulation could be on it's way very very soon.

Daisymomma - you're chart looks great.

Hayley - thanks for caring sweetie. Don't worry about your dip - your chart still looks really good.

:hugs:

Thanks for all the love and support over the past couple of days. xxxx


----------



## flumpy

hi daisy,

yes thats exactly what it is like but i am only about 4/5 (6 at a push) DPO surely thats too early from pg symptoms?

when are you testing again??


----------



## - Butterfly -

flumpy said:


> hi daisy,
> 
> yes thats exactly what it is like but i am only about 4/5 (6 at a push) DPO surely thats too early from pg symptoms?
> 
> when are you testing again??

Hi flumpy I would say that it still a little too early for pg symptoms.


----------



## hayley2

Go catch that egg Mrs N! Great news about your almost pos opk - hopefully will be fully pos tomorrow!! :happydance:

Daisy and Jeanette i'm praying the :witch: doesn't pay you a visit! You both have great charts and by tomorrow your AF will be a day late :happydance: Lets wait and see your temps in the morning.

Jeanette extra CM is a fab sign!!!

Daisy triphasic means that you have a 3rd level of temp rises after implantation (1st set of temps is pre-O, 2nd set is post-O and 3rd is after implantation). Its a good pg sign but obviously it doesn't mean you def are unfortunately! I've got a good feeling about you and Jeanette! :happydance:

flumpy your weird tummy feeling sounds very positive to me!!!! I know its early days but lets hope its a sign!

leelee hope your doing ok xxx

Butterfly :hugs:

I'm sitting here with a hot water bottle and have even taken some paracetamol (which i wouldn't do if i thought for a second i was pg) did a test this evening and it was :bfn: so i figured as my belly hurts i may as well pop some pills! Stupid :witch:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh Hayley 10dpo is still early hun. Don't give up. :hugs:


----------



## hayley2

I know hun but i just know i'm not. I'm not being negative i just feel exactly the same as the last 2 months when AF was due. I think i'll know i'm pg when i get no AF cramps at all.

Has your spotting stopped now?


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> I know hun but i just know i'm not. I'm not being negative i just feel exactly the same as the last 2 months when AF was due. I think i'll know i'm pg when i get no AF cramps at all.
> 
> Has your spotting stopped now?

I'm not sure - I dare not go to the loo!


----------



## hayley2

Aaahhh hunni i'm crossing everything for you in the hope your bean is ok. All you can do is rest and wait and see. Have you told your doctor? Will he do an early scan? I was thinking as you have had bad experiences with doctors being insensitive would your OH phone for you and tell them what you need?


----------



## Mrs_N

:hug: butterfly, keep up the PMA hunny, have everything crossed for you


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Aaahhh hunni i'm crossing everything for you in the hope your bean is ok. All you can do is rest and wait and see. Have you told your doctor? Will he do an early scan? I was thinking as you have had bad experiences with doctors being insensitive would your OH phone for you and tell them what you need?

 
Spoke to a different doctor today who was more sensitive - I went for early scan today .......... could only see the pregnancy sac as they say I'm only around 5 weeks??? Weird since I got my BFP over 2 weeks ago..... may explain the lack of symptoms and recent spotting though so gonna and be positive and hope it sticks.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mrs_N said:


> :hug: butterfly, keep up the PMA hunny, have everything crossed for you

thanks hun.

don't want you all worrying for me - you need to be thinking about yourselves and keeping up your PMA's for your :bfp:


----------



## hayley2

- Butterfly - said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Aaahhh hunni i'm crossing everything for you in the hope your bean is ok. All you can do is rest and wait and see. Have you told your doctor? Will he do an early scan? I was thinking as you have had bad experiences with doctors being insensitive would your OH phone for you and tell them what you need?
> 
> 
> Spoke to a different doctor today who was more sensitive - I went for early scan today .......... could only see the pregnancy sac as they say I'm only around 5 weeks??? Weird since I got my BFP over 2 weeks ago..... may explain the lack of symptoms and recent spotting though so gonna and be positive and hope it sticks.Click to expand...

Thats positive news! Hopefully everything will be ok. Maybe it was a late implantation. You should be about 6 weeks then and your 5 weeks, its not a big difference. You now need PMA and rest!! :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I will do thanks babes. xx


----------



## Jeannette

Good evening ladies. I just have to say thank you to everyone for your support....you are all so wonderful!! :hugs: 

I know I may be bordering on foolishly optomisitc, but I honestly feel like everyone is doing really well and has really positive things in their future....and by things I mean healthy beans!! 

Butterfly, listen to Haley, she is SO wise!! :hugs:
Haley, be as positive for yourself as you are for us!! :hissy:
Leelee, keep up the good work!! :)
Daisy, :test:

Wow....I'm pushy tonight!! :rofl:

To everyone: :dust:


----------



## loulou58

Morning girls!!!

10dpo today, (.)(.) are starting to hurt a bit but they usually do before AF :( had a bit of cramping but its hard to tell whether its due to the iminent arrival of AF on tues or wed, or if its something good. I was debatin this morning whether to go buy a test just to have!


----------



## hayley2

Morning loulou!

If i were you i'd hold out a few more days to get an accurate result - the cramps could have been implantation, if it was then you need 3-4 days for the HCG to build up enough for a positive test.

Sore bbs could be a good sign though??!! Personally i never get that before AF so if i did i would know something was going on. lol.

My cramps have died down slightly but still there unfortunately - roll on CD2 and i can take Clomid!!!!! Then hopefully i'll have a nice normal cycle!!

I've been thinking - we DTD everyday for 5 days over O time. Maybe we did it too much? I think i'm going to go for every other day next cycle and one extra on O day - what do you girls think? Also i'm def not gonna temp - its really stressing me out, just do my opks to check i'm Oing.


----------



## Mrs_N

off for a weekend with the in laws and my parents
temp didn't rise again today, it went down :hissy: oh when will I ov?? sorry to moan, just getting a bit frustrated with it now! am getting some really crampy pains though so maybe thats ov imminent. will be taking plenty of opks with me. 

will update on our return
:dust: to everyone!


----------



## hayley2

Oh Mrs N how frustrating for you!!! I know how you feel it takes me ages to O. Its a worse wait than the TWW i think. Maybe you won't get a pos opk - follow your O signs and just keep up the BDing and i'm sure you'll catch that egg!!

Have a great weekend! Happy Easter!!

xxx


----------



## loulou58

hayley2 said:


> Morning loulou!
> 
> If i were you i'd hold out a few more days to get an accurate result - the cramps could have been implantation, if it was then you need 3-4 days for the HCG to build up enough for a positive test.
> 
> Sore bbs could be a good sign though??!! Personally i never get that before AF so if i did i would know something was going on. lol.
> 
> My cramps have died down slightly but still there unfortunately - roll on CD2 and i can take Clomid!!!!! Then hopefully i'll have a nice normal cycle!!
> 
> I've been thinking - we DTD everyday for 5 days over O time. Maybe we did it too much? I think i'm going to go for every other day next cycle and one extra on O day - what do you girls think? Also i'm def not gonna temp - its really stressing me out, just do my opks to check i'm Oing.


I BD'cd every day over my fertile period, just once each day though, the way i saw it was the more the merrier! Id be scared every other that i missed the important day but everyone is different.
I got stressed with the temping last month so i gave it up for this cycle but now i dont know whats going on i wish i did!! 


Have you bled? or are you just cramping?


----------



## hayley2

I'll prob regret not doing it every day but the last 2 cycles we have done it every day and it hasn't worked so i figured i can give it a go and see what happens. My FS said every other day was fine but def no more than once per day - we only did it once per day.

Temping is really stressfull!!! Even tho i've temped since O i'm still trying to read my chart but when i look at pg charts on FF the pg ones look nothing like i would expect them to so i suppose i should just give up trying to second guess mine!

No bleeding at all but last 2 cycles i started getting AF cramps from 10 dpo onwards and then start spotting on 13 dpo then full flow on 15dpo. This cycle i had awful cramps on 9 and 10 dpo but so far today i feel fine, although i'm sure they will kick in later! Even had a hot water bottle and some parcetamol last night as they hurt so much. My chart doesn't look great - my temps have really dropped down now. I get a "feeling" when i'm pg but i don't have that this time - i just know i'm not. Oh yeah and i took a test at about 4pm yest and it was BFN. Hence me then taking paracetamol.


----------



## Jeannette

Good Morning ladies. 

Hayley, from what I've read every days is fine so long as it's not more than once a day, but also I think every other day is fine considering how long sperm survive in fertile cf. So in my opinion, whatever is more comfortable for you and your oh will be fine! Not temping next month is confusing to me....though I am a total control freak. :) It would stress me out to be even more in the dark than I already feel, but everyone is different and if it is stressing you out than maybe it would be good to try without it next month...

Loulou....you're getting close to testing!! fxd for you!! Keep us updated on symptoms.

MrsN I hope you have a wonderful weekend!

As for me....still no :witch:... I'm actually going on vacation next week so if she's gonna come I really just wish she'd hurry up about it so she can leave again!


----------



## hayley2

Blimey your up early Jeanette!!!!

Your chart still looks great at 15dpo!!! Last cycle you was only 13 dpo and then your AF started. When are you going to test again?


----------



## Jeannette

And I don't have to work today!! But as soon as I take my temp in the am I can't help but log on and see how everyone is doing. Must say, not a lot to catch up on this am......everyone is quiet today :(

I'm going to try to hold out on testing until Sunday....it it's a :bfn: at 17 dpo I can feel pretty confident it'll stay :bfn: right?


----------



## hayley2

I'm the same - once i take my temp i like seeing it on the graph. 

It is very quiet on here this morning.

You said you "feel" pg though? Do you still feel like that? If your temp stays up for 18 dpo then you have GOT to be pg! Maybe your just one of those people that need a blood test. Do you have any AF or pg symptoms today?

Where are you going on holiday?


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls back again!
Still nothing happening here, went shopping before and i might of picked two cheap tests, well, i cant lie, i did. Im just gonna keep hold of them until Wed, and if i dont have AF then i'll try them, if AF comes then i can have them as some poas stuff for in a few weeks!!


----------



## Jeannette

Good plan Loulou!!

Haley, I just feel like there's something different down there. It's kinda like feeling bloated, but I just feel like there is something more "substantial" underneath. Maybe I'm just putting on weight though!!

My breasts are really sore and I have been having both mild cramps and also weird twinges from time to time. My throat really hurts this morning...maybe I'm just coming down with something. I just really want to know either way! If this keeps up I will prob buy a three pack of tests...one for today cause as soon as they're in the house I have to pee on one even though I know I should wait for fmu...one for tomorrow and one for Sun. As long as I either have a :bfp: or the :witch: by Sunday....can't not know by Monday!!! I'm going on a cruise with a woman I work with for school break....SO EXCITED!!


----------



## loulou58

How many DPO are you now Jeanette? Im 10 and the wait is killing me so far!! 
I need to pee on one of these just to see, i know i shouldnt of bought them. I will wait till Monday to use on if no AF shows up by then because i usually spot 2days before. Ive had mild cramping today and lots of CM, lots!


----------



## Jeannette

I am 15 dpo today, but had a :bfn: yesterday :(

Lots of cm is a good sign!!


----------



## loulou58

15!! wow your so near! Boo to the BFN..maybe another day or two might be enough for the poas? Sore throat sounds like a cold coming on, i had one the other week, right in my fertile patch!! Im hoping it all goes good.

Im excited but not for a few days to do mine because i dont feel anything different, no big change to any other time, so i think im out, i dont know where my PMA has gone right now!! 
Im so excited for everyone in here to test test test, this is a fun group! I hope im not the only one going into next month though :(


----------



## hayley2

Hey loulou i feel the same - i don't want to left on my own either :rofl: However as a compromise how about we all get :bfp: and then no one gets left behind!

Don't test yet hun its to early - i did yesteday and it was a :bfn:, not even a evap to stress over - nothing there! I really hope you get good news as you were a little trooper and kept going through your cold :rofl: If you get your PMA back i'll try and get mine back.....

Jeanette everything sounds so positive for you. Its seems like you just know you are!!! If you get to 18 dpo and still no positivie test i'd go to the docs and demand a blood test - i'd refuse to leave until they gave in :rofl: Your crusie sounds fab! I'm jealous!!

This may be TMI but when i went to the loo earlier i had a pee and then looked down and saw what can only be described as LOADS of EWCM but it was YELLOW hanging there! Not just a bit yellow but VERY yellow!!!!! whats that all about??

My belly seems to have died down a bit now as well and is just an occasional mild ache. Should start spotting on sunday.....


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Aaahhh hunni i'm crossing everything for you in the hope your bean is ok. All you can do is rest and wait and see. Have you told your doctor? Will he do an early scan? I was thinking as you have had bad experiences with doctors being insensitive would your OH phone for you and tell them what you need?
> 
> 
> Spoke to a different doctor today who was more sensitive - I went for early scan today .......... could only see the pregnancy sac as they say I'm only around 5 weeks??? Weird since I got my BFP over 2 weeks ago..... may explain the lack of symptoms and recent spotting though so gonna and be positive and hope it sticks.Click to expand...

Hi Butterfly,

That sounds really positive if you are not that far gone. The symptoms will probably kick in with a vengeance next week!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> I'll prob regret not doing it every day but the last 2 cycles we have done it every day and it hasn't worked so i figured i can give it a go and see what happens. My FS said every other day was fine but def no more than once per day - we only did it once per day.
> 
> Temping is really stressfull!!! Even tho i've temped since O i'm still trying to read my chart but when i look at pg charts on FF the pg ones look nothing like i would expect them to so i suppose i should just give up trying to second guess mine!
> 
> No bleeding at all but last 2 cycles i started getting AF cramps from 10 dpo onwards and then start spotting on 13 dpo then full flow on 15dpo. This cycle i had awful cramps on 9 and 10 dpo but so far today i feel fine, although i'm sure they will kick in later! Even had a hot water bottle and some parcetamol last night as they hurt so much. My chart doesn't look great - my temps have really dropped down now. I get a "feeling" when i'm pg but i don't have that this time - i just know i'm not. Oh yeah and i took a test at about 4pm yest and it was BFN. Hence me then taking paracetamol.


Hi Hayley,

Don't give up hope. Your temps are still way above the coverline and you have had a nice rise today.
:hugs:


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Good Morning ladies.
> 
> Hayley, from what I've read every days is fine so long as it's not more than once a day, but also I think every other day is fine considering how long sperm survive in fertile cf. So in my opinion, whatever is more comfortable for you and your oh will be fine! Not temping next month is confusing to me....though I am a total control freak. :) It would stress me out to be even more in the dark than I already feel, but everyone is different and if it is stressing you out than maybe it would be good to try without it next month...
> 
> Loulou....you're getting close to testing!! fxd for you!! Keep us updated on symptoms.
> 
> MrsN I hope you have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> As for me....still no :witch:... I'm actually going on vacation next week so if she's gonna come I really just wish she'd hurry up about it so she can leave again!

Hi Jeanette,

Your chart looks amazing at 15DPO. When will you test again? And when is AF supposed to be due?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey girls back again!
> Still nothing happening here, went shopping before and i might of picked two cheap tests, well, i cant lie, i did. Im just gonna keep hold of them until Wed, and if i dont have AF then i'll try them, if AF comes then i can have them as some poas stuff for in a few weeks!!

Hi Loulou,

How are you feeling? Not long now til you need to test!


----------



## hayley2

Hi leelee its great that FF has now put you in at 3dpo!! How are you feeling?? Anything new to report?


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Well O has been confirmed so I am officially 3DPO today. No symptoms to report but it is too early now! My PMA seems to have gone away a bit even though I BD'd at exactly the right time. Maybe it is a defence mechanism???

I expect to see a few :bfp:'s before I get to test though. Some of the symptoms you are all having look very promising ladies!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hi leelee its great that FF has now put you in at 3dpo!! How are you feeling?? Anything new to report?

Hiya,

Must have sent a post at the same time as you were posting! I'm fine, went for a 10km walk today so am wrecked!!! Enjoying being at home and the day is passing really quickly.

Your CM sounds very promising Hayley. I really hope it is this month for you. Your temp went up today so that is very positive!


----------



## hayley2

I agree with the defence mechanism thing! If you think your not pg then it hopefully won't hurt as much if AF shows. Thats the same as me! I'm always negative until something positivie happens.

Temp went up 0.05 today - which is basically nothing! Stupid temp! I was hoping my temp dip was implantation yest and today my temp would rocket, no such luck - maybe tomorrow....


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> I agree with the defence mechanism thing! If you think your not pg then it hopefully won't hurt as much if AF shows. Thats the same as me! I'm always negative until something positivie happens.
> 
> Temp went up 0.05 today - which is basically nothing! Stupid temp! I was hoping my temp dip was implantation yest and today my temp would rocket, no such luck - maybe tomorrow....

Fingers crossed your temp will go sky high!

This TTC is a stressful old business. I will be so upset if nothing happens this month although realistically it is the 1st month I BD'd at the right time so it is silly of me to expect something really soon.


----------



## Jeannette

Haley, I am so glad to hear about your cm!! (okay, that sounded really weird) But I just want to the the bathroom and when I wiped I had the SAME THING!! It was think and yellow -- SO yellow!! I wanted to tell you guys but wasn't sure and then I saw your post :) Hopefully its a good sign for us both.

Leelee, so glad you are officially in the 2ww!! Yay!!! :)

Loulou....thanks for all the support sweetie :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi girls.
Jeannette - your chart is looking so great hunny, I am sure you must be pregnant! What a nice treat to be heading off on a cruise too!!

Hayley - you are always full of really good advice and PMA for other people but when it comes to yourself you cannot take your own advice!! If temping is stressing you out then maybe just stop, after all O has been confirmed and there is not much to tell from your chart other than that, because as you rightly say all pregnancy charts are different and most of them just don't look like they are supposed to. EWCM is definitely a very good sign after O, it can be due to increasing hormone levels in your body.

Leelee - Welcome to 'officially' being in the TWW!

Loulou - now if you buy HPTs then more than likely you are going to use them!! Better not to have them in the house really if you don't want to test early. But I know its hard to resist for many people!!

MrsN - hopefully O is not too far away.

I'm feeling really good today - pretty much normal and not even tired. Makes a nice change!!


----------



## Jeannette

Haley, I totally agree, we will all just need :bfp:s so we can all stick together, this is a great group!!!!

loulou, when are you planning to test??


----------



## hayley2

Jeannette said:


> Haley, I am so glad to hear about your cm!! (okay, that sounded really weird) But I just want to the the bathroom and when I wiped I had the SAME THING!! It was think and yellow -- SO yellow!! I wanted to tell you guys but wasn't sure and then I saw your post :) Hopefully its a good sign for us both.
> 
> Leelee, so glad you are officially in the 2ww!! Yay!!! :)
> 
> Loulou....thanks for all the support sweetie :hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Uuummm interesting!!! I've said all along we have been very similar with everything that we are either both pg or the :witch: will get us!!!

p.s keep me updated on knicker watch!!!


----------



## Jeannette

Polaris, so great to hear from you! And I must admist I love your positive feedback too!! :hugs: When I was making my last post -- which apparently was when you were writing yours -- I almost added that you hadn't posted in a while and I was missing you!! Perhaps I have a future as a psychic.....:rofl:


----------



## hayley2

polaris said:


> Hi girls.
> Jeannette - your chart is looking so great hunny, I am sure you must be pregnant! What a nice treat to be heading off on a cruise too!!
> 
> Hayley - you are always full of really good advice and PMA for other people but when it comes to yourself you cannot take your own advice!! If temping is stressing you out then maybe just stop, after all O has been confirmed and there is not much to tell from your chart other than that, because as you rightly say all pregnancy charts are different and most of them just don't look like they are supposed to. EWCM is definitely a very good sign after O, it can be due to increasing hormone levels in your body.
> 
> Leelee - Welcome to 'officially' being in the TWW!
> 
> Loulou - now if you buy HPTs then more than likely you are going to use them!! Better not to have them in the house really if you don't want to test early. But I know its hard to resist for many people!!
> 
> MrsN - hopefully O is not too far away.
> 
> I'm feeling really good today - pretty much normal and not even tired. Makes a nice change!!


I know, i know! I'm much better at giving advise than taking it! :rofl: I wish i could stop temping now but then i'd be wondering "what if???". I'm always secretly hoping i'll get a BFP but i do honestly get a "feeling" when i am and i don't have it at the moment....

Glad your feeling well!!! Have you got a little bump yet?


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Jeannette said:
> 
> 
> Haley, I am so glad to hear about your cm!! (okay, that sounded really weird) But I just want to the the bathroom and when I wiped I had the SAME THING!! It was think and yellow -- SO yellow!! I wanted to tell you guys but wasn't sure and then I saw your post :) Hopefully its a good sign for us both.
> 
> Leelee, so glad you are officially in the 2ww!! Yay!!! :)
> 
> Loulou....thanks for all the support sweetie :hugs:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Uuummm interesting!!! I've said all along we have been very similar with everything that we are either both pg or the :witch: will get us!!!
> 
> p.s keep me updated on knicker watch!!!Click to expand...

Looking forward to hearing how you are both getting on. We need some :bfp: for this group!

Daisymomma and Mrs N,

How are you both doing?

Polaris - I love when you pop in as you are always so positive and supportive. Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Jeannette

I will....I'll even wear white for you!! :rofl:

When are you due to test Haley? I'm afraid I will be on the ship in the Bahamas and am going to miss it!! Hmmmmm.....wonder if I can access this site on my blackberry, have never tried....


----------



## hayley2

Good point! I wonder how Daisy is today?


----------



## hayley2

Jeannette said:


> I will....I'll even wear white for you!! :rofl:
> 
> When are you due to test Haley? I'm afraid I will be on the ship in the Bahamas and am going to miss it!! Hmmmmm.....wonder if I can access this site on my blackberry, have never tried....


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I got a BFN yest afternoon though but...

AF is due next wed on 16 dpo but i should know by sun/mon as i always spot for a few days before. Oooohhh you could come back to loads of BFPs!!


----------



## Jeannette

I hope so!!


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> I know, i know! I'm much better at giving advise than taking it! :rofl: I wish i could stop temping now but then i'd be wondering "what if???". I'm always secretly hoping i'll get a BFP but i do honestly get a "feeling" when i am and i don't have it at the moment....
> 
> Glad your feeling well!!! Have you got a little bump yet?

:rofl: I don't have a bump, I just look like I have been eating too many choccy biscuits! I have gained about 8 to 10 pounds already and the baby apparently weighs about 4 grammes at this stage so I can't really blame it on that! Although OH kindly said yesterday that there seemed to be a little hard bit in amongst the flab that he thought might possibly be baby related. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Evening ladies!!

I did a internet cheapie test this morning and it was :bfn: and my temp went from 36.9 to 36.8?? dont know if that is a bad sign im not sure?? been having some aches like AF pains and my bbs really hurt tonight but they get like this before my AF arrive usually anyway.

how is every1 tonight? 

Polaris bless ya i bet you are blooming lovely :rofl:

hayley how are you today hunni??


----------



## leelee

DAISYMOMMA said:


> Evening ladies!!
> 
> I did a internet cheapie test this morning and it was :bfn: and my temp went from 36.9 to 36.8?? dont know if that is a bad sign im not sure?? been having some aches like AF pains and my bbs really hurt tonight but they get like this before my AF arrive usually anyway.
> 
> how is every1 tonight?
> 
> Polaris bless ya i bet you are blooming lovely :rofl:
> 
> hayley how are you today hunni??

Hi Daisymomma,

That isn't too much of a temp drop at all. When is AF supposed to arrive?

You are only 14DPO so it could be too early to tell yet? Butterfly didn't get a BFP til 15DPO.


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Im 15dpo today little bit worried now i think i maybe out for this month my AF pains are getting worse tonight.

well im going to go a grab a cadburys cream egg it about the only egg i can catch :rofl:

How are you leelee??


----------



## leelee

DAISYMOMMA said:


> Im 15dpo today little bit worried now i think i maybe out for this month my AF pains are getting worse tonight.
> 
> well im going to go a grab a cadburys cream egg it about the only egg i can catch :rofl:
> 
> How are you leelee??

I'm okay Daisymomma,

I had a cadbury's creme egg earlier on and it was divine! I am 3PO so nothing much to report symptom wise. Have a sore lower back and slightly tender boobs but it would be too early to experience anything.

I really hope that it isn't AF pains for you.


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

I hope its not af either but i really feel like the :witch: it homing in on me!!

wonder where everyone else is tonight?? wonder if there is any news???


----------



## leelee

DAISYMOMMA said:


> I hope its not af either but i really feel like the :witch: it homing in on me!!
> 
> wonder where everyone else is tonight?? wonder if there is any news???

Yeah, it's very quiet tonight. I was reading about symptoms and a lot of people who were pregnant said they felt that AF was on the way so keep up the PMA.

When did you say AF was due?


----------



## littlehush

Daisymomma- Hope its not the :witch: on its way to see you! Fx for you hun xx

Nothing much with me apart from tired, OH has gone down the pub and im at home, which is so unlike me :rofl: 

Hope you all are having a good easter, i didnt get 1 easter egg :sad1: 

xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Daisymomma- Hope its not the :witch: on its way to see you! Fx for you hun xx
> 
> Nothing much with me apart from tired, OH has gone down the pub and im at home, which is so unlike me :rofl:
> 
> Hope you all are having a good easter, i didnt get 1 easter egg :sad1:
> 
> xxx

You had a nice rise today Littlehush!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

leelee said:


> DAISYMOMMA said:
> 
> 
> I hope its not af either but i really feel like the :witch: it homing in on me!!
> 
> wonder where everyone else is tonight?? wonder if there is any news???
> 
> Yeah, it's very quiet tonight. I was reading about symptoms and a lot of people who were pregnant said they felt that AF was on the way so keep up the PMA.
> 
> When did you say AF was due?Click to expand...

Today! Im a bit confused at the mo bet it will turn up in the morning!! it usually comes first thing xoxox


----------



## leelee

DAISYMOMMA said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAISYMOMMA said:
> 
> 
> I hope its not af either but i really feel like the :witch: it homing in on me!!
> 
> wonder where everyone else is tonight?? wonder if there is any news???
> 
> Yeah, it's very quiet tonight. I was reading about symptoms and a lot of people who were pregnant said they felt that AF was on the way so keep up the PMA.
> 
> When did you say AF was due?Click to expand...
> 
> Today! Im a bit confused at the mo bet it will turn up in the morning!! it usually comes first thing xoxoxClick to expand...

I really hope AF doesn't arrive. Will keep my fingers crossed for you.
:hugs:


----------



## Jeannette

I hope not! Hope she flies right past your house daisy!


----------



## littlehush

:af: for any of us, otherwise :grr:
Got to think PMA PMA PMA

I hope my temp goes even higher tomorrow xx


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

i hope she does flyby to girls!! thanks for your support!!
little hush i will keep my fingers crossed that your temp goes higher in the morning hunni


----------



## hayley2

Evening all :hi:

Daisy no :witch: is most definately the best sign!!! I wouldn't worry about your very, very slight temp dip. See what happens tomorrow with it. I'm really hoping that you get a :bfp: soon! I've still got AF cramps - maybe they are going to be a good thing for us.

Polaris :rofl: Aaahhh bless! I'm sure its all baby!

leelee having a few aches at 3 dpo is excellent!! :happydance:

Jeanette any news on you?

littlehush - great looking chart :happydance:

Maybe i should stick with the Cadburys Creme Egg as well!! :rofl:


MESSAGE TO MRS WITCH - 

Please can you :ignore: my friends :friends:, they really wouldn't mind. Maybe you should put your feet up with a nice :coffee: and relax. You really don't need to work so hard with us BnB girls. We are happy for you to miss 9 visits, it would give you a chance to catch up on some stuff at home :dishes: :iron: :hangwashing: 
We don't want to get violent :gun:, however we feel you could be leaving us no choice :grr:. We'll :telephone: you if we need you!
Anyway, here is a :flower: to some you how much it would mean to us.
Love
Hayley


----------



## Jeannette

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: LOVE the letter Haley!!! Priceless!!

I'm doing okay....honestly, I feel wretched. I have a headache and I'm tired and I feel crampy and cranky! Aren't you all glad you don't live with me?? :) If all of this is a precurser to a :bfp: then wornderful....otherwise :witch: is an evil and sadistic woman!! No sign of any bleeding yet though....


----------



## hayley2

Hold in there hun!! Soooo hard to tell the difference between AF and pg symptoms. No bleeding is great at 15dpo!

You and Daisy are just teasing us with the BFNs, come on girls give us a BFP! We need a team boost - not had a BFP for a few weeks now. 

Can't wait to see your temp tomorrow
xxx


----------



## littlehush

Hayley :rofl::rofl: love it! Hope she gets it xx

Jeannette- it all sounds so promising for you. Thinking of you and keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you xx

Even tho im thinking PMA, in the last hour i have nearly cried twice for no reason. I have had a great day and my night is good. Strange :dohh:


----------



## Jeannette

Unexplainable emotion is a great sign littlehush!!! And thank you for all the support. :hugs: I'd love to cooperate and give you that :bfp:....really I would!! What do you ladies think....should I test tomorrow or wait till Sunday?? (as a reminder, I got a :bfn: yesterday at 14 dpo...so tomorrow I'll be 16 and Sunday I'd be 17....)


----------



## littlehush

Test Test Test
:dust:


----------



## hayley2

I'd wait if it was me as i hate seeing BFNs but if it doesn't bother you then go for it. The way i look at it is the outcome is already decided - you can't wish yourself pg (no matter how hard you try), whether you test or not makes no difference to what will happen. Its just taking a while to let you know the outcome xxx


----------



## Jeannette

Jeezee Haley....way to burst my bubble!! I was trying so hard to wish-it-so!!! :rofl:

One thing I'm finding strange right now....a few days ago I had a twinging pain in my right side for a few hours....was hoping maybe was implantation related. Now I'm having it in my left side.....evil uterus!


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Unexplainable emotion is a great sign littlehush!!! And thank you for all the support. :hugs: I'd love to cooperate and give you that :bfp:....really I would!! What do you ladies think....should I test tomorrow or wait till Sunday?? (as a reminder, I got a :bfn: yesterday at 14 dpo...so tomorrow I'll be 16 and Sunday I'd be 17....)

I would see what your temp is in the morning and if it rises again then I would temp. I agree with Hayley though, it all depends on how upset you will feel if you have a :bfn:

Hayley - love your letter. It is so cute!

Was the last :bfp: from Butterfly?


----------



## hayley2

Sorry :blush:

Maybe this will make up for my harshness - twins :baby::baby: = 2 implantation pains....


----------



## hayley2

leelee said:


> Jeannette said:
> 
> 
> Unexplainable emotion is a great sign littlehush!!! And thank you for all the support. :hugs: I'd love to cooperate and give you that :bfp:....really I would!! What do you ladies think....should I test tomorrow or wait till Sunday?? (as a reminder, I got a :bfn: yesterday at 14 dpo...so tomorrow I'll be 16 and Sunday I'd be 17....)
> 
> I would see what your temp is in the morning and if it rises again then I would temp. I agree with Hayley though, it all depends on how upset you will feel if you have a :bfn:
> 
> Hayley - love your letter. It is so cute!
> 
> Was the last :bfp: from Butterfly?Click to expand...

Yep sure was!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeannette said:
> 
> 
> Unexplainable emotion is a great sign littlehush!!! And thank you for all the support. :hugs: I'd love to cooperate and give you that :bfp:....really I would!! What do you ladies think....should I test tomorrow or wait till Sunday?? (as a reminder, I got a :bfn: yesterday at 14 dpo...so tomorrow I'll be 16 and Sunday I'd be 17....)
> 
> I would see what your temp is in the morning and if it rises again then I would temp. I agree with Hayley though, it all depends on how upset you will feel if you have a :bfn:
> 
> Hayley - love your letter. It is so cute!
> 
> Was the last :bfp: from Butterfly?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep sure was!Click to expand...

That was a while ago then. We are due a few of them so!

How are your cramps. Are they gone now?


----------



## hayley2

We most definately are due some more.

Not really cramps now just a ache every now and then. Still feels very AF like though. However i just poured a drink of White Grape Shloer and it tasted of coffee! I hate coffee - have never drunk it in my life, but my drink most def tasted of it. Strange!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> We most definately are due some more.
> 
> Not really cramps now just a ache every now and then. Still feels very AF like though. However i just poured a drink of White Grape Shloer and it tasted of coffee! I hate coffee - have never drunk it in my life, but my drink most def tasted of it. Strange!

Ooh, more symptoms. Sounds promising Hayley!!!

Can't wait to see your temp tomorrow!


----------



## hayley2

Well it may be my first symptom! Not had any yet! Still not hopeful but i'll wait and see what my temp does tomorrow.

What about my BFN yesterday though? It was an IC 10miu


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Well it may be my first symptom! Not had any yet! Still not hopeful but i'll wait and see what my temp does tomorrow.
> 
> What about my BFN yesterday though? It was an IC 10miu

That was only 10DPO, I think it is rare for people to get a :bfp: at 10DPO. Most people seem to get it at 15DPO or more!!!


----------



## hayley2

I really hope so!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> I really hope so!

Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## mwttc

Haley your letter was fantastic. I hope the :witch: stays away for all of us.

Jeannette, I hope you get your :bfp: soon!!!

Today is 6DPO for me. I had some pain in my lower right side.. and pain right in the middle, I have never had middle pain before. Kind of crampy, but also just pain that lasted for about 2 hours. It was odd. I can feel it when ovulation happens, and that was without a doubt last Saturday, and this middle and right pains today were much different. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## littlehush

:happydance: look at my chart!!

xxx


----------



## polaris

Good morning girls.
Loving the temperature rise this morning, Littlehush!!!
Can't wait for the rest of you to get up and update us!


----------



## ThatGirl

posted my chart if you want too look.. tell me what u think x


----------



## hayley2

Wow Littlehush! Fab temp rise!!!!! Theres got to be a bean in there!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thatgirl weres your chart hunni?

girls have you seen my temp???


----------



## littlehush

hayley2 said:


> Wow Littlehush! Fab temp rise!!!!! Theres got to be a bean in there!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thatgirl weres your chart hunni?
> 
> girls have you seen my temp???

Great temp rise hun, fingers crossed for you hun xx 

Would be great having lots of :bfp: 's and to have lots of xmas and new year babies :happydance:

I do hope i have a little jelly bean snuggling in tight. Been having odd pains low down near pubic bone, like a pulling feeling inside, hurts a little sometimes. And no sore (.)(.), i always get sore bb's about a week before AF, and nothing so far. 

:dust: to all

xxx


----------



## hayley2

Its all sounding positive then!!!!! Especially if you always get sore bbs and you don't have that now!!! :happydance:

You look like you've been through an awful lot so i really hope this is for you :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Hayley and Littlehush,

Both of your charts look brilliant!


----------



## hayley2

leelee your chart is looking very good!! Wow 4 dpo already!!! Only 10 days to go!!!

Still got my mild achey belly - please don't let it be the witch!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Its all sounding positive then!!!!! Especially if you always get sore bbs and you don't have that now!!! :happydance:
> 
> You look like you've been through an awful lot so i really hope this is for you :hugs:

Are you tempted to test Hayley? Your chart looks like it is going into a triphasic chart!


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> Hayley and Littlehush,
> 
> Both of your charts look brilliant!

Hi girls

they really do look fab. Don't forget I was using the sensitive cheapies and still got bfn at 14dpo............ and even when I did at 15dpo is was soooo faint!

Yes I was the last one on here to get a bfp - 3 weeks ago today!


----------



## polaris

Hayley,
nice temperature rise this morning - I have a really good feeling for you this month, could they have been implantation cramps over the last couple of days? Along with strange changes in taste and loads of yellow EWCM. Sounding very promising indeed!!


----------



## polaris

Hayley I think you should wait a few days before you test, there's no point stressing yourself out by testing early, wait a few days and get that :bfp:.


----------



## littlehush

Leelee- your chart looks great for 4dpo!

Butterfly- Hopefully we will all be joining you soon, 3 weeks and no new :bfp: . I feel lots of :bfp: coming in the upcoming days/weeks :happydance:


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Leelee- your chart looks great for 4dpo!
> 
> Butterfly- Hopefully we will all be joining you soon, 3 weeks and no new :bfp: . I feel lots of :bfp: coming in the upcoming days/weeks :happydance:

Yeah, I have a good feeling that there will be a lot of :bfp:'s to join Butterfly and Polaris!

Butterfly - how are you feeling?


----------



## hayley2

Nope not tempted to test....yet! If i'm not spotting by Tues then i'll prob test wed -have to wait and see. How many high temps do you need for Triphasic?

Polaris i'm really hoping they have been! 9/10 dpo they was sooooo painful but yest just an ache every now and then and so far today nothing. Generally before AF i have 4-5 days of solid cramps.

Butterfly how are you?


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm ok thanks Leelee - trying to keep up my PMA and have been talking to bean and asking it to stick for us and told it that it's bedroom is nearly finished and we're very excited and that it doesn't need to be scared because big sister Mollie will be watching.


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm hanging in there Hayley. Thanks hun. Things are looking soooo good for you hun. xx


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> I'm ok thanks Leelee - trying to keep up my PMA and have been talking to bean and asking it to stick for us and told it that it's bedroom is nearly finished and we're very excited and that it doesn't need to be scared because big sister Mollie will be watching.

I am really hoping that all your symptoms kick in sometime this week and that you have a sticky bean. Have you got another scan booked?


----------



## hayley2

Thats the way Butterfly! Keep up the PMA! :hugs: I'm sure Mollie is already looking after little bean :hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Butterfly i want you to get really :sick: this week!


----------



## - Butterfly -

I have follow up scan booked for 20th April. But I also have a scan booked on 16th april (by A&E) not sure if I'm gonna go to this one yet though........ in case it's still too early to see something.


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Butterfly i want you to get really :sick: this week!

 
Awww thanks babe! :rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Morning everyone!! 
Had the WORST pmt ever last night haha, I feel so bloated and eurgh, I tried some flare kinda jeans last night that i wore last summer, because it was nice out and i thought i'd go meet my SO out in them with a nice top, well, i fastened them, and i had some tum hanging over the top so i got a mood on, threw the jeans, and then another pair too, and it all went downhill from there!! haha, my boyfriend phoned me and i answered with "what??" not hello hehe, and he was like, er, are you ok? i said to him, "what do you want??" and he said well, er, i, thought id just check you were on your way.. he sounded terrified bless him!! I had to text him on the way and apologise because i was a bit of a cow to him. 

Had kind og niggly AF type cramps and i feel bloated, went the loo this morning and expexted to see some spotting but still creamy CM so no change there yet, im due on wed, same as Hayley! and i usually spot a few days before too so me and Hayley should know by Sunday i guess!!

Leelee your 4dpo!!! woo, im glad you ov'd earlier this month, you must of got that eggy!!!

Jeannette hope your still hanging on in there!! and Helloooooo! to all the other ladies!!!! XXXX


----------



## hayley2

See how you feel on the day, the 20th is only a few days later if you don't go.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> I have follow up scan booked for 20th April. But I also have a scan booked on 16th april (by A&E) not sure if I'm gonna go to this one yet though........ in case it's still too early to see something.

It's hard to know whether to wait for the scan on the 20th. We can count down the days with you Butterfly, and keep you occupied. Can't wait til you come back from the scan on the 20th to tell us that all is well with your little bean!


----------



## loulou58

- Butterfly - said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly i want you to get really :sick: this week!
> 
> 
> Awww thanks babe! :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha bet you'd never want anyone to wish you illness in any other circumstance ay!! haha I hope so too!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Morning everyone!!
> Had the WORST pmt ever last night haha, I feel so bloated and eurgh, I tried some flare kinda jeans last night that i wore last summer, because it was nice out and i thought i'd go meet my SO out in them with a nice top, well, i fastened them, and i had some tum hanging over the top so i got a mood on, threw the jeans, and then another pair too, and it all went downhill from there!! haha, my boyfriend phoned me and i answered with "what??" not hello hehe, and he was like, er, are you ok? i said to him, "what do you want??" and he said well, er, i, thought id just check you were on your way.. he sounded terrified bless him!! I had to text him on the way and apologise because i was a bit of a cow to him.
> 
> Had kind og niggly AF type cramps and i feel bloated, went the loo this morning and expexted to see some spotting but still creamy CM so no change there yet, im due on wed, same as Hayley! and i usually spot a few days before too so me and Hayley should know by Sunday i guess!!
> 
> Leelee your 4dpo!!! woo, im glad you ov'd earlier this month, you must of got that eggy!!!
> 
> Jeannette hope your still hanging on in there!! and Helloooooo! to all the other ladies!!!! XXXX


Hang in there Loulou! Only another few days til you can test!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Loulou - those all sound like fab symptoms to me!


----------



## hayley2

loulou58 said:


> Morning everyone!!
> Had the WORST pmt ever last night haha, I feel so bloated and eurgh, I tried some flare kinda jeans last night that i wore last summer, because it was nice out and i thought i'd go meet my SO out in them with a nice top, well, i fastened them, and i had some tum hanging over the top so i got a mood on, threw the jeans, and then another pair too, and it all went downhill from there!! haha, my boyfriend phoned me and i answered with "what??" not hello hehe, and he was like, er, are you ok? i said to him, "what do you want??" and he said well, er, i, thought id just check you were on your way.. he sounded terrified bless him!! I had to text him on the way and apologise because i was a bit of a cow to him.
> 
> Had kind og niggly AF type cramps and i feel bloated, went the loo this morning and expexted to see some spotting but still creamy CM so no change there yet, im due on wed, same as Hayley! and i usually spot a few days before too so me and Hayley should know by Sunday i guess!!
> 
> Leelee your 4dpo!!! woo, im glad you ov'd earlier this month, you must of got that eggy!!!
> 
> Jeannette hope your still hanging on in there!! and Helloooooo! to all the other ladies!!!! XXXX


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Poor you! I did the same a few weeks ago and i'm now on Weight Watchers - got half a stone to lose and i'll fit back in my size 12s :rofl:

Bet your on spot watch the same as me now :rofl:

Jeanette and Daisy how are you both!!??


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I have follow up scan booked for 20th April. But I also have a scan booked on 16th april (by A&E) not sure if I'm gonna go to this one yet though........ in case it's still too early to see something.
> 
> It's hard to know whether to wait for the scan on the 20th. We can count down the days with you Butterfly, and keep you occupied. Can't wait til you come back from the scan on the 20th to tell us that all is well with your little bean!Click to expand...

Awww I hope so I really do.


----------



## loulou58

- Butterfly - said:


> Loulou - those all sound like fab symptoms to me!

Including the bitch factor? hehe, if i get a BFP i can blame it on that, a nice excuse to get away with it!! I was like a mad woman!! 

Yup Hayley im on spot watch now like a hawk!! I usually get dead hungry before AF but i havent really had that this month, my boobs hurt a bit and ive got some cramping so i think its iminient shes coming :(


----------



## hayley2

I feel the same hun. Lets wait and see.....


----------



## loulou58

If she comes, we can hold hands and go skipping into May testing together! haha, and get the PMA rocking!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Loulou - those all sound like fab symptoms to me!
> 
> Including the bitch factor? hehe, if i get a BFP i can blame it on that, a nice excuse to get away with it!! I was like a mad woman!!
> 
> Yup Hayley im on spot watch now like a hawk!! I usually get dead hungry before AF but i havent really had that this month, my boobs hurt a bit and ive got some cramping so i think its iminient shes coming :(Click to expand...

It's your hormones! The first couple of days after my BFP I was :happydance:but it soon turned to :growlmad: Hubby didn't know if he was coming or going!


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> See how you feel on the day, the 20th is only a few days later if you don't go.

 
Yeah I think you're right........... if I'm still cramping and spotting (which I still am) then I'll go on the 16th because I'd want to know sooner rather than later:cry:. If cramping and spotting stop then I'll wait until 20th and hopefully see my little bean. :happydance:


----------



## loulou58

- Butterfly - said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Loulou - those all sound like fab symptoms to me!
> 
> Including the bitch factor? hehe, if i get a BFP i can blame it on that, a nice excuse to get away with it!! I was like a mad woman!!
> 
> Yup Hayley im on spot watch now like a hawk!! I usually get dead hungry before AF but i havent really had that this month, my boobs hurt a bit and ive got some cramping so i think its iminient shes coming :(Click to expand...
> 
> It's your hormones! The first couple of days after my BFP I was :happydance:but it soon turned to :growlmad: Hubby didn't know if he was coming or going!Click to expand...

Hehe i love it!! I was on a jeans rampage last night, i was like "im NEVER wearing jeans EVER EVER again!!!!"


----------



## littlehush

Good luck loulou xx

Wednesday is hopefully going to be a good day for lots of us :happydance: im testing too on weds if 'she' hasnt shown her face!

xx


----------



## loulou58

- Butterfly - said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> See how you feel on the day, the 20th is only a few days later if you don't go.
> 
> 
> Yeah I think you're right........... if I'm still cramping and spotting (which I still am) then I'll go on the 16th because I'd want to know sooner rather than later:cry:. If cramping and spotting stop then I'll wait until 20th and hopefully see my little bean. :happydance:Click to expand...

I hope we see little beanie too!! fingers crossed XXXXX I hope the spotting stops soon for you to put your mind at ease! 


Littlehush you're on wednesday too! theres a few of us now! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## littlehush

- Butterfly - said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> See how you feel on the day, the 20th is only a few days later if you don't go.
> 
> 
> Yeah I think you're right........... if I'm still cramping and spotting (which I still am) then I'll go on the 16th because I'd want to know sooner rather than later:cry:. If cramping and spotting stop then I'll wait until 20th and hopefully see my little bean. :happydance:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you hun, im sure big sis is keeping her safe and well for you and you will see your little bean (and us!) soon xxx


----------



## Jeannette

Good morning ladies! (finally :)) I had like four pages to read -- and I was loving ALL of it!! You all seem to be doing so well!! Lots of temp rises and PMA....the only thing better could be :bfp:s and I'm sure they'll soon follow!

As for me, the good news is the :witch: hasn't gotten me yet. The bad news is my alarm didn't wake me up so I have no temp today....grrrr..... So at the risk of tmi, I saved some morning wee and I'm going to go buy a test in a few. I'll keep you posted. Please send me lots of two-line-thoughts!! :hugs:


----------



## littlehush

Jeannette- lots of baby :dust: and :bfp: pma to you hun! fingers crossed xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hurry up Jeannette!


----------



## Jeannette

Okay, out the door now!! :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jeannette said:


> Okay, out the door now!! :hugs:

 
Oh my god I'm so excited I may pee myself! :rofl:

:dust:


----------



## hayley2

Hurry up! Hurry up! :happydance::happydance:

Think positive thoughts!!!! Two pink lines :bfp:

(Stupid Jeannette's alarm clock!)


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Hurry up! Hurry up! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Think positive thoughts!!!! Two pink lines :bfp:
> 
> (Stupid Jeannette's alarm clock!)

LOL:rofl::rofl:


----------



## hayley2

My AF cramps have started up again, i was beginning to feel mildly confident and now thats gone out the window! Lou i think i'm going to be skipping into May - maybe a Christmas baby is a bad time of year for a birthday anyway - i'm liking a 2010 baby!


----------



## - Butterfly -

[-X Don't give up yet Miss Hayley


----------



## hayley2

:rofl::rofl::rofl: How can i with you Butterfly! Your great and always make me smile. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Come on Jeannette you should be back by now!! Maybe your dancing around the living room waving a stick full of pee :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: How can i with you Butterfly! Your great and always make me smile. Thank you :hugs:

:hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## littlehush

hayley2 said:


> Come on Jeannette you should be back by now!! Maybe your dancing around the living room waving a stick full of pee :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

oh the suspense!!!!


----------



## Jeannette

:bfn: :cry:


----------



## hayley2

Oh babe :hugs: I'm soooo disapointed for you :cry: Do you think the test could be wrong and you just don't have enough HCG transferring over to give a positive test?

:hug:

Very strange at 16dpo.....


----------



## Jeannette

I guess anything is _possible_ but I think I'd be grasping at straws. Also, like the minute after I took the test my cramps kicked in so badly that I took some motrin.....I swear, if she's going to show her ugly face couldn't she have done it before I just spend $15 on a two-pack????


----------



## Jeannette

Thanks for all your support Haley :hugs: I'm gonna go shopping and get my nails done and log on later with more PMA.


----------



## littlehush

Oh no hun :cry: Maybe hayley is right, you may not have enough HCG.
:hugs: xxx


----------



## hayley2

That always seems to happen - its almost as if your hope is keeping her away and then you get a BFN and she takes her chance whilst your down. I'm so sorry it hasn't worked this month for you :hugs: However if you want a TTC buddy for next cycle i'm ready and willing and we will not let that egg escape!


----------



## hayley2

Ok sweetie you go and pamper yourself and i hope you feel better later. I'm sending my positive thoughts all the way around the whole world to you!!!

Just think you have a lovely holiday to look forward to xxxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

There is also the possibility that you ovulated a little later.......... hang on in there hun. I'm not convinced with FF.


----------



## loulou58

Aw Jeanette! im sorry, but theres still time!! It could be theres not enough hcg, or something, we dont know yet, your not out till AF is here!! 


Been out shopping, felt a bit light headed and queezy before, felt like i was ready to pass out for a few hours, and i feel really puffed out and bloated. :( i hope if it is AF she comes soon so she can take my fat tum with her! Ive got this skinny fit size 10 jeans that i fit in on a skinny time, but when ive put on a few pounds they wont fasten, i tried them before and i could just about get the waistband right up and they were WAAAAY off fastening...im not impressed with this.


----------



## lou1979

Hayley when you testing???

Jeanette! dont give up hope huni xxxx


----------



## loulou58

Lou!! How are you doing?! Baba doing ok?


----------



## flumpy

evening all! my you have been chatty!!! i had about 7 pages to read lol!!!

looks like some good temp rises fingers crossed all these cramps everyone seems to be getting are a good sign!! jeannette - sorry about the BFN but as you well know it is not over till the fat witch shows her face!!!

I am about 4/5 DPO and obviously no symptoms yet! I cant wait for a few more days to pass and I can start symptom spotting!!

when is everyone testing??


----------



## lou1979

loulou58 said:


> Lou!! How are you doing?! Baba doing ok?

Hi ya huni!

Im good sickness is subsiding now thank goodness. i feel tired but ok!

I have my 12 week scan in just over a week:happydance:

i cant believe how fast time is going xxx


----------



## loulou58

omg!! 12 weeks!!! thats flew so much!! I bet you cant wait, id wouldnt be able to sleep! haha your doing dead well, I cant wait to see the pictures!!

Flumpy 4-5 dpo your doing good! haha Im 11today and its been a loooong time coming, lots of symptom spotting coming your way!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Evening ladies sorry its late iv been so busy since i got in from work tonight.
Temp stayed the same this morning??
And i did 2 tests today both of which were :bfn: still no sign of the :witch: tho!!

you guys have been so chatty today

sorry about your :bfn: jeannette

loulou i cant belive your nearly at you 12wk scan its amazing!!

Hayley stay positive babe i have a good feeling for you this month!!

:Hug: to everyone and lots of love xoxoxo


----------



## Scootpootie

I'd love to join you fab ladies! :witch: is due on the 26th. I am sooo testing with the early preg test though! Baby dust to us all!:happydance:


----------



## polaris

Jeannette and Daisymomma - so sorry to hear about the :bfn:s. I am still not giving up hope but I wish you could both get an answer one way or the other.


----------



## leelee

Scootpootie said:


> I'd love to join you fab ladies! :witch: is due on the 26th. I am sooo testing with the early preg test though! Baby dust to us all!:happydance:

Hi and welcome Scootiepie!

Jeanette - sorry about the :bfn: It's not over til AF arrives and she is late at the moment.

How is everyone else this evening?

I am good, only 4DPO. Can't wait til I am about 7/8 DPO so I can symptom spot!


----------



## loulou58

Hey Leelee how was your day? Im coming up to 12dpo! the nerves are setting in, ive felt really sick all night, i dunno if its bean or food related as yet! No sign of AF yet but she's due to start spottin any day now.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Daisymomma I am absolutely shocked! Your chart looks great really does - don't give up hope though.

I still think there is hope for everyone yet I really do - the charts all look so good.

Loulou - I hope your sicky feeling isn't food.

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE.

I'm doing ok - still cramping, spotting seems to have calmed down a little which is good news! I'm off to church this morning so gonna pray extra hard.


----------



## loulou58

Hey ! HAPPY EASTER GIRLS!!!

Hope the bunny dropped some extra special eggs at all of our houses!! :)

Woke up this morning feeling better, managed to eat some chocoalte for breakfast. Its the law today! My nose has been running last night and this morning still, i hope now its not the last bits of my cold and something better. Checking my FF I was spotting on CD26 last month and the month before, and its CD26 today!! no spotting! ...well, so far! Still some niggly pains, and soreish bbs but other than that nothing much. 
Im 12dpo today!! :D


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey Leelee how was your day? Im coming up to 12dpo! the nerves are setting in, ive felt really sick all night, i dunno if its bean or food related as yet! No sign of AF yet but she's due to start spottin any day now.

Hiya,

Ooh, sickness sounds very promising! I think I will be driven up the walls by 12DPO. When are you going to test?


----------



## loulou58

I dont know, i have 2 tests here, but i think if i dont start spotting by Tuesday i will test then, and then see what happens!! Tuesday seems so far away though!


----------



## Jeannette

Good Morning Ladies and Happy Easter!!

Yesterday I continued to be perplexed because the :witch: still wasn't showing. But when I checked my cm there was some very slight brownish tinging and a couple red specks of somethin! (sorry for tmi). But absolutely nothing just from wiping! I started to hope that maybe Butterfly was right on not being 100% on par with FF and maybe I ovulated late....it seems like I almost could have ovulated at my 4 dpo mark. I hadn't entered cm stats for days 2 and 3 past ov because I wan't exactly sure what kind it was....so for kicks I put in ew this am and ff made my cross-hairs dashed. All that said, my temp is WAY down so I'm sure she'll be here today or tomorrow.....really hope today cause I don't want to take her on vacation with me any longer than I have to!! :hissy:

Anyhoo.....so I'm looking ahead to May but I KNOW we just HAVE to get at least a couple :bfp:s out of this group!!! Can't wait to see who's first!!! :dust:


----------



## loulou58

Aww Jeanette!! Im sorry i hope it really really isnt AF! I hate her!! She wants a free holiday thats what it is...the cheek!


----------



## Jeannette

Oh loulou! Such a good point!! But I'll show her... How's this for a plan ....I'll leave her stranded in the middle of the ocean so she can't find us again!


----------



## loulou58

Drop her over the edge! AF overboard!!! haha


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Oh loulou! Such a good point!! But I'll show her... How's this for a plan ....I'll leave her stranded in the middle of the ocean so she can't find us again!

Sorry your temps went down this month Jeanette. I think your chart has been particularly cruel to you this month as the temps looked so good. 

Big hug to you and hope you have a lovely holiday.
:hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Daisymomma I am absolutely shocked! Your chart looks great really does - don't give up hope though.
> 
> I still think there is hope for everyone yet I really do - the charts all look so good.
> 
> Loulou - I hope your sicky feeling isn't food.
> 
> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE.
> 
> I'm doing ok - still cramping, spotting seems to have calmed down a little which is good news! I'm off to church this morning so gonna pray extra hard.

Hi Butterfly,

Glad the cramping has calmed down for you. 
:hugs:


----------



## flumpy

happy easter ladies!!

loulou - things are looking good for you! i cant wait till you test!!!

Butterfly - glad things seem to be calming down at your end - i am sure those lovely symptoms will kick in shortly!!!


----------



## flumpy

jeanette - good plan dumping the witch in the ocean by the way!! but fingers crossed it isnt her!!!!


----------



## loulou58

- Butterfly - said:


> I'm doing ok - still cramping, spotting seems to have calmed down a little which is good news! I'm off to church this morning so gonna pray extra hard.

Thats great news butterfly! I hope everything is still going well, get a few little prayers in in church! :hug:


----------



## littlehush

Happy easter all! 

OH parents came round and bought 2 easter eggs with them :rofl: mmmm chocolate!!!

Jeannette- Hope its not af hun

butterfly- glad the cramping has calmed down

As for me, temp dropped a little, but not enough to worry about yet. Will have to wait on tomorrows temp. Oh the waiting I HATE IT :hissy:

xxx


----------



## hayley2

HAPPY EASTER GIRLS!!!!

Butterfly i'm over the moon that your cramping has calmed down now - just need to get rid of the spotting and you'll be fine. Can't wait to see your scan pics!! 

Jeannette i'm so sorry that your temp has dropped and you seem to be spotting. I agree your chart was very cruel this month. I suppose it teaches as all a lesson that we just can't tell! I think dropping the :witch: overboard is a fab idea!! Heres hoping to a May :bfp:

leelee how you doing?

loulou come on girl and give us a :bfp:! I'm hoping you don't start spotting! How do you feel?

flumpy how are you doing?

Still got my niggly ache - wouldn't say it was full AF cramps but thats a relief after the last few days of cramps. My temp dropped slightly this morning - still waiting for the spotting to start - it was on 14dpo last 2 cycles so from tomorrow i should be spotting.


----------



## hayley2

Littlehush your chart still looks great! Do you have any symptoms yet?

I've got a good feeling about you!!!


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Happy easter all!
> 
> OH parents came round and bought 2 easter eggs with them :rofl: mmmm chocolate!!!
> 
> Jeannette- Hope its not af hun
> 
> butterfly- glad the cramping has calmed down
> 
> As for me, temp dropped a little, but not enough to worry about yet. Will have to wait on tomorrows temp. Oh the waiting I HATE IT :hissy:
> 
> xxx


Hiya,

The temp drop isn't too much at all. That's the one thing I hate about temping. It seems to be a long time before the next morning! Luckily I fall back asleep after taking my temp so don't get too stressed about it.


----------



## littlehush

Syptoms i have are:

Slight cramping
Hungry very hungry, im even getting up at 2-3 in the morning and getting something to eat :rofl:
No sore boobs, i always get sore boobs a week before af.
getting tired quicker than normal

Im full of PMA, and keep thinking if this is not my month then there are plenty of more months, we never run out of those!!

xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> HAPPY EASTER GIRLS!!!!
> 
> Butterfly i'm over the moon that your cramping has calmed down now - just need to get rid of the spotting and you'll be fine. Can't wait to see your scan pics!!
> 
> Jeannette i'm so sorry that your temp has dropped and you seem to be spotting. I agree your chart was very cruel this month. I suppose it teaches as all a lesson that we just can't tell! I think dropping the :witch: overboard is a fab idea!! Heres hoping to a May :bfp:
> 
> leelee how you doing?
> 
> loulou come on girl and give us a :bfp:! I'm hoping you don't start spotting! How do you feel?
> 
> flumpy how are you doing?
> 
> Still got my niggly ache - wouldn't say it was full AF cramps but thats a relief after the last few days of cramps. My temp dropped slightly this morning - still waiting for the spotting to start - it was on 14dpo last 2 cycles so from tomorrow i should be spotting.

Your chart still looks great Hayley!

I am good, only 5DPO so trying not to read too much into anything. My chart looks very similar to last month but I would expect that at 5DPO. Won't be too impressed if it is still similar at 8DPO!


----------



## hayley2

Brilliant PMA Littlehush!!!!

Fab symptoms!!!


----------



## hayley2

Well mine looks completly different once i'm past 5 dpo - lets hope theres a good reason for it!! I'm hoping to see a lovely little implantation dip on 7dpo for you!!!!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Well mine looks completly different once i'm past 5 dpo - lets hope theres a good reason for it!! I'm hoping to see a lovely little implantation dip on 7dpo for you!!!!

Yeah fingers crossed for you!

There are so many people on here now that I have a good feeling about! We need a crop of :bfp:'s!!!


----------



## hayley2

I agree!! Law of averages says we've got to get some soon - theres enough of us!


----------



## flumpy

Hi Hayley!

I am doing good thanks! no symptoms over this side although I am only 5/6 DPO - but i am hoping for some next week!! the funny pains I was having have gone now, i also think i am getting a cold which is not good! my nose has been running all night last night!!!

how you doing?


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> Hi Hayley!
> 
> I am doing good thanks! no symptoms over this side although I am only 5/6 DPO - but i am hoping for some next week!! the funny pains I was having have gone now, i also think i am getting a cold which is not good! my nose has been running all night last night!!!
> 
> how you doing?

Hi Flumpy! 

A runny nose is a good sign. A lot of girls that have that go on to get their :bfp:

I am 5DPO so right at the same stage as you! My breasts are slightly tender but apart from that I feel fine.


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls, im still getting niggly cramps been feeling like im having AF so i keep going to check but its still creamy cm coming out, nothin else, not even a hint of colour change, so she's either lying in wait or not coming xxx


----------



## flumpy

ooh interesting!! I hope this is my month!!

I wish I had sore breasts (strange thing to wish for i know!!) cos I never get that before AF so it would be a sure sign for me!!!


----------



## loulou58

flumpy said:


> ooh interesting!! I hope this is my month!!
> 
> I wish I had sore breasts (strange thing to wish for i know!!) cos I never get that before AF so it would be a sure sign for me!!!

I hope you get sore boobs too!! :rofl:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> ooh interesting!! I hope this is my month!!
> 
> I wish I had sore breasts (strange thing to wish for i know!!) cos I never get that before AF so it would be a sure sign for me!!!
> 
> I hope you get sore boobs too!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I hope you get sore boobs as well Flumpy!

I feel so tired today and grumpy. I had about 10 hours sleep last night but just feel exhausted today. I feel like I could sleep for hours.


----------



## loulou58

Im so tired today Im going out in a bit, my head is banging an im in desperate need for a power nap, ive had over 10 hours sleep too. I started my make up before and ive spent half my time wiping my nose because its still flippin runnin, so now half my nose make up is gone , grrr!! 

Ive also ate lots of chocolate :D


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've looked at all your charts and they seriously look good - I'm so excited! Hope god was listening cos I asked him to look after you all (and me).!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jeannette said:


> Good Morning Ladies and Happy Easter!!
> 
> Yesterday I continued to be perplexed because the :witch: still wasn't showing. But when I checked my cm there was some very slight brownish tinging and a couple red specks of somethin! (sorry for tmi). But absolutely nothing just from wiping! I started to hope that maybe Butterfly was right on not being 100% on par with FF and maybe I ovulated late....it seems like I almost could have ovulated at my 4 dpo mark. I hadn't entered cm stats for days 2 and 3 past ov because I wan't exactly sure what kind it was....so for kicks I put in ew this am and ff made my cross-hairs dashed. All that said, my temp is WAY down so I'm sure she'll be here today or tomorrow.....really hope today cause I don't want to take her on vacation with me any longer than I have to!! :hissy:
> 
> Anyhoo.....so I'm looking ahead to May but I KNOW we just HAVE to get at least a couple :bfp:s out of this group!!! Can't wait to see who's first!!! :dust:

I'm so sorry to see that dip today Jeannette. I'm sorry if I gave you false hope with your chart:blush:. 

I think our bodies are very cruel sometimes and the witch not turning up on time and our bodies giving us temps to make us believe there is a chance. :hissy:

I really hope she stays away hun :hugs:


----------



## littlehush

Just posted this

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ybe-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html#post1900533

xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

littlehush said:


> Just posted this
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ybe-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html#post1900533
> 
> xxx

 
Fantastic - well done and thank you. 
:hug:


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Just posted this
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ybe-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html#post1900533
> 
> xxx

Really good article. Thanks!


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls
i can't read all the pages from the weekend - can someone tell me if i missed anything important???
we had a lovely weekend away and as a bonus I got my positive opk :wohoo:
temp went up this morning so fingers crossed for another couple of days of rises!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

little hush thats a great post cheers hunni

HAPPY EASTER everyone!!

jeannette sorry to hear about your temos and CM huni hopfully its just a blip fingers crossed xoxox
:hugs:

Hayley your chart looks fab hun really holding out for that :bfp: for you chick xoxo

Flumpy how are the boobs hun??? hopefully killin you!!!! i mean that with all the best intensions :rofl:

Butterfly im glad the cramping and spottings stopped hun xoxo

As for me still no AF had to get up twice in the night for the loo!! and i have loads of CM this morning other than that nothing out of the ordinary when the :witch: is due to be fair. although she is two days late now and still no sign of a :bfp: maybe i ov'd later than i thought??

xoxox


----------



## hayley2

Brilliant news Mrs N!! :happydance: I hope you've been making good use of it ?! How was your weekend away? Soon you'll be in the TWW too :happydance: (Update from last pages - Jeannette got a BFN poor love, Daisy is still holding out for her BFP at 2days late!, leelee and flumpy are 5/6dpo and starting to SS, Butterfly is hopefully feeling a bit better after lots of chocolate!, loulou is 12dpo and on spot wash for start of AF, Littlehush has a great chart - thats about everyone i think!)

Butterfly how are you feeling this evening? 

Littlehush great post about sympotms. Thanks x

leelee and flumpy ooohhhh tired are you!!!??? Could the SS be starting already??!!! :rofl:

Daisy how you feeling? Come on with your BFP!

loulou a runny nose can be a really great PG symptom!

Well no spotting for me - yet - but it should start tomorrow. Had mild AF cramps today and tonight i feel really tired, but we have been out all day walking around so thats prob why!


----------



## Mrs_N

thansk for the update hun, you forgot to mention that your chart looks fab! :happydance:

well we haven't really been able to :sex: yesterday, staying with dh's mother she always gives us her bed and i just feel wierd about it! still, we are back home now, and we :sex: before we went away so fingers crossed we've done enough! so excited to hopefully be in the tww!


----------



## hayley2

DAISYMOMMA said:


> little hush thats a great post cheers hunni
> 
> HAPPY EASTER everyone!!
> 
> jeannette sorry to hear about your temos and CM huni hopfully its just a blip fingers crossed xoxox
> :hugs:
> 
> Hayley your chart looks fab hun really holding out for that :bfp: for you chick xoxo
> 
> Flumpy how are the boobs hun??? hopefully killin you!!!! i mean that with all the best intensions :rofl:
> 
> Butterfly im glad the cramping and spottings stopped hun xoxo
> 
> As for me still no AF had to get up twice in the night for the loo!! and i have loads of CM this morning other than that nothing out of the ordinary when the :witch: is due to be fair. although she is two days late now and still no sign of a :bfp: maybe i ov'd later than i thought??
> 
> xoxox

Just been looking at your chart and i think that you did O when you thought - but if it was wrong i'd say the only other option would be CD27 which would put you at 9dpo today. Did you get EWCM around the time of your pos opks? FF says that if you have high temps for 18 dpo and no AF then they only see one reason why that would happen - pregnancy! Your 18dpo tomorrow and if still getting a BFN, if i were you and the witch doesn't arrive i'd make a docs appt and take your chart for them to see. Whay does your OH think?


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hey girls l

looks like im out iv just been to the loo and there was a tiny smear of blood not much but still it was there. :cry:

so it looks like ill be moving over to wtc soon ill really miss you all xoxox


----------



## hayley2

Mrs_N said:


> thansk for the update hun, you forgot to mention that your chart looks fab! :happydance:
> 
> well we haven't really been able to :sex: yesterday, staying with dh's mother she always gives us her bed and i just feel wierd about it! still, we are back home now, and we :sex: before we went away so fingers crossed we've done enough! so excited to hopefully be in the tww!


Get some more :sex: in tonight for luck!!!

My chart looks ok but i'm just not feeling pg unfortunately! I really expect to be spotting tomorrow - but on the plus side the sooner i get AF the better as then i start Clomid on CD2.


----------



## hayley2

DAISYMOMMA said:


> hey girls l
> 
> looks like im out iv just been to the loo and there was a tiny smear of blood not much but still it was there. :cry:
> 
> so it looks like ill be moving over to wtc soon ill really miss you all xoxox

Oh babe i'm sorry :cry: How awful for the :witch: to tease you like that! :hugs: You can stay with us if you want to..... but i understand if you'd find it too hard. I'm so sad for you :cry:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

if your pg where should your cervix be?? high or low and also where should it be for AF??
i should probably know this shouldnt i xoxox


----------



## littlehush

My boobs are starting to hurt :hissy: Hoping its not the af kind!
But early when i went to the bathroom i had lots of creamy cm in my panties (sorry TMI) never had that much. It was horrible :blush:

xxx


----------



## hayley2

Too be honest i haven't a clue. Let me try and find out!


----------



## hayley2

For women who track their cervical position in order to determine fertility, many wonder if there correlation between the position of the cervix and early pregnancy.

Unfortunately, there doesn&#8217;t seem to be a simple answer for all women. The position of the cervix during pregnancy does change but not at the same time in all women.

After ovulation, your cervix will drop lower in your vagina and feel firm, like the tip of your nose. During pregnancy, the cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from woman to woman. For some, this will happen shortly before their period is due, but for other, this will not happen until quite a while after their pregnancy has been confirmed.

Due to this variation between women, checking the position of your cervix to determine pregnancy is not a reliable indication of whether or not your are pregnant. More reliable ways to find out if you are pregnant is take a sensitive home pregnancy test or by visiting your doctor for a pregnancy blood test.


----------



## hayley2

littlehush said:


> My boobs are starting to hurt :hissy: Hoping its not the af kind!
> But early when i went to the bathroom i had lots of creamy cm in my panties (sorry TMI) never had that much. It was horrible :blush:
> 
> xxx

Don't worry yet - its still early! But sore bbs is a fab pg sign as well!!!!!! Increased CM is a great sign too!! You have loads of pg signs now! Wow :happydance:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Thank you hayley your a star, i think if she has turned up i will defo still stay around as i couldnt bare not knowing what was going on with my girls. xoxox


----------



## littlehush

hayley2 said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> My boobs are starting to hurt :hissy: Hoping its not the af kind!
> But early when i went to the bathroom i had lots of creamy cm in my panties (sorry TMI) never had that much. It was horrible :blush:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Don't worry yet - its still early! But sore bbs is a fab pg sign as well!!!!!! Increased CM is a great sign too!! You have loads of pg signs now! Wow :happydance:Click to expand...

I hope so hun!! Im still full of pma, even tho im cramping more and more. Just want the morning to hurry up, so i can see my temp :rofl: im wishing my life away :dohh:


----------



## Mamie

Happy Easter girls....have been away since Friday and it's taken me about 45mins to catch up on all your news!!!

Am really hoping for some more :bfp:s on here...so many of you look so close! Some of those FF charts are so cruel though... definitly vote for :witch: to be thrown overboard!!!!

Can't remember who had the runny nose....sorry! But i've had a stuffy nose since a week before my :bfp: (had it for over 2weeks now) and doc says that can just happen in preg....so here's hoping that's a good sign!!!

Butterfly - it's good to see you back. :hugs: to you. If you're 5 weeks then that'd make us at the same stage :D

I know it's hard girls, but try and keep up the PMA and the :sex: Thinking of you all! :hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Well after having a fab day with no cramping or brown spotting ........ I felt something down below and went to the loo and there was blood in my pants - I had a wee and when I wiped it was very pink and now have bad cramps.

I'm just gonna go bed and hopefully things will be better in the morning.

Hope you have all had a nice day - I see lots of symptom spotting going on!! it all sounds good!

Night night and hopefully I wake up to no blood or cramps and lots of news of BFP's from you ladies! xxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

daisymomma :hug:

littlehush sounds like you are getting some good symptoms! fingers crossed for you 

:hugs: butterfly

so looking forward to joining in with the symptom spotting! love this temping and opks, at least I have some idea what my body is doing. so excited to see my temp every morning :rofl:


----------



## Jeannette

Good evening ladies. Well, :witch: officially got me :cry:

I am grateful to be going on a trip tomorrow, as I am sure I can't feel as badly as I do right now for too long.

:hugs: to everyone...I'm going to miss you guys! "see" you in a week, and I DEMAND that AT LEAST two of you are pregnant by then!!!!! :hissy: And if my magic :dust: works on everyone, just promise you'll still talk to me next month!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

aw jeanette so sorry she got you hun :hug:


----------



## Kittie

Evening Ladies,

I am new here, but I have been reading this thread for days, so it seems like I already know you all really well!

I have hesitated to post up till now, as I am really not all that clued up on the whole 'getting pregnant thing' unlike most of you guys, and I kinda feel like I am crashing, as you all know so much and have been working so hard at getting pregnant, and I have just sort of been 'leaving it to nature'.

I have learnt so much over the last few days from reading what you have been chatting about, so for that, thank you, but I am hoping you might be able to help me further.

I came off BCP (bear with me on the abbriviations I think I have figured them all out, but I might be totally wrong!) in Feb '08 and my OH and I have been doing the necessary regularly in that time, but nothing has come of it so far.

I believe that I ovulated on Wed 1 April, and my OH and I BD on that day and the following 4 days. On the following Monday I started to get a really bad headache, which has remained all week and I still have. On Friday I started to get a strange twinging feeling in the lower right side of the abdomin and it feels realy tight, and this has also remained, although it has lessened a little now. I also started to get really gassy and am feeling a little bloated now. I also feel really lethagic, and have barely moved since Friday. This is strange for me as I normally go for a walk for between 1 and 2 hrs a day and workout a little every day. I just haven't felt like doing any of that. I did go to the supermarket and just felt a little lightheaded but very heavy stomached, so came back and laid on the sofa. 

All that said, I don't have any other symptoms! My BBs don't feel any different and I'm not hungry, in fact I have no appetite at all. AF is due on Tues or Wed (it varies) and I can't tell whether I feel she is coming as sometimes I get AF symptoms, and sometime I don't!

So after all that waffle, what I am asking is, what do you think, and what should I do next? My OH is currently away so can't speak to him and I don;t want to say anything to friends or family, and you girls seem lovely so I thought I wold ask you.


----------



## Mrs_N

:wave: hi kittie
sounds like you have lots of great symptoms, fingers crossed for you! :dust:
If i were you I would try and hold out for a few more days before you test, although thats easier said than done! when is your oh back? 
just out of interest you really need to be :sex: before you ovulate rather than after to have the best chances :)


----------



## Kittie

Thank MrsN, and it is great to finally be chatting!


----------



## Kittie

Sorry, computer decided to send that message early!

I was wanting to wait a bit longer as I don't want to waste money buying PTK if you guys thought it was still a bit early, plus I would prefer to wait and know for sure.

My OH is back next Friday, so should know more by then I guess. I suposse it is a good thing actually as I don't really want to be getting his hopes up for nothing.

We would normally have been BDing before O, but we were a few thousand miles apart at the time, so was a little difficult!

I wouldn't normally have thought much of it, only the headache and the twinging / tight abdomin made me start wondering...


----------



## Mrs_N

glad you jumped into posting :)
abdominal twinges are a good sign! :dust:

it isn't necessarily too early to test, although the longer you wait the greater your chances of an accurate result, and of course it depends on whether you would want your oh there, i don't think i could test without mine around!


----------



## hayley2

Hi Kittie!!!

Welcome to BnB!!!!

You have some great sounding symptoms!!! Already i feel you could be pg with the list of things your experienceing!!! Personally i hate seeing BFNs and don't test unless my AF is late (which it never is - stupid witch) so if i were you i'd test on thursday morning as you would most def be late by then.

Hope its good news for you - glad you posted. Keep us updated!!!


----------



## hayley2

Oh Butterfly i've just read your post from last night and i'm praying you wake up to no spotting or cramping :hugs: Please let everything be ok!!! My thoughts are with you :hugs:

Daisy and Jeannette :hugs: Your both fab ladies and i'm sure you'll be brilliant mums - your bean is just taking its time finding you! Jeannette have a great holiday and i look forward to a holiday report when you get back. I promise i'll still be here :rofl:

Daisy throw yourself into the wedding plans and time will fly by :hugs:

Mrs N, flumpy and leelee hows the SS going?

loulou hows the spot watch going? Any AF or PG signs?

No spotting for me yet but its only 10.40am so theres still plenty of time. I can feel her coming - i've got that constant dull ache going on!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Oh Butterfly i've just read your post from last night and i'm praying you wake up to no spotting or cramping :hugs: Please let everything be ok!!! My thoughts are with you :hugs:
> 
> Daisy and Jeannette :hugs: Your both fab ladies and i'm sure you'll be brilliant mums - your bean is just taking its time finding you! Jeannette have a great holiday and i look forward to a holiday report when you get back. I promise i'll still be here :rofl:
> 
> Daisy throw yourself into the wedding plans and time will fly by :hugs:
> 
> Mrs N, flumpy and leelee hows the SS going?
> 
> loulou hows the spot watch going? Any AF or PG signs?
> 
> No spotting for me yet but its only 10.40am so theres still plenty of time. I can feel her coming - i've got that constant dull ache going on!

Hayley,

What a temp rise for you this morning! That has got to be good!

Hi and welcome Kittie. Your symptoms do sound great!

Butterfly - hope you are okay today?

How is everyone else?

MY temp rose again this morning. Would love a big dip tomorrow but would also be happy if it continues to rise!


----------



## hayley2

leelee your temp looks FABULOUS!!!! Highest its EVER been!!! I bet you all my Easter Eggs your pg!!! 

I took my temp 3 hours late so its exactly accurate. I'm kinda mentally discarding that one. Doh! I keep running to the loo every 5 minutes to check if i'm spotting!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> leelee your temp looks FABULOUS!!!! Highest its EVER been!!! I bet you all my Easter Eggs your pg!!!
> 
> I took my temp 3 hours late so its exactly accurate. I'm kinda mentally discarding that one. Doh! I keep running to the loo every 5 minutes to check if i'm spotting!

Yeah, I like the temp this morning but trying not to read too much into it! 

No spotting yet? That is a great sign for you Hayley. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Mrs_N

loving both your charts hayley and leelee!

so disappointed with mine - temp went down again this morning, was really expecting it to go up :hissy:


----------



## hayley2

Last 2 cycle i started spotting at about 4pm, i hate waiting!!! If shes coming i hope she just gets on with it!


----------



## hayley2

Can you post your chart Mrs N so we can be nosey?!

Ooops just found it! sorry!


----------



## hayley2

Don't panic yet!!! Your only 2-3 dpo at the most - theres still loads of time!!! Its after implantation that you get the biggest temp rises as at the moment the egg is still in the tube and wouldn't be making you have a high temp yet.


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls, big lie in for me today :)
My bbs are like throbbing inside! its mad, ive got AF cramps it feels like im having AF yet when i keep going to the loo its still white CM whereas it feels like im actually in full flow, if you get me? its like when you just know your on and you are, its like that but not?! I should be spotting at least by now i have a 27-28day cylcle and i spot 2days before af so i usually spot either cd25 or cd26 as a start, but im on cd27today and nothing so far someone pleeeease keep their fingers crossed for me!


----------



## hayley2

Wow loulou its sounds really great for you!!! When are you going to test?


----------



## polaris

Hi girls,
how are you all today? I hope you all had a nice Easter.

Butterfly - :hug:, I really hope there has been no more spotting, I am really hoping and praying for everything to be OK for you. You really deserve this bean to be sticky.

Daisymomma - how are you today? Are you definitely out? Horrible witch. So disappointed for you if so.

Jeannette - again horrible witch! Like the plan of throwing her overboard though!! Enjoy your hols!

Hayley - things are still looking promising for you. I know you don't like to get your hopes up but I am getting my hopes up on your behalf!

Loulou - great news that you are not spotting yet. Stay away witch!! Boobs throbbing is a good symptom too.

Leelee - nice temperature rise - no doubt that you O'd anyway - and your timing was perfect this month so fingers crossed.

Mrs N. - sorry that temperature rise is still being elusive - probably best to keep BDing to be on the safe side.

Flumpy - hope the 2WW isn't dragging too badly.

Welcome to Kittie - this is a really lovely thread - one of the nicest groups of girls on B&B in my humble opinion!!

Well I had a really nice day yesterday - we went for Easter dinner in OH's sisters house and his whole family were there including his brother's new twins who are just one month old. So we had decided since his whole family were together to break the news that I am pregnant. They were all delighted and it was a really lovely feeling! His brother and SIL are particularly pleased because our baby will be so close in age to the twins. And his SIL has offered us loads of their baby stuff which is brilliant. It was funny though, his SIL kept using the plural, for example saying 'when they are born in November...' - I had to keep reminding her that I'm only having one baby (touch wood!!).


----------



## hayley2

Hi Polaris!

That must have been a lovely feeling telling everyone about the baby. I can't wait till we can do the same! Maybe you are having twins!!!!! You did say you'd put on 10lbs. I bet the twins were gorgeous at only 1 month old. I hope your feeling a lot better now and starting to enjoy being pg. Its not long till your scan now!!

Thank you for being positive for me but i just know i'm not this month - on to cycle 4!


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> Hi Polaris!
> 
> That must have been a lovely feeling telling everyone about the baby. I can't wait till we can do the same! Maybe you are having twins!!!!! You did say you'd put on 10lbs. I bet the twins were gorgeous at only 1 month old. I hope your feeling a lot better now and starting to enjoy being pg. Its not long till your scan now!!
> 
> Thank you for being positive for me but i just know i'm not this month - on to cycle 4!

The twins are absolutely beautiful - they are such good babies as well so far, they are really no trouble at all and only really cry when they are getting changed. I felt a bit funny telling everyone as I had a horrible dream about m/c the night before, but I have asked them not to spread the news yet until after I have my scan. Thanks I am feeling much better the past few days, m.s. is getting much more manageable now although it is still there it is not so bad. Still exhausted though.


----------



## hayley2

I think its natural to be scared that something bad will happen - especially when you want it soooo much. I'm sure everything will be fine now your nearly up to 12 weeks. Glad your feeling better, you can enjoy it more now xxx


----------



## Kittie

loulou58 said:


> Hey girls, big lie in for me today :)
> My bbs are like throbbing inside! its mad, ive got AF cramps it feels like im having AF yet when i keep going to the loo its still white CM whereas it feels like im actually in full flow, if you get me? its like when you just know your on and you are, its like that but not?! I should be spotting at least by now i have a 27-28day cylcle and i spot 2days before af so i usually spot either cd25 or cd26 as a start, but im on cd27today and nothing so far someone pleeeease keep their fingers crossed for me!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Loulou, and also for all the rest of you girlies.

I am feeling really queasy toady, but have a headache from hell so it might just be to do with that.

I think I will take Hayley's advise and test on Thursday. I am going to see a good friend on Wed and she has just had a baby ( I'm really plased for her but kinda sucks tha hers is already here and I started trying before her!) so I might have to confess all and see what she has to say!


----------



## littlehush

Hi all

Hope your all well? 
Not much to report from me today. Temps are still looking good. I have got a sore back, but think i might have done that bending over picking something up, not sure :dohh: Boobs are still hurting, but they do hurt a little different than usual, more around the nipple (not the nipple tho just around). Hurry up wednesday!!! xxx


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> loving both your charts hayley and leelee!
> 
> so disappointed with mine - temp went down again this morning, was really expecting it to go up :hissy:

Thanks Mrs N - I would agree with Polaris, keep up the bd'ing!

Hayley - try to keep positive and update us on spot watch

Loulou - everything sounds so good for you! I really have my fingers crossed for you!

Polaris - sounds like you had a really exciting day yesterday. Delighted for you!

Kittie/Littlehush - both of your symptoms sound great. 

Daisymomma/Jeanette - how are you both?

Butterfly - hope you are okay.


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls, sorry i posted and ran, we went to the park while the sun was out!
Im dying to test now, i have two cheap boots own ones here i might use one in the morning if she still is showing no signs, still no spotting, normal cm so i dunno whether it might be tomorrow now because it does feel still like she's going to come :(


----------



## flumpy

evening all!

sorry I havent been on earlier I have had the whole family round for a roast dinner and I am officially knackered!!!! early night for me I think!!

I see some good symptoms on here and temp rises!!!! fingers crossed for all those testing soon especially Loulou who (might) test tomorrow!!!! hope its a bfp!!!

well the 2ww is dragging big time for me I try not to think about it but its all i can think about!!! having said that I think i am out this month - i already have dull af pains so i think the witch is going to come early!! still no sore boobs (booooo!!!)!! I have got loads of creamy cm similar to how you described loulou - feels like i have come on but when i get to the bathroom not a sign of the witch - maybe its the white witch lol!!!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

evening ladies 

Well im not out definately no AF as yet and my temp is still up?? i dont know what that was last night but i wasnt the arrival of the :witch:!! im really confused tho as i am now 18dpo and have only had :bfn: another one this morning??? whats going on?? maybe she is teasing me??

Jeannette im so sorry hunni have a great trip tho.

Hayley how are you hun??

Flumpy hows the bb's???

little hish thats a good sign that your nipples hurt defo!! hows everything else??

Welcome kittie :hi: hope you get your :bfp: soon we really need some good luck round here!!

Anyone i have missed out i hope your all well and all my pg ladies i hope your little beans are doing well!!

i have the metalic taste in my mouth or am i imagining it??? cos i also have AF type aches and im really hungery just like usual before she shows up!!

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey girls, sorry i posted and ran, we went to the park while the sun was out!
> Im dying to test now, i have two cheap boots own ones here i might use one in the morning if she still is showing no signs, still no spotting, normal cm so i dunno whether it might be tomorrow now because it does feel still like she's going to come :(

Ooh, can't wait to hear the results of your test tomorrow Loulou!

Do you still think you will test? How are you feeling tonight?


----------



## leelee

DAISYMOMMA said:


> evening ladies
> 
> Well im not out definately no AF as yet and my temp is still up?? i dont know what that was last night but i wasnt the arrival of the :witch:!! im really confused tho as i am now 18dpo and have only had :bfn: another one this morning??? whats going on?? maybe she is teasing me??
> 
> Jeannette im so sorry hunni have a great trip tho.
> 
> Hayley how are you hun??
> 
> Flumpy hows the bb's???
> 
> little hish thats a good sign that your nipples hurt defo!! hows everything else??
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome kittie :hi: hope you get your :bfp: soon we really need some good luck round here!!
> 
> Anyone i have missed out i hope your all well and all my pg ladies i hope your little beans are doing well!!
> 
> i have the metalic taste in my mouth or am i imagining it??? cos i also have AF type aches and im really hungery just like usual before she shows up!!
> 
> :hug: :hug: :hug:


Hi Daisymomma,

Your temps still look great. How many days are you late for AF now?

How is everyone else this evening?

Butterfly - I am thinking of you and hoping that you are okay
:hugs:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

im 5 days late??? its driving me mad?? just the not knowing but if i am pg then why would i be getting :bfn:'s im really confused. i dont think i am i cant be 

How are you hun??


----------



## leelee

DAISYMOMMA said:


> im 5 days late??? its driving me mad?? just the not knowing but if i am pg then why would i be getting :bfn:'s im really confused. i dont think i am i cant be
> 
> How are you hun??

I'm not surprised you are going mad. I would be too! I read on the threads here that some people don't get a :bfp: for ages so you might be one of them. Could you go for a blood test at your doctors?

I am good. Just 6DPO so trying not to read too much into symptoms. Defo have tender breasts and they are a bit veiny. Not sure if they are always veiny though. Ahhhh - sometimes I think my imagination is too much!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

i know what you mean my imagination runs rings round me!! my OH thinks we should take pics of my bbs daily (boob cam!!) so i can see if they really do change!! well thats his story anyway :rofl:

well im off to bed now im so tired been to the safari park today and totally shattered now.

just think tomorrow you are half way thru the 2ww!!! yay!!! night hunni xoxoxo


----------



## leelee

DAISYMOMMA said:


> i know what you mean my imagination runs rings round me!! my OH thinks we should take pics of my bbs daily (boob cam!!) so i can see if they really do change!! well thats his story anyway :rofl:
> 
> well im off to bed now im so tired been to the safari park today and totally shattered now.
> 
> just think tomorrow you are half way thru the 2ww!!! yay!!! night hunni xoxoxo

Night night Daisymomma,

I hope tomorrow brings you a :bfp:

Have a good sleep. 

P.S - I like the idea of boobycam. It made me laugh!!!


----------



## hayley2

Morning girls!

OMG i'm not a well bunny! Really bad cramps and having to use the loo every 5 minutes! Starting to feel sick as well now. Great! Down side is i've been off work for 2 weeks now and todays my first day back so i've got no chance of phoning in sick!

Before the really bad cramps last night i was just having mild aches every now and then and as of about 5 minutes ago no spotting ....yet! But i'm sure she is lurking and ready to pounce.

Hope everyone is well,

loulou and Daisy hope you get a BFP!

leelee wake up i want to see your temp!

Butterfly i'm thinking off you!xxx

Little hush how are you doing?

Kittie any news?

flumpy any new symptoms?

Hope i haven't forgotten anyone! 

Speak to you all later

xxx


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

morning hayley hope shes stays away from you this month chick!!!
fx'd for you!!hope work goes ok today for you xoxox 

i am confused still my temp has shot back up this morning but i have a scratchy throat so i may be coming down with something which would explain late af and all those :bfn:'s

almaost dont want to test this morning im fed up of :Bfn:s plus i was up in the night weeing and havent had a morning we yet anyway!!
on the other hand tho we went out for the day yesterday to the safari park and when we sat on the grass to eat a picnic i found a real four leaf clover!!! maybe its a sign x

Hope every1 is feeling ok today

lots of love xoxoxo


----------



## littlehush

hey ladies, hope your all well!

Well i have this feeling that it is not my month after all. Temp dropped a bit this morning, and its taking on a familiar pattern to last month, So i think i can expect :witch: to show up tomorrow or thurs. Cramps are getting worse and boobs are really hurting all over now, which they always do pre af. Well theres is not much i can do to stop her from coming, so if she is coming, im just going to have to try and fight her away next month.

Daisymomma- bless ya hun, hope you get some answers soon :hugs: are you going to test tis morning?

xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> OMG i'm not a well bunny! Really bad cramps and having to use the loo every 5 minutes! Starting to feel sick as well now. Great! Down side is i've been off work for 2 weeks now and todays my first day back so i've got no chance of phoning in sick!
> 
> Before the really bad cramps last night i was just having mild aches every now and then and as of about 5 minutes ago no spotting ....yet! But i'm sure she is lurking and ready to pounce.
> 
> Hope everyone is well,
> 
> loulou and Daisy hope you get a BFP!
> 
> leelee wake up i want to see your temp!
> 
> Butterfly i'm thinking off you!xxx
> 
> Little hush how are you doing?
> 
> Kittie any news?
> 
> flumpy any new symptoms?
> 
> Hope i haven't forgotten anyone!
> 
> Speak to you all later
> 
> xxx


Hayley, your temp looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## hayley2

I would agree except i feel a bit poorly so i reckon it could be do to with that to be honest. Theres no way i can be pg with the stomach pains i've been getting.

Everyone seems to be suffering with cramps this month!

How are you feeling?


----------



## polaris

Hayley - I'm so pleased you are not spotting yet and your temperature looks great. Can't wait to see what your temperature does tomorrow, if it is still high and no AF maybe you should test? Cramps aren't necessarily a bad sign, you get them in early pregnancy too.

Daisymomma - so frustrating not having any clear answers. I hope you are pregnant and you're just one of those people who it takes a while to show up on HPT.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> I would agree except i feel a bit poorly so i reckon it could be do to with that to be honest. Theres no way i can be pg with the stomach pains i've been getting.
> 
> Everyone seems to be suffering with cramps this month!
> 
> How are you feeling?

Cramps could be a good sign, you are too hard on yourself Hayley!

Is AF due today?

I am okay today. No big implantation dip but at least temp is high enough. It dropped at 9DPO last month so I guess I will know in a couple of days. Think my chart looks quite similar to last month though.


----------



## Mrs_N

cramps could definately be a good sign hayley, not that I've ever experienced it but I've heard they can very much mimic the witch.

i'm really confused about my chart - i don't think I ovulated after those positive opks, and then late last night I had another batch of ewcm and this morning my temperature is the lowest it's been! any ideas? 
going to try another opk today and see what it shows.


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> cramps could definately be a good sign hayley, not that I've ever experienced it but I've heard they can very much mimic the witch.
> 
> i'm really confused about my chart - i don't think I ovulated after those positive opks, and then late last night I had another batch of ewcm and this morning my temperature is the lowest it's been! any ideas?
> going to try another opk today and see what it shows.

Hi MrsN,

It looks like you were gearing up to O and then didn't for whatever reason. Keep BD'ing as you may be about to O again. The same thing happened to another person on here and they did O and now are in the 2WW with a very promising chart.

Hope you are okay.

Butterfly - I am thinking about you. Hope you are okay.


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks hun, it's so frustrating! but at least I can see better whats going on by temping - think the last two months we have :sex: nowhere near the right time probably!


----------



## Mrs_N

just done anopther opk - it's definately without a doubt positive! really hope this is it this time around!
timing is a bit off though - I'm on twighlights at the moment so I don't get in until 2am, will have to wake hubby up!


----------



## - Butterfly -

DAISYMOMMA said:


> im 5 days late??? its driving me mad?? just the not knowing but if i am pg then why would i be getting :bfn:'s im really confused. i dont think i am i cant be
> 
> How are you hun??

I really feel for you hun. I can't believe your chart and how good it looks.

I really hope that you get your BFP soon. xxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mrs N - glad you've got positive OPK. Good luck.

Leelee - thanks for thinking of me - :hugs:

Hayley - your chart looks good hun I'm hoping for you babe.

I'm sorry if I've not mentioned anyone but my memory is rubbish and I can't even remember the messages on the previous page!

As for me still spotting and cramping - just waiting for 2nd lot of blood results to come back.............. oh more waiting

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBrave

Hi. Could I join? You guys seem really bonded. :blush: I wasn't going to join in but I guess I'll be testing this Sunday if :witch: hasn't shown up by then. I'm expecting pre-AF cramps starting this Thursday so we'll see.

I don't temp or use opks so it was educated guessing based on a 30 day cycle for me. Not much to report bar a sore left boob but who knows?

:hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

littlehush said:


> hey ladies, hope your all well!
> 
> Well i have this feeling that it is not my month after all. Temp dropped a bit this morning, and its taking on a familiar pattern to last month, So i think i can expect :witch: to show up tomorrow or thurs. Cramps are getting worse and boobs are really hurting all over now, which they always do pre af. Well theres is not much i can do to stop her from coming, so if she is coming, im just going to have to try and fight her away next month.
> 
> Daisymomma- bless ya hun, hope you get some answers soon :hugs: are you going to test tis morning?
> 
> xxx

Still above the coverline hun. keeping fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## lou1979

I hope this is it for you hayley!

I have everything crossed! xx


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hey girls i can bearly type im so shakey but guess whoo got a :bfp:!!!!!
a cant believe it im a little worried its an evap line tho!! its a really fiant line hardly there but it has got a pink colour?? what do you think???

xoxoxo


----------



## sazza

DAISYMOMMA said:


> hey girls i can bearly type im so shakey but guess whoo got a :bfp:!!!!!
> a cant believe it im a little worried its an evap line tho!! its a really fiant line hardly there but it has got a pink colour?? what do you think???
> 
> xoxoxo


Wow! Congrats honey! :happydance:


----------



## loulou58

Hey everyone!! 
AF is still not here, no spotting at ALL! still creamy CM, had a sleepless night worrying whether to test or not so this morning i peed on a stick, and, nothing! BFN!! :( i was gutted. Not even a hint of a line. Still no spotting, my cramps have eased to nothing i thought last night when they come on a bit strong like normal that this morning she'd be here but nothing at all!! 
Im now 14dpo with nothing, no AF and no BFP!!

Hayley keep on in there with the PMA!! this could be a good month!! 
Daisymomma! WOW i hope it is the BFP we've been waiting on, any pics?!
Butterfly, hope everything is ok with you, and leelee, your still symptom spotting! woo! 
All the other girlies, i remember the first few replies to say then it flies out my head! but i wish us all luck for this month! hope EVERYONE!! is ok xxx


----------



## flumpy

hi all!!,

First and foremost congrats daisymomma - get a pic on so we can all see your shiny BFP!!!

Hope everyone is doing good today - i have completely lost my PMA today I juat dont feel like this is my month at all - i have got af cramps,NO SORE BOOBS!! and just dont feel pregnant!!!! although it is a week today at the earliest that I will POAS!

HAYLEY - are you the next to test? if so when are you testing - I am assuming no spotting yet?


----------



## flumpy

forgot to add welcome babybrave - course you can join us!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

DAISYMOMMA said:


> hey girls i can bearly type im so shakey but guess whoo got a :bfp:!!!!!
> a cant believe it im a little worried its an evap line tho!! its a really fiant line hardly there but it has got a pink colour?? what do you think???
> 
> xoxoxo

I KNEW IT I KNEW IT I KNEW IT - CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## polaris

Oh my God oh my god!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Daisymomma I'm so happy for you! Especially because it was going to be your last month trying for a bit!!!!!

That is such good news - here's hoping that line soon gets nice and strong and a nice sticky bean!


----------



## littlehush

Daisymomma :happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance: So so happy for you hun!!
Can we see a pic?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kittie

DAISYMOMMA said:


> hey girls i can bearly type im so shakey but guess whoo got a :bfp:!!!!!
> a cant believe it im a little worried its an evap line tho!! its a really fiant line hardly there but it has got a pink colour?? what do you think???
> 
> xoxoxo

YAY!!!! Well done you, I'm so pleased for you :happydance:

Evening everyone else, I hope you are all well?

I don't have anything to report except that today was the first day in a week that I didn't have a head ache or feel crappy; in fact I feel great!! Lets hope things get even better.

Lets hope we get some more :bfp: from those of you who are testing soon.

:hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> AF is still not here, no spotting at ALL! still creamy CM, had a sleepless night worrying whether to test or not so this morning i peed on a stick, and, nothing! BFN!! :( i was gutted. Not even a hint of a line. Still no spotting, my cramps have eased to nothing i thought last night when they come on a bit strong like normal that this morning she'd be here but nothing at all!!
> Im now 14dpo with nothing, no AF and no BFP!!
> 
> Hayley keep on in there with the PMA!! this could be a good month!!
> Daisymomma! WOW i hope it is the BFP we've been waiting on, any pics?!
> Butterfly, hope everything is ok with you, and leelee, your still symptom spotting! woo!
> All the other girlies, i remember the first few replies to say then it flies out my head! but i wish us all luck for this month! hope EVERYONE!! is ok xxx

Hey loulou all sounds good babe. maybe give it a couple of days and test again. xx


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hey girls thank you so much for all your congrats!!!
its so faint its even faded a bit more now i dont think it will show up on a pic :sad: im not to sure if its an evap what would that look like???

i have the strongest metallic taste in my mouth tonight its unreal!!!

hows every one???


----------



## loulou58

Im keeping my fingers crossed for you daisy!!! I ve posted my bfn in the bfn section haha its horrid! AF is still not here, surely if i was it would show by now almost to the day she's due? or can it be later?


----------



## BabyBrave

Congratulations Daisy!!! Fingers crossed it sticks for you and you have a wonderful nine months.

Maybe pass on some of that baby dust? :hug:


----------



## hayley2

OMG!!! Wow Daisy!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance::cloud9:


That is brilliant!!! Fab news!! Loving your pg ticker!! How are you feeling? Can you post a pic?

loulou i bet you get a :bfp: soon too!!!

Butterfly i hope blood results are ok tomorrow :hugs: Hope you start to feel better soon xxx

Kittie feeling great is the best way to be if your pg!!! Keep up the PMA!

leelee how are you hun?

flumpy having no symptoms is great news!! I bet you'll be in first tri before you know it!!

Shes got me girls - starting spotting late this afernoon :cry: i bet my temp nose dives in the morning. Roll on May! Only 2 cycles left....


----------



## hayley2

What's an evaporation line? Evaporation ("evap") lines result with the test's antibody strip just looks slightly different than the space around it. There is a line of antibodies (usually made from mouse cells) in the Control and Test section. The Control line binds with any liquid and turns pink (or blue, in tests using blue dye.) The Test/Result line turns pink only if pregnancy hormone is detected. If not, the moisture passes over this strip and does not turn pink. It may, however, become more visible when the light hits the moisture on the strip-- it may appear gray, colorless, like a "dent" in the test, or like a "ghost line." It may appear at any time-- as soon as the urine hits it, after a few minutes as the test absorbs the moisture, or after the 10-minute time limit. It may appear when the test is drying, or after it has dried. It may disappear as the test is drying, or after the test has dried, or not disappear at all.

The simple fact is that there is always "something there" that is slightly visible-- it's simply the antibodies on the test that would turn pink in the presence of hCG. When the test becomes wet, or as it dries, or after it dries, the antibody strip may become more visible. Therefore, all tests may have them. It is not a defect; it's just how tests are made. 

A real positive is identified by its color (pink or blue, whatever the color of the test's dye is) and its appearance within 10 minutes of urinating on the stick. A line that appears after 10 minutes, regardless of color, must be considered an evap line and is caused by the test's chemicals changing. HPT's are rapid assay diagnostics, which means any results appearing after the "rapid" time limit of 10 minutes are invalid.


What does your OH think?


----------



## loulou58

hayley2 said:


> OMG!!! Wow Daisy!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance::cloud9:
> 
> 
> That is brilliant!!! Fab news!! Loving your pg ticker!! How are you feeling? Can you post a pic?
> 
> loulou i bet you get a :bfp: soon too!!!
> 
> Butterfly i hope blood results are ok tomorrow :hugs: Hope you start to feel better soon xxx
> 
> Kittie feeling great is the best way to be if your pg!!! Keep up the PMA!
> 
> leelee how are you hun?
> 
> flumpy having no symptoms is great news!! I bet you'll be in first tri before you know it!!
> 
> Shes got me girls - starting spotting late this afernoon :cry: i bet my temp nose dives in the morning. Roll on May! Only 2 cycles left....


How good is it about Daisy! :happydance:
I dotn hold much hope for my bfp surely at almost 15dpo now id of seen something :(

Im sorry to hear she got you, thats not good, i hoped she wouldnt, its upwards from there though, plus more sexytime!!


----------



## hayley2

Its great! I'm so pleased for her (plus a little jealous :rofl:)

Maybe it will be my turn next month!

I would have thought it should have shown by now but then look at Daisy - 19dpo and a BFP!!! Maybe you O'd later than you thought?

Yep had 2 little spots of red - she was being mean this month in not spotting till late today - i was beginning to think i was in with a chance.

I've felt awful today as well and then spotting as put a right downer on it. Its my OHs birthday today and was hoping to give him an extra special birthday pressie.


----------



## leelee

Hi Ladies,

Am on a dialup internet until Monday so won't be able to logon as much as usual :(

Daisymomma - Congrats, that is brill news

Hayley - so sorry to hear AF came. I can't believe she arrived as your chart looked so good

Loulou - remember lots of people don't get their BFP til 18DPO so no AF is good news!

Butterfly - hope your tests come back okay

Sorry if I have missed anyone but this PC is so slow to load.

I have no PMA today. Feel rubbish and don't feel I will get pregnant anytime soon. Sorry for feeling sorry for myself but just feel bad tonight. 

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## loulou58

hayley2 said:


> Its great! I'm so pleased for her (plus a little jealous :rofl:)
> 
> Maybe it will be my turn next month!
> 
> I would have thought it should have shown by now but then look at Daisy - 19dpo and a BFP!!! Maybe you O'd later than you thought?
> 
> Yep had 2 little spots of red - she was being mean this month in not spotting till late today - i was beginning to think i was in with a chance.
> 
> I've felt awful today as well and then spotting as put a right downer on it. Its my OHs birthday today and was hoping to give him an extra special birthday pressie.

yeh im jealous too haha :rofl: but extra pleased too we got a bfp!! 
It will deffo be your time very soon! have no fear!!! We will get you your bfp!! 

I dunno if i ov'd later than i thought that i would of caught it, i gave up after cd14 due to me bein poorly and thought i'd of give it a good bashing! I'll hang on in and see what happens with my AF situation first, i could start spottin anytime really so fingers crossed.

Leelee please dont feel down! wheres that PMA!! we got a bfp we can get some more! Why im feeling so bright and breezy tonight i have no clue but cheer up, im sure something good will happen!!


----------



## hayley2

Oh hunni :hugs: Weres your PMA gone? You WILL get pregnant - i promise. We will do this together!!!! You could be pregnant now and be feeling hormonal!?! If it doesn't happen this month then we'll make it happen next!!:hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Loving your PMA loulou!

I'm off to bed now girls - speak to you all tomorrow

xxx


----------



## loulou58

night Hayley!! xxx


----------



## yamkins

haha wow for me its due the 21!!! and they say I should test the 23rd! I did that foolish thing today lol but no worries i bought lots of tests for some reason???lol its my first cycle too!!! lots of baBy dust to you !


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

well im confused as hell i had what looked like 2 :bfp: yesterday both came up within the time frame although it did take about 8 mins and they were so faint you can hardly see them and the camra on my phone wont pick it up. so frustrating. 
Anyways i have done another IC test this morning and its come up with :bfn:
so im so confused now and think yesterdays were evap lines. :cry:

so iv took of my ticker and im gonna stay away a couple of days and see if the :witch: turns up i feel abit of a fraud!! :blush:

thank you for all your well wishes girls xoxoxo


----------



## loulou58

You're not a fraud don't be silly, if you've seen something, something was there! We just need to fine out what! Haha. Fingers crossed for you Hun, my friend got bfn after bfn before the doctor confirmed she was pregnant so don't be worrying about the tests, chill for a day or two and try again xxx


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

thank you lou lou thats what im gonna do hold out a little longer. keep myself busy lots of pottering in the garden i think over the next few days.

:dust: and love to all xoxoxo


----------



## littlehush

Daisymomma- Your not a fraud hun, please dont think like that. If i saw something on a test i would be dancing like a mad women and telling all. It may just be early hun, wait and test in a couple of days. Whatever you decide to do hun, i will be thinking of you. But im sure we will all miss you lots
xxx


----------



## littlehush

As for me.........im not trying to too excited but :happydance: my temp didnt go down :happydance: hoping for some tests to arrive this morning, but i bet they wont, would be just my luck!!

xxx

Leelee- hoping you feel better today hun :hugs:
Hayley- Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: She just doesnt know when to stay away!
Loulou- hoping its your month hun 


Hi to everyone else :hug:

xxx


----------



## hayley2

Daisy heres what i think - you O'd later than you thought as on your chart there wasn't a massive difference between your pre and post O temps, you then had a dip i bit later on. I think thats when you O'd. The spotting you had a few nights ago was implantation bleeding - hence no AF! . The tests you took yesterday are picking up something but its still REALLY early after implantation.

I'm hoping i'm right and you'll get a positive at the weekend! I understand about taking a few days out -have a rest and hopefully you'll be back with good news! xxxxx

Still spotting here and MASSIVE temp dip this morning so hoping she shows her face today then i can get on with Clomid tomorrow and hopfully O on CD14! How great would that be!!!!!!

Love to everyone, hope your all doing well!!!

xxxx


----------



## polaris

Daisymomma - I think Hayley could be right. Hopefully you will get a nice strong line in a day or two. 

Hayley - disappointed to see your temperature drop this morning. I was still hoping that it would stay high.

Leelee - hope you have a better day today.

Littlehush - your chart is looking good, hope your tests arrive soon!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hayley thank you so much for your thoughts i think you maybe right you know!! heres hoping im sorry the ugly :witch: has got you hun but clomids in your sights now throw in some preseed when you ov and i think thats got to be a recipe for a bun dont you???

just booked a holiday in cornwall for may 11th!! im excited were going camping!!! maybe one more month ttc if we havent got a sticky one this time round?? id still have five months to do wedding prep?? oh im terrible!!

love you all xoxox


----------



## Mrs_N

dasiymomma have everything crossed for you! i reckon hayley might be right about your timings, and you are actually not as many dpo as you think :dust:

hayley sorry your temp took a dive today, could just be a blip, fingers crossed!

leelee :hugs: keep your pma, we can all do this and you _will_ get pregnant!

i know there were other things I meant to say, and I too have a rubbish memory!

check out my chart this morning - maybe I've _finally_ ov'd :wohoo:


----------



## hayley2

Most definately you have O'd Mrs N!! Congrats!!!

I hope i'm right Daisy. We have got 2 more cycles then stop for 2 because of holiday to Florida next April, then we will be trying up to Dec - the baby would then be a August baby if i concieved in Dec which would give me 2 months to get in shape for the Wedding next Oct!!! However i'm praying it doesn't take that long - but it did last time for my boys so who knows.

My plan for this month - RELAX! We are going to BD every other day from CD8 then maybe 1 extra one on O morning. No temping and once i get a pos opk i'm going to stop testing rather than keep on testing until they go neg. Also will have to use pre seed around O time as Clomid is bad for your CM - it drys you up. 

I hoping i will be ok on clomid as it can have some nasty side effects. I def won't be getting pg if i'm too grumpy and ill!


----------



## littlehush

Postie came and....................no tests in post :hissy: Hopefully they will arrive tomorrow! Oh i hate this waiting!!


----------



## Mrs_N

oh no littlehush, hope they come tomorrow! your chart's looking promising, totally different to last month!


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Wrote a long reply and line dropped so will try and post this before it drops again.

Daisymomma - hold out for that BFP, it might be too early!

Hayley - your pma is amazing!

Loulou - how you feeling?

Littlehush - can you go and buy tests?

Mrs N - great that you O'd

I woke up feeling very upset this morning but my OH has cheered me up so feel a bit better now!


----------



## littlehush

I dont really want to go out and buy a test when i have some on order. Plus it stops me from testing early! I do hope they turn up tomorrow tho, it is going to be our 2nd year together on friday, and it would be lovely to give OH some good news, if i have some that is :rofl:

Leelee- What would we do without our OH, they can be usefull sometimes :rofl: Glad you feel better tho.

xxx


----------



## loulou58

Hey everyone! Well ive been normal all day, ive come home, gone to the loo and ive just started spotting :( the witch was late to annoy me :( im out for this month now. Im gutted. Onto a little Jan 2010 bubba then for me! 

How is everyone?


----------



## R8ch

Blimey I've been away ages. Sorry to all those that have been gotten by the witch!! It was me with a runny nose - it was a cold!! AF came much earlier than expected meaning we BD'ed at completely the wrong time!! lol. On the bright side at least the thermometer and Ovulation strips won't have been a waste of money. Now the only prob is how to use them.....hehe - must put my temps on a chart thingy like the rest of you! 
Here's looking forwards to another exciting month waiting - at least I'm joined by some lovely people here!
Baby dust to all! Suppose I shouldn't post on here as it will be my second 2ww this month! lol
Rx


----------



## Kittie

Come on everyone, I know there is more PMA to be had from you lot as you are the most positive bunch I hink I have come across. Definitly more positive than the test I did earlier after visiting my friend with her 9 week old baby girl! I know it is too early really, but after spending all day with them, I really wanted to come back to a :bfp:

Hey ho, I think I am just going to chill for a bit and if :witch: hasn't shown her face by next weekend, then I will test again.

:hug: and bady dust to all; we will all just have to grin and bear the waiting together!


----------



## flumpy

evening all!

Hayley and loulou- I am so sorry the witch got you hun, roll on next month I have already got my fingers crossed for you!!!

how is every one else getting on? any more symptoms going on?? who is next to test? we need a BFP!!!! 

I am about 9/10 dpo and still no symptoms - i definitely feel i am out this month, i am sure i would have had at least something by now - all i have had is af cramps so i guess the witch is on her way...


----------



## - Butterfly -

Evening ladies

bugger there is no way I'm gonna remember everything.............

Sorry Hayley and Loulou that the witch has got you. Hayley what you've said about clomid and preseed etc is excellent keep up the PMA. 

Daisy - sorry you got a bfn - maybe it was a dodgy test - the IC aren't the best really.

Flumpy it's too early to rule yourself out hun.......... hang on in there.

Kittie - good luck with testing at the weekend and well done on keeping up the PMA of the group.

As for me well my results came back but they are very slowly rising.....1170 to 1811 in 4 days............... this is not good. The doctor said they will no more at my scan on Monday but I think I know anyway. So I will be back with you again soon although I've never really left have I. I'm doing ok and really focusing my mind on fundraising for Mollie's charity.

Love to you all. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flumpy

oh butterfly, I am so sorry to hear your levels are rising slowly, i hope you are doing ok, I am sure you are making Mollie very proud xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

flumpy said:


> oh butterfly, I am so sorry to hear your levels are rising slowly, i hope you are doing ok, I am sure you are making Mollie very proud xxx

Thanks flumpy I'm doing my best.

:hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Oh Butterfly what awful news for you :hugs: I completly know how you feel sweetie :hugs: Please stay strong - it WILL happen for you and you never know what the scan might hold on monday. Thinking of you xxxx

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

loulou has she got you yet??? Sorry is had to fly past your door as well :hugs:

flumpy no symptoms to a great sign - i was having AF cramps from 9dpo. Lets hope you give us a team :bfp:

Daisy thinking of you :hugs:

leelee how are you doing hun? Are you feeling better? Could these be pregnancy hormones i wonder.........

littlehush did your tests arrive?

R8ch welcome back!

Kittie how are you feeling?

Mrs N any symptoms yet?



CD1 for me today - major cramps! Start Clomid tomorrow!!!! I'm kind of nervous because i think i will be gutted if it doesn't work this month. The last few cycles i've known i have a problem and when it hasn't worked i've put it down to that but with Clomid my body has no excuse other than it just doesn't want to be pg.

On to cycle 4. The cycles are starting to add up already. When we started trying my SIL was in early pregnancy and we said it would be great if we had a month or two pregnant together - well she is due in 2 weeks so thats not gonna happen now.

Sorry having a PMT moan - i hate all this trying, its taking over my life - but i have no choice if we want a bubba. i can't leave it to chance, i have to plan everything with my dodgey cycles.


----------



## Mrs_N

majoy temp _dip_ today *sigh* i am beginning to wonder not will i ever get pg but will i ever even ovulate!! 
lost all my pma this morning, just so frustrated that my body isn't doing what it is meant to do :hissy:

butterfly :hug:

hayley good luck with clomid!


----------



## littlehush

Butterfly- so sorry hun :hugs: hoping the scan brings some good new xx

hayley- good luck for this cycle hun xx

As for me, tests not arrived yet but i dont know if im going to test, as had temp drop this morning, and it really looks like last months chart now :sad1: so should expect :witch: to show up tomorrow! Im gutted, but im sure after feeling sorry for myself for a bit, i will cheer up :rofl:

xxx


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

My temp dropped another bit today. Have a feeling AF will arive on Sat. Will be interesting to see what tomorrows temp will be???

Hayley and Loulou - so sorry AF came

Littlehush - hopefully your temp will pick up again

Butterfly - hope everything is okay?

Daisymomma - did you test again today?

This PC is driving me nuts as I can't reply properly to everyone :(


----------



## littlehush

Well postie arrived with tests! And......:bfn:
Kinda expected it with todays temp dip.

xxx


----------



## hayley2

Sorry to hear that Littlehush :hugs: It shouldn't have to be this hard! I'll join you in the feeling sorry for myself post. I'm feeling it too today. Hears hoping we get a Jan 2010 baby!

leelee i wouldn't worry just yet about your temp dip your only 9 dpo. Your temps are still high compared to last months. Hope your enjoying your break away and the weathers better than it is here :rofl: Rain, rain and more rain today! 

Can't believe we've not any BFPs for a while. Maybe we are all waiting to get BFPs at the same time. How great would that be!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kittie

Hi all,

Thanks Butterfly and Hayley for your words. I am really hoping that I get a :bfp: soon as I am really upset now due to having a massive argument with my mother, and could really do with having something to cheer me up.

Don't worry littlehush, the :witch: hasn't got you so there is still every chance.

:hug: to everyone who is feeling low.


----------



## littlehush

well im starting to spot now, so im def out now! heres to a 2010 baby!!

xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry Littlehush :hugs:

:hugs: to you Kittie

leelee - hope your temp stays up..... small dip is nothing babe

Oh Hayley I feel like I've jinxed the thread with mine being the last BFP and being so uncertain too. Although I have a glimmer of hope............. I probably shouldn't have gone searching but I found a website called misdiagnosed miscarriages and it is possible that the hcg levels can be slow rising and still have a normal pregnancy.... so I've gone and got my hopes up and praying this is the case. I've booked myself in at the GP tomorrow for another blood test and they're gonna get the results tomorrow afternoon for me. Hopefully they're still rising and the scan is good on Monday. I've had no cramps for the last couple of days and the spotting is still brown........ this is all good isn't it?


----------



## littlehush

well...she :witch: has arrived :cry:


----------



## polaris

- Butterfly - said:


> Sorry Littlehush :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: to you Kittie
> 
> leelee - hope your temp stays up..... small dip is nothing babe
> 
> Oh Hayley I feel like I've jinxed the thread with mine being the last BFP and being so uncertain too. Although I have a glimmer of hope............. I probably shouldn't have gone searching but I found a website called misdiagnosed miscarriages and it is possible that the hcg levels can be slow rising and still have a normal pregnancy.... so I've gone and got my hopes up and praying this is the case. I've booked myself in at the GP tomorrow for another blood test and they're gonna get the results tomorrow afternoon for me. Hopefully they're still rising and the scan is good on Monday. I've had no cramps for the last couple of days and the spotting is still brown........ this is all good isn't it?

Good luck with your blood test tomorrow - that is great that the doctors will have the results for tomorrow afternoon. At least that should give you some idea of what's going on instead of having to wait all weekend.


----------



## hayley2

Wow girls we are all really down today. Must be something in the air! I could cry but i haven't a clue why......

Kittie i hope everything is ok with your mum. If you want to talk then we will listen :hugs:

Butterfly i'm hoping you are right! Miracles do happen! Let me tell you my miracle..... Whilst trying for my first baby i was diagnosed with PCOS and told i needed Clomid to help concieve. We tried this for 3 months and no success. I then needed an op to drill my ovaries as the cysts were to large to let me O. After the op you are supposed to bleed but i never did. About 6 weeks later i took a pregnancy test and it was positive. I then had a scan and i was nearly 10 weeks gone! I have no idea how i got pg! Also i had my womb scraped at the same time as the op so any baby should have been removed!

Think positive thoughts hun - rising levels are far better than decreasing. :hugs:

Littlehush :hugs: i'm sorry!

Mrs N so do you think you've O'd or not? How long have you been trying and have you recently come off BCP? As you have had a few pos opks and no clear temp shift maybe you could have a chat with your doc? I really understand how you feel about Oing. I've always struggled but i got there in the end and you will too :hugs:

Girls i'm giving us a pep talk - We will ALL get pregnant! We CAN do this! 

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

Mrs N i've been looking at your chart. Could you be Oing today? Basically you O 24-48 after your LH surge starts and yours was 2 days ago and i presume that your opk for today was neg as you've not recorded it? On O day as you release your egg your temp can drop down as the hormones that make you release an egg cause a temp dip. 
If you look at my chart for last cycle on CD32 my temp dipped down (my opk was pos in the morning and neg by 11am and then i had cramps and pain) the next day my temp started to rise.

I'm hopeful of a higher temp for you in the morning!
xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks again for your support girls - you're great.

Off to the doctor's in an hour......... although cramps and browny/red spotting today - typical.

This thread is really down we really need to start thinking PMA again. I think it's because of all the uncertainty of what's going on that makes us all so anxious. I think I'm prepared for a mc but obviously still hoping it's not. The mood seems to have come from a domino effect so with that in mind I'm going to send this to you all

*PMA PMA PMA PMA*


:dust: :hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Hi girls!! 

Wow our thread was on page 2!! :dohh:

Butterfly how did it go with the doc?

Hows everyone else?

Guess what????


I just took my first Clomid tablet and i'm going to get pregnant this month! :happydance: i'm soooo excited! in 4 weeks time i'll be holding a :bfp::cloud9:

:hug:


----------



## polaris

Love the PMA Hayley. Can't wait to see that :bfp:!


----------



## - Butterfly -

well done Hayley - that's exactly what we want to here.

Unfortunately results were inconclusive and won't really know anything more until the scan on Monday. bloods had risen from 1811 to 2780......... but that took 4 days :-(

Just have to wait and see now. PMA PMA PMA


----------



## hayley2

I'm sending you all my PMA and love :hugs:


----------



## flumpy

thats the spirit Hayley - you WILL be pg in 4 weeks i just know it!!!! hopefully so will I...


----------



## hayley2

Were has everyone gone? I miss you guys!

Hope your all having a nice weekend and hopefully will catch up with you all soon

xxx


----------



## polaris

I was just thinking the same Hayley!! It's really unusual to see this thread so quiet. Hopefully everyone is off enjoying their weekends. Whereas I am stuck at home doing my thesis. :hissy:


----------



## shazza83

i have come of bc at christmas and my periods are starting to be very irregular please help i dnt even know when i am ovulating or anything. my period was a week late last month and this month has not came yet but i have tested its a bfn. how long does it take for peiods to go back to normal.:hissy:


----------



## polaris

shazza83 said:


> i have come of bc at christmas and my periods are starting to be very irregular please help i dnt even know when i am ovulating or anything. my period was a week late last month and this month has not came yet but i have tested its a bfn. how long does it take for peiods to go back to normal.:hissy:

Hi Shazza, I think it varies from person to person. Have you tried temperature charting or using OPKs to try to find out when you are ovulating? At least if you have a good idea when you O, you can time BD better and you have more of an idea when to expect your period.

It is the most horrible feeling when AF doesn't come but you are getting BFN. What CD are you on at the moment?


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Have been away for a few days. Still on rubbish PC. Well my temp dipped yesterday but rose again this morning. I am spotting though so AF is on the way. Also got a BFN this morning.


Hope everyone is well.


----------



## want2bamom

leelee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have been away for a few days. Still on rubbish PC. Well my temp dipped yesterday but rose again this morning. I am spotting though so AF is on the way. Also got a BFN this morning.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well.

Aww hunny, i'm sorry for the spotting and the :bfn:...Hopefully next month will be your month, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## flumpy

hi all, 


sorry about the spotting leelee x

sorry I have been away all weekend i have been sooo busy! i am exhausted!!! but at least it passed the time for the end of my 2ww I am due af tomorrow so I will test tuesday if she doesnt show, but to be honest i already know it is a BFN - i have no symptoms apart from AF cramps I feel exactly the same as i did last month - so i guess may is the month for us all!!


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hi ladies 
sorry not been aroung for a couple of days iv been trying to get some things sorted in my head hasnt worked tho im still as confused as ever!!

Still no AF im now 23 dpo i think?? tested yesterday and got a :bfn: really thought that my AF was coming and was convinced that my CM was Pink but still today nothing???
im starting to wonder if there is something wrong with me??

but on the other hand my bbs are huge my nipples are really hard all the time and sensative which is strange for me as i have one inverted nipple and even that on is out and proud!! lol!! they also feel really warm??

Has anyone got a clue what is going on with me????

Little hush sorry she got you hun

Butterfly fingers are firmly crossed here for you sweetheart ill be thinking of you tomorrow xoxo

hayley wow fab PMA i so hope the clomid works hun and your the proud owner of a :bfp: in four weeks!!

everyone else i hope your all ok love you all 

XoXoXo:hug:oXoXoX


----------



## polaris

Hi Daisymomma
Sorry you've still no answers. Just had a look at your chart and your temperatures are still nice and high. And the changes in your bbs sound very promising. Hard nipples is what I have all the time since getting my :bfp:. I really hope that you are pregnant but you just O'd later than you think or you are one of those people who doesn't show up on HPT. Although you did have that faint positive. I hope all this has a good resolution for you.


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, hope everyone's weekend is okay - I had a lovely time with my parents and sister.

had my boudoir photo shoot on firday - it was so much fun!! I can't wait to see the photos, hopefully middle of this week. don't know how I am going to choose 20 for the album though - she took 250!! 

on a downside :witch: got me on saturday - i was not expecting that, I was still waiting to ov!!! :hissy:


----------



## polaris

Hi Mrs N,

the photo shoot sounds fab!! The plus side is that when you narrow it down to 20 pictures, every single one will be absolutely fantastic.

Sorry to hear the witch got you, that was kind of a strange cycle last month wasn't it. Roll on this month, hopefully you will be able to pinpoint O this month. :hug:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

oh Mrs N sorry the the :witch: got you hunni i really wasnt thinking that was what was on the cards for you??? well like polaris says roll on this next cycle and lets hope its a productive one for you :Bfp: have got to happen in may!!!!

polaris i hope your right i really dont know what to think at the minute.

my father in law has been here all day working on our bathroom so i havent been able to test but im thinking its a good thing!! (no one knows we are trying yet apart from my mom) also my OH is taking me for a meal tonight to take my mind off things for a bit so that will be lovely although no wine just in case!!


----------



## Mrs_N

well about 1 month from now will be my birthday - woudn't a :bfp: be the best present ever!! 
I'm frustrated that the last cycle was a duff, but excited about moving onto the next - fingers crossed it'll be a more normal cycle!

hope you have a lovely meal daisymomma :)


----------



## hayley2

Daisy how strange??? Are you going to go to the doctors? I would and tell him whats happened and maybe take your chart? I reckon he'll do a blood test. I really hope you get a great answer soon xxx

Mrs N sorry she got you xxxx It most definately looks like May BFPs for us all!!

Hi polaris i'm really looking forward to seeing your scan pics xxx

leelee so sorry your spotting hunni xxx

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Butterfly xxx


Well girls we have all had awful cycles this month haven't we! Late AFs tricking us, brilliant looking charts and loads of BDing but still no BFPs!!!!

May will be making up for it i'm sure!!

xxx


----------



## flumpy

Hi All,

Well I guess may is the month for me as well (fingers crossed!) I took a test tonight and it was BFN -which i was expecting as i havent had any symptoms - so onto May I go....


----------



## hayley2

Sorry to hear that flumpy. Come and join me with a May BFP!!!!

(Only 3 1/2 weeks till i get my BFP!!!)


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls so sorry been off all weekend trying to cheer myself up. It took 3! yes 3! days for AF to hit me in full force, she just spotted and pottered about for 3 whole frikken days before Saturday morning, bam! in what can only be decribed as AGONY! 2 days and a packet of ibuprophen later I am here, trailing off the old AF and ready and rearing to get down and dirty everyday this month till AF feels like poppin in again, i will get knocked up this month!! haha XXXX 
hope all is well, ive had too much to remember to post replies to but here goes, big fingers crossed and hugs to Butterfly. LeeLee and Mrs N she got you too!! dammit!! 
Hayley, i LOVE the PMA keep it coming for this month!! and everyone else MWAH! love ya's. xxxx


----------



## hayley2

Hey loulou!

Gr8 to have you back! She has been a bitch this month hasn't she??!!!

We will BOTH be getting our BFPs this cycle! Yippee


----------



## Mrs_N

woohoo, totally agree, here's to those May :bfp: for all of us! :dust:


----------



## littlehush

Hey ladies xxx Sorry been away all weekend, me and OH spent the whole weekend just spending every min together. It was lovely. It also made me realise that even tho i really do want a baby, my OH is just eveything i could have hoped for. And me and him are great as just the two of us. It will become three one day, we will never give up, but just going to take it one day at a time and not get stressed out with all this tcc stuff. And untill we do become three we are just going to enjoy each other and all the things that we already have in life. Just wanted to say that, hope you dont mind girls xxx

Butterfly- Fingers crossed for you today hunni, will be thinking of you xxx

MrsN- Sorry she got you hun xx Loving the photoshot, will have to see a pic xxx

Daisymomma- Hope you get an answer soon hun, hoping for that bfp xxx

Leelee- Sorry about you spotting hun xxx

Flumpy- Sorry about your bfn xxx

hayley- We are both on cd5 xx Good luck with clomid xxx

Loulou- Sorry AF was a bitch to you this month xxx

Hello to all i have missed (sorry) 
Hope you all had a lovely sunny weekend xxx

MAY BABY :dust: FOR ALL


----------



## hayley2

So whats the plan of attack :gun: for this cycle girls?

Here is mine:

:sex: every other day from tomorrow (CD6)
:sex: every day once a pos opk for 3 days (BD on morning of O)
Take my pre-natal vits every day and not forget :dohh:
Use Fertility Ring and spell :blush: (It might work you never know!)
Keep my fingers (and my legs) crossed for 3 weeks! :rofl:

Jan 2010 :baby: here i come!

:dust:


----------



## hayley2

littlehush said:


> Hey ladies xxx Sorry been away all weekend, me and OH spent the whole weekend just spending every min together. It was lovely. It also made me realise that even tho i really do want a baby, my OH is just eveything i could have hoped for. And me and him are great as just the two of us. It will become three one day, we will never give up, but just going to take it one day at a time and not get stressed out with all this tcc stuff. And untill we do become three we are just going to enjoy each other and all the things that we already have in life. Just wanted to say that, hope you dont mind girls xxx

I agree hunni. Sometimes you just need to stop and look at what you have got rather than what you haven't. If it doesn't work this month then theres always next month. I'm just trying to enjoy my OH and my boys and IF we get lucky and fall pg then that will just be the iceing on the cake :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

littlehush sounds like a lovely weekend!
On the plus side somehow a lot of us are at a similar stage of our cycle now - not sure how that fell into place!

hmm, we don't have a plan of attack yet - might try smep - think thats basically what hayley has outlined. also must remember to take vitamins, keep forgetting too!


----------



## hayley2

We should all be Oing at about the same time! We can all test and get BFPs together! I wonder how that did happen?????


----------



## littlehush

Mrs_N said:


> littlehush sounds like a lovely weekend!
> On the plus side somehow a lot of us are at a similar stage of our cycle now - not sure how that fell into place!
> 
> hmm, we don't have a plan of attack yet - might try smep - think thats basically what hayley has outlined. also must remember to take vitamins, keep forgetting too!

Well they do say women who live together they end up having AF the same time, maybe that is kinda whats happening to us :rofl:

My plan of attack is to enjoy it, but....on the days that i need to :rofl:


----------



## hayley2

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## polaris

Loving all the PMA for May :bfp:s girls!


----------



## Mrs_N

littlehush said:


> My plan of attack is to enjoy it, but....on the days that i need to :rofl:


:rofl: loving your plan!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey girls.
Good to see you back to chatting again........it did get very quiet.

Unfortunately my news is not good........ I had my 2nd scan and again no developments in the sac...... EPAU expect me to miscarry this week but if not a scan will be performed next Monday and medication prescribed.

I'm going to come back and join you although I'm not going to TTC for a couple of months................ but I still want to see how you are all doing 

I'm doing ok - honest I am. I really did already know what I was going to be told today. My beautiful girl taught me how to be brave and strong and I shall make her proud.

How is everyone else today? Come on I wan't good vibes and the sun is shining!


----------



## littlehush

Im so sorry butterfly hun :hugs: no doubt that you make your little girl proud, stay strong hun xxx Thinking of you xxx

Not much here from me on cd5 :rofl: but the sun is shining and im getting loads of washing done :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey girls.
> Good to see you back to chatting again........it did get very quiet.
> 
> Unfortunately my news is not good........ I had my 2nd scan and again no developments in the sac...... EPAU expect me to miscarry this week but if not a scan will be performed next Monday and medication prescribed.
> 
> I'm going to come back and join you although I'm not going to TTC for a couple of months................ but I still want to see how you are all doing
> 
> I'm doing ok - honest I am. I really did already know what I was going to be told today. My beautiful girl taught me how to be brave and strong and I shall make her proud.
> 
> How is everyone else today? Come on I wan't good vibes and the sun is shining!

Hi Butterfly,

I am so sorry to hear your news. You are such a strong person and an inspiration to us all. I am delighted you are sticking around in this group.
:hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

littlehush said:


> Im so sorry butterfly hun :hugs: no doubt that you make your little girl proud, stay strong hun xxx Thinking of you xxx
> 
> Not much here from me on cd5 :rofl: but the sun is shining and im getting loads of washing done :rofl:
> 
> xxx

Thanks Littlehush :hugs:

Yes the sun is shining and I've done :laundry: and just sent hubby out to :hangwashing:................ can't have him sitting around doing nothing on his day off!! :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I had no computer access all weekend so couldn't join in on the chat.

AF arrived on Sat even after a temp rise and the cramps were very bad. I am feeling quite down as we used temping, OPK's, preseed and used the SMEP method. We Bd's everyday around O so disappointed that we didn't catch the egg.

I only have a 10 day LP so I think I will start on B vits this month as my temp dipped on 10DPO and then rose again at 11DPO but AF still came. I can't help but wonder was something trying to impant but cos of the short LP it wasn't able. If someone could look at my chart for last month I would be grateful.

How is everyone today? I am on CD3.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Leelee that means alot :hugs:


----------



## littlehush

leelee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had no computer access all weekend so couldn't join in on the chat.
> 
> AF arrived on Sat even after a temp rise and the cramps were very bad. I am feeling quite down as we used temping, OPK's, preseed and used the SMEP method. We Bd's everyday around O so disappointed that we didn't catch the egg.
> 
> I only have a 10 day LP so I think I will start on B vits this month as my temp dipped on 10DPO and then rose again at 11DPO but AF still came. I can't help but wonder was something trying to impant but cos of the short LP it wasn't able. If someone could look at my chart for last month I would be grateful.
> 
> How is everyone today? I am on CD3.

Hi leelee xx sorry AF got you hun :hugs: I would def take B vits for you LP but from what i have read most women have a average LP between 10-16, so your still ok. As for your chart, i had that happen 2 cycles ago, my temp dippped and then the next day went right up, then AF showed her face a few hours later (i was gutted). And my temps stay quite high while AF is here. But thats just me hun xxx sorry if im no help :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Leelee

Sorry to hear that the :witch: got you especially as you did everything right. The first month we were TTC we BD'd everday around O and the 2nd month when I got my BFP we BD'd every other day around O........... so don't despair!

From what I've read a LP of 10 or more is fine. With regards to the dip I see lots of charts when comparing mine on FF and some are pregnancy charts but quite alot are Ovulation charts.

Try not to focus on last month hun....... think forward and that it's only a few days before BDing again!

xxxx


----------



## polaris

Hi Butterfly,
I'm so sorry about what you are going through but I'm pleased to hear that you are going to stick around this group. 
:hug:


----------



## polaris

Hi Leelee,
sorry that AF arrived, I would definitely give the B vits a try - can't do any harm!


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I had no computer access all weekend so couldn't join in on the chat.
> 
> AF arrived on Sat even after a temp rise and the cramps were very bad. I am feeling quite down as we used temping, OPK's, preseed and used the SMEP method. We Bd's everyday around O so disappointed that we didn't catch the egg.
> 
> I only have a 10 day LP so I think I will start on B vits this month as my temp dipped on 10DPO and then rose again at 11DPO but AF still came. I can't help but wonder was something trying to impant but cos of the short LP it wasn't able. If someone could look at my chart for last month I would be grateful.
> 
> How is everyone today? I am on CD3.
> 
> Hi leelee xx sorry AF got you hun :hugs: I would def take B vits for you LP but from what i have read most women have a average LP between 10-16, so your still ok. As for your chart, i had that happen 2 cycles ago, my temp dippped and then the next day went right up, then AF showed her face a few hours later (i was gutted). And my temps stay quite high while AF is here. But thats just me hun xxx sorry if im no help :rofl:Click to expand...

Thanks Littlehush and Butterfly,

Your both right. I will concentrate on this month and try not to think of last month. Think I will start the Bvits and do the same thing as last month and see what happens.

If someone could tell me that I would get pregnant in 6 months I would be fine but it is the uncertainty that gets to me. Well, that and the fact that I am 32 and feel like the clock is ticking.


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Hi Leelee,
> sorry that AF arrived, I would definitely give the B vits a try - can't do any harm!

Thanks Polaris,

When is your scan? Can't wait to see the photo!


----------



## - Butterfly -

32! your a :baby: ! I'm 38 :blush:

I really do understand your anxieties but that will hinder your chances of becoming pregnant........... relax, enjoy and it WILL happen soon. :hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> 32! your a :baby: ! I'm 38 :blush:
> 
> I really do understand your anxieties but that will hinder your chances of becoming pregnant........... relax, enjoy and it WILL happen soon. :hugs:

Thanks Butterfly,

I will try to!


----------



## hayley2

Butterfly i'm so sorry you receivced bad news today hunni. How awful for you both. How are you feeling? Mollie would be sooooo proud of you - you really are in inspiration to us all. You are amazing to keep coping after everything you have been through. Maybe Mollie needed a extra playmate to keep her company. I hope when you ready that you are able to fall very quickly again.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hayley2

leelee i think that days 10 should be fine but mayne try taking Bvits and see what happens. If there was something trying to implant and it couldn't then there was probably a good reason why it didn't. I think that happened to me last cycle. Renew your PMA and we can both get a May BFP!!!!! We are only a few days apart in our cycle so we can both be Bding at the same time!!! lol

xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Butterfly i'm so sorry you receivced bad news today hunni. How awful for you both. How are you feeling? Mollie would be sooooo proud of you - you really are in inspiration to us all. You are amazing to keep coping after everything you have been through. Maybe Mollie needed a extra playmate to keep her company. I hope when you ready that you are able to fall very quickly again.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks Hayley

Mollie has lots of playmates....... it was only yesterday before doing my sponsored bike ride that I list the names of 24 babies that I know of who are all angels because of SMA and unfortunately another little boy in Australia is currently struggling........... Mollie and these babies are my inspiration to cope just like they coped with their condition mostly with smiles on their faces.

This thread has stayed together for a reason I truly believe that.......... good things will come to everyone in this thread because we all deserve it and no matter what ...........we're here supporting each other and that's what life and being alive is all about. :hug:


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> Thanks Polaris,
> 
> When is your scan? Can't wait to see the photo!

Not until the 29th - still have over a week to wait. I can't wait to see it myself, it will be nice to have some definite confirmation that there is actually a baby in there!


----------



## loulou58

Butterfly im so sorry about your news, we're all here for you to help and support you anytime whether or not you are ttc so i am so happy your going to stay with us! Big hugs XXXX
All the Jan baby sh*ggers, i cant wait for AF to leave now so we can get to it! fingers crossed for us all!!

Polaris your scan is so soon!! xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

butterfly so sorry to hear what you are going through :hugs:
you are one very strong lady

leelee pma hun, sorry :witch: got you! we are all going to get :bfp: together and move into the pg section of the forum for our 9 month wait!

polaris I can't believe how quickly the weeks are flying past! bet you can't wait for your scan.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Loulou and Mrs N

I shall be waiting and watching for those BFP's

:hugs:


----------



## littlehush

Polaris- Bet your soo excited xxx

OH has got the next 3 days off :happydance: hopefully the weather stays nice, would love to go to the beach hehe

PMA PMA :dust: PMA PMA


----------



## Mrs_N

littlehush how great - beach sounds good, the weather is meant to stay fab! :happydance:
i am in suffolk too :)


----------



## littlehush

Mrs_N said:


> littlehush how great - beach sounds good, the weather is meant to stay fab! :happydance:
> i am in suffolk too :)

Where abouts are you in suffolk? Im in Stowmarket. 
Want to take the dog to the beach as he has never been, want to see what he thinks of it xxx He's my Furbaby and sometimes i do treat him like one :rofl:
Im going to be like 'toby's first time at the beach' :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

aw bless, hope he likes it!
i'm in bungay - just moved here, was in norwich before and leeds before that


----------



## loulou58

AF is now gone here, i hope she's not on the way to get anyone else!! but im now as from tomorrow, the BD'ing and it will not stop until the middle of may!!! lucky oh hehe xxx


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> AF is now gone here, i hope she's not on the way to get anyone else!! but im now as from tomorrow, the BD'ing and it will not stop until the middle of may!!! lucky oh hehe xxx

Lol! Glad she is gone! Are you going to BD everyday or what is your plan of action?


----------



## flumpy

evening all!!

god I had about 5 pages to read there!!

Butterfly - i am so sorry to hear your news xxxx

wow!! there is a ,LOT


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> evening all!!
> 
> god I had about 5 pages to read there!!
> 
> Butterfly - i am so sorry to hear your news xxxx
> 
> wow!! there is a ,LOT

Hi Flumpy,

How are things with you? I feel so out of the loop having been away for a few days. What stage of the cycle are you at now?


----------



## flumpy

i wish my computer would stop sending before i am ready...

.... as i was saying there is a LOT of PMA for May which is totally fab! to be honest i kinda feel left out - i still have no sign of witch or BFP. I did an IC yesterday (1 day before AF was due and it was BFN) so you will all be getting your BFP'S before me and i will be left behind lol!!!

good luck to everyone who is just starting a new cycle!!!


----------



## loulou58

leelee said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> AF is now gone here, i hope she's not on the way to get anyone else!! but im now as from tomorrow, the BD'ing and it will not stop until the middle of may!!! lucky oh hehe xxx
> 
> Lol! Glad she is gone! Are you going to BD everyday or what is your plan of action?Click to expand...

Im gonna go for an everyday bit of it!! haha, my oh doesnt know yet but im sure he'll survive, mind you last time i said we would everyday loads of stuf stopped us like work and nights out and other things, so i should put my foot down this month,


----------



## flumpy

hi leelee

I was due af today but no sign of her, no sign of PG either - i took an IC yesterday it was BFN Boooo!!!!


----------



## loulou58

booo!!! I couldnt have Ic's around id be peeing on them every hour!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Flumpy

I'm ok just waiting to see all your BFP's. how many dpo are you?

xx


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> hi leelee
> 
> I was due af today but no sign of her, no sign of PG either - i took an IC yesterday it was BFN Boooo!!!!

Hi Flumpy,

How are things this morning?


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Thanks Flumpy
> 
> I'm ok just waiting to see all your BFP's. how many dpo are you?
> 
> xx

Hi Butterfly,

Hope you are okay this morning. Thanks for your words of encouragement yesterday, particularly as you are having such a difficult time yourself.

Well I am on CD4 now. Quite like this phase as I can drink lots of wine and have a fair idea when O is so can chill out for another few days before using OPK's etc.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Leelee

Sometimes I feel like I'm preaching !! So I'm glad you find my comments encouraging!

Today I'm not sure how I feel........... I've got cramping and bleeding and hate just sitting here but really don't want to venture out incase 'it' happens whilst I'm out.

Just off to make myself a nice cup of tea


----------



## lou1979

Butterfly im so sorry huni from the bottom of my heart, and im so proud of the way you keep so strong and i know mollie would be so proud of you to xxx


Hope everyone is well...

i have my 12 week scan tmrw!!! :D


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Leelee
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I'm preaching !! So I'm glad you find my comments encouraging!
> 
> Today I'm not sure how I feel........... I've got cramping and bleeding and hate just sitting here but really don't want to venture out incase 'it' happens whilst I'm out.
> 
> Just off to make myself a nice cup of tea

Oh I wish I could give you a proper hug instead of a virtual one :hugs:
I can't imagine what you are going through but all I know is that Mollie is looking over you and she will ensure that you do have another beautiful baby.

And continue away with your comments. They are not preachy at all. I find them very practical and they calm me down.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Lorraine
You must be sooo excited! I see it's the Nuchan scan..... will you get the results straight away? 

I'm just having a cup of tea oh and a cadbury's cream egg...... Hayley gave me some good advice and told me that chocolate helps! which it does! Although not going to eat too much as I've decided to go to Weightwatchers whilst waiting TTC and hopefully lose a stone in a couple of months.

Thanks for the hug Leelee - that's sweet. I found some video clips of Mollie on my phone this morning - I miss her so much - but she still has the ability to make me laugh she was such a character sooooo cheeky!


----------



## littlehush

Morning ladies xx What a lovely day :happydance:

OH is off and we are going for nice pub lunch later and a nice cold pint.

CD6 for me today and cant wait to start :sex: hehe

Hope everyone has a lovely day, whatever your doing!

xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Morning ladies xx What a lovely day :happydance:
> 
> OH is off and we are going for nice pub lunch later and a nice cold pint.
> 
> CD6 for me today and cant wait to start :sex: hehe
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day, whatever your doing!
> 
> xxx

Have a lovely day Littlehush!

The sun is shining here too! I am just behind you on CD4 and my PMA has been restored. I am now of the attitude 'whatever will be, will be' and I can't force it!


----------



## littlehush

leelee said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies xx What a lovely day :happydance:
> 
> OH is off and we are going for nice pub lunch later and a nice cold pint.
> 
> CD6 for me today and cant wait to start :sex: hehe
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day, whatever your doing!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Have a lovely day Littlehush!
> 
> The sun is shining here too! I am just behind you on CD4 and my PMA has been restored. I am now of the attitude 'whatever will be, will be' and I can't force it!Click to expand...


Good PMA to have hun! I cant explain it but i just feel so happy right now, and im just enjoying what i have right now. I think the weather helps :rofl:

xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies xx What a lovely day :happydance:
> 
> OH is off and we are going for nice pub lunch later and a nice cold pint.
> 
> CD6 for me today and cant wait to start :sex: hehe
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day, whatever your doing!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Have a lovely day Littlehush!
> 
> The sun is shining here too! I am just behind you on CD4 and my PMA has been restored. I am now of the attitude 'whatever will be, will be' and I can't force it!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good PMA to have hun! I cant explain it but i just feel so happy right now, and im just enjoying what i have right now. I think the weather helps :rofl:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Yeah, I think everything seems brighter on a sunny day! Have a good one! We will soon be entering the 2WW together!


----------



## - Butterfly -

:icecream::icecream::icecream::icecream::icecream::coolio:


----------



## Mrs_N

a nice sunny day has definite medicinal properties I think!

flumpy any news? have you got any symptoms hun??

leelee liking the pma!

not sure we could cope with :sex: everyday, i'd be totally exhausted!


----------



## hayley2

Hey girls!!!

wow i go to work and you all start chatting!!!

What a lovely day! And i'm missing it :-(

Glad to see your taking my advise Buttefly and eating chocolate. Hope you start to feel better soon. Mollie must be so proud xxx

leelee loving the PMA. what will be will be hun!!!

littlehush i'm glad your feeling so happy and content with life!

Mrs N how are you doing?

flumpy any sign of either AF or witch, please don't feel left out xxx

CD6 for me today and last Clomid day! Start opks on thursday and the Bding will be commencing tonight!!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> test

who?? have I missed something :dohh:


----------



## lou1979

- Butterfly - said:


> Thanks Lorraine
> You must be sooo excited! I see it's the Nuchan scan..... will you get the results straight away?

Im not sure, i know i havbe the scan at 9.40 then a blood test after!

Thankyou for your continued support huni means alot xx


----------



## polaris

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Lou! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck with the scan tomorrow lou, you must be very excited!

I'm okay thanks hayley :) any of you girls know whether it would be normal to have a realy light and short af after an anovulatory cycle??


----------



## hayley2

Good luck for tomorrow Lou!!! Can't wait to see the pics!

Not sure Mrs N to be honest. Is your AF really light? Could it be implantation rather than AF?

leelee are you back home now? I've missed your posts while you've been away.

Butterfly keep going with your words of wisom! 

flumpy any news?????

loulou how are you feeling? Have you started BDing yet?


----------



## hayley2

- Butterfly - said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> test
> 
> who?? have I missed something :dohh:Click to expand...

No you didn't miss anything!

I was seeing if i could post at work and did a "test" post :rofl:

Obviously i could :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

I doubt it - the timing would be right but my temp hasn't gone up so unlikely, think my mind was going overtime earlier :rofl:


----------



## hayley2

Oh well! Least your on a new cycle now with a nice little egg starting to grow.

I kind of like this stage of my cycle as there is no pressure. I love the feeling of knowing that my little eggy is growing and getting ready to release. It almost feels like its alive already, just waiting for the right little playmate. When i had my scan last month and saw the follicle and egg it was amazing to think that that little dot could turn into my baby. 

Seeing my SIL tomorrow who has 1 week till her due date. Suggestions on ways NOT to feel jealous....... (I just can't help it)


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Oh well! Least your on a new cycle now with a nice little egg starting to grow.
> 
> I kind of like this stage of my cycle as there is no pressure. I love the feeling of knowing that my little eggy is growing and getting ready to release. It almost feels like its alive already, just waiting for the right little playmate. When i had my scan last month and saw the follicle and egg it was amazing to think that that little dot could turn into my baby.
> 
> Seeing my SIL tomorrow who has 1 week till her due date. Suggestions on ways NOT to feel jealous....... (I just can't help it)

Ahh thanks Hayley - I really missed this thread as well. I was going mad!

Forgot to say but I am a first time aunt. My SIL had a baby last week. It's so exciting and the baby (he) is gorgeous.

Hayley - you have 2 beautiful children and you will get your :bfp: this month so need to feel jealous. Your time will come so relax and enjoy watching your SIL waddle around while you are still thin! Don't forget you are planning your wedding as well so you have plenty of your own news and excitement.

Hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Thanks sweet :hugs: We've all missed you. Fab news about you becoming an aunt. We will be first time aunt/uncle as well! I'm excited but kinda was hoping to be pg at the same time to share the experience. Oh well!

Very true about her waddling around :rofl: I do feel thin!:rofl:


----------



## flumpy

hi all!!

hayley i know how you feel, my DH has 6 really close friends - all of their wives/girlfriends are pg - and we started trying before all of them - and 3 of them werent even planned!!! i feel like crying everytime we go out with them!!

well i think the witch is here - brown spotting today so i am sure she will be kncking on my door in the morning!!! at least them i will catch up with you all slightly!!!! 

onto MAY for us all - 2010 babies are the best anyway!!!!

how is everyone else doing tonight? xxx


----------



## hayley2

I agree flumpy 2010 babies are definately better as they'll be a newer model :rofl:

Would have been a bit mad to have a baby at Christmas - i don't think he/she would ever have forgiven me for giving them a Christmas Day birthday.

Sorry to hear that the witch flew by your door again :hugs:

I'm only CD6 so your only a few days behind. If i test late and you test early then we can both get a :bfp: at the same time!


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> test
> 
> who?? have I missed something :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn't miss anything!
> 
> I was seeing if i could post at work and did a "test" post :rofl:
> 
> Obviously i could :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hayley2

How you doing Butterfly??? I've been worried about you all day x


----------



## flumpy

hayley2 said:


> I agree flumpy 2010 babies are definately better as they'll be a newer model :rofl:
> 
> Would have been a bit mad to have a baby at Christmas - i don't think he/she would ever have forgiven me for giving them a Christmas Day birthday.
> 
> Sorry to hear that the witch flew by your door again :hugs:
> 
> I'm only CD6 so your only a few days behind. If i test late and you test early then we can both get a :bfp: at the same time!

sounds like a plan hayley but...1 slight problem do you really think you could hold out and test late?:rofl::rofl:


----------



## hayley2

Most definately! I hate BFNs. lol


----------



## flumpy

thats true BFN's are definitely worse than the witch!!

hopefully we will have so many symptoms that we wont even need to test!!! we will just know.......

...well maybe we will test as well just to confirm lol!!


----------



## hayley2

Maybe......

Well i have some *business* to attend to!!! I'll speak to you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

hayley i love your way of looking at this stage in the cycle! 
think of the wind, the constipation, the piles, the back pain and the excrutiating pain of labour and you won't be jealous (much) :rofl:

leelee congrats on becoming an aunt, very exciting!!

flumpy sorry :witch: is on her way to you, but yay for all being in this together!

butterfly how are you hun?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi ladies

Sorry Flumpy that the :witch: got you. Hayley and mrs N thanks for asking - I've had a rough day - really bad cramps, lots of bleeding. No big clots though just a few small ones. Cramping has stopped now - not sure if it's over or not...... hope so cos I was in bad pain earlier despite eating...............

cadbury's creme egg
Whispa
Curly Wurly

The choccie didn't really help !!!....... I rang the hospital and was going to go in but the pain went away alot when my hubby got back from work.

I'm tired now think I'll go to bed. Night night. :hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry Flumpy that the :witch: got you. Hayley and mrs N thanks for asking - I've had a rough day - really bad cramps, lots of bleeding. No big clots though just a few small ones. Cramping has stopped now - not sure if it's over or not...... hope so cos I was in bad pain earlier despite eating...............
> 
> cadbury's creme egg
> Whispa
> Curly Wurly
> 
> The choccie didn't really help !!!....... I rang the hospital and was going to go in but the pain went away alot when my hubby got back from work.
> 
> I'm tired now think I'll go to bed. Night night. :hugs:

Good night Butterfly,

Hope the cramps stop.

Flumpy - sorry AF came

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: butterfly, hope the cramps are over and done with, thinking of you


----------



## polaris

Butterfly - sorry to hear that your having such a miserable time of it. I hope that the cramps are over now.

Leelee - congratulations on becoming an auntie!

Hayley - since you are getting your :bfp: in 3 weeks time, there will actually be very little difference in age between your baby and your SIL's. So it'll be nice for your baby to have a little cousin playmate of roughly the same age.

Flumpy - hope it's not the witch and just a bit of IB.

Everyone else - hope you are all well and gearing up for this months sperm meets egg plan!!


----------



## Mrs_N

well :witch: has left the building, hopefully for ooh i don't know, about 9 months! 
bring on the :spermy:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> well :witch: has left the building, hopefully for ooh i don't know, about 9 months!
> bring on the :spermy:

Ooh me too!

I am CD5. What are you Mrs N?

Edit: just seen you are CD5 as well. Cycle buddies!!! Yay - last month my charting buddy got pregnant!


----------



## Mrs_N

woohoo :wohoo:
how exciting, I've never had a proper cycle buddy before! not sure how this happened that we are all at the same stage - very odd!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> woohoo :wohoo:
> how exciting, I've never had a proper cycle buddy before! not sure how this happened that we are all at the same stage - very odd!

I know it's mad. It's like what someone said on the thread already. Maybe all of our cycles are synchronising cos we are on here all the time. We will all be testing around the same time. I hope I bring you the same luck that I brought to the other buddy.

Looking forward to symptom spotting with you!


----------



## Mrs_N

you deserve some luck of your own too :dust:
fingers crossed for a nice big batch of :bfp: this month!


----------



## emalou90

Good luck for everyone trying for 2010 babies ;)
Fingers Crossed for lots of BFP's!



(bit of a random post, am such a newbie!) x


----------



## hayley2

Morning!!! 

Well what a lovely day!!!! I think i'll be sitting out in the garden enjoying it :loopy:

Butterfly i hope your feeling better today :hugs: Can the hosp give you anything for the pain? Do you have to go back and make sure everything is ok?

leelee and Mrs N I hope you bring each other luck :happydance: (save some for me though :rofl:)

Its weird we are all at the same stage! We were all miles apart when we first started TTC. Maybe fate has been waiting to give us all :bfp: at the same time.

Polaris that is very true as i will be getting my :bfp: in 3 weeks!!! Least i get all the fun of enjoying it on my own. My nephew will be pretty much crawling by the time i'm due. How are you doing? Are you sporting a nice little bump yet?

CD7 for me today. If I was Oing last night then i most definately would have got pg! We've kind of been on a BD break after going for it last month. However we are now back in the game and enjoying it rather than because we have too. Lets hope it continues!!!!


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> Well what a lovely day!!!! I think i'll be sitting out in the garden enjoying it :loopy:
> 
> Butterfly i hope your feeling better today :hugs: Can the hosp give you anything for the pain? Do you have to go back and make sure everything is ok?
> 
> leelee and Mrs N I hope you bring each other luck :happydance: (save some for me though :rofl:)
> 
> Its weird we are all at the same stage! We were all miles apart when we first started TTC. Maybe fate has been waiting to give us all :bfp: at the same time.
> 
> Polaris that is very true as i will be getting my :bfp: in 3 weeks!!! Least i get all the fun of enjoying it on my own. My nephew will be pretty much crawling by the time i'm due. How are you doing? Are you sporting a nice little bump yet?
> 
> CD7 for me today. If I was Oing last night then i most definately would have got pg! We've kind of been on a BD break after going for it last month. However we are now back in the game and enjoying it rather than because we have too. Lets hope it continues!!!!

No I'm still not showing at all. Actually the bloat has gone down a bit and I've lost a few pounds over the last couple of weeks (no harm as I had put on about 12 pounds, I'm now about 8 pounds or so above pre-pregnancy weight, which seems a bit more reasonable for the stage I'm at!!). Only a week to go till my scan anyway when hopefully I'll get to meet bubs (if it's not all just in my head!).

Glad to hear you and OH are enjoying the BD rather than it being a chore. As you say, lets hope it continues. Are you finished the Clomid now? Not too long till you O.

It's lovely that a lot of you are all at the same stage of your cycle, I really hope it's because you're all going to get your :bfp:s together.


----------



## hayley2

I'm sure its not all all in your head! Best to not put on loads of weight yet anyway. Its loads harder to lose afterwards. Can't believe you'll be in 2nd Tri soon. When you was trying did you Bd every day or every other?

Yep took my last tablet yesterday so i'll be starting opks from tomorrow. My FS said i should O between CDs 12-17 and i'm on Cd7 now. Planning to BD everyother day from yest and then an extra one on morning of O if i can pinpoint it.

I'm really hoping to see some BFPs soon. Its been a while now - we need some good news for the thread. Its lovely having you girls to share this with though. I think my OH would go mad if i kept talking about TTC all the time. xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome Emalou, please don't be shy - I see you're 11 days until testing...... any symptoms yet??!!

As for me ........ the hospital said it can't prescribe me painkiller without going in. I really didn't want to go in. Just been taking painkillers at home. Still quite bad today. Really fed up of being in the house on my own now.


----------



## emalou90

- Butterfly - said:


> Welcome Emalou, please don't be shy - I see you're 11 days until testing...... any symptoms yet??!!
> 
> As for me ........ the hospital said it can't prescribe me painkiller without going in. I really didn't want to go in. Just been taking painkillers at home. Still quite bad today. Really fed up of being in the house on my own now.



Hi there, i'm not sure what to look for being a first timer :)
but i've had a bloated, gurgly tummy
stabby pain just below my tummy button (once or twice)
dull pain in my side
i made a sandwich today then just felt sick before i even ate it
my bbs are definately bigger (had to use an old bra which is bigger than my others) :dohh:
hot and headachey
breakout of two spots (which i never get!)
needing to pee lots! TMI 

take your pick from those! hehe.
i don't want to get my hopes up because i know it can take a long time to get PG.
though fingers crossed :) 
thanks for the welcome x


----------



## - Butterfly -

all sound good symptoms!! fingers crossed for you.

How is everyone else? Enjoying the sunshine? I've not done much to be honest - every time I move around I bleed more so I'm just taking it easy........ but I have my door open to the garden listening to the birds singing which is lovely.


----------



## Mrs_N

fingers crossed for you emalou! :dust:

polaris I always feel the first trimester must feel a little wierd - you done the OMG we're pregnant bit, got all the tests back positive, yet not seen heard or felt little one and no bump yet, must seem quite surreal! I'm sure your scan will be fine :happydance:

butterfly could you go to your gp to get something a bit stronger if you don't want to go to the hospital?? hope it eases off soon :hugs:

hayley have fun with the :sex:
we are hoping to do smep this month ie. :bunny: every other day and one extra around ov. i know it says to start on cd8, but we'll be starting cd9 instead because cd8 we are staying on my brother-in-law's floor!!


----------



## Mrs_N

aaargh, sitting here at the pc waiting for an email with my boudoir pics on! so excited to see what they are like - she showed me a few as we were going along and they were ace, I can't wait to see the whole lot of them! :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Have you got them yet Mrs N?

I'm doing a bit better this afternoon........ passed a big clot earlier and the cramping seems to have calmed down a bit.

Please tell me if it's TMI!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Have you got them yet Mrs N?
> 
> I'm doing a bit better this afternoon........ passed a big clot earlier and the cramping seems to have calmed down a bit.
> 
> Please tell me if it's TMI!

Of course it isn't too much info. How are you feeling? I was thinking about you today and all you are going through. I hope you are okay.

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I am in a rubbish mood today. I am not usually so moody.I was reading that 'Taking Control of Your Fertility' book and got myself all in a tizzy about all the barriers in the way of conceiving. I feel stupid and selfish cos I know other people are going through way worse stuff than me.

I haven't even been trying long but just keep getting this weird nagging feeling that I will never see a :bfp:. I am usually the most optimistic person ever (probably annoyingly so) so I don't understand what is wrong with me. :cry:

I'm so sorry for bringing the thread down, I just don't have anyone else to chat to about it. Have also brought it up with OH but don't want to keep going on about it. I never thought it would be so stressful and I am not even trying that long.


----------



## hayley2

Hey Butterfly, how are you doing? I remember the pain from my m/c and it bloody hurts hun. I really feel for you. I had to stay in hosp as a clot got stuck in my womb and it was making me bleed more than i should of. I know the thought of going to hosp must be horrid but dont suffer if there is something that they can do for you. Hopefully by the weekend you'll feel a bit better xxx

After my m/c we wasn't trying as it had taken us nearly 2 years to get to that point and i'd had enough, but bugger me 4 weeks later i did a test and it was positive. I'm secretly hoping thats going to happen to you too xxx

Mrs N wants your pics like!? I can't wait to see them.

Seeing my SIL was fine. We talked about weddings and babies for 5 hours which was great. I'm very excited to meet my new nephew in the very near future!

xxx


----------



## hayley2

oh leelee poor you! Your feeling feeling awful lately aren't you. I don't mind listening. Don't feel stupid or selfish hun - i feel the same and i have 2 kids - you must all think i'm wrong for wanting another one. It will happen for you - i promise. I bet if you ask Polaris she didn't think it would happen for her either. You will get there this month - with me!


----------



## Mrs_N

not too much info butterfly, we are all thinking of you and hoping the pain goes soon :hugs:

not got the pics yet, I'm dying to see them!!!

glad you had a nice time with your sil hayley!

leelee we all have days like that hun, I know I have had times when I've felt that I'm never going to get a :bfp: like life is against me and it is a horrible feeling. you are most welcome to vent, that is what we are here for :hugs: hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Mrs_N

hayley just because you have children already doesn't mean you want another any more or less than those of us with no children yet, we are all in the same boat as far as I am concerned and that boat is heading for :baby: land!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> oh leelee poor you! Your feeling feeling awful lately aren't you. I don't mind listening. Don't feel stupid or selfish hun - i feel the same and i have 2 kids - you must all think i'm wrong for wanting another one. It will happen for you - i promise. I bet if you ask Polaris she didn't think it would happen for her either. You will get there this month - with me!

Thanks Hayley,

No, I don't think your wrong for wanting another one at all. One thing I have learnt on here is that it doesn't matter how many children people have. When that longing takes over it is like an unstoppable train.

I just can't believe the mood swings I am having. Maybe it is cos 3 close friends all announced it within a week and I was expecting any of the announcements. I feel a bit left behind and my Mum keeps saying that I shouldn't leave it any longer. I feel proper over the hill!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> not too much info butterfly, we are all thinking of you and hoping the pain goes soon :hugs:
> 
> not got the pics yet, I'm dying to see them!!!
> 
> glad you had a nice time with your sil hayley!
> 
> leelee we all have days like that hun, I know I have had times when I've felt that I'm never going to get a :bfp: like life is against me and it is a horrible feeling. you are most welcome to vent, that is what we are here for :hugs: hope you are feeling better soon

I'd say you can't wait for the photos Mrs N. I bet they are gorgeous!

Thanks for your kind words. It is good to know other people feel a bit like me (altough I wouldn't wish the feeling on anyone)

I am actually laughing at myself now and my 'poor me' attitude. I am going to have a lovely weekend with OH and have a some fun BD'ing!!!


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.
Butterfly - sorry to hear you've been having so much pain, it sounds miserable, big hugs coming your way.

Leelee - TTC is such an emotional rollercoaster, it's completely normal to have days like that. My mood was all over the place, I'm much less moody on the whole since getting BFP. hope you feel a bit better soon. You know you will get your :bfp:, the other thoughts are just irrational really.

MrsN - you are so right about the surreal bit. It's amazing the crazy thoughts that go through your mind, I know I will be completely terrified going in for the scan in case they tell me there's nothing there, what on earth gave you the idea you were pregnant? Despite loads of symptoms, positive tests, and confirmation from GP. LOL. Maybe after the scan it will feel more real.

Hayley - The month that I got my BFP we actually hadn't done great on the BD front at all. I was convinced that O would be earlier than it was and wore OH out the week before O doing it every day. The actual week of O it was more like every fourth day!! I think we BD on Monday evening and FF had me down for O on Thursday, although i think it could have actually been Wednesday night judging from CM and Ov pains. We didn't BD again until Friday cos OH was grumpy and exhausted (and also his work schedule I think). So really I was amazed that it worked, I had really thought I was out of the running. OH is proud of his long-lived little fellas! So I would think that every other day should be fine - I am definitely proof that they can live for a few days!!

Welcome Emalou - symptoms sound good, fingers crossed you won't be trying for long.


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Hi everyone.
> Butterfly - sorry to hear you've been having so much pain, it sounds miserable, big hugs coming your way.
> 
> Leelee - TTC is such an emotional rollercoaster, it's completely normal to have days like that. My mood was all over the place, I'm much less moody on the whole since getting BFP. hope you feel a bit better soon. You know you will get your :bfp:, the other thoughts are just irrational really.
> 
> MrsN - you are so right about the surreal bit. It's amazing the crazy thoughts that go through your mind, I know I will be completely terrified going in for the scan in case they tell me there's nothing there, what on earth gave you the idea you were pregnant? Despite loads of symptoms, positive tests, and confirmation from GP. LOL. Maybe after the scan it will feel more real.
> 
> Hayley - The month that I got my BFP we actually hadn't done great on the BD front at all. I was convinced that O would be earlier than it was and wore OH out the week before O doing it every day. The actual week of O it was more like every fourth day!! I think we BD on Monday evening and FF had me down for O on Thursday, although i think it could have actually been Wednesday night judging from CM and Ov pains. We didn't BD again until Friday cos OH was grumpy and exhausted (and also his work schedule I think). So really I was amazed that it worked, I had really thought I was out of the running. OH is proud of his long-lived little fellas! So I would think that every other day should be fine - I am definitely proof that they can live for a few days!!
> 
> Welcome Emalou - symptoms sound good, fingers crossed you won't be trying for long.

Thanks Polaris - I am feeling better already thanks to the kind words and great support from everyone in this thread.

I can't wait til you get back from your scan to hear all about it. 

Wow, your OH certainly did have some strong swimmers! he must be really proud of himself, and deservedly so!


----------



## lou1979

Hey ladies i had my 12 week scan today!

all went well, if you want i'll put a pic up, ?


----------



## leelee

lou1979 said:


> Hey ladies i had my 12 week scan today!
> 
> all went well, if you want i'll put a pic up, ?

Delighted for you! Would love to see a pic of the baby!


----------



## lou1979

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Image016b.jpg


----------



## littlebuddha

Congratulations lou, soo sweet


----------



## leelee

Wow, it's so clear!

You must be thrilled. Well done Lou!


----------



## lou1979

I really am Lee Lee! ive been so worried after last time i was just waiting for something to take my happiness away you know??

I can relax now and help to get you lot across to first tri!!!:D:D


----------



## Mrs_N

aw lou congrats, i am bursting with excitement for you!


----------



## leelee

lou1979 said:


> I really am Lee Lee! ive been so worried after last time i was just waiting for something to take my happiness away you know??
> 
> I can relax now and help to get you lot across to first tri!!!:D:D

Glad you feel more relaxed and am really happy for you.

Hope you are sitting down to a nice cup of tea and bar of chocolate to celebrate!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

would love to join you in first tri, but by then you'll be in second tri at least! 

no pics yet, i'm going mad, i want to see them :hissy:


----------



## lou1979

I have made afair few friends in tri 1 they are a great bunch, i'll be defo still going in there as much as tri 2 when its time!


----------



## polaris

Lou, so excited to see your scan pic!! It's lovely and clear too, you can really see baby's face!! You must be absolutely thrilled.


----------



## Ablaski17

Iam with you guys on this one. The waiting part is horrible. Iam 9 dpo, Iam debating if I should test now or if I should wait? I dont wanna get that let down you know? ha.. Iam glad Iam not alone.


----------



## Mrs_N

Hi ablaski17 :wave: 
ooh 9dpo - any symptoms?? the longer you can wait the more accurate the result, but I am rubbish at waiting :rofl:


----------



## flumpy

evening girs!!

emalou90 - welcome - it seems you have some good symptoms hope it is a bfp for you, when are you testing?

Hayley - glad you are having fun BD'ing and enjoying the sunshine - only 3 weeks till your BFP!

Butterfly - so sorry for all you are going through i remember the pain (mental and physical) from my m/c i know its not nice but fingers crossed you will get a sticky soon xx

Polaris - wowser - i cant believe it is almost time for your scan - dont be daft worrying you will see you little bean jumping around and it will all seem real!

Mrs N - roll on cycle day 9 for you then - let the babymaking commence! i hope you are going to show us the boudoir pics lol!!

leelee - dont be feelin down i know it is hard to imagine but you will see your BFP soon i am sure of it (because obviously may is the month for us all....it has to be...)

lou1979 - glad the scan all went well - what a cute baby already!

Ablaski - personally i would wait to test i hate BFN's - any symptoms going on??

well the witch is definitely here! so CD1 for me 2 whole weeks before i even begin the 2ww - rubbish!!!

hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## hayley2

Wow lou great pic!!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

You must be so thrilled! Can't wait to join you over on the Tri boards.

flumpy i'm sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: Bring on the May :bfp:

leelee hope your feeling better now :hugs: This whole TTC thing can really test you mentally. I think if you have had to fight to get your BFP though that it will really seem like a great achievment.

Mrs N any news on the pics yet????

Butterfly hope your doing a bit better :hugs:

Polaris how you feeling???

Just been out for dinner with my 3 men! :rofl: Got bloody sun burnt in the garden today - look a right idiot now with loads of white stripes from my top! :dohh:


----------



## flumpy

hi there hayley,

oh well never mind about the sunburn at least you got ti sit out in it! i was stuck in the office all day!!!

i am not too upset about the witch - i know that it is fate cos we are all meant to get BFP's at the same time so we can move over to tri boards together!! bring on May is what i say!! (plus i have also allowed myself 2 glasses of wine tonight seeing as how there is no baby to think of haha!!!!)

CD1 to about CD6 is always the worst cos you know you are not pg (and you cant get even attempt to make a baby tmi!!!) oh well I am going to go ape this weekend for my friends birthday that should be fun and I probably wouldnt have been able to go if i was pg (although obviously i would rather be pg... but hey - you have to look on the brightside!!!)


----------



## hayley2

Loving your PMA flumpy. Your great!!!!! Brilliant way to look at things. I must admit i like this time of my cycle as there is no wondering could i be or SS. Enjoy a glass or 3 of wine!!!

We are all definately getting our BFPs this month!!


----------



## flumpy

well in this game if you havent got PMA what have you got... nothing, thats what!

yeah the first half is the most fun part of the cycle (until the end of you get your BFP of course!!) there is sooo much stress in the 2ww wondering if every tiny thing is a symptom or not!!

i know we going to get pregnant this cycle! the 1st tri board will not be able to cope with the large influx of people next month!!! i cant wait till 2 weeks on friday when we can say 'i am going to get my BFP this month!!! woohoo!!!! x


----------



## hayley2

Yippee we are having Jan 2010 :baby: :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

I am making promise hear girls - i refuse to SS this month! Yep flat out refuse - whats the point when i know the answer is going to be :bfp:

I think that fate has put us all at the same stage to give us all BFPs that we can enjoy together. 

Where abouts are you from flumpy if you don't mind me asking 

xx


----------



## flumpy

yes no symptom spotting!! we know it will be BFP we just have to be patient!

whereabouts on the country do you mean?


----------



## hayley2

Yep where in the country? All the girls on here seem to be further up north than me


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Yep where in the country? All the girls on here seem to be further up north than me

I'm not ! I'm in East Sussex!!!

Loving the PMA ladies by the way! I had some chocolate and feel tons better. May have some wine as well!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Yeah go for it!! I'll don't mind being left here all by myself! :rofl::rofl:

Seriously I'm not going to TTC for a couple of months. I want to lose some weight and get a bit fitter.

As for my current state of affairs - I'm keeping an eye on things and yes of course I'll get to the Dr's if it gets too much. At least I've got a scan on Monday which will confirm whether my body has done the job properly or not.

GREAT PMA GIRLS KEEP IT UP.

Lou - your scan is adorable - well done hun :hugs:


----------



## flumpy

yeah i am way up north in yorkshire!!


----------



## hayley2

You won't be by yourself Butterfly - we wouldn't leave you behind. I'll wait till you get your sticky BFP then we'll move over together. Get yourself mentally ready again before trying again.

oohh leelee your not "up north" like everyone else! Crack open the wine hun!!!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> You won't be by yourself Butterfly - we wouldn't leave you behind. I'll wait till you get your sticky BFP then we'll move over together. Get yourself mentally ready again before trying again.
> 
> oohh leelee your not "up north" like everyone else! Crack open the wine hun!!!

Ooh I think I will!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Quote=hayley2;1972221]You won't be by yourself Butterfly - we wouldn't leave you behind. I'll wait till you get your sticky BFP then we'll move over together. Get yourself mentally ready again before trying again.


:hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug:

That's so sweet but you absolutely must NOT wait for me. I'm mentally ready to try again now but physically I think I should wait. In those few weeks I was pregnant I put quite a few pounds on so I want to lose them. Also we may explore PGD which is a type of IVF called Pre-Implantation Genetic Diagnosis......... and I definately need to lose weight for that otherwise we won't get accepted.

Glad the thread is so upbeat. 

I'm off to bed now. Night night everyone. Speak to you soon. xx


----------



## flumpy

night butterfly speak to you soon xxx


----------



## hayley2

Well you can't get rid of me i'm waiting for us all to move over at the same time. I'll bore you with my pg symptoms whilst you get your self knocked up!

Good idea to investigate another avenue to get an embyro checked before implantation. It could be a great idea for you both!

Night night Butterfly xxx

Ooohh i just had a twinge in my right ovary!!! Maybe my follicle is starting!!!! Yippee

I'm off to bed now to watch Desperate Housewives!

Speak to you tomorrow girls

xxx


----------



## flumpy

hayley2 said:


> Well you can't get rid of me i'm waiting for us all to move over at the same time. I'll bore you with my pg symptoms whilst you get your self knocked up!
> 
> Good idea to investigate another avenue to get an embyro checked before implantation. It could be a great idea for you both!
> 
> Night night Butterfly xxx
> 
> Ooohh i just had a twinge in my right ovary!!! Maybe my follicle is starting!!!! Yippee
> 
> I'm off to bed now to watch Desperate Housewives!
> 
> Speak to you tomorrow girls
> 
> xxx


yeah me too night girls xxxxx


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> Well you can't get rid of me i'm waiting for us all to move over at the same time. I'll bore you with my pg symptoms whilst you get your self knocked up!
> 
> Good idea to investigate another avenue to get an embyro checked before implantation. It could be a great idea for you both!
> 
> Night night Butterfly xxx
> 
> Ooohh i just had a twinge in my right ovary!!! Maybe my follicle is starting!!!! Yippee
> 
> I'm off to bed now to watch Desperate Housewives!
> 
> Speak to you tomorrow girls
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> yeah me too night girls xxxxxClick to expand...

Night night. I am watching Grand Designs (Ch4 +1) and drinking back the wine!


----------



## Mrs_N

Loving the PMA this cycle!! Not sure I can make any promises about symptom spotting though, i love it too much :happydance:

No photos yet - very disappointing, fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs_N

omg omg i got the photos! :wohoo:

love them! and i am not one to like photos of myself but there are loads I like, so excited that I had this done and I know hubby will love it! if you want to se and help me pick pm me and I'll send you the link!


----------



## Annabelle.x

OKay, so I'm knew to all this...And I'm kinda confused :S

So after you've missed a period, you have to wait 2 weeks after that to take a test? 

xxx


----------



## leelee

Annabelle.x said:


> OKay, so I'm knew to all this...And I'm kinda confused :S
> 
> So after you've missed a period, you have to wait 2 weeks after that to take a test?
> 
> xxx

Hi Annabelle,

No, a lot of people wait for a few days after a missed period and then test. You may have read about the 2WW(Two week wait). That is the time from O (ovulation) to your period arriving.

Welcome!!!


----------



## hayley2

Morning!

How are we all today?

Well its opk day for me today at CD8!! Can't believe i'm in with a chance of a normal O day! Its so exciting. My little egg is just waiting for a lovely little spermy. This time next next week i could be pg (obviously i wouldn't have tested yet!)

I feel so positive about this cycle - maybe its because of the clomid. I have to keep reminding myself that its not the clomid that will make me pg but my OH. Everything rests on his shoulders now - i've done my part. Ooohhh please God let it work!!!


----------



## emalou90

Thanks everyone for the positiveness :)
wasn't quite sure what to think.

Only 10 days until testing!
but im so impatient!! hehe.

keep updating everyone :) x


----------



## hayley2

Do you have any symptoms yet emalou?


----------



## emalou90

Yes Hayley, on a few pages back 
around 188 i think :s
a whole list!
seems mad to me really.

how are things going for you :) x


----------



## hayley2

Ooohh bet you can't wait, hope you get your BFP!!!!

I'm good - just waiting for O!!


----------



## emalou90

dont you just hate the waiting part!!
fingers crossed for you this time round :)

thanks! i hope so too. x


----------



## loulou58

Hey everyone!! 
LOU! i loved your picture of your scan it was so clear!!!! 
Butterfly i hope your doing ok, we'll all be here for you no matter when your ready!
Leelee i feel exactly the same, i feel like i'll never have a bfp i think theres something wrong with me all the time, i sit and worry like, what if i can never have a baby, what would i do?! and it eats me up but i guess ive just got to keep trying!! 
Hayley! are you gettin positive opks?! or you just starting them today?! any ideas when you might O yet?!
Im CD8 today and ive BD'd on each day since CD6 and im going to right up until CD20 ish or so! :) haha Ive warned OH and he said he's up for the challenge.
To new ladies hellooo! and Helloooo to all the other 2ww girlies!!


----------



## emalou90

hey loulou nice to meet you :) x


----------



## loulou58

hey emalou! how are you hanging on symptom wise?


----------



## hayley2

Hey loulou! You will get pg i'm sure. I never thought i'd get pg and i have my boys. I can still remember sitting there crying thinking it would never happen for me - it did!! It will happen for all of us - i think its already decided by fate we are just along for the ride.

I'm CD8 as well today!!!!! :happydance: We are cycle buddies!! :happydance: Did my first opk today and there was the normal faint line so its still neg but i wasn't expecting it to be anything other than neg at the moment. My FS says between CD12-17 i should O. 

We are doing the SMEP as well!!!! Get to DTD again tonight - we started on CD6 as well! My OH says after CD6 BD are you pg yet???? Duurrr no! I'm not even Oing yet - this is just a dry run for the main event next week!!! :rofl:

Keep me posted on when you O and how you find DTD every other day. Not too bad so far buts its only been once :rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Im gonna BD every day i think , and not miss a day out! I dunno how OH will cope though. Im going out on Saturday so wont be about to BD and he was like, what will we do on Saturday!? ahah he's gettin into the spirit! I have no clue when i Ov as i dont use opks and i have given up with the temping for now cos it wrecked my brain trying to keep up with it. So im just Bd'in and crossing my fingers!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies.

I'm debating on whether we use condoms or not or just BD when we feel like it and see what happens............. if I get PG quickly then it's meant to be ........... but if I don't then I won't stress because it probably wasn't timed right??

What do you think?


----------



## loulou58

I think you should leave it to fate hunny, let whats going to happen happen, but thats just me, it depends if youre ready for it XXX


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> I think you should leave it to fate hunny, let whats going to happen happen, but thats just me, it depends if youre ready for it XXX

Thanks - sounds like a plan!


----------



## polaris

- Butterfly - said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> I'm debating on whether we use condoms or not or just BD when we feel like it and see what happens............. if I get PG quickly then it's meant to be ........... but if I don't then I won't stress because it probably wasn't timed right??
> 
> What do you think?

I agree with Loulou, if it was me I think I would just leave it to fate. Not trying not preventing and whatever is meant to be will be. But it depends on whether you think you would still be stressed out and secretly keeping tabs on your body, it could be hard to get out of the habit of tracking fertility signs. So in the end it depends on your own decision, but a relaxed approach sounds good.


----------



## emalou90

loulou58 said:


> hey emalou! how are you hanging on symptom wise?

not too bad, from what i've read i've got some very promising ones

plus lower backache to add to the list today!

only time will tell, 10 days needs to go quickly, i'm so impatient hehe x


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Ooh Hayley - exciting to think that you might be pregnant this time next week! 

Loulou - my PMA is up today so we will get a :bfp: this month, all of us. It will happen for us all soon.

Butterfly - I agree with the others, just leave it to fate and you don't know what might happen! How are the cramps today?

Emmalou- you have some great symptoms there!

Well I went into Holland and Barrett to buy some B50 complex vitamins as my LP is only 10 days and I feel it is on the short side. I was reading through the thread last night and it looks like it has sped up O for some people but increased the LP which would be great.

I also ordered more preseed and also some OPK's from ebay (your recommended seller Hayley) so feel ready to go again. Will be doing Smep from CD8 and if it doesn't work this month will BD every day next cycle!!!


----------



## emalou90

good luck leelee
big smiles for you hopefully.
looks like you've well and truely started you're own holland and barratt store ;)


:dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

well we've just spent a pleasant hour with the neighbours clearing the blocked drains :sick:

butterfly I think leaving it to fate sounds like a good plan - I don't know how I would feel if I were in your position though.


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm loving this thread right now.......... it's so great to see you all happy and having fun TTC rather than getting stressed out............ it's exactly as it should be. :happydance:

Mrs N - would love to see your photos hun. The blocked drains don't sound good hun - made me feel sick just reading your post!! :sick:

Cramping not too bad today and bleeding also calming down I think. :happydance: 

Thinking you're all right and fate is the way to go. This is probably TMI but it seems ages since hubby and I have been, you know, close and I'm really looking forward to making love............... oh please how soppy am I. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

yay, glad the cramping has settled butterfly :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

Hey girls! I'm in the tww now... 5dpo and have no one to talk too. I started a new thread without noticing this one :blush: hopefully I can join here


----------



## leelee

jaytee said:


> Hey girls! I'm in the tww now... 5dpo and have no one to talk too. I started a new thread without noticing this one :blush: hopefully I can join here

Welcome Jaytee - nice temps!

Butterfly - glad you are feeling better.

I can verify that Mrs. N's photos are brilliant and she looks hot in them!!!


----------



## jaytee

leelee said:


> jaytee said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! I'm in the tww now... 5dpo and have no one to talk too. I started a new thread without noticing this one :blush: hopefully I can join here
> 
> Welcome Jaytee - nice temps!
> 
> Butterfly - glad you are feeling better.
> 
> I can verify that Mrs. N's photos are brilliant and she looks hot in them!!!Click to expand...

Thank you leelee

This is the first time my temps continue to rise. usually by 4dpo they start going up and down,


----------



## leelee

jaytee said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaytee said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! I'm in the tww now... 5dpo and have no one to talk too. I started a new thread without noticing this one :blush: hopefully I can join here
> 
> Welcome Jaytee - nice temps!
> 
> Butterfly - glad you are feeling better.
> 
> I can verify that Mrs. N's photos are brilliant and she looks hot in them!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you leelee
> 
> This is the first time my temps continue to rise. usually by 4dpo they start going up and down,Click to expand...


I am crossing my fingers for you!

I will stalk your chart in the Chart Stalkers group as well!


----------



## loulou58

Hey girlies, just been for a bit of running, got some BD'ing to do later haha, day 3 in the BD house!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wow Jen! Look at you! My fave is 308

Welcome Jaytee :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

aw thanks guys :wohoo:

308 no idea what that is, but I'll look later!

:wave: jaytee, ooh you are at the really exciting but really frustrating bit of your cycle, will be stalking your chart!!


----------



## hayley2

Hey all.

Mrs N loving the pics!!! You look great!!! :happydance:

Butterfly if i were you i'd leave it to fate - as i said earlier i think its all planned out for us anyway and we are just along for the ride. I left it to fate and fate was very kind to me. Spend some time with your OH and enjoy each other and you never know what could happen :hugs:

leelee how are you doing? Glad your feeling more positive!

flumpy how are you?

Polaris not long to go now!!!

Welcome Jaytee!!!

loulou loving the BD attitude and that your OH is getting the hang of it now :rofl:

Bad news for me i'm afraid..... my OH has a stinking cold and doesn't want to BD later!!!!! :dohh: What am i going to do???????


----------



## Mrs_N

oh no Hayley! is it man flu??!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Mrs N loving the pics!!! You look great!!! :happydance:
> 
> Butterfly if i were you i'd leave it to fate - as i said earlier i think its all planned out for us anyway and we are just along for the ride. I left it to fate and fate was very kind to me. Spend some time with your OH and enjoy each other and you never know what could happen :hugs:
> 
> leelee how are you doing? Glad your feeling more positive!
> 
> flumpy how are you?
> 
> Polaris not long to go now!!!
> 
> Welcome Jaytee!!!
> 
> loulou loving the BD attitude and that your OH is getting the hang of it now :rofl:
> 
> Bad news for me i'm afraid..... my OH has a stinking cold and doesn't want to BD later!!!!! :dohh: What am i going to do???????

No no no!!!

Can you not tell him that you will do all the work???

Just seen the photos with you and your two boys. They are gorgeous. You must be so proud!


----------



## hayley2

yep it sure is! He is apprently feeling the worst he has ever felt in his life. Bloody men!!!! Could ruin our chances for this month and we only have one more cycle left after this one. AAAAHHHHHH!!!!! I can't force him which is a shame as i don't think he'd perform! lol. I'm CD8 today and we BD on CD6 so it should be today - what about if he's still ill tomorrow??? He'll just have to do it quick i suppose.


----------



## hayley2

I am a very proud Mummy!


----------



## flumpy

hang on a minute - where are you all seeing these photos of mrs N and hayley and her boys? am i missing something??

cycle day 2 for me and af crams are in full force!!! cant wait till this time next week when i will be well on my way to getting impregnanted!!!

hayley - tell your OH he doesnt have a choice - cant you just pounce on him - he is a man after all surely he wont be able to resist - cold or no cold!!!!


----------



## hayley2

Mrs N needs to send you a link to her pics and mine is a pic on my profile of me and my two boys. We wouldn't leave you out hunni xx

Ooohh cramps are horrid! Go away witch! In one weeks time you'll be on the quest for a May BFP!!!!

I must admit he does look pretty poorly - i'm going to make him a lemsip and then try and intice him - i don't think it will work though


----------



## polaris

Hayley - rotten news about your OH - hopefully he'll be feeling a bit better tomorrow and you'll be able to hop on him!! I'm off to check your profile now to see your boys.

Loulou - I really admire your stamina - there's no way I could ever have managed every day! And I think OH would complain too!

MrsN - I would love to have a peek at your photos too hun, if you don't mind sharing.

Flumpy - send that nasty witch packing so you can get down to some BD!!

Leelee - glad to hear that the PMA is back and you're all stocked up on 'supplies' for this month. LOL.

Butterfly - good that the cramping is settling down, hopefully this is finally the end of it. :hug:

Jaytee - welcome to this lovely thread, I got my BFP with these lovely girls and they can't get rid of me since! Sticking around till all my friends on here get their well-deserved :bfp:!

Hope everyone else is doing well this evening.

It's OH's sister-in-law's 40th birthday tomorrow - we are going over to her house for dinner - she is the one who had the twin girls in March - can't wait to see the twins again, they're so gorgeous. I'm so glad that she got pregnant before me because they were trying for years and in the end got pregnant through IVF, so it would be really awkward and uncomfortable being pregnant now if she hadn't had the twins. If that makes any sense!!

Talk to you lovely ladies soon.


----------



## littlehush

wow, im never going to catch up on whats going on :rofl: 
Sooo....i will say to all GOOD LUCK 
Hi to the new girls, i think we have a few :blush:

CD9 for me...boring! 

xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:



> wow, im never going to catch up on whats going on :rofl:
> Sooo....i will say to all GOOD LUCK
> Hi to the new girls, i think we have a few :blush:
> 
> CD9 for me...boring!
> 
> xxx

Hi Littlehush,

Boring for me too, I am on CD7.

I started taking B-50 complex yesterday in an attempt to lengthen my LP (it is only 10 days) and also hope it will bring O forward by a couple of days as I O between CD17 and 19. Quite late for a 27-30 day cycle. It could take a couple of months to work but I am hoping it will be worth it!


----------



## leelee

Hi ladies,

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Ladies, I am new to the whole ttc and tww. I guess I start the tww tomorrow :hissy: I don't really know what to expect as this is the first ttc that I have obsessed about. 

PMA to all and hopes for :bfp:


----------



## hayley2

Hi leelee how are you doing???

Welcome Csunshine! I hope you get your BFP on your first TWW!!! Keep us posted on any symptoms xx

Hows everyone else today?

I managed to convince my OH to DTD last night. :happydance: Basically i said that i didn't pump my body full of drugs for the last week in order for him to get man flu and then miss out on the egg this month. Anyways it worked and he actually enjoyed himself :rofl:

He's feeling better today so we should be on target for tomorrow! Did another opk today and still neg but then i am only CD9. This cycle seems to be going soooo slowly. I'm dreading the TWW already.

xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hi leelee how are you doing???
> 
> Welcome Csunshine! I hope you get your BFP on your first TWW!!! Keep us posted on any symptoms xx
> 
> Hows everyone else today?
> 
> I managed to convince my OH to DTD last night. :happydance: Basically i said that i didn't pump my body full of drugs for the last week in order for him to get man flu and then miss out on the egg this month. Anyways it worked and he actually enjoyed himself :rofl:
> 
> He's feeling better today so we should be on target for tomorrow! Did another opk today and still neg but then i am only CD9. This cycle seems to be going soooo slowly. I'm dreading the TWW already.
> 
> xxx


Hi Hayley,

All quiet here. Started a journal on here today so I can write down all my thoughts. At least I can get it all off my chest there as well as here!

Yeah, I find this cycle is going really slow as well. Fair play to your OH, you deserve your :bfp: after all that effort!

Csunshine - best of luck with your first 2WW!


----------



## hayley2

It is very quiet on here tonight!

Wonder what everyones doing??

Oohh a jounal! How exciting! I'll have to have a peek in a minute.

I think he deserves a medal actually as he was really quite poorly. Usually this part of my cycle goes so quick but it dragging by. 

Yours temps are quite a bit different so far this cycle aren't they. Maybe you'll O earlier?


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Haley2. Here's to everyone getting there :bfp:

I already know that I am not going to do well with waiting part.


----------



## hayley2

I know its the worst part of this whole TTC thing isn't it. Lets all hope it will be worth it at the end of the cycle when we all get our BFPs next month.

(personally i'm determined to get mine this month!)


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> It is very quiet on here tonight!
> 
> Wonder what everyones doing??
> 
> Oohh a jounal! How exciting! I'll have to have a peek in a minute.
> 
> I think he deserves a medal actually as he was really quite poorly. Usually this part of my cycle goes so quick but it dragging by.
> 
> Yours temps are quite a bit different so far this cycle aren't they. Maybe you'll O earlier?

Yeah, it's really quiet. Hope all waiting for O are out on the razz and enjoying it before we all get our :bfp:'s!!!

I am on day 2 of taking the B-50 complex so hoping to O sooner this month and extend my short (10 day) LP.


----------



## hayley2

Well your doing all you possibly can to help yourself. Lets hope it all works this month.

I wish i was out on the razz tonight!!! I need to enjoy drinking a few glasses of wine because as of next week i won't be able too......


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Well your doing all you possibly can to help yourself. Lets hope it all works this month.
> 
> I wish i was out on the razz tonight!!! I need to enjoy drinking a few glasses of wine because as of next week i won't be able too......

Yay, good for you! What did you get up to?

I am 'in on the razz'!!!! Am broke after being at home for the week last week!


----------



## hayley2

Wasn't out tonight - just wished i was! Had a chinese and a few glasses of wine. Just watching jonathan ross. They just had miley cyrus on and she is sooooo confident and shes only 16.

Least you had a good time back at home though! What you upto at the weekend?

Jamie has got a birthday party on sat and sun at the same place! Only plus side is i get to have hours of gossip with the other girls there.


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Wasn't out tonight - just wished i was! Had a chinese and a few glasses of wine. Just watching jonathan ross. They just had miley cyrus on and she is sooooo confident and shes only 16.
> 
> Least you had a good time back at home though! What you upto at the weekend?
> 
> Jamie has got a birthday party on sat and sun at the same place! Only plus side is i get to have hours of gossip with the other girls there.

Funny I am watching Jonathan Ross as well. She is so OTT isn't she???

Dame Helen Mirren is such a lady and looks so great for her age.

I am just chilling this weekend and taking it easy. A gossip with the girls is always good fun!!!


----------



## hayley2

She does look great doesn't she. I hope i'm like that at her age! She must have had some "work" done!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> She does look great doesn't she. I hope i'm like that at her age! She must have had some "work" done!

I'm sure she did. It's very subtle though! Hope I can afford to get work done at her age!


----------



## hayley2

Well i plan to win the lottery after i get my BFP!!! Thats my next challenge. lol.

I'll share my winnings with you and we can both look glam at 60+!!!!

Right i suppose i should go off to bed now as the boys will probably be jumping on me early!

Night night leelee - speak to you tomorrow

xxxx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Well i plan to win the lottery after i get my BFP!!! Thats my next challenge. lol.
> 
> I'll share my winnings with you and we can both look glam at 60+!!!!
> 
> Right i suppose i should go off to bed now as the boys will probably be jumping on me early!
> 
> Night night leelee - speak to you tomorrow
> 
> xxxx

Lol! Speak tomorrow

xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Evening girls.

Well I passed the sac yesterday morning and felt ok until around 6pm last night and then I've been in bed ever since. I'm as white as a ghost and completely drained. I'll survive though.

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend. Weather has been nice again.

Signing off now as tired so catch you soon.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## loulou58

Big hugs butterfly, you're coping so well, you need to get all your rest in to make you feel abit better, im thinking of you XXXXX

I've BD'd everyday now since Monday. OH has gone out with his friend for a few drinks and said i'll come home earlier so we can BD! haha he's keeping his end of the bargain pretty well! 
Im only like CD9 or 10 and i have had pretty ewcm last night and today, strange so early on, but then again i have no idea when i Ov! xx


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Evening girls.
> 
> Well I passed the sac yesterday morning and felt ok until around 6pm last night and then I've been in bed ever since. I'm as white as a ghost and completely drained. I'll survive though.
> 
> Hope you're all having a lovely weekend. Weather has been nice again.
> 
> Signing off now as tired so catch you soon.
> xoxoxoxo

Hi Butterfly,

No wonder you are exhausted. Sounds like a very draining day, both physically and emotionally. 

:hugs:

Hope you get lots of rest and look after yourself.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Big hugs butterfly, you're coping so well, you need to get all your rest in to make you feel abit better, im thinking of you XXXXX
> 
> I've BD'd everyday now since Monday. OH has gone out with his friend for a few drinks and said i'll come home earlier so we can BD! haha he's keeping his end of the bargain pretty well!
> Im only like CD9 or 10 and i have had pretty ewcm last night and today, strange so early on, but then again i have no idea when i Ov! xx

Hi Loulou,

Wow, you have great stamina. I am doing the SMEP plan this month and if it doesn't work I think I will go for your strategy next month. Am hoping I will O earlier this month because of the B50 complex.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Just thought I'd check in girls.

Thanks loulou and leelee.

Wow Loulou you really are going for it!

Leelee I hope your vitamins bring Ov early for you hun.

Hubby cooked me tea and brought it to me in bed bless him......... I have a bit more colour in my cheeks but still feel very tired. I'm taking it easy though.


----------



## loulou58

Ive got to be in with a good chance now surely havent i if i BD every day?! i just hope this is my month!! I had too much spotting this month on and off AF for me to properly count what my first day of AF was to do the SMEP but if no joy iwill try next month. 
How are you feeling Leelee?


----------



## loulou58

Aw Butterfly im glad you are getting spoilt!!!!xxxx


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Just thought I'd check in girls.
> 
> Thanks loulou and leelee.
> 
> Wow Loulou you really are going for it!
> 
> Leelee I hope your vitamins bring Ov early for you hun.
> 
> Hubby cooked me tea and brought it to me in bed bless him......... I have a bit more colour in my cheeks but still feel very tired. I'm taking it easy though.

Glad your feeling a bit better Butterfly. Don't forget we are here if you need to vent or sound off. Your OH sounds like a lovely man.

Loulou - I would say you are in with an excellent chance this month. That's why I will be following your strategy next month if Smep doesn't work for me this month!

I am feeling grand. Tonight is the first night for Smep and will start using the OPK's on Monday so at least I will feel like I am doing something productive.

How are you?


----------



## loulou58

Im good just waiting for OH to get in now so we can have todays BD! haha im obsessed. So's he though he was like lets shake on it, we'll do it everyday, no days off!! so we shook, he loves a bet so wont back down!!
If AF comes this month i wont be a happy bunny!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im good just waiting for OH to get in now so we can have todays BD! haha im obsessed. So's he though he was like lets shake on it, we'll do it everyday, no days off!! so we shook, he loves a bet so wont back down!!
> If AF comes this month i wont be a happy bunny!!

I think you will have covered all bases Loulou! I think we are due a crop of :bfp:'s this month as it has been a while.


----------



## loulou58

I hope we all get one this month how fab will it be all moving into 1st tri all together?! if not this month, any month!! it will be fun. Ive had a cheeky little drink or two tonight here before the 2ww occurs!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I hope we all get one this month how fab will it be all moving into 1st tri all together?! if not this month, any month!! it will be fun. Ive had a cheeky little drink or two tonight here before the 2ww occurs!!

Yeah, we can be great company for each other!

I am having a cheeky glass of wine myself before the 2WW happens! Watching My Best Friends Wedding. It is a great film!


----------



## loulou58

Im watching that too!! I love it, i have it on DVD but im watching it on TV. Im having a nice lil pig out sesh too, had some crisps and some choccie and some wine!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im watching that too!! I love it, i have it on DVD but im watching it on TV. Im having a nice lil pig out sesh too, had some crisps and some choccie and some wine!!

Yum yum! I am just after having a lovely roast chicken dinner and will have some Wispa for afters!!! It's great to have wine when we can't have it for a few weeks!


----------



## loulou58

I had a massive curry!! I was such a pig, ive been for a nice big bubbly bath though now so im all relaxed here watching the rest of the film. Ive been invited out over the next couple of bank holidays we have so i'll have to watch my tipple there!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I had a massive curry!! I was such a pig, ive been for a nice big bubbly bath though now so im all relaxed here watching the rest of the film. Ive been invited out over the next couple of bank holidays we have so i'll have to watch my tipple there!

Yeah, I have a few nights out myself where I will have to avoid booze. Hopefully we will be avoiding it for 9 months after this 2WW!


----------



## loulou58

I hope so!!! Do you have any idea when you ovulate?! I have no clue whatsoever. I gave up on my temping and im too ditzy to get those OPK things in and do them everyday. Im just going for the everyday thing because i have no clue when. I worry if i even do, i wouldnt have an AF if i didnt would i? or would i ? i have no idea!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I hope so!!! Do you have any idea when you ovulate?! I have no clue whatsoever. I gave up on my temping and im too ditzy to get those OPK things in and do them everyday. Im just going for the everyday thing because i have no clue when. I worry if i even do, i wouldnt have an AF if i didnt would i? or would i ? i have no idea!

Sorry Loulou, maybe I have had too much wine but I don't understand what you are saying!

I O between CD17 and CD19 but am hoping to O early this month cos I have taken B-50 complex. If you can keep up the BD'ing I think it is a great idea to do it every day!

Will you keep Bd'ing until you think AF is due?


----------



## polaris

loulou58 said:


> I hope so!!! Do you have any idea when you ovulate?! I have no clue whatsoever. I gave up on my temping and im too ditzy to get those OPK things in and do them everyday. Im just going for the everyday thing because i have no clue when. I worry if i even do, i wouldnt have an AF if i didnt would i? or would i ? i have no idea!

Hi Loulou - the everyday plan sounds brilliant if you and OH can manage it!! He sounds well up for it mind you!
My understanding is that if you are not ovulating at all, you do eventually get AF but you would tend to have extremely long cycles. Having said that, i think it's normal enough to have the odd month that you don't ovulate. So I don't really know the answer to your question. But I think if you have a reasonably regular cycle it's most likely that you are ovulating.

I'm glad you girls are all having nice relaxing weekends - good idea to enjoy all of the things you will have to give up when you get your :bfp:. Although I must admit, wine is not even appealing to me at all at the moment, I had a sip of someone's wine last night at the 40th just to taste it because it was supposed to be a really good wine and it tasted absolutely vile!! And I would normally love my wine! Isn't it funny how the body steers you away from the things that aren't good for baby?


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so!!! Do you have any idea when you ovulate?! I have no clue whatsoever. I gave up on my temping and im too ditzy to get those OPK things in and do them everyday. Im just going for the everyday thing because i have no clue when. I worry if i even do, i wouldnt have an AF if i didnt would i? or would i ? i have no idea!
> 
> Hi Loulou - the everyday plan sounds brilliant if you and OH can manage it!! He sounds well up for it mind you!
> My understanding is that if you are not ovulating at all, you do eventually get AF but you would tend to have extremely long cycles. Having said that, i think it's normal enough to have the odd month that you don't ovulate. So I don't really know the answer to your question. But I think if you have a reasonably regular cycle it's most likely that you are ovulating.
> 
> I'm glad you girls are all having nice relaxing weekends - good idea to enjoy all of the things you will have to give up when you get your :bfp:. Although I must admit, wine is not even appealing to me at all at the moment, I had a sip of someone's wine last night at the 40th just to taste it because it was supposed to be a really good wine and it tasted absolutely vile!! And I would normally love my wine! Isn't it funny how the body steers you away from the things that aren't good for baby?Click to expand...


Evening Polaris,

How are you? I see you are 12 weeks now! Yay, have you told most people or are you waiting for your scan?

Maybe I should go for everyday BD from CD12 to CD20. Unsure now whether to do that or to do Smep??? Decision decisions!


----------



## loulou58

leelee said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so!!! Do you have any idea when you ovulate?! I have no clue whatsoever. I gave up on my temping and im too ditzy to get those OPK things in and do them everyday. Im just going for the everyday thing because i have no clue when. I worry if i even do, i wouldnt have an AF if i didnt would i? or would i ? i have no idea!
> 
> Sorry Loulou, maybe I have had too much wine but I don't understand what you are saying!
> 
> I O between CD17 and CD19 but am hoping to O early this month cos I have taken B-50 complex. If you can keep up the BD'ing I think it is a great idea to do it every day!
> 
> Will you keep Bd'ing until you think AF is due?Click to expand...


its just me rambling i think Polaris understood my mumbling haha, i just meant, if you dont ovulate do you not have AF, or if i wasnt would AF not come. I dont even know why im worrying but its things i stress over because im not keeping track. I think im going to BD till about CD 24 so far because my cycles now tend to range from 27days right up the the 30 I just waited for ni April!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so!!! Do you have any idea when you ovulate?! I have no clue whatsoever. I gave up on my temping and im too ditzy to get those OPK things in and do them everyday. Im just going for the everyday thing because i have no clue when. I worry if i even do, i wouldnt have an AF if i didnt would i? or would i ? i have no idea!
> 
> Sorry Loulou, maybe I have had too much wine but I don't understand what you are saying!
> 
> I O between CD17 and CD19 but am hoping to O early this month cos I have taken B-50 complex. If you can keep up the BD'ing I think it is a great idea to do it every day!
> 
> Will you keep Bd'ing until you think AF is due?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its just me rambling i think Polaris understood my mumbling haha, i just meant, if you dont ovulate do you not have AF, or if i wasnt would AF not come. I dont even know why im worrying but its things i stress over because im not keeping track. I think im going to BD till about CD 24 so far because my cycles now tend to range from 27days right up the the 30 I just waited for ni April!Click to expand...

Hmmm, I think I might do a new strategy. BD on CD8 and CD 10 and then BD everyday from CD12 to CD20. Is that OTT?


----------



## loulou58

leelee said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so!!! Do you have any idea when you ovulate?! I have no clue whatsoever. I gave up on my temping and im too ditzy to get those OPK things in and do them everyday. Im just going for the everyday thing because i have no clue when. I worry if i even do, i wouldnt have an AF if i didnt would i? or would i ? i have no idea!
> 
> Hi Loulou - the everyday plan sounds brilliant if you and OH can manage it!! He sounds well up for it mind you!
> My understanding is that if you are not ovulating at all, you do eventually get AF but you would tend to have extremely long cycles. Having said that, i think it's normal enough to have the odd month that you don't ovulate. So I don't really know the answer to your question. But I think if you have a reasonably regular cycle it's most likely that you are ovulating.
> 
> I'm glad you girls are all having nice relaxing weekends - good idea to enjoy all of the things you will have to give up when you get your :bfp:. Although I must admit, wine is not even appealing to me at all at the moment, I had a sip of someone's wine last night at the 40th just to taste it because it was supposed to be a really good wine and it tasted absolutely vile!! And I would normally love my wine! Isn't it funny how the body steers you away from the things that aren't good for baby?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evening Polaris,
> 
> How are you? I see you are 12 weeks now! Yay, have you told most people or are you waiting for your scan?
> 
> Maybe I should go for everyday BD from CD12 to CD20. Unsure now whether to do that or to do Smep??? Decision decisions!Click to expand...

I think everday like me!!!! haha it cant just be me on my own!! :baby:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so!!! Do you have any idea when you ovulate?! I have no clue whatsoever. I gave up on my temping and im too ditzy to get those OPK things in and do them everyday. Im just going for the everyday thing because i have no clue when. I worry if i even do, i wouldnt have an AF if i didnt would i? or would i ? i have no idea!
> 
> Hi Loulou - the everyday plan sounds brilliant if you and OH can manage it!! He sounds well up for it mind you!
> My understanding is that if you are not ovulating at all, you do eventually get AF but you would tend to have extremely long cycles. Having said that, i think it's normal enough to have the odd month that you don't ovulate. So I don't really know the answer to your question. But I think if you have a reasonably regular cycle it's most likely that you are ovulating.
> 
> I'm glad you girls are all having nice relaxing weekends - good idea to enjoy all of the things you will have to give up when you get your :bfp:. Although I must admit, wine is not even appealing to me at all at the moment, I had a sip of someone's wine last night at the 40th just to taste it because it was supposed to be a really good wine and it tasted absolutely vile!! And I would normally love my wine! Isn't it funny how the body steers you away from the things that aren't good for baby?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evening Polaris,
> 
> How are you? I see you are 12 weeks now! Yay, have you told most people or are you waiting for your scan?
> 
> Maybe I should go for everyday BD from CD12 to CD20. Unsure now whether to do that or to do Smep??? Decision decisions!Click to expand...
> 
> I think everday like me!!!! haha it cant just be me on my own!! :baby:Click to expand...

I won't be able to manage it 13 days in a row but I think I will do the everyday strategy from CD12!!! I will be wrecked! We better get our :bfp:'s this month!


----------



## loulou58

polaris said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so!!! Do you have any idea when you ovulate?! I have no clue whatsoever. I gave up on my temping and im too ditzy to get those OPK things in and do them everyday. Im just going for the everyday thing because i have no clue when. I worry if i even do, i wouldnt have an AF if i didnt would i? or would i ? i have no idea!
> 
> Hi Loulou - the everyday plan sounds brilliant if you and OH can manage it!! He sounds well up for it mind you!
> My understanding is that if you are not ovulating at all, you do eventually get AF but you would tend to have extremely long cycles. Having said that, i think it's normal enough to have the odd month that you don't ovulate. So I don't really know the answer to your question. But I think if you have a reasonably regular cycle it's most likely that you are ovulating.
> 
> I'm glad you girls are all having nice relaxing weekends - good idea to enjoy all of the things you will have to give up when you get your :bfp:. Although I must admit, wine is not even appealing to me at all at the moment, I had a sip of someone's wine last night at the 40th just to taste it because it was supposed to be a really good wine and it tasted absolutely vile!! And I would normally love my wine! Isn't it funny how the body steers you away from the things that aren't good for baby?Click to expand...

Thankyou Polaris!! Made more sense than the stuff in my head scaring myself!! Is your scan soon?!


----------



## loulou58

leelee said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so!!! Do you have any idea when you ovulate?! I have no clue whatsoever. I gave up on my temping and im too ditzy to get those OPK things in and do them everyday. Im just going for the everyday thing because i have no clue when. I worry if i even do, i wouldnt have an AF if i didnt would i? or would i ? i have no idea!
> 
> Hi Loulou - the everyday plan sounds brilliant if you and OH can manage it!! He sounds well up for it mind you!
> My understanding is that if you are not ovulating at all, you do eventually get AF but you would tend to have extremely long cycles. Having said that, i think it's normal enough to have the odd month that you don't ovulate. So I don't really know the answer to your question. But I think if you have a reasonably regular cycle it's most likely that you are ovulating.
> 
> I'm glad you girls are all having nice relaxing weekends - good idea to enjoy all of the things you will have to give up when you get your :bfp:. Although I must admit, wine is not even appealing to me at all at the moment, I had a sip of someone's wine last night at the 40th just to taste it because it was supposed to be a really good wine and it tasted absolutely vile!! And I would normally love my wine! Isn't it funny how the body steers you away from the things that aren't good for baby?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evening Polaris,
> 
> How are you? I see you are 12 weeks now! Yay, have you told most people or are you waiting for your scan?
> 
> Maybe I should go for everyday BD from CD12 to CD20. Unsure now whether to do that or to do Smep??? Decision decisions!Click to expand...
> 
> I think everday like me!!!! haha it cant just be me on my own!! :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> I won't be able to manage it 13 days in a row but I think I will do the everyday strategy from CD12!!! I will be wrecked! We better get our :bfp:'s this month!Click to expand...

I think with the BD bunny plan we will be walking like John Wayne into First Tri! haha


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so!!! Do you have any idea when you ovulate?! I have no clue whatsoever. I gave up on my temping and im too ditzy to get those OPK things in and do them everyday. Im just going for the everyday thing because i have no clue when. I worry if i even do, i wouldnt have an AF if i didnt would i? or would i ? i have no idea!
> 
> Hi Loulou - the everyday plan sounds brilliant if you and OH can manage it!! He sounds well up for it mind you!
> My understanding is that if you are not ovulating at all, you do eventually get AF but you would tend to have extremely long cycles. Having said that, i think it's normal enough to have the odd month that you don't ovulate. So I don't really know the answer to your question. But I think if you have a reasonably regular cycle it's most likely that you are ovulating.
> 
> I'm glad you girls are all having nice relaxing weekends - good idea to enjoy all of the things you will have to give up when you get your :bfp:. Although I must admit, wine is not even appealing to me at all at the moment, I had a sip of someone's wine last night at the 40th just to taste it because it was supposed to be a really good wine and it tasted absolutely vile!! And I would normally love my wine! Isn't it funny how the body steers you away from the things that aren't good for baby?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evening Polaris,
> 
> How are you? I see you are 12 weeks now! Yay, have you told most people or are you waiting for your scan?
> 
> Maybe I should go for everyday BD from CD12 to CD20. Unsure now whether to do that or to do Smep??? Decision decisions!Click to expand...
> 
> I think everday like me!!!! haha it cant just be me on my own!! :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> I won't be able to manage it 13 days in a row but I think I will do the everyday strategy from CD12!!! I will be wrecked! We better get our :bfp:'s this month!Click to expand...
> 
> I think with the BD bunny plan we will be walking like John Wayne into First Tri! hahaClick to expand...

Lol!!! We will be absolutely wrecked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loulou58

It will be worth it though!! haha Im just hoping he doesnt flake out on me!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> It will be worth it though!! haha Im just hoping he doesnt flake out on me!!

No he won't they. The men love it. They just pretend they don't!!!


----------



## loulou58

Oh yeh he loves it im just thinking about 2 weeks in one of us will be like "ok enough now!" haha but im keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Oh yeh he loves it im just thinking about 2 weeks in one of us will be like "ok enough now!" haha but im keeping my fingers crossed.

It will be worth it in the end! Right hun I am off to bed.

Night night - hope he comes home soon!

xxx


----------



## loulou58

I hope so too!! night night Leelee!! 
xx


----------



## polaris

loulou58 said:


> I think with the BD bunny plan we will be walking like John Wayne into First Tri! haha

:rofl::rofl: We will spot you coming a mile off - who's that approaching in the distance with the funny walk??? Hope it pays off for you girls, you definitely deserve it after that effort! 

Still haven't told most people till after my scan on Wednesday. We have told OH's family and I have told a couple of friends and OH told his best friend. But apart from that I just want to wait to make sure everything is OK. Not too much longer to wait now. OH's family are going mad to tell people too, his sister was asking me at the weekend could she tell people yet.


----------



## flumpy

polaris said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> I think with the BD bunny plan we will be walking like John Wayne into First Tri! haha
> 
> :rofl::rofl: We will spot you coming a mile off - who's that approaching in the distance with the funny walk??? Hope it pays off for you girls, you definitely deserve it after that effort!
> 
> Still haven't told most people till after my scan on Wednesday. We have told OH's family and I have told a couple of friends and OH told his best friend. But apart from that I just want to wait to make sure everything is OK. Not too much longer to wait now. OH's family are going mad to tell people too, his sister was asking me at the weekend could she tell people yet.Click to expand...

ahh well only a few more days and you can announce it to the world - how exciting!! hopefully that will be all of us in 12 weeks time!!!!!!


----------



## leelee

Hi ladies,

I started a thread that you might be interested in reading. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-pregnancy-test-can-you-share-your-story.html

Happy reading!


----------



## hayley2

Hi girls!

Butterfly hope your feeling a bit better after yesterday. I'm glad you have your OH looking after you. He sounds like a great bloke. Hopefully soon the worst of it will be over and you can start to recover xxxx

leelee i think you should BD every other day until pos opk then go for it for 5 days to cover all your bases.

loulou i think you are very dedicated to BD everyday for a whole cycle! You had better get your BFP this month!

polaris i bet you can't wait to tell everyone and show off your scan pics!

flumpy how are you doing?

CD11 for me today!!!! I'm slowly getting towards O. Well we were supposed to BD yest but we were both to knackered but we are going to be on it again tonight!!! Not got EWCM yet though but i think its started to increase slightly.

I had a moment of clarity yesterday whilst i was driving to a birthday party - the weather was gorgeous and we had just driven through a lovely country lane and then we came out the other side and there was the most incredible view! (I moved to the countryside last june and am still in awe of all the fields and sheep outside my window!) I just felt that my life was pretty damm good. I'm healthy and have 2 gorgeous boys, a man that loves me and would do anything for me, a lovely home and no worries. So i think that i might not even bother with the opks and stuff for now on - if we are meant to have another baby we will, and if not it won't happen no matter what we do. I think we are just going to have regular sex and basically just see what happens.


----------



## emalou90

Hey girlies!
sorry i've not been around, just a little update..

11 dpo..

1. heartburn
2. tired lots
3. bloated still
4. back ache
5. tummy pains (sometimes stabby)
6. don't feel sick anymore though which is a good thing from my point of view :)


so tempted to test before the time!!

how's everyone else doing? :)

xx


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Butterfly hope your feeling a bit better after yesterday. I'm glad you have your OH looking after you. He sounds like a great bloke. Hopefully soon the worst of it will be over and you can start to recover xxxx
> 
> leelee i think you should BD every other day until pos opk then go for it for 5 days to cover all your bases.
> 
> loulou i think you are very dedicated to BD everyday for a whole cycle! You had better get your BFP this month!
> 
> polaris i bet you can't wait to tell everyone and show off your scan pics!
> 
> flumpy how are you doing?
> 
> CD11 for me today!!!! I'm slowly getting towards O. Well we were supposed to BD yest but we were both to knackered but we are going to be on it again tonight!!! Not got EWCM yet though but i think its started to increase slightly.
> 
> I had a moment of clarity yesterday whilst i was driving to a birthday party - the weather was gorgeous and we had just driven through a lovely country lane and then we came out the other side and there was the most incredible view! (I moved to the countryside last june and am still in awe of all the fields and sheep outside my window!) I just felt that my life was pretty damm good. I'm healthy and have 2 gorgeous boys, a man that loves me and would do anything for me, a lovely home and no worries. So i think that i might not even bother with the opks and stuff for now on - if we are meant to have another baby we will, and if not it won't happen no matter what we do. I think we are just going to have regular sex and basically just see what happens.

Hey Hayley, it's lovely to hear you sounding so happy and relaxed about things. You are right to ditch the OPKs if they are stressing you out, after all it is the BD that gets you pregnant not the beautiful chart or the gallery of OPKs.


----------



## hayley2

Exactly Polaris! If it was a case of peeing on a stick and you got pg then i'd have hundreds of children! lol. I think regular BD and see what happens. I do get bad O pains so i'll know when i do eventually O.

How are you doing?

emalou your symptoms sound great!


----------



## flumpy

hi ladies,

emalou - your symptoms sound good hun, test if you want - some people get BFN's at 10dpo!! personally thought I hate BFN's so I would hold out as long as possible!

Loulou - you are definitely dedicated to the cause!!!

Hayley - glad you have decided to relax a bit it seems all the girls on here get there BFP when they stop thinking about it (but for most of us that is easier said than done!!! although i had a similar epiphany this week - see below!!!)

well I am on CD5 over here so still about 10 or 11 days till ovulation (boo!!) oh well the witch is just packing her bags and getting ready to leave so at least I can get practising before the egg arrives lol!!! I am not having any plan this month - when I got pregnant in december last year I didnt do anything we just BD'd when the mood took us and I got pregnant my first month of the pill!! sonce then I have been trying so hard that I have forgotten how much fun me and my DH can have when we stop thinking about getting pg - I am only 26 so we have got plenty of time and if it is meant to be it will happen for us!!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Exactly Polaris! If it was a case of peeing on a stick and you got pg then i'd have hundreds of children! lol. I think regular BD and see what happens. I do get bad O pains so i'll know when i do eventually O.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> emalou your symptoms sound great!

Hi Hayley,

Sounds like a great plan to take a chilled out approach. 

I wish I could do that but I feel under pressure cos I am 32 and want to have 6 cycles charted so I can bring it to the GP if nothing has happened by August. I am trying to be as chilled out as possible this month. My OH is happy to BD whenever so that is good. 

Flumpy - I am just ahead of you at CD9. Not much happening for me at the moment!

Emmalou -symptoms sound good!


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, hope you have all had a nice weekend - we've been down to London for a friend's wedding - was at a hotel in Knightsbridge very nice too! 
I like going away for the weekend, it makes that days go by quicker! Really hoping for ov this month, will be so disappointed if it doesn't happen!


----------



## emalou90

thanks girls...

i think i might give in, though im contemplating it further.


Flumpy - i love your approach on this, you're exactly right, just BD whenever you like and you know your BFP will take it's course.

LeeLee - Haha most OH's are happy to do it whenever ;) i've found that mine, after probably 3 days will want a break hehe!

Hayley2 - I think you're also in the right frame of mind  sometimes TTC can take over and blur what you've already got. Your life sounds wonderful may i say, i can't wait to move out the the country one day, though i think i'm a bit too much of a city girl at heart.

xx


----------



## hayley2

leelee i think you need to do what feels right for you. if you feel charting etc is the way to go then thats great! 

i just feel that i need to not stress about it. Both the boys were conceiveed without thinking about it - Jamie was a few days after my ovarian drilling op - the last thing i was thinking about was getting pg as i thought i'd need a few weeks to recover. Luis was after a m/c - within 4 weeks i had my BFP. I once again was not thinking about getting pg as i was so sad after m/c. I think i need to take the same approach again.

Mrs N sounds like you had a great weekend! Knightsbridge is very nice! i hope you O too this cycle.

emalou have you caved in yet and tested????

Butterfly thinking of you xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> leelee i think you need to do what feels right for you. if you feel charting etc is the way to go then thats great!
> 
> i just feel that i need to not stress about it. Both the boys were conceiveed without thinking about it - Jamie was a few days after my ovarian drilling op - the last thing i was thinking about was getting pg as i thought i'd need a few weeks to recover. Luis was after a m/c - within 4 weeks i had my BFP. I once again was not thinking about getting pg as i was so sad after m/c. I think i need to take the same approach again.
> 
> Mrs N sounds like you had a great weekend! Knightsbridge is very nice! i hope you O too this cycle.
> 
> emalou have you caved in yet and tested????
> 
> Butterfly thinking of you xxx

Hi all!

Hayley - I think your way of going for it is a great way!

Feel totally relaxed today and have a chilled out attitude. Was talking to one of OH's friends (a bloke) and they are trying as well and it hasn't happened yet. I asked him if he was worried and he said 'Not a bit, it is all part of creation so it will happen when it is meant to'. I thought that was a really good attitude.

OH also woke up early this morning and said that he had been thinking, he thinks charting is a good idea for me cos I wouldn't have found out about my short luteal phase otherwise, but he thinks we should BD all through the month as well as doing the Smep. I think he is right so will be taking a more relaxed (albeit organised with charting and OPK's) approach.

Am excited to see if my LP lengthens this month with the B50 complex. I know it might take a few months but am excited to see if it begins to work!

Hope you are okay Butterfly.


----------



## emalou90

Hey hayley, oh not yet... i've been fighting the urge, but i'm going to speak to my best friend tomorrow (shes like a baby expert) and she'll probably help me come a decision!

might get a bunch of cheapies what do you think? x


----------



## hayley2

Well girls i couldn't resist the lure of the opks :rofl: And guess what its starting to go pos :happydance: By tonight it should be pos. However i normally keep doing them to see when its over but if tonights is def pos then i'll stop. Reckon we'll DTD tonight and wed morn and see what happens. I normally have a 36 hour surge and get horrid O pains - so should get that on wed morn which would be CD14 :happydance: I'm absolultey thrilled that i'm having a normal cycle!!!!! 

I think i'll cook OH a nice dinner later and crack open a bottle of wine! Might as well enjoy ourselves.

I feel so confident about this month! I just feel its going to work, lets hope i'm not wrong! :blush:

leelee your friend has a great attitude to TTC. Its true we are creating a new life - that is amazing! It will happen when its supposed - with maybe a little bit of charting help :blush:


emalou personally i hate BFNs and would rather wait to see if the witch arrives. Although i do get start getting AF cramps from 9dpo so i usually get a fair bit of warning thats shes coming. Do what feels right for you hun. Your symptoms sound great!


----------



## polaris

Hayley, that is brilliant news that O is imminent!! Such a nice change from having to wait for weeks for it to happen. The clomid is obviously working. Lets hope that it results in a nice :bfp: in just over two weeks time!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello ladies

Emalou - I would wait a few more days if you can........ it's horrible seeing those BFN
Mrs N - glad you had a nice weekend
Flumpy, Leelee and Hayley - I'm liking the relaxed approach. Glad the clomid's working Hayley
Polaris - how are you feeling hun?
Loulou - how are you? Worn out from all the Bd'ing I should think!!

I had my scan this morning and it confirmed that the miscarriage is complete. She is going to write a letter to my doctor recommending some tests to see if there is anything causing the mc. I also said I was anxious about getting pregnant again because of the brick wall I faced when wanting a scan early on when I thought something was wrong......... she said that as soon as I get pregnant next time my Dr should refer me to EPAC for an early scan at about 6/7 weeks and they will see me right through then................ so I found that very reassuring.

Glad to see the thread is still keeping up the PMA........... way to go!

:hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Hi Butterfly

I'm glad that your scan went as well as it could hun. It sounds like they are going to take you seriously next time which will make you feel 100% better with things. Are you feeling better?

flumpy how strange that we both had a similar experience about the whole TTC thing! Lets hope our laid back approach works!

Polaris only 1 day to go!!!!!

I have got a rotten cold! Horrid sore throat and nearly no voice. I most def caught it from OH last week. Wish they wouldn't share everything! 

Oh well i suppose i need to relax and enjoy my meal and few drinks later and then make a bubba.

Also i've got my spell to say later to the fertility godess (please don't think i'm mad) apprently you say it on your 3 most fertile days before BD and wear a fertility ring. Lets see if it works.......


----------



## - Butterfly -

no more cramping and bleeding nearly stopped but I feel sooooo drained...... could just go to bed and stay there! Hubby off work today though so that wouldn't be fair.

Sorry to hear that you have a cold hun..... hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Fertility godess??? hhhmmmm can't think of anything to say!! :rofl:


----------



## jaytee

:hi: To Everyone!!!

I hope that we all had a nice weekend. I'm sorry for being MIA since thursday but Friday I had oral surgery and I have been in bed since then. Today is my first day out of bed and able to come to work.

I couldn't take my temperature due to the pain in my mouth :blush: but it was nice not thinking about dpo or temps for three days, lol Hopefully I can get back to temping tomorrow morning. 

I couldn't symptom spot either due to the medications :hissy: I was not feeling anything lol


----------



## hayley2

- Butterfly - said:


> no more cramping and bleeding nearly stopped but I feel sooooo drained...... could just go to bed and stay there! Hubby off work today though so that wouldn't be fair.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you have a cold hun..... hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
> 
> Fertility godess??? hhhmmmm can't think of anything to say!! :rofl:

I'm glad the cramping has stopped for you. :hugs: Maybe have a early night instead with your OH :sleep:

Well its worth a shot isn't it! :rofl:

Hope your feeling better too Jaytee. Sounds like you've had a rough few days :hugs: Least it has passed a few days to bring you close to your BFP!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies just a question hopefully someone here can answer it. I have been just terribly hot while sleeping, I mean sweating mostly around my collar on my night shirt, but can't have my feet under the blanket either. Anyone have a clue as to why I am so hot?


----------



## hayley2

Could be a pg sign. After O your progesterone level rises which increases your BBT. When pg your temp stays high and could make you feel hotter.

I did get like that 2 cycles ago after O until AF showed her ugly head. i was sooo hot all the time and usually i'm a cold person. Hope it the first reason for you though xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Thank you Haley.

I don't want to symtom spot although I know I will. I hate this time!!!:hissy:

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend as my home computer is broken and I can only get on at work. LOL sounds like I have an exciting job huh:blush:


----------



## hayley2

Same as my job, i don't post at work incase i get caught but i most def keep upto date with all the gossip - if i didn't have BnB i wouldn't get through a whole day at work. lol


We had lovely weather here this weekend and spent the whole time gardening and my sons had 2 birthday parties to go too. Was a bit hectic! The weather is awful here today though - rain, rain, rain!

Hope you had a great weekend too xx


----------



## Csunshine013

hayley2 said:


> Same as my job, i don't post at work incase i get caught but i most def keep upto date with all the gossip - if i didn't have BnB i wouldn't get through a whole day at work. lol
> 
> 
> We had lovely weather here this weekend and spent the whole time gardening and my sons had 2 birthday parties to go too. Was a bit hectic! The weather is awful here today though - rain, rain, rain!
> 
> Hope you had a great weekend too xx

How funny my daughter had a slumber birthday party Friday night. DH and I went to dinner and then tucked ourselves in early and slept! Can't believe I just slept, but we BD'd early Friday morning.LOL

The weather here was quite beautiful on Saturday as DD had a soccer game early. DH washed my car and we just hung out. It was a wonderful day, then it rained and rained Sunday. Today is not hot or cold just blah! 

Glad to hear you had a good weekend as well.
Vic


----------



## hayley2

Glad to see your getting a bit of rain is the USA. I always think of it as hot, hot, hot!!!


Done another opk and it is still neg - was really hoping for a big pos tonight. Have got lots of little twinges in my right ovary so i think something is going on. We DTD last night - i don't know whether to go for again tonight or to leave it until tomorrow?


----------



## Csunshine013

Haley I am new to whole ttc scene so forgive me for being niave. I just don't understand what clomid is. From what I have read it helps you to o correct? If that is what it's for I sure hope it works!
As far as DTD I would say do it again can't get enough manly juice at that time! LOL

We DTD cd8,cd10,cd12,cd14,cd15 and I will probably do it again tonight cd17 just to make sure we are covered. LOL I think my DH thinks I've turned into a nympho! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## polaris

hayley2 said:


> Glad to see your getting a bit of rain is the USA. I always think of it as hot, hot, hot!!!
> 
> 
> Done another opk and it is still neg - was really hoping for a big pos tonight. Have got lots of little twinges in my right ovary so i think something is going on. We DTD last night - i don't know whether to go for again tonight or to leave it until tomorrow?

Hi Hayley, I would suggest that you just follow your new relaxed approach - if you and OH feel like DTD tonight, then go for it, but if it is a complete chore then I would leave it till tomorrow, yesterday and tomorrow should have you covered anyway so don't put yourself under too much pressure.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## hayley2

I have PCOS Viv so i don't O regulary or i don't O at all. Its medication to induce O at a normal time - between CD12-17. Its hard for me to pinpoint O other wise and i end up BD at the wrong time. It can make you end up with twins though! Which would be fun! This is my first cycle with Clomid so i'm kinda hoping its going to work.....

I think we'll give it a miss Polaris to be honest for tonight - i really feel under the weather. Still not got a pos opk yet - its a bit darker than normal but no where near pos yet so i think we are safe to miss a night. My right ovary is really acheing - maybe i have 2 eggs coming!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

life seems to have gone abit crazy the last few days, hope to catch up soon!


----------



## Csunshine013

haily thanks for explaining I feel very uneducated sometimes on here. I can't believe how long some people have been ttc. I hope this is the cycle for you and yours! 

:bfp: all around!!!:happydance:


----------



## loulou58

Heygirls been busy busy so haven't had chance to reply! Sat night oh came in a bit worse for wear and was still eager to bd but didn't want to take advantage ofthe drunken fool plus I didn't think in that state he'd of been good for much anyway! So we've bd'd every night except sat!! Im doing good only a week to go!!hope everyone is ok!! Xxx


----------



## littlehush

Hi all. Sorry i aint been around much, been enjoying the weather with OH. And got so much done in the garden.

Well CD13 for me today and i think i OV'd yesterday, been :sex: every night from CD7 and OH still up for it untill FF says i OV'd, then he said well maybe we will keep going just incase FF gets it wrong :rofl:
The thing is, i know this might sound silly, but i dont like much :sex: during the 2WW incase it stops implantation happening :rofl: Stupid hey!

Hoping everyone is ok? 

xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning.

Anyone close to POAS yet??

I'm doing ok. 

:hugs:


----------



## want2bamom

Hey girls! Well i'm on CD26 and 7DPO, so AF should be arriving in the next 10 days or so...Lately i've been having such bad heartburn and its like lasting all day and its not the food i'm eating cause i will get it even if i haven't eaten anything..GRR!!! And Saturday night i could sleep on my stomache cause my boobs hurt so so much, i had such a shitty sleep!! Other then i'm doing good and just waiting, I'm really not too sure about this month because i ended up ovulating early and DH and i only had sex the one day and it was when i got my pos opk, but its a good thing i tested early or else we wouldn't even had that 1 day of sex..hahah


----------



## loulou58

hey girls! woah slow day in here today!! How is everyone?!


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls!
well positive opk today, on cd11 :wacko: let's see if this actually results in ov this time around *doubtful*

butterfly glad you are doing ok :hugs:
want2beamom fingers crossed for you! :dust:
littlehush you go girl with the :sex: lol! you have a nice little ov dip on your last two charts so i reckon you may have ov'd yesterday too!
loulou sounds like you had a good night sat!! :rofl:
hayley hope you get your positive opk soon hun!

:hug: to everyone else, i can't read back for 10 pages :rofl:


----------



## flumpy

they sound like good symptoms want2obamom!! fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies cd18 so get to test in 10 days. I really hate this tww! 

My DH left this morning to go out of town so I hope we DTD enough:rofl: we bd'd on cd8,10,12,14,15 I think I covered all fertil days acording to ff.


----------



## littlehush

It's so quiet in here xxx Hope you are all ok?

I had a nice temp rise again today, and if it stays high again tomorrow, FF would put OV at cd12, just like i thought!

We didnt :sex: last night after all, we just feel asleep in each others arms as soon as our heads hit the pillow. It got to both of us i think :rofl: but im sure we have covered all the right days.

Here's to the dreaded TWW :muaha:
Who else is in the TWW? 

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

nice temp rise today little hush, hope it stays high for you!
i want to be in the tww with you!
csunshine it sounds like you have all bases covered! :dust:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I want to be in the 2WW as well! Am waiting for O. My chart is quite different to other months so don't really know how to interpret it???

I am CD12 today and this month is dragging!


----------



## hayley2

leelee your chart is quite different from the last cycles - take that as a good thing - maybe this month will work!!! I know what you mean about dragging by - doing my best to try to forget about it!

littlehush i hope this is the month for you and your temps keep rising!!!

Mrs N i would love to be in the TWW too!!!

sunshine it sounds like you've covered all the right days - fx'd for you.

Butterfly how are you doing??

flumpy any news with you?

loulou are you still keeping up with the BDing? I admire your determination! lol

Polaris good luck for today!!!

Well CD 14 for me today and still waiting for O. I've started to get a little bit of EWCM and have felt little niggles in my right ovary but no pos opk yet. We have BD every other day except one so far so i think we are doing ok. Just want to see a pos opk then i know i'll be in the TWW soon. I've got no choice but to get pg this cycle as i only have 1 more left then have to stop for a few months.....


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> leelee your chart is quite different from the last cycles - take that as a good thing - maybe this month will work!!! I know what you mean about dragging by - doing my best to try to forget about it!
> 
> littlehush i hope this is the month for you and your temps keep rising!!!
> 
> Mrs N i would love to be in the TWW too!!!
> 
> sunshine it sounds like you've covered all the right days - fx'd for you.
> 
> Butterfly how are you doing??
> 
> flumpy any news with you?
> 
> loulou are you still keeping up with the BDing? I admire your determination! lol
> 
> Polaris good luck for today!!!
> 
> Well CD 14 for me today and still waiting for O. I've started to get a little bit of EWCM and have felt little niggles in my right ovary but no pos opk yet. We have BD every other day except one so far so i think we are doing ok. Just want to see a pos opk then i know i'll be in the TWW soon. I've got no choice but to get pg this cycle as i only have 1 more left then have to stop for a few months.....

Morning Hayley,

How are you doing?

Hope the sun is shining where you are!


----------



## hayley2

Its a lovely day here today! Was going to do some gardening but where we moved into our house last June there is one bed which is full of weeds and I just can't be bothered to tackle it - so instead I phoned some gardeners and am now waiting for some calls back!!! That makes me sound sooooo lazy but I enjoy planting flowers not breaking my back digging up bloody weeds. 

I'm getting sick of all this waiting around for O and then waiting for AF. I'm trying to not stress and be as chilled as I can be but its on my mind ALL the time. I'm constantly thinking about TTC. I wish I could just switch off. 

How are you doing?


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Its a lovely day here today! Was going to do some gardening but where we moved into our house last June there is one bed which is full of weeds and I just can't be bothered to tackle it - so instead I phoned some gardeners and am now waiting for some calls back!!! That makes me sound sooooo lazy but I enjoy planting flowers not breaking my back digging up bloody weeds.
> 
> I'm getting sick of all this waiting around for O and then waiting for AF. I'm trying to not stress and be as chilled as I can be but its on my mind ALL the time. I'm constantly thinking about TTC. I wish I could just switch off.
> 
> How are you doing?

I'm good today. Trying to be relaxed about the whole thing. Haven't BD'd for 2 days cos have been wrecked but not worried. Will re-commence tonight! Don't want stressed BD anyway. 

yeah, this whole TTC is thing is waiting isn't it? I think about it a lot as well but trying to be less obsessed with it!


----------



## hayley2

Same here.

If it doesn't work this month or next then i think i'll be ready for a break anyway. I will have 2 months of not thinking about it anymore.


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Same here.
> 
> If it doesn't work this month or next then i think i'll be ready for a break anyway. I will have 2 months of not thinking about it anymore.

Well I really hope it works for you this month and you get your :bfp:. Did you take clomid with your boys? If so, did it take long to work?


----------



## hayley2

I did with Jamie and it took a few months. I didn't take it with Luis as I had had a m/c 4 weeks before - no idea how he happened to be honest - don't even remember BDing!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> I did with Jamie and it took a few months. I didn't take it with Luis as I had had a m/c 4 weeks before - no idea how he happened to be honest - don't even remember BDing!

Meant to say - I love your boys names! Jamie and Luis. They are gorgeous!

Well hopefully this :bfp: comes on the first attempt!


----------



## hayley2

Thanks leelee! They look like there names too I think.

I'm really hoping so hun. I would be over the moon to be pg in two weeks time (as long as you are too and can join me in first tri!)

Just did on opk and its still neg - maybe a touch darker than yesterdays but then again i could be hoping for something thats not there. lol.

I really hope we both O at the same time then we can be bump buddies too! 

Theres no way it can't work this month to be honest - we've done everything right. I'm determined to get my BFP this time!

xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Thanks leelee! They look like there names too I think.
> 
> I'm really hoping so hun. I would be over the moon to be pg in two weeks time (as long as you are too and can join me in first tri!)
> 
> Just did on opk and its still neg - maybe a touch darker than yesterdays but then again i could be hoping for something thats not there. lol.
> 
> I really hope we both O at the same time then we can be bump buddies too!
> 
> Theres no way it can't work this month to be honest - we've done everything right. I'm determined to get my BFP this time!
> 
> xxx

Yeah, I really really want my :bfp: this month as well. I have a feeling the B-50 complex is going to delay O for some reason. Even my CM is different this month on my chart (compared to last month!)

At least your OPK's are getting darker, that is a good sign! I nothing on mine at the moment. Aggh - it's all waiting!


----------



## lou1979

Hi ya ladies just popping in to make sure you are ok!!

I have everything crossed for you both for BFP!! VERY soon :D


----------



## jaytee

Well I tested yesterday at 10 dpo because I really think I ovulated before FF detected ovulation but of course it was negative. :rofl:

Today is only 11dpo so I should wait to test :blush: thankfully I have no test to test with anymore :rofl: I'm a POAS Addict!

The only things I can say that are symptoms are:

6-11dpo: lots of peeing (frequent urination), tender breasts, constipation and some sickness here and there. I'm not a night-time bathroom goer :rofl: I usually never have to get up to pee but since 6dpo thats all I do! Pee! Pee! Pee! 

I don't want to get my hopes up but I do think I'll be dissappointed if this cycle didn't work since its that last on one clomid. DH doesn't want me to chart, OPK test or take clomid, he wants to just go with the flow and that makes me a little nervous and anxious for this cycle to have worked, but whatever happens there must be a reason right? :shrug: I'll take whatever comes 

So how is everyone today?


----------



## emalou90

Hey Jaytee, i did the exact same! haha we're a right pair. mine was negative too but i expected it, i just had to test!! 

Only 5 more days, but i'm going to try and wait longer.

I've got killer boobs today, they're so sensitive. And also i was at work and just wanted to kill everyone haha, in b***h mode today im afraid :( hehe i'm nice really 

xx


----------



## jaytee

Yeah I too have been in a B***H mood yesterday and today, I just don't want to deal with anyone. 

I plan on testing Monday is Af is not here by then and no spotting.


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,
Well I am just back from my scan and everything is perfect with baby!!! So so happy and relieved! It was funny when I was in the waiting room everyone else there looked really visibly pregnant, whereas I don't, and I just felt like a fraud. I was terrified that I would go in there and she would find nothing there. At least now I have the photos to prove that it's not just all in my head!! Baby is apparently measuring perfect for dates and everything is developed correctly. So happy - I hope you don't mind me sharing my good news!!


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Hi everyone,
> Well I am just back from my scan and everything is perfect with baby!!! So so happy and relieved! It was funny when I was in the waiting room everyone else there looked really visibly pregnant, whereas I don't, and I just felt like a fraud. I was terrified that I would go in there and she would find nothing there. At least now I have the photos to prove that it's not just all in my head!! Baby is apparently measuring perfect for dates and everything is developed correctly. So happy - I hope you don't mind me sharing my good news!!

Yay, so happy for you Polaris!! Can you post the photo up so we can have a look at your scan!

You must be over the moon!


----------



## leelee

lou1979 said:


> Hi ya ladies just popping in to make sure you are ok!!
> 
> I have everything crossed for you both for BFP!! VERY soon :D

Thanks Lou!

How are you getting on?


----------



## polaris

The photos are not the clearest in the world but I love them!! It's the first time it's really felt real.
 



Attached Files:







SCAN013.jpg
File size: 95.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> The photos are not the clearest in the world but I love them!! It's the first time it's really felt real.

Wow, they look amazing to me! You have made me really broody today Polaris! Delighted for you. Glad it makes it real. Don't worry about not having a big bump. 2 of my friends are a few weeks ahead of you and they have no bumps either!


----------



## Csunshine013

hayley2 said:


> leelee your chart is quite different from the last cycles - take that as a good thing - maybe this month will work!!! I know what you mean about dragging by - doing my best to try to forget about it!
> 
> littlehush i hope this is the month for you and your temps keep rising!!!
> 
> Mrs N i would love to be in the TWW too!!!
> 
> sunshine it sounds like you've covered all the right days - fx'd for you.
> 
> Butterfly how are you doing??
> 
> flumpy any news with you?
> 
> loulou are you still keeping up with the BDing? I admire your determination! lol
> 
> Polaris good luck for today!!!
> 
> Well CD 14 for me today and still waiting for O. I've started to get a little bit of EWCM and have felt little niggles in my right ovary but no pos opk yet. We have BD every other day except one so far so i think we are doing ok. Just want to see a pos opk then i know i'll be in the TWW soon. I've got no choice but to get pg this cycle as i only have 1 more left then have to stop for a few months.....

Hey Haley2
Sounds promising that your going to o this month! Whoohoo!

Well today I'm on cd19 and yesterday I had some brownish in my cm and today a little more and only when I wipe(tmi) and not everytime. Do you think this could be implantation? I don't temp or chart, but per the FF site it says that I should have o'd on the 24th. Let me know what you think.


----------



## polaris

Thanks Leelee, they look amazing to me too, I must admit!! Really hope that there will be a bumper crop of :bfp:s on this thread this month. I really want you all to join me!


----------



## polaris

Csunshine013 said:


> Well today I'm on cd19 and yesterday I had some brownish in my cm and today a little more and only when I wipe(tmi) and not everytime. Do you think this could be implantation? I don't temp or chart, but per the FF site it says that I should have o'd on the 24th. Let me know what you think.

Sounds very promising to me, I had the exact same at 7 dpo the month that I got my BFP. Ooh I hope it is!! To be honest that was really the only proper symptom that I had during the TWW, I had convinced myself I definitely wasn't pregnant.


----------



## Mrs_N

Polaris I am so happy for that that everything is going so well :wohoo: and your scan pics are fab!! :happydance:

leelee your chart is looking quite different, will be interesting to see how it develops. 

csunshine it sounds like it could be implantation, fingers crossed! :dust:

hayley fingers crossed for the positive opk hun


----------



## littlehush

Great Scan pics Polaris :happydance:

csunshine- Hoping its implantation fx'd

I would love for us to all get :bfp: this month, would be great!

PMA :dust: to all xxx


----------



## flumpy

woohoo!!! polaris that is fab news!!!! glad everything went ok!!!

there is far too many posts for me to reply to everyone!!! i need to get on here more often - well cycle day 7 for me we are just going to BD whenever we feel like it rather than forcing ourselves to do it - i dont want to make a baby that way!!! i cant wait till about 8 days time when I will be in the 2ww this time is draggin so badly!!!!

hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## jaytee

Polaris ~ so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Polaris thanks so much for the reply I sure hope so! It would be just wonderful if we could get bfp as this is the first month we could ttc after induction of mm/c in Mar.

Littlehush and Mrs N I really hope this is it! I sure don't feel anything else. I was just commenting yest that don't even have fantom symtoms. 

Now lets all get :bfp: and lots of :dust: to all!


----------



## leelee

Good morning all,

Hope everyone is okay today!

I am a bit confused with my chart cos it looks nothing like the other months. Also my CM hasn't shown any fertile signs yet. I hope the B-50 complex hasn't delayed O by too much. I will continue to BD every other day just in case.

How is everyone?


----------



## littlehush

Hi all xxx

Well im now officially in the 2WW :happydance: 

Leelee- Hope you OV soon hun. I know nothing about B-50 complex so cant help you there. 

xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Hi all xxx
> 
> Well im now officially in the 2WW :happydance:
> 
> Leelee- Hope you OV soon hun. I know nothing about B-50 complex so cant help you there.
> 
> xxx

Exciting stuff, you are in the 2WW!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## littlehush

Im feeling nothing :rofl: Give it a few more days and i will be syptom spotting like mad! The damn 2ww :muaha:


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Im feeling nothing :rofl: Give it a few more days and i will be syptom spotting like mad! The damn 2ww :muaha:

It's great to have a few people in the 2WW as I can start stalking the charts! Yay, it was very quiet on here for a while but I think things are about to liven up!


----------



## polaris

Hi Leelee, 
I had a look at your charts and on other months you have O'd around about CD17 so you might be just coming into your fertile window now! I would keep up the BD if I was you!! Good luck.


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Hi Leelee,
> I had a look at your charts and on other months you have O'd around about CD17 so you might be just coming into your fertile window now! I would keep up the BD if I was you!! Good luck.

Thanks Polaris,

Am going to keep up the Bd'ing and doing the OPK's. it's weird cos I had loads of ECWM at this stage last month but none this month. Hopefully I will still O around that time!

How are you feeling? Delighted after the scan I bet!


----------



## emalou90

i took my second first response test a few minutes ago

it gave me a dark pink line and a lighter pink line within 3 minutes
apparently i'm pregnant :o

will do another one in a few days now just to make sure

wow x


----------



## leelee

emalou90 said:


> i took my second first response test a few minutes ago
> 
> it gave me a dark pink line and a lighter pink line within 3 minutes
> apparently i'm pregnant :o
> 
> will do another one in a few days now just to make sure
> 
> wow x

Wow, congrats! How are you feeling?


----------



## emalou90

I'm so excited but almost so speechless too!
My OH made me test because he's impatient hehe.

I had a day or two of no symptoms then after i got a BFN i had sore bbs, tummy ache, tiredness, the LOT.

how's things for you leelee?
x


----------



## leelee

emalou90 said:


> I'm so excited but almost so speechless too!
> My OH made me test because he's impatient hehe.
> 
> I had a day or two of no symptoms then after i got a BFN i had sore bbs, tummy ache, tiredness, the LOT.
> 
> how's things for you leelee?
> x

Ahhh, am delighted for you!!! That is brill news! Hopefully that is start of the :bfp:'s on this thread again! It must be brilliant to get pregnant on your first month trying!

I am good, just waiting to O so am using the OPK's and also BD'ing every other day so I don't miss the egg! If you don't mind me asking, did you BD every day or every other day?


----------



## emalou90

leelee said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited but almost so speechless too!
> My OH made me test because he's impatient hehe.
> 
> I had a day or two of no symptoms then after i got a BFN i had sore bbs, tummy ache, tiredness, the LOT.
> 
> how's things for you leelee?
> x
> 
> Ahhh, am delighted for you!!! That is brill news! Hopefully that is start of the :bfp:'s on this thread again! It must be brilliant to get pregnant on your first month trying!
> 
> I am good, just waiting to O so am using the OPK's and also BD'ing every other day so I don't miss the egg! If you don't mind me asking, did you BD every day or every other day?Click to expand...


It is, i'm so lucky. 

:dust: for everyone else :)

Good you sound about right, we're Bd every other day, but made sure we bd before O day so the little egg had plenty of friends ;) hehe

good luck sweetie :) x


----------



## littlehush

emalou90 said:


> i took my second first response test a few minutes ago
> 
> it gave me a dark pink line and a lighter pink line within 3 minutes
> apparently i'm pregnant :o
> 
> will do another one in a few days now just to make sure
> 
> wow x


Congratulations hun :happydance:


----------



## emalou90

thanks littlehush :)

just keeping my fingers crossed still, its early days! x


----------



## hayley2

Wow don't come on here for a day and you get a BFP!!! Maybe thats what i'm doing wrong - i need to leave BnB. lol

Congrats eamlou! You must be sooooo pleased. First month trying! How the hell did you manage that??!!!

Polaris great scan pics! Brilliant news that everything is going ok for you xxx

leelee i know how you feel about waiting to O, i'm in the same boat as you hun. Still waiting! Gonna do an opk soon and see if theres any change. I've had a little bit of EWCM for a few days now - wondering whether i'll O without a pos opk?

Let the SS comence littlehush!

Well my SIL has been in labour since last night (todays her due day!). If he isn't born by 2pm they are going to have to do a c-section. She will be really unhappy about that as she wanted to come home 3-6 hours after the birth. Lets hope it doesn't come to that! I'll be an aunty today! How exciting!


----------



## emalou90

Haha i must be extremely fertile ;) or just very lucky.

congrats on almost becoming an aunty :)

x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Emalou - congratulations hun - so very happy for you.

Leelee - it does seem strange that your CM is different..... shouldn't worry too much about the temps - mine never seemed the same. I don't know anything about the supplement you are taking...... so can't help there.

Hayley - I felt the same as you - I've been off for a day and come back to a BFP and beautiful pictures of Polaris scans! How is your SIL doing? exciting hey!

Polaris - your pictures are lovely! You must be thrilled .... I am thrilled for you :hugs:

As for me I've been feeling really low mostly because I miss Mollie so much...... I couldn't stop crying yesterday until I started looking through her photo's and then I was smiling again in minutes..... she was so smiley and it was and is very infectious.

I'm feeling very mixed about TTC again............ my dilema is that I'm being referred to specialist re the miscarriages and have been told not to get pregnant until tests have been done. But even if I do get pregnant I've still got to wait until the CVS test at 11 weeks to know everything is ok........ so I'm thinking tic toc as I am 38. So if I wait then I might not get pregnant until August so it would be November before I know if baby is ok (assuming I make 11 weeks).

oh god this is so long and complicated I'm sorry and I hope it makes sense.

But because DH and I are carriers of a genetic condition we might be accepted for PGD which is a type of IVF where they test the egg before it is transferred to the womb......... but to be accepted for this I need to be a healthy weight, be under 40 and have no healthy children. So I would need to lose at least a stone in weight if we were to go for this now.

My dilemma is that I know I want to have more than one sibling for Mollie...... so if I conceive naturally again and go on to have a healthy baby then I would no longer be eligible for PGD.

But if I go for PGD now then I have to lose weight now which is hard when depressed as I comfort eat. And they still recommend a CVS at 11 weeks even though they test the embryo before implanting! 

Whichever way I go I feel like I definately DON'T have time on my side.

Sorry if this is a bit heavy.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Emalou - congratulations hun - so very happy for you.
> 
> Leelee - it does seem strange that your CM is different..... shouldn't worry too much about the temps - mine never seemed the same. I don't know anything about the supplement you are taking...... so can't help there.
> 
> Hayley - I felt the same as you - I've been off for a day and come back to a BFP and beautiful pictures of Polaris scans! How is your SIL doing? exciting hey!
> 
> Polaris - your pictures are lovely! You must be thrilled .... I am thrilled for you :hugs:
> 
> As for me I've been feeling really low mostly because I miss Mollie so much...... I couldn't stop crying yesterday until I started looking through her photo's and then I was smiling again in minutes..... she was so smiley and it was and is very infectious.
> 
> I'm feeling very mixed about TTC again............ my dilema is that I'm being referred to specialist re the miscarriages and have been told not to get pregnant until tests have been done. But even if I do get pregnant I've still got to wait until the CVS test at 11 weeks to know everything is ok........ so I'm thinking tic toc as I am 38. So if I wait then I might not get pregnant until August so it would be November before I know if baby is ok (assuming I make 11 weeks).
> 
> oh god this is so long and complicated I'm sorry and I hope it makes sense.
> 
> But because DH and I are carriers of a genetic condition we might be accepted for PGD which is a type of IVF where they test the egg before it is transferred to the womb......... but to be accepted for this I need to be a healthy weight, be under 40 and have no healthy children. So I would need to lose at least a stone in weight if we were to go for this now.
> 
> My dilemma is that I know I want to have more than one sibling for Mollie...... so if I conceive naturally again and go on to have a healthy baby then I would no longer be eligible for PGD.
> 
> But if I go for PGD now then I have to lose weight now which is hard when depressed as I comfort eat. And they still recommend a CVS at 11 weeks even though they test the embryo before implanting!
> 
> Whichever way I go I feel like I definately DON'T have time on my side.
> 
> Sorry if this is a bit heavy.

Hi Butterfly,

Glad to see you back. And don't worry about the post, this is what we are here for. Sorry you were feeling very low yesterday, but I am glad Mollie cheered you up. 

Ok, I think you need to sit down with your OH and work out which route is best for you to take. 

When are you having the tests re: recurrent miscarriages? Is that soon? If so, then maybe you could hold on and see what the results are. There could be something that they can give you to prevent any further miscarriages

I need to lose about a stone myself and I comfort eat so I know how you feel about the weight issue. 

I suppose the thing to ask yourself is which is the best option for you? Will you automatically be eligible for the PGD if you lose the weight? If so, it seems like a good route to take as you would be more reassured.

The positive thing here is that you can conceive so your fertility is not an issue at the moment. 

I can be a weight loss buddy with you if your needing to be motivated to lose it. As I said, I need to lose the weight anyway. With a sensible diet they reckon you can lose 2lbs a week so if you have a goal for about 2-3 months time would they take you for PGD straight away (taking into account your age).


I hope I am making sense. 

:hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Butterfly that is a very hard decision to make. :hugs: I'm sorry your feeling so down but i'm glad Mollie is making you smile. 

Losing a stone in weight is a lot to lose but if it gets you a baby it would be worth it. Have you tried Weight Watchers? I've done that before and its not too hard as you can still eat naughty stuff. To lose 14lb it would take you about 6-8 weeks if you stuck to it - it would fly by.

If i were in your shoes i think i would ask to be referred to the specialist but i'd let nature take its course while i was waiting. I know you would like more than one sibling for Mollie but focus on this one first and cross the bridge of achieving the second when you come to it hun. 

If you concieved a healthy child naturally then hopefully you'd be lucky enough to get a second one the same way.

Theres no reason you can't be NTNP when you go and speak to the specialist about trying again.

I wish i could give you a proper hug and make you feel better. You are an amazing woman that is so strong. You can do this hunni! We'll be there to listen along the way :hugs:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Wow don't come on here for a day and you get a BFP!!! Maybe thats what i'm doing wrong - i need to leave BnB. lol
> 
> Congrats eamlou! You must be sooooo pleased. First month trying! How the hell did you manage that??!!!
> 
> Polaris great scan pics! Brilliant news that everything is going ok for you xxx
> 
> leelee i know how you feel about waiting to O, i'm in the same boat as you hun. Still waiting! Gonna do an opk soon and see if theres any change. I've had a little bit of EWCM for a few days now - wondering whether i'll O without a pos opk?
> 
> Let the SS comence littlehush!
> 
> Well my SIL has been in labour since last night (todays her due day!). If he isn't born by 2pm they are going to have to do a c-section. She will be really unhappy about that as she wanted to come home 3-6 hours after the birth. Lets hope it doesn't come to that! I'll be an aunty today! How exciting!

Hi Hayley,

Good to see you back. Are you still waiting to O then? Have the OPK's gotten any darker for you? I would keep BD'ing if I were you, to make sure!

Keep us updated on your SIL. Hope she is able to manage it naturally.


----------



## hayley2

Yep still waiting to O. Did another one today and still neg - got a faint second line but no where near pos. Really hoped i'd O on CD14 but no such luck. Still going to BD every other day just incase - don't want to miss it. Although i usually get bad o pains so don't think i have yet. As usual its taking ages!

Hows your opks?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Butterfly,

Glad to see you back. And don't worry about the post, this is what we are here for. Sorry you were feeling very low yesterday, but I am glad Mollie cheered you up. 

Ok, I think you need to sit down with your OH and work out which route is best for you to take. 

When are you having the tests re: recurrent miscarriages? Is that soon? If so, then maybe you could hold on and see what the results are. There could be something that they can give you to prevent any further miscarriages

I need to lose about a stone myself and I comfort eat so I know how you feel about the weight issue. 

I suppose the thing to ask yourself is which is the best option for you? Will you automatically be eligible for the PGD if you lose the weight? If so, it seems like a good route to take as you would be more reassured.

The positive thing here is that you can conceive so your fertility is not an issue at the moment. 

I can be a weight loss buddy with you if your needing to be motivated to lose it. As I said, I need to lose the weight anyway. With a sensible diet they reckon you can lose 2lbs a week so if you have a goal for about 2-3 months time would they take you for PGD straight away (taking into account your age).


I hope I am making sense. 

:hugs:[/quote]

My OH is so laid back and doesn't really make decisions so he will go with whatever I think is best........... but because I made so many decisions for Mollie's care when she was here and at times had to be so assertive with health professionals....... I'm done with making decisions - I just want to be told what to do..... does that make sense?

I don't know when the testing will be - the midwife did suggest a few weeks wait.

I did think about WW but because I want to get pregnant soon I wasn't sure if it was worth the money. Your sensible diet and losing 2lb a weeks sounds great - what we need is someone who goes WW to guide us for free!

I think I'm gonna ring the hospital about PGD to at least get the referral appointment back up and running as we cancelled it when we got pregnant........ so we can at least find out more info about it.


----------



## - Butterfly -

hayley2 said:


> Butterfly that is a very hard decision to make. :hugs: I'm sorry your feeling so down but i'm glad Mollie is making you smile.
> 
> Losing a stone in weight is a lot to lose but if it gets you a baby it would be worth it. Have you tried Weight Watchers? I've done that before and its not too hard as you can still eat naughty stuff. To lose 14lb it would take you about 6-8 weeks if you stuck to it - it would fly by.
> 
> If i were in your shoes i think i would ask to be referred to the specialist but i'd let nature take its course while i was waiting. I know you would like more than one sibling for Mollie but focus on this one first and cross the bridge of achieving the second when you come to it hun.
> 
> If you concieved a healthy child naturally then hopefully you'd be lucky enough to get a second one the same way.
> 
> Theres no reason you can't be NTNP when you go and speak to the specialist about trying again.
> 
> I wish i could give you a proper hug and make you feel better. You are an amazing woman that is so strong. You can do this hunni! We'll be there to listen along the way :hugs:

Hi Hayley.

Thanks for reply - as usual you're so wise!

We are already NTNP even though I know we are 'not meant to straight after a mc'.

I hear what you're saying about concentrate on one at a time it's just that I feel like time is running out if we were to want PGD

Oh I just don't know..... my head is spinning.

I'd love it more than anything if DH was to come hope and say right this is what we're gonna do!!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Butterfly,
> 
> Glad to see you back. And don't worry about the post, this is what we are here for. Sorry you were feeling very low yesterday, but I am glad Mollie cheered you up.
> 
> Ok, I think you need to sit down with your OH and work out which route is best for you to take.
> 
> When are you having the tests re: recurrent miscarriages? Is that soon? If so, then maybe you could hold on and see what the results are. There could be something that they can give you to prevent any further miscarriages
> 
> I need to lose about a stone myself and I comfort eat so I know how you feel about the weight issue.
> 
> I suppose the thing to ask yourself is which is the best option for you? Will you automatically be eligible for the PGD if you lose the weight? If so, it seems like a good route to take as you would be more reassured.
> 
> The positive thing here is that you can conceive so your fertility is not an issue at the moment.
> 
> I can be a weight loss buddy with you if your needing to be motivated to lose it. As I said, I need to lose the weight anyway. With a sensible diet they reckon you can lose 2lbs a week so if you have a goal for about 2-3 months time would they take you for PGD straight away (taking into account your age).
> 
> 
> I hope I am making sense.
> 
> :hugs:

My OH is so laid back and doesn't really make decisions so he will go with whatever I think is best........... but because I made so many decisions for Mollie's care when she was here and at times had to be so assertive with health professionals....... I'm done with making decisions - I just want to be told what to do..... does that make sense?

I don't know when the testing will be - the midwife did suggest a few weeks wait.

I did think about WW but because I want to get pregnant soon I wasn't sure if it was worth the money. Your sensible diet and losing 2lb a weeks sounds great - what we need is someone who goes WW to guide us for free!

I think I'm gonna ring the hospital about PGD to at least get the referral appointment back up and running as we cancelled it when we got pregnant........ so we can at least find out more info about it.[/QUOTE]

I think the ringing and getting the referral for the PGD is a great idea. At least you can get more of an idea about it. Could you go to your GP and ask for his/hers advice on your situation. They might be able to give more medical advice on what is the best thing to do.


----------



## flumpy

hi all!!

wow a BFP - its been a while since we have ha one of those on here!!! massive congratulations! i am so pleased for you

Butterfly- so sorry you are feeling down, i know this is only a small factor of your worries but if it helps I do weight watchers I lost 3 stone in 4 and 1/2 months a while back so I pretty much know everything there is to know about it!! Plus i have put a stone on since my m/c ( I comfort eat too lol!!) so I was just about to start it again - we can all do it together!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

flumpy said:


> hi all!!
> 
> wow a BFP - its been a while since we have ha one of those on here!!! massive congratulations! i am so pleased for you
> 
> Butterfly- so sorry you are feeling down, i know this is only a small factor of your worries but if it helps I do weight watchers I lost 3 stone in 4 and 1/2 months a while back so I pretty much know everything there is to know about it!! Plus i have put a stone on since my m/c ( I comfort eat too lol!!) so I was just about to start it again - we can all do it together!!!

Hi Flumpy

Thank you - wow congratulations to you for losing that weight - that's a fantastic achievement. It's a fabulous idea too - perhaps we need to start a new thread for it (although I don't know how to do that) but we could start today as I did weigh myself this morning...... although I've been naughty already by eating fresh bed and pate today. :blush:


----------



## flumpy

ok


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Ladies
Hope everybody is well. So sorry for loss Butterfly we are all here for hope you feel better soon.
Haley2 how are you today?
Oh gosh sorry I can't remember everybodies names I feel such a jerk. Hope everybody is having a good day.


----------



## flumpy

ok i will start a new thread - on ww you can eat anything - you are given a points allowance so you just have to work stuff into your points!! so you are allowed bread and pate but you will have to have something with less points for you evening meal - I will do the new thread now


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello Ladies
> Hope everybody is well. So sorry for loss Butterfly we are all here for hope you feel better soon.
> Haley2 how are you today?
> Oh gosh sorry I can't remember everybodies names I feel such a jerk. Hope everybody is having a good day.

Hey Csunshine,

Don't worry about remembering everyone's names. There are a lot of us!

How are you feeling? How many DPO are you?


----------



## littlehush

butterfly- sorry for what your going thru at the moment hun, cant add more to what the other girls have said, they are so wise and helpfull! I hope that an answer will come to you soon, and im sure it will be the right one.

On a complete different note, i just had a phone call to say me and OH have just won a professional photo shot with venture! Sooo excited. Entered a couple of weeks ago, and just cant believe we won :happydance:

xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats Littlehush....... what a lovely prize!


----------



## jaytee

Ok lets see....


Leelee ~ my chart this month was different too, off in a way. Hopefully thigns get straightened out as the cycle continues for you. Maybe you are gearing up to ovulate soon.

Littlehush ~ once 4dpo came around I was symptom spotting like crazy . I hope you get a bfp at the end of this cycle.

Emalou90 ~ CONGRATULATIONS Sweetie!!! :happydance: :yipee: I bet your excited! So very happy for you. The best is to stay focused on the positive and not owrry about being in the 'early days'

Hayley ~ Congrats on your nephew! So exciting :happydance:

Butterfly ~ Your OH sounds alot like mine, when it comes to making decisions re: ttc. I'm sorry for all that you have gone through, I'll be keeping you in my prayers, and I pray and hope you come to a decision that works best for you and your family. :hugs:

As for me ~ I had some cramps late last night and early this morning. Does feel like AF will be arriving soon :cry: I actually cried this morning just thinking about it. I'm just to tired of trying and trying month after month and always failing to conceive. Everyone around me is getting pregnant and here I am still trying, (by everyone I mean people I see everyday, so its not directed to any of your girlies =D ) On the bright side... my sister had her gender scan yesterday and she is having a BOY...so that means I'm having a nephew and I'm so excited because it my first nephew from my side. (I have a niece and nephew from my husbands side of the family) She is due somewhere between the last two weeks on September :happydance: I can't wait! 

Anyway, I hope you have a great night or day (depending where you live) I seem to miss everything because of the time difference between the UK and the US :rofl: 

Okie dokie...talk to you all later 
:hug:


----------



## Csunshine013

leelee said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies
> Hope everybody is well. So sorry for loss Butterfly we are all here for hope you feel better soon.
> Haley2 how are you today?
> Oh gosh sorry I can't remember everybodies names I feel such a jerk. Hope everybody is having a good day.
> 
> Hey Csunshine,
> 
> Don't worry about remembering everyone's names. There are a lot of us!
> 
> How are you feeling? How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

I have such a hard time with names. Argh!!!!!! Yes there are so many.
I am on 7dpo but yesterday I had some brownish in my cm so am totally hoping it was implantation. I will be testing in a week from tomorrow if the :witch:doesn't get me.


----------



## leelee

jaytee said:


> Ok lets see....
> 
> 
> Leelee ~ my chart this month was different too, off in a way. Hopefully thigns get straightened out as the cycle continues for you. Maybe you are gearing up to ovulate soon.
> 
> Littlehush ~ once 4dpo came around I was symptom spotting like crazy . I hope you get a bfp at the end of this cycle.
> 
> Emalou90 ~ CONGRATULATIONS Sweetie!!! :happydance: :yipee: I bet your excited! So very happy for you. The best is to stay focused on the positive and not owrry about being in the 'early days'
> 
> Hayley ~ Congrats on your nephew! So exciting :happydance:
> 
> Butterfly ~ Your OH sounds alot like mine, when it comes to making decisions re: ttc. I'm sorry for all that you have gone through, I'll be keeping you in my prayers, and I pray and hope you come to a decision that works best for you and your family. :hugs:
> 
> As for me ~ I had some cramps late last night and early this morning. Does feel like AF will be arriving soon :cry: I actually cried this morning just thinking about it. I'm just to tired of trying and trying month after month and always failing to conceive. Everyone around me is getting pregnant and here I am still trying, (by everyone I mean people I see everyday, so its not directed to any of your girlies =D ) On the bright side... my sister had her gender scan yesterday and she is having a BOY...so that means I'm having a nephew and I'm so excited because it my first nephew from my side. (I have a niece and nephew from my husbands side of the family) She is due somewhere between the last two weeks on September :happydance: I can't wait!
> 
> Anyway, I hope you have a great night or day (depending where you live) I seem to miss everything because of the time difference between the UK and the US :rofl:
> 
> Okie dokie...talk to you all later
> :hug:

Congrats Littlehush - that is a lovely prize

Hi Jaytee,

So you are 12DPO - when is AF supposed to be due? Really hope you get your :bfp: this month. How long are you trying for?

Csunshine - that does sound very much like implantation spotting.Exciting for you!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Is B and B playing up today? I posted a reply to you Leelee but it originally said it was from you instead of me........ weird.

are you going to join the Weight loss thread that flumpy has started??

Hayley - are you an Aunty now? Jaytee posted you have a nephew but I can't see your post. :dohh:

Maybe I'm tired! :rofl:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Is B and B playing up today? I posted a reply to you Leelee but it originally said it was from you instead of me........ weird.
> 
> are you going to join the Weight loss thread that flumpy has started??
> 
> Hayley - are you an Aunty now? Jaytee posted you have a nephew but I can't see your post. :dohh:
> 
> Maybe I'm tired! :rofl:

No B&B is defo playing up today. I can't see Hayley's post about a nephew either. 

Yes, will go to find the thread on weight loss.


----------



## jaytee

Leelee ~ yes I'm 12 dpo today. I usually get af on 14dpo or 15dpo and never later than that. So AF is due between Friday and Saturday. I've been trying to concieve 14 months now, however I've only had about 10 cycles because in the beginning my cycles were not coming regularly, I have very irregular periods that come every 3 to 5 months instead of once a month, so only recently have I been having regular periods due to taking clomid. Last summer 7 girls in my church gave birth, then two this past december and right now one girl just gave birth and four more are waiting to give birth. So its fustrating when everyone is having kids, many of which are single teens, or couples that did not want to get pregnant. Ok I'm done my rant, :rofl: feels good to get it out though. Hopefully I can get a bfp soon, as well as you..

how long have you been trying?


----------



## leelee

jaytee said:


> Leelee ~ yes I'm 12 dpo today. I usually get af on 14dpo or 15dpo and never later than that. So AF is due between Friday and Saturday. I've been trying to concieve 14 months now, however I've only had about 10 cycles because in the beginning my cycles were not coming regularly, I have very irregular periods that come every 3 to 5 months instead of once a month, so only recently have I been having regular periods due to taking clomid. Last summer 7 girls in my church gave birth, then two this past december and right now one girl just gave birth and four more are waiting to give birth. So its fustrating when everyone is having kids, many of which are single teens, or couples that did not want to get pregnant. Ok I'm done my rant, :rofl: feels good to get it out though. Hopefully I can get a bfp soon, as well as you..
> 
> how long have you been trying?


Really hope you get your :bfp: this month!

This is my 3rd cycle although the 1st cycle we BD'd at completely the wrong time. Last month we BD'd at the right time (and lots) and nothing happened so I was really disappointed, although I know it can take a while. I think because I am 32 I am putting myself under more pressure.


----------



## jaytee

Hey girls the post for Hayley2 about her nephew is on page 209, #2086 at 7:24am... hope that helps


----------



## leelee

Just did an OPK. There is a line there but it is not as dark as the control line yet. This is good. Last month I O'd 2 days after I got a +OPK so I am hoping to O on CD17 again, or before would be brilliant!

I feel like I am getting somewhere now I can see a faint line.


----------



## Csunshine013

This is my 3rd cycle although the 1st cycle we BD'd at completely the wrong time. Last month we BD'd at the right time (and lots) and nothing happened so I was really disappointed, although I know it can take a while. I think because I am 32 I am putting myself under more pressure.[/QUOTE]

Leelee I can not beleive you just said that because of being 32 your putting more pressure on yourself! I am 38 and that's when I last concieved! I have plenty of friends that are 35 and still having babies. Don't sell yourself short! Your only as old as you think you are!


----------



## littlehush

leelee said:


> Just did an OPK. There is a line there but it is not as dark as the control line yet. This is good. Last month I O'd 2 days after I got a +OPK so I am hoping to O on CD17 again, or before would be brilliant!
> 
> I feel like I am getting somewhere now I can see a faint line.

Yeh :happydance: for a faint line, hope its gets darker tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> This is my 3rd cycle although the 1st cycle we BD'd at completely the wrong time. Last month we BD'd at the right time (and lots) and nothing happened so I was really disappointed, although I know it can take a while. I think because I am 32 I am putting myself under more pressure.

Leelee I can not beleive you just said that because of being 32 your putting more pressure on yourself! I am 38 and that's when I last concieved! I have plenty of friends that are 35 and still having babies. Don't sell yourself short! Your only as old as you think you are![/QUOTE]

Thanks csunshine!

It's just when I see other younger people on here I get a bit freaked out. To be honest I only feel ready in the past 6 months. It was like a switch flicking and now it is all I can think of!

How many children do you have?


----------



## - Butterfly -

jaytee - thanks for that - I was nearly losing it...... Hayley said if 'he' isn't born by 2pm then she will have c section! Hopefully they're all having cuddles as we speak.

Good luck with your OPK Leelee

csunshine I'm 38 too!


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Just did an OPK. There is a line there but it is not as dark as the control line yet. This is good. Last month I O'd 2 days after I got a +OPK so I am hoping to O on CD17 again, or before would be brilliant!
> 
> I feel like I am getting somewhere now I can see a faint line.
> 
> Yeh :happydance: for a faint line, hope its gets darker tomorrow hun xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Littlehush!


----------



## Csunshine013

leelee said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> This is my 3rd cycle although the 1st cycle we BD'd at completely the wrong time. Last month we BD'd at the right time (and lots) and nothing happened so I was really disappointed, although I know it can take a while. I think because I am 32 I am putting myself under more pressure.
> 
> Leelee I can not beleive you just said that because of being 32 your putting more pressure on yourself! I am 38 and that's when I last concieved! I have plenty of friends that are 35 and still having babies. Don't sell yourself short! Your only as old as you think you are!Click to expand...

Thanks csunshine!

It's just when I see other younger people on here I get a bit freaked out. To be honest I only feel ready in the past 6 months. It was like a switch flicking and now it is all I can think of!

How many children do you have?[/QUOTE]

I have one DD who just turned 10 about two weeks ago. Me and DH have only been together almost 4yrs now and married only last Aug. He is only 31(like em young!)HEHEHEHE

I like being 38 Butterfly don't mind it a bit, execpt I have a harder time running the bases while playing softball. :dohh:
My best friend for over 25yrs is 39 and has 5 boys aged from 19 down to 3yrs old and the last 2 were conceived and born after she was 35.


----------



## hayley2

Well ladies i'm officially an Aunty!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
My SIL had a baby boy at 2pm after using forceps and having to be cut. He weighs in at a very healthy 7lb 14oz! 

Unfortunately i still have a bloody awful cold so don't want to visit them incase i make him poorly. I'd feel awful to give him his first cold.

We are planning a visit for sat now - then i'll have loads of cuddles :happydance:

Butterfly i lost 2 stone after having Luis on WW. I could do with losing another 1/2 st now as my weight has crept up over the winter :rofl: 

My OH doesn't make any decisions with TTC, but i know what you mean about wishing someone else could just tell you what the best thing to do was. I think once you've made a decision then you'll feel a lot better. Give the hosp a ring and get another appt, keep on with the NTNP thing and see were you end up. Remember i fell straight after my m/c. 

I think if we all knew that in 6,8,10 months time we would be pg then we would all be fine about the wait. Its the not knowing when its going to happen that drives me mad! :dohh:

leelee you are most def not too old! You are still young enough to have a very H&H pg (maybe even 2 or 3!) You'll be fine! You O and you BD so you can't go wrong. Gr8 news your opks are starting to turn pos! :happydance:

Csunshine i reckon that was IB yesterday! :happydance:

littlehush how are you doing?

Jaytee i hope the witch isn't about to show up for you and that clomid has worked for you. Would make me feel better about this cycle. What day do you O on with clomid? What mg do you take? Mines 50mg.

(BnB is playing up isn't it)


----------



## hayley2

flumpy i've just joined your WW thread! I don't like to be left out of anything. lol You did gr8 losing all that weight. Well done!


----------



## polaris

Hi girls,
wow you have all been chatty today!!

Emalou - congratulations on the :bfp:!! Great news!! Hopefully it will be the start of a run of :bfp:s for this little group!

Hayley - congrats on becoming an aunty! Hope your sis and the new baby are doing well. Any names yet? Definitely better to stay away if you still have a rotten cold.

Butterfly - sorry to hear that you have been feeling so down. Your head must be spinning trying to sort out all the options. I know exactly what you mean about wishing somebody else would just make the decision for you. Good idea to restart the process for the procedure (can't remember its name - I'm blaming the hormones!). And it's also good that you will be having investigations to get to the bottom of why you m/c. But if you do get pregnant in the meantime, then maybe that is meant to be. :hugs:

Leelee - 32 is not old at all. So many people now are not having babies until their 30s. Don't put yourself under pressure, it will happen soon for you!

Sorry to everyone who I missed out. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## flumpy

leelee - dont be daft - my SIL has just had her 1st and she is 33!!

hayley - congrats on being an auntie - i am so pleased you SIL didnt need a c-section - although forceps and being cut - ouch!!!


----------



## hayley2

They have chosen the name Shaun. They wanted a name that couldn't be shortened. I can't wait to see him!

How are you feeling?

I reckon she'll be in pain tomorrow. She had an epidural so she's ok at the moment. I was thinking about all of us TTC and how it seemed that my SIL would never get there - she was trying for 15 months before she fell. I'm still early days really at 5 months.


----------



## Csunshine013

Haley congrats on being an aunty! I just love being one. They are growing up so fast though. The oldest neice is 17 and the youngest is 3yrs old. They are all great!

Ya and hopefully it was IB so I can add to the family.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congratulations Hayley on being an Aunty, sorry you've got a cold and can't go for a cuddle.

Thanks for all the advice today............ have spoken to DH and he wants to try again naturally ......... we're gonna go see the specialist about the mc's which hopefully will be in the next month or so but in the meantime we think NTNP is a good option. Phew I feel so much better now.

Going to concentrate on losing the weight. Off to tap dancing now...... more exercise!

:hugs:


----------



## jaytee

Hayley2 ~ the first two cycles I took 50mg from cycle day 5-9.

first round - no ovulation detected
second round - I ovulated on cd 18

Now I'm on my third round but 100mg taken days 3-7 and I ovulated on cd20.

*******

Well I was bad and after drinking loads of soda at lunch I took a pregnancy test (cheapie from the dollar store) and I'm not sure if the line if faint or very light colored evap line. I'm 12dpo and I just firgured that if I'm pregnant it would show and be dark...but I was wrong so I refuse to test again, I just have a feeling AF is coming, I'm having killer cramps here and there today


----------



## Csunshine013

Jaytee its not over til :witch: shows her ugly head!
I don't test until I am late so as to not waste $ :rofl: no really I am sure we all test early so we know were your coming from with all the feelings of doubt. Cheer up soon a :bfp:


----------



## Mrs_N

Evening all! 
Wow - chatty today! Just read through and had loads to say and comment on, and now I can't remember it :wacko:

emalou huge congrats on your :bfp: hun yay! :wohoo:

littlehush yay on being in the tww :happydance: love your new avatar too :rofl:

butterfly sorry you have been feeling down, sounds like you have lots of options to think through, i can't imagine how I'd feel in your shoes, it sounds like the girls have already given you some great advice!

flumpy off to have a looksie at your thread, i could do with losing a bit of weight too. congrats on your weight loss by the way! 

hayley congrats on being an auntie!! :happydance: lovely name they chose!

oh i know there was loads more to say!
well i have now had 3 days of opks that look positive, but the more i look at them the more i think maybe they aren't after all - they are dark, not quite as dark as the control but not far off. i am getting ewcm too so i'm just not sure!!


----------



## polaris

I'm glad you are feeling a little bit better Butterfly - it's good that you and OH had the chance to talk everything through.

Jaytee - ooh, that sounds very promising getting a faint line! I hope it's not an evap. 12 dpo is still early - when are you going to test again?


----------



## jaytee

polaris ~ If AF stays away...I will on monday morning


----------



## hayley2

Ooohh i do love a line Jaytee!!! Can you post a pic?? You did say you had been drinking soda before hand, that would have diluted it. Really hope it gets darker!

How did you know you had O'd? Did you use opks?

I'm finding it strange that my doc put me on Clomid for CD2-6. Everyone else seems to be slightly later in taking theirs.

I've had a small amount of EWCM for the last 4 days and a few niggles but nothing to say O has happened and i'm seriously getting impatient. Hurry up already! 

Butterfly i'm glad you've made a decision hun! Lets hope you get a lovely surprise soon and have a H&H 9 months. 

Mrs N some people never get a 100% pos opk but if its fairly dark i'd take that as a pos so i didn't miss it. Keep up the BDing!

Csunshine the good thing about being an Aunt is you get to give them back if they are naughty! lol. I plan to be the fun time Aunt!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh jaytee hope it's :bfp: :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

I am known as the fun time Auntie in our family. One time my sis and her dh were living on the road with my niece and nephew, it was valentines day and the first holiday I had spent away from them:cry: I sent them a huge box of nothing but candy and toys!!! :rofl::rofl: She just about killed me for that one! They were living in a 25ft travel trailer at the time and that much sugar in such a small confined space wasn't good. LMAO


----------



## Jeannette

Good evening ladies -- I've missed you!! I was so overwhelmed by the number of pages I missed after my vacation that I kept waiting till I had enough time to read them all....that took me longer than a week!

Everyone seems like they're doing pretty well....hopefully we'll see lots of :bfp:s soon!


----------



## polaris

Hi Jeannette - welcome back!! How was your holiday?


----------



## emalou90

Thanks Mrs N :) x


----------



## emalou90

how is everyone this morning? :) x


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies how is everyone doing today?


----------



## loulou58

Hey girlies!! im here!!! ive been away for so long..well..a few days! haha ive BD'd every day since Sat now, im in my fertile window now so im keeping on BD'ing this week for a few more days!! I want this month to be mine and everyone elses month!!


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girlies, quite today! 
anyone got anything nice planned for the bank holiday weekend? we've got my parents coming up to help us out with the gardening tomorrow, and then just carrying on with getting the house sorted out!


----------



## littlehush

Hey all xxx

Very quiet today in here, hope all are having a great day!!

Well this bank holiday im going down to see my mum and my younger sister (she's only 14) and i havent seen them for 7 years. Had a bit of a disagreement years ago and we were very stubbon, not one of us would back down, seems really silly now, and all these years we have wasted. But we are all excited to see each other again and forget the past. Soo looking forward to it!
So i wont be able to check in on you all this weekend, and really hoping when i come back monday that we will have more :bfp: 's

Baby :dust: to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## polaris

Hi Loulou - I figured you were probably too worn out with all the BDing to go near a computer!

Littlehush - that's lovely that you have made up with your mum and your little sister - I hope that everything goes really well for you this weekend.

I really like the sound of a weekend doing nothing very much but unfortunately the deadline for my thesis is next Friday, so I will be stuck in front of the laptop tearing my hair out for the whole weekend. Still next weekend I will have my life back!!

Hope everyone else enjoys the bank holiday weekend!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome back Jeannette

Littlehush - that's lovely - hope you have a fab time

Jaytee - anymore tests?

Polaris good luck with your thesis.

Hayley - yes felt great that we'd made a decision so I went to see my GP - I've put on a seperate thread for it because it was VERY LONG and I didn't want to upset the PMA here....... the thread is called I want to shout and scream

As for the weekend....... just chilling with my hubby. 

:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies, we don't have a long bank holiday here. We are just going to hang out and try to relax. My dd has a soccer game Sat at 9a and then a b-day party at 1:30 so she will keep me going.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies, we don't have a long bank holiday here. We are just going to hang out and try to relax. My dd has a soccer game Sat at 9a and then a b-day party at 1:30 so she will keep me going.

sounds perfect xx


----------



## Csunshine013

It does sound quite wonderful doesn't it?
The weather is supposed to be awesome so might have to take a nice drive as well. LOL Maybe me and dh can break my car in as have never done that.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Csunshine013 said:


> It does sound quite wonderful doesn't it?
> The weather is supposed to be awesome so might have to take a nice drive as well. LOL Maybe me and dh can break my car in as have never done that.:rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: go for it just don't get arrested!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

It's a four door with very dark tinted window. :rofl::rofl: If a cop is looking that close at my car I should call and have him arrested!:rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

nice one :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Hey ladies, im not a happy bunny today it was cd15 for me last night I have no clue when I ov but im guessing its about now, and who fell asleep on me and was cranky when I was literally like woo come on! SO I didnt BD last night :( im convinced it was my night, im gonna try get the rest of the weekend in when OH gets back from work. Grr.


----------



## polaris

Hi Loulou, i don't think you should worry too much about it - after all they can live for a few days so you have lots of reserve troops ready and waiting! Just top up supplies today and you will be fine!


----------



## flumpy

i agree with polaris - dont get too hung up on last night - I am sure you will have had some waiting if you did ov just BD tonight just in case!!!


----------



## loulou58

polaris said:


> Hi Loulou, i don't think you should worry too much about it - after all they can live for a few days so you have lots of reserve troops ready and waiting! Just top up supplies today and you will be fine!

I hope so!! Ive spent most of this morning worrying, when i know i shouldnt, these things will happen when they happen. I will definately top up today!! and all of the bank holiday weekend. I think from about tues/wed im gonna stop for a few days because after that its only about 10days till im due AF.


----------



## loulou58

flumpy said:


> i agree with polaris - dont get too hung up on last night - I am sure you will have had some waiting if you did ov just BD tonight just in case!!!

Thankyou, im deffo going to get right at it tonight!! haha.

I hope everyone else is doing ok!!!


----------



## Jeannette

Thanks Polaris and Butterfly! Holiday was good...very relaxing. Apparently this relaxed attitude has permeated into my being back....I haven't temped all month. It was kinda great, but now that I should be somewhere dead in the middle of ov and have no way to know I'm feeling a bit neurotic. Ahhh well, we shall see!


----------



## loulou58

I fixed my ticker and it says time to ovulate, im pinning all my hopes on an internet ticker being right!! haha bring on tonight! 

Jeanette, get BD'ing!! haha


----------



## emalou90

Afternoon girlies :) how is everyone today?
doing well i hope.

I've been to Ikea for the first time today
:o :o
WOW it's amazing
i managed to nab a huuuuge rug for our apartment, it's so nice and was only £7.

x


----------



## - Butterfly -

flumpy said:


> i agree with polaris - dont get too hung up on last night - I am sure you will have had some waiting if you did ov just BD tonight just in case!!!

 
I agree with Polaris and flumpy too :hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Don't worry jeannette - just BD anyway!! xx


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, think i may have finalyl ovulated :happydance:


----------



## polaris

Mrs_N said:


> hey girls, think i may have finalyl ovulated :happydance:

:happydance: Oh I hope so, will have to remember to check out your chart again tomorrow, bet you have another rise!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> hey girls, think i may have finalyl ovulated :happydance:

Yay, I hope this is it for you!

My line on the OPK was nearly as dark as the control line so I am expecting to get a +OPK today and will hopefully O on Tuesday. Had a lovely time in London with my OH and feel very relaxed.

Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Well just did an OPK and it was paler than yesterday. I think I missed my surge yesterday as I didn't get a chance to test til 9.30pm last night and it was very dark. My surge doesn't seem to last long. Also my temp went right up yesterday. That would be the surge wouldn't it?

My chart looks quite similar to last month so expecting to O tomorrow. 

Hayley, have you O'd yet?


----------



## polaris

Well I told my mum on the phone today - it was hard!
I'm not quite sure if she is pleased or not, it is really hard to tell with her. I think she was a bit taken aback. Then she switched into giving loads of advice about the pregnancy. By the end of the phone call, she was saying that it was exciting, so I guess that is a good sign. At least she has a bit of time to get her head around it before we visit them in a week and a half. And she will break the news to my dad as well which is good because I would prefer not to see his initial reaction. Anyway at least it is done, phew, it was just as hard as I expected it to be really!

PS sorry for hijacking your TCC thread but just needed to share!


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Well I told my mum on the phone today - it was hard!
> I'm not quite sure if she is pleased or not, it is really hard to tell with her. I think she was a bit taken aback. Then she switched into giving loads of advice about the pregnancy. By the end of the phone call, she was saying that it was exciting, so I guess that is a good sign. At least she has a bit of time to get her head around it before we visit them in a week and a half. And she will break the news to my dad as well which is good because I would prefer not to see his initial reaction. Anyway at least it is done, phew, it was just as hard as I expected it to be really!
> 
> PS sorry for hijacking your TCC thread but just needed to share!

Hiya Polaris,

Glad your Mum was excited by the end of the phonecall. Was the reason why you were expecting it to be quite hard?

My Dad reacted strangely to my engagement and he loves my OH. Think he was just shocked by the whole thing and didn't know what to say. Perhaps your Mum was the same.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

Polaris glad your mum took it okay and was excited, thats good news :happydance:

leelee i would mark down yesterdays almost positive opk as positive if yours is lighter today and just make a note on ff that it was the darkest one but not as dark as control for your own reminder. 

had a lovely weekend so far - spent all day gardening yesterday, been shopping today and we've finally got our bathroom sorted out so I'l be having a relaxing bath later yay! (we haven't had a bathtub for 6 years!)


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> Hiya Polaris,
> 
> Glad your Mum was excited by the end of the phonecall. Was the reason why you were expecting it to be quite hard?
> 
> My Dad reacted strangely to my engagement and he loves my OH. Think he was just shocked by the whole thing and didn't know what to say. Perhaps your Mum was the same.
> 
> :hugs:

Hi Leelee, yes I think you have hit the nail on the head. My mum is just no good with those sorts of situations, she doesn't say all the conventional things like congratulations, she tends to just come out with the first thing that comes into her head which could easily be quite negative as she is a bit of a worrier. My dad is even worse, so at least my mum will break the news to him before I see him and he'll have time to get used to the idea. I know they will both be delighted really once they have time to adjust!!


----------



## jaytee

Hey girls!!!

Well I'm sorry that I have been missing but I didn't go into work on Friday and then my laptop was acting up yesterday and wouldn't let me type a complete sentence on here! Believe me....I was fustrated, bored all day and symptom spotting without being able to even catch up on your girls!

Anyway...

Polaris ~ I'm glad you were able to tell your mother and that she is excited. don't worry after time she will be completely thrilled about the on coming grandchild you are giving her. =D

As for me... today is 15dpo and no AF yet. I'm still having some cramps but they are here and there and only last a few seconds. Usually I spot when I have cramps and then the next day AF shows however, I've been cramping for a few days and nothing but creamy clear CM, so I'm not too sure what to think of it. Then of course I've had sore breast since 6dpo and they are super sore today. This is how my head feels :muaha: so hopefully if the witch stays about I will test in a few days,


----------



## - Butterfly -

Polaris - don't apologise for posting on here - we are here for you always.

So glad your mum was ok......... our dad's must be very similar...... is it the Irish males I wonder!? We sat side by side in church today and hardly spoke........ I'm still annoyed with him about siding with the gp....... men hey!


----------



## polaris

Thanks girls, I do appreciate your support and friendship!
:hug:


----------



## flumpy

hi girls!!

hope everyone is well tonight - wow jaytee god symptoms there I see!! when do you think you will test?

I am 10dpo today so gearing up for ov really I cant wait till next week is over and I can start symptom spotting!!!!


----------



## SpecialK

Hi guys - mind if I join? Oh and I were planning on TTC next month but we may have jumped in a month early. We only BD'd once this weekend, on Friday night but I got a +ve OPK on Saturday morning so it could have happened. We were hoping to wait one more month as we're getting married on July 4 and I have to fit into my dress!! But what is, is. No big deal. 

I'm very new at this whole fetility thing as well so I may have lots of questions! 

Thanks.


----------



## polaris

SpecialK said:


> Hi guys - mind if I join? Oh and I were planning on TTC next month but we may have jumped in a month early. We only BD'd once this weekend, on Friday night but I got a +ve OPK on Saturday morning so it could have happened. We were hoping to wait one more month as we're getting married on July 4 and I have to fit into my dress!! But what is, is. No big deal.
> 
> I'm very new at this whole fetility thing as well so I may have lots of questions!
> 
> Thanks.

Hi SpecialK and welcome. If you are lucky enough to get pregnant this month you should still be fine for your wedding as you won't be showing yet. Although you might be a bit bloated - I suppose it depends how tight fitting the dress is - I know since I've been pregnant I've found it very uncomfortable to wear anything that is very tight on the abdomen area. But hey, you can always get it taken out slightly if its too snug a fit!! Good luck with the TTC journey and welcome to the TWW!


----------



## emalou90

polaris, i know what you mean about bloating! mine has NOT gone away  joys of not having any comfortable jeans to wear

tracksuit bottoms it is.


----------



## jaytee

emalou90~~ Congrats on your BFP's!!!! 

Flumpy~~ yeah I know, I wasn't even looking for symptoms its just that those two are so noticable.


Something for all to laugh...

Yesterday I was changing into a pj and DH was just staring at me. although he is my husband and has always seen me undressed it felt weird so I asked him "What are you staring at?" his reply was word for word " WOW they are huge!!!!! Over the last week they have grown!" lmao that made me laugh because at least i wasn't the only one who noticed the difference in m chest lol


----------



## jaytee

Update~~~ I'm out :cry: the spotting has begun and therefore the :witch: will be here full force tomorrow :cry: 

I'm litterally crying this time. I just wanted this month to work out so much, being that its the last time I'm taking clomid. Now the new cycle will be totally different since I won't know when I'll ovulate. I'm not charting or anything. DH doesn't want me stressing out too much. 

Without clomid my cycle range from ever 3 to 4 months which could mean it cane take longer for me to actually get pregnant :cry: I'm so upset :hissy: I'm so fustrated and dissappointed. I don't even want to tell him that we failed this month too, hopefully I can stop crying befored he gets home from work because I don't want him to see me this upset. 

Well good-night girls


----------



## polaris

jaytee said:


> Update~~~ I'm out :cry: the spotting has begun and therefore the :witch: will be here full force tomorrow :cry:
> 
> I'm litterally crying this time. I just wanted this month to work out so much, being that its the last time I'm taking clomid. Now the new cycle will be totally different since I won't know when I'll ovulate. I'm not charting or anything. DH doesn't want me stressing out too much.
> 
> Without clomid my cycle range from ever 3 to 4 months which could mean it cane take longer for me to actually get pregnant :cry: I'm so upset :hissy: I'm so fustrated and dissappointed. I don't even want to tell him that we failed this month too, hopefully I can stop crying befored he gets home from work because I don't want him to see me this upset.
> 
> Well good-night girls

Oh Jaytee, I'm so sorry you are feeling so bad. I hope it's not the bloody witch and just a bit of IB. :hug:


----------



## hayley2

Jaytee sorry she got you hunni xxx

Polaris i'm sure your parents will be over the moon. Must have been a bit of a shock that their baby is now going to be having a baby!

leelee looks like you might have O'd now hun. Temps have gone right up!

Butterfly hope your doing ok

Jeannette good to have you back! Hope you had a lovely holiday. Just Bd loads and your sure to catch the egg.

flumpy bet you can't wait to be in the TWW! Keep Bding!

Csunshine and littlehush how are you doing?

Mrs N do you think you have def O'd now?

CD19 for me and the clomid hasn't worked. Should have O'd between CD12-17 and nothing. Really disappointed. Was pinning my hopes on a nice normal cycle this month but no such luck. Haven't got a hosp appt until the 29th June but have got to have a blood test on Wed and then i'm going to ring them to see if i can get in any earlier.

Felt really down yesterday, i don't think it helps that i've still got my cold and feeling a bit rotten from that. Can't believe it hasn't worked - even with Clomid.


----------



## Mrs_N

:wave: specialk welcome!

jaytee :hugs: so sorry the :witch: got you hun

well after yesterdays excitement my temp went down not up today :cry: why can I not just have a normal cycle, and why is my body not doing what it should do?? It is so disappointing. 

Hayley I am sorry you are not feeling great - hope you can bring your apointment forward - you may still ov, fingers crossed


----------



## loulou58

Aw hayley that's gutting when you've been waiting on it . I hope it's just late for you.
Welcome new girlies! Leelee I hope your bding haha looks like this is it! 
I've b'd all weekend to make up for fri night, fingers crossed!


----------



## polaris

Hayley and MrsN - that is so frustrating that O is being elusive. Hayley are you definitely sure that you haven't O'd? Could you have just missed your LH surge on the OPKs? Mrs N - really hope that is an Ov dip today and that your temp will shoot up tomorrow.


----------



## loulou58

Sorry my reply was a bit quick i was on my iphone and its never that great to type out an essay!!

Hayley big hugs and i hope your Ov is iminent if it hasnt shown its face yet, im not clued up on Chlomid but if its too late for it to happen im so sorry and i hope you can get something going with your doctor earlier on. 

Polaris hows the beanie comin along?!

Mrs N I hope your Ov comes soon too, its a horrible waiting game, with your temping etc your well clued up on how you work so surely it can only be a matter of time. Im pretty clueless about my ov time i really should get knuckled down into finding out!!


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Polaris,
> 
> Glad your Mum was excited by the end of the phonecall. Was the reason why you were expecting it to be quite hard?
> 
> My Dad reacted strangely to my engagement and he loves my OH. Think he was just shocked by the whole thing and didn't know what to say. Perhaps your Mum was the same.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hi Leelee, yes I think you have hit the nail on the head. My mum is just no good with those sorts of situations, she doesn't say all the conventional things like congratulations, she tends to just come out with the first thing that comes into her head which could easily be quite negative as she is a bit of a worrier. My dad is even worse, so at least my mum will break the news to him before I see him and he'll have time to get used to the idea. I know they will both be delighted really once they have time to adjust!!Click to expand...

Hi Polaris,

Irish parents!!! They can be a bit of a mystery at times! I can say that as I am Irish myself!

My friend's parents haven't gotten excited at all and she is 20 weeks. They worry too and se said they won't get excited until the baby is born. I think some people are like that. I bet your Mum and Dad are chuffed to bits!!!


----------



## leelee

jaytee said:


> Update~~~ I'm out :cry: the spotting has begun and therefore the :witch: will be here full force tomorrow :cry:
> 
> I'm litterally crying this time. I just wanted this month to work out so much, being that its the last time I'm taking clomid. Now the new cycle will be totally different since I won't know when I'll ovulate. I'm not charting or anything. DH doesn't want me stressing out too much.
> 
> Without clomid my cycle range from ever 3 to 4 months which could mean it cane take longer for me to actually get pregnant :cry: I'm so upset :hissy: I'm so fustrated and dissappointed. I don't even want to tell him that we failed this month too, hopefully I can stop crying befored he gets home from work because I don't want him to see me this upset.
> 
> Well good-night girls

Hi Jaytee,

Sorry to hear AF got you. It's a horrible feeling :hugs:

Hayley - are you sure you didn't miss your surge? I missed mine for defo on Sat as I couldn't test until late and I have defo O'd.

FF has been down as O'ing on CD14 but I think I O'd yesterday. Will BD again for good measure today. Looks like the B-50 complex helped me to O one day early so hopefully it will lengthen my LP as well.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Sorry my reply was a bit quick i was on my iphone and its never that great to type out an essay!!
> 
> Hayley big hugs and i hope your Ov is iminent if it hasnt shown its face yet, im not clued up on Chlomid but if its too late for it to happen im so sorry and i hope you can get something going with your doctor earlier on.
> 
> Polaris hows the beanie comin along?!
> 
> Mrs N I hope your Ov comes soon too, its a horrible waiting game, with your temping etc your well clued up on how you work so surely it can only be a matter of time. Im pretty clueless about my ov time i really should get knuckled down into finding out!!

Hey Loulou,

How are you? How many DPO are you?

Mrs N - sorry you haven't O'd yet. Do you think you might be O'ing today?


----------



## leelee

SpecialK said:


> Hi guys - mind if I join? Oh and I were planning on TTC next month but we may have jumped in a month early. We only BD'd once this weekend, on Friday night but I got a +ve OPK on Saturday morning so it could have happened. We were hoping to wait one more month as we're getting married on July 4 and I have to fit into my dress!! But what is, is. No big deal.
> 
> I'm very new at this whole fetility thing as well so I may have lots of questions!
> 
> Thanks.

Welcome SpecialK,

How are you Flumpy and Littlehush?

Hope I didn't leave anyone out!


----------



## littlehush

Hi all xx

Well i had a lovely weekend seeing my mum and sister, and im going back down to see them in two weeks time for my mum's 5oth! 

Im in the 2nd boring part of my cycle, too early too tell anything :muaha:

Leelee- YEH :happydance: for Ov, now you can obsess over symptoms :rofl:
Yaytee- Sorry she got you hun :hugs:
Hayley & Mrs_N- Hope you Ov soon lovelys :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good?

xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Hi all xx
> 
> Well i had a lovely weekend seeing my mum and sister, and im going back down to see them in two weeks time for my mum's 5oth!
> 
> Im in the 2nd boring part of my cycle, too early too tell anything :muaha:
> 
> Leelee- YEH :happydance: for Ov, now you can obsess over symptoms :rofl:
> Yaytee- Sorry she got you hun :hugs:
> Hayley & Mrs_N- Hope you Ov soon lovelys :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is good?
> 
> xxx

Glad the visit went well Littlehush. It will be lovely for you to have our sister and your Mum as part of your life when you get your :bfp:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies it's been a very busy weekend I see.

Jaytee so sorry that nasty :witch: got you PMA for MAY!!!

Haley2 keep your chin up soon. Hope your test go well on Wed and you get your appt changed.

Littlehush so glad your visit went well can tell by your posts you really wanted to reconnect.

Leelee good to see you.

Polaris glad that you could tell you mom. I know how difficult that can be! Mine when I told her the first time got shingles from worring about me. :rofl:

Mrs N hope the O came sound like it looks promising.

Hope I didn't miss anyone. I spent the weekend just hanging with my DH. We did get in an afternoon delite while DD was at the birthday party. :rofl:
Other than that we worked in the yard and got the patio funiture washed down and ready for warm weather!


----------



## jaytee

Thank you girls =D Its really nice to have you all and be able to vent like this. Normal people (people who aren't tcc, :rofl: would never understand)

Well this morning I woke trying to stay positive, however, I'm cranky of course and so emotional. Oh and then my gum, where they extracted a tooth a week ago hurts so bad today. I can't stop crying from the pain and then being so darn emotional. :rofl: I'm crying and laughing at myself! 

DH is coming for my lunch to take me out. He feels kinda bad at how I feel today. He hates to see me this way, I love him =D 

I woke at 5 am this morning to take my temp so that I could at least keep a record of my temperature and see if I ovulate on my own but I was too darn tired so I guess I will start tomorrow. I'm still spotting today.

Well I hope you are all having a much better day then me =D

For those who are gearing up to ovulate ~ I wish you the best and hope you catch that egg!

For those in the TWW ~ best of luck and I hope to see someone get a :bfp: this month!


----------



## Csunshine013

I can't believe how quite it is here today. Were is everybody?


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> I can't believe how quite it is here today. Were is everybody?

Hey Csunshine,

How are you? not too long til you test! Any symptoms?


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Leelee no symptoms yet. I can only hope for no icky feeling and a great PG. :rofl::rofl: I think I am putting the cart before the horse there. I guess I am just wishful thinking. LOL I am going to hold out til Friday at the earliest. If the :witch: doesn't get me. So how are you doing?


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Hey Leelee no symptoms yet. I can only hope for no icky feeling and a great PG. :rofl::rofl: I think I am putting the cart before the horse there. I guess I am just wishful thinking. LOL I am going to hold out til Friday at the earliest. If the :witch: doesn't get me. So how are you doing?

I am only 1DPO so no symptoms or anything yet! Had a bit too much wine to drink last night so feeling a bit rough today. The last boozie night before the 2WW!


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:

I don't even know what one of those feels like anymore. LOL


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I don't even know what one of those feels like anymore. LOL

Lol!! It's not all it's cracked up to be! Would be quite happy to have no booze for 9 months!


----------



## SpecialK

So this is my first 2WW and I'm only around 2DPO and this was one of those not trying not preventing moments as the real TTC was supposed to start next cycle. But I'm going crazy. I didn't think it would be like this. How can you be expected to wait the whole 2 weeks! It consumes my thoughts and I just want to know! :hissy:

Ugh...okay, enough whining from me!

By the way, does anyone know how early they can tell with a blood test?


----------



## hayley2

Hi girls

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Def no O for me so far and i'm on CD20 now. Downside of the clomid not working means that this is my last cycle of TTC as i now don't have time to start another round. Because of this i'm not going to try and move my hosp appt forward - seems little point as whatever they suggest i cannot do at the moment.

Obviously feeling a little down this morning and had a few tears in work because of as of now we are NOT TTC.

Not going to go back on the pill and i will be packing away my opks, pre-seed, thermometer etc tonight.

Will still be about to check on my girls and see you all get your BFPs. I wish you all the best of luck and hope it happens soon for you as you are all brilliant ladies!

xxxxx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely weekend.
> 
> Def no O for me so far and i'm on CD20 now. Downside of the clomid not working means that this is my last cycle of TTC as i now don't have time to start another round. Because of this i'm not going to try and move my hosp appt forward - seems little point as whatever they suggest i cannot do at the moment.
> 
> Obviously feeling a little down this morning and had a few tears in work because of as of now we are NOT TTC.
> 
> Not going to go back on the pill and i will be packing away my opks, pre-seed, thermometer etc tonight.
> 
> Will still be about to check on my girls and see you all get your BFPs. I wish you all the best of luck and hope it happens soon for you as you are all brilliant ladies!
> 
> xxxxx

Hayley,

I am so sorry that the clomid didn't work for you. When can you start trying again? Hope you are okay.

:hugs:

I can only try for 3 more cycles after this and then have to take a break for a couple of months as my sis is getting married in June 2010. Am really hoping that I get a :bfp: this month as I don't feel that time is on my side to be stopping and starting.


----------



## flumpy

aww hayley - so sorry the clomid didnt work - ut surely that doesnt mean that you are out altogether this month does it? wont you just ov late like other cycles - or doesnt clomid work like that?

sorry the with got you jaytee - when is everyone testing we all seem to be a few days either side of each other!!!

well as you know I base my ov date on cycle dates and CM cos i dont temp or use opk's etc so... I think i will ov over the next couple of days probably tomorrow or thursday (going to BD every night till sunday just to make sure i dont miss the egg!!!) but i will count myself as 1DPO from friday and then i will let the symptom spotting commence!!!!!

good luck and fingers crossed for everyone this month!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

:hugs: to Hayley

Hi to everyone else......... some in the 2ww I see and starting to symptom spot! Good luck to you all - hoping to see some more BFP's! no POAS too early though hey! Says the POASA............ although I have no tests in so I won't be able to! But then I am NT NP. Not quit sure what my cycle will do this month being the 1st one after the miscarriage. any clues?


----------



## polaris

Hi Hayley,
really sorry to hear that you are feeling so disheartened. It's really disappointing that the Clomid didn't bring forward Ov, but as Flumpy says it doesn't mean that you are out altogether this month, I'm sure you will O soon. I can't remember how long of a break you said you have to take from TTC if it doesn't happen this month?


----------



## Csunshine013

Haley so sorry your so down. I know it doesn't help but we are here and know we care about you!:hugs:

Hello Leelee, Polaris, flumpy, butterfly and oh so many more of you ladies. I am just a few days away from testing if the :witch: doesn't get me. I don't have any symptoms as of yet, except for being a little tired, but that could just be from being up late. :rofl: Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi sunshne - only 3 days from testing !! aaahhh exciting!

:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah and no? I don't know if I am ready to do this again.:dohh: What if I am not? What if I am? OHHHHHH very mixed emotions. I bet if my DH was in town he would commit me from the way I am acting. :rofl::rofl:

No I will probably not test until Saturday or maybe Friday night if the :witch: doesn't get me first. fxd


----------



## Pusskins

Is it ok to join in?
I am 1dpo today :happydance:

Good luck everyone
:dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

welcome Pusskins hope your tww goes fast!


----------



## leelee

Pusskins said:


> Is it ok to join in?
> I am 1dpo today :happydance:
> 
> Good luck everyone
> :dust:

Hi and welcome Pusskins - I am 2DPO so just ahead of you!

Hi CSunshine - I know exactly how you are feeling and think I will be feeling pretty much the same next week. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Leelee how are you doing today?

I think I am on my out of the tww though af feelings today even though not due til Friday.:hissy:


----------



## jaytee

hayley2 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely weekend.
> 
> Def no O for me so far and i'm on CD20 now. Downside of the clomid not working means that this is my last cycle of TTC as i now don't have time to start another round. Because of this i'm not going to try and move my hosp appt forward - seems little point as whatever they suggest i cannot do at the moment.
> 
> Obviously feeling a little down this morning and had a few tears in work because of as of now we are NOT TTC.
> 
> Not going to go back on the pill and i will be packing away my opks, pre-seed, thermometer etc tonight.
> 
> Will still be about to check on my girls and see you all get your BFPs. I wish you all the best of luck and hope it happens soon for you as you are all brilliant ladies!
> 
> xxxxx

I know exactly how you feel, as we are not TTC either, and everything is packed away now, =( however, I hear when you are least TTC is when you get pregnant faster, so here is to the both of us.


----------



## lou1979

Oh Hayley huni :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello Leelee how are you doing today?
> 
> I think I am on my out of the tww though af feelings today even though not due til Friday.:hissy:

I have AF feelings and AF isn't due for another 8 days! I was weepy during Neighbours. I feel really pre-menstrual. I think I am not able for late nights anymore!


----------



## Csunshine013

I am holding on to the fact that she hasn't shown her ugly face yet, but it's deminishing (sp) by the minute.

I am just getting depressed as DH is out of town for the next month during the week and that only leaves weekends to bd. I don't think we will be lucky until he comes home if it doesn't happen this month.:cry:


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> I am holding on to the fact that she hasn't shown her ugly face yet, but it's deminishing (sp) by the minute.
> 
> I am just getting depressed as DH is out of town for the next month during the week and that only leaves weekends to bd. I don't think we will be lucky until he comes home if it doesn't happen this month.:cry:

Ah, you ever know. You might be lucky this month!

Hayley - hope you are okay.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: Hayley I am so sorry clomid didn't work for you hun

csunshine ooh not long til you can test!! :af: keep up the PMA!

feeling slightly more optimistic today - loads of very definite EWCM today and cervix is really soft and high up. temp didn't go down so thats a good thing.


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> :hugs: Hayley I am so sorry clomid didn't work for you hun
> 
> csunshine ooh not long til you can test!! :af: keep up the PMA!
> 
> feeling slightly more optimistic today - loads of very definite EWCM today and cervix is really soft and high up. temp didn't go down so thats a good thing.

I really hope that this is O for you Mrs N. Will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks, me too, I'm driving myself nuts! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Leelee and Mrs N, but I think she will arrive tonight or tomorrow. I am very :hissy: off at the moment! I am more confused about my body now then I was before. I had the implatation bleeding oh what the heck I guess I will just have to bd everyday this coming cycle:rofl: poor DH wont know what to think. I will tell him we need to break in our new bed! :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Mrs N - hope this is finally your O. I have a good feeling for you this month for some reason and you haven't even O'd yet. :rofl:
Csunshine - don't give up hope yet, early pregnancy feels exactly like AF is going to arrive so it's not over till she shows her face.
Butterfly - hope your cycles go back to normal quickly hun.
Leelee - AF feelings when she's not due and crying during neighbours are definitly both good signs, fingers crossed!!
Jaytee - you hear of lots of women who get pregnant just when they've stopped trying so hopefully that will happen for you.
Hello to everyone I've missed!!

Well my news is that m.s. is definitely much better, I've been feeling pretty much fine since Friday. But in its place I have an absolutely rotten cold. OH had it last week and I was really hoping I wouldn't catch it. Not really what i needed the week the thesis is due! Feeling pretty miserable and achy.


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: thanks polaris! hope your feeling is right!
sorry to hear you have a cold, thats rubbish - bad timing too by the sounds of it. hope it doesn't stick around for long!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Polaris 

I am going to be off bnb for a day or two though my office is moving today and tomorrow and I my computer is broken at home.:cry: I will let you all know once I come back on Thursday if she has shown up yet.


----------



## Mrs_N

oh no, hope you get your computer fixed soon csunshine! 
fingers crossed for you :witch: doesn't show up! :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Me too. Not having a computer at home while the DH is gone is driving me insane! :rofl::rofl: If I can't BD then I would defo want to talk to my BnB friends!


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Hey girlies!! 

Been off for a few days! Im guessing im 5dpo at the max and possibly around 2/3 at minimum i really need to keep track of these things!! Had lots of TMI wind and bloating the last day or two and a bit of cramping this evening but nothing really to report, i really really really want this to be my month!!! i hate this waiting game!

Big hugs to Hayley, im so sorry! XXXX 
All the other ladies, helloo x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Polaris - glad the ms has stopped - sorry you've got cold and you get rid of it very soon........... nice soak in the bath (but not too hot!).

Sunshine - where's the PMA??? You've only got a few days until testing and you're ruling yourself out!? af pains are a sign of early pregnancy too - don't count yourself out yet
Leelee - fingers crossed for you hun
Mrs N - EWCM is excellent sign hun...... not sure about your chart. Have you been temping at different times of day?
Jaytee - just as you've decided to give up - WHAM BHAM - you get pregnant!! hope so for you

Hayley - always thinking of you babe............ you know where I am.

I'm fine - still ntnp! LOL enjoying it too! DH away working until Thursday night booo hooo. 

gosh I'm tired now. night night. xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> Hey girlies!!
> 
> Been off for a few days! Im guessing im 5dpo at the max and possibly around 2/3 at minimum i really need to keep track of these things!! Had lots of TMI wind and bloating the last day or two and a bit of cramping this evening but nothing really to report, i really really really want this to be my month!!! i hate this waiting game!
> 
> Big hugs to Hayley, im so sorry! XXXX
> All the other ladies, helloo x

 
Loulou - everything is a waiting game - it's so frustrating !! :hissy:

Good job we have each other to keep sane :dohh:


----------



## loulou58

I think without this group and all you girls I'd of been comitted by now haha! I'm trying not to symtom spot though this month because I have done each month since jan and each time af has came and let me down. Pma!!!xxxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> I think without this group and all you girls I'd of been comitted by now haha! I'm trying not to symtom spot though this month because I have done each month since jan and each time af has came and let me down. Pma!!!xxxx

 
I think you're right about the symptom spotting - I didn't symptom spot the month I got my bfp.

good luck hun. xx


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Mrs N - hope this is finally your O. I have a good feeling for you this month for some reason and you haven't even O'd yet. :rofl:
> Csunshine - don't give up hope yet, early pregnancy feels exactly like AF is going to arrive so it's not over till she shows her face.
> Butterfly - hope your cycles go back to normal quickly hun.
> Leelee - AF feelings when she's not due and crying during neighbours are definitly both good signs, fingers crossed!!
> Jaytee - you hear of lots of women who get pregnant just when they've stopped trying so hopefully that will happen for you.
> Hello to everyone I've missed!!
> 
> Well my news is that m.s. is definitely much better, I've been feeling pretty much fine since Friday. But in its place I have an absolutely rotten cold. OH had it last week and I was really hoping I wouldn't catch it. Not really what i needed the week the thesis is due! Feeling pretty miserable and achy.

I think I had the same feelings around this time last month Polaris. I think I get PMS feeligs right after O every month!

How are you? Have you spoken to your Mum since you told her the good news.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey girlies!!
> 
> Been off for a few days! Im guessing im 5dpo at the max and possibly around 2/3 at minimum i really need to keep track of these things!! Had lots of TMI wind and bloating the last day or two and a bit of cramping this evening but nothing really to report, i really really really want this to be my month!!! i hate this waiting game!
> 
> Big hugs to Hayley, im so sorry! XXXX
> All the other ladies, helloo x

Hi Loulou,

Promising symptoms! I am 3DPO today so nothing to report at all! I hate the waiting game too!


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> I think I had the same feelings around this time last month Polaris. I think I get PMS feeligs right after O every month!
> 
> How are you? Have you spoken to your Mum since you told her the good news.

Not too bad today thanks, still have cold but it seems to be a bit better than yesterday. Slowly getting there on the thesis too although I've still lots to do. Roll on Friday when I will have my life back!!

No I haven't spoken to my mum since, I'm leaving a little bit of time for the news to sink it!! I generally ring her every weekend (she lives in the UK) so I'll probably talk to her again on Saturday after I submit the thesis and then we are visiting next week for a few days.


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> I think I had the same feelings around this time last month Polaris. I think I get PMS feeligs right after O every month!
> 
> How are you? Have you spoken to your Mum since you told her the good news.
> 
> Not too bad today thanks, still have cold but it seems to be a bit better than yesterday. Slowly getting there on the thesis too although I've still lots to do. Roll on Friday when I will have my life back!!
> 
> No I haven't spoken to my mum since, I'm leaving a little bit of time for the news to sink it!! I generally ring her every weekend (she lives in the UK) so I'll probably talk to her again on Saturday after I submit the thesis and then we are visiting next week for a few days.Click to expand...

Oh, I'd say you can't wait to get the thesis in. You can really enjoy being pregnant then! Your Mum will prob get more excited when you go to visit!


----------



## flumpy

morning ladies - how is everyone feeling today? I think am due to ov today or tomorrow so I will be in the 2ww soon enough!!! I cant wait


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> morning ladies - how is everyone feeling today? I think am due to ov today or tomorrow so I will be in the 2ww soon enough!!! I cant wait

Hey Flumpy,

How are you? I am good. Only 3DPO so nothing to report. I'd say you can't wait to be in the 2WW!


----------



## SpecialK

I'm at 4dpo now and just wondering a few things (sorry for my stupid questions).

How long after Ovulation would implantation be? 

And how early do symptoms start? 

I'm pretty sure I have no symptoms but being in the 2ww just makes me more aware of my body. I had a head cold last week - sneezing, congestion, sinus headache and it was basically gone as of Monday but this morning I woke up to this same cold starting all over again - sore throat, congestion, weird taste in my mouth. Pretty sure it's just the cold again - as I seem to have a really weak immune system and catch everything that goes around - but what are some of the most common very early symptoms?

Thanks so much! You girls are a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## Mrs_N

Temp went down this morning :hissy: i really really hope I do not have another anovulatory month! 
Butterfly - no, been taking my temp at the same time each morning, directly after waking, I have recorded when it has been a different time and I think the most it has deviated was about an hour. Just don't understand why I have all the signs but no temp rise - twas the same last month - I had plenty of EWCM, high soft cervix, almost pos OPKs yet no temp rise! :cry:

SpecialK I think the usual time for implantation is about 5-8 dpo. the more I read on here the more i believe that symptoms can start as early as a couple of days, but that after implantation is more usual.


----------



## polaris

Mrs N - that is so frustrating! Have you been charting for long or was last month your first month?


----------



## - Butterfly -

so sorry Mrs N....... I find it really confusing with the positive opk, ewcm but then no temp rise....... I'm not that clued up on it - sorry.

Polaris - glad you've only got a few days left until freedom!! It must've been so hard for you what with having pregnancy tiredness and all!!

SpecialK - fingers crossed that they are early signs for you.

Flumpy - you're nearly in the 2ww!! yippee

Hayley - thinking of you babe. 

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

last month was my first month, and I was really hoping not for a repeat performance this month!"


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mrs_N said:


> last month was my first month, and I was really hoping not for a repeat performance this month!"

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

well if the same does happen I will heading off to my GP with charts in hand :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> last month was my first month, and I was really hoping not for a repeat performance this month!"

Hope your okay Mrs N. 

:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

think yourself lucky you don't have my GP or should I say my ex GP :rofl:


----------



## flumpy

hey girls!

i am good thanks leelee - dont worry you will be having symptoms all over the place next week!! and I will be joining you not long after (PMA,PMA!!!)

Mrs N - really sorry to hear you dont think you are ovulating - you might just be having a long cycle!

Polaris - not long to go till you are free to just enjoy being pregnant without thinking about your thesis!!

special K - i heard implantation can occur at 3dpo so fingers crossed that these are early symptoms for you!!

Hayley - hope you are ok hun, thinking of you xxx

well I have had ov pains all afternoon so i guess tomorrow will be ov day for me - then i will be 1dpo as of friday woohooo!!!!


----------



## jaytee

Hey everyone, 

I missed alot and I don't have time right now to go message by message to catch up so ~ I hope everyone is doing great!

Hayley~ clomid makes ovulation happened later then expected. For example according to all clomid sites I was supposed to ovulate 7 to 5 days before the actual day I ovulated. so don't worry hun you may just be ovulating late


----------



## Jeannette

Hi Ladies! Someone please make sure I temp next month...taking this month off is making me CRAZY!!! I am thinking I o'd as I had a few days of ewcm and now its sticky/creamy, but I can only guess about dpo. I could be anywhere from 6 to 2! grrrrr!! :hissy: I have had weird bouts of nausia though....kinda strong.....hoping it's a good sign


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> hey girls!
> 
> i am good thanks leelee - dont worry you will be having symptoms all over the place next week!! and I will be joining you not long after (PMA,PMA!!!)
> 
> Mrs N - really sorry to hear you dont think you are ovulating - you might just be having a long cycle!
> 
> Polaris - not long to go till you are free to just enjoy being pregnant without thinking about your thesis!!
> 
> special K - i heard implantation can occur at 3dpo so fingers crossed that these are early symptoms for you!!
> 
> Hayley - hope you are ok hun, thinking of you xxx
> 
> well I have had ov pains all afternoon so i guess tomorrow will be ov day for me - then i will be 1dpo as of friday woohooo!!!!

Hi Flumpy, Yay, you are nearly into the 2WW!

Hayley - hope you are okay and still BD'ing. From what the others say it sounds like you are still in with a chance this month

Specialk - hope this is it for you!

Butterfly - how are you feeling?

Polaris - not long now!

Mrs. N - really hope you O soon!

Jaytee - how are you?

Well I feel rough tonight, feel like I am coming down with a cold. I hope it isn't as I have college tomorrow and was off last week. But have the sore back feeling I always get when a cold is imminent. I also have a mouth ulcer so it means I am run-down too. Didn't think it was possible with all the vitamins I have been taking!


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Hi Ladies! Someone please make sure I temp next month...taking this month off is making me CRAZY!!! I am thinking I o'd as I had a few days of ewcm and now its sticky/creamy, but I can only guess about dpo. I could be anywhere from 6 to 2! grrrrr!! :hissy: I have had weird bouts of nausia though....kinda strong.....hoping it's a good sign

TEMP next month or I will be after you!!! Or better still, hopefully you will get a :bfp: and won't have to!

I love temping. I think it would frustrate me if I couldn't!


----------



## - Butterfly -

I know I'm not trying but I'm still temping!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## hayley2

Evening all!

How are you all doing??

Lots going on with everyone at the moment. Lets hope we see some lovely BFPs soon.

Had my CD21 blood test today and have got to ring the hosp next Tue for the results. I spoke to my FS secretary today and told her i haven't O'd and she said as long as my blood test confirms it she should be able to get me in to she the FS earlier than the 29th June.

Still going to BD lots over the next fews days and if i did happen to O then you never know what might happen.

Feeling a lot more positive today. Was really down yesterday but i honestly believe i will have another baby when it is my time.

Butterfly thanks for all your support. Love ya loads!

leelee, flumpy, lou, polaris, jeannette, csunshine, Mrs N, jaytee, loulou thank you all for your messages on here. Was nice to read!

xxx


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> I know I'm not trying but I'm still temping!! :rofl::rofl:

Yay, good for you. Can you guess where you are in your cycle at the moment or is it difficult after the m/c?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hayley - you are very welcome......... I'm so happy you're feeling more positive - love ya loads too. :hugs:

leelee - not really sure when I am in my cycle, CM seems a bit weird, my temp dipped yesterday and has risen today so not sure if O'd yesterday or today...... I'll just keep temping and see.


----------



## sbiermann

Hello ladies! I got a ?... Two nights ago I had sharp pains in my right side. Yesterday morning they moved to the left. Then yesterday afternoon I had some REALLY LIGHT brown spotting. Haven't slept since the first cramps, I think I'm too uncomfortable. Last night I was freaking out about being really dizzy, hot, shaky and having a lot of pressure in my abdomen...felt like a balloon was in there about to burst. AF was due today and this morning I had some bright red blood when I peed...its been coming and going all day, pretty much only when I pee. I put a pad on just in case but there has only been like two little red spots on it. Usually when I start its just like WHOOSH (super heavy, with cramps starting the second day, never before) and stays that way for 5 days. My cramps disappeared the minute I started spotting, just a few spasms now and then but no pain. I went to the clinic to get another test...bfn. Urine...not blood bcuz the girl working said she was new and didn't know how to do blood *sigh* I checked my temp again...I obviously don't temp but after reading everyone's posts I've been checking it since the beginning of the week to see if it drops like af is coming. Its gone up .8 today. Think that means anything?


----------



## polaris

Thanks for all the supportive messages about my thesis. I met my supervisor yesterday and he is pretty happy with it. He also said to me not to kill myself trying to make the deadline on Friday and that if I submit at 10 a.m. on Monday morning that would be fine. He said normally he would tell people to do an 'all-nighter' and get it finished but that obviously I can't do that as I'm pregnant. So that is a relief to be honest with you as it means that I can take it easy finishing it up rather than having a really awful day today. I know it drags it on for a few more days but I have next week off work anyway so I don't really mind.

Hayley - glad you are feeling more optimistic than earlier. I truly believe that you will have another baby when the time is right. Maybe even this month you will get your good news, who knows?

Butterfly - :rofl: at still temping while NTNP - that is exactly like something I would do!!

Jeannette - hopefully you won't need to temp next month!! It is frustrating not knowing where in your cycle you are though.

Leelee - sorry to hear you are coming down with a cold, I've been suffering all week so I know how you feel. Hopefully you manage to shake it off quickly.

Flumpy - yay - OV day! Get BDing and then it's on to the TWW for you!!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## emalou90

Morning all, i've not been around for a few days, how is everyone at the moment?
doing well i hope.

Not much to say on my part really :)

x


----------



## - Butterfly -

I know Polaris - I'm really temping more to see if my body is getting back to normal. We are BDing just when we feel like it! I thought my temps were going up and I was ovulating but temp dropped this morning........... so who knows! Glad you've got an extra couple of days to finish your thesis - take it a bit easier now!

Emalou - how are you doing? Any ms yet?

Any symptoms spotters around?!


----------



## flumpy

hi

thanks butterfly!! i am so glad someone else shares my excitement about OV'ing!!! we BD'd last night and I will pounce as soon as he gets home from work lol!!!!

how is everyone today?


----------



## - Butterfly -

flumpy said:


> hi
> 
> thanks butterfly!! i am so glad someone else shares my excitement about OV'ing!!! we BD'd last night and I will pounce as soon as he gets home from work lol!!!!
> 
> how is everyone today?

 
ha ha ha good for you flumpy! :rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Hey girlies!! im here!!
Last night had a bit if twinging and weird pains down there and ive sneezed a few times the last 3 days and ive had lots of wind and bloating. Im hoping these are symtoms, either that, or im falling apart!! haha i need a straight jacket!!
How is everyone!!
Hayley i believe you will truly be blessed whether is this month, next month, next year, you will have another baby!!! pma!!! 
Leelee sorry to hear your coming down with a cold-lots of oj!!!
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey girlies!! im here!!
> Last night had a bit if twinging and weird pains down there and ive sneezed a few times the last 3 days and ive had lots of wind and bloating. Im hoping these are symtoms, either that, or im falling apart!! haha i need a straight jacket!!
> How is everyone!!
> Hayley i believe you will truly be blessed whether is this month, next month, next year, you will have another baby!!! pma!!!
> Leelee sorry to hear your coming down with a cold-lots of oj!!!
> How is everyone else doing?

Hi all!

Just back from college. I was a bit sore when I went to the toilet - not really stinging but sore. I hope it isn't a UTI. Haven't needed the toilet since so hopefully it was a one-off.

Loulou - your symptoms sound encouraging. This 2WW is going so slow but I suppose I should be grateful that I am in it as it so soul destroying when AF arrives.


----------



## loulou58

I hope theyre good too, ive just had a lovely long soak in the tub and a gorgeous relax it was fab!! Im trying to chill through the wait, ive got 8 days to go till AF is due, the 2ww has gone quickly so far, im hoping the rest does too and AF doesnt arrive!!

Aw a uti leelee?! i HATE them, i had a bad one a couple of yrs ago and ive never cried so much in my life it was hideous!


----------



## jaytee

Good Morning Girls!

Well Dh and I decided that we are not trying but not preventing from now on ( Deep down this is what I feel like doing :hissy: ) So he has forbidden me from purchasing OPKs, Hpts, and NO medications to induce anything! However, he did say that I could continue tempting but I can't chart the temps for three weeks, :shrug: he thinks that this way I won't obsess over my chart and temps rising and falling, so I agreed =D

I was supposed to start taking my temps this morning but the thermometer was taking tooooo long to read my temp and I got upset and put it away without taking the temp, :rofl: I need patience, I know, maybe God can give that to me as a christmas gift this year, :rofl: Maybe just maybe I will take my temp tomorrow, lol 

I'm not too worried about this cycle because I'm not sure if I will even ovulate like a normal women, so by taking my temp and eventually charting them in three weeks I can see if I ovulated or not. I'm not stressed out either this time around, and honestly I believe DH and I need to go back into our BD the old ways (bding when we want to and not when an opk tells you too). Our BD life has gone down greatly with all the getting pregnant pressures, and sometimes it just came to the point where neither one of us wanted to do anything :blush: Well told friends and family that we are not trying anymore, this way we aren't asked every other day if we are pregnant yet, or whats wrong with us, etc... 

It is true that TTC is an emotional rollercoaster, I love rollercoaster but this is one I hate! lol 

Ok enough about me talking and talking, hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I hope theyre good too, ive just had a lovely long soak in the tub and a gorgeous relax it was fab!! Im trying to chill through the wait, ive got 8 days to go till AF is due, the 2ww has gone quickly so far, im hoping the rest does too and AF doesnt arrive!!
> 
> Aw a uti leelee?! i HATE them, i had a bad one a couple of yrs ago and ive never cried so much in my life it was hideous!

Bath sounds lovely and relaxing. My stingy pain has gone away. Think I am turning into a hypochodriac!

Jaytee - your new attitude to BD'ing sounds good, esp if the old way was affecting your relationship.


----------



## loulou58

Aw Jaytee its a shame its affected your relationship like that, maybe the little break will do you good and you never know what will happen in the mean time!!


----------



## Mrs_N

sounds like a sensible decision jaytee - ttc can take over your life!

leelee glad your stingy pain has gone, hope you are not coming down with a cold!

polaris great news about the thesis - at least you can take the final few days a bit more relaxed!

loulou i hope the rest of your tww goes quick too, and you get a nice :bfp: at the end of it!!

as for me - temp has been pretty stable last 4 days, I have no idea whats going on. if I wasn't temping from my other signs I would be sure I had ov'd!


----------



## littlehush

Hey all!

I seem to really busy lately, but just cant put my finger on what :rofl:

Well me and OH had our photo shoot today, went really well, but got to wait a week to see them! Hope we got at least one.

Its nearly the end of my tww, only 3 days left. I did a test 7dpo and it was :bfn: of course. i dont feel pg, got sore boobs (like i always get) But the cramps (which i also get before hand) have been alot stronger even painfull.
Chart not really looking any different to previous. I think i just have to wait to see if :witch: shows her face!

Hope all are well? 

xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies haven't been on in a few days as we moved our office and my computer at home is broken. I was spotting yesterday and then today that nasty :witch: arrived. I guess it's better to know right away then for her to show up late and me think I am. 

How is everybody else?Mrs N, Littlehush, Polaris, Leelee, haley, jaytee,butterfly and so many more I can't remember


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies haven't been on in a few days as we moved our office and my computer at home is broken. I was spotting yesterday and then today that nasty :witch: arrived. I guess it's better to know right away then for her to show up late and me think I am.
> 
> How is everybody else?Mrs N, Littlehush, Polaris, Leelee, haley, jaytee,butterfly and so many more I can't remember

Hi Csunshine - so sorry AF arrived. Hope you are okay.

Littlehush - your temps are a little higher than last month so hopefully they will rise again tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs_N

csunshine sorry :witch: got you - you are right though, better she comes on time than strings you along!

littlehush fingers crossed no af for you, chart loks good to me!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Leelee and Mrs N. yes I can't wait for her to leave though DH comes home tomorrow and is only home for 4 nights. I am hoping to get in at least one session of :sex: before he leaves to go out of town again. :rofl: The last time we were pg his :spermy: caught my egg on the 11th or 12th cd so it could happen :muaha:


----------



## hayley2

leelee hope your cold is feeling better and that the TWW flys by for you!

Polaris not long to go until you can get your life back after your thesis. Hope it goes well!

Csunshine keep up the BDing!

littlehush its not over until she shows her face!

Mrs N i really hope you have O'd hun x

Butterfly hows the NTNP going?

Jaytee i feel exactly the same as you about TTC thing. I hope you get a surprise BFP soon!

flumpy how are you doing?

At the moment i feel great girls! Its a relief to stop thinking about opks etc. It was starting to get to me. We Bded last night because we wanted to not because we had too. Who knows if theres a egg any where to be seen. It will be nice to enjoy each other for a while and not stress that we have missed a night! lol I feel loads better - plus my mum saw a medium and she said this 

"My cards are showing that there is a baby for your daughter and that the Autumn months of this year are very promising for conception. I see you are worried about this but please dont worry all will be well"

The medium has been right all 3 times before that my mum has spoken to her!


----------



## Mrs_N

aw yay great that you are feeling more chilled out hayley. I am sure it will happen for you :)

I have pretty much given up hope for this cycle - I am not just hoping that :witch: shows up soon and we can get on with the next - I'm going to try agnus castus and also go along to the docs with my charts to see if maybe clomid would be suitable. I know that plenty of people have far longer cycles than I have so far, but with this being similar to last month I'm thinking I won't ov.


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> leelee hope your cold is feeling better and that the TWW flys by for you!
> 
> Polaris not long to go until you can get your life back after your thesis. Hope it goes well!
> 
> Csunshine keep up the BDing!
> 
> littlehush its not over until she shows her face!
> 
> Mrs N i really hope you have O'd hun x
> 
> Butterfly hows the NTNP going?
> 
> Jaytee i feel exactly the same as you about TTC thing. I hope you get a surprise BFP soon!
> 
> flumpy how are you doing?
> 
> At the moment i feel great girls! Its a relief to stop thinking about opks etc. It was starting to get to me. We Bded last night because we wanted to not because we had too. Who knows if theres a egg any where to be seen. It will be nice to enjoy each other for a while and not stress that we have missed a night! lol I feel loads better - plus my mum saw a medium and she said this
> 
> "My cards are showing that there is a baby for your daughter and that the Autumn months of this year are very promising for conception. I see you are worried about this but please dont worry all will be well"
> 
> The medium has been right all 3 times before that my mum has spoken to her!

Hi Halyley,

Wow, you are really positive! Delighted to hear. I really believe in mediums and think it is brill that she said that, especially if all her other stuff came true. I must see if there is one in my local area. If I get a :bfn: this month I think I will start on Angnus Cactus and also see about either reflexology or acupuncture.

Mrs N - at least you will feel empowered going into the doctors with your charts. I hope either O or AF turns up soon. :hugs:

Well I am 5 DPO and this 2WW is dragging. I am away with work next week so hopefully it will be quicker. My parents are over next Thursday when AF is due. It would be lovely if AF didn't arrive as I get terrible cramps and am horrible. Also would be nice to have a bit of good news. My temps are very low for 5 DPO though, and I know it is too early to tell but they haven't gone anywhere near as high as previous months.


----------



## leelee

I have figured out why I have been feeling rubbish all week and like I am getting a cold (sneezing and runny nose) and no it isn't swine flu!!! It's hay fever - it finally clicked this morning. I don't have severe hay fever but do get a mild dose of it every year.

Am happy that I am not turning into some sickness spotter!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Mrs_N

good that you have worked it out leelee! i used to suffer horrendously with hayfever, it caused terrible trouble when it came to sitting exams, I would sit there literally surrounded with tissues :rofl: my music gcse in particular was really tough as my second instrument was voice and singing when you are full to the brim with pollen is not easy!
saying that though, the last year or so I have not suffered too badly, and this year I have yet to suffer at all :wohoo: maybe I am growing out of it at the age of 24 :rofl:

I am off work today with a flu-type thing, been feeling a cold coming on for days and then last night was all shaky and sweaty, feeling a bit better now though. when I rang in this morning had to answer a checklist of questions about whether or not it was likely to be swine flu :rofl:


----------



## H8106629

Hi Everyone! This is my first ever post. I sat and read some of your pages for hours the other night and what an inspiration it is to know that im not on my own. 

Im sure you have heard this so many times before...I came off the pill in Jan to try and conceive. 
I know im silly but we were just of the opinion "when it happened" so I havent been taking complete care of my dates. To the point I cant remember when I last had a visit from :witch:...Im thinking its approx 3 weeks ago though. 

Since Monday I have been feeling so sick!! I never ever feel like this (even with a hangover). Its worse in the morning & at evening. Ive also been extremely moody, cant stand the thought of alcohol, ive had some slight period pains today and ive also noticed my boobs are quite swollen & sensitive. 

I did a test on Wednesday (a first response!) and got :bfn: & then another last night with the same result. Any ideas??? 

Im going out of my mind. My partner and I cant help but get excited because from reading the symtoms i still have quite a few but the :bfn: is making us :( 

Thanks 
xx


----------



## leelee

H8106629 said:


> Hi Everyone! This is my first ever post. I sat and read some of your pages for hours the other night and what an inspiration it is to know that im not on my own.
> 
> Im sure you have heard this so many times before...I came off the pill in Jan to try and conceive.
> I know im silly but we were just of the opinion "when it happened" so I havent been taking complete care of my dates. To the point I cant remember when I last had a visit from :witch:...Im thinking its approx 3 weeks ago though.
> 
> Since Monday I have been feeling so sick!! I never ever feel like this (even with a hangover). Its worse in the morning & at evening. Ive also been extremely moody, cant stand the thought of alcohol, ive had some slight period pains today and ive also noticed my boobs are quite swollen & sensitive.
> 
> I did a test on Wednesday (a first response!) and got :bfn: & then another last night with the same result. Any ideas???
> 
> Im going out of my mind. My partner and I cant help but get excited because from reading the symtoms i still have quite a few but the :bfn: is making us :(
> 
> Thanks
> xx

Hi H8 and welcome to Baby and Bump!

YOur symptoms sound very promising. It could be that you are very early on in your pregnancy and nothing is showing up in the tests yet. I would wait another couple of days and then test again. Of course if you can't wait you could try FMU (first morning urine) tomorrow morning as that is more likely to show up anything.

Hope you do get your :bfp:


----------



## Mrs_N

:wave: welcome to bnb. your symptoms do sound promising - if your last :witch: was about 3 weeks ago you may well have tested too early for anything to show up, try and hold out for a few days and then test again if af doesn't show. good luck! :dust:


----------



## SpecialK

Just going to have a little rant...feel free to ignore.

I know I wasn't planning on TTC this cycle and eventhough it could mean I won't fit into my wedding dress properly in July, I was still a little hopeful that it may have happened. And I know I'm only 6dpo, but I haven't felt anything. NOTHING! My boobs are fine, I have had absolutely no cramps. Had a funny tase in my mouth on Tuesday but I think it was just 'the end of my cold' mucus. I don't have a funny feeling. I've had no implantation spotting or cramping. I feel great! I've never been so annoyed by feel great before! :rofl:

And since my cycles have been irregular I have no idea when :witch: is expected to come. I'm waiting until about 18dpo to even test. 

Okay - got it out. Now I feel better!


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: specialK, sometimes it is good to let these things out hun, thats what we are here for! the tww is a stressful place to be!

i knew a girl who usually got horrid pre-af cramps/sore boobs/tiredness etc, one month she was feeling so great and i joked that maybe her symptom was an absence of symptoms - and yup, she was pregnant!


----------



## littlehush

Well im trying not to get too excited but....i did a test today and have a really faint line, but it is there! Going to wait till monday, to see if :witch: arrives and if not i will do another test.
Im really hoping that it is!!!

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend!

xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Well im trying not to get too excited but....i did a test today and have a really faint line, but it is there! Going to wait till monday, to see if :witch: arrives and if not i will do another test.
> Im really hoping that it is!!!
> 
> Hope you are all having a lovely weekend!
> 
> xxx

Oh wow, I really hope this is it for you. Your chart looks really good. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Oh, it's exciting!

How is everyone else?

Well my temps are so low compared to the last 2 cycles. They are not even going a bit high to try and excite me. I felt a bit nauseous last night but it is prob due to the big dinner I scoffed. OH said that he felt bloated as well. Apart from that no other news. Am going to try and stay off this site for a few hours cos I am getting a bit obsessed so need a bit of time out. Hope to catch you all later on.

The day is lovely here so am going for a nice walk!


----------



## flumpy

wow littlehush!! thats fab news!!! can you post a pic of the test?

as for me I am FINALLY in the 2ww - I am 1/2 DPO so no symptoms yet - I have refused to allow myself to ss until the end of next week and that i am in the 1ww!!!!


----------



## littlehush

flumpy said:


> wow littlehush!! thats fab news!!! can you post a pic of the test?
> 
> as for me I am FINALLY in the 2ww - I am 1/2 DPO so no symptoms yet - I have refused to allow myself to ss until the end of next week and that i am in the 1ww!!!!

OH has taken the camera to work with him as he had to take some pics for his boss :dohh: . Have tried taking some with my mobile but it so old that the pics are so blurry grrr

Just hope i not imagining it...keep looking at the test (totally obsessed by it :rofl: ) and i still see a line. I so want to do another on, just so i can see if i get another line, and that this test is not faulty, but i only have on ic left.

Flumpy- :happydance: for being in the 2ww hun xxx

Leelee- I can really obsess over this site aswell, hope you have a lovely day hun xxx


----------



## polaris

littlehush said:


> Well im trying not to get too excited but....i did a test today and have a really faint line, but it is there! Going to wait till monday, to see if :witch: arrives and if not i will do another test.
> Im really hoping that it is!!!
> 
> Hope you are all having a lovely weekend!
> 
> xxx

Littlehush that is brilliant news!! Really hoping and praying for a sticky bean for you. Well done if you manage to wait till Monday - I don't think I'd be able to wait!


----------



## Jeannette

Congrats littlehush that's wonderful!! I agree with Polaris...there's no way I'd be able to wait another couple days. I'm impatient though. Speaking of which, even though it's going to be a bit early I'm going to test tomorrow.....just think getting a :bfp: on Mother's Day would be so fabulous!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jeannette

How's the paper Polaris? You're SO CLOSE to being free!!


----------



## polaris

Thanks Jeannette,
I actually have everything finished!!! I'm just waiting for my supervisor to ring me to see if there are any final corrections and then I just have to put the page numbers into the Table of Contents and print it out. I'm well-stocked up on paper and printer cartridges - this is not an environmental friendly endeavour - it's about 300 pages including appendices!! And we have to submit 3 copies! Hope the printer doesn't pack up!


----------



## Jeannette

Oh my goodness -- 900 pages for your poor printer!! CONGRATULATIONS on being done though....that is FABULOUS!!!

How have you been feeling? ms staying away for you?


----------



## polaris

Until yesterday I hadn't had any m.s. in a week. But I had a really bad day yesterday and felt really ill all day, with that horrible taste back in my mouth too. Also broke out in about a million spots. My hormones must have been just going mad!!

But today is a much better day, I've only had the odd moment of slight queasiness.

It's definitely a lot better than it was, I'm really hoping that one of these days I'll wake up and it'll be gone for good.


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Until yesterday I hadn't had any m.s. in a week. But I had a really bad day yesterday and felt really ill all day, with that horrible taste back in my mouth too. Also broke out in about a million spots. My hormones must have been just going mad!!
> 
> But today is a much better day, I've only had the odd moment of slight queasiness.
> 
> It's definitely a lot better than it was, I'm really hoping that one of these days I'll wake up and it'll be gone for good.

Hey Polaris,

How is the printing going? I hope it is all done. At least you can relax when you are off this week!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Well done on finishing your thesis Polaris yippeee

Littlehush - congrats on the faint line............. can't wait for you to test again! :hugs:

Sorry girls - I'm tired - off to bed otherwise I'd stay around for a chat!


----------



## littlehush

oh i hate this waiting!! My temp went up today and got very excited so....i did another test. Well line hasnt got stronger and it took longer to show up, not sure how long but i think it was slightly over the time limit grrr.
Im also getting lots of cramps, i just dont know what to think.
Im now just going to have to wait for a couple of days and if no af then i will go and got a better test, instead of using ic's.

hope everyone has a lovely day xxx


----------



## polaris

The signs are looking really good littlehush. Definitely invest in a better test and I'm sure you'll get a nice clear result. I really hope this is it for you. 

Stay away witch!!!


----------



## littlehush

well after this morning i decided to go and get a superdrug test....and.....:bfp: Its even clearer in real life! im just praying this one sticks!!!

(sorry for my scruffy purse..:rofl: )

https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o143/vavmembet9/DSCF1727.jpg


----------



## mazza2003

Congrats Little Hush! I have taken great hope from you as I had my right tube removed so it always makes me so happy to see BFP after salpingectomy! How long since you had your surgery, if thats not too nosey?


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> well after this morning i decided to go and get a superdrug test....and.....:bfp: Its even clearer in real life! im just praying this one sticks!!!
> 
> (sorry for my scruffy purse..:rofl: )
> 
> ]

Wow, that is fantastic news. So delighted for you!!! You must be over the moon! Do you want me to update your :bfp: on the chart stalkers page as well??


----------



## littlehush

mazza2003 said:


> Congrats Little Hush! I have taken great hope from you as I had my right tube removed so it always makes me so happy to see BFP after salpingectomy! How long since you had your surgery, if thats not too nosey?

Not at all nosey. Its been 6 years since my surgery, this is my 4th pregnancy since tho, but i seem to mc early. Doctors dont really know why, so im just going to have to take this one, one day at a time and really hope its a sticky xxxx


----------



## littlehush

leelee said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> well after this morning i decided to go and get a superdrug test....and.....:bfp: Its even clearer in real life! im just praying this one sticks!!!
> 
> (sorry for my scruffy purse..:rofl: )
> 
> ]
> 
> Wow, that is fantastic news. So delighted for you!!! You must be over the moon! Do you want me to update your :bfp: on the chart stalkers page as well??Click to expand...

YES please xx im on :cloud9: but also very nervous xxx


----------



## Jeannette

*CONGRATULATIONS Littlehush!!!*


----------



## mazza2003

Thats really lovely news! I am trying after 1 normal af, so its maybe a bit early but I have my FX. Best of luck for the next 9 mths, let us know how youre getting on. XXx


----------



## flumpy

congrats!! littlehush - thats amazing news - I am so pleased for you!!


----------



## H8106629

Congratulations LittleHush - you must be very xcited!! Hope everything goes well for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

ooooooh, congrats littlehush! :happydance: 
everything crossed for you that it's a sticky bean youve got there :dust:

flumpy yay for being in the tww :wohoo:

polaris congrats on having your thesis done - 900 pages your printer must be aching :rofl:

same old story here, nothing to write home about just waiting for :witch: to arrive. i've ordered some agnus castus, fingers crossed it helps!


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

How are we all this evening? 

Mrs N - hope the Agnus Cactus works. I am considering getting that as well.

Well I am 7 DPO today and feel cranky. My temps are really low this month and there is nothing to get excited about at all. Usually they would have risen a fair bit by now :(


----------



## Mrs_N

they may still go up leelee, don't give up hope!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> they may still go up leelee, don't give up hope!

Hi Mrs N,

I just have a feeling they won't :(

How are you feeling? I have been checking your chart everyday hoping that your temps will go up.

I was out for dinner today and made a pig of myself. Went for a really lomg walk first and then wolfed down 3 courses in record time. Defo won't be losing weight for the weigh in on Wednesday!


----------



## Mrs_N

i have everything crossed for you :dust:

I am still getting through my easter eggs, so i think the chances of a weight loss are minimal here too! Walking is good though, even if followed by a 3-course meal :rofl:


----------



## flumpy

hi girls!

well i have done rubbish on the diet front this week as well - i will be lucky to have stayed the same this week!!

still not ss i am deffo waiting till at least friday before i start all that malarky!!!!


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls just a flying visit from me! Ive been a busy bee working and what not. Still not feeling so many symptoms, AF is due towards the end of the week. I should start spottin around the middle of the week. My boobs are pretty sore and feel a bit firmer, still a bit gassy with a sore lower back but i think thats to do with the gas, and thats about it!! nothing else, one thing i have noticed is no AF cramps yet ive noticed the last few months about a week before i get twinges but nothing so far but she could just be tricking me and coming late again like last month!! 

hope everyones doing ok, keep up the PMA!! and congratulations LittleHush!! BFP!!!!! XXXXXX


----------



## hayley2

Wow littlehush what a fab line!!! :happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:

Keeping everything crossed for you that you have a H&H 9 months! 

Polaris great news that you've finished your Thesis! :happydance: Hope your printer is still working :rofl:

Loulou lets hope your lack of cramps is a great sign!

flumpy well done on not SS! :rofl:

leelee how are you doing? A different looking chart is not necessarily a bad thing hun. 

Csunshine sorry the witch got you :hugs:

Mrs N any news on O yet? How frustrating for you.

Jeannette how are you doing?

Jaytee hope your ok hun

Butterfly have you recovered from your Friday night hangover! :rofl: Glad everything went well at the docs for you and you got what you wanted :hugs:

I've had a lovely weekend - spent ages cuddling my nephew yesterday! I kept him all to myself :rofl: Been jet washing the patio today and then ending up having a water fight with my OH!! 

Been having a few niggles this evening don't know what thats about - i've given up guessing my body! :dohh:

Hope your all doing great girls!

:hug:


----------



## Jeannette

niggles are good Haley!!

Well, I have been trying to lay very low this month...no temping, not a lot of obsessing or symptom spotting.....but I have to say I think I am going to lose my cool completely soon! I have been having all kinds of pains in my abdomen....stabbing/pulling pains a few days ago, a different kind of crampiness, sore lower back, REALLY sore boobs, but most interesting of all is my nausia. I've been getting it every day, sometimes when I haven't eaten and many times when I am/have. Very different than normal. All making me very hopeful EXCEPT the :bfn: I got this morning. It's still early though....I am going to TRY not to test again till.....Thursday?? Is that asking too much of myself??


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> niggles are good Haley!!
> 
> Well, I have been trying to lay very low this month...no temping, not a lot of obsessing or symptom spotting.....but I have to say I think I am going to lose my cool completely soon! I have been having all kinds of pains in my abdomen....stabbing/pulling pains a few days ago, a different kind of crampiness, sore lower back, REALLY sore boobs, but most interesting of all is my nausia. I've been getting it every day, sometimes when I haven't eaten and many times when I am/have. Very different than normal. All making me very hopeful EXCEPT the :bfn: I got this morning. It's still early though....I am going to TRY not to test again till.....Thursday?? Is that asking too much of myself??

Hi all,

Feel alright now after having a nap for an hour! Had some AF style cramps earlier on before sleeping but they are gone now. AF is due on Thursday. Maybe I should give in to the symptom spotting, I would be afraid if I did though, my imagination would go into total overdrive!

Ooh some niggles Hayley - that could be a good thing

Loulou - symptoms sound promising for you too!

Jeanette - how many DPO are you? It could be way too early to test.


----------



## Jeannette

Hey leelee, honestly I have no idea! I don't do opk and since I didn't test this month I can only guess by my cm and length in my cycle. I had ewcm April 29th-May 3.....so I'd guess between and 7 and 11 days. so yes, could still be early!!


----------



## H8106629

Hi Jeannette - you are in the same situation as me!! I totally havent been keeping count but can guess that its about 3 weeks since i last had a visit. Im experiencing exactly the same symptoms as you. Ive been having nausea every day since last Tuesday. Today I havent been too bad til tonight and now im feeling really :sick: 
I tried to have a small glass of wine with fresh orange last night and I just couldnt drink it - thats really unusual for me. 
I have done 3 tests in the last week and all :bfn: but to be honest, im also thinking that it may be too early. Its just sooooooo frustrating having to wait. 
My partner is now saying if the :witch: arrives this month, i must be going crazy imagining all these symtoms!! 

Fingers crossed for a :bfp:!!!! xx


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Hey leelee, honestly I have no idea! I don't do opk and since I didn't test this month I can only guess by my cm and length in my cycle. I had ewcm April 29th-May 3.....so I'd guess between and 7 and 11 days. so yes, could still be early!!

Well fingers crossed you get some good news on Thursday. I will be testing then if my temps miraculously get a bit higher!


----------



## leelee

H8106629 said:


> Hi Jeannette - you are in the same situation as me!! I totally havent been keeping count but can guess that its about 3 weeks since i last had a visit. Im experiencing exactly the same symptoms as you. Ive been having nausea every day since last Tuesday. Today I havent been too bad til tonight and now im feeling really :sick:
> I tried to have a small glass of wine with fresh orange last night and I just couldnt drink it - thats really unusual for me.
> I have done 3 tests in the last week and all :bfn: but to be honest, im also thinking that it may be too early. Its just sooooooo frustrating having to wait.
> My partner is now saying if the :witch: arrives this month, i must be going crazy imagining all these symtoms!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for a :bfp:!!!! xx

Sounds very promising H8!!!


----------



## Jeannette

Are you going to just keep testing H8? 

Thanks leelee! Here's hoping to a big temp rise for you!! :dust:


----------



## Jeannette

Oh, forgot to mention (perhaps because of TMI) how wet I have been feeling and when I check my cervix the HUGE amounts of creamy yellowish cm. Is the yellowish thing bad???


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Are you going to just keep testing H8?
> 
> Thanks leelee! Here's hoping to a big temp rise for you!! :dust:

Thanks Jeanette!

I think yellow CM is supposed to be a very good thing!

I have been getting creamy CM as well. THink I did last month as well but can't remember.I should keep a diary.


----------



## H8106629

I used a clear blue test on Thur night and got :bfn:.....then used a crappy Asda one yesterday but to be honest I did that just for the crack cos i had it in the house. Im telling myself im going to try & wait til Wed to test but its sooooooo hard. I think if I test again and get :bfn: i will start to become quite sinical :( Whats your plans? xx


----------



## leelee

H8106629 said:


> I used a clear blue test on Thur night and got :bfn:.....then used a crappy Asda one yesterday but to be honest I did that just for the crack cos i had it in the house. Im telling myself im going to try & wait til Wed to test but its sooooooo hard. I think if I test again and get :bfn: i will start to become quite sinical :( Whats your plans? xx

Your right. It is so hard. Well I have a short LP and AF is due at 11 DPO on Thurs so no point in testing before then. If my temp drops on Wed or Thurs I won't bother testing either as I'll know that AF is on the way.


----------



## H8106629

This is going to sound silly but im new.... could you tell me what AM? etc means please or tell me the page where i can view all abrievations??:blush:

(that way il be able to respond because I know what you mean!!)


----------



## leelee

H8106629 said:


> This is going to sound silly but im new.... could you tell me what AM? etc means please or tell me the page where i can view all abrievations??:blush:
> 
> (that way il be able to respond because I know what you mean!!)

Hiya,

Do you mean AF. It means Aunt Flo (period)

The abbreviations page is here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## H8106629

Haha yes it was AF i was meaning....thanks - now i will be able to make sence of what people are saying...xx


----------



## leelee

H8106629 said:


> Haha yes it was AF i was meaning....thanks - now i will be able to make sence of what people are saying...xx

No prob. You will soon get into the swing of things!


----------



## flumpy

evening ladies!!!

Hayley - a few niggles could be good do you think you are about to ov?

Leelee - fingers crossed for thursday

jeannette - could still be way to early for a BFP!! so keep up the PMA until you test again

h8 - when will you be testing again - i personally hate BFN's so I am not testing till AF is a week late (unless she shows up on time of course!!) 

i am trying to occupy myself as i am very early in the 2ww and the more i think about it the more it drags!!! i need to think of something to pass the time!! any ideas girls??


----------



## Jeannette

Do you have any rooms in your house that need to be redecorate flumpy?? :)


----------



## polaris

littlehush said:


> well after this morning i decided to go and get a superdrug test....and.....:bfp: Its even clearer in real life! im just praying this one sticks!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Littlehush, that is such brilliant news!!! Please let this be a sticky one!!! Sending you loads of really sticky babydust!!!!
You have been through such a lot, I really want this to work out for you!!Does your doc have any idea why you m/c before?


----------



## polaris

Hi girls, 
thanks for all the good wishes and congratulations regarding the thesis. I have to say it is a great feeling to have it done. And will be even better when it is handed in tomorrow! 
So tired now, off to bed!
Talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## SpecialK

Congrats on finishing the thesis polaris! I wrote an optional thesis 5 years ago and that was stressful enough (it was not required and we didn't have to defend it)! It was only about 150 pages so I can imagine the absolute sigh of relief after over 300 pages!! Well done.

I can't believe I'm only on 8DPO!!! It feels like I ovulated a month ago!!! Argh! 9 days until testing!!! Totally symptom-less. Not feeling like my month. On a lighter note...only 54 days until my wedding!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## polaris

Congrats on your wedding SpecialK, 54 days will fly by!! Have you got much left to organize?


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Hi girls,
> thanks for all the good wishes and congratulations regarding the thesis. I have to say it is a great feeling to have it done. And will be even better when it is handed in tomorrow!
> So tired now, off to bed!
> Talk to you all tomorrow

Congrats on the thesis. I'm sure it will be a great relief to hand it in!


----------



## hayley2

Hey leelee i've just been checking out your chart and i think it looks great! If you look at polaris and littlehushs pg chart there temps aren't all over the place like the previous months have been for you. Yours are very steady and still way above the coverline - could you be our next BFP???!!!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hey leelee i've just been checking out your chart and i think it looks great! If you look at polaris and littlehushs pg chart there temps aren't all over the place like the previous months have been for you. Yours are very steady and still way above the coverline - could you be our next BFP???!!!

Aw thanks for saying that Hayley. You are so supportive.

I was actually very upset this morning as I hate my temps :(

I just feel like they are going to drop tomorrow and Af will arrive on Thursday. The I feel really bad cos I know you and Mrs N are still waiting to O and at least I have O'd but I can't help it. The worst thing is my parents are visiting o Thursday and my cramps are usually quite bad, for one, plus my mother can read me like a book and I don't want to worry her.

How are you? Hope it is sunny where you are today?


----------



## littlehush

morning girls

Im feeling down today, my temp went down just like it would, as af is due today, i did another test this morning and even tho the line is slightly thicker its not as dark i think. Im really expecting this to be a chemical pg. 

xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> morning girls
> 
> Im feeling down today, my temp went down just like it would, as af is due today, i did another test this morning and even tho the line is slightly thicker its not as dark i think. Im really expecting this to be a chemical pg.
> 
> xxx

I'm so sorry Littlehush, the temp hasn't gone down too much. I really hope AF doesn't arrive for you. I am thinking of you.

:hugs:


----------



## littlehush

leelee said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> morning girls
> 
> Im feeling down today, my temp went down just like it would, as af is due today, i did another test this morning and even tho the line is slightly thicker its not as dark i think. Im really expecting this to be a chemical pg.
> 
> xxx
> 
> I'm so sorry Littlehush, the temp hasn't gone down too much. I really hope AF doesn't arrive for you. I am thinking of you.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


thanks hun xxx OH is home today so im gonna try and keep busy with him today. Im just praying im wrong xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> morning girls
> 
> Im feeling down today, my temp went down just like it would, as af is due today, i did another test this morning and even tho the line is slightly thicker its not as dark i think. Im really expecting this to be a chemical pg.
> 
> xxx
> 
> I'm so sorry Littlehush, the temp hasn't gone down too much. I really hope AF doesn't arrive for you. I am thinking of you.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks hun xxx OH is home today so im gonna try and keep busy with him today. Im just praying im wrong xxxClick to expand...

I really really hope you are wrong as well.


----------



## Jeannette

I hope you are wrong too littlehush!! :hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Oh girls you both sound so down :hugs:

Right leelee you need your PMA head on! You know that there is no way to tell with your temps until the day she is due. I think your chart looks great! Don't feel bad as we are still waiting to O. We are all different and we all have a different journey to take to get what we want. :hugs:

littlehush please keep thinking positive thoughts to your little bean. I don't think you can read too much into a slight dip in temps yet. I understand why you feel concerned and i'm sending you lots of sticky baby dust :hugs:


----------



## flumpy

oh little hush - it might just be a blip with your temp - dont read too much into it - fingers crossed it all works out

polaris - well done on the thesis - i bet you are so glad it is out of the way

leelee - i hope hayley is right - if your chart is different from all previous months i am sure it is a good sign!!!

hayley - how you doing? still enjoying your relaxed approach?

wow 54 days till you wedding how exciting - i hope you are going to put some pics on here for us girls!!

actually i have got a couple of rooms that need decorating! i might make a start on those later today!!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Oh girls you both sound so down :hugs:
> 
> Right leelee you need your PMA head on! You know that there is no way to tell with your temps until the day she is due. I think your chart looks great! Don't feel bad as we are still waiting to O. We are all different and we all have a different journey to take to get what we want. :hugs:
> 
> littlehush please keep thinking positive thoughts to your little bean. I don't think you can read too much into a slight dip in temps yet. I understand why you feel concerned and i'm sending you lots of sticky baby dust :hugs:

Hi Hayley,

Your right. I shouldn't be getting so negative so early on. Maybe it is a defence mechanism. Tomorrow's temp might be way more positive!

How are you? Any sign of O for you yet? Are you still uplifted by what the medium said?


----------



## polaris

Hi girls.

Littlehush I had a look at your chart and it looks absolutely fine to me, your temperature is still way above coverline. Pregnancy charts do go up and down like that. I really hope everything is OK. I can understand why you are worried though, especially after previous disappointments and losses. The whole of first trimester is a bit like that. I'm sure AF will stay away today though and your temp will be right back up tomorrow.

Leelee - really sorry to hear you are feeling down. Like Hayley says your chart looks good to me. 

:hug: to everyone that needs one.


----------



## Jeannette

I'm at work but just had to log on, partly because I am procrastinating and partly because I needed a distraction from the fact that I SOOOO feel like the prenatal vit I took a few minutes ago is not going to stay in my stomach if you know what I mean!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ok well I haven't been on for a couple of days so I've had alot to catch up on.

Firstly - Littlehush the picture of your BFP is fab! seriously try not to worry about your temp today - it is still way about the coverline.

Hayley - no hangover on Saturday morning - was a big surprise! Loving your PMA hun :hugs:

Leelee, Mrs N and Flumpy - I've seen your posts about losing weight - oh dear! Looks like we're all going to be in the same boat this week?!! what's happened!! perhaps we need to eat 'DUST'!!! :rofl:

Polaris - such a relief for your thesis being handed in I bet - well done! :happydance:

H8, Jeannette and SpecialK :hugs:
Hope I've not missed anyone....... rubbish memory and there was a few days to read! :dohh:

As for me well I've no idea whether I'm ovulating or not....... I'm temping but it's all over the place, can't tell with CM because I still can't tell the difference between EWCM and :spermy: sorry TMI suppose I'll just have to wait and see! :hissy:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jeannette ............. did your vitamin stay down? :hugs:


----------



## Jeannette

I ate a gronola bar and that seems to have settled my stomach a bit....still queasy but not afraid of embarassing myself in my meeting this am!! :rofl:


----------



## Nibbler

Hello girls, my 1st post  

This is my 1st 2WW! For the past few days, I had been feeling groggy in the head, just not feeling the best. And my nipples started to hurt and I had some minor cramps. It is only my 1st 2WW and AF is not due til end of this week... Still with the way I was feeling, I thought, maybe?... So I went out and got the FR, did a test at lunch time and as expected: :bfn:

My head is now feeling better. I am only left with mild cramps... I think :witch: will get me...

Thanks for sharing. I am just feeling a bit down at the moment and need to talk to someone... :cry:


----------



## buttons1

Welcome Nibbler hopefully your :witch: stays away and you do get your :bfp: at end of the week good luck


----------



## Jeannette

Keep up the PMA Nibbler!! It could be too early still!


----------



## leelee

Welcome Nibbler!

Hopefully you tested too early and you get your :bfp: at the end of the week!


----------



## hopeful24

Hello! Im desperate to talk to people who are going through the same thing as myself!!! I am currently on my TWW but unfortunately for me I have really irregular periods. Really long cycles (maybe about 35-40 days) - which means i dont know when to test!!! Had *last period 6th April.* I have had a few neg tests so far but I am on about day 36 of cycle with no show from AF. 

I have been having a few mild headaches, some mild dizzyness and palpatations. I have also had stomach cramps for 1 week (obvious but not as bad a AF pain). Then when that subsided I am now left with a constant bloated 'tender' pressure kind of feeling low down near my pelvic area.

Anyoe else experiencing this? Sorry if youve already discussed this - I couldnt read all the posts. 
:hissy:
Dont know how often to retest and when to wait until???!!!
:hissy:
Female advice require!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## hopeful24

Required...even!


----------



## loulou58

Hey everyone, i will go have a read and catch up now, still symptom spotting and i know i shouldnt, AF is iminent now to start spotting ready for her visit possibly friday but no change really so far, still pretty, um, wet, down there, lots of cm. and my boobs still tender but im trying not to think about anythin too much...I just really really want this to be my month!!


----------



## Nibbler

Thank you for the encouragements! But my symptoms seemed to be so much milder today and not to mention the :bfn:, I am pretty sure AF will be visiting later on this week... 

Hopeful24 and LouLou, I hope this will be it! Your :bfp:! Best of luck and my thoughts will be with you!!:hug:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey everyone, i will go have a read and catch up now, still symptom spotting and i know i shouldnt, AF is iminent now to start spotting ready for her visit possibly friday but no change really so far, still pretty, um, wet, down there, lots of cm. and my boobs still tender but im trying not to think about anythin too much...I just really really want this to be my month!!

Sounds great Loulou!


----------



## sbiermann

hopeful24 said:


> I have been having a few mild headaches, some mild dizzyness and palpatations. I have also had stomach cramps for 1 week (obvious but not as bad a AF pain). Then when that subsided I am now left with a constant bloated 'tender' pressure kind of feeling low down near my pelvic area.
> 
> Anyoe else experiencing this? Sorry if youve already discussed this - I couldnt read all the posts.
> :hissy:
> Dont know how often to retest and when to wait until???!!!
> :hissy:
> Female advice require!!!!!!! xxxxx

I've been experiencing that! Only my cramps were severe and localized and only lasted one night. But I'm definitely with you on the palpatations and the dizziness. I've had the bloated pressure too. I've had :bfn: for a week (I started spotting around AF but it was never anything like :witch:) but today I had a quantitative blood tests, waiting for the results tomorrow. I think I may have just gotten a :bfp: on a couple hpts though...trying not to get too excited until the doc calls tomorrow. I did find out that I have a really nasty bladder infection today though, and that's probably the reason for all the pressure. I get them all the time and they are usually very painful with dark pee, but this time I have no pain at all and my pee is clear as water. Let me know how things turn out for you! Best wishes! :hug:


----------



## Jeannette

It's been so quiet in here lately!!!! How is everyone???


----------



## hayley2

Hey girls!

leelee hows your temp today hunni?

littlehush how are you doing?


----------



## littlehush

hayley2 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> leelee hows your temp today hunni?
> 
> littlehush how are you doing?

Hey hun xxx
Im good today, temp went back up so i a bit more happier. Still worried but i am trying to relax, im just taking it easy and have decided to have a bed day, i know lazy :rofl: I just want to skip to the 12 week mark as i know then i will enjoy this pg, wishing my life away!

How are you? xxx


----------



## emalou90

hi there littlehush :D congrats x


----------



## Jeannette

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.......I am in TOTAL SHOCK....poas this am, and it is faint...maybe even really faint, but it's a line!!!!!


----------



## littlehush

Jeannette said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.......I am in TOTAL SHOCK....poas this am, and it is faint...maybe even really faint, but it's a line!!!!!

Ohhh exciting! You got a pic? xxxx


----------



## Jeannette

I don't....I will post one later when I get home!! When are you due littlehush?


----------



## littlehush

Jeannette said:


> I don't....I will post one later when I get home!! When are you due littlehush?

Im due (according to the online calculators) on the 18th jan xxx

Look forward to seeing the pic
xxx


----------



## Jeannette

Okay, so I feel totally :muaha: going from excited to finding the next thing to worry about but I've read a lot of posts on chemicals on bnb lately....is this something I should be worried about?? If I'm not mistaken, it seems like the biggest problem is when you find out really soon like 7-9 dpo.....then again, I don't know exactly when I o'd.......argh!! Okay, deep breath!! :awww:


----------



## leelee

Wow Jeanette,

That is amazing! You must be thrilled.

Hayley - my thermometer broke this morning so couldn't take my temp. Was not impressed at all. Am still not. Ordered new thermometer but it won't arrive until tomorrow at the latest.

So am in limbo. Maybe it is a good thing. How are you?


----------



## Jeannette

According to online I'm Jan 21.....so close!!


----------



## Jeannette

I don't know leelee...I didn't temp this month....


----------



## leelee

Well a line is a line as they say!

What were your symptoms again? You can give the rest of us hope!


----------



## littlehush

leelee- i missed a day taken my temps this cycle and look what happened! But i must say i was not chuffed and it really bothered me not having that day :rofl: silly hey!

Jeannette- Its exciting stuff hey! I just cant stop worrying tho, MUST RELAX!


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> leelee- i missed a day taken my temps this cycle and look what happened! But i must say i was not chuffed and it really bothered me not having that day :rofl: silly hey!
> 
> Jeannette- Its exciting stuff hey! I just cant stop worrying tho, MUST RELAX!

Thanks Littlehush,

Hopefully I will get a new thermometer in time for Thursday. That is when AF is due.

Your temps look brill!


----------



## Jeannette

The biggest symptom that gave me hope is the nautiousness I've had for the last week or so...it would come several times a day, when I didn't eat or when I did. My appetite is also down quite a bit. The other things, which have happened in 2ww before are being tired, sore boobs (though def more sore lately.....i woke up this am after sleeping on my stomach awhile it OMG IT HURT!), backache, and dull af like cramps. Oh, and I had kind-of a niggly pain on the mid/right side of my pelvis about a week ago. Yesterday and today I've felt like I'm coming down with a headcold, and I dont' know if its related but you should see my eyes this morning!! Bloodshot and as one coworker said "glassy"....that's new!


----------



## polaris

Jeannette - I'm over the moon for you!!! How exciting that you and littlehush are so close in dates!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> The biggest symptom that gave me hope is the nautiousness I've had for the last week or so...it would come several times a day, when I didn't eat or when I did. My appetite is also down quite a bit. The other things, which have happened in 2ww before are being tired, sore boobs (though def more sore lately.....i woke up this am after sleeping on my stomach awhile it OMG IT HURT!), backache, and dull af like cramps. Oh, and I had kind-of a niggly pain on the mid/right side of my pelvis about a week ago. Yesterday and today I've felt like I'm coming down with a headcold, and I dont' know if its related but you should see my eyes this morning!! Bloodshot and as one coworker said "glassy"....that's new!

Thanks! So will you test again when you go home? I am so tempted to test now as I have no temps to go by but will try and hold out til thermometer arrives. Am only 9 DPO today!


----------



## Jeannette

Thank you Polaris!! :)


----------



## Jeannette

Oh Leelee keeping fx for you!! I was thinking of waiting till tomorrow.....I bought a three pack. If I test again later today it isn't likely to be darker right, since it won't be fmu?? I was thinking I'd do one tomorrow and then the next day and over the weekend maybe a digi?


----------



## H8106629

Hi everyone 

Jeannette! Im so pleased for you :hugs:

Hopeful welcome & I think im feeling similar to you!! 

LouLou & LeeLee - got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! 

I was reading Jeannettes symptoms and decided to test = :bfn: Im gutted!! 
Ive had nausea all this week until today, i seem to be fine. Sad to say it but when I didnt wake up wanting to puke, i was :(

Never mind...PMA I suppose .... though im starting to think the :witch: will be paying me a visit. 

Im going to try and stop testing... its really making me lose hope. This is test number 4 now...

xx:cry:


----------



## Jeannette

What dpo are you H8? I tested on Sunday and it was :bfn:....forced myself to wait until today and even now it is really faint. Hoping its darker tomorrow!


----------



## emalou90

Good afternoon girls :)
i'm just updating you all, as i dont want to abandon this thread,
early pregnancy is not too bad :) apart from obviously the sickness (not vomiting though yayy)
im so bloated though! i feel LOADS pregnant already even though im not far gone haha.

So how is everyone else?

Any testers soon?

Any good looking symptoms?

:) x


----------



## leelee

Yay, my thermometer is back working again. my OH fixed it! Looking forward to taking my temp tomorrow. Fingers crossed it won't be way down. 

Will catch up with all the posters in a little while!


----------



## hayley2

Wow Jeannette!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Fab news!!!! Your holiday did you the world of good - good old fashioned BD and you've caught the egg!!!!!

Blimey girls your all dropping like flies! :rofl: Lets hope the pg bug is as catching as swine flu :rofl:

leelee i can't wait to see your morning temp! Good old OH to the rescue :rofl:

littlehush lovely little temp rise this morning! Great news!

Well i've had crippling O pains since yest! The worst i've ever had them, i reckon i must have O'd about 6 eggs! Aaaahhhh! HeHeHe

OH and I took full advantage of my pain and BD 3 times in 36 hours. I've got a great feeling about this cycle!


----------



## Jeannette

Sextuplets for you Haley!!! :rofl:


----------



## hayley2

So Jeannette give me the low down of how often you DTD!?

Really hoping i can join you soon!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Wow Jeannette!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Fab news!!!! Your holiday did you the world of good - good old fashioned BD and you've caught the egg!!!!!
> 
> Blimey girls your all dropping like flies! :rofl: Lets hope the pg bug is as catching as swine flu :rofl:
> 
> leelee i can't wait to see your morning temp! Good old OH to the rescue :rofl:
> 
> littlehush lovely little temp rise this morning! Great news!
> 
> Well i've had crippling O pains since yest! The worst i've ever had them, i reckon i must have O'd about 6 eggs! Aaaahhhh! HeHeHe
> 
> OH and I took full advantage of my pain and BD 3 times in 36 hours. I've got a great feeling about this cycle!

Great stuff Hayley - you are O'ing!!!! Glad you got lots of BD'ing in!


----------



## H8106629

Hi Jeanette - I have no idea what DPO i am.... Im new to all this & clearly have sooooooo much to learn!!!!


----------



## hopeful24

Hi *H8106629*

Im new too! Where are you in your cycle etc?
DO you have many symptoms other nausea. I feel like Im imagining them!!!!

Help! Ive tested about 4 times now .....all :bfn:!!!!!!


xxxx


----------



## H8106629

Wow I think wer both in the same boat!! 

I think im roughly late in week 3 of my cycle... maybe into week 4. Last month it was 6 weeks before I had a period though because it was my first month off the pill. 

Symptoms: lots of nausea (until today), very sensitive b00bs, mood swings (major ones), totally gone off the thought of alcohol (very very unusual - I usually hav a glass of wine on a Tue to watch with Holby City). Today & yesterday I have had cramps - like the type if usually get when im on AF - but very little nausea. 

I tested again today and negative :( so im starting to give up hope!!!!!! AAAAARGH!!!!! 

What about you hopeful?? 

XXX


----------



## flumpy

jeanette - amazing news!!!! so pleased for you - get a pic on when you can!!!

Hayley - glad you are o'ing finally!!! and you made good use of it i see lol!!!

Leelee - sorry your thermometer broke - at least you have got it working agin for tomorrow!!

h8 - sorry about the BFN - it might still be too early!!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> jeanette - amazing news!!!! so pleased for you - get a pic on when you can!!!
> 
> Hayley - glad you are o'ing finally!!! and you made good use of it i see lol!!!
> 
> Leelee - sorry your thermometer broke - at least you have got it working agin for tomorrow!!
> 
> h8 - sorry about the BFN - it might still be too early!!!

Hey Flumpy how are you?

There are so many people on here now. It's brill but so hard to remember everyone!


----------



## flumpy

littlehush - glad you are feeling better about the pg and that the temp went up!

emalou - glad pregnancy isnt too bad for you at the moment

hopeful - when is af due? maybe its too early for BFP?!

well as for me still early on in the 2ww i cant believe how slow the week is going for me - 4 more days till i offically allow myself to ss - then 7 more till testing..... agrrhhhh i am slowly going insane!!!!


----------



## flumpy

leelee said:


> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> jeanette - amazing news!!!! so pleased for you - get a pic on when you can!!!
> 
> Hayley - glad you are o'ing finally!!! and you made good use of it i see lol!!!
> 
> Leelee - sorry your thermometer broke - at least you have got it working agin for tomorrow!!
> 
> h8 - sorry about the BFN - it might still be too early!!!
> 
> Hey Flumpy how are you?
> 
> There are so many people on here now. It's brill but so hard to remember everyone!Click to expand...

i know tell me about it!!! we need to get some BFP'S this month girls so that we can all bombard 1st tri together lol!!!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> jeanette - amazing news!!!! so pleased for you - get a pic on when you can!!!
> 
> Hayley - glad you are o'ing finally!!! and you made good use of it i see lol!!!
> 
> Leelee - sorry your thermometer broke - at least you have got it working agin for tomorrow!!
> 
> h8 - sorry about the BFN - it might still be too early!!!
> 
> Hey Flumpy how are you?
> 
> There are so many people on here now. It's brill but so hard to remember everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> i know tell me about it!!! we need to get some BFP'S this month girls so that we can all bombard 1st tri together lol!!!!Click to expand...

Lol, that would be brill! HOw many DPO are you?


----------



## Jeannette

Yes Flumpy!! I am so not going there without you all!! (so that said hope you all don't mind me lingering around for a while....)

Haley.....if I answer your question you might want to give me a cyber-slap...


----------



## flumpy

only 4 DPO booo!! i have got ages to go and i am already tempted to test!

what about you? i know you put it on this thread earlier but there were so many posts I have forgotten!!!


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Yes Flumpy!! I am so not going there without you all!! (so that said hope you all don't mind me lingering around for a while....)
> 
> Haley.....if I answer your question you might want to give me a cyber-slap...

Was it not many times Jeanette????

How are you feeling? What did your OH say? Sometimes I let myself think about how I would feel but I get too excited so have to stop. Your so lucky!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> only 4 DPO booo!! i have got ages to go and i am already tempted to test!
> 
> what about you? i know you put it on this thread earlier but there were so many posts I have forgotten!!!

Not too bad at least you are in the 2WW. I am 9 DPO. No real symptoms except my boobs are hopping. They are not sore to touch but are more tingly and sore under the skin (constantly). Does anyone have that?


----------



## flumpy

jeanette - of course you can hang around - just please take me with you !!!- actually scrap that - please take all of us with you - I am so pleased for you hun xx


----------



## Jeannette

It was not many times at all....in fact, in the right week this month it was only once!!! I said I was being laid back!!! :blush:

I haven't told oh yet.....I want to wait until I get a darker line or something on a digi......I've just never known this early before and I want to make sure it's not chemical.

The really crazy part is I CANNOT keep a secret!! And I am SO proud of myself for going all day and not telling any of my friends because I want oh to know first. I am so thankful for you ladies....without you I'd be going bananas!!! :hugs:


----------



## flumpy

leelee said:


> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> only 4 DPO booo!! i have got ages to go and i am already tempted to test!
> 
> what about you? i know you put it on this thread earlier but there were so many posts I have forgotten!!!
> 
> Not too bad at least you are in the 2WW. I am 9 DPO. No real symptoms except my boobs are hopping. They are not sore to touch but are more tingly and sore under the skin (constantly). Does anyone have that?Click to expand...

yeah i should be gratreful that i am not still on cd1!!!! I had that exact boob thing that you are talking about last time i was pg!!! oooh interesting!!!


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> It was not many times at all....in fact, in the right week this month it was only once!!! I said I was being laid back!!! :blush:
> 
> I haven't told oh yet.....I want to wait until I get a darker line or something on a digi......I've just never known this early before and I want to make sure it's not chemical.
> 
> The really crazy part is I CANNOT keep a secret!! And I am SO proud of myself for going all day and not telling any of my friends because I want oh to know first. I am so thankful for you ladies....without you I'd be going bananas!!! :hugs:

Well I am delighted the one time for you worked!!! You are so good keeping it to yourself. I would have to tell OH, but only cos I have never seen a :bfp: before so I would be so shocked!

Can't wait til you do the digi!


----------



## flumpy

Jeannette said:


> It was not many times at all....in fact, in the right week this month it was only once!!! I said I was being laid back!!! :blush:
> 
> I haven't told oh yet.....I want to wait until I get a darker line or something on a digi......I've just never known this early before and I want to make sure it's not chemical.
> 
> The really crazy part is I CANNOT keep a secret!! And I am SO proud of myself for going all day and not telling any of my friends because I want oh to know first. I am so thankful for you ladies....without you I'd be going bananas!!! :hugs:

i would also go bananas if i didnt have you ladies - and when i do get my BFP you lot will be the first to know - isnt it strange that most of us find out about everyones BFP's before anyone else!!!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> only 4 DPO booo!! i have got ages to go and i am already tempted to test!
> 
> what about you? i know you put it on this thread earlier but there were so many posts I have forgotten!!!
> 
> Not too bad at least you are in the 2WW. I am 9 DPO. No real symptoms except my boobs are hopping. They are not sore to touch but are more tingly and sore under the skin (constantly). Does anyone have that?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i should be gratreful that i am not still on cd1!!!! I had that exact boob thing that you are talking about last time i was pg!!! oooh interesting!!!Click to expand...

ooh, you are making me so excited now!!!


----------



## H8106629

Yeah well done Jeannette - I wouldnt be able to keep it a secret!! I agree with LeeLee about getting a shock when I saw it. I would probs drop it & break it knowing my luck haha!!!


----------



## flumpy

it was the first thing i noticed - and the reason i took a pg test - it was first cycle off pill so i assumed there would be not way i could be pg - got the boob thing and thought mmmm..... so i took a test and bam BFP!!! fingers crossed it means the same for you - have you set a date for testing - if AF doesnt show?


----------



## leelee

H8106629 said:


> Yeah well done Jeannette - I wouldnt be able to keep it a secret!! I agree with LeeLee about getting a shock when I saw it. I would probs drop it & break it knowing my luck haha!!!

I'm with you on that one H8!!!

Mrs N and Butterfly - where are you? I miss you

Polaris - how are you enjoying your week off?

Loulou - come online. I want you to SS with me!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> it was the first thing i noticed - and the reason i took a pg test - it was first cycle off pill so i assumed there would be not way i could be pg - got the boob thing and thought mmmm..... so i took a test and bam BFP!!! fingers crossed it means the same for you - have you set a date for testing - if AF doesnt show?

Well FF has told me to test on Thursday as that is when AF is due. I will prob keep an eye on my temps. No point in testing if my temp dips as AF will be on the way. Knowing me I will prob test anyway even I get a dip!


----------



## flumpy

ooh not long to go at all then!! good luck! i will log on tomorrow to see what happened with your temp!!! i do sometimes worry that it is a bit mental to be this iobsessed and concerned about someone elses menstrual cycle - least of all someone you have never met !!!!!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> ooh not long to go at all then!! good luck! i will log on tomorrow to see what happened with your temp!!! i do sometimes worry that it is a bit mental to be this iobsessed and concerned about someone elses menstrual cycle - least of all someone you have never met !!!!!!

Lol! I know what you mean. I love seeing how other people are getting on as well! Nevermind, maybe we can all meet up with our bumps or our buggies some day!!!!

Preferably 9 months time!!!


----------



## flumpy

PMA - definitely in 9 months time!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Hi girls :wave:

wow another :bfp: congratulations jeanette! :wohoo:

I'm on the 0900-2130 shift at work this week having worked last week and the weekend too so I'm not around much as it is pretty much get up, work, get home, go to sleep, get up :rofl:
Tis my birthday tomorrow, not the most fun way to spend it - at work!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> wow another :bfp: congratulations jeanette! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm on the 0900-2130 shift at work this week having worked last week and the weekend too so I'm not around much as it is pretty much get up, work, get home, go to sleep, get up :rofl:
> Tis my birthday tomorrow, not the most fun way to spend it - at work!

Early birthday wishes for you Mrs N!!! Hope you have a lovely day and your hubby spoils you when you get home. When are you giving him the photos?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Gosh you have been busy chatting today!

Congratulations Jeannette - that's wicked news I'm so happy for you.

Sorry not been on Leelee - missed you too :hugs:

It's absolutely great PMA going on here. I'm so excited as I can feel there are more BFP's on their way!!

As for me well FF is saying I ovulated 4 days ago so that's good......... we didn't BD at the right time but then they recommend you wait at least a month after mc anyway but at least I've ovulated......... not looking forward to AF .......... if I remember rightly the first one after mc is horrendous.

Anyway enough doom and gloom.

PMA BFP PMA BFP PMA BFP ....... to all you ladies who will be testing soon.

Well done to my buddy on Clomid who has also Ovulated! :hugs:

Mrs N - wishing you a very happy birthday for tomorrow :hugs:

Lots of Love girls. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jeannette

Thank you Butterfly and Mrs N -- and happy early birthday!!


----------



## loulou58

Leelee I'm here! Hehe how are you hunny? I've still had lots of wind, sore sore boobs, tired, backache and i'm getting like dull aches that are like af but not? If this isn't my month then god knows what I'll be feeling when I am pregnant!! How's your ss going?

Jeanette!!!!!!!!!!!BFP!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooohappy for you!! I hope it with littlehush's is the first of many in a bunch for us!! 

Hayley you ov'd! Woo! And so much more I can't remember now please forgive me ladies!! Don't be worryin flumpy it will soon be time to test fir you hang in tight!!


I'm going to test on frimorn when she is due ithink if i've not spotted, I've only got a boots test though which is like 50miu isn't it? So I don't hold out much hope!! But pma!!
Xxxxxx


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Leelee I'm here! Hehe how are you hunny? I've still had lots of wind, sore sore boobs, tired, backache and i'm getting like dull aches that are like af but not? If this isn't my month then god knows what I'll be feeling when I am pregnant!! How's your ss going?
> 
> Jeanette!!!!!!!!!!!BFP!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooohappy for you!! I hope it with littlehush's is the first of many in a bunch for us!!
> 
> Hayley you ov'd! Woo! And so much more I can't remember now please forgive me ladies!! Don't be worryin flumpy it will soon be time to test fir you hang in tight!!
> 
> 
> I'm going to test on frimorn when she is due ithink if i've not spotted, I've only got a boots test though which is like 50miu isn't it? So I don't hold out much hope!! But pma!!
> Xxxxxx

Hey, your back!!!! Symptoms sound very very good! Usually you spot a few days before and it sounds like there is nothing for you this month! I hope this is it for you!

Butterfly - Yay your back!!!!

Hayley - your PMA is brill this month!

Jeanette - did you test again this morning?

Well my temp rose this morning. Trying not to get too excited as I took B-50 complex this month so maybe my LP has increased. 

Only symptom I have this morning is that my nipples are erect all the time. Does anyone have that?


----------



## littlehush

leelee- what a great temp rise, i'll get excited for you :rofl: 

I went mental last night :dohh::blush: Locked the dog in the garden as he was barking too much ( i did let him back in after 30 min, there was no harming of animals during my rage..LOL), yelled at the fish tank because one of the fish had died :rofl:
But worst of all had a right go at OH for nothing, then went on to say i wish i wasnt pg (thats right WASNT) because i would prefer to be upset for a day if af had arrived than sit here worrying that im going to MC again...daft hey?!

I feel much better today and im actually on :cloud9: im pg! Dont know if i can blame it on the hormones but i think i will :rofl:

Hope everyone has a lovely day xxx


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.
Littlehush - I would definitely blame it on the hormones. Glad you are feeling better today. The early days are so worrying but keeping everything crossed that everything will work out perfectly for you this time.

Leelee - your chart is looking great. And erect nipples are definitely a sign, I have had them the whole way along - OH loves it, LOL!

Butterfly - good news that your cycle seems to be back to normal quickly. I hope AF isn't too hard on you.

Hayley- yay that you've O'd! PMA for this month!!

MrsN - happy birthday! You'll just have to properly celebrate when you're not working such a long day. And make sure OH spoils you when you do get home!

Well I am loving not having anything that I'm supposed to be doing - can't get used to it though, I keep feeling like there's something I should be doing that I'm not!! I'm off to visit my parents for a few days so probably won't be on here much till Sunday. Hopefully there'll be lots more BFPs by the time I get back!!


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> leelee- what a great temp rise, i'll get excited for you :rofl:
> 
> I went mental last night :dohh::blush: Locked the dog in the garden as he was barking too much ( i did let him back in after 30 min, there was no harming of animals during my rage..LOL), yelled at the fish tank because one of the fish had died :rofl:
> But worst of all had a right go at OH for nothing, then went on to say i wish i wasnt pg (thats right WASNT) because i would prefer to be upset for a day if af had arrived than sit here worrying that im going to MC again...daft hey?!
> 
> I feel much better today and im actually on :cloud9: im pg! Dont know if i can blame it on the hormones but i think i will :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day xxx

Thanks Littlehush! At least I can be positive today and get a bit excited!

Ooh the pregnancy hormones are in full force Littlehush! That is a good sign (although I'm sure your OH wouldn't agree with me!!!)


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Hi everyone.
> Littlehush - I would definitely blame it on the hormones. Glad you are feeling better today. The early days are so worrying but keeping everything crossed that everything will work out perfectly for you this time.
> 
> Leelee - your chart is looking great. And erect nipples are definitely a sign, I have had them the whole way along - OH loves it, LOL!
> 
> Butterfly - good news that your cycle seems to be back to normal quickly. I hope AF isn't too hard on you.
> 
> Hayley- yay that you've O'd! PMA for this month!!
> 
> MrsN - happy birthday! You'll just have to properly celebrate when you're not working such a long day. And make sure OH spoils you when you do get home!
> 
> Well I am loving not having anything that I'm supposed to be doing - can't get used to it though, I keep feeling like there's something I should be doing that I'm not!! I'm off to visit my parents for a few days so probably won't be on here much till Sunday. Hopefully there'll be lots more BFPs by the time I get back!!

Thanks Polaris. It's nice to have such supportive buddies on here! Have a good time in the West. I was back there a few weeks ago and the sun was shining in Galway. Went to the market and got some herb and onion bread. It was lovely!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Polaris - have a great time at your parents hun.

Loulou - only 2 more sleeps until testing!!

Littlehush - you are bound to be on edge......... but little beany needs you to be calm - easier said than done I know.

Mrs N - have a nice birthday 

Leelee - I really hope it's your month

DON'T FORGET TO WEIGH IN GIRLS! XXX


----------



## hayley2

Wow leelee gr8 temp this morning!!!!!! You are so gonna get a BFP! When are you gonna test??? I need to know. lol

You'll all be leaving me on my own....... (not for long though!)

Happy Birthday Mrs N! Hope you have a gr8 day.

Hows my pg buddies????

Butterfly yeah i O'd! Last chance saloon for me! Gr8 news you have O'd - least your body is settling down xxx

Loulou you have some lovely symptoms

flumpy only a week to go now hun!

I can't believe how positive i feel ladies - every month we've tried so far straight after O i have just know that it hasn't worked, as you all know i just feel negative. However i just don't feel like that this time. 

Still got loads of niggles and a really acheing belly. Normally i get O pains for about 5 hours then nothing. Could be the Clomid but i had bad pains on monday all day, then yest morning and on and off all day and now my belly still niggles.


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Wow leelee gr8 temp this morning!!!!!! You are so gonna get a BFP! When are you gonna test??? I need to know. lol
> 
> You'll all be leaving me on my own....... (not for long though!)
> 
> Happy Birthday Mrs N! Hope you have a gr8 day.
> 
> Hows my pg buddies????
> 
> Butterfly yeah i O'd! Last chance saloon for me! Gr8 news you have O'd - least your body is settling down xxx
> 
> Loulou you have some lovely symptoms
> 
> flumpy only a week to go now hun!
> 
> I can't believe how positive i feel ladies - every month we've tried so far straight after O i have just know that it hasn't worked, as you all know i just feel negative. However i just don't feel like that this time.
> 
> Still got loads of niggles and a really acheing belly. Normally i get O pains for about 5 hours then nothing. Could be the Clomid but i had bad pains on monday all day, then yest morning and on and off all day and now my belly still niggles.

The PMA is brill Hayley.

Well AF is due tomorrow so if temp stays high I will test then. That's when FF told me to test but is it not a bit early at 11 DPO or does it not matter when AF is due that day?


----------



## hayley2

If a 10 day luteal phase is normal for you and no AF by tomorrow then i would test. The worst that can happen is you have to test again in 3 days to get your lovely BFP.

Are you feeling positive?


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> If a 10 day luteal phase is normal for you and no AF by tomorrow then i would test. The worst that can happen is you have to test again in 3 days to get your lovely BFP.
> 
> Are you feeling positive?

I am feeling positive, mainly because of the erect nipples (lol!) and because of the temp going up. I keep thinking something will happen and my temp will sjhot down tomorrow but I suppose I need to concentrate on today and enjoy being happy for once. 

I'm so glad you feel positive as well. Excuse my ignorance but with clomid, does it just make you O quicker or does it have any other fertility powers as well. Like does it make the egg stronger or anything?


----------



## hayley2

Glad your feeling so up beat. No reason to be down! Your temp looks gr8, (.)(.), and no AF what more could you ask for! Bet you are pg!

Its supposed to make you O in a normal time frame between CD12-17 but it didn't work for me. I O'd on CD30 last cycle and this one was CD26 so its helped slightly. I don't think it makes a lot of difference to the eggs but the chances are you'll o more than 1 egg so that obviously helps your chances. The pain i've had would suggest more than 1 egg being released.


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Glad your feeling so up beat. No reason to be down! Your temp looks gr8, (.)(.), and no AF what more could you ask for! Bet you are pg!
> 
> Its supposed to make you O in a normal time frame between CD12-17 but it didn't work for me. I O'd on CD30 last cycle and this one was CD26 so its helped slightly. I don't think it makes a lot of difference to the eggs but the chances are you'll o more than 1 egg so that obviously helps your chances. The pain i've had would suggest more than 1 egg being released.

Excellent and I have evidence to back that up. My friends wife got pregnant on Clomid and she is due to have twins in June. Maybe you will have twin girls Hayley!

A few girls on the site have said that Agnus Cactus has helped them to O sooner and I was on B-50 this month and I O'd one day earlier. Not that you will need it as you will be pregnant this month!

How are the wedding plans? My sis booked her venue for June 2010 so am under pressure to get a BFP before August as I would have to give up for a couple of months then as I am bridesmaid.


----------



## hayley2

Oooohhh i would LOVE twin girls!!!! 

I tried Agnus Castus and it didn't help O TBH. My PCOS is doesn't help matters.

Haven't really done anything more on the wedding front. We are having a dilema at the moment - we have a house we rent out and we would like to buy the house we are living in - but - spending 15k on the wedding would wipe out our savings. So do we put the wedding on hold or down size and buy the house or give up the house?

I kinda feel that the wedding is 1 day where as a house if for life. Decisions!

Its a pain when you have to stop TTC for something that is not for you. I have a feeling that you won't be needing to worry about it though - Mini leelee will be at the wedding too!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Oooohhh i would LOVE twin girls!!!!
> 
> I tried Agnus Castus and it didn't help O TBH. My PCOS is doesn't help matters.
> 
> Haven't really done anything more on the wedding front. We are having a dilema at the moment - we have a house we rent out and we would like to buy the house we are living in - but - spending 15k on the wedding would wipe out our savings. So do we put the wedding on hold or down size and buy the house or give up the house?
> 
> I kinda feel that the wedding is 1 day where as a house if for life. Decisions!
> 
> Its a pain when you have to stop TTC for something that is not for you. I have a feeling that you won't be needing to worry about it though - Mini leelee will be at the wedding too!

Oh it's a difficult one. I would prob say go for house as you already have one reason to put off TTC for a couple of months and you don't want to have to put it off again, or worry about losing weight if you get a BFP very soon. The house will be more important if you are having another child. Any anyway - if you have a little girl (or twin girls) wouldn't you love to have her as a flower girl?

Just my opinion but go with whatever you are most comfortable with. I loved my wedding day and you will get married one day!

Mini leelee - I love that!


----------



## Jeannette

Good Morning Ladies, I am LOVING the PMA on here!! 

Haley, I think it sounds great for you!! In addition to all your niggly pains (which I had) I also just had the feeling that something was different this month, which you seem to have too!!!

Leelee, your (.) (.) and you temp sound great!! I can't wait for you to test!!

Littlehush, your hormones made me laugh and say a big "ought o"....Visions of my future! :rofl:

Polaris, I hope you have a great trip!

If I am forgetting anyone I apologize...I had like four pages to read this am! It's great...we were all too quiet for a while :) but my memory is not so great.

So I did test again this am and while it is still a lot lighter than the control line, it is darker than yesterday so I guess I'm moving in the right direction!!


----------



## littlehush

Oh girls :cry: I just went to the bathroom, wiped and there was lots of brown stuff. I know it could be old blood but this is how my AF always starts. Im not hopefull. I feel sick to the stomach that this could be the end already, and i really dont know, if this is the end, if i can take much more.


----------



## hayley2

Oh hunni i don't know what to say. Are you resting?? As you say brown blood is old blood and lots of people have some form of bleeding around the time there AF is due. I know nothing we can say will make you feel any better but please try and stay hopeful - you have been through so much you need some good luck. Can you get a early scan?


----------



## hayley2

Your prob right leelee. A house is the more important thing - i think TBH we will down grade on the wedding. Its the getting married that counts not where the wedding is. 

In my OH family there has NEVER been a girl born. I was checking out his family tree and was sure there was gonna be a girl in there somewhere - but nope! I think i am meant to only have boys. Think i'll have 3 pageboys instead!

Jeannette did you have loads of niggles right from O? I could be 2 dpo today - i'm not sure but i feel like AF is coming any minute, really crampy and niggly. Fab news your test has gotten darker - we need a pic! lol


----------



## flumpy

wow - loads of PMA on here for me to read got me quite positive actually - even though i havent got any symptoms!!! come girls BFP!!!! WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## flumpy

Oh littlehush - just saw your post - i hope everything is ok, might just be old blood - i know a few women get that in early pg xxxxx


----------



## littlehush

Thanks girls but...i now have red blood so i think that is over! :cry:


----------



## hayley2

I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs: What an awful thing to suffer so many m/c. :hugs: I'm thinking of you and if you want to talk i will always listen.

Do the Docs know why you keep having m/c?


----------



## flumpy

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## littlehush

hayley2 said:


> I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs: What an awful thing to suffer so many m/c. :hugs: I'm thinking of you and if you want to talk i will always listen.
> 
> Do the Docs know why you keep having m/c?

No they dont, i have had all the blood tests and scan but nothing has shown up. I just dont know if i can do this again, my body must hate me. I just think that is not ment to be, and if not, why fight it.

xxx


----------



## hayley2

Please don't give up hope. Your body doesn't hate you hunni. I don't know why this keeps happening but there must be a reason. Is there a specialist clinic in your area that you could see again to get re checked. Nobody keeps m/c for no reason at all.

Is your OH with you? You need lots of rest and TLC

I do believe in fate and you have had such a long journey there must be a reward at the end of it for you both xxx


----------



## littlehush

The doctors said they could refer me to a specialist in london, but i said at the time i would try one more time, well seeing as it hasnt worked again, i think i will get refered. 

OH is at work and cant get back, he is a HGV driver and is miles away. 

xx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> The doctors said they could refer me to a specialist in london, but i said at the time i would try one more time, well seeing as it hasnt worked again, i think i will get refered.
> 
> OH is at work and cant get back, he is a HGV driver and is miles away.
> 
> xx

I'm so sorry Littlehush. Life has been very cruel to you. Please do get a referral to that specialist as they should be able to find out what is wrong and fix it.

I wish I could give you a proper hug.

:hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Most definately get referred you can't keep trying like this and it ending all the time. Soemtimes you hear of people having a slight chemical imbalance and they can fix it in no time. I can even meet you in London if your OH can't get time off work (its only 30mins away) xxx

Hope your OH can come home soon and give you a hug.

xxx


----------



## littlehush

hayley2 said:


> Most definately get referred you can't keep trying like this and it ending all the time. Soemtimes you hear of people having a slight chemical imbalance and they can fix it in no time. I can even meet you in London if your OH can't get time off work (its only 30mins away) xxx
> 
> Hope your OH can come home soon and give you a hug.
> 
> xxx

Aww thanks hunni xxx Thats so nice of you :hug: OH wont be able to get home till at least 7 tonight, but he does keep ringing me, just to say he loves me, bless him. It must be hard for him aswell, this is the 4th time for him, my previous ones was with my ex. I said to him that i dont think i can carry on trying, untill at least i get some more answers of why this is happening.
I knew the condoms i picked up the other month, 2 for 10p, so i got a box load :rofl: dont ask me why, i just like good deals! Would come in handy one day :rofl:

Love you all xxx


----------



## H8106629

:hug::hug::hug: LittleHush im so sorry. I cant begin to imagine what you must be going through. It would definately be worth getting checked out at a specialist just to put your mind at rest. Im sure it will be worth it!! 

xxx:hugs:


----------



## loulou58

Hey everyone! 

Little Hush im so so sorry to hear of whats happening..I wish we could all be there to help you in person, its a horrible thing. I hope soon someone can help you with whats possibly wrong. Im so sorry XXXX We're all here for you xxx

Leelee such fab pma! i can feel a bfp coming i can!
Still no AF or spotting or much cramp wise really, still got bad gas, but no so bad as it has been the last few days. Ive still been v.wet and ive had sore and pains in my boobs still. I hope hope this is it! 

Helloooo other ladies!! xx


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Little Hush im so so sorry to hear of whats happening..I wish we could all be there to help you in person, its a horrible thing. I hope soon someone can help you with whats possibly wrong. Im so sorry XXXX We're all here for you xxx
> 
> Leelee such fab pma! i can feel a bfp coming i can!
> Still no AF or spotting or much cramp wise really, still got bad gas, but no so bad as it has been the last few days. Ive still been v.wet and ive had sore and pains in my boobs still. I hope hope this is it!
> 
> Helloooo other ladies!! xx

Fabulous symptoms Loulou!!! When are you testing?


----------



## loulou58

I dont know, I got a 2 pack of Boots own tests last month and about a day before i was due I peed on one and got BFN and then the next day AF came so Im scared now if i pee on this other one, that AF will come again! I wanted really to wait until the latest cycle days ive gone without spotting, but im due on Friday so technically its about now, im in such a pickle!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I dont know, I got a 2 pack of Boots own tests last month and about a day before i was due I peed on one and got BFN and then the next day AF came so Im scared now if i pee on this other one, that AF will come again! I wanted really to wait until the latest cycle days ive gone without spotting, but im due on Friday so technically its about now, im in such a pickle!!

Oh I don't know what to say to you. I would like to hold off longer than tomorrow but my parents are coming to visit so I would like to know either way. I am so afraid of seeing a :bfn: as well. The stark white space where the pink line should be is horrible.


----------



## loulou58

Yeh that kind of upset me last month too although i didnt have so many symptoms as i have this month and ive had pma that ive times bd'ing right this month with trying to get as much in as possible but im still worried that maybe i cant ever have kids or something, im so obsessed over it some times, i think it will never happen. I said to myself the other day that on wednesday (ie today) that i would use my other test but the thought of that blank space makes me not want to, and just hang on for a late AF.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Yeh that kind of upset me last month too although i didnt have so many symptoms as i have this month and ive had pma that ive times bd'ing right this month with trying to get as much in as possible but im still worried that maybe i cant ever have kids or something, im so obsessed over it some times, i think it will never happen. I said to myself the other day that on wednesday (ie today) that i would use my other test but the thought of that blank space makes me not want to, and just hang on for a late AF.

I think you should hang on til Fri. It gives a few extra days for the test line to be stronger. I hope my temp doesn't plummet tomorrow. I will be devastated.


----------



## loulou58

Yeh thats what ive been thinking at least if i get to Fri and AF isnt here then i might have a pretty decent line beacuse these boots tests arent so sensitive from what ive read up so i think the later i am the better! Im hoping this "line" im going on about actually exists on Friday! 

I said to OH last night, ive got aching in my tummy, he went "owww, so not this month then?" and i felt bad, he was only joking, but i thought- its not just going to be me getting disappointed, its him too and i have forgotten that every other month we've been trying, that he's upset too, ive just been thinking of myself.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Yeh thats what ive been thinking at least if i get to Fri and AF isnt here then i might have a pretty decent line beacuse these boots tests arent so sensitive from what ive read up so i think the later i am the better! Im hoping this "line" im going on about actually exists on Friday!
> 
> I said to OH last night, ive got aching in my tummy, he went "owww, so not this month then?" and i felt bad, he was only joking, but i thought- its not just going to be me getting disappointed, its him too and i have forgotten that every other month we've been trying, that he's upset too, ive just been thinking of myself.

I know it is very easy to forget about them. My OH took a long time to come around to the idea of babies but now he really has warmed to it, and has an unhealthy fixation with cool buggies. So do I actually!

I hope we both get a line this week and we can be bump buddies, follow3d closely by all the ladies on here!


----------



## loulou58

Aw me too!! i feel pretty ill now and ive never been happier to feel sick!! haha I hope This is something good. There wil be a few of us then moving over to 1st tri!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Aw me too!! i feel pretty ill now and ive never been happier to feel sick!! haha I hope This is something good. There wil be a few of us then moving over to 1st tri!

Fingers crossed! I have a spot on my nose. Just noticed it now. So along with my mouth ulcers I am defo run down if I am not pregnant.


----------



## flumpy

keep up the PMA loulou!! you will see 2 lines i am sure of it!

leelee are you still testing tomorrow before your parents arrive? I have got everything crossed for you - i have a very good feeling about you this month!!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> keep up the PMA loulou!! you will see 2 lines i am sure of it!
> 
> leelee are you still testing tomorrow before your parents arrive? I have got everything crossed for you - i have a very good feeling about you this month!!!

Hi Flumpy,

Yes, will test tomorrow if my temps are still high.I don't know if I would see anything at 11 DPO but that is when AF is due.

How are you?


----------



## flumpy

ooh goody i will be checking in here in the morning then!!! it might be too early but it is worth a shot!!!

I am good thanks i am trying to keep up the PMA but i already feel like i am out this month booooo!!!


----------



## loulou58

oooh if leelee is testing tomorrow i might too! but then prob AF will come on Friday :( i worry about signs and things like that. I might test though!! In fact if we both do it together! I will!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> oooh if leelee is testing tomorrow i might too! but then prob AF will come on Friday :( i worry about signs and things like that. I might test though!! In fact if we both do it together! I will!!

Yeah, I'm defo going to do it! Lets do it then!


----------



## loulou58

Ooh ok!! but if AF comes on Friday its your fault!! haha, only joking, i couldnt hold you responsible for that...I just will be sad! 

Pee on a stick time -12 hours to go!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Ooh ok!! but if AF comes on Friday its your fault!! haha, only joking, i couldnt hold you responsible for that...I just will be sad!
> 
> Pee on a stick time -12 hours to go!!

Scary stuff! I will be poas in roughly 12 hours!!! Hope it goes in our favour. Cross your fingers my temps is okay in the morning!


----------



## loulou58

our lives could change in just 12 short hours!! I hope they do for the best!! I hope these stupid tests work too, do you think 50miu is too high to detect so early?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> our lives could change in just 12 short hours!! I hope they do for the best!! I hope these stupid tests work too, do you think 50miu is too high to detect so early?

How many DPO are you?

Can you get a better one in your local shop?

I am using a 10miu but it is an IC. Have a Frer as well so don't know what to use?


----------



## loulou58

i wanted a first response but asda had them in big alarmed boxes and i felt ashamed asking for one out of it, i mean im 25 but they made me feel about 10 asking could i please have a pregnancy test!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> i wanted a first response but asda had them in big alarmed boxes and i felt ashamed asking for one out of it, i mean im 25 but they made me feel about 10 asking could i please have a pregnancy test!

I would be the same and I am 32!!! I would use the one you have but don't be disheartened if there is a faint line cos it is isn't a very sensitive test.

Maybe the others who have seen a :bfp: can advise cos I am not really sure what I am taking about.


----------



## loulou58

I didnt have time to go back to boots. I think theres a chemist near work so if i have no joy in the morning with this one i'll go buy a frer from there and try again if AF doesnt come. Im gettin some light cramping now, not lots but not too much like AF its sorta like all over and not just in the middle where it normally is, im hoping anyway.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I didnt have time to go back to boots. I think theres a chemist near work so if i have no joy in the morning with this one i'll go buy a frer from there and try again if AF doesnt come. Im gettin some light cramping now, not lots but not too much like AF its sorta like all over and not just in the middle where it normally is, im hoping anyway.

It is all sounding really good for you, esp the fact that you are having no spotting. The frer will be way better but that is not to say that the Boots one won't show up either.

I really hope it is our month.

I have no symptoms at tonight. Haven;t checked to see if my nips are still erect!!!


----------



## H8106629

Hi Girls!! 
LouLou and LeeLee I have everything crossed for you both 4 2moro!!! I really hope you both get 2 lines!!!!! 

I was feeling really negative yesterday because my nausea was so much better but Ive got spotting today.....eeeek!


----------



## leelee

H8106629 said:


> Hi Girls!!
> LouLou and LeeLee I have everything crossed for you both 4 2moro!!! I really hope you both get 2 lines!!!!!
> 
> I was feeling really negative yesterday because my nausea was so much better but Ive got spotting today.....eeeek!

How may DPO are you H8. Is it implantation spotting?

Am very nervous. I will be devastated if this isn't my month.


----------



## loulou58

I am nervous too, if this isnt my month then this is the 5th month of me trying, i wonder kinda whats up in a way. 

H8 what dpo are you?! I hope its not bad


----------



## flumpy

i will be checking in tomorrow for 2 shiny BFP's then!!! you had both better posts pics - i am a POAS pic addict!!!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I am nervous too, if this isnt my month then this is the 5th month of me trying, i wonder kinda whats up in a way.
> 
> H8 what dpo are you?! I hope its not bad

C'mon Loulou, pma!!!!

It will be my 3rd month trying although theoretically only my 2nd as my Bd;ing was 6 days out in cycle 1!!!

I have been taking folic acid since the beginning of Dec (a touch cautious I now think) so I have been obsessed since then.


----------



## loulou58

Well i am out. Ive just been to the loo for the first timesince finishing work and my cm has changed colour with a spot of blood in it. AF is coming. :(
What do i have to do to get pregnant??


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Well i am out. Ive just been to the loo for the first timesince finishing work and my cm has changed colour with a spot of blood in it. AF is coming. :(
> What do i have to do to get pregnant??

Snap I just went to the toilet and there was watery pink discharge. What the f***? What can that be? And is it Af even though my temps went up? I don't know what to think????

:(


----------



## loulou58

I know im out, this is my spotting, this is me out for another damn month. I feel like such a let down, on myself, my gorgeous bf, all you girls, i feel like sh*t.
I hope leelee its not AF coming to get you too :(


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I know im out, this is my spotting, this is me out for another damn month. I feel like such a let down, on myself, my gorgeous bf, all you girls, i feel like sh*t.
> I hope leelee its not AF coming to get you too :(

I don't know what it is Loulou but it isn't a good omen I reckon. Will go back and investigate. Am so :9

:hugs: to you. You are not a let down at all. Please don't think that.


----------



## loulou58

I feel bad on myself too cos of everything i felt i had so much pma, now i feel like a loon!! 
Im ordering a proper thermometre now off ebay and im temping. Im finding out whats what here.


----------



## loulou58

Big hugs to you too Leelee, i really really hope she isnt coming to get you too.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I feel bad on myself too cos of everything i felt i had so much pma, now i feel like a loon!!
> Im ordering a proper thermometre now off ebay and im temping. Im finding out whats what here.

Your not a loon. I feel stupid too. How can anyone get a temp shooting up and then AF. I feel stupid too.


----------



## loulou58

Im worried now though too because a long time back, i was with an obviously not so nice bf, and a few short months after i split from him on a normal check up at my family planning clinic for the pill i found out i had tested positive for chlamydia. They test usually at mine every 6months, pee in a cup job. Id been tested 2 times before with him and was fine, but the last time after we'd split i got a positive. It was because he's been cheating on me. I got treated and ive been fine since and im now with the perfect love of my life. I feel disgusting i had it, because he cheated on me and now I pray to god what he gave to me hasnt caused any long term problems. If i cant have a baby because of that complete tw*t then there will be hell to pay. I'll hunt that f*cker down. You read all the time that things like that cause infertility and i must of had it at least one month or two and not know. I feel sick. I want to cry. Im so angry and sad. Im sorry if i told to much, or seem angry, im just down.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im worried now though too because a long time back, i was with an obviously not so nice bf, and a few short months after i split from him on a normal check up at my family planning clinic for the pill i found out i had tested positive for chlamydia. They test usually at mine every 6months, pee in a cup job. Id been tested 2 times before with him and was fine, but the last time after we'd split i got a positive. It was because he's been cheating on me. I got treated and ive been fine since and im now with the perfect love of my life. I feel disgusting i had it, because he cheated on me and now I pray to god what he gave to me hasnt caused any long term problems. If i cant have a baby because of that complete tw*t then there will be hell to pay. I'll hunt that f*cker down. You read all the time that things like that cause infertility and i must of had it at least one month or two and not know. I feel sick. I want to cry. Im so angry and sad. Im sorry if i told to much, or seem angry, im just down.

Hey Loulou,

Don't worry about that. As far as I know you have to have been infected for months and months (even years) for it to lead to infertility.Do not blame this on yourself.

With me, when I temped I found out that I had a short LP so I could do something about it. I thought I O'd on CD10 and it is CD16 - 19. You also might be O'ing at a different time or might have a short LP. I would recommend charting as it might answer a few questions.

I know it is no consolation but you are young and time is on your side to find out what works and what doesn't.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loulou58

Thankyou XXXX it means a lot. Im going to temp this month definatley and find out, i was wondering if i maybe ov later than i think so at least that way i will know, the thermometer i got is only a one digital place one so ive just ordered one with two places so i can get started !!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Thankyou XXXX it means a lot. Im going to temp this month definatley and find out, i was wondering if i maybe ov later than i think so at least that way i will know, the thermometer i got is only a one digital place one so ive just ordered one with two places so i can get started !!

Glad you feel a bit better. I would also recommend 'Taking Control of Your Fertility' book as well. It is really good and positive. I have found the temping very good and feel more in control of the whole thing. If I was between 6-9 days off with my O maybe you are as well. 

I don't seem to have anymore spotting but am not holding my breath.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies just checking in on you all. I have been out for about week now. Just seeing how everybody is coming and it we have any BFP yet?


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

:bfn: for me. And temp dropped back down to what it was. CM is clear again but have had low level AF type cramps last night and this morning (like she is about to put in an appearance). I don't generally get AF type cramps before she appears but then nothing is typical of my chart this month.

The best I can hope for is that she stays away for a few days so my LP is lengthened. :(

Hope everyone is okay.

Loulou - I am thinking of you and am feeling the exact same as you.


----------



## hayley2

Oh leelee and loulou i'm sending you both massive :hugs:. Why does life have to be so bloody cruel?? I know how you both feel girls and i was feeling really positive for you both. Why can't the :witch: just leave us all alone!

I know you prob won't believe me but it will happen for you both. There is a time for us all and your time will come. If its not this month then at least you are one month closer to when it will happen.

loulou please don't stress about chlamydia (sp) i have had it too from my ex-husband (cheating b*****d) and i've had no ill effects. You only had it for a few short months - any long term damage is if its undetected for years. I think give temping a shot and make sure you are right with your O days, like leelee you could be slightly out on timing.

leelee this is your 2nd proper month trying and i know you feel like its not gonna happen but it will hunni! Your young and healthy and your little bean is just waiting for the right time to pick you both as its mummy and daddy.

:hug:


----------



## Jeannette

:hugs: loulou and leelee! Hayley is right (as usual :)) it will happen for you both!! I am just so sorry that the wicked :witch: played with your minds so badly.....she is such a *BLEEP*!

I am having a little mind game of my own right now. I went to the dr yesterday to confirm with a blood test and she sits me down and tells me my urine test was negative! I was so confused after two :bfp:s with frer. She then proceeds to tell me that SOMETIMES our body produces a lot of a certain hormone (she didn't say which one and I was too stunned to ask) that chemically resembles hcg and if our periods are late and we produce enough it can give a false positive. I thought there weren't any false positives???? :hissy: THEN a nurse knocks at the door and the doc goes out and comes back in to say that after sitting a whilel longer the test did in fact turn positive, but very very faintly. So I went for a blood test after which I should have the results on today, but she left me with a very negative feeling. She just didn't seem remotely optomistic for some reason. I know faint is not great, but couldn't it just be early? Or I read something about sometimes the hcg not processing well into urine? Then to top it all off I did another frer this morning (had one left) and it was still very faint....in fact in might have been fainter than yesterday. Maybe this beanie just isn't going to stick :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh my poor girls I wish I could give you all loads of hugs.

Littlehush - I'm so so sorry hun....... you should definately go for the referral to the specialist. I'm sorry I didn't come on here yesterday to support you through.

Leelee and Loulou - it's made me so angry that the :witch: has done this just when you were being so positive and talking about testing. Loulou - Hayley giving great advice as usual! Also temping is a great idea and you should definately do it.

Jeannette - Please please let us know asap the results today. Doctor's don't get very excited when we're so early on in pregnancy so don't worry about her not seeming optomistic - I suppose they take a realistic look.

I have to say and I hope this doesn't offend anyone but it is what FF recommends too ............. I know alot of us are POAS addicts but I think we maybe testing too early.......... I know there are women out there that test at 10po and get positives but there's not that many when you think of all the women testing and getting BFN. I think we should try and wait for a day or two or even longer after AF is due and that way we're not stressing over the BFN. I know I know this is so much easier said than done but I think we should try. Just think of all the money we'll save.

I think I'm around 6dpo - it seems to be going so slow........ I just hope AF isn't late so that we can start TTC again ...... 

Sending big big :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## hayley2

Oh Jeannette how awful for you hunni. I agree with Butterfly that to doctors we are just a number not a real person with feelings. Please don't read to much into the fact that they weren't seemingly optamistic.

Your are quite right in saying that some people have trouble producing enough HCG into there urine which could indicate a faint pos result. Also you are still very, very early on and you were unsure as to when you O'd. 

What CD are you now hun? Is it longer than last month when the witch played tricks with you.

Last cycle you did loads of tests and they were all clearly BFN - no faint lines. This cycle you have lines, no matter how faint. Its too early to tell which way this could go hunni - you just have to stay positive for you and your bean.

xx


----------



## leelee

Hi Jeanette,

Hope you are okay? Any news yet?

Hi all - am on AF watch. No sign of it yet so don't know what that pink was mixed in with my CM last night. I never have spotting but it could be to do with the B-50. I think my chart looks very like the February one.

How is everyone?


----------



## - Butterfly -

my computer has been down pretty much all day blooming thing :hissy:

Any news Jeannette?

Leelee I really the :witch: stays away for you. 

xx


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> my computer has been down pretty much all day blooming thing :hissy:
> 
> Any news Jeannette?
> 
> Leelee I really the :witch: stays away for you.
> 
> xx

Thanks Butterfly,

I am not very hopeful but no sign of AF at all. Still have the mild cramps though but not much CM and when I do it is creamy and clear. I suppose tomorrows temp will make things a lot clearer.

How are you? So have you made the decision to TTC next month. Have you had your referral date for the genetic process yet (sorry can't remember the name)

Jeanette - how are you? Hope all is well.

Loulou - hope you are okay.


----------



## flumpy

hi girls, 

leelee and loulou sorry the witch is playing tricks on you!!

jeanette - i hope you are ok:hug:

hayley - how you doing?


----------



## hayley2

leelee wait and see what happens in the morning hun - maybe you'll have a huge rise! You have to post before 8.30 tomorrow morning so i can check whats happened. lol

Butterfly how are you doing?

Jeannette any news yet?? Hope your ok x


----------



## hayley2

flumpy said:


> hi girls,
> 
> leelee and loulou sorry the witch is playing tricks on you!!
> 
> jeanette - i hope you are ok:hug:
> 
> hayley - how you doing?

Hi flumpy i'm doing ok. Think i'm 3dpo today and i've still got what can only be described as AF cramps and a dull constant ache. I've had it since O and its not gone away. Never had it before - usually start getting AF cramps at 10dpo. I feel really uumm wet down there as well. Only another 13 days to wait.....

Hows your symptoms going? What dpo are you?


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls, well been down all day, when i wiped this morning i had pinkish cm and i put a panty liner in today and i had normal cm mixed with small not even 5p sized smear of red in it for all day. So no full AF yet but this is normal from what ive noticed the last few cycles for her being ready to pounce right on me in a day or two. 

Hayley, Leelee, Butterfly, Jeanette, FLumpy, everyone! thank you so much for being understanding and your lovely words. Its frustrating for us all trying to get there. Ive had 2 people announce their pregnancies today, one in work and one on facebook which both made me think all day about it. I know i shouldnt but it gets me down. PMA will be back in action, my new fancy thermometer is on its way and im looking forward to getting to it again ready for a fab feb baby. XXXXXXX


----------



## hayley2

loulou58 said:


> Hey girls, well been down all day, when i wiped this morning i had pinkish cm and i put a panty liner in today and i had normal cm mixed with small not even 5p sized smear of red in it for all day. So no full AF yet but this is normal from what ive noticed the last few cycles for her being ready to pounce right on me in a day or two.
> 
> Hayley, Leelee, Butterfly, Jeanette, FLumpy, everyone! thank you so much for being understanding and your lovely words. Its frustrating for us all trying to get there. Ive had 2 people announce their pregnancies today, one in work and one on facebook which both made me think all day about it. I know i shouldnt but it gets me down. PMA will be back in action, my new fancy thermometer is on its way and im looking forward to getting to it again ready for a fab feb baby. XXXXXXX

Hey loulou really sorry it seems like the :witch: is on her way. Die :witch: die! You get the same warning as me with pre-AF spotting. As soon as i get that i know i'm out.

Glad you've ordered your thermometer - hopefully it will shed some light on when you O for definate. At the very least you will confirm what you know already.

xxx


----------



## Jeannette

I'm so sorry to hear that there is so much emotional turbulence with us all lately! But as we all seem to rise and fall a bit together, let me try to initiate the rise back to happiness....doc called this afternoon and said that it is definitely a positive test! My hcg level is 58, which while it is still low, it's consistent for a this early of a pregnancy. Just to be safe though she wants me to take another blood test next week to make sure it is developing as it should. So, I think I'll be a little on edge until this time a week from now but in general I feel a lot better!!! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Hayley - I'm not the best - I've got a nasty cough, sore throat - feel a cold on its way .......... and to top it off the boiler broke down today so couldn't have a nice bath and the heating not working. I'm in bed with hot water bottles! How are you babe?

How is everyone else? .............. very quiet on here tonight.

xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jeannette said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that there is so much emotional turbulence with us all lately! But as we all seem to rise and fall a bit together, let me try to initiate the rise back to happiness....doc called this afternoon and said that it is definitely a positive test! My hcg level is 58, which while it is still low, it's consistent for a this early of a pregnancy. Just to be safe though she wants me to take another blood test next week to make sure it is developing as it should. So, I think I'll be a little on edge until this time a week from now but in general I feel a lot better!!! :)

Oh Jeannette I'm so pleased for you - I knew it was fine and just the doctor being miserable. hcg of 58 is fine for how early you are! :hugs:


----------



## Jeannette

Thanks Butterfly!! :hugs:


----------



## Mamie

Hi girls...sorry for gatecrashing back in but i thought I'd come back and see how you were all doing.

Hayley...keep up the PMA, I'm so pleased that you finally O'd....and it'd be so exciting if it was twin girls!!!! :happydance:

Butterfly - good to see you keeping up the PMA too. :hugs:

Jeanette....congrats on the BFP! I know it's early days and my doc was useless the first time I went - I didn't even get a urine sample taken!!! Thinking of you and hoping you've got a sticky bean in there!

Lee and Lou - really hoping :witch: hasn't got you. Listen to Hayley...she gives good advice!!!!

For anyone else that I don't know, really hoping you all get your :bfp: soon ... I'll be watching for you all in 1st Tri.... I'd love it if you all bombarded 1st Tri!!!

:hug: to you all


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Mamie

Thanks for looking in on us.

Glad all is going well with you. Are you suffering with ms? When is your scan?


----------



## Nibbler

Congratulations Jeanette :happydance: I hope all will go well for you and that you will have a very happy and healthy nine months!!


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls :wave:
finally my long stretch at work is finished and I have today off yay!

so many pages to read through
littlehush :hugs: so sorry hun, definately get that referral

not a lot happening with me - just waiting for :witch: to arrive now, feel a bit pre-menstrual today so hoepfully that means shes on her way!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh meant to say I lost 3lbs! :wohoo: totally shocked :rofl:

sat here waiting for our sofa to arrive - we have been sitting on old desk chairs for the last 8 weeks so I will be so happy once it is here. they said anytime between 730 and 130. hoping it'll fit through the door!


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

AF came today. Am gutted. My OH has been brilliant though and I am so glad to have him.

So glad the news is good for you Jeanette.

:hugs: to everyone else.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry Leelee............ glad you have a supportive OH - really makes a difference doesn't it.

:hugs: to you. xxx


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Sorry Leelee............ glad you have a supportive OH - really makes a difference doesn't it.
> 
> :hugs: to you. xxx

Thanks Butterfly. Yes, it makes a huge difference. He is making me a bacon roll as we speak. Cramps have calmed down a bit thankfully.

How are you?


----------



## - Butterfly -

MMM bacon roll no no no i can't I'm already done sooo badly with weight loss this week!!

I've got a stinky cold and no heating....... gonna stay in bed today. Think I might boil the kettle up for my hot water bottle again.

Bloody typical that the weather has turned and it's bbbrrrr. My hands are getting cold typing!!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> MMM bacon roll no no no i can't I'm already done sooo badly with weight loss this week!!
> 
> I've got a stinky cold and no heating....... gonna stay in bed today. Think I might boil the kettle up for my hot water bottle again.
> 
> Bloody typical that the weather has turned and it's bbbrrrr. My hands are getting cold typing!!

Lol, I know I shouldn't but I am going to stuff my face today!

Hope your feeling better soon. Wrap up warm and get your OH to look after you when he gets home.


----------



## Mrs_N

mmm, bacon sandwich sounds so good!

sorry to hear you are not feeling too great butterfly, take care of yourself :hugs:

our sofa has arrived :wohoo: so exciting! it looks great, and fits into the space even better than I had imagined! yay!


----------



## Jeannette

Good morning ladies! Leelee, I'm so sorry to hear about the :witch: Hopefully this is her farewell tour!!

Butterfly, I'm sorry you're have such a tough time! Try to stay warm and get lots of rest sweetie :hugs:

I was going to ask what a bacon roll was (I know, silly yank! :)) but after Mrs. N's post I'm thinking it's a sandwich?

Still having niggly pain and cramping Haley? I did throughout my 2ww and do still. 

Littlehush, how are you doing?? I've been concerned about you, and unless I have absolutely crap memory I don't think you've posted in a while...

How is everyone else doing today??


----------



## Mrs_N

a roll is a bread bun, like a burger bun!


----------



## littlehush

Hi all...

Leelee- sorry she got you hun :hugs:

Jeannette- She pleased for you :happydance:

Butterfly- Hope you feel better soon xxx

Mrs_N- hope your sitting compfy on your new sofa xxx And congrats on the weight loss..well done xxx

Hope the rest of you lovely girsl are ok!?

As for me....TMI warning:

well after having a bleed of red blood on wednesday it turned into just brown blood by thursday morning, then thursday evening i lost some more red blood, now today its brown again. The brown blood i only see when i wipe, but the red is enough to see on a pad, but it hasnt been loads. Also my temps are still really high, especially this morning. Im having some mild cramps and backache. I did speak to the midwife but she said that they will not scan me till im at least 5-6 weeks. I am worried that it might be an ectopic pregnancy as this is how my last one started, i had no other signs that is was ectopic apart from unusual bleeding, which i seem to be getting now. With all my MC's i just bleed really heavy there and then. So im confused and all i can do is just wait and see what this turn into :hissy: 

Sorry to go on girls xxx


----------



## Jeannette

Oh littlehush....the waiting and worrying is just awful!!! Have you taken any tests since the bleeding? Just wondering if your hcg levels are still high enough to give you a positive....that would be a good sign!! I know that you have had so many difficult experiences already so of course that is where your mind is going, but some people do have bleeding for several weeks but go on to have healthy pregnancies!!


----------



## flumpy

hi all,

leelee - sorry the witch got you hun, dont worry next month I will gag her and tie her up in the cellar so she cant get to you!!!

butterfly- sorry you are having a rough time - i hope you feel better soonxx

mrs N - congrats on the weight loss I am very jealous!!!

jeanette - you results sound positive - fingers crossed everything is ok x

hayley - i have had the same cramps since O day - i hope its a good sign and not the witch putting in an early appearance!!!!

Littlehush - so sorry to hear your news - Ihave got my fingers crossed for you that the bean is fine and the bleeding is just one of those things xxxx

Hi to anyone I might have missed!! hope everyone is having a good day ...only 9 days till testing for me!!!


----------



## Jeannette

Thank you for the support flumpy :hugs: How many dpo are you?


----------



## Romybug

Hello ladies...

Firstly, congrats on all the :bfp:'s so far! :) I have read about 60 pages of this thread.... I cant wait to join you all. Im only on cd4. This is my 2nd month ttc. My first tww was awful! I wont be doing as much symptom spotting this time round :blush:


----------



## Jeannette

Welcome Romybug! No symptom spotting eh??? We'll see!!!! :rofl:


----------



## hayley2

Brilliant news Jeannette! Glad everything seems ok for you hun! Try not to stress for the next week - i'm sure you'll be fine.

littlehush i hope you feel better soon. if you did think this could be another EP then could you go to A&E to get checked out? Your temps are still high though xxx

leelee really sorry the witch got you hunni xxx

Butterfly hope your feeling a bit brighter now x

Mrs N did you have a nice birthday?

Flumpy what dpo are you now? Weird your having the same feelings as me.

Well 4dpo today for me and still got on off very mild AF cramps - very strange for me at this stage. Also i went to the loo today and looking down and had a load of white lotion like CM. Hoping its a good sign as i'm usually quite dry after O.

Jeannette what were your pains like from after O?


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies not much longer and I will be back for the dreaded tww. :dohh: I am hoping it will be the last!

Bought some opk's this month and a thermometer. :rofl: Like that's gonna increase my chances with dh working out of town Mon-Fri.:rofl:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well today.

Well my temp shot up really high this morning. Is it normal to shoot up so much after AF comes? I had some drinks last night but no more than I did at this stage last month. This has been a weird cycle because I spotted before AF which I never do. Could the B-50 complex be making such a difference?

Welcome Romybug.


----------



## hayley2

Morning leelee TBH i'm not sure why it would shoot up so high. Maybe the alchol had more of an effect this time - my temp goes up with it. I've not had to take B-50 as i have a mega long luteal phase (16 looonnnggg days) although yours did increase by 1 day this time so it must have worked for you hunni.

How are you feeling??


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Morning leelee TBH i'm not sure why it would shoot up so high. Maybe the alchol had more of an effect this time - my temp goes up with it. I've not had to take B-50 as i have a mega long luteal phase (16 looonnnggg days) although yours did increase by 1 day this time so it must have worked for you hunni.
> 
> How are you feeling??

I am crampy (and cranky!). Imagine how happy I would be if the temp shot up and no AF!!!

How are you? Any symptoms?


----------



## hayley2

I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this month - i just don't get why it didn't. This TTC business sucks!

Its the worst time to get AF as you feel crampy and tearful anyway never might dreading the thought of AF.

I'm doing ok still got really mild AF cramps on and off, it was O pain unto 2dpo then changed to mild AF cramps and i'm now 5dpo. Its stressing me out as i've never had this before in the TWW but i know i shouldn't get my hopes up. Also got white lotiony CM which i'm usually quite dry after O. Could all be the Clomid though.

Had a barney with OH last night too which didn't help over his Sperm Analysis.

He is supposed to go for a test on monday morning but he had to BD 2 days before hand and then we can't BD until after his test on monday. So last night i said we had better DTD to get ready for monday. He then says he wants to do the test on wed as he has a meeting that morning and he can do both things and only have 1 day late for work. 

I know this sounds reasonable but i'm STRESSING out that they are going to give him a zero sperm count and i just want to know ASAP so i'll know if we are in with a chance this cycle. If he does it wed we wont get the results till the week after!

So there we were arguing about sperm at 11pm last night!


----------



## hayley2

Sorry to go on but i need to get all this out.....

was working yesterday and a new girl there got married a few weeks ago but they only got enagaged in march. They have been together a few years but she wanted commitment from him and he said no and dumped her. Then a few weeks later they got back to together and got enagaged. Anyways i've not seen her for a month and when she comes in yesterday bugger me she has a bump!!!!! WTF!!!

I say she looks pg and she admits she is but doesn't want it, was on the pill. Doesn't know when her last AF was (when your on the pill you just know!) so could be like 16 weeks already, she has a scan next week.

She hasn't a clue i said that she will love the baby when it comes and she said "no i've never wanted it!"

Sorry to rant but these sort of things really piss me off!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Awww Hayley - big hugs to you babe.

It is extremely annoying and frustrating when someone who is pregnant doesn't want to be when we're trying so hard to get pregnant and also when we've lost angels to heaven............... I'm not sure how I would of reacted to her.......... one reason why I don't think I'm ready to go out and work yet as I wouldn't be able to deal with that situation.

Sorry you and OH were arguing........... are you sorted now? It is very different for men - they don't get into it like we do........... they just like the BD and that's it! Maybe he's putting it off by a couple of days because he's nervous about it? Can;t be a nice experience for our men can it? 

Anyway boiler is fixed so I'm off for a bath. DH thinks he might join me but I've said no!!


----------



## Jeannette

:rofl: Butterfly, too funny! I don't like to share my bath time either!

:hugs: Haley. I'm sorry to hear about your experience at work. It can be so difficult. ttc is hard enough sometimes. If she really doesn't want the baby maybe she will give the baby up for adoption and make the dreams of an infertile couple come true.

I have to tell you though Haley, your symptoms sound really familiar!! :) I started with niggly pains for a few days after when I think I ovulated, and then I started having mild af like cramps for over a week with an occasional niggly pain. I also had creamy cm. In the last week I started to feel nautious a few times a day. I really hope this is your month!!!


----------



## loulou58

Hey everyone! I hope this is your month too Hayley!! someone else needs a BFP now too! Jeanette you lead the way for the rest of our BFPs!! Im still not in full AF flow, im still spotting and stuff, i can feel though like my insides are ready to just woosh! and its not good. I wonder if theres something up cos before the pill i used to spot and come in in literraly a few hours, now its a few days, i worry too much i know! I wish it was this time in two weeks...my fancy new thermometer is here! and im going to use it in the morning for the first time, im excited! how sad!


----------



## hayley2

I really hope its my time too girls! Prob all in my head. lol

Hope you enjoyed your bath Butterfly! I must admit i find it hard to stay cool when people fall pg without even trying. Take your time going back to work xx

Can't wait to see your temps loulou!

Just had another argument with my OH over his sperm! He phoned up to see what i was doing and i just let him have it! He thinks its perfectly fine to let me worry for an extra 6 days (stupid bank holiday!) as hes sure he has fab sperm (if he did we'd be pg by now!). He says i'm worrying too much and he will do it wed. He just doesn't get why i NEED to know he is ok. I could cry my eyes out over the whole thing. I've had things stuffed up me, loads of blood tests, pumped my body full of drugs, peed on hundreds of opks, temped, loads of trips backwards and forwards to hosp and what has he done ..... NOTHING!!! This is the first time i've asked for something and he'll do it when hes ready. I've now said he can take control and do it himself. Our area doesn't do SA so we have a 2 hour round trip to do to take the sample in - i was going to do it for him but now he can do it him bloody self.

Plus this is our first ever argument in the whole time we have been together. We never argue!


----------



## flumpy

hi hayley - sorry you are having a rough time getting through to your OH. thinking about it it may be thay he is a bit worried himself about the results(even though he might be putting on a brave front) so he is trying to put it off? obviously you know him better than anyone else but it is just a thought?

anyway - i am 6/7 DPO and i am still having the strange pains also have creamy CM also my boobs are quite tingly which is weird - its probably all in my head though!!!! if only you could think yourself pg - we would all have been up the duff long ago!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: hayley, sorry you are having such a tough time of it at the moment hun, i agree with flumpy though - my first thought was ooh i wonder if he is just really worried and trying to put it off so he doesn't have to face up to the possibility of something being amiss.


----------



## Mrs_N

leelee it could be the alcohol that has pushed your temp up, see what it does tomorrow, might just be one erratic reading!


----------



## hayley2

It could be he is nervous girls but in everything to do with our lifes he is very black and white - not an emotional person at all. He just sees it as it makes sense to do both things on the same day rather than being late twice for work. Which it does make sense to do it all on the same day - but i just want to know ASAP that he is ok so i can stop stressing out.

xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Hayley........ do you normally get so 'stressed' maybe it's your hormones??!! and that BFP is looming!! I hope so. :happydance:

Well weird stuff is happening to me ........ I've been feeling sick on and off for the last day, loads of creamy CM .........I'm putting this down to this cold that I have. I am 8 dpo and my temp took a dip this morning.......... see what it does tomorrow!!

I've prodded my boobs a few times and they're not sore :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Hi Hayley,

Sorry, had to head off with my parents today so didn't get time to email back. Sorry you are having a rough time at the moment with your OH. I also think he is prob a bit nervous.

:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Leelee how are you doing? Have you had a nice day?


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Leelee how are you doing? Have you had a nice day?

Hiya Butterfly,

Have had a lovely day but am off out again so will sign in properly tomorrow. Hope you are good


----------



## hayley2

Well OH just got home from work and has said sorry! He said that he should have thought more about my feelings rather than the practical side of it making more sense on the wed. Doesn't change the outcome has we had to BD last night so he had a 2 day lapse before sample but maybe he will think more about how emotional i feel at the moment.

Maybe it is my hormones???? Had some quite strong AF cramps today - maybe it is all just AF rather than anything else?

Butterfly i wonder???!!! Do you feel pg? Temp drop at 8dpo and nausea! Can you post your chart so i can be nosy!

I think your extra fertile after a m/c

leelee hope your having a nice day hun. Enjoy your night out!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh butterfly that sounds interesting! :rofl: at prodding your boobs to see if they are sore, i think we have all been guilty of that :rofl

hayley glad your oh has apologised, i think men in general find it difficult to understand how ttc affects us, even if they want a baby as much as we do. 

leelee enjoy yourself hun! 

think i will be settling down for a relaxing evening on our new sofa :rofl: might even watch the eurovisioon song contest :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hiya girls,

Sorry for the delay, just took DH to the pub - he's off out for a few drinks and a curry night. I was meant to go but just don't feel well. I can't believe I'm symptom spotting aaggghhhhhh. I forgot to mention what happened last night. Because we had no heating DH filled the hot water bottle and put the wheatbag in the microwave......... Wel the wheatbag is a lavender one and OMG I was gagging so much with the smell!!! I know I don't like the smell but I was over the sink gagging..... not actually sick.

Anyway here's my chart ......... I hope ............. stalk away!


----------



## hayley2

Fab dip Butterfly! Can't wait too see tomorrows! Nausea........ I wonder! (I want a dip too!)

Mrs N i'll be watching Britains Got Talent tonight and maybe a little of the Eurovision if OH lets me! lol Your sofa sounds fab! How are you doing? Your temps are so steady! Wonder whats happening with your O.

Just been out for dinner and i felt sick afterwards. Might be in my head though! I really want m/s! Still got my AF cramps - if this is the witchs idea of a joke i'm not laughing! lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

it could all be because of this cold i have!! I'm sure we didn't DTD at the right time 

so Mrs N and Hayley - did you get to watch Eurovision?


----------



## leelee

Morning all! Had a lovely day yesterday and talked to my Mum about TTC. It was great to discuss it with her as we are close. Her advice was to try to relax. She didn't say it in a patronising way though so I feel better about things. My temp is still high this morning but it could be due to more alcohol yesterday!!!

Butterfly - that is some dip - looking forward to seeing your chart today

Hayley - you have got some good symptoms there. Hope this is your month and glad you patched things up with your OH.

How are you Mrs N?


----------



## hayley2

Wake up Butterfly I want to see your temp!!!!!!!!! 

I thought the Norway song was quite good actually! I cried my way through BGT - the kids are soooo cute! OH was having to pass the tissues. 

Nausea disappered after a cup of tea so i think it was down to eating too much at dinner. lol

leelee glad you spoke to your mum about how your feeling. Sometimes only a mum can say the right thing! She is right that you need to relax a tiny bit - TTC takes over your life - don't let it! I was the same as you the cycle before but this one i have visably relaxed - especially as we have to stop trying.

Your temp is quite high still but it propably is down to alcohol. They do say that temps can be erratic during your AF.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend hun - with some more wine!

6 dpo today for me and this is seriously dragging! lol. Still got my mild AF cramps this morning. Not checked out the CM yet. 

Going to watch Start Trek today and eat lots of ice creame!


----------



## polaris

Hi girls,
back from my folks last night, I had a lovely break. My dad was really sweet about the pregnancy and my mum seems to be getting more excited about the idea too. She was even showing me some of my old baby clothes that she had kept for sentimental value.

Littlehush - so sorry to hear about all the uncertainty that you are going through at the moment. :hugs:

Jeannette - glad that your blood results were good.

Leelee and Loulou - sorry that the witch arrived. Leelee - at least the B50 seems to be working as your LP was 1 day longer this month. 

Hayley - I'm loving your symptoms - hope this is your month. Sorry about all the arguments with OH about the sperm analysis. I agree with others though, I would say he might be a bit worried but not admitting it to himself.

Butterfly - how are you doing this morning? 

Hugs to everyone else who I've missed.


----------



## hayley2

Glad you had a gr8 time with your parents Polaris! Just what you needed after your thesis. How are you feeling?

I'm hoping its all good for me - but you just can't tell! AF and pg symptoms are just soooo similar :dohh:


----------



## polaris

Thanks Hayley, yes it was lovely to have a break, so relaxing! We went to see Evita on Thursday night too - it was fab! I've never been to a musical before, loved it. I'm feeling much much better over the past while, I actually don't really feel pregnant anymore cos the sickness is almost totally gone. But I definitely have the beginnings of a little bump now. I'm still in my normal clothes but have to choose carefully what to wear.


----------



## Mrs_N

Thats great you had a nice time Polaris. Ooh Evita - I love musicals but that is one I have never been to see!

Yup we watched Eurovision last night, was so nice just to relax together and have a good gigle! Today we've been out to the annual garden market held in our town - they close off the high street and fill it with stalls selling plants, fruit and veg and lots of lovely little bits too. It rained which was a shame but it was still nice. 

I totally forgot to take my temp this morning, I woke up busting for the loo and only realised I'd forgotten when I got back to bed :doh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm here!!! don't get excited girls - hardly went up at all..... just as I expected really! If I wasn't ill with this cold I really would think I'm pregnant......... falling asleep in car yesterday (don't panic DH driving :rofl:) ............. feeling nauseas................. creamy CM ............. why o why am I symptom spotting :dohh: somebody stop me!:rofl:

I am 9dpo today ........ I would normally have AF by now but obviously delayed due to MC.

Polaris - brill you had a good time with your parents and fab you're feeling better and have a little bump to pat! 

Hayley - all this crying stuff ....... hhhmmmm I wonder!


----------



## - Butterfly -

:hugs:Leelee - great you had a good chat with your mum........ must be lovely to chat to someone other than us lot!!

Mrs N - the street party sounds lovely ..... what a shame it had to:rain:but glad to hear it didn't dampen your spirits. Did you buy any plants? 

oh and talking of rain............ I'm in a dance show tonight and one of the tap routines is Singing in the Rain the other is New York New York. I think I've lost the plot doing this especially with my cold :blush:

Better go practice anyway.

Let me know your honest opinions on my chart. 

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Mrs_N

Yes we bought plenty, now we've just got to work out where to put them :rofl: 
We got some lovely marginals for our pond :happydance:

Butterfly I think your chart is looking good, will be interesting to see what your temp does tomorrow. I have also heard you have increased fertility after m/c so fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## hayley2

Well, well, well Butterfly! I think your chart looks good TBH! You never know if there might have been one strong little swimmer waiting around....

Hope you cold passes soon and you have a fab time dancing tonight! :happydance:

Mrs N your as bad as me..... i forgot yest morning :dohh: Its really bugging me!

Shame about the rain but at least you had a nice time :happydance: We have our villiage fete on bank holiday monday. 

How are you doing?

I would agree with the crying thing Butterfly but i always cry at talent shows BGT, X Factor, Dancing On Ice you name it i cry! :dohh: Its just the emotional music and the sob stories they put with it that gets me every time!

We didn't get to watch Star Trek as fully booked so we watched Angels & Demons instead. Gr8 film! Especially if you liked The De Vinci Code. 

Just got out the car and bashed my left (.) on the door and it really hurt! Can't make it hurt again though now i'm indoors prodding away! :blush: But because it hurt i decided to POAS anyway and obviously it was :bfn: at 6dpo but i just couldn't resist - was hoping for a tiny, teeny line to stare at! What was i thinking??? :dohh:

I never normally even have a slight urge at this stage but there i go peeing away!


----------



## leelee

Hi all!

Hayley - naughty testing at this stage!!!! It's great to see you so positive this month. I would love to see you get a :bfp:. You have some really good symptoms!

Butterfly - I think your chart looks really positive and will be stalking it every morning and crossing my fingers for higher temps. Best of luck in the show tonight.

Mrs N - I know what you mean about forgetting to take your temp. It really bugged me when I couldn't take mine last week. Any sign of AF at all?

Polaris - glad you had such a lovely time with your parents and that they are starting to get excited. They will be fit to burst by the time you have the baby I bet!

Well ladies - after having the lovely chat with my Mum yesterday I have decided to chill out a bit about the whole TTC thing. I won't bore you all with my list but it's in my journal if any of you want a peek. We have only been TTC for 3 cycles (one of which was a write off) so it's a bit silly getting stressed cos it hasn't happened yet. It will happen whe it happens!


----------



## hayley2

Thanks hun! I would love a BFP this cycle, its so hard waiting and over anaylzing every "symptom"


----------



## flumpy

hi ladies

hope you have all had a good day - it rained all day here we have even had a bit of thunder and lightening!!!

well i am now allowing myself to ss but unfortunately there are no symptoms to spot!! i am a bit achey like af pains and have creamy cm still but i dont think that really means anything!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

No sign of :witch: yet, the one time I want her to arrive!

we've had rain here too flumpy but not thunder - i do love a good thunderstorm! 

hayley seems like the urge to poas was too strong to resist :rofl: glad you enjoyed angels and demons - think we are going to go see it this week, love the book, it's better than da vinci code


----------



## sarah1989

Best of Luck Hunnie


----------



## sbiermann

So...to fuel the craziness of the 2ww...I found this website a little bit ago. I've never seen it before, so forgive me if everyone but me knows about this :) haha just trying to be helpful!! If you click on one of the symptoms, it brings up a graph on how many dpo women felt the symptoms! Its fabulous!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/fulllist.php

Have fun!!! :hug:


----------



## hayley2

Morning girls, feel a bit down today. Do not feel pg at all! :hissy: Thought i'd start to have a gut feeling by now but nadda! My chart is very boring and similar to the last 2 cycles. Still got my AF cramps, which is starting to get me down after 8 days of them now :cry: Wish they would just go away. 

Sorry to be a pain but i want this sooooo much and wish i could wish myself pg! :dohh:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Morning girls, feel a bit down today. Do not feel pg at all! :hissy: Thought i'd start to have a gut feeling by now but nadda! My chart is very boring and similar to the last 2 cycles. Still got my AF cramps, which is starting to get me down after 8 days of them now :cry: Wish they would just go away.
> 
> Sorry to be a pain but i want this sooooo much and wish i could wish myself pg! :dohh:

Hi Hayley,

Can we have a nosy at your chart? Sorry you are feeling down. Some people have no symptoms and then they turn out to be pregnant so don't worry about that!

My temps still haven't gone down anywhere near the coverline. I hope I don't have a hormonal imbalance or something.


----------



## hayley2

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24e8e7

Heres the link hun


----------



## hayley2

I know lots of people don't feel pg but i really want to be one of those people that just "know"! :rofl:

Why have i had AF cramps since 1dpo -its just weird?!

I wouldn't worry about your chart - maybe the B-50 is helping everything and your temps were too low before? As long as you O thats the main thing :hugs:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> I know lots of people don't feel pg but i really want to be one of those people that just "know"! :rofl:
> 
> Why have i had AF cramps since 1dpo -its just weird?!
> 
> I wouldn't worry about your chart - maybe the B-50 is helping everything and your temps were too low before? As long as you O thats the main thing :hugs:

Hiya,

It's too early to tell with your chart. It is from tomorrow on that things will start to get exciting so I wouldn't worry about that yet.

Yes, I thought my temps were too low before that. Maybe they are more regulated now. Can only be a good thing!


----------



## saz140

Hi ladies

Can I join you please. My AF is due on the 25th. Think I might be imagining it but I've been having all sorts of odd symptoms. My boobs are swollen and tender at the sides. Also had a breakout of pimples across them which I've never had before. Feeling so sleepy and generally exhausted. Been having waves of nausea and dizzy spells and had heartburn this weekend which is unusual for me. Tested this morning and got a BFN so going to wait as long as I can before I test again. Is it too early to be having symptoms? Think it is my mind playing tricks on me! Good luck to us all x


----------



## hayley2

Hi saz140! Welcome!

Gr8 symptoms hun! Its very possible to have symptoms before getting a BFP. Prob too early to test yet.

Keep us posted

xxx


----------



## flumpy

afternoon girls - hayley i am feeling very similar to you today all my pma has gone - i really want to be one of those women who just knows they are pg - i am sick of thinking 'this is it' every single time i get a twinge or thinking 'do i feel sick', 'are my boobs sore or am i poking them too much' every 5 seconds - i am actually going insane!! i just want to be pg - why is it soooo hard!!!!!

to make matters worse - i found out the other day that one of our friends had an abortion - agghhrr!! i am not against people having abortions but its just that I am annoyed that she got pregnant so easy without even trying when she doesnt want one and we are all trying so hard and doing everything right and still no BFP's for us!!!!!

sorry.. rant over! lol!!!

hope everyone else is ok!

hayley - I know you tested yesterday (way too early!!) but when are you testing again? we are quite similar in dates so we could test together!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mornng girls

Hayley - I really want you to get BFP too hun :hugs: but please try not to get too stressed (easier said than done I know) Leelee is right - it will be the next few days where your chart will give us indications as to what's going on. If I remember rightly I didn't think I was pregnant did I and then I was........ you've got symptoms that are early pregnancy signs........ I know it's frustrating cos you feel they're AF so hopefully you'll get a nice surprise soon.

Leelee - I agree with Hayley and what you've said about your temps........ I think they were too low before.

Mrs N - I have had a look at your chart too - have you thought of taking temp in F instead of C - I think the charts show more variations in temperatures ....... maybe worth a try?? Hope I'm not wrong in thinking this.

Sbiermann - thank you for the link it's great.

Welcome Saz - how many dpo are you?? It may still be too early to test but your symptoms sound great!!

Flumpy - how are you doing hun? has the rain and thunder stopped now?

Well as for me - temp has gone up a little bit but nothing to get excited about. Prodding of boobs still not responding! :blush: Slight feelings of nausea - mosting from the coughing though My sense of smell is heightened though - I can still smell the garlic from the curry Mark had on Saturday night and he's not even here - I could smell is so strong this morning that I checked under the quilt cover to see if he'd left a pressie ha ha ha :rofl: ....... he hadn't of course :rofl: but I gotta change the sheets to see if I can get rid of the smell!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Flumpy - sorry you feeling so low hun. This TTC is very frustrating. Even more so when other women cop out so quickly and then don't want their baby............. it makes my blood boil.

:rofl: about the boobs prodding........... I think we all do it!! Aren't we silly!!


----------



## flumpy

hey butterfly - yeah it has stopped with the storms now but its still pretty windy!!!

yeah its annoying! to make matters worse she had the cheek to get upset and storm out when our other friend (who is 20 weeks pg) was talking about her bean and showing us the scan pic etc!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

flumpy said:


> hey butterfly - yeah it has stopped with the storms now but its still pretty windy!!!
> 
> yeah its annoying! to make matters worse she had the cheek to get upset and storm out when our other friend (who is 20 weeks pg) was talking about her bean and showing us the scan pic etc!!!

Hormones.............. but to us very ANNOYING!! :hissy:


----------



## saz140

Hi Butterfly

Only 7 dpo today, thats why i'm thinking that I might be imagining all of this. It just seems so early to be having all of these symptoms. Just keep thinking that my mind is playing tricks on me because I want that BFP so much!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Saz

7dpo can give early pregnancy symptoms but way to early for a hpt. I'd leave it for a few days before testing again.

I'm 10 dpo and not testing yet.......... hate those BFN!


----------



## hayley2

Flumpy i'm glad we both feel the same today (not meant in a horrid way of course :hugs:) my PMA must be hiding along with yours! I felt so confident up until today. 

I "think" my bbs feel slightly heavier than normal - i'm maybe just more aware of them. But could all be in my head! :dohh:

I hope my chart will show something amazing but TBH i don't pg charts look much different until after AF due.

I have been reading up on Clomid though and it might explain the constant AF type cramps. Apprently in the second half of your cycle it can be very common.

I'm due to test on the 28th as i have a 16 day LP and that would make me a day late. I do usually spot for 2 days before hand to give me a sign that shes on her way. What day are you going to test flumpy???

Butterfly your chart looks good for a first cycle after a m/c - whether you are pg or not. When are you going to test??

xxx


----------



## flumpy

well tbh I want to wait as long as I can to test - AF is due on 25th but I wanted to be at least a few days late before I tested ( i doubt i will hold out that long!!!) so i have put an alarm on my phone (like I will need reminding!!) to test on 27th! i usually get spotting a couple of days before as well so i should know by 23rd if I am out or not!!!


----------



## lodestar

It's the waiting part that's so difficult. My whole heart is with you. My test date is Friday May 22nd, but I ovulated two days earlier than expected, so I don't know how that affects the pregnancy test date. Of course, I couldn't resist this morning, and I got a negative result.


----------



## Mrs_N

Interesting news girls - I had the urge to poas yesterday so did an ov stick, very negative. checked cm also - was creamy. thought I'd check again today just for posterity and darn me there was a whole load of ewcm, just poas again and opk is pretty positive! so who knows, maybe there is hope left after all! :wohoo:

thats interesting about testing in F butterfly - I suppose it makes sense that the chart would show more variation since 1F is smaller than 1C if that makes sense!

Flumpy sorry to hear you've been having hormone trouble. totally get how you feel about your friend having an abortion though - it is just frustrating isn't it!

Hayley good luck holding out until the 28th hun!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh I have changed my chart to farenheit and wow, what a difference, it certainly looks better in terms of seeing smaller variations, thank butterfly!


----------



## littlehush

Hey girls...

Well....comfirmed MC :cry: 
I kinda already knew especially this morning before hospital, lots of bleeding and temp shot down, but thought i would get it comfired by hospital. I am going to make a appointment to see my doctor to talk about being referred to a specialist to find out why this keeps happening. Me and OH did some talking about wether to keep trying or stop TTC until we find out why, but i said i would rather keep at it, as you never know! I know it will be hard if this happens again but if we dont try am just going to go mad wondering if it would have worked if we had kept going....

Im going to have a nice glass of wine (maybe 2 or 3 hehe) and chill with OH tonight

Hope you are all well and having a lovely day xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Hey girls...
> 
> Well....comfirmed MC :cry:
> I kinda already knew especially this morning before hospital, lots of bleeding and temp shot down, but thought i would get it comfired by hospital. I am going to make a appointment to see my doctor to talk about being referred to a specialist to find out why this keeps happening. Me and OH did some talking about wether to keep trying or stop TTC until we find out why, but i said i would rather keep at it, as you never know! I know it will be hard if this happens again but if we dont try am just going to go mad wondering if it would have worked if we had kept going....
> 
> Im going to have a nice glass of wine (maybe 2 or 3 hehe) and chill with OH tonight
> 
> Hope you are all well and having a lovely day xxx

So sorry Littlehush. Don't really know what else to say. I hope you can have a nice glass of wine this evening. It sounds like you have a lovely OH.


----------



## leelee

C'mon ladies. I want to see some PMA in this group. Loads of you are in the 2WW and Mrs N looks set you follow you all there soon.

I want to see some :bfp:'s!!!


----------



## Jeannette

I'm so so sorry littlehush. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: litlehush hope you can have a relaxing evening hun. def get referred to a specialist

oh i so hope i can get into the tww!


----------



## - Butterfly -

littlehush said:


> Hey girls...
> 
> Well....comfirmed MC :cry:
> I kinda already knew especially this morning before hospital, lots of bleeding and temp shot down, but thought i would get it comfired by hospital. I am going to make a appointment to see my doctor to talk about being referred to a specialist to find out why this keeps happening. Me and OH did some talking about wether to keep trying or stop TTC until we find out why, but i said i would rather keep at it, as you never know! I know it will be hard if this happens again but if we dont try am just going to go mad wondering if it would have worked if we had kept going....
> 
> Im going to have a nice glass of wine (maybe 2 or 3 hehe) and chill with OH tonight
> 
> Hope you are all well and having a lovely day xxx

:hug::hug::hug::hug: 

so sorry hun. Try and enjoy your wine. xx


----------



## polaris

Littlehush, so so sorry to hear your sad news. Definitely get the specialist referral as it isn't right for this to keep happening to you. :hugs:

It's good that you have the support of your OH.


----------



## polaris

Mrs N, so pleased that it looks like O is finally on its way! Keeping fingers crossed for a nice temperature rise in the next day or two.


----------



## SpecialK

Well...I think my 2ww is over. I know I haven't been on here a lot but I only go on the computer about 15-20ish minutes day so although I don't post much I do read and am learning so much from you all.

Anyway - back to topic at hand. I had a faint :bfp: on Friday, Saturday and Sunday but started spotting a few minutes ago. I think this has turned out to be a chemical pregnancy. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow but Am pretty sure :witch: will be here in full force by the morning. The good news is that I ovulated this month and my first month of TTC is now over. I am feeling quite positive. I know we can do this. Our month will come.

Good luck to all of those who got their :bfp: and those who are still waiting. Can't wait until the next 2ww!


----------



## leelee

SpecialK said:


> Well...I think my 2ww is over. I know I haven't been on here a lot but I only go on the computer about 15-20ish minutes day so although I don't post much I do read and am learning so much from you all.
> 
> Anyway - back to topic at hand. I had a faint :bfp: on Friday, Saturday and Sunday but started spotting a few minutes ago. I think this has turned out to be a chemical pregnancy. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow but Am pretty sure :witch: will be here in full force by the morning. The good news is that I ovulated this month and my first month of TTC is now over. I am feeling quite positive. I know we can do this. Our month will come.
> 
> Good luck to all of those who got their :bfp: and those who are still waiting. Can't wait until the next 2ww!

:hugs: Really hope this isn't the case SpecialK. I hope you are okay.Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: Special K i hope it doesn't trun into :witch: for you


----------



## Mrs_N

leelee looks like your temps are staring to come back inline!
no rise for me today, maybe tomorrow!


----------



## flumpy

hi girls,


littlehush i am so sorry to hear your news

special k - i hope the witch doesnt make an appearance.

how is everyone else doing? any more symptoms for those in the 2ww - i have none what so ever - oh well onto next month!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Flumpy some people don't get symptoms until 6 or 7 weeks pregnant so don't rule yourself out yet!!

Special K - hope the :witch: stays away

Mrs N - could you change your overlay chart to F too? It does look much better for you. fingers crossed. xx

Leelee - I think your chart will show a higher coverline this month as I still think it was previously low

Hayley - how you doing hun? Things ok with you and OH now? I know it's a very stressful time :hugs:

My boobs have been hurting but I think it's from all the coughing I'm doing with the damn cold....... all other symptoms I had (nausea, heightened sense of smell, creamy CM) have ALL gone!! Oh well on to next month for me! :witch: should be here by Friday/Saturday but DH and I are going to the Lake District Friday for 3 nights which I'm looking forward to.

How is everyone today?


----------



## flumpy

:rofl:


- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Flumpy some people don't get symptoms until 6 or 7 weeks pregnant so don't rule yourself out yet!!
> 
> Special K - hope the :witch: stays away
> 
> Mrs N - could you change your overlay chart to F too? It does look much better for you. fingers crossed. xx
> 
> Leelee - I think your chart will show a higher coverline this month as I still think it was previously low
> 
> Hayley - how you doing hun? Things ok with you and OH now? I know it's a very stressful time :hugs:
> 
> My boobs have been hurting but I think it's from all the coughing I'm doing with the damn cold....... all other symptoms I had (nausea, heightened sense of smell, creamy CM) have ALL gone!! Oh well on to next month for me! :witch: should be here by Friday/Saturday but DH and I are going to the Lake District Friday for 3 nights which I'm looking forward to.
> 
> How is everyone today?

Butterfly you are so funny - you tell me not to count myself out till the witch comes yet you are counting yourself out already!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

OMG how flippin excited am I to get a very very positive OPK today!!! :wohoo:
keep everything crossed girls for a temp rise!!

trying to change all my charts to F at but I don't think my thermometer will take temps in F so not sure what to do about that! 

butterfly don't give up hope yet, :witch: may not show up!
flumpy no symptoms doesn't mean no bean!


----------



## flumpy

wooohooo!! thats fab news Mrs N - get BD'ing - i have a good feeling that as you waited so patiently to ov that this is going to be your month!!


----------



## Mrs_N

well I would :sex: like a :bunny: but dh is at work, he won't know whats hit him when he comes through the door later though :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Delighted to hear that you got a +OPK Mrs N. I can't imagine how frustrating it must have been for you this month.

How is everyone else?

Butterfly and Flumpy - don't count yourselves out just because your not not feeling any symptoms. Look how many symptoms I had this month and I WASN'T pregnant!

Hayley - where are you?

Special K - hope you are okay

Littlehush - hope you are okay too

Well I am CD5 and my temps have come down a bit. I am hoping that my coverline is higher this month as I agree with Butterfly and Hayley. I think my temps were too low. Well so far my pre-O time is flying. It is much quicker than last month. Myself and OH both have college stuff to hand in this week and after that we will have more time to spend together.

Well another friend announced she was pregnant yesterday. This is baby number 3. Ad then she said 'Any sign of yourselves'?. Well if there was do you not think I would be shouting it from the rooftops??? It wasn't meant to be insensitive though, but it still made me feel :(


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone

Special K - I hope you're wrong and it's just a bit of implantation bleeding!

Mrs N - fab news about the positive OPK!! Really pleased for you. At least once you O that is half the battle - now just have to get the troops in!

Butterfly - sorry to hear you're still suffering with a cold. A few days in the Lake District sounds like just what the doctor ordered though, I'm sure you will have a lovely time.

Flumpy - don't worry about no symptoms, it could still be your month.

Hayley - how are you doing today?

Leelee - good luck getting your college assignments handed in, that will be great that you and OH will have a bit more free time from now on. 

I am doing great, back at work this week but it's going well. And m.s. seems to have finally gone, fingers crossed, so I'm generally feeling a lot better. I have to get some new work clothes though. My normal clothes fit me fine in the morning but after lunch I am bulging out of them, LOL!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies I think I am back in the tww. 

I got my +opk last night and then again this morning. We bd'd last night and will be getting some serious bd action tonight as well.:rofl:

How is everybody else, Polaris, Hayley, Littlehush, Flumpy, Butterfly, Mrs N and Leelee?


----------



## hayley2

I'm back! Work really disrupts my BnB time :rofl::rofl:

Mrs N congrats on your +opk! Get BDing girl! :happydance:

leelee i'm glad your pre-O time is flying by - you'll be in the TWW again before you kno it! :rofl: Don't feel down about your friend - it will be your turn real soon xxx

Csunshine fab news on your +opk too! :happydance:

Polaris its best you start to buy some maternity clothes now - least its an excuse for a shopping spree! :happydance:

littlehush i hope your doing ok hun :hugs:

specialk i hope its a :bfp: for you!

flumpy any more symptoms???

Butterfly hows the boob prodding going?! :rofl:

Flumpy and Butterfly find your PMA!

Well 8dpo for me today and my chart is EXACTLY the same as last cycle! :dohh: The only good thing is my cramps seem to have settled down at last :happydance: I *think* my bbs may be ever so slighty tender - but Clomid increases my progesterone so its prob just that.

The girl at work that is having an unwanted :baby: asked me the most stupid question today EVER!

"How long am i going to be pregnant for?????" WTF! Even my 6 year old knows its 9 months!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

OMG Hayley I can't believe that........... did you say ....... duh!! I'm not sure I could of answered without being sarcastic.

Flumpy - I thought I'd try reverse pyschology but it didn't work!! my symptoms are all fading fast! but as we say it's not over til it's over and then it's never over anyway cos there is always next month!! PMA PMA PMA!!

Mrs N - when I had a thermometer that was in C I just use to google it and convert it and chart it that way. Hope that helps. Glad you've got your positive OPK.

:hugs: to everyone else too.


----------



## hayley2

I just looked like this :shock:


----------



## Mrs_N

wow hayley, i don't think i could have answered that either :rofl: :wacko:

thanks butterfly, I'll do that from now on, soooo hope it goes up tomorrow!
leelee you'll be round to your second tww before you know, maybe before I'm even in my first!


----------



## hayley2

Heres a good web link girls for you all tempers - loads of chart to stalk!

www.ovusoft.com/ourtcoyf/gallery


----------



## flumpy

well girls - early this afternoon I felt really sick and when i was running down the stairs to answer the phone i think my boobs were a tiny (and i mean tiny) bit sensitive - obviously that could just be cos the witch is on her way - but i dont really get sore boobs before af!! heres hoping they are even sorer (is that even a word?!) tomorrow!!!!

on the negative side i have had af cramps all day - so god only knows what is going on - i think my body is definitely playing tricks on me lol!!!


----------



## hayley2

Wow flumpy thats gr8 :rofl::happydance: I wish you a very :sick: 12 weeks :rofl:

Weird we are both experiencing the same things most days. My (.)(.) feel tender today and i NEVER get that. Not even when i was pg with my boys!

Lets hope we both feel very sick tomorrow with very sore (.)(.) and that we both need to pee loads :rofl:

OH is doing is SA in the morning. Everyone think healthy, fast swimmer thoughts!


----------



## Csunshine013

Haley that is a good websit, if I only knew how to temp :rofl:
According to ff I should o today so now all the little :spermy: have to do is catch my eggie

PMA girls!


----------



## hayley2

Simple!!! Easily done - you'll be fine! :happydance:

To temp you just put the thermometer in your mouth and wait till it beeps :rofl: Easy peesy!!!

Gr8 you have such a short cycle and don't have to wait too long to O. Lets hope you have a Feb 2010 :baby:


(p.s My birthday is Feb and my Dads - would be gr8 to have a baby then!)

(pps. On Friday its 5 months since we started trying!)


----------



## flumpy

that is very strange - we are symptom buddies!! i hope you have a very :sick: 12 weeks as well!!!! 

well either way i suspect we are both going to get the same result at the end of our 2ww (fingers crossed its a :bfp:!!!) forgot to ask - have you still got creamy cm as well??

i will be thinking positive :spermy:thoughts tomorrow for your OH - I am sure everything is fine xxx


----------



## flumpy

good luck with the bding csunshine - fingers crossed you catch the egg!!! x


----------



## flumpy

wow hayley - what a fab pressie that would be for you and your dad!! maybe that was what your bean was waiting for - he/she wanted to wait till your birthday before making an appearance - thats why you are not pg yet!!!! this month is the month!!!


----------



## hayley2

Yeah i have. When i look before using TP (i know TMI) its really white and looks most definately like white hand creame. Quite a bit more than i normally have - i'm usually quite dry after O then start getting a bit of EWCM about 3 days before AF due.

What about you?


----------



## flumpy

yeah thats exactly what I have got!!! fingers crossed that it is a good sign.... i think my PMA is returning - i wonder how long it will stay for this time......


----------



## hayley2

Same here! I feel a lot more positive today. Glad you do too xxx

I hope we both get a BFP together then we can pass our babydust to the other girls!

Everywhere i have read it is a good sign. Just hope my body is not playing tricks on me!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Flumpy, but I think I am going to have to resort to sneakyness tonight if I want to bd :muaha:

Maybe he will shave and I will have to kiss his whole face! I just love his clean shaven face, except that he shaved off his mustache Friday OMG he looks about 12 :rofl: I told him he couldn't walk with me cause they would arrest me cause he looks so young :dohh:

Haley I will make a note on how to take my temp, but waking up at the same time every day just doesn't happen in anybody's world and I don't know how to make it right. LMAO Lets just hope this is our last month of ttc!

Here is to PMA and :bfp:'s all around!


----------



## flumpy

same here hayley - i really hope this isnt just our bodies playing tricks on us!!!

csunshine - sounds like you have a plan - be as sneaky as you need to be to catch the egg!! thats what I say!!!


----------



## hayley2

I set my alarm for 6.30 but don't get up untill 7.30 so i know i'll always be able to take it. If you have to work shifts i don't know how people do it! 

Good luck catching the egg tonight night hun!


----------



## loulou58

Hey girlies!! Well im on CD 3 now only because it took almost 5 days!!!! of spotting for me to finally begin AF!!!!! I tried posting that fact on Sunday asking for some help but it kept crashing on me so i gave up and about an hour later AF came. 5 days though, bad that isnt it!! and it was pretty painful when it came too. ive not been a happy bunny, but she's starting to go now thank god!!
Ive got my fancy new thermometer and i started temping this morning! :) im so excited to start it and see when i Ovulate this month so i will know if i get the eggy or not as soon as!! how is everyone?!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey girlies!! Well im on CD 3 now only because it took almost 5 days!!!! of spotting for me to finally begin AF!!!!! I tried posting that fact on Sunday asking for some help but it kept crashing on me so i gave up and about an hour later AF came. 5 days though, bad that isnt it!! and it was pretty painful when it came too. ive not been a happy bunny, but she's starting to go now thank god!!
> Ive got my fancy new thermometer and i started temping this morning! :) im so excited to start it and see when i Ovulate this month so i will know if i get the eggy or not as soon as!! how is everyone?!

Hey Loulou - good to see you back. Sorry she finally came. I had spotting too. For the first time ever. Am on CD5 now and have started to take Agnus Cactus to see if I can bring O forward by a few days and lengthen my LP.

Hayley and Flumpy - loving your PMA! All the symptoms sound great. Hope your OH's SA goes okay tomorrow Hayley. 

Butterfly - how did your show go? Any more symptoms for you?

Csunshine - hope you get to have a sneaky BD tonight!

Mrs N - I am hoping for a nice temp rise for you tomorrow! I have another while before I go into the 2WW so won't be following you just yet.

Well ladies I have a good feeling for this month. I have a feeling that this group will produce quite a few :bfp:'s. We are due them!!!

Jeanette and Polaris - how are you both?


----------



## loulou58

Im hoping to find out for definate when i ovulate, as the last few months ive just had a stab in the dark, literally :) but i have no clue, i could have a short LP like you Leelee and not know about it, so hopefully im going to be dedicated enough to temping to be able to figure myself out enough to find out!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im hoping to find out for definate when i ovulate, as the last few months ive just had a stab in the dark, literally :) but i have no clue, i could have a short LP like you Leelee and not know about it, so hopefully im going to be dedicated enough to temping to be able to figure myself out enough to find out!!

Good stuff! I think temping for a few months is a good way to find out about your cycle. I don't know if I will do indefinitely (I suspect I will) but I might have been TTC'ing for months and months thinking I O'd on CD10 when in fact it is way later. So for me and finding out the short LP thing, it has been very positive.


----------



## loulou58

I need to stick at it i think, but then i really really want a baby really soon, its been 5 months now really since we decided to start and still nothing and im starting to worry a little. Im going to get into tihs temping before another person announces theyre having a baby that i know and i just go nuts!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I need to stick at it i think, but then i really really want a baby really soon, its been 5 months now really since we decided to start and still nothing and im starting to worry a little. Im going to get into tihs temping before another person announces theyre having a baby that i know and i just go nuts!!

I don't think you will regret it. You will find out lots about your cycle. At least we have each other to keep each other company as our cycles are at a similar stage.

We made the decision to start TTC in Dec ad that is when I started taking folic acid. Didn't TTC til Feb though so I feel like it has been ages. In that time 3 very close friends announced their pregnancy and loads of other (not so close) friends as well. The worst thing is that everyone says 'Oh it happened so quickly'. How can it be that it happened so quickly for everyone of them. So frustrating :(


----------



## loulou58

I know, a girl i work with has just come back of maternity leave with her 14month old and is 4 months pregnant with her next one and she's only just come back! She was like "oh we werent even trying! ha ha " I was think yeh, haha, hysterical! not fair!! :( i was a bit sad, everyone i see is either pregnant or telling me someone i know is pregnant and its playing on my mind so bad! 

We've come like in sync kind of so we can definately obsess together this month again!! lol


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I know, a girl i work with has just come back of maternity leave with her 14month old and is 4 months pregnant with her next one and she's only just come back! She was like "oh we werent even trying! ha ha " I was think yeh, haha, hysterical! not fair!! :( i was a bit sad, everyone i see is either pregnant or telling me someone i know is pregnant and its playing on my mind so bad!
> 
> We've come like in sync kind of so we can definately obsess together this month again!! lol

Yeah it doesn't seem fair sometimes but when we eventually get our :bfp:'s we will feel so blessed and be so grateful for it. I tell you if I ever am lucky enough to get a BFP I will be TTC straight after that baby. Can't hang around too long at the age of 32!


----------



## loulou58

32 now is only young, but i was reading something about fertility ages the other day and its still surprising how it drops in your 30's a lot, im sure you'll be perfectly fine hunny, did you see the 66 yr old mum in the paper?!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> 32 now is only young, but i was reading something about fertility ages the other day and its still surprising how it drops in your 30's a lot, im sure you'll be perfectly fine hunny, did you see the 66 yr old mum in the paper?!!

Yeah, if she can do it we can all do it! There is hope for us all!


----------



## - Butterfly -

yeah the age thing is always there in the back of my mind too being 38 yikes!

The show went well Leelee - thanks for asking. No more symptoms they all seemed to have stopped........... even the CM has gone from creamy to nothing and I mean nothing!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> yeah the age thing is always there in the back of my mind too being 38 yikes!
> 
> The show went well Leelee - thanks for asking. No more symptoms they all seemed to have stopped........... even the CM has gone from creamy to nothing and I mean nothing!

I wouldn't worry if I was you Butterfly. You are obviously very fertile so it is only a matter of time before you get another :bfp:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I hope so Leelee but nothing is certain in this world. :-(


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> I hope so Leelee but nothing is certain in this world. :-(

I know it isn't but I don't think we will be too long waiting before you make an announcement. 

I keep thinking of my friends aunt. She had her first at 40 and second at 44. Both well and healthy.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Really - do you know something? I went to see a pyschic tonight and she said nowt!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Really - do you know something? I went to see a pyschic tonight and she said nowt!

I wish I was a psychic. I wouldn't be such a stress head about my own cycle!


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Really - do you know something? I went to see a pyschic tonight and she said nowt!
> 
> I wish I was a psychic. I wouldn't be such a stress head about my own cycle!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I know the 2WW would be wicked - everyone could just email you and you could just say ..... not this month - go get pissed instead!! :rofl:. or lay off the booze as your time has come!!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Really - do you know something? I went to see a pyschic tonight and she said nowt!
> 
> I wish I was a psychic. I wouldn't be such a stress head about my own cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I know the 2WW would be wicked - everyone could just email you and you could just say ..... not this month - go get pissed instead!! :rofl:. or lay off the booze as your time has come!!Click to expand...

Lol! I'd make a fortune!!!

Right I'm off to bed. Wrecked and have a long day tomorrow with college work. Have a good nights sleep!


----------



## SpecialK

Hi girls - thanks so much for the good wish and PMA - but the doctor confirmed a chemical today. It sucks but we're okay. Happy that we ovulated this month and ready to try again next month. I also haven't had a pint in over a month so I am now enjoying a nice pint of Stella I will allow myself one a month - after everytime I find out I'm not pregnant (although this will be be my last for 10 months because next month I WILL be pregnant!)
Thanks again for the support. CD1 - counting down!:rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

So sorry special K :hugs:

Loving your PMA though and the fact your enjoying your pint of stella. xx


----------



## leelee

So sorry to hear that Special K

:hugs:

You have a great attitude and hope you enjoyed the Stella!


----------



## Jeannette

Good Morning Ladies! I know I haven't been posting much, but I have been keeping my eyes on you all!! (okay, if that sounded creepy I apologize :))

Haley and Flumpy, don't stress about symptoms coming and going...a lot of mine seem to have gone lately too, and hopefully I'm still preggers!! My (.)(.) are still pretty sore, but the nausea isn't bad and the cm seems to have chilled and my headaches are gone and the af style cramping has stopped. I do have stabbing cramps from time to time which makes me SO nervous but I try to just take a deep breath and tell myself it's normal. I go for more bloodwork today to make sure my levels are rising properly. Why she made me wait a week I have NO IDEA!!! :hissy: They are supposed to double every two days! Anyway, more reasons to be patient! If all goes well with this I'll get an early scan next week fx

Loulou, sorry about all the spotting! :witch: was particularly evil to you this month, ugly old hag!!

Butterfly, any more ss?

Csunshine hope you shook the house last night! :rofl:

Mrs N & Leelee....hope your in the 2ww soon!

Polaris how are you feeling?

And Haley, I hope the doctor looks under the microscope and sees:

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## hayley2

Thanks Jeannette! Jut got back from dropping sample. Had to keep it warm so put it down my bra! lol

Hoping for a gr8 result!

My AF cramps had kinda gone yesterday (8dpo) but they are back today and really feeling AF like! Please don't be the witch.

Hope you get some fab blood results Jeannette and get to see a HB next week!

Hope the rest of my girls are doing fine today too xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Thanks Jeannette! Jut got back from dropping sample. Had to keep it warm so put it down my bra! lol
> 
> Hoping for a gr8 result!
> 
> My AF cramps had kinda gone yesterday (8dpo) but they are back today and really feeling AF like! Please don't be the witch.
> 
> Hope you get some fab blood results Jeannette and get to see a HB next week!
> 
> Hope the rest of my girls are doing fine today too xxx

Nice rise for you today Hayley!


----------



## paultol1974

Afternoon, anyone had similar to my partner and if so can they let us know any advice. Partner spotted for approx 2hrs last Tuesday, period due on the Thursday but nothing, spotted again this week but only little bit, now week late and still no period although all test we done come back negative, altho does have lower back pain, breast tenderness, frequent urination. Any ideas ?


----------



## leelee

paultol1974 said:


> Afternoon, anyone had similar to my partner and if so can they let us know any advice. Partner spotted for approx 2hrs last Tuesday, period due on the Thursday but nothing, spotted again this week but only little bit, now week late and still no period although all test we done come back negative, altho does have lower back pain, breast tenderness, frequent urination. Any ideas ?

Hi Paul,

It sounds like that may have been implantation bleeding. It might be worth your partners while to go to the doctor and get a blood test, especially if she is a week late. Sometimes a positive will only show up on a blood test. Best of luck and hope she gets a :bfp:


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so officailly in my 2nd tww this go around.:happydance:

Hello Haley, Jeannette, Leelee, Butterfly,Mrs N, SpecialK

I hope all is well and yes J I did rock the house last night :rofl:

I must say he didn't put up much of a fight though:dohh:
Men just say the word sex and they're there! :rofl:


----------



## lodestar

Woohoooo! :)


----------



## Mrs_N

yay for being in the tww csunshine :wohoo:

specialk :hugs: sorry to hear that 

hayley :rofl: at putting it down your bra thats so funny! hope results are okay - how long til you find out??

girls you wil not believe my opk today - i am grinning from ear to ear :rofl: just about to post a pic in my diary - take a peek!


----------



## loulou58

Hey ladies! CD 4 for me, i hate the first few days after AF. Hurry up eggy!! Ive temped the 2nd time now, im hoping i really stick this out!!


----------



## polaris

Wow MrsN, that is a really fantastic OPK line!! Hopefully your body is getting back to normal now!!


----------



## Mrs_N

i hope so too, I would dearly love to see my temp go up nicely! 

loulou hope the rest of your pre-ov time goes nice and quickly for you. good luck with temping!


----------



## Csunshine013

loulou hope time goes fast for you

Mrs N what a great dark line!:bodyb: time :rofl:

Polaris hows the pg doing? I hope your enjoying your time. We are all looking forward to joining you :happydance:

Haley you crack me up! (.)(.)'s:rofl:


----------



## polaris

Thanks, I really want you all to join me too! 
It's a funny stage at the moment because sickness is gone but I'm not really showing yet, and sometimes I actually forget I'm pregnant! It's always a lovely surprise when I remember! LOL. We are currently planning the redecoration of the upstairs of the house, including baby's room, so that should be fun!!


----------



## flumpy

hayley2 said:


> Thanks Jeannette! Jut got back from dropping sample. Had to keep it warm so put it down my bra! lol
> 
> Hoping for a gr8 result!
> 
> My AF cramps had kinda gone yesterday (8dpo) but they are back today and really feeling AF like! Please don't be the witch.
> 
> Hope you get some fab blood results Jeannette and get to see a HB next week!
> 
> Hope the rest of my girls are doing fine today too xxx

hi ladies - i havent read all the posts yet - i will go back through and read them shortly- but I had to comment on the above - hayley I swear we are having the exact same cycle - i thought my cramps had gone and they came back today with a vengeance - i swear they were very AF like - i hope to god the :witch: is not on her way - but it sure feels like she is!!!


----------



## hayley2

Mine have gone again now hun - prob be back tomorrow! Not long to go now!

xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Flumpy and Haley cramps are a sign of pg. So don't count yourselves out yet.
PMA!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Flumpy - did you forget to weigh in??!!

Great line on OPK Mrs N - woo hoo

Loulou - how is the temping going? are you going to put your chart up so we can stalk it!!

Polaris - definately want to be there with you. It's so nice to hear you're enjoying your pregnancy :hugs:

Hayley - honestly - between your boobs???? I'm sure you only did that to see if they were sore!! 

Well I had spotting today...... now before you all get excited when I tell you I never get this before AF ........... it is probably just a weird cycle following mc. Only a couple more days left before I expect AF. I'm now 12 dpo.... temp went down too today. 

Shattered so going to sleep now. night night. x


----------



## loulou58

ooh yeh girlies here is my Fertilty Friend chart addy https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b9f4


----------



## texaswife2006

Hi ladies. I'm new to this! I wanted to ask you all a question because I have read through a lot of posts on this thread and ya'll are very smart!!! I am supposed to be on my 2ww, testing on the 25th. BUT, this morning (approx 12 hours ago) I found some brownish discharge in my underwear. Since then I haven't had anything! I even did a tampon check and it was clean! I am so confused!! What could this mean!? Any ideas? I normally have a 34 day cycle and I am on cd 30 today. Did the witch come early? Could it be a really late implantation bleed?! Help! I'm going crazy!!!


----------



## hayley2

Butterfly i think with your temps dropping slightly and a bit of a show that you were right. Plus its always the second month TTC with you that is the lucky one!!!! Lets hope i'm wrong and you register a huge temp rise this morning! :hugs:

Oooohhh loulou another chart for me to get excited about! Whats your BDing plan of action for this month?????

Csunshine your back in your TWW for the second time and i haven't even finished this one yet! :rofl:

leelee hope your doing ok sweet :hugs:

texaswife you could def be having a later implantation bleed, usually its between 6-10 dpo. Have you recently finished on the pill as that seems to really affect the first cycle of TTC. Good luck getting a BFP soon xxx

Flumpy hows the cramps??

Well 10dpo today for me and my temp didn't dip this morning which it did last month. It seems to start to go really rocky from here on in, so i shall wish away the next 24 hours until i can take my temp again :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Another slight dip for me.

Hayley it's looking up for you hun but I understand you're cautious. :hugs:

Morning to everyone!


----------



## EmmaM2

Morning - i have become addicted to this page (and other symptom threads) -here's hoping for another symptom filled day for you all! 
I woke up feeling bloated and sicky (not nauseaus just crappy) but its still too early to really be getting anything i'm fairly certain i'm just stressed out.

It feels so wrong to be wishing the next week away but i can't help it! Look forward to hearing how you are all feeling today and any early testing! xx


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls a third temp added today I WILL be good at this!! I think were gonna be as much as we can until cd21ish last month we kinda gave up at 17/18ish and I dunno how long my luteal phase is so hopefully temping will clear it up!!


----------



## Mrs_N

texaswife2006 perhaps you ovulated later than your thought and this is an implantation bleed?

emmaM2 good luck! :dust: how many dpo are you??

butterfly here's hoping :witch: doesn't arrive for you hun

hayley, chart looking good, fx'd! :dust:

loulou yay another chart to stalk!! 

my temp went up this morning! :happydance:


----------



## hayley2

Gr8 rise Mrs N - 2 more rises and O will be confirmed!

EmmaM2 hope you get a BFP soon!

Butterfly i hope you have a normal cycle for this month and your body will then be settled to be ready to try again xxx

loulou keep going with the temping!

I caved girls and tested today! :dohh: I'm such an idiot i knew it was gonna be a :bfn: but i still went ahead and did the stupid test (IC 10miu). Gutted now though. Surely if i was pg it would have shown a hint of a line by now! :hissy:


----------



## Mrs_N

not necessarily hayley, could be too early still! your chart still looks promising :hugs:


----------



## loulou58

It does look promising so far Hayley and a lil dip not so long ago so i'd leave it a few days possibly and try again! Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## EmmaM2

Mrs_N - thanks for the good wishes - i think i am only about 6-7 dpo so way too early really. I just 'feel' different. can't explain. Although maybe some of the cramps etc. is because i keep prodding my cervix! :rofl: 
Unfortunately we are wtt (my choice) and so we only bd'd once (without protection) but i think it was pretty much at ov. so maybe there is a chance[-o&lt; am definately joining the ttc'ers next month! Hope it all goes well for you this month.

hayley2 - thanks! don't beat yourself up - i almost caved and at my stage it would be impossible to tell :dohh:. I think i am a poas-aholic in the making. Lots of people don't even get even the faintest of lines until days (or even weeks) after af is due. Please don't give up hope. :hugs:

texaswife2006 - sounds like a poss late implantation bleed. fx for you!

good luck with the temping/charting everyone - its a mystery to me at this stage but all seems very exciting.


----------



## hayley2

Thanks girls :hugs: I know its not quite over yet but i really want a line!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## x-ukbabe-x

Hello ladies, 

Im new here. 

Im 4dpo and going to test 28th of may! Any one else testing around then? x


----------



## loulou58

Hayley you'll have a lovely line very soon i hope!! XXXX

hey ukbabe theres probably a few girls in here are, im out now till mid june! :(


----------



## x-ukbabe-x

Aww Lou lou hope the time passes quick for you. And the rest of us ha x


----------



## EmmaM2

Sorry to hear you are out loulou58 - here hoping for a Jubilant June for you!

Hi x-ukbabe-x - i am pretty new here too - welcome! I am suposed to be waiting until around the 30th but if i make it that long i will literally fall off my chair...so may well be joining you. Good luck!

Hang on in there everyone- this site is a v. effective procrastination tool -i'm suposed to be writting my doctoral thesis and getting a little distracted oops........


----------



## Mrs_N

you will get a lovely line soon hayley I'm sure of it :hugs:

hi ukbabe, good luck with testing! :dust:

ooh good luck with the tesis emma. it is so easy to get distracted by this site!


----------



## hayley2

Hi x-ukbabe-x i tested today at 10 dpo and got a BFN but i have a 16 luteal phase so if no sign of the witch i will be testing on the 28th!

We can test together if we are both witch free!


----------



## x-ukbabe-x

hayley2 said:


> We can test together if we are both witch free!

Hello hun, 
I have found the may testing tread now :D I passed on my testing dates!
I cant believe how many :bfp: weve had already!
I hope we can add our name to the list as well, Ill keep my fingers crossed for you!
xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

:hugs: Hayley. I tested too! BFN

got major cramping really think AF on way now.

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## lodestar

15 dpo and on pins and needles...

Hubby likes looking at the 'bump'

.... still BFNs .... I hate those tests!

-su


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh I hate this wait!!!!:hissy:

Morning ladies

Haley don't get down you know its still way early!

Played softball last night and my body is defo telling me I am old :rofl:

DH was asleep when I got home from playing ball so didn't dtd so hopefully we caught the eggie already


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Sorry to hear about the BFN's Butterfly and Hayley. It is still early days so try not to worry yet.

Mrs N - glad there is a rise for you today!

Sorry there is way too much to catch up on but a big welcome to the newbies!


----------



## loulou58

Hey Leelee! 
How is it going?


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey guys ... im new here

10 days till testing on my 6th cycle and this will be my last try for a couple of months as boyfriend is away for work and will only be back for one day a week so i doubt that will fall when im ovulating. Lots of things are looking up for us atm i just wish this would aswell! Anyone testing near the 1st of June?

:hug: HOPE :hug:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey guys ... im new here

10 days till testing on my 6th cycle and this will be my last try for a couple of months as boyfriend is away for work and will only be back for one day a week so i doubt that will fall when im ovulating. Lots of things are looking up for us atm i just wish this would aswell! Anyone testing near the 1st of June?

:hug: HOPE :hug:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey Leelee!
> How is it going?

Hiya,

I'm good. You? 

I have decided if I don't get a BFP this cycle I am going to go for hypnotherapy. I had a good long chat with OH last night and we both agree that usually I am so optimistic but for some reason I have been very negative about falling pregnant. Even from the start I have been saying 'Oh it will never happen'.

I was reading the Zita West book and she said that hypnotherapy is very good for calming people. Even since I talked to OH I have been calm about it. I find it very hard to relax so I think I need something like that.

I can't figure out why I have such a block about it. I am usually the happiest, most upbeat person in the world. Strange.


----------



## loulou58

Im pretty negative about it too and to get pregnant is such a happy thing. Whenever i see people and i hear about people getting pregnant it gets me down that i think i never will, instead of me being excited for my time, i guess i will never be happy about it till im actually holding a positive test stick!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im pretty negative about it too and to get pregnant is such a happy thing. Whenever i see people and i hear about people getting pregnant it gets me down that i think i never will, instead of me being excited for my time, i guess i will never be happy about it till im actually holding a positive test stick!!

Me too! Thing is I can't ever imagine having that stick and that is not like me at all. I think for a lot of it attitude and relaxation is the key. I can't seem to master that so maybe hypnotherapy would. I would like to do something for me anyway as I have spent the last 2 years being the main breadwinner and putting my OH through uni. It has left me stressed.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh ladies you can't doubt yourselves, I come here and your for the most part very positive. I appreciate your PMA and I know others do as well


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Oh ladies you can't doubt yourselves, I come here and your for the most part very positive. I appreciate your PMA and I know others do as well

Have no problem having PMA for other people. It is for myself that I have the problem! Don't get me wrong. I get excited during the 2WW and think 'Oh maybe this is the month' but in general I don't have much PMA, which is very very unusual for me. I think hypnotherapy would be useful for that.


----------



## Csunshine013

Then I say go for it! It can't hurt. Good luck and do report back and tell us how your feeling


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Then I say go for it! It can't hurt. Good luck and do report back and tell us how your feeling

Will do, will enquire this month and if no BFP will go for it next month!


----------



## EmmaM2

oh i'm such an idiot. :dohh: i thought i had ovulated last weekend/friday as i had cramps and felt a surge in libido - have never paid much attention to this before as we were not trying so don't know why i was so convinced, but i have felt so lousy since then i convinced myself it was early pg signs.
However for reasons that i do not fully understand i went and bought some OPK and did one about half an hour ago and i got clear pink line - not as strong as the control but its clear as day. So now i have to bow out of the two week wait - after torturing myself for almost a week already and start again. :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
good luck girls.


----------



## Mrs_N

emma that might not be so - some people get clear lines on OPKs all month, I know I seem to!

leelee glad you ahve been talking things through and feel better already for it. I think we can be negative about ourselves getting pg to try and buffer the hurt when it doesn't happen straight awayie. have low expectations and then anything else is a bonus, but it doesn't make life much fun!


----------



## Csunshine013

I think we can be negative about ourselves getting pg to try and buffer the hurt when it doesn't happen straight awayie. have low expectations and then anything else is a bonus, but it doesn't make life much fun![/QUOTE]

This is so right! If we don't let ourselves then we wont be so disappointed, that doesn't work either, we are still disappointed.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Mrs_N

too right, it doesn't actually help does it! 

here's to upbeatness ladies (yes, I may have just invented a new word!)

:happydance: :rofl: :hugs: :friends: :dance: :wohoo: :D :thumbup: :laugh2: :haha: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :friends: :wohoo:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

The strangest thing happened. I went to the loo and a big bit of EWCM came out. Sorry TMI but it wasn't clear but it defo was stretchy. I am only CD7. Did an OPk and there is a line (very faint) so not positive yet but weird that I would be getting that so early. 

Will have to get the ball rolling earlier that I thought. Looks like I might O early this month"


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:

Leelee you will just have to get more :sex: this month :rofl: It might help with the PMA :rofl: you know endorfins flying free


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Leelee you will just have to get more :sex: this month :rofl: It might help with the PMA :rofl: you know endorfins flying free

True! I usually start to get it on CD9 so maybe I will O on CD14 this month! I am taking my mothers advice. BD everytime you see EWCM!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh leelee thats great! how exciting! definately get :sex: won't do any harm!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> ooh leelee thats great! how exciting! definately get :sex: won't do any harm!

Lol, I think it's way too early but might as well get started with it!!! My OH will be thrilled!

How are you Mrs N?


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm good thanks, pinning all my hopes on a temp rise over the next couple of days, I will be so excited if it does!


----------



## Jeannette

OMG ladies I am so excited!! Had my 2nd bloodtest yesterday. It was 58 last Wed so was hoping it'd be at least 700 this wed....it was 2346!!! Doc says nice and strong!!! :)


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> OMG ladies I am so excited!! Had my 2nd bloodtest yesterday. It was 58 last Wed so was hoping it'd be at least 700 this wed....it was 2346!!! Doc says nice and strong!!! :)

Delighted for you Jeanette!

Will be crossing my fingers for a rise for you Mrs N!

Flumpy, Butterfly and Hayley,

Any more symptoms?


----------



## Csunshine013

Congrats Jeannette :happydance:

Mrs N heres to hoping for a nice temp rise!


----------



## Mrs_N

wow great news jeanette! :happydance:


----------



## flumpy

wow jeanette - thats great news!!! has the morning sickness kicked in yet?

still no symptoms for me!! booo i think i am out for sure...

... sorry to be so down when you are all being upbeat!!


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls! is anyone watching that baby twin program on channel 4?? its amazing, theyve got a telescope in the ladies womb with the twins in!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> wow jeanette - thats great news!!! has the morning sickness kicked in yet?
> 
> still no symptoms for me!! booo i think i am out for sure...
> 
> ... sorry to be so down when you are all being upbeat!!

Hey don't be sorry. My chatter wasn't exactly full of PMA earlier either! When should Af be due Flumpy?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey girls! is anyone watching that baby twin program on channel 4?? its amazing, theyve got a telescope in the ladies womb with the twins in!

No, am going to watch 4+1 at 10pm. Am watching Katie and Peter. I love trash on tv. From next week onwards I am going out for a stroll every evening!


----------



## loulou58

Im doin it the other way round haha babies now and katie and peter on itv2+1!!

Im wondering what CD to put myself on at the minute, i spotted for 4 days up to AF but i dunno whats classed as spotting and whats classed as a light period. So FF has me on CD5 from what ive input but i could be like CD6,7 or 8. I hate all this worry!!


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: flumpy, you know the drill - it's not over til :witch: arrives!

also gonna watch that prog on +1 at 10pm, watching my name is earl and big bang theory - gotta have a bit of comedy on a thursday night! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

hmm difficult loulou, i would classify spotting as needing no more than a pantyliner and full flow as anything heavier


----------



## loulou58

I think i'll just go with the FF, sod it! Im not gonna worry no more this month im gonna be PMA to the max!!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> hmm difficult loulou, i would classify spotting as needing no more than a pantyliner and full flow as anything heavier

I agree with Mrs N!

Instead of worrying why don't you go every other day from about CD8 and then ramp it up around the time of O. If you BD every other day then you can't miss the egg anyway!


----------



## Mrs_N

thats true, i suppose it doesn't matter so much, what more important is know when you o and how many dpo you are afterwards, not how long the bit before is if that makes sense. just get down to :sex: anyway :rofl:


----------



## loulou58

I will try!! I hope temping this month will shed light on my Ov situation! I havent a clue when i do so it should be good to find that out at least! I hope we get some more BFPs this month!!


----------



## leelee

Hayley - your temp is nice and high for 10 DPO!


----------



## polaris

Jeanette - congratulations on your blood results, you must be on :cloud9:!!

Mrs N - so pleased to see that lovely temperature rise, will be checking back in tomorrow to see what your temperature does.

Hoping to see some more BFPs for this group soon!!


----------



## flumpy

leelee said:


> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> wow jeanette - thats great news!!! has the morning sickness kicked in yet?
> 
> still no symptoms for me!! booo i think i am out for sure...
> 
> ... sorry to be so down when you are all being upbeat!!
> 
> Hey don't be sorry. My chatter wasn't exactly full of PMA earlier either! When should Af be due Flumpy?Click to expand...

well AF is due on Sunday - but i usually get spotting a few days before hand - so anytime now really i am expecting a sign that she is on her way!!


----------



## hayley2

Evening ladies!

I've just watched ER (sob - last ever next week!) and am now watching Katie & Peter.

I've been thinking, do you thing its possible to try too hard??? 

Look at Jeannette - been temping and watching every move then goes on holiday and can't be bothered with stressing over temps and then ends up DTD on 1 occasion over the whole fertile week and gets pg. Maybe i'm just trying too bloody hard and should just forget we are trying and see where we end up. 

Spoke to my mum about the holiday next April and she has said that if i did get pg then she would happily change the holiday for her little grandchild! Gr8 news for us as we can keep trying now!!!!!!

Had a fair few AF cramps so i'm thinking i'm def out now. Its normal for me too get AF cramps from 10dpo.

Fab results Jeannette!

leelee i think that sounds like a really good idea to go for hyponotherapy. It def can't hurt can it!

Butterfly sorry for your BFN hun. We are in this together!!!!

Flumpy are you going to give us our group BFP this cycle??!!

loulou glad your keeping up with the temping. I'd say spotting is not the first day. Only once you would need a pad/tampon.

Csunshine lets hope you've caught the egg!!! 

Polaris its really gr8 of you to keep popping in to check on us all. I really appreciate it hunni! xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Evening Haley thats great news that you mum will move holiday :happydance:
Keep up the good work :sex:

:rofl:


----------



## texaswife2006

Well, thought I would report back. The witch reared her ugly face today :(. So much for a late implantation. Now my cycle is once again thrown off because of starting 4 days early! Very frustrating!! Best of luck to all of you!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

sorry to just post and run but I need to pack!!! we're off to the lake district in the morning.

Sadly the :witch: got me. On to the next month. PMA FOR JUNE!!!

I'll be back to speak to you Monday or Tuesday.

Have a great weekend everyone.

:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Texaswife and Butterfly so sorry that nasty :witch: is still making your life misserable.


----------



## hayley2

I would just like to comment on my chart. How gr8 does it look???!!!! However i know its not a pg chart. AAAHHHHH. Stupid fake temps! Wait for the massive drop tomorrow.

Rant over. I can go to work happy now! lol

Have a good day girls

xxx


----------



## saz140

Well AF is due on monday, none of the usual cramps yet but have had a couple of odd pains really low down on my left today. Hard to describe them but they were kind of light stabbing pains, really hoping it was implantation but think i'm probably imagining it.
BBs still tender round the sides and definately bigger than normal, nipples also seem to be spreading, sorry TMI!!
Total emotional wreck, cried about a leaking radiator last night. Still having light nausea and hot flushes. I really hope we all get our BFPs this month!


----------



## leelee

saz140 said:


> Well AF is due on monday, none of the usual cramps yet but have had a couple of odd pains really low down on my left today. Hard to describe them but they were kind of light stabbing pains, really hoping it was implantation but think i'm probably imagining it.
> BBs still tender round the sides and definately bigger than normal, nipples also seem to be spreading, sorry TMI!!
> Total emotional wreck, cried about a leaking radiator last night. Still having light nausea and hot flushes. I really hope we all get our BFPs this month!

Really sorry AF got you Texaswife and Butterfly

Hope you have a lovely time at the lakes Butterfly! You deserve it!

Hayley - your chart looks great. Why do you think the temps look fake?

Saz140 - your symptoms sound great.

Mrs N - did you get a rise?


----------



## Mrs_N

Sorry nasty :witch: got you butterfly and texaswife :cry: here's to next cycle :dust:

Hayley I agree your chart is looking fab, you may yet be surprised who knows!

saz140 you've got some great symtpoms, really hope you get your :bfp:

Yup, my temp went up :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Jeannette

Thank you to everyone for the support!! I am so relieved.....and yes, so nautious ALL DAY!! Oh well, I can honestly say I'm just getting used to it. And I found these fabulous ginger candies that really help a lot!!

Mrs N, congrats on the temp rise!

Flumpy, don't stress about the lack of symptoms, that doesn't mean everything!!! (trust me, I've been an avid reader on early pregnancy lately :))

Haley, I'm so glad you get to keep trying but it's going to be a moot point -- your chart looks great!!!! 

Saz140, I agree with leelee, your symptoms sound great.

Sorry about the :witch: Texaswife and Butterfly. :hugs: Have a great time at the lakes!! A getaway was a great plan for me!!


----------



## Mrs_N

girls I am off to see my parents for the weekend, have a lovely bank holiday weekend whatever you do :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

My temp went up today, but don't know how much I can believe it as I tossed and turned for quite a while before temping. :dohh:

Chart's looking really good Haley fxd


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> girls I am off to see my parents for the weekend, have a lovely bank holiday weekend whatever you do :hugs:

Have a lovely weekend Mrs N!

Hi CSunshine - can you post your link to you chart so we can all have a peek!


----------



## Csunshine013

I only started temping after af left and since then it's been really eractic. LOL

I also don't know how to post it. :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> I only started temping after af left and since then it's been really eractic. LOL
> 
> I also don't know how to post it. :rofl:

Mine was crazy after AF but has calmed down now! To post it copy it and then paste it into your signature. It should show up then.


----------



## SpecialK

Hey girls;

Thanks for the kind words and hugs! After my pint of Stella I was feeling rather okay about the whole thing. Now at least I know I'll fit into my wedding dress is 43 days! 

I'm on CD4 now and if I go by last cycle I'm a late Ovulator so I'm expecting about CD17ish. I'm just happy I've now had 2 cycles that were of relatively normal length!

Butterfly - sorry to hear the :witch: got you. I'll be right there with you in June! Enjoy the lake.

Nrs_N - have we confirmed O yet? (so many posts to remember!)

Hayley - funny you should mention ER. I guess we're a little ahead over here in Canada - the last ER episode was in April here. I think early April. Did you watch it all throughout the seasons? I loved it!! 

Csunshine - Could tossing and turning really affect your temp that much? I didn't know that. I toss and turn almost every night. I rarely get more than 2-3 hours of continuous sleep. I wake up constantly. I guess for me if I were to sleep soundly then I wouldn't be able to trust my temps! :rofl:

Texaswife2006 - sorry to hear about the :witch:. June awaits us!

To all of those I missed - I'm still relatively new at this and trying very hard to catch up on everyone's stories! I have little post-it notes so I take notes as I read to include in my posts now. :blush:


----------



## leelee

SpecialK said:


> Hey girls;
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and hugs! After my pint of Stella I was feeling rather okay about the whole thing. Now at least I know I'll fit into my wedding dress is 43 days!
> 
> I'm on CD4 now and if I go by last cycle I'm a late Ovulator so I'm expecting about CD17ish. I'm just happy I've now had 2 cycles that were of relatively normal length!
> 
> Butterfly - sorry to hear the :witch: got you. I'll be right there with you in June! Enjoy the lake.
> 
> Nrs_N - have we confirmed O yet? (so many posts to remember!)
> 
> Hayley - funny you should mention ER. I guess we're a little ahead over here in Canada - the last ER episode was in April here. I think early April. Did you watch it all throughout the seasons? I loved it!!
> 
> Csunshine - Could tossing and turning really affect your temp that much? I didn't know that. I toss and turn almost every night. I rarely get more than 2-3 hours of continuous sleep. I wake up constantly. I guess for me if I were to sleep soundly then I wouldn't be able to trust my temps! :rofl:
> 
> Texaswife2006 - sorry to hear about the :witch:. June awaits us!
> 
> To all of those I missed - I'm still relatively new at this and trying very hard to catch up on everyone's stories! I have little post-it notes so I take notes as I read to include in my posts now. :blush:

Hi SpecialK,

Good to see you back

:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

SpecialK said:


> Hey girls;
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and hugs! After my pint of Stella I was feeling rather okay about the whole thing. Now at least I know I'll fit into my wedding dress is 43 days!
> 
> I'm on CD4 now and if I go by last cycle I'm a late Ovulator so I'm expecting about CD17ish. I'm just happy I've now had 2 cycles that were of relatively normal length!
> 
> Butterfly - sorry to hear the :witch: got you. I'll be right there with you in June! Enjoy the lake.
> 
> Nrs_N - have we confirmed O yet? (so many posts to remember!)
> 
> Hayley - funny you should mention ER. I guess we're a little ahead over here in Canada - the last ER episode was in April here. I think early April. Did you watch it all throughout the seasons? I loved it!!
> 
> Csunshine - Could tossing and turning really affect your temp that much? I didn't know that. I toss and turn almost every night. I rarely get more than 2-3 hours of continuous sleep. I wake up constantly. I guess for me if I were to sleep soundly then I wouldn't be able to trust my temps! :rofl:
> 
> Texaswife2006 - sorry to hear about the :witch:. June awaits us!
> 
> To all of those I missed - I'm still relatively new at this and trying very hard to catch up on everyone's stories! I have little post-it notes so I take notes as I read to include in my posts now. :blush:


I need a new notebook for all the posts I read :rofl:

I haven't slept good for the longest time, but I do get some good sleep or I would be a zombie :rofl: 
I am just going off what I have read about the temping. LOL

Hey Leelee I figured my chart out so take a look, I am warning you that it is a mess :rofl:


----------



## hayley2

Hey SpecialK! Heres to a June BFP!!! Yep i'm an avid ER fan!!! Gutted thats its nearly at the end. You guys always get to watch everything before us Brits :rofl:

Can't say i thought much of the episode with George Clooney in it though. I wanted some action! :rofl:

leelee how are you doing in the pre-o wait??? Anything nice planned for the weekend?

Mrs N have a lovely time at your parents! Looks like you have finally O'd!!!!!!!!!

Csunshine so far so good on the temp front. Hope it keeps rising!

leelee you asked why i think my temps look fake well its because i just know i'm not pg. i'm not that blinking lucky! :rofl: I'm just thinking tomorrow morning its going to hit rock bottom - but least i'm prepared. Plus i had that :bfn: yest with FMU at 10dpo. Really think it would show by then if i was. 

:hug:


----------



## kristyrae21

Hi Guys-

I'm new to this so I will introduce myself. My name is Kristy and I am from Washington State and am 26 years old. My husband of 3 years and I finally decided it is time to start trying. As of Monday we started trying and I looked up my ovulation according to a scheduler and Monday was coincidentally the most fertile day for me! So wish us luck! I am planning on going to Target today to get those ovulation testers though too.

I am very excited!!!:happydance:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hey SpecialK! Heres to a June BFP!!! Yep i'm an avid ER fan!!! Gutted thats its nearly at the end. You guys always get to watch everything before us Brits :rofl:
> 
> Can't say i thought much of the episode with George Clooney in it though. I wanted some action! :rofl:
> 
> leelee how are you doing in the pre-o wait??? Anything nice planned for the weekend?
> 
> Mrs N have a lovely time at your parents! Looks like you have finally O'd!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Csunshine so far so good on the temp front. Hope it keeps rising!
> 
> leelee you asked why i think my temps look fake well its because i just know i'm not pg. i'm not that blinking lucky! :rofl: I'm just thinking tomorrow morning its going to hit rock bottom - but least i'm prepared. Plus i had that :bfn: yest with FMU at 10dpo. Really think it would show by then if i was.
> 
> :hug:

Nice rise CSunshine - now we can have a peek every morning!

C'mon Hayley - where is your PMA!!! Your so good with it for everyone else! Have you any more symptoms? You don't have any spotting yet though, do you?

I am good. Have a chilled weekend planned. BD'ing will commence tonight and we will try and BD every day til we see a temp rise. I am hoping I see a temp rise soon or I will be knackered. Ha ha! Not able for it anymore. 

I also have decided not to start stressing until I have had at least 6 cycles of well timed BD. If nothing has happened by then I will march into the GP surgery.


----------



## hayley2

I know, i know! I'm the same as you hun. Gr8 PMA with you girls but none for myself. Oh well i'll have PMA for you and you can have PMA for me and then we will both be fine!

A few possible symptoms but i keep telling myself they are all in my head or to do with the Clomid. I'm just not feeling pg.

I don't normally get spotting till 14/15 dpo (16 LP) so its a bit early for that still as i'm only 11dpo. 

So you'll be busy in the bedroom for the next week then! Def destress yourself and give it 6 proper cycles. You won't need to march to the doctors as you'll be sporting a little bump by then!


----------



## leelee

kristyrae21 said:


> Hi Guys-
> 
> I'm new to this so I will introduce myself. My name is Kristy and I am from Washington State and am 26 years old. My husband of 3 years and I finally decided it is time to start trying. As of Monday we started trying and I looked up my ovulation according to a scheduler and Monday was coincidentally the most fertile day for me! So wish us luck! I am planning on going to Target today to get those ovulation testers though too.
> 
> I am very excited!!!:happydance:

Hi Kristyrae and welcome.

Hope you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> I know, i know! I'm the same as you hun. Gr8 PMA with you girls but none for myself. Oh well i'll have PMA for you and you can have PMA for me and then we will both be fine!
> 
> A few possible symptoms but i keep telling myself they are all in my head or to do with the Clomid. I'm just not feeling pg.
> 
> I don't normally get spotting till 14/15 dpo (16 LP) so its a bit early for that still as i'm only 11dpo.
> 
> So you'll be busy in the bedroom for the next week then! Def destress yourself and give it 6 proper cycles. You won't need to march to the doctors as you'll be sporting a little bump by then!

Yeah, I'll be bump buddies with you! Lol!

Can't wait til we all have our :bfp:'s. We will all be asking you and Butterfly for advice about labour etc!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok Leelee, but I am going to be out this weekend as I have some unfinished business to take care of won't be able to temp so I wont know anything until at least Monday when I get back.:cry:


----------



## hayley2

Ask away leelee! I would love to be able to help you all with any pg question you may have. I'm sure Butterfly will too!

Would love to be bump buddies with you!

Don't worry about not temping this weekend Csunshine. Temping doesn't make you pg, you've already done the hard bit, it just can occasionally give you a slight early warning. Hope everything goes ok for you this weekend xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Ask away leelee! I would love to be able to help you all with any pg question you may have. I'm sure Butterfly will too!
> 
> Would love to be bump buddies with you!
> 
> Don't worry about not temping this weekend Csunshine. Temping doesn't make you pg, you've already done the hard bit, it just can occasionally give you a slight early warning. Hope everything goes ok for you this weekend xxx

Fingers crossed that kick off the roll of :bfp:'s!!!

As Hayley said, Csunshine - you have done the hard part now!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Haley and Leelee it makes me feel better to know it's not that important.:rofl:

I will be updating my chart as soon as I am back though!


----------



## Jeannette

Oh my goodness ladies....this thread was on the SECOND PAGE with no responses sense yesterday????? :saywhat: Where is everyone????? :paper: :loo: :dishes: :iron: :shower: :laundry: :coffee: Is Europe still asleep???? or :sex: It's 6:30 here in the states......so it's what, 11 or 12 there?? WAKEY WAKEY!!!! I need to see temps and symptoms!!!! :hissy: I need to see :bfp:s so you can come to first tri with me!! :shipw:


----------



## hayley2

Hey Jeannette i'm awake!!! lol

Still got my high temps and was starting to feel a bit positive until my google head took over and i started searching the internet for high post-O temps on clomid, and guess what its very common to have high temps with Clomid! I give up! So it looks like my cramps really are AF and not pg related.

How are you doing??


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls, im 5 days into temping today im doing good! im cd7 today gonna start BDing tomorrow i think and try to get it in every day until about cd20 heres hoping!! xxx


----------



## Jeannette

I don't know Haley....your temps aren't really "higher" than they were before, they are just much more steady....before they always semed to rock up and down....and I refuse to believe it's the clomid!!! :smug:

I'm doing well. I really get nautious quite a bit, but I really can't complain...I just take it as a good sign my hormones are doing their job! :)


----------



## Jeannette

Happy :sex:ing loulou!!


----------



## leelee

Loving your steady climbing temps Hayley!

Good afternoon Jeanette. How are you?

Hi Loulou - I am on CD9 and haven't started BD'ing yet. OH has been really busy with uni so he has been wrecked. Will start today. I promise!


----------



## Mrs_N

Hey girls just checking in from my iPhone - this thing is genius! Another temp rise this morning yay will input into ff when I get home tomorrow night. 
Now I know this could well be a normal post-ov symptom but my god my nipples are painful today and yesterday!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Well I found my login info for ff so have charted today and test and got my crosshairs. I am so unbelievably excited :happydance:
How wonderful it is to be in my first official tww. I have great intentions of waiting to test tip 14dpo but I am pretty sure I'll cave earlier than that! 
:wohoo:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> Well I found my login info for ff so have charted today and test and got my crosshairs. I am so unbelievably excited :happydance:
> How wonderful it is to be in my first official tww. I have great intentions of waiting to test tip 14dpo but I am pretty sure I'll cave earlier than that!
> :wohoo:

Yay, delighted for you Mrs N. What a fantastic rise today as well!

Hayley - how are your temps?

Flumpy - any symptoms for you?


----------



## hayley2

Hey girls

My temp dropped today as predicted. New my body was being stupid!

Gr8 rise Mrs N

leelee good luck starting your BDing!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> My temp dropped today as predicted. New my body was being stupid!
> 
> Gr8 rise Mrs N
> 
> leelee good luck starting your BDing!

It might rise again tomorrow Hayley? You have 3 more days to see what happens. It is great news that you can continue to try though. Maybe that was stressing you out unconsciously.

Started the BD'ing last night. Will try and go for every day and see if that makes a difference.Am very positive this month and won't worry too much if it doesn't happen. It takes some people a year so why should I be any different.


----------



## flumpy

hi girls!

wow i have missed a lot - well i took a test and it was BFN i am now 13DPO so something would have shown by now - i expect the witch will arrive tomorrow as planned!!


----------



## littlehush

Hi girls...just checking in to say hi!

Mrs_N- :happydance: for being in the tww, fingers crossed for you hun
Hayley- Hope you get a rise tonmorrow hun
Leelee- Good luck for this cycle hun, lots of :sex: hehe

Not much to report from me, still in lots of pain and lots of bleeding. Thought it would have slowed down by now but it hasnt, im getting a little bit worried about it. Just have to see if it slows down or hopefully stops in the next couple of days. Me and OH have decided that we are not going to try this month, just to let my cycle sort if self out, i doubt i will even Ov this month anyway. 

What you all doing this bank holiday (if in uk)? Weather is sooo lovely here, but OH is working today..boohoo! So im just lazing around 

xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Hi girls...just checking in to say hi!
> 
> Mrs_N- :happydance: for being in the tww, fingers crossed for you hun
> Hayley- Hope you get a rise tonmorrow hun
> Leelee- Good luck for this cycle hun, lots of :sex: hehe
> 
> Not much to report from me, still in lots of pain and lots of bleeding. Thought it would have slowed down by now but it hasnt, im getting a little bit worried about it. Just have to see if it slows down or hopefully stops in the next couple of days. Me and OH have decided that we are not going to try this month, just to let my cycle sort if self out, i doubt i will even Ov this month anyway.
> 
> What you all doing this bank holiday (if in uk)? Weather is sooo lovely here, but OH is working today..boohoo! So im just lazing around
> 
> xxx

:hugs:

So sorry to hear you are still in pain.


----------



## LoobyLou75

I am now in my 2ww and to be honest I need some PMA, don't feel as if we've made it this month :(


----------



## leelee

LoobyLou75 said:


> I am now in my 2ww and to be honest I need some PMA, don't feel as if we've made it this month :(

Hi and welcome Lobylou,

Why do you think you aren't going to get a :bfp: this month?


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

How is everyone this evening?

I am good, although my OPK is completely blank this morning and had a bit of a line on CD7 so that is very weird. Can anyone shed any light on that?

Had a great day today. I was asked to be godmother for my nephew. I was delighted. So myself and OH decided to book flights to Oz (where they are!). Can't wait now and it also gives me something else to focus on. Perhaps I won't be so obsessed!


----------



## kristyrae21

Hi Guys-

We have only been trying a couple weeks, but tonight when I was at the theater with my husband and father in law the smell of popcorn made me feel icky and then when I got into my father in laws car I told him I thought it smelled like chicken in there. He told me "I had a box of fried chicken in the trunk of the car...but that was 2 weeks ago...you must have a good nose!"
I can't test to see if I got pregnant that quick just yet, but if I was would my sense of smell already be "weird'?!? :help:


----------



## LoobyLou75

leelee said:


> LoobyLou75 said:
> 
> 
> I am now in my 2ww and to be honest I need some PMA, don't feel as if we've made it this month :(
> 
> Hi and welcome Lobylou,
> 
> Why do you think you aren't going to get a :bfp: this month?Click to expand...

I think we may have BD at the wrong time. I was due to ov on Friday and we BD last Sunday and Tuesday and were going to do Thursday and Friday but we had an argument and hubby slept in the spare bed :( We did make up on Saturday and BD twice but I think maybe I missed the boat?


----------



## Mrs_N

loobylou unless you keep track of your temp you can never be entirely sure when you ov, you may not have missed the boat so don't give up yet!

leelee how exciting - when will you be going out to oz? Not sure about the OPK, maybe less concentrated for some reason, or a different test batch?

kristyrae21 I have heard that increased sense of smell can be a sign of early pregnancy, good luck! :dust:

littlehush :hugs: so sorry you are oging through this.

This bank hol we are just chilling, the weather is lovely and warm, perfect to get a few bits done around the house! 

No news here really, 5dpo and it's going quite quickly really!


----------



## flumpy

hi girls - hope you are all enjoying the Bank Holiday it is really sunny here which I am ver pleased about!!

Mrs N - so pleased you are now in the 2ww it will be over before you know it and you will be holding a BFP in your hand!!

Hayley - how are you doing? any symptoms? only a few days left till testing!!

Leelee - Oz How exciting - and you must be chuffed to be a godmother!! when are you going over there?? i dont know anything about OPK's as i havent used them but do they have evaps? maybe that is what you had on CD7?!


Littlehush - so sorry you are having to go through this honey - hope you feel better soon and the pain stops xxxxx

loubylou - keep up the PMA - you never know you might be pg this month!!!


----------



## flumpy

stupid computer posted again before I had chance to finish!!

kirstyrae - some people get symptoms at only a few DPO so you never know - fingers crossed this is it!!

jeannette - how you doing hunny? any more symptoms yet?

hi to anyone I might have forgottten!! hope you are all ok and enjoying some sunshine!! 

as for me AF was due today but no sign of her - i hope she stays well away!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> stupid computer posted again before I had chance to finish!!
> 
> kirstyrae - some people get symptoms at only a few DPO so you never know - fingers crossed this is it!!
> 
> jeannette - how you doing hunny? any more symptoms yet?
> 
> hi to anyone I might have forgottten!! hope you are all ok and enjoying some sunshine!!
> 
> as for me AF was due today but no sign of her - i hope she stays well away!!



Hey Flumpy - so glad AF has stayed away for you so far. Lets hope she does that for another 9 months. Any symptoms?

Hayley - nice rise for you today!

Mrs N - as I said on your journal, am loving your temp rise!

Hello to everyone else!

CD 11 for me. Not much to report. Am wondering when I will O this month, especially after gettting a totally blank OPK yesterday. Am on day 3 of the BD'ing so haven't run out of steam yet. Am hoping to BD until the day after O as previously I stopped the day of O.


----------



## LoobyLou75

Thank you Mrs N and Flumpy. Fingers x'd :)


----------



## flumpy

hey leelee - no symptoms for me i suppose I feel a teeny bit sicky but i have eaten loads of sweets (not good for the diet I know!!) I am also a teeny bit bloated but again that can be from eating too much - so I guess it doesnt look good!!! only time will tell I suppose - i am crossing everything in the hope that the stupid witch wont show her ugly face!!


----------



## Mrs_N

flumpy are you planning to test at all?
leelee it will be interesting to see when you o - 2 months in a row of earlier ov would be pretty good indication that the B50 is doing something!

i feel so aware of my body at the moment - noticing every little twige :rofl:


----------



## flumpy

hi Mrs N

I am trying to hold out till i am a week late (if I get that far!!)!! still no sign of her....


----------



## Mrs_N

that is very good of you! really hope she doesn't show :dust:


----------



## leelee

Oooh AF watch Flumpy! It's great she hasn't shown up yet!!!

Mrs N - what twinges are you feeling?

Hayley - hope you are okay?


----------



## hayley2

Evening girls hope you have all had a gr8 weekend! :happydance:

leelee fab news about being a Godmother and booking a holiday to Oz! How exciting! i'm very jealous :rofl:

Mrs N hope your temps keep rising hun xxx

Flumpy :hugs: Keep away :witch:!

I have got SERIOUS PMT!!!! I could quite happily :gun: someone! I feel sooooooooo mad! I usually get it very mild but Clomid has completly screwed my hormones up. 

Everyone has been p*****g me off today for no reason at all!

I think i will most def be getting a visit from the :witch: tomorrow.

:hug:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Evening girls hope you have all had a gr8 weekend! :happydance:
> 
> leelee fab news about being a Godmother and booking a holiday to Oz! How exciting! i'm very jealous :rofl:
> 
> Mrs N hope your temps keep rising hun xxx
> 
> Flumpy :hugs: Keep away :witch:!
> 
> I have got SERIOUS PMT!!!! I could quite happily :gun: someone! I feel sooooooooo mad! I usually get it very mild but Clomid has completly screwed my hormones up.
> 
> Everyone has been p*****g me off today for no reason at all!
> 
> I think i will most def be getting a visit from the :witch: tomorrow.
> 
> :hug:

Have you had spotting yet though? Your temps look great. I have lots of PMA for you Hayley.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: hayley, sorry you are feeling PMT-ey! hoping :witch: doesn't show up and it is actually preggo hormones making you feel like that!

leelee I've been having lots of funny twinges in my pelvis and also a mild dragging sensation really really low down in my pelvis, feels kind of like af is about to show!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> :hugs: hayley, sorry you are feeling PMT-ey! hoping :witch: doesn't show up and it is actually preggo hormones making you feel like that!
> 
> leelee I've been having lots of funny twinges in my pelvis and also a mild dragging sensation really really low down in my pelvis, feels kind of like af is about to show!

Wow, a load of people describe a pulling sensation and then get a :bfp:. There are some seriously good symptoms going on here ladies.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

woah, loads of dust :rofl:

i would love to join those :bfp: ladies, that would be amazing! just happy I ovulated though :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> woah, loads of dust :rofl:
> 
> i would love to join those :bfp: ladies, that would be amazing! just happy I ovulated though :rofl:

It would be brill to see you get a :bfp:, especially after last month and because it took you so long to O this month.


----------



## Mrs_N

i would love to see everyone on this thread get :bfp: and then we can all move to first tri together, that would be great! :friends:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> i would love to see everyone on this thread get :bfp: and then we can all move to first tri together, that would be great! :friends:

Yeah, I think we deserve some luck. We have been trying for long enough now and it is such a supportive group as well. Would be great to carry that through to first tri. What could we call ourselves? Lol!


----------



## Mrs_N

so I guess this is my first 9 month wait??? :rofl:

ooh has anyone played the ttc game?? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttcgame/ttcgame.html


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> so I guess this is my first 9 month wait??? :rofl:
> 
> ooh has anyone played the ttc game?? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttcgame/ttcgame.html

Brilliant - I love it!!! Will have a look at the game


----------



## Mrs_N

it is like pacman but you have to escape :witch: 
:rofl:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> it is like pacman but you have to escape :witch:
> :rofl:

I've just played it. I'm useless. Think I will stick to Mario on my DS!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

haha, i was useless too!


----------



## emalou90

Hi girls :) just popped by to see how you're all doing?
any bfp's yet? :)

i'm suffering a bit from MS and its getting me down :( but i'm trying to think myself lucky really! x


----------



## bigsecret

Hi everyone!!

I'm on CD30 due on today feel a bit crampy worried the witch is coming!! done a test this morn BFN buuuuttt it isnt a sensitive one (I bought 50ml ones by accident online). Think im due some FR today thru the post and kept my mornin wee in a jug (classs!).

Hope everyone gets BFPs babyduuussst x


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> haha, i was useless too!

Absolutely loving that temperature rise Mrs N. Wish that was my chart!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello everyone.

Hope you all had a good weekend. Lots of posts but not alot of PMA I see.

Great temp rise Mrs N - good luck hun.......... exciting few days ahead for you.

Although it was nice to get away for a few days obviously the :witch: came with me. I'm feeling very depressed so I won't be on here much as you all need PMA not someone miserable. When I come back on I want to see some BFP's from some of you........... that will really cheer me up.

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend. Lots of posts but not alot of PMA I see.
> 
> Great temp rise Mrs N - good luck hun.......... exciting few days ahead for you.
> 
> Although it was nice to get away for a few days obviously the :witch: came with me. I'm feeling very depressed so I won't be on here much as you all need PMA not someone miserable. When I come back on I want to see some BFP's from some of you........... that will really cheer me up.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs:

We want you on here no matter how you feel. That's what we are here for, not just for the good times and the PMA.

Glad you had a nice weekend.


----------



## flumpy

hi all,

butterfly - dont be daft - we want you on here no matter what your mood!!

bigsecret - let us know how you get on!!! BFP, BFP, BFP....

Emalou - thanks for popping in sorry you are suffering with morning sickness x

leelee - where are you in your cycle now?

how is everyone else doing?

welll the witch was due yesterday but still no sign of her - i get the odd cramp every now and then but no spotting or anything - see how long she stays away for!!


----------



## leelee

emalou90 said:


> Hi girls :) just popped by to see how you're all doing?
> any bfp's yet? :)
> 
> i'm suffering a bit from MS and its getting me down :( but i'm trying to think myself lucky really! x

Hi Emmalou,

Sorry to hear you are suffering with m/s. 

:hugs:

Bigsecret - hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> hi all,
> 
> butterfly - dont be daft - we want you on here no matter what your mood!!
> 
> bigsecret - let us know how you get on!!! BFP, BFP, BFP....
> 
> Emalou - thanks for popping in sorry you are suffering with morning sickness x
> 
> leelee - where are you in your cycle now?
> 
> how is everyone else doing?
> 
> welll the witch was due yesterday but still no sign of her - i get the odd cramp every now and then but no spotting or anything - see how long she stays away for!!

Ooh Flumpy - still no sign of the witch. That is fab! When will you test? Any symptoms?

I am CD12 so getting lots of BD'ing in. Am away with work tomorrow night so slightly worried I might O then but will try and have as many swimmers there as possible. There is a line on the OPK but nowhere near the control line yet.


----------



## flumpy

leelee said:


> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> hi all,
> 
> butterfly - dont be daft - we want you on here no matter what your mood!!
> 
> bigsecret - let us know how you get on!!! BFP, BFP, BFP....
> 
> Emalou - thanks for popping in sorry you are suffering with morning sickness x
> 
> leelee - where are you in your cycle now?
> 
> how is everyone else doing?
> 
> welll the witch was due yesterday but still no sign of her - i get the odd cramp every now and then but no spotting or anything - see how long she stays away for!!
> 
> Ooh Flumpy - still no sign of the witch. That is fab! When will you test? Any symptoms?
> 
> I am CD12 so getting lots of BD'ing in. Am away with work tomorrow night so slightly worried I might O then but will try and have as many swimmers there as possible. There is a line on the OPK but nowhere near the control line yet.Click to expand...


well I wanted to wait till she was a full week late (so monday next week) but I am rapidly losing will power - i dont know why cos I havent even got any symptoms!!

oooh you must be very close to oving! i wouldnt worry if you cant BD tomorrow - even if you do ov you should still have swimmers waiting just DTD tonight and the night after tomorrow and all your bases should be covered lol!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> hi all,
> 
> butterfly - dont be daft - we want you on here no matter what your mood!!
> 
> bigsecret - let us know how you get on!!! BFP, BFP, BFP....
> 
> Emalou - thanks for popping in sorry you are suffering with morning sickness x
> 
> leelee - where are you in your cycle now?
> 
> how is everyone else doing?
> 
> welll the witch was due yesterday but still no sign of her - i get the odd cramp every now and then but no spotting or anything - see how long she stays away for!!
> 
> Ooh Flumpy - still no sign of the witch. That is fab! When will you test? Any symptoms?
> 
> I am CD12 so getting lots of BD'ing in. Am away with work tomorrow night so slightly worried I might O then but will try and have as many swimmers there as possible. There is a line on the OPK but nowhere near the control line yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I wanted to wait till she was a full week late (so monday next week) but I am rapidly losing will power - i dont know why cos I havent even got any symptoms!!
> 
> oooh you must be very close to oving! i wouldnt worry if you cant BD tomorrow - even if you do ov you should still have swimmers waiting just DTD tonight and the night after tomorrow and all your bases should be covered lol!!Click to expand...

You have great willpower. You are right to hold out for as long as you can. 

I am hoping to O around CD14 & to lengthen my cycles. I have lots of EWCM today so will BD again tonight and maybe tomorrow morning (if I can manage it). Won't be back til late Thursday.


----------



## Csunshine013

7DPO

Hello ladies had such a nice little break from work and computer. No I really missed being able to vent to you ladies when DH made me upset!

We went to a friends daughters graduation reception. It was nice and dd and dh both had fun and that was a great day not too hot and not too cold!

My temp from Monday to today is the same, but up from previous so looking good.

How is everybody else today all rested from the holiday?


----------



## Mrs_N

Sorry you are suffering from m/s emalou, hope it goes away quickly for you :hugs:

bigsecret fingers crossed :witch: doesn't show up for you!

butterfly don't be silly - we want you around even when you are feeling down, thats what this is all about :friends:

flumpy you amaze me with your self control!! I have way less willpower than you do!

leelee i wouldn't worry too much - you don't need to :sex: on every fertile day to be in with a good chance, you've probably got it covered even with being away :)

Csunshine - glad you had a nice time. your chart looks good, fingers crossed temps stay up for you! we'll be testiong at about the same time I'd imagine!

was so excited to see my temp this morning! wish I knew what my normal post ov temps looked like though, then I'd know whether I could start getting excited :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Hi girls.
Trying hard to remember everything, there seems like so much to catch up with. 

Mrs N - your chart looks fantastic and symptoms sound promising too! Really hope you are leading up to a :bfp:!

Flumpy - the witch staying away is the best symptom really!! Well done holding out on testing. I will be amazed if you last a week without testing though - even I didn't last that long!

Hayley - hope it's not PMT and the witch stays away tomorrow!

Leelee - glad to hear you are getting plenty of BD in. As the others have said, it doesn't matter about missing a day, you will be well supplied!

Butterfly - really sorry to hear you are feeling down. But we all want to see you anyway no matter what your mood. It's not just for the good times you know. You have been through a lot and you deserve the support of your friends here.

Loulou - how are you doing? How's the temping going?

Sorry to everyone I forgot - hope you are all well!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Polaris I can't believe you are almost 17 weeks, thats mad!! :happydance: how you feeling?


----------



## polaris

I know, I can't believe it myself! First trimester seemed to go REALLY slowly, but now 2nd trimester is flying by! I'm feeling great to be honest. No more sickness since about 14 weeks and I'm not as tired as I was earlier on. I'm still not showing but I definitely have a small baby bump. But anyone who didn't know me would just think I was a bit chubby round the middle! Really enjoying the pregnancy at the moment because I'm not worried all the time like I was in First Trimester.


----------



## Mrs_N

Aw thats great you can relax into it a bit more now :D


----------



## polaris

Yeah I do still have moments of worry, but definitely more relaxed. In work I can actually forget I'm pregnant if I'm really busy! (In 1st Tri I just couldn't concentrate on anything else, LOL). Feeling really bonded to baby already, it would break my heart if anything was to go wrong now, but I feel confident that everything will be OK.


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> 7DPO
> 
> Hello ladies had such a nice little break from work and computer. No I really missed being able to vent to you ladies when DH made me upset!
> 
> We went to a friends daughters graduation reception. It was nice and dd and dh both had fun and that was a great day not too hot and not too cold!
> 
> My temp from Monday to today is the same, but up from previous so looking good.
> 
> How is everybody else today all rested from the holiday?

Nice high temps Csunshine!

Glad you are full of PMA Mrs N

Polaris - wow 17 weeks. That is mad, so glad you feel relaxed!

Well all okay with me. CD12 boring boring. Have resigned myself to the fact that it might take 6 months to get a BFP. Won't panic until then. Anything before that is a bonus!


----------



## hayley2

Hi girls!

Leelee hope all your bding pays off!!!!

Csunshine & mrs n I hope your temps keep rising!!!

Polaris wow 17wks!


----------



## flumpy

wow 17 weeks already - you must be so excited!!!

hayley how you doing? any symptoms?


----------



## hayley2

Nope no symptoms yet Hun. Waiting to start spotting any time now really. I have read that clomid can increase my lp but my lp is already 16 days so surely it can't be much longer. I occasionally think I have a mild niggle but that's it. My temp dropped today though.

What about you? Your officially late now aren't you??


----------



## loulou58

hey girlies! im heeeerrree! had a busy bust bank holiday weekend, temping is going away ive had to discard sat and suns's teps because id been drinking :) so my temps were a bit skew-wiff so i didnt want it affecting my pattern so ive taken them out of my chart!
How is everyone?? Im on CD10 now and ive BD'd CD 8 and 9 and will tonight ans every night now until about day18 i think fingers crossed my chart will show something good!


----------



## flumpy

hayley2 said:


> Nope no symptoms yet Hun. Waiting to start spotting any time now really. I have read that clomid can increase my lp but my lp is already 16 days so surely it can't be much longer. I occasionally think I have a mild niggle but that's it. My temp dropped today though.
> 
> What about you? Your officially late now aren't you??

yeah I am officially 1 full day late now and still no dign of her - but no symptoms either - I just keep thinking - sod it i will test but then i have an awful feeling it will be BFN so i chicken out!!!


----------



## loulou58

test!! haha i couldnt wait!!


----------



## flumpy

do you really think i should?


----------



## Jojazz

flumpy said:


> do you really think i should?

flumpy test with me!!!

When is or was AF due

xxx


----------



## loulou58

do you have any AF symptoms? or are you usually late a day or two every now and then?


----------



## hayley2

I'm with you flumpy i hate seeing BFNs! I have a feeling that i will be getting a visit from her tomorrow morning when i get out of bed. I usually spot today and tomorrow (15/16dpo) and then full flow by 17dpo. 

I hope when you do test that you see a lovely BFP!!!!!

Your chart looks a bit all over the show now loulou hopefully we'll see a gr8 big rise in the next few days!


----------



## flumpy

no AF symptoms at all but no pg ones either lol!! and my cycle is usually 28 days (spotting usually starts on day 27) - sometimes (very rarely though) it is 30 - so I always put down day 30 as due date just so that I dont get my hopes up!! today is actually day 31!! so technically i could be 3 days late rather that 1!!

see what you have done to me I am getting my hopes back up again!!:rofl:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Nice to see you back Hayley - am hoping that you have no spotting and a big rise tomorrow.

Flumpy - only test when you want to test. I hate seeing BFN's as well so would prefer to wait.

Hi Loulou - I am BD'ing everyday now as well! Hopefully we will get some results this cycle!


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N yes we are pretty close to the same testing dates. LOL I don't know about you but I try to keep from poas to early.

Polaris Oh how wonderful it is to see your progressing nicely. 17wks how exciting.

Leelee and Haley yeah my temps are nice, just hope they stay there.


----------



## hayley2

Wow flumpy you are 3 days late!!!! Damm well test woman!!!!!!!!!! 

We need results first thing tomorrow morning!!!

(As i'm typeing i'm getting a few cramps - think shes on her way!!)


----------



## Jojazz

:happydance:

its not over to the :witch: shows and 3 days late is a good sign......
mind you ive been saying that to myself for the last 2 weeks.... :rofl:

i think you should test :hugs:


----------



## flumpy

god I am so indecisive!!! aagghhrr I dont know what to do!! how long do you guys usually wait before testing?

jazz - when are you testing? how late are you?


----------



## hayley2

Do whats right for you hun. What does your OH think you should do?


----------



## Jojazz

im gonna test tomorrow, got to buy one after work

As of today i am 16 days late. LAst test was just over a week ago...docs told me to wait a week before i test


----------



## flumpy

he says its up to me - BFN's dont bother him - he just moves onto the next month!! you know what men are like!! he says he just wants me to be happy


----------



## hayley2

OMG Jojazz how the hell have you held out????!!!!

Are you certain of your O date??


----------



## flumpy

Jojazz said:


> im gonna test tomorrow, got to buy one after work
> 
> As of today i am 16 days late. LAst test was just over a week ago...docs told me to wait a week before i test

wow!! that is late - fingers crossed it is a :bfp: for you tomorrow then!! all this incertainty must be driving you crackers! and here i am moaning when i am only 1-3 days late :blush:


----------



## loulou58

I hope my chart makes a bit more sense soon than what it is now!! i hope i get to figure out what day this lil eggy comes out to play!!! Im bd'ing every day to try catch it again, even though it didnt seem to do the trick last month :( i hope it works for us both leelee! haha
Flumpy id SOO be poas today if i were you, even if its just to be a lil nosey!
Hayley i hope she doesnt come !


----------



## Jojazz

Well I dont temp or anything but i have been bang on 32 days for like EVER!!

I tested after a few days, then again just over a week ago.....but i am going crazy...

Look at me having lots of self restraint!!!

lol

xxxx


----------



## flumpy

how spooky is this - i just turned E4 on and it was friends - just on the part where phoebe finds a:bfp: in the bin and thinks it is monicas - do you think it is a sign:rofl::rofl::rofl:

hayley I hope it isnt the witch for you!!


----------



## hayley2

So do I!!!! See what my temp does in the morning. Usually drops below 98 on 16dpo.

I hate all this waiting it drives me nuts.

I hope your chart gives you some answers this cycle.

We should get my OH SA results tomorrow.....AAAHHH!


----------



## loulou58

Test test!!!! :d !!


----------



## hayley2

flumpy said:


> how spooky is this - i just turned E4 on and it was friends - just on the part where phoebe finds a:bfp: in the bin and thinks it is monicas - do you think it is a sign:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> hayley I hope it isnt the witch for you!!

Cue the spooky background music :rofl:


----------



## hayley2

loulou58 said:


> Test test!!!! :d !!



Your a POAS pusher :rofl::rofl:


----------



## loulou58

hehe im living my life vicariously through others!! haha


----------



## hayley2

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Im so bad arent I!! But yeh, i think you should test :) lol xxx


----------



## flumpy

i think i am going to test.....


----------



## Jojazz

yay!!! I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## flumpy

so do i!! i just dont feel pg though so I think it is the witch playing tricks on me!!


----------



## Jojazz

I know what you mean...in one sense i do feel pg but in another i dont

Its like some symptoms i think in my head but theres others that theres absolutely no denying that theyre there.

xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

:test:


----------



## loulou58

flumpy said:


> i think i am going to test.....


oooh fingers crossed!!


----------



## flumpy

i was going to do it now but DH is sanding in the hallway so I cant get out of the living room - i am a hostage in my own home!!!


----------



## Jojazz

flumpy said:


> i was going to do it now but DH is sanding in the hallway so I cant get out of the living room - i am a hostage in my own home!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## leelee

Did you test yet??????????????????????????


----------



## flumpy

its hilarious - i actually really need the toilet - never mind the need to poas!!! i should be able to get out in 20 mins or so - will do it then and let you all know!! if it is BFN i will do another in the morning just to make sure lol !!!


----------



## flumpy

in 20mins we will know!! i am sooo scared.......


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> in 20mins we will know!! i am sooo scared.......

Oooooooooooh

I have to say I would defo test if I was 3 days late!


----------



## flumpy

i am so stupid - i think i might be even more late than that - I was just trying to pass the time till i can leave the room - and my last AF started the day before my friends b'day so it started on 22nd April - which i think is 5 weeks tomorrow - can someone double check for me please - i am losing my marbles!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> i am so stupid - i think i might be even more late than that - I was just trying to pass the time till i can leave the room - and my last AF started the day before my friends b'day so it started on 22nd April - which i think is 5 weeks tomorrow - can someone double check for me please - i am losing my marbles!!

Yep 5 weeks. Get in that bathroom!


----------



## Jojazz

thats 34 days how long did u say your cycles normally r??


----------



## flumpy

normally 28 but has been 30 days twice!!!

i am still waiting for the door to be sanded he says 5 more mins!!


----------



## leelee

Jojazz said:


> thats 34 days how long did u say your cycles normally r??

Best of luck to you too Jojazz!


----------



## Jojazz

tell him you really need to pee, and if he doesnt let you out you will have to pee where u r and he can clean it up!!!! that normally works for me

xx


----------



## flumpy

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## flumpy

right girls ..... i am going to test now!! keep your fingers crossed for me!!!


----------



## Jojazz

has it been 5 minutes yet??? im gettin impatient for you!!

:rofl:


----------



## leelee

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tantan

Good luck


----------



## flumpy

Omg....bfp!!! Bfp!!! Bfp!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Waiting, but not very patiently!

So?

:rofl:


----------



## hayley2

wow! Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> Omg....bfp!!! Bfp!!! Bfp!!!!

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I knew it would be especially when you said it had been 5 weeks.

Huge congrats!


----------



## flumpy

thanks - I am shaking like a leaf!! now i am scared for a whole bunch of other reasons!!


----------



## Tantan

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> thanks - I am shaking like a leaf!! now i am scared for a whole bunch of other reasons!!

No don't be scared, be happy!!!!


----------



## hayley2

:happydance:


----------



## flumpy

your turn next hayley!!!


----------



## flumpy

i am happy but also scared!! i will do another in a couple of days to see if it gets stronger!


----------



## leelee

Now when you gather yourself you need to remind us how long you have been TTC, how many times you BD'd etc etc!!! The rite of passage for us hopefuls!!!

Guess you won't be weighing in tomorrow!!!!!

So happy for you!


----------



## Jojazz

congratulations. i bet ur well pleased....:happydance:


----------



## hayley2

Brilliant news! Knew it would be +! When did you last test? Get 
Yourself a lovely new ticker!


----------



## leelee

Jojazz said:


> congratulations. i bet ur well pleased....:happydance:

You dying to test now Jojazz?


----------



## hayley2

Yep we need a low down of how you got your BFP !! I would love to join you but have bad AF cramps now. Oh well I'll be 1 month behind you with leelee xxx


----------



## Jojazz

no im scared!!! i want it to be a bfp obviously, but im really worried it wont be and then i wouldnt know why im so late

Argh ive lost all my pma


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Yep we need a low down of how you got your BFP !! I would love to join you but have bad AF cramps now. Oh well I'll be 1 month behind you with leelee xxx

No stay away :witch: from Hayley, stay away


----------



## leelee

Jojazz said:


> no im scared!!! i want it to be a bfp obviously, but im really worried it wont be and then i wouldnt know why im so late
> 
> Argh ive lost all my pma

I hope it is great news for you tomorrow!


----------



## hayley2

Test when you are ready hunni x


----------



## Jojazz

its already been like 2 and a half weeks since AF was due, so i nthink i should!!!

but if im not then i can make my plan of action for the next round for spermy meet eggy!!!


----------



## hayley2

Thanks leelee I think I'll wait for you Hun! Double BFPs for us. 


So happy for you flumpy!!!!!!!


----------



## leelee

This place has gone bananas this evening. It's lovely to hear some good news for this thread. Flumpy you will have to start a group in 1st tri so we can all join it when we go over.

We need some PMA ladies and part of that is having another group to move on to in 1st tri.


----------



## hayley2

Maybe testing will bring on AF if you get a BFN this whole TTC thing messes with your mind. You could be 5mins away from a BFP though


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Flumpy that's great news! OMG :bfp: Congrats!:hugs:


----------



## Jojazz

i thought that but ive had 3 bfns last one was a week ago. i just kinda forgot about it then went to the docs i would of thought it would of come on coz 2 b fair i havemt been particularly stressed....just a bit of a chicken

haha


----------



## hayley2

Well said leelee!!!!! We need a new first tri home. X


----------



## leelee

Jojazz said:


> i thought that but ive had 3 bfns last one was a week ago. i just kinda forgot about it then went to the docs i would of thought it would of come on coz 2 b fair i havemt been particularly stressed....just a bit of a chicken
> 
> haha

Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## hayley2

Do you temp?


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Well said leelee!!!!! We need a new first tri home. X

We need something to aim for and to get us in the right frame of mind. Mrs N suggested the brilliant 'So I guess this is my first 9 month wait' but I guess it isn't the first pregnancy for some of you so might have to pick something else.

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## hayley2

Haha me and leelee are both thinking the same!


----------



## Jojazz

yeah one which i think might be in my head eg nausea 
And some which are blatently there eg big blue vien on my boobs, tiredness and feeling almost bloated


----------



## Jojazz

i dont temp

xx


----------



## hayley2

Like if! My first 9 month wait with my OH!


----------



## leelee

Jojazz said:


> yeah one which i think might be in my head eg nausea
> And some which are blatently there eg big blue vien on my boobs, tiredness and feeling almost bloated

They are some really good symptoms. I think you would be justified in testing tomorrow if it has been a week. Then if you get your :bfp: you can join Flumpy in the first tri group.


----------



## Jojazz

god i hope so.

i think im just at that what if stage...

PMA PMA PMA


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Like if! My first 9 month wait with my OH!

Maybe we should call it that then. I think it is really witty! Well done Mrs N. Well with Mrs N's temps she could be joining the gang soon!


----------



## hayley2

I suppose worst case jojazz is you didn't O for some reason. Happened to Mrs N last cycle. But veins can't be imagined, if you got another BFN then would your doc scan you?


----------



## Jojazz

if its bfn then they r gonna do bloods!!! No and i wasnt the one to spot them, my other half did!!!


----------



## hayley2

Just be me and you then leelee from the original group of this thread


----------



## leelee

Hayley - if AF does show up. And I really hope she doesn't, will you try Clomid again. It seems to be very successful for a lot of people in their 2nd cycle for some reason.


----------



## hayley2

I'd test TBH. It's time for you to know what's going on - whatever the out come. Fingers crossed though!!!!!


----------



## Jojazz

cool well i will let you know tomorrow

:hug:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Just be me and you then leelee from the original group of this thread

Well I feel like I'm in good company. :hugs:

And Butterfly of course when she is ready to join us again.


----------



## leelee

Jojazz said:


> cool well i will let you know tomorrow
> 
> :hug:

Really hope the outcome is a :bfp: for you

:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Luck Jojaz. What ever you decide know you can come back here and we will support you.

Haley and Leelee your both due for a BFP hope it's soon! :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Wow Flumpy!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
So so happy for you!! I told you the lack of symptoms didn't mean anything. AF not coming is the best symptom!! 
So so pleased, I hope you have a fantastic pregnancy!


----------



## hayley2

Will try it again. I wonder if it hasn't worked this cycle me as I didn't O until CD26 and if should have been a lot earlier. I don't have another hosp appr until 15th june and I think they will double my dose so I am thinking that I might just double it too 100mg myself as otherwise I will have to wait another 6 weeks until I can double it. I hope that all makes sense I'm on my iPhone as OH is on laptop !


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Good Luck Jojaz. What ever you decide know you can come back here and we will support you.
> 
> Haley and Leelee your both due for a BFP hope it's soon! :hugs:

And you Csunshine - although you look like you are well on the way to yours!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Will try it again. I wonder if it hasn't worked this cycle me as I didn't O until CD26 and if should have been a lot earlier. I don't have another hosp appr until 15th june and I think they will double my dose so I am thinking that I might just double it too 100mg myself as otherwise I will have to wait another 6 weeks until I can double it. I hope that all makes sense I'm on my iPhone as OH is on laptop !

Yeah, it makes total sense and I can see why you would double it.


----------



## hayley2

So you would do the same? When I had to have it with jamie the lower dose didn't work then either. Can't believe we have been trying nearly 6 months, I thought I'd be 6 months pg by now! LOL Ive got a good feeling about next month - I did say that last this cycle though!


----------



## flumpy

hi everyone - DH has been on computer! so i couldnt chat!!

well first things first thaks everyone for the congrats - i am so pleased but worried as i have no symptoms!!

I have been trying since my m/c in Jan so it took 4 cycles but to be honest for the 1st cycle I left my body to recover! we just BD every other day - i dont temp or use OPK's so I didnt do any extra around ov day (as i couldnt be exact as to when it was!) i always lay still after BD for a good hour (i know they say 15 mins is long enough!)!!

i think i will hang around in this section for a bit if you dont mind - but when we do move over to 1st tri we can definitely set up a group for us lot - i am sure you will be joining me shortly!!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> So you would do the same? When I had to have it with jamie the lower dose didn't work then either. Can't believe we have been trying nearly 6 months, I thought I'd be 6 months pg by now! LOL Ive got a good feeling about next month - I did say that last this cycle though!

Well if you have been on the same dosage before I don't see why it would be harmful? It would be different if you had never taken it at that level before. You could also consult the GP and ask their opinion and say you had to go on the higher dosage before.


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> hi everyone - DH has been on computer! so i couldnt chat!!
> 
> well first things first thaks everyone for the congrats - i am so pleased but worried as i have no symptoms!!
> 
> I have been trying since my m/c in Jan so it took 4 cycles but to be honest for the 1st cycle I left my body to recover! we just BD every other day - i dont temp or use OPK's so I didnt do any extra around ov day (as i couldnt be exact as to when it was!) i always lay still after BD for a good hour (i know they say 15 mins is long enough!)!!
> 
> i think i will hang around in this section for a bit if you dont mind - but when we do move over to 1st tri we can definitely set up a group for us lot - i am sure you will be joining me shortly!!

So happy for you!

Sounds like a good sensible relaxed approach got you there. If I don't get my BFP next month I think I will go for the every other day approach as it seems to work for a lot of people.

Well done!


----------



## flumpy

leelee said:


> hayley2 said:
> 
> 
> So you would do the same? When I had to have it with jamie the lower dose didn't work then either. Can't believe we have been trying nearly 6 months, I thought I'd be 6 months pg by now! LOL Ive got a good feeling about next month - I did say that last this cycle though!
> 
> Well if you have been on the same dosage before I don't see why it would be harmful? It would be different if you had never taken it at that level before. You could also consult the GP and ask their opinion and say you had to go on the higher dosage before.Click to expand...

i agree with Leelee - but dont count yourself out until the witch shows - the only thing I have had this month is AF cramps!!


----------



## hayley2

I bet you'll be hit with m/s once you hit 6 weeks. You might be one of the lucky ones that has a fab pg!!!!!


----------



## flumpy

i hope i am one of those people hayley - i hate throwing up I have a bit of a phobia of it - but saying that I will welcome morning sickness!!!


----------



## hayley2

Oh don't get me excited! My belly really aches and i'm scared to go to the loo incase she has arrived!


----------



## hayley2

You can maybe get an early scan at 6-8 weeks as you have not long had a m/c. Would put your mind at rest


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Oh don't get me excited! I belly really aches and i'm scares to go to the loo on incase she has arrived!

You never know. Should you not be spotting by now if AF was coming?


----------



## flumpy

i have got my fingers crossed for you!!! if it is any consolation - i still feel the same - my worrying has taken on a whole new level in the past hour - god only knows how i will get through the next 9 months!!


----------



## flumpy

yeah i am definitely going to try get an early scan - otherwise I will go crazy!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> yeah i am definitely going to try get an early scan - otherwise I will go crazy!!

It's great that you are at 5 weeks rather than 4 though, it is one less week of worrying!

Did your line come up really quickly?

I have never seen a BFP line. Even my OPK's are playing up this month!


----------



## flumpy

leelee said:


> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> yeah i am definitely going to try get an early scan - otherwise I will go crazy!!
> 
> It's great that you are at 5 weeks rather than 4 though, it is one less week of worrying!
> 
> Did your line come up really quickly?
> 
> I have never seen a BFP line. Even my OPK's are playing up this month!Click to expand...

good point!! yeah it came up pretty quick - its not as dark as the control line though which is worrying me though!!

dont worry you will see a BFP this month I am sure of it!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flumpy said:
> 
> 
> yeah i am definitely going to try get an early scan - otherwise I will go crazy!!
> 
> It's great that you are at 5 weeks rather than 4 though, it is one less week of worrying!
> 
> Did your line come up really quickly?
> 
> I have never seen a BFP line. Even my OPK's are playing up this month!Click to expand...
> 
> good point!! yeah it came up pretty quick - its not as dark as the control line though which is worrying me though!!
> 
> dont worry you will see a BFP this month I am sure of it!!Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about it not being as dark. You are very early days. Maybe buy yourself a digi to try as well. I like them! They seem to reassure a lot of people too.


----------



## hayley2

I should be spotting but I've read loads about clomid delaying AF. I'm sure you'll be fine Hun - straight to the docs tomorrow to beg for your scan! 

Leelee I hope they bring your O forward even if it is only by 1 day. But even if it stays at cd 17 that is still good. I'd kill for O day to be cd 17! LOL

I'm off to bed now girls. My phone is about to die! Once Again flumpy congrats!!!!! Speak to you all tomorrow. Night night xxxxx


----------



## flumpy

night hayley - speak to you tomorrow xxx


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> night hayley - speak to you tomorrow xxx

I'm going to bed as well as I am wrecked. 

Flumpy - hope you get a nice restful night. So happy for you

Hayley - fingers crossed for a lovely rise tomorrow

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jeannette

:bfp: Flumpy, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!! 

Based on your LMP, when are you due? You shouldn't be too far behind me, as I am like 6+3 (first day of my LMP was April 12th). I haven't been too engaged in first tri....keep waiting for you guys to be ready....and Flumpy you're the first!!!! yay!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## loulou58

Yayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!! Flumpy!!! I knew my eagerness for you to poas would bring good news!!!! Ifelt it!!! Congratulations!! And here's to many more for our girls!!! Xxxx


----------



## Erinnae

ok so IM new and in the frustrated crazy stage of waiting!!! Im 12dpo and neg up to this point.
1. swollen breasts
2. peeing every hour ( i usually pee every 5-6 hours)
3. large dark areolas
4. yellowish discharge
5. 99.2 temp???

Help No pos yet- is there hope?


----------



## - Butterfly -

You see I was only off here for a day and there is a BFP already!! Congrats Flumpy that's the best news ever! :wohoo:

Thanks Leelee for your kind words :hugs:

There is a couple of girls who should be testing soon ........... fingers crossed for more BFP.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> You see I was only off here for a day and there is a BFP already!! Congrats Flumpy that's the best news ever! :wohoo:
> 
> Thanks Leelee for your kind words :hugs:
> 
> There is a couple of girls who should be testing soon ........... fingers crossed for more BFP.

I meant them Butterfly, we are here for the lows as well as the highs

:hugs:


----------



## flumpy

Jeannette said:


> :bfp: Flumpy, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!
> 
> Based on your LMP, when are you due? You shouldn't be too far behind me, as I am like 6+3 (first day of my LMP was April 12th). I haven't been too engaged in first tri....keep waiting for you guys to be ready....and Flumpy you're the first!!!! yay!!!!! :hugs:

Hi

Thanks a lot jeannette!!! i am so excited!! based on LMP i am due 26th Jan - when are you due again? if i am early and you are late we could give birth on the same day!!!

i know I am gettting way ahead of myself and I am quite worried as I have no symptoms but I have decided to stay positive - what will be, will be and being worried will not change anything - also it cant be good for the baby!!!


----------



## flumpy

loulou58 said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!! Flumpy!!! I knew my eagerness for you to poas would bring good news!!!! Ifelt it!!! Congratulations!! And here's to many more for our girls!!! Xxxx

i am quite pleased you are such a POAS pusher Loulou!!! now crack on with getting your own BFP - i cant wait for everyone to join me and jeannette!! come on girls :bfp::bfp::bfp:!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Leelee but when I'm low I'm really low and I really do believe that this thread needs more PMA. 

but I do have some good news. I rang the hospital yesterday about my FS appointment on the 12th June and asked if there was any cancellations to get me in earlier and luckily someone had just cancelled so my appointment is now Wednesday 3rd June. Hopefully that means we can TTC this month now....... although I think I'm due to Ovulate this weekend if it's not delayed again.


----------



## hayley2

Morning ladies!

Butterfly good news about getting an earlier appt :hugs: Hope your feeling slightly better now. You really need some good news to raise your sprits a bit :hugs:

flumpy how you feeling this morning??? Has it sunk in yet?!

leelee how are you today?

loulou are you still BDing every day?

Well girls she has bloody got me :cry: Started spotting last night at about midnight. Had a few tears and a cuddle from my OH. 

Roll on cycle 5 (can't believe i'll be on cycle 5! :cry:)

TBH TTC totally took over again this month even though i said i wouldn't let it. So this month i've got to take a step back as i am seriously going mad - TTC is all i think about 24/7 and that isnt healthy for me or my boys. So this cycle i'm putting the OPKS and thermometer away. Will take my clomid double dose and just DTD when we feel like it. I think i'm putting too much pressure on myself to get a :bfp:. I need a month off.

:hug:


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Butterfly good news about getting an earlier appt :hugs: Hope your feeling slightly better now. You really need some good news to raise your sprits a bit :hugs:
> 
> flumpy how you feeling this morning??? Has it sunk in yet?!
> 
> leelee how are you today?
> 
> loulou are you still BDing every day?
> 
> Well girls she has bloody got me :cry: Started spotting last night at about midnight. Had a few tears and a cuddle from my OH.
> 
> Roll on cycle 5 (can't believe i'll be on cycle 5! :cry:)
> 
> TBH TTC totally took over again this month even though i said i wouldn't let it. So this month i've got to take a step back as i am seriously going mad - TTC is all i think about 24/7 and that isnt healthy for me or my boys. So this cycle i'm putting the OPKS and thermometer away. Will take my clomid double dose and just DTD when we feel like it. I think i'm putting too much pressure on myself to get a :bfp:. I need a month off.
> 
> :hug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## flumpy

hayley2 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Butterfly good news about getting an earlier appt :hugs: Hope your feeling slightly better now. You really need some good news to raise your sprits a bit :hugs:
> 
> flumpy how you feeling this morning??? Has it sunk in yet?!
> 
> leelee how are you today?
> 
> loulou are you still BDing every day?
> 
> Well girls she has bloody got me :cry: Started spotting last night at about midnight. Had a few tears and a cuddle from my OH.
> 
> Roll on cycle 5 (can't believe i'll be on cycle 5! :cry:)
> 
> TBH TTC totally took over again this month even though i said i wouldn't let it. So this month i've got to take a step back as i am seriously going mad - TTC is all i think about 24/7 and that isnt healthy for me or my boys. So this cycle i'm putting the OPKS and thermometer away. Will take my clomid double dose and just DTD when we feel like it. I think i'm putting too much pressure on myself to get a :bfp:. I need a month off.
> 
> :hug:

hi hayley - no it still hasnt sunken in yet!

so sorry the witch got you - i think you plan for next cycle sounds like a good one - i know you will get your :bfp: soon - and you know what they say - as soon as you stop thinking about it it will happen!!
:hug::hug::hug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry the :witch: got you Hayley. Relaxing about TTC sounds the way to go I think.

Hope Ov happens for you soon Leelee :hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Sorry the :witch: got you Hayley. Relaxing about TTC sounds the way to go I think.
> 
> Hope Ov happens for you soon Leelee :hugs:

Thanks Butterfly, so do I cos I have no idea where I am in my cycle this month! Will continue BD'ing so I don't miss out though!


----------



## Jeannette

Be careful what you wish for Flumpy!!! I was only occasionally nauseous, but a few days ago ms has started to hit me HARD!!! It's perfectly normal for people to have no symptoms, so please please don't worry! You're right....not good for the baby!! :) I think I'll be due on Jan 19th -- so only a week apart. That's nothing in the work of pregnancy. I have an ultrasound tomorrow so hopefully I'll have a "firm" date then.

Haley, I'm so sorry about the :witch: I really thought I drowned her in the ocean somewhere :( But as you know, I think the laid back approach is effective!

Leelee, keep bedding!!

:hugs: Butterfly

Polaris, I hope to follow in your footsteps and leave ms behind soon....though I guess it may not be too soon......like two months?? Ugg!


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Be careful what you wish for Flumpy!!! I was only occasionally nauseous, but a few days ago ms has started to hit me HARD!!! It's perfectly normal for people to have no symptoms, so please please don't worry! You're right....not good for the baby!! :) I think I'll be due on Jan 19th -- so only a week apart. That's nothing in the work of pregnancy. I have an ultrasound tomorrow so hopefully I'll have a "firm" date then.
> 
> Haley, I'm so sorry about the :witch: I really thought I drowned her in the ocean somewhere :( But as you know, I think the laid back approach is effective!
> 
> Leelee, keep bedding!!
> 
> :hugs: Butterfly
> 
> Polaris, I hope to follow in your footsteps and leave ms behind soon....though I guess it may not be too soon......like two months?? Ugg!

Hey Jeanette,

Sorry to hear about the m/s. Hope it passes soon.

Will you start up the 'So I guess this is my first 9 month wait' with Flumpy in 1st Tri when both of you feel ready?

The rest of us have to have a group to aim for!


----------



## Jeannette

Okay ladies....the thread is in first tri.....PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA!!!


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Okay ladies....the thread is in first tri.....PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA!!!

Yay, thanks Jeanette. Will pop over and say a quick hello!


----------



## leelee

Erinnae said:


> ok so IM new and in the frustrated crazy stage of waiting!!! Im 12dpo and neg up to this point.
> 1. swollen breasts
> 2. peeing every hour ( i usually pee every 5-6 hours)
> 3. large dark areolas
> 4. yellowish discharge
> 5. 99.2 temp???
> 
> Help No pos yet- is there hope?

Hi Erinnae, your symptoms sound promising. Can't comment on the temps as we would have to see the rest of you chart. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## flumpy

Jeannette said:


> Be careful what you wish for Flumpy!!! I was only occasionally nauseous, but a few days ago ms has started to hit me HARD!!! It's perfectly normal for people to have no symptoms, so please please don't worry! You're right....not good for the baby!! :) I think I'll be due on Jan 19th -- so only a week apart. That's nothing in the work of pregnancy. I have an ultrasound tomorrow so hopefully I'll have a "firm" date then.
> 
> Haley, I'm so sorry about the :witch: I really thought I drowned her in the ocean somewhere :( But as you know, I think the laid back approach is effective!
> 
> Leelee, keep bedding!!
> 
> :hugs: Butterfly
> 
> Polaris, I hope to follow in your footsteps and leave ms behind soon....though I guess it may not be too soon......like two months?? Ugg!

jeannette - how come you are having an ultrasound so early - if you dont mind me asking? or is it a private one?


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies just getting caught up.

I am so happy for you Flumpy!!!! :happydance:

Can't wait to see more BFP!!!!!

I am 8DPO and no symptoms as of yet.


----------



## Mrs_N

Flumpy I am so thrilled for you :happydance: knew it had to be a :bfp:
:wohoo: :wohoo:
hoping I can come join you soon!

hayley so sorry she got you hun :cry:

wow there was so much chat last night, it's taken me ages to get caught up! 

just been filling out my symptoms on ff - yes I am symptom spotting to the max :rofl: one thing I've noticed is that my skin has been terrible since I came off the pill in December, when I was on the pill I think I had about 3 pots a year max, came off it wham bam face looks like the moon all the craters :rofl: well anyway, last few days it has totally cleared up - wierd!
still experiencing a lot of twinges and mild crampy feelings like af.


----------



## flumpy

thanks csunshine and Mrs N - I hope you will be joining me in first tri soon!!! we have started a new group for when you do join us which will hopefully be this cycle!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

oops double post


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh goody, a new group to move to when we get over there - fab! :D


----------



## Csunshine013

Sounds like a plan can't wait!


----------



## Jojazz

oh i cant test cause i cant pee!!!!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

i hate waiting

xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Your pee has stage frieght :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jojazz

more than likely!!!!


----------



## flumpy

have you tested yet jojazz? i need to know when to uncross my fingers lol!!


----------



## Jojazz

keep them crossed for now flumpy....im tryong not to think about it so that i might be able to pee.

R u still excited...im so pleased you got your BFP


----------



## flumpy

Jojazz said:


> keep them crossed for now flumpy....im tryong not to think about it so that i might be able to pee.
> 
> R u still excited...im so pleased you got your BFP

ok - all the girls who arent oving cross your legs aswell!!! all the ones who are oving get BDing!!

I feel dead strange to be honest!!I am dead excited but also terrified!! it doenst feel real and I keep thinking someone is going to tell me it is not real and it was just a dodgy test or something!! even though I have done 3 now....


----------



## I want a bump

omg jojazz - go and sit by a running tap.............fingers crossed for you!

Congratulations to everyone else who has gotten their :bfp: .......I have a horrible feeling that the :witch: is on her way for me - was convinced was going to be our month.....I had every symptom going - oh well.... pma ....means we can try again!


----------



## I want a bump

aww Flumpy - bless ya ....huge congratulations!!! Wishing you a happy n healthy pregnancy and hope you enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Jojazz

It will sink in eventually, and you will be fine hunny...is your OH happy!!!
xx


----------



## flumpy

yeah he is over the moon - 2 of his best friends girlfriends are having babies so he feels like he is in their club now!!


----------



## Jojazz

Awww bless him thats so sweet......and to think he was holding you hostage from testing last night.lol


----------



## flumpy

i know - he apologised for that but reckons the suspense made it all the better when I finally did do it!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

aw thats great he is so excited, how nice that he has a couple of mates going through the same!
:rofl: at him holding you hostage - I was laughing so much at that this morning when I read back! 

jojazz ooh so excited for you, go tunr on lots of taps :rofl:


----------



## Jojazz

its negative :hissy:

so wats wrong with me, why am i 17 days late
x


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: so sorry it was negative. 
i would go see your GP if I were you


----------



## Jojazz

yeah i think i will, prob is its so difficult as its book on the day and i work ages away so i end up doing about 250 miles in one day just to go to the docs.....


----------



## Mrs_N

oh thats ridiculous! our old GP was book on the day too which drove me mad - when you go to your GP it isn't always an emergency and you need to plan these things! I'm a dr and work in hospital so I can't just up and leave in the middle of the day, plus they only start taking phone calls at 830am, I often start work at 730 so how am I meant to arrange an appointment ever!! sorry to rant, it is just one of my :hissy: things!

do you get on particularly well with your GP? If not then maybe there is another practice in your area that doesn take bookings??


----------



## Jojazz

ive only lived here for bout a year and only been to see them a couple of times.

there are no other doctors locally and if they r local they r still about 50 miles away from my work.

they book in advance for blood tests but but you have see a doctor to be able to book a blood test


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Jojazz I have been thinking didn't you say that you rang the doctor before and he said to wait? If so they might be able to get you in or at least do some blood work? :hugs:


----------



## Jojazz

yeah he said to wait until today....
but i have to get an appointment to see him first!!!

xx


----------



## Csunshine013

It will be a pain, but I would defo make the call.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

i think you probably do need to go and see your doc hunny, just make sure you get a decent plan while you are there to make it worthwhile!! maybe you could get one at the end of the day so you didn't have to go back to work afterwards?


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh meant to say before I am having a LOT of cramps and twinges this evening!

wonder what my temp will be in the morning :rofl:


----------



## Jojazz

yeah i should be getting my thyroid blood test results in a few days and the doctor always phones me with them, so im hoping to have a chat with her when i get them, shes always quite good and will see me late on but if you get the receptionist then they just shove you in at the middle of the day!!!!

Im really confused!!! I cant understand why I'm so late and im pretty sure i ov'd this month EWCM and stuff but i dont temp or anything!!! 

I was contenplaiting testing tomorrow with FMU but dont know if it will make a difference, unless i did ov later than i thought and im not as late as it seems.

Oh i dont know its all ifs and buts i want an answer.

Its not even the fact that im not pg but i would just like to know what the heck is going on so i can continue to plan my course of action!!!


----------



## polaris

Mrs_N said:


> ooh meant to say before I am having a LOT of cramps and twinges this evening!
> 
> wonder what my temp will be in the morning :rofl:

Sounding very promising - could be implantation. Really hope it is!!


----------



## loulou58

Evening girlies!!!
Still temping away, had a lot of CM today but not ewcm so i dont this ov is coming anytime soon for now just have to hang in there. 

Im pretty pleased with myself too because i made flumpy poas :D hahaa only messing, i encouraged it! Im so excited for you!!


----------



## Mrs_N

:hissy: I was hoping my temp would go up today but it went down instead :cry:


----------



## flumpy

loulou58 said:


> Evening girlies!!!
> Still temping away, had a lot of CM today but not ewcm so i dont this ov is coming anytime soon for now just have to hang in there.
> 
> Im pretty pleased with myself too because i made flumpy poas :D hahaa only messing, i encouraged it! Im so excited for you!!

loulou you are such a POAS pusher!!!! :rofl: glad you did though!!

hope you ov soon then you can join me in 1st tri!!xx


----------



## flumpy

hayley did your OH get is SA results yet??


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, where is everyone today?? 

news from my end at 8dpo - still getting lots of pinching/pulling/twinges/crampy pains, feeling really tired and am really gassy! this afternoon I started to feel quite nauseous too and (TMI alert!) was a little bit sick in my mouth :sick: urgh, sorry girls I know thats gross!!


----------



## polaris

Mrs N - symptoms sound very promising. Your temperature didn't really go down, like a fraction of a degree!! I don't think you need to worry about that. Really hope you're pregnant!

Hayley - let us know when results come in.


----------



## flumpy

oohh mrs N - you could be joining us over in tri 1 soon!! xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

well i hope I'm pregnant, otheriwse I'm just really gross all this gas and vom :rofl:

i suppose you are right about the temp - I was just hoping it would go up up and away!!


----------



## polaris

Mrs_N said:


> well i hope I'm pregnant, otheriwse I'm just really gross all this gas and vom :rofl:
> 
> i suppose you are right about the temp - I was just hoping it would go up up and away!!

:rofl: know what you mean about gross symptoms, I've never had so much wind in my life. First trimester was particularly bad, I gave up even trying to be dignified in front of OH!!

If your temperature kept going up for nine months you and the baby would both fry!!


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: that is a very good point! well then so long as it stays up where it is I'll be happy :D


----------



## loulou58

Do you have a link to your chart Mrs N??
Hey ladies, been pretty quiet in here today...i hope you all werent enjoying the sunshine!!! haha only joking!! my temp is floating around the one level at the minute, nothing exciting happening here!!


----------



## Mrs_N

loulou if you click on my ticker you'll go straight to it :D


----------



## loulou58

Its looking really good!!! Better than my sorry attempt anyways!! When is it pinpointing ov to? like day 26ish?? or am i rubbish at reading these things


----------



## Mrs. JJ

*fingers crossed* :dust:


----------



## loulou58

ok i read it more and its later on than that! doh! ignore me lol


----------



## Mrs_N

loulou the day of ov is the day where you get the red lines intersecting - so day 33 for me


----------



## loulou58

Wow so you have a long Ov wait!! how long is your normal cycle?


----------



## Mrs_N

no idea! came off the pill in december, got my first bleed about 6 weeks later. after that my first cycle was 24 days long, then 35 days then 29 days and this one is 41 days so far!!


----------



## loulou58

Oh no! aw poor you having all that wait so far!! Your chart is looking pretty good though! i do like it!! 

I thought it would of been so busy in here today!!


----------



## Mrs_N

i know me too! 
how are you finsing temping? getting on okay? it took me a while to get into the habit of it


----------



## loulou58

im doing good! I missed out the weekends temps though cos i went out sat and sun so because id been drinking they were high the next day, not that im a pure alcoholic or anything haha but i didnt want ff to think id ov'd when i was just hungover! so ive discarded them, other than the weekend really my temps are just floating about the same place...i hope it makes some movement!


----------



## polaris

loulou58 said:


> im doing good! I missed out the weekends temps though cos i went out sat and sun so because id been drinking they were high the next day, not that im a pure alcoholic or anything haha but i didnt want ff to think id ov'd when i was just hungover! so ive discarded them, other than the weekend really my temps are just floating about the same place...i hope it makes some movement!

It's a good thing really that your temps are pretty stable at the moment, means that it should be easy for you to pinpoint ovulation. It can be much more difficult for FF to decide on an exact day if your temperatures are all over the place.


----------



## loulou58

Thats a point! i never really thought about that polaris! I guess i should really see it coming then if i stay pretty similar along the way for a bit!!


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah I agree - they look fab for pre-ov temps, you should be able to see a really defined thermal shift when you ov!


----------



## loulou58

I hope it comes sooon!! im the most impatient person ever, i keep gettin up and hoping its ov day even though im only like cd11 or 12!


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: hopefully it'll be soon for you - with your normal cycle length you should be gearing up to ov right about now :D
do you check cm??


----------



## loulou58

I dont know what im checking for, i dont really notice a difference as such in mine, ive never recalled having like stretchy cm really. I just have days where i can tell its more prominent than others but its kinda random, not so much over a few days.


----------



## Mrs_N

this may be tmi but do you actually take it straight from the cervix? or do you just check 'externally' as it were? i never notice a difference externally but i scoop it off my cervix :rofl: and it changes quite a bit over the month.


----------



## loulou58

hmm, im sorry for all the questions, but im pretty clueless at all this! i just check what sorta comes out, i wouldnt know where abouts in there i'd find my cervix haha and the right places to rummage about!


----------



## Mrs_N

Fertility Friend guide to checking cervical fluid 
hope that helps! by the way i love answering questions it helps me feel knowledgable :rofl:


----------



## loulou58

haha shall i keep asking away then! lol, im gonna have a little read of that now then about it, im scared! haha


----------



## Mrs. JJ

So how did you first realize you hadn't ovulated before? Did you still get a period?


----------



## Mrs_N

ask away :friends:

I'm off to watch britains got talent now though!
still feeling really nauseous and had the sick-in-the-mouth thing another 3 times, very uinlike me!


----------



## Mrs_N

me? i only knew from my chart - I had all the signs of ov - I had EWCM, cramps, high cervix, just no temp rise to confirm it. I also had what I thought were positive opks, but looking at my very positive positive when I actually did ov, those were probably negative. this is why I am so thankful I started charting!


----------



## loulou58

Mrs. JJ said:


> So how did you first realize you hadn't ovulated before? Did you still get a period?

me? I have a period every month, roughly now ever 29-30 days, i do bleed and i get tmi..clotting so im guessing from that i do ovulate, its just i dont know exactly when. Ive been ttc for 6 months now almost and nothings happened so far. :cry:


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: could ha ve been either of us loulou!!


----------



## loulou58

Mrs_N said:


> ask away :friends:
> 
> I'm off to watch britains got talent now though!
> still feeling really nauseous and had the sick-in-the-mouth thing another 3 times, very uinlike me!

I hope you are sick if its in the good way we want!!


----------



## Mrs_N

right, time for Britains got talent!


----------



## loulou58

Mrs_N said:


> :rofl: could ha ve been either of us loulou!!


haha i know, we're both like me?me?? haha


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:rofl: The more answers the better! I started charting this month as we'll be TTC in a few months but I'm on CD 20 and no temp spike! I always have periods so I figured I'd be totally by the book but this seems a little weird doesn't it? I'm wondering if I didn't ovulate... or I really suck at temping. :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Are you taking your temperature as soon as you wake up before you get out of bed in the morning and at the same time each day? That can make quite a big difference to your temps and makes it harder to see a pattern.
Edit: I mean it's harder to see a pattern if you take your temp at different times each morning, LOL.


----------



## leelee

Oooh sick in the mouth and high temps Mrs N - it's all looking good for you!

Loulou - I agree. Stable temps are good. Mine are all over the place, I haven't a clue when I will O this month???


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Yup, same time every morning (with the exception of the first day so I ignore that one) before I get up.


----------



## leelee

Mrs. JJ said:


> Yup, same time every morning (with the exception of the first day so I ignore that one) before I get up.

Hi Mrs JJ,

Just wanted to say hi and welcome to this lovely group. Everyone on here is a diamond so you will have good fun!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Thanks Leelee!! I'm kinda hovering inbetween WTT and TTC at the moment, I look forward to being a full fledged TTCer!!


----------



## loulou58

welcome from me too!! we're a lovely bunch on here you'll like it here although im gathering like everyone else you dont want to stay here long!! haha


----------



## leelee

Mrs. JJ said:


> Thanks Leelee!! I'm kinda hovering inbetween WTT and TTC at the moment, I look forward to being a full fledged TTCer!!

Well you don't have too long to wait and what a great time to start TTC'ing, on holidays!


----------



## flumpy

hi girls,

how you all doing tonight?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> welcome from me too!! we're a lovely bunch on here you'll like it here although im gathering like everyone else you dont want to stay here long!! haha

Hiya - how are you? How is the BD'ing going?

I have no idea when I am O'ing. All my OPK's are negative. I'm not using them next month!


----------



## loulou58

That is a good idea! starting on holiday!!
Im Bd'ing every other day this month now until i can recognise that im maybe ov'ing then im gonna go for every day for a coupla days and see how we get on!!


----------



## loulou58

leelee said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> welcome from me too!! we're a lovely bunch on here you'll like it here although im gathering like everyone else you dont want to stay here long!! haha
> 
> Hiya - how are you? How is the BD'ing going?
> 
> I have no idea when I am O'ing. All my OPK's are negative. I'm not using them next month!Click to expand...

Im going for every other day so far, i think i may ov later than i maybe thought before. Im on CD12 now and still no movement in temp so maybe its later on!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Loulou - Thanks for the welcome!! Yes, I suppsoe I don't want to be here too long! But i wouldn't mind being here for a little while.

Leelee - Yes, it's almost here, I can hardly believe it!! I think it would be wonderful to be pregnant for the holidays, what a great gift, right??

Your names are so cute Loulou and Leelee, I don't suppose you both planned it that way? :rofl: 

:dust: for all you lovely ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## loulou58

haha no we never planned it, but yeh theyre pretty cute!! 
That would be a great gift, and its lovely and relaxing on holiday too instead of stressing over normal life i wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## leelee

Mrs. JJ said:


> Loulou - Thanks for the welcome!! Yes, I suppsoe I don't want to be here too long! But i wouldn't mind being here for a little while.
> 
> Leelee - Yes, it's almost here, I can hardly believe it!! I think it would be wonderful to be pregnant for the holidays, what a great gift, right??
> 
> Your names are so cute Loulou and Leelee, I don't suppose you both planned it that way? :rofl:
> 
> :dust: for all you lovely ladies!! :hugs:

Lol - the names weren't planned! Ha ha, I like them though!

Hi Flumpy - how are you feeling?

I feel yucky and bloated tonight. There was a girl beside me on the train and she looked like she had the flu. Hope I don't catch it from her.


----------



## loulou58

Flumpppyyyy our knocked up friend! :D hehe how are you!!! and how is our bean?


----------



## flumpy

hehe!! i am good thanks and our little bean is good as far as I know!!

My boobs are starting to get a little sore today and I have felt queasy on and off all day - but thats about it I still dont think it has sunk in tbh!!


----------



## loulou58

Aww thats good your feeling sick! It'll prob start sinking in a bit more then wont it, i mean its not nice to feel sick but i bet your glad to!


----------



## flumpy

yeah - i will feel much better once I start throwing up lol!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Evening ladies....... you have been chatty!

Welcome to the thread JJ.

Mrs N - you keep being sick into your mouth???!!! it's a sign!!

Leelee - hope you didn't catch flu hun.

Loulou - Bd'ing every other day is a good plan.... that's what I'm trying to do but quite difficult when dh working away!

Flumpy - glad you're feeling queasy! ha ha ha

Polaris - how are you doing hun? Still in normal clothes or have you succumbed to elastic waistbands!!

Hayley - how are you babe? Have you had SA back yet? We're here for you :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone too xxxxx


----------



## polaris

Still in normal clothes but with the buttons open, LOL. Went into town at the weekend looking at maternity clothes and the selection wasn't great and they seemed very pricey! So I just bought some cheap loose fitting long tops a couple of sizes larger than usual and hoping that it will do me for the next while.


----------



## want2bamom

Hey girls, well i'm pretty sure i'm in my 2ww, but i'm not sure when how many dpo Iam..I know i ovulated and i got a pos opk on CD21..so i'm thinking i'm only about 2-3 dpo, but not sure..FF couldn't pick anything up yet cause i haven't been temping regularly...But for the last couple of days i've been naucious, soreboobs,cramps,tired and very very moody!! So who knows it might mean the witch is coming or it could be very very EPS! Who knows, but wish me luck and keep your fingers crossed for me!! xoxo


----------



## Jojazz

SO i went to the doctors today, and they wont give me a blood test and theyve told me that if i havent come on in a month and a half or so....so i will of missed 3 cycles, then to go back.

Not much help but aparently its just one of them things!!!

xxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry to hear you are not much closer to an answer jojazz, that sucks! 

Excited cos my temp went up nicely today! :happydance:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Evening ladies....... you have been chatty!
> 
> Welcome to the thread JJ.
> 
> Mrs N - you keep being sick into your mouth???!!! it's a sign!!
> 
> Leelee - hope you didn't catch flu hun.
> 
> Loulou - Bd'ing every other day is a good plan.... that's what I'm trying to do but quite difficult when dh working away!
> 
> Flumpy - glad you're feeling queasy! ha ha ha
> 
> Polaris - how are you doing hun? Still in normal clothes or have you succumbed to elastic waistbands!!
> 
> Hayley - how are you babe? Have you had SA back yet? We're here for you :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: to everyone too xxxxx

Hi Butterfly - nice to see you back again. How are you? I am good, must have just been wrecked with all the travelling instead of getting the flu. Am glad about that. Had a lovely nights sleep!

Hayley - any word on your OH's SA?

Jojazz - so sorry to hear about your trip to the doctors
:hugs:

Want2bamom - your symptoms are sounding really good

Mrs N - your chart looks amazing. Am so jealous of it! 

I am good. My temps are on the rise and if I put in a few false temps FF is putting me at O'ing on CD12 or 14. Am hoping it was CD12 as I had lots of Bd'ing before, during and after. The crosshairs are not definite though so will keep up the BD'ing I think. If anyone could have a look and give an opinion I would be grateful!


----------



## leelee

Hi ladies. It looks like I am in the 2WW if my temps stay up tomorrow!

I took out all my -OPK's as I think I missed my surge (also missed it last month) and it was making FF uncertain as to when I O'd. It looks like I O'd on Wed if I take away the OPK results. Does that look okay to everyone? Is it alright to take away the OPK's?

I'm not going to use them again as they seem to stress me out. I prefer to check my CM and temp instead.

Any advice would be brill!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies boy you have been chatty since I didn't come on yesterday. I had a horrible headache and very nasuas. I was very sick at least 6 times yesterday. :dohh: I finally had to go to the er and have some medicine to make me not sick and headache gone! It's still lingering there, and still slightly nasuas. My temp radically went up this morning, but I was 1/2hr late taking it so this has some affect on it.

How is everybody else? Mrs. N your temps look very good! Leelee welcome to the tww :rofl: Now you can obsess with the rest of us. :rofl:

Flumpy not feeling well, so sorry, not really when the prize you'll recieve in 9 months! :baby:

Haley were are you? Haven't seen you for a while?

Polaris I didn't buy a single maternity clothing when pg with dd just oversized clothes. 

Butterfly how are you?

Welcome Mrs JJ and how are you Loulou?


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> Hi ladies. It looks like I am in the 2WW if my temps stay up tomorrow!
> 
> I took out all my -OPK's as I think I missed my surge (also missed it last month) and it was making FF uncertain as to when I O'd. It looks like I O'd on Wed if I take away the OPK results. Does that look okay to everyone? Is it alright to take away the OPK's?
> 
> I'm not going to use them again as they seem to stress me out. I prefer to check my CM and temp instead.
> 
> Any advice would be brill!

Sounds alright to me. That's great if you O'd on Wednesday, looks like the B vitamins are definitely doing something. Just have to wait and see what your temperature does tomorrow - hopefully you'll get a nice big rise to confirm O.


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies boy you have been chatty since I didn't come on yesterday. I had a horrible headache and very nasuas. I was very sick at least 6 times yesterday. :dohh: I finally had to go to the er and have some medicine to make me not sick and headache gone! It's still lingering there, and still slightly nasuas. My temp radically went up this morning, but I was 1/2hr late taking it so this has some affect on it.
> 
> How is everybody else? Mrs. N your temps look very good! Leelee welcome to the tww :rofl: Now you can obsess with the rest of us. :rofl:
> 
> Flumpy not feeling well, so sorry, not really when the prize you'll recieve in 9 months! :baby:
> 
> Haley were are you? Haven't seen you for a while?
> 
> Polaris I didn't buy a single maternity clothing when pg with dd just oversized clothes.
> 
> Butterfly how are you?
> 
> Welcome Mrs JJ and how are you Loulou?

Hi CSunshine!

All I can say is - wow what a temp rise! Sorry you were so sick though.

Hi Polaris - thanks for replying. Yeah between Agnus Castus and the B vits I am O'ing earlier which is great. The next aim (apart from a BFP) is to lengthen my LP!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Leelee and yes I did have a big temp rise, but like i said I took it later than normal. I don't know what's normal as this is the first month I have temped. Will have to wait and see. Hope you o'd, between the agnus cactus and b should help. Here's some :dust:


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Thanks Leelee and yes I did have a big temp rise, but like i said I took it later than normal. I don't know what's normal as this is the first month I have temped. Will have to wait and see. Hope you o'd, between the agnus cactus and b should help. Here's some :dust:

Thanks CSunshine. If you took your temp 1/2 hour later it should only be out by about .5 (Farenheit). I use this if I take it later/earlier:

https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/bbtadjust.jsp


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Leelee I will use this for my temps.

I forgot to say so sorry that your dr wasn't more helpful! I think I would be contacting a gyno. Jojazz :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Csunshine013 said:


> Polaris I didn't buy a single maternity clothing when pg with dd just oversized clothes.

Thanks, that's good to know! Hopefully I can get away with that too! For the most part anyway.

Hope you are feeling sick for a good reason!


----------



## Csunshine013

I hope so, but this afternoon I am feeling fine, but do have a little tummy rumble. :rofl:

I bought stretchy pants and big MOMMA shirts, I still have some of them LOL when I got really skinny my dh laughed when I would put one on. :rofl:


----------



## flumpy

evening girls 

how are you all doing this evening - it is very quite in here!!! i hope that means that those who are oving are BDing and those who are in the 2ww are to busy packing their bags ready to come over to 1st tri!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Flumpy you :rofl: me up!

:hugs: and thanks for the wishes!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> evening girls
> 
> how are you all doing this evening - it is very quite in here!!! i hope that means that those who are oving are BDing and those who are in the 2ww are to busy packing their bags ready to come over to 1st tri!!!!

Lol! I was having my dinner!

How are you Flumpy?


----------



## flumpy

i am good thanks still no more symptoms! i am starting to think i have made it up! i wish I had some more sticks to pee on just to double check!!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> i am good thanks still no more symptoms! i am starting to think i have made it up! i wish I had some more sticks to pee on just to double check!!!

Lucky you, no symptoms! I think most people say it kicks in at about 6 weeks so that would be next week for you wouldn't it?


----------



## flumpy

yeah next week I will be 6 weeks! i just hope everything is ok - i suppose there is no point worrying about it - whatever happens will happen but i have got everything crossed that it is all ok this time around!!!

has anyone heard from hayley? i am getting worried about her x


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> yeah next week I will be 6 weeks! i just hope everything is ok - i suppose there is no point worrying about it - whatever happens will happen but i have got everything crossed that it is all ok this time around!!!
> 
> has anyone heard from hayley? i am getting worried about her x

No, haven't heard anything from Hayley. She has stayed away for a few days when AF arrived before so she may be just chilling out. I tend to stay off here for a little while when AF arrives as well. It can be very hard when you are disappointed, as everyone knows.

Hayley - :hugs:

Come back when your ready. We miss you.


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes Haley come back we miss you!

How are you Leelee and Flumpy? It's been pretty quiet on here not to much chatter.


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Yes Haley come back we miss you!
> 
> How are you Leelee and Flumpy? It's been pretty quiet on here not to much chatter.

Hey CSunshine!

Yes, it is very quiet on here tonight! Everyone seems to have gone to ground for a few days.

Hope all is well Mrs N, Butterfly, Hayley.

Loulou - any sign of O for you?


----------



## Mrs_N

Ooh csunshine your chart is looking wonderful today! Sorry you have been so sick, hope it's for a good cause! 

I am starting to really get the urge to poas now!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Leelee and yes can't believe how quiet it is.

Mrs. N I was for sure that my temp was wrong, but I still posted what was on the thermometer even though I thought it was wrong. :rofl:

I am going to POAS on Monday with Crailly if the :witch: still hasn't shown up. I know it's a couple days early, but it should be ok, I would love to know either way.


----------



## Mrs_N

I am working 9am - 9:30pm shifts at the moment, hence not on much during the day!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> Ooh csunshine your chart is looking wonderful today! Sorry you have been so sick, hope it's for a good cause!
> 
> I am starting to really get the urge to poas now!

Oooh I know I should be telling you not to but your temps and symptoms are so good!!!!!!!!!

How is the sicky feeling today?


----------



## Csunshine013

Just a little headache and every once in a while a pull or push in the lower area. :rofl: Very hungry today though! :rofl: Maybe just getting ready for my af who know. LOL still gonna poas on Monday. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

Still getting the sicky feeling, has been coming and going all day! 
My original plan was to poas Monday but I'm not sure I can resist :rofl: I guess so long as I know it could be too early I'll be okay


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> Still getting the sicky feeling, has been coming and going all day!
> My original plan was to poas Monday but I'm not sure I can resist :rofl: I guess so long as I know it could be too early I'll be okay

ooh all these symptoms. It's looking so good for you and CSunshine!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Mrs N wait til Monday and POAS with me and Crailly it will be fun! LMAO

:rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

I hope so, that would be :cloud9:
Right off to sleep another long day at work tomorrow! Will let you know if I do cave!


----------



## leelee

Ladies keep your fingers crossed that I get a temp rise tomorrow and can join you both in the 2WW!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> I hope so, that would be :cloud9:
> Right off to sleep another long day at work tomorrow! Will let you know if I do cave!

Have a good sleep!


----------



## Csunshine013

I am off to go home now. I wont be on again until Monday so hold tight and we will all have our good news for Monday. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

leelee said:


> Ladies keep your fingers crossed that I get a temp rise tomorrow and can join you both in the 2WW!

fxd for Leelee to be in tww!:happydance:


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Ladies keep your fingers crossed that I get a temp rise tomorrow and can join you both in the 2WW!
> 
> fxd for Leelee to be in tww!:happydance:Click to expand...

Have a good weekend Csunshine! Fingers crossed for Monday!


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

My temperature dropped right back today. I have given up with my chart, I don't know what is happening :(

I suppose I will have to continue BD'ing. I have just skipped one day. I really don't feel in the mood though, and my CM is not EWCM anymore either.


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My temperature dropped right back today. I have given up with my chart, I don't know what is happening :(
> 
> I suppose I will have to continue BD'ing. I have just skipped one day. I really don't feel in the mood though, and my CM is not EWCM anymore either.

Hey Leelee. Your chart is a bit of a mystery............. I think you may have ovulated and it might be a dip post ovulation and FF hasn't marked it because it is going on the stats of your last cycles. Unfortunately hun it's another waiting game to see what your temps do. Best thing is to not worry and BD if you want to....... those :spermy: do live for 2/3 days so don't feel bad about having a night off.

I hope I'm right for you hun I really do :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Csunshine and Mrs N - wow your symptoms!! I'm excited for you !!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm approaching O I hope. BD when I feel like it ....... not stressing. I have been reading up on it and ever other day is ideal with an extra session on day of ovulation! every other day leading up to O keeps those healthy :spermy: coming through! 

I'm feeling ok today which is a surprise to me as I have been feeling very very depressed lately but I went out and got pissed last night.... was great! Still feel a bit tipsy now!

Off to make bacon sarnies for lunch and then out in the garden with DH ......... big garden ........... lots of weeds!

Speak to you lovely ladies later. 

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> My temperature dropped right back today. I have given up with my chart, I don't know what is happening :(
> 
> I suppose I will have to continue BD'ing. I have just skipped one day. I really don't feel in the mood though, and my CM is not EWCM anymore either.
> 
> Hey Leelee. Your chart is a bit of a mystery............. I think you may have ovulated and it might be a dip post ovulation and FF hasn't marked it because it is going on the stats of your last cycles. Unfortunately hun it's another waiting game to see what your temps do. Best thing is to not worry and BD if you want to....... those :spermy: do live for 2/3 days so don't feel bad about having a night off.
> 
> I hope I'm right for you hun I really do :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Butterfly, that makes sense. BD'd this morning so am more relaxed now in case I O within the next few days!

Am so happy to see you back here. I really missed you. I miss Hayley too.

Well done for going on the lash. You deserve it and hope you had great fun! I tend to go overboard when AF arrives. I feel like I deserve it too!

Enjoy the sun today!


----------



## flumpy

leelee dont worry too much about the temp - it might just have a blip for some reason - just BD as and when i am sure you will catch that egg (if you havent already!)

butterfly - sorry you have been feeling down - but good plan going out on the lash!! i am very jealous!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> leelee dont worry too much about the temp - it might just have a blip for some reason - just BD as and when i am sure you will catch that egg (if you havent already!)
> 
> butterfly - sorry you have been feeling down - but good plan going out on the lash!! i am very jealous!!

Hi Flumpy

How are you feeling?

Don't think any of us would mind giving up alcohol to have what your having! But it is good to let loose while we can!


----------



## - Butterfly -

quiet on here today.......... everyone enjoying the beautiful weather.

Hope you're ok Hayley.......... thinking of you :hugs:

Well I had a lovely afternoon in the garden ............. although the nesting blue tits kept me busy. Their chick decided she wanted to leave the next box but can't quite fly yet.......... it was so tiny and I was so worried that the Magpie's were gonna come and get it. DH tried to pick it up but was worried about hurting it so I picked it up very gently put it back in the nesting box. The little bugger did this twice more!! The last time we just watched for a while whilst it's mum kept flitting about but it still wasn't flying so I put it back. I told it to stay there and go to sleep! My neighbours will think I'm barmy for sure!

How are you doing Leelee?


----------



## Mrs_N

I've been busy working - would have much rather been out enjoying the sunshine!
Will admit I caved this morning and tested :bfn: not too disheartened, will retest in a couple of days. 
Seem to have had much less in the way of symptoms today though so am loosing my pma a bit!


----------



## leelee

Hi ladies,

Butterfly - sounds like you had a lovely day

Mrs N - your only 10 DPO so far too early to be losing your PMA!

Well I had some EWCM today so looks like I might be O'ing today or tomorrow. Not impressed as I thought I was O'ing during the week and had far more EWCM. Anyway BD'd today and will BD again tomorrow. Am really hoping that FF puts me as O'ing tomorrow as that will give me a chance to BD 1 day before, on the day of O and the day after.

Will hope for the best after that!


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs_N said:


> I've been busy working - would have much rather been out enjoying the sunshine!
> Will admit I caved this morning and tested :bfn: not too disheartened, will retest in a couple of days.
> Seem to have had much less in the way of symptoms today though so am loosing my pma a bit!

I did too :rofl::rofl::rofl:
BFN too! I was checkin my cm and it had pink in it so I think I'm out. I am ok though as if I have a March baby I only have to plan one trip instead of two to see my parents around birthdays as dd was born in April and we could just go in between.


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry you got :bfn: too csunshine - could be too early for you too! Hope :witch: doesn't get you. 
Ff is marking my chart as possible triphasic at day 41 now! :wohoo:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hope yours is to early. I am spotting browm cm now, not much, but makes me think I'm out this month though. Hope all goes well for you and you get your bfp!


----------



## Akira

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind me barging on in, hoping for no :witch: this month, so want my :bfp: !!! ovulated 3 days ago so fingers crossed the :spermy: makes it!!!


----------



## polaris

Mrs N - I am VERY optimistic for you, your chart looks great. Yay for triphasic! Don't worry about the BFN, could have been just too early.

Csunshine - sorry to hear you got a BFN too, hope it's just too early for you too. Spotting could be just a bit of IB so it doesn't mean you are out.

Leelee, temperature could have been just an ovulation dip? Anyway you got your BD in so you are covered either way.

Hayley - hope all is well with you and you are out enjoying the sunshine. We miss you!

Butterfly, so happy to hear you are feeling a bit better. I truly believe the weather is lifting everyone's spirits a bit! We have our bank holiday weekend this weekend in Ireland, and we really couldn't have got a better weekend for it!! I'm sure having a few drinks and letting your hair down helped too! 

Yesterday was actually the first day that I felt pissed off about not being able to drink. For the whole of first tri, the thoughts of alcohol turned my stomach, but now I am feeling pretty normal and felt a bit jealous of everyone sitting having drinks in the sun! Still as you say, it is for a very good reason, so it makes it easy to abstain.

Welcome Akira, this is a lovely thread, hopefully you will get your BFP soon. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Akira

Congratulations on your pregnancy polaris!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

Mrs N and CSunshine .............. it still is early... this thread is known for late bfp!! Mrs N your chart looks fab though! Are you testing again today?

Polaris - you could have one? One won't hurt - that's a fact.

Welcome Akira

Leelee - how you doing today? Will be interesting to see what your temps do over the next few days :hugs:

:hugs: to Hayley. xx


----------



## Mrs_N

No not testing today, thought I'd give it another couple of days - might test tomorrow morning.
Hayley hope you are ok :hugs: 
At work again today, wish I could be out enjoying the sunshine - dh has gone out for a BBQ :hissy:


----------



## Mrs_N

Meant to say, am feeling a bit :sick: again today but it's a bit different to before - this feels like it's in my stomach rather than the throaty thing I had before. I have also been feeling quite wierd and lightheaded today, keep coming over all funny! 
I wish I knew what my usual post ov temps were and how long my lp is!


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

CSunshine - hope the spotting stops for you. It is unfair that your chart should look like that and for you to get AF.

Mrs N - defo think you tested too early. I am so hopeful for your chart. Can't see any other outcome other than a :bfp:

How are you today butterfly?

Polaris - I'm sure it is hard without the alcohol. I know what a sunny day drinking in Ireland is like. Great craic! Think of it, this time next year when the sun is out your OH can mind the baby and you can drink in the sun!

Welcome Akira!

Well straight away when I took my temps this morning I know I am O;ing today. Tried to seduce OH but he is too :sleep: and said he feels under pressure. It just wasn't happening. So have told him it is okay and asked him to approach me when he feels like it later on. He said he would so fingers crossed!

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely sunshine!


----------



## polaris

Mrs_N said:


> Meant to say, am feeling a bit :sick: again today but it's a bit different to before - this feels like it's in my stomach rather than the throaty thing I had before. I have also been feeling quite wierd and lightheaded today, keep coming over all funny!
> I wish I knew what my usual post ov temps were and how long my lp is!

Oh I'm so excited, that's exactly the way I felt before I got my BFP! Lightheaded and just feeling a bit strange. I didn't exactly feel sick, just very slightly, but the lightheaded thing sounds exactly like me. I didn't test till 15 dpo though cos I was sure I wasn't pregnant and didn't want to see BFN!


----------



## hayley2

Hi girls hope your all enjoying the lovely weather :flower:

Mrs N fab looking chart hope it was just too early for you too test. That is how i felt with both my boys - lightheaded. Couldn't stand in the que at Tesco as i felt so light headed xxx

leelee i hope you are Oing today and your OH feels in the mood later on. Its a lot of pressure to perform on demand. xxx

Polaris glad your doing well xxx

Butterfly :hugs: Thinking of you as always hunni xxx

Csunshine hope you get a BFP soon and maybe you had a late IB?? xxx

Flumpy hows my newly pg BnB friend??? xxx

I'm CD4 today and on day 3 of Clomid. Giving me horrid headaches on the double does but apprently thats normal. 

Feeling a lot brighter now girls! Just read through the last few pages and thank you sooooooo much for thinking of me. I always need a few days to myself when the witch arrives. 

Still going with the relaxed approach this cycle so i'm gonna be limiting my time on here as i get obsessed with reading everything to do with TTC! :rofl:

Love you all girls :hug:


----------



## Jeannette

Haley, so glad to see you back and feeling bright and shiny!!! :hugs:

Ladies, i just posted a thread in first tri asking if anyone else is having ex-wife issues....please feel free to read.....having a HORRIBLE time right now with oh's ex. I know I need to calm down for baby's sake but it's so hard.


----------



## flumpy

good afternoon!! how is everyone? it is so sunny here I am sat outside on the laptop I have got a stinking cold though booo!!

Hayley - glad you are ok - we were worried about you - dont worry enjoy your relaxed approach and come and join us in first tri at the end of this cycle - i am sure the clomid will work wonders this time :hug:

Mrs N - that is how I feel now lightheaded - i am sure you are pg you deserve it after that long wait for Ov!!! i think you tested too early!


leelee - you are right - I wouldnt swap being pg to be able to drink!!! i hope you Ov and BD today - i sometimes feel sorry for the guys having to perfom on demand but then i remember what we have to go through and dont feel so bad anymore! :rofl:

polaris - i am so jealous of how far along you are! i know what you mean about the booze i dont drink that much but yesterday i was at a bbq and it was a killer!

csunshine -sorry the :witch: got you i am sure you will get your :bfp: soon - i will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx

well I am 5w 6d now and my nipples are killing me blush:TMI!!) I am bloated and light headed but that is about it!

i am still scared and i cant beleive that everything will be ok this time around - i am trying to be positive though!! xxx


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I officially feel like a twit now! I had 2 OPK's left and used one and I got a positive OPK, which corresponds with my temp rise. Feel really silly banging on about O'ing during the week now. Duh. Also realised that I was propbably mistaking my preseed for EWCM so that's why I was convinced!

Oh well, hopefully OH will approach me later. He usually is very keen so fingers crossed.


----------



## flumpy

dont feel like a twit! all this TTC business can get very confusing!! at least you know what is going on now and you will know when to test etc!!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> dont feel like a twit! all this TTC business can get very confusing!! at least you know what is going on now and you will know when to test etc!!!

Thanks Flumpy!

How are you? Hope you are feeling well. You are nearly at 6 weeks now. I have had a lovely afternoon out in the sun at a festival. Have had 2 beers and feel woozy already! I said to OH that we better go as I have a lip on me for more beer and have work in the morning!


----------



## flumpy

yeah I am good thanks - feel a bit woozy myself - not alcohol related though!!

i know how you feel it is so easy to keep drinking in this weather!! i know nearly 6 weeks - another 6 weeks and it will be scan time!! I cant wait!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> yeah I am good thanks - feel a bit woozy myself - not alcohol related though!!
> 
> i know how you feel it is so easy to keep drinking in this weather!! i know nearly 6 weeks - another 6 weeks and it will be scan time!! I cant wait!

I'd say you can't wait until the scan!

Jeanette - I had a read of your post, :hugs:
Your OH's ex sounds like a bit of a nutter and believe me, it will come across that way on Facebook if she is writing all them nasty things. You were right to dump her as a friend on it. At least you can't see what she has written. Hope you are okay.

Hayley - lovely to see you back. Totally understand about you wanting to stay away from here. I am not going to obsess or symptom spot this time round, and I won't get excited unless my temps go higher than they have before. Looking back at last month,I don't know why I thought I was in with a chance. My temps were so low.

Butterfly - did you say you are nearing O. You must be just behind me then? We can be 2WW buddies!

Mrs N - hope you are still feeling sick (this is meant in the best possible way!)

Polaris - how are you enjoying your spare time now the thesis has been handed in?

CSunshine - hope you are okay.


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so I think she got me. TMI I am now spotting pink so next month for us and so the process begins again.

Thanks Leelee, Flumpy and all the others for the words of encouragement.


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok so I think she got me. TMI I am now spotting pink so next month for us and so the process begins again.
> 
> Thanks Leelee, Flumpy and all the others for the words of encouragement.

:hugs:

We all know how you are feeling :(


----------



## Csunshine013

I am so ready to move on. I guess I will have to have a new plan this month. I might have to try the smep this month instead of +opk and then doing it again, and again.:rofl:


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> I am so ready to move on. I guess I will have to have a new plan this month. I might have to try the smep this month instead of +opk and then doing it again, and again.:rofl:

Good plan. I don't have one yet but am thinking of getting a CBFM if I don't get a BFP this month!


----------



## Csunshine013

Leelee how long have you been trying? I think I am going to talk to my gyno if we dont see a bfp next month! My age is my biggest factor.

Hope you get your bfp how much longer before testing?


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Leelee how long have you been trying? I think I am going to talk to my gyno if we dont see a bfp next month! My age is my biggest factor.
> 
> Hope you get your bfp how much longer before testing?

Lol, I'm not even in the 2WW yet! This is my 3rd cycle trying and I am 32. Figure I might as well get the use out of a CBFM and get it next cycle if this one isn't a goer!

What age are you again? How long have you been trying?

Should be in 2WW tomorrow though.


----------



## Csunshine013

I am 38 and soon to be 39. This is our third cycle of ttc this go around. We weren't trying, but not protecting either right after we got married in Aug. I got pg in Dec and would be due in Aug of this year, but I had a missed m/c @ 15w+5d in Mar. I hope that we will get our bfp before Aug it would really mean a lot. I am hoping anyway!


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> I am 38 and soon to be 39. This is our third cycle of ttc this go around. We weren't trying, but not protecting either right after we got married in Aug. I got pg in Dec and would be due in Aug of this year, but I had a missed m/c @ 15w+5d in Mar. I hope that we will get our bfp before Aug it would really mean a lot. I am hoping anyway!

I really hope you do too. You are right to go to the GP whenever you feel you should. It is up to the individual person I think. I am marching in with my chart after 6 cycles as there is defo something wrong if I have well-timed BD for 6 cycles and nothing is happening.


----------



## Mrs_N

Csunshine I am sorry you are spotting :hugs:
Leelee cbfm looks good - think I might get one too if no luck this cycle! 
Yes I have still been feeling sick on and off all day, it's quite subtle. This evening I have the dragging :witch: type cramps back so I'm hoping she doesn't show up. Getting lads of yellow creamy cm and cervix seems to moved upwards again so I'm hopeful.
Hayley glad you are ok, totally get not wanting to be on here when af arrives :hug:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> Csunshine I am sorry you are spotting :hugs:
> Leelee cbfm looks good - think I might get one too if no luck this cycle!
> Yes I have still been feeling sick on and off all day, it's quite subtle. This evening I have the dragging :witch: type cramps back so I'm hoping she doesn't show up. Getting lads of yellow creamy cm and cervix seems to moved upwards again so I'm hopeful.
> Hayley glad you are ok, totally get not wanting to be on here when af arrives :hug:

Ooh, all good symptoms! You gonna wait a few more days before you test again or will you test tomorrow?


----------



## Mrs_N

Might test tomorrow! I know some people find it worse seeing a negative but I manage ok with it, I find it much worse not knowing! At least if it's negative I can tell myself it's too early still!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> Might test tomorrow! I know some people find it worse seeing a negative but I manage ok with it, I find it much worse not knowing! At least if it's negative I can tell myself it's too early still!

At the end of the day you have to do what you are most comfortable with and if you want to test tomorrow go for it!

Exciting. Have you told your OH you are testing or will you surprise him?


----------



## Mrs_N

He knows, he gets as into all this as me! Every morning he asks what's your temp today?


----------



## Mrs_N

he gets Mondays off too so it would be a nice day to get a bfp! Well we'll see!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> He knows, he gets as into all this as me! Every morning he asks what's your temp today?

Lol! My OH asks about my temps as well! I don't tell him too much though about testing. He would think I was mental! I would love to surprise him. Some day....

Anyway after telling him to approach me after this morning he stepped up to the mark this afternoon. It was lovely and he didn't feel pressured so alls well that ends well!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> he gets Mondays off too so it would be a nice day to get a bfp! Well we'll see!

That would be lovely


----------



## Jeannette

Good luck tomorrow Mrs N!!

Sorry about the spotting Sunshine.

Leelee, thank you for your supportive words. I love the word nutter -- so fabulous!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: do you not have nutters in the us jeanette??

Will let you girls know the outcome tomorrow morning. Now time for me to sleep, I'm shattered after working all weekend!

Glad you had a nice afternoon leelee :happydance:


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Good luck tomorrow Mrs N!!
> 
> Sorry about the spotting Sunshine.
> 
> Leelee, thank you for your supportive words. I love the word nutter -- so fabulous!!!

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> :rofl: do you not have nutters in the us jeanette??
> 
> Will let you girls know the outcome tomorrow morning. Now time for me to sleep, I'm shattered after working all weekend!
> 
> Glad you had a nice afternoon leelee :happydance:

Wishing you the best of luck. Let us know!


----------



## flumpy

good luck Mrs N - let us know if you get your BFP tomorrow!!!

leelee - glad you are in the 2ww tomorrow I hope this is your month!!!

csunshine - i am sure you will get your BFP shortly - i cant wait for you all to join me in 1st tri!!!


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> good luck Mrs N - let us know if you get your BFP tomorrow!!!
> 
> leelee - glad you are in the 2ww tomorrow I hope this is your month!!!
> 
> csunshine - i am sure you will get your BFP shortly - i cant wait for you all to join me in 1st tri!!!

Thanks Flumpy!


----------



## Jeannette

Oh, we have nutters alright! We just don't usually call them anything quite so cute!


----------



## leelee

Hi all

Mrs N - did you test?

Well I don't know what is going on with my temps. That dip this morning has really thrown me???

On a more positive note -there is sunshine and lots of it!


----------



## Mrs_N

hmm, not sure what to suggest with your temps leelee, I'm confused about them too!

I tested - hubby reckons :bfn: but I think I can see something very faint, not sure really! temp took a dive this morning and lots of :witch: like cramps earlier too (although they are gone now) so I don't know what to think


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> hmm, not sure what to suggest with your temps leelee, I'm confused about them too!
> 
> I tested - hubby reckons :bfn: but I think I can see something very faint, not sure really! temp took a dive this morning and lots of :witch: like cramps earlier too (although they are gone now) so I don't know what to think

Hiya,

Your temps are down a bit but not a huge amount. I really hope that the fait line you thought you saw amounts to something.

I think my body has a mind of its own at the moment! I think I am possibly going to O today or tomorrow. Must do my last OPK. Ordered more cos my faith has been restored in them again.


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm sorry Leelee that you didn't O earlier........ I feel guilty for getting your hopes up :hugs:

Mrs N ...... which test did you use. I always do an FRER when I think I see a faint line  really hope so for you.

:hugs: Hayley. Glad you're ok hun.

CSunshine - hope the witch stays away.

gotta tell you about my last 24 hours - you're not going to believe your ears.......... In bed last night heard banging about next door....... had a look couldn't see....... banging continued and as our bedroom window was open we could smell something........ cannabis......... looked out the window and there was a group of men loading up a van! They were gone in a shot though. After we called the police and was with them until 3am this morning. THERE IS A HUGE CANNABIS FACTORY IN THE HOUSE NEXT DOOR - OH MY GOD!!!

We have only lived here 5 months......... did think it a bit strange that we hardly saw the neighbours although when we first bought the house the young chinese lad (25) said his dad who didn't speak English lives in the house (in his sixties) .... so I thought he just liked to keep himself to himself!

The police are there clearing the house - they reckon they'll be there all evening! SHIT!


----------



## Csunshine013

Flumpy, Butterfly, Mrs N and Leelee I still don't have my af and the spotting has stopped but I am not holding my breath as my temp took a dive.

Mrs N I hope it's a line go get a better test and do it again tom :happydance:

Leelee welcome back to the tww glad to see you LOL I'm getting ready to start my new cycle. LOL

Flumpy how are you feeling? Hope good!

Butterfly what a weird thing :rofl: Wonder why they moved things in the night. :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Csunshine your temps are still above coverline - it's not over yet! xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks, but I have no idea what the normal is. :rofl:

This whole process is very confussing! When we were ntnp before it only took four months so maybe I should go back to that. LOL No I am to obsessed with this whole process now. :rofl:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> I'm sorry Leelee that you didn't O earlier........ I feel guilty for getting your hopes up :hugs:
> 
> Mrs N ...... which test did you use. I always do an FRER when I think I see a faint line  really hope so for you.
> 
> :hugs: Hayley. Glad you're ok hun.
> 
> CSunshine - hope the witch stays away.
> 
> gotta tell you about my last 24 hours - you're not going to believe your ears.......... In bed last night heard banging about next door....... had a look couldn't see....... banging continued and as our bedroom window was open we could smell something........ cannabis......... looked out the window and there was a group of men loading up a van! They were gone in a shot though. After we called the police and was with them until 3am this morning. THERE IS A HUGE CANNABIS FACTORY IN THE HOUSE NEXT DOOR - OH MY GOD!!!
> 
> We have only lived here 5 months......... did think it a bit strange that we hardly saw the neighbours although when we first bought the house the young chinese lad (25) said his dad who didn't speak English lives in the house (in his sixties) .... so I thought he just liked to keep himself to himself!
> 
> The police are there clearing the house - they reckon they'll be there all evening! SHIT!

Ooh big drama at your house! Wow, that is mad that all that was going on?

Don't worry about O. I continued Bd'ing so am feeling relaxed about the whole thing. I have had a negative OPK today so think I must be O'ing today. 

CSunshine - I agree with Butterfly. All is not over yet, especially if you have stopped spotting! I am not quite in the 2WW yet, need 3 more rises to confirm it but hopefully by Friday I will know!


----------



## - Butterfly -

We're all obsessed that's why we are here!! Everyone's charts are different too.

As long as your temp stays above the coverline - you're still in with a chance of seeing a BFP!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Leelee - you're doing better than me hun! I thought I was approaching O but my CM is non-existant - that's really really odd for me. Maybe I'm having a late O again this month...... perhaps a good thing what with seeing the FS on Wednesday.

Talking of specialist....... Hayley did you get SA results?

Good job you kept up the BD'ing Leelee - you're more committed to it than me!! every other day is enough for me!! ha ha ha.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Leelee - you're doing better than me hun! I thought I was approaching O but my CM is non-existant - that's really really odd for me. Maybe I'm having a late O again this month...... perhaps a good thing what with seeing the FS on Wednesday.
> 
> Talking of specialist....... Hayley did you get SA results?
> 
> Good job you kept up the BD'ing Leelee - you're more committed to it than me!! every other day is enough for me!! ha ha ha.

Will go for every other day next month if this doesn't work, and the CBFM!!!! have to say, I am more relaxed about it all this month. Not the BD'ing bit, but the whole 'will I, won't I' bit. I think I am doing as much as I can (okay my diet and exercise could be better!) so there is nothing else, it will happen when it happens. 

How are you feeling? You sound like you are in much better form?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Yeah Leelee - feeling better thanks - seem to have come out of my depression a bit.

all the business next door has made me giggle today! or maybe I'm high! :rofl:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Yeah Leelee - feeling better thanks - seem to have come out of my depression a bit.
> 
> all the business next door has made me giggle today! or maybe I'm high! :rofl:

Ha ha, all the movement of the plants is infecting you and you are probably high as a kite. Ha ha!!! That's made me laugh!

One thing I wanted to discuss it my temps. They seem on the low side, for both pre and post O and having looked at good old google, hypothyroidism keeps popping up. Do you think I should go to the GP with my temps. It is worrying me a little bit as most pregnancy charts seem to have much higher temps than me?

Any advice would be good.


----------



## Csunshine013

I will not count myself out yet, but I am waiting for her to show.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Leelee - have you done comparisons on FF. Your temps are definately quite a bit lower than mine. check against FF and if you're still worried then definately go see your GP. :hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Leelee - have you done comparisons on FF. Your temps are definately quite a bit lower than mine. check against FF and if you're still worried then definately go see your GP. :hugs:

Thanks. Yeah, mine seem considerably lower than anyone else's and when I went on to Thyroid UK they use BBT as one of the indicators and it said that anything under 97.8 (day 2-4) of your cycle is low and should be checked out. TBH I have a few of the symptoms, but more the general ones that could be put down to anything. I think I will make an appointment with the GP and ask his/hers opinion. I can bring along my charts and show them the low temps. I haven't seen any coverline as low as mine so it is a bit of a worry.


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Hey Leelee - have you done comparisons on FF. Your temps are definately quite a bit lower than mine. check against FF and if you're still worried then definately go see your GP. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks. Yeah, mine seem considerably lower than anyone else's and when I went on to Thyroid UK they use BBT as one of the indicators and it said that anything under 97.8 (day 2-4) of your cycle is low and should be checked out. TBH I have a few of the symptoms, but more the general ones that could be put down to anything. I think I will make an appointment with the GP and ask his/hers opinion. I can bring along my charts and show them the low temps. I haven't seen any coverline as low as mine so it is a bit of a worry.Click to expand...

Something that's easily sorted though hun? :hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Hey Leelee - have you done comparisons on FF. Your temps are definately quite a bit lower than mine. check against FF and if you're still worried then definately go see your GP. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks. Yeah, mine seem considerably lower than anyone else's and when I went on to Thyroid UK they use BBT as one of the indicators and it said that anything under 97.8 (day 2-4) of your cycle is low and should be checked out. TBH I have a few of the symptoms, but more the general ones that could be put down to anything. I think I will make an appointment with the GP and ask his/hers opinion. I can bring along my charts and show them the low temps. I haven't seen any coverline as low as mine so it is a bit of a worry.Click to expand...
> 
> Something that's easily sorted though hun? :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, it looks like it is sorted easily so that is good news. The bad news it that there seems to be a lot of confusion re: diagnosis. At least if I go in with my temps and the page from Thyroid Uk it might help.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hope so for you.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hope so for you.

Yeah me too! Well the temps are defo very low so there has to be some reason for them. Can only ask for a test anyway.

Glad you are feeling better in yourself. It sounds like the night out did you the world of good!


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Hope so for you.
> 
> Yeah me too! Well the temps are defo very low so there has to be some reason for them. Can only ask for a test anyway.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better in yourself. It sounds like the night out did you the world of good!Click to expand...

 - and all the weed I've been sniffing today!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: :muaha:

You should try and book in with your GP tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Hope so for you.
> 
> Yeah me too! Well the temps are defo very low so there has to be some reason for them. Can only ask for a test anyway. - book in with your GP tomorrow
> 
> Glad you are feeling better in yourself. It sounds like the night out did you the world of good!Click to expand...
> 
> - and all the weed I've been sniffing today!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: :muaha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls! Mad busy weekend for me!! Still no clearer on ov yet, im thinking i havent so far!! Ive been temping like mad, saturdays is a bit mad from me drinking on fri night but other than that not much movement! boo!! how goes it!?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Evening Loulou - keep on with the temping.


----------



## Csunshine013

Loulou keep temping though as I found out this month just exactly when I O'd. This was my first month temping as well as I used opk's.


----------



## flumpy

hi all
well i have only just been able to get on the site!!! there is so much to catch up on!!

butterfly - i cant beleive that story it is like something off 'shameless' or something how funny!!!


----------



## flumpy

leelee - there is no harm in speaking to your doc about temps even if it just gives you peace of mind!

csunshine - glad the spotting has stopped! maybe it was late IB?

Mrs N - hope it was a line you saw this morning you best test again soon!

i am doing good thanks - my nipples feel like someone has attacked them with a cheese grater lol!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Flumpy and yes I too hope it was implatation bleeding, I didn't exactly have it coming out, it was just at my cervix when I check my cm. I don't know if it's normal. I am going to take another test tomorrow morning if she stays at bay today. How are you feeling?


----------



## loulou58

Ooh my temp rose this morning.. So am I right in thinking that if it goes up twice more it will put me down as ovulating like Sunday/ Monday time? Rubbish aren't I!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning Loulou, yes if you temp goes up twice more it will show O as Monday I think.

Any testers today?? Come on BFP. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

yup i reckon you will get o for monday if your temp goes up another 2 days loulou :D

getting loads of cramps still, no sign of any spotting though. think i might try and wait until 16dpo until I test again (yeah, we all know how thats gonna go :rofl:)


----------



## Mrs_N

csunshine so please your spotting has stopped, hope it stays away!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> yup i reckon you will get o for monday if your temp goes up another 2 days loulou :D
> 
> getting loads of cramps still, no sign of any spotting though. think i might try and wait until 16dpo until I test again (yeah, we all know how thats gonna go :rofl:)

Yay, your temps went up again! That's great news!

Loulou - looks like we will be in the 2WW at the same time, great to have some company again. How did your BD'ing go? I missed one day. Not as energetic as I was in my 20s!

How are you today Butterfly? Any sign of O?

How is everyone else?


----------



## Mrs_N

not sure about my temp this morning - i took it really late because I didn't get home from work until 2am. unadjusted, with the same number of hours of sleep as usual but at a later time the temp would have been 98.9, so I've adjusted it - is that the right thing to do?? working late the next few days too so want to make sure I'm doing it right!!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> not sure about my temp this morning - i took it really late because I didn't get home from work until 2am. unadjusted, with the same number of hours of sleep as usual but at a later time the temp would have been 98.9, so I've adjusted it - is that the right thing to do?? working late the next few days too so want to make sure I'm doing it right!!

98.9 or 97.9?

How many hours later did you sleep?


----------



## Mrs_N

98.9!! 
i normally take my temp at 6am, after about 7 hours sleep. this morning I took my temp at about 10am after about 7 hours sleep


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> 98.9!!
> i normally take my temp at 6am, after about 7 hours sleep. this morning I took my temp at about 10am after about 7 hours sleep

I would say it should be at about 98.3 then? Maybe I am wrong but check it out on this site. This what I use:

https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/bbtadjust.jsp


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Mrs N and Leelee how are you ladies doing today?

I started spotting again last night so I think she will come on full tonight or tomorrow.:sulk:

I see you got another temp rise today Mrs N oh please test again :rofl: No really when you feel it's right. I am just wanting some good news!


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello Mrs N and Leelee how are you ladies doing today?
> 
> I started spotting again last night so I think she will come on full tonight or tomorrow.:sulk:
> 
> I see you got another temp rise today Mrs N oh please test again :rofl: No really when you feel it's right. I am just wanting some good news!

Sorry to hear you are spotting again CSunshine. I think Mrs. N's temp should be even higher than what she put it at.

I am okay. Think I am 1DPO but need 2 more high temps to confirm O. Not going to symptom spot at all this month. I think it is highly unlikely that I will see a BFP when I have such low temps so need to get the GP appointment sorted out.

:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Leelee!

I have no idea about the temp thing, but if you think they are low then by all means go talk to the gp! It can't hurt. I am going to have to do some reading on the bbt as I don't quite understand it all. :rofl: Like I will after I read. Yeah right:rofl:


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Thanks Leelee!
> 
> I have no idea about the temp thing, but if you think they are low then by all means go talk to the gp! It can't hurt. I am going to have to do some reading on the bbt as I don't quite understand it all. :rofl: Like I will after I read. Yeah right:rofl:

Lol! Yours are nice and high anyway!


----------



## Mrs_N

that's interesting, so my temp might have bounced up even higher! 
Next question - what time do you think I should take it tomorrow? Will propably get to bed about 2am, usually go to bed about 11pm and temp at 6am.


----------



## loulou58

Hey Leelee i seen something you wrote before about low temps and mine in normal pre ove cycle have been low in the low 96's is that bad??


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> that's interesting, so my temp might have bounced up even higher!
> Next question - what time do you think I should take it tomorrow? Will propably get to bed about 2am, usually go to bed about 11pm and temp at 6am.

I depends on how well you sleep. I would take it at 6am cos you will have had more than 3 hours sleep. I always fall back asleep but I must admit, if it is at a crucial time I probably wouldn't be able to go back asleep if the temp was exciting or depressing!

That's probably not much help!


----------



## Csunshine013

That's one good thing, but I don't know anything. :rofl:

Mrs N I agree with Leelee you should set your alarm for the same time to make sure you get yours correct! I also think you should do another test!!! I am getting so excited for you!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey Leelee i seen something you wrote before about low temps and mine in normal pre ove cycle have been low in the low 96's is that bad??

Hi Loulou,

It was just something I read on Thyroid UK about temps and how they shouldn't be below 97.6 pre-O. They say that there would be concern for hypothyroidism, but that is alongside other symptoms such as feeling the cold (which I don't) loss of libido, tiredness etc etc.

It is something I want to get checked out but someone told me on here that the GP probably wouldn't react to low temps, as they are quiet conservative about diagnosis. So don't really know how to approach the GP about getting a blood test.


----------



## loulou58

My pre ov temps are all in the mid to low 96's..I feel the cold a lot! Im always cold me. My toenails go blue in colour in the winter when its a bit nippy out. Ooh I didnt know this could be bad? I might look it up and see maybe.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> My pre ov temps are all in the mid to low 96's..I feel the cold a lot! Im always cold me. My toenails go blue in colour in the winter when its a bit nippy out. Ooh I didnt know this could be bad? I might look it up and see maybe.

Yeah, have a look at the Thyroid Uk website. If you go to the FAQ's and then into BBT temperature tests it has it in there. Am tempted to lie to my GP about the cold just to get a test. Is that bad? I have a lot of the other symptoms? Another cause of low BBT could be anaemia they say.


----------



## polaris

Csunshine013 said:


> That's one good thing, but I don't know anything. :rofl:
> 
> Mrs N I agree with Leelee you should set your alarm for the same time to make sure you get yours correct! I also think you should do another test!!! I am getting so excited for you!!!!!:hugs:

Hi Mrs N,
I actually disagree with the others on this. I think you should just take your temperature when you get up if it is going to disturb your sleep. In the interests of not allowing TTC to disturb your life too much. If it was a critical time for pinpointing O then I would agree with the others to set your alarm and take it at the same time as normal. But you know that you have O'd and your temperatures can't tell you if you are pregnant or not. Only a test can do that. Hope you are! Can't wait for you to test again!


----------



## Mrs_N

I am going to try and hold out as long as I can to test - maybe Thursday! Keep feeling like af is about to arrive - lots of cramps, I know I have been saying that for days! 
Think I will not worry too much about when I take my temp tomorrow - like Polaris says it can take over and won't tell me if I'm pg or not! If I wake up when hubby gets up at 6am I'll take it then if not I won't worry. 
So shall I change today to the actual figure it was and just note the time I took it??


----------



## Mrs_N

Meant to say my temps are also 'low' by those values - I do not think it would be likely to be a symptom on it's own of hypothyroidism. Symptoms are all fairly non specific but essentially everything slows down - you feel cold, you put on weight, feel tired all the time, constipation etc.


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N you just test when you feel like it. I am just being selfish wanting to know.:rofl:


----------



## leelee

Mrs N,

Not sure if my words came out the right way earlier. What I meant to say is that generally I can fall asleep after taking my temp, but if I am at 10DPO and the temp is low then I can find it difficult to go back to sleep.

So what I was trying to say was - if you feel taking your temp early is likely to disturb your sleep pattern then I would leave it til you wake up. 

Hope that makes more sense!


----------



## loulou58

So leelee you think my low temps can be doing something bad?
Looking at my chart do you think i should BD tonight? Im cd17 on a 29ish day cycle.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> So leelee you think my low temps can be doing something bad?
> Looking at my chart do you think i should BD tonight? Im cd17 on a 29ish day cycle.

I don't think it is doing anything bad, but you might want to mention it to your GP, especially if you are always cold. Have a look at the Thyroid UK website and see what you think.

If you have the stamina I would say go for the BD'ing! I don't think I can manage another night!!!! Am hoping I O'd yesterday.


----------



## loulou58

If i wanna BD tonight i need to be nice and suck up to OH hehe, he's got a mood on over something or other to do with work and like a typical man is acting about 3 years old with it so im not even entertaining him at the minute. 
Im not too bad temperature wise now its sunny out, its good for me now cos i suppose im cooler than other people in the sun, i guess thats why i sat out in the 120 degree heat of turkey last summer without a flinch all day! but in the winter, omg!! its horrible, someone once said because im cold in my hands and feet mostly i could have reynauds?? disease or something,.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> If i wanna BD tonight i need to be nice and suck up to OH hehe, he's got a mood on over something or other to do with work and like a typical man is acting about 3 years old with it so im not even entertaining him at the minute.
> Im not too bad temperature wise now its sunny out, its good for me now cos i suppose im cooler than other people in the sun, i guess thats why i sat out in the 120 degree heat of turkey last summer without a flinch all day! but in the winter, omg!! its horrible, someone once said because im cold in my hands and feet mostly i could have reynauds?? disease or something,.

Ah people just say stuff and don't even think about it! When I was talking about the low temps it was about myself so don't be worrying about it!

You will have to seduce your OH. Lol! Looks like we will be in the 2WW together again. Yay!


----------



## loulou58

I cant be bothered to seduce him really, he's acted like a toddler all night and im not in the mood to coax him out of it. But then im only shooting myself in the foot, then maybe if i do i'll have 2 toddlers to look after soon ay!! haha


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I cant be bothered to seduce him really, he's acted like a toddler all night and im not in the mood to coax him out of it. But then im only shooting myself in the foot, then maybe if i do i'll have 2 toddlers to look after soon ay!! haha

Ha ha! Your so funny!!!

If its any consolation it looks like you have O'd but go for it just in case!


----------



## loulou58

I think i'll test the water with him in a bit once ive had my t'internet fix, and see what happens!!

Im glad i kept up the temping, ive previously though i ov'd about cd 13 or 14 just based on the law of averages and now i know its prob more like cd17ish!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I think i'll test the water with him in a bit once ive had my t'internet fix, and see what happens!!
> 
> Im glad i kept up the temping, ive previously though i ov'd about cd 13 or 14 just based on the law of averages and now i know its prob more like cd17ish!

Temping is great for finding out when you O. Did you stop BD'ing before CD17 usually then? If so, it;s no wonder you weren't getting a BFP


----------



## loulou58

Yeh i used to stop about cd 14 and 15 at most on checking my ipod. I think i was a bit naive to think id ov on an statistic.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Yeh i used to stop about cd 14 and 15 at most on checking my ipod. I think i was a bit naive to think id ov on an statistic.

Well I thought I o'd on the exact same day every month CD10, so how wrong was I??? It's great that we are finding out all these things through temping!


----------



## Mrs_N

Temping a great - I feel do empowered knowing so much more about my body!


----------



## hayley2

Butterfly had to laugh at your story :rofl::rofl: Hope your not feeling high anymore!!!!

leelee woop woop you are in the TWW!! :happydance:

Csunshine :hugs: I hope its not the :witch:. Also wanted to say how sorry i am for your loss in January :hugs:

Loulou keep up the BDing for another day just to make sure you catch the egg then you can knock it on the head for a few weeks :rofl:

Mrs N i wouldn't let taking your temp disturb your sleep hun. You need to get a full 7-8 hours sleep, especially working nights. Like Polaris said - temping doesn't tell you you are pg - only a test will. Fxd :hugs:

Wow guys all this talk about thyroid problems. If any of you think you could have a problem then you should get the doc to check you out. Better to be safe girls.

Its been 2 weeks now since my OH did his SA and still no bloody results!!!!! They was supposed to be with the docs within 3 days and the hospital reckon they have posted them out twice but our docs haven't rec'd them. Its driving me mad!!! I've got to get cross with the docs tomorrow and tell them to sort it out.

I'm on CD 6 today and my last Clomid day. Still really chilled out which is a nice feeling. I hope it lasts!

xxx


----------



## loulou58

I am now a temping preacher! i love it!! got my alarm on my phone set and my thermometer at my side!! and im hoping it brings me good things!!


----------



## loulou58

hayley2 said:


> Butterfly had to laugh at your story :rofl::rofl: Hope your not feeling high anymore!!!!
> 
> leelee woop woop you are in the TWW!! :happydance:
> 
> Csunshine :hugs: I hope its not the :witch:. Also wanted to say how sorry i am for your loss in January :hugs:
> 
> Loulou keep up the BDing for another day just to make sure you catch the egg then you can knock it on the head for a few weeks :rofl:
> 
> Mrs N i wouldn't let taking your temp disturb your sleep hun. You need to get a full 7-8 hours sleep, especially working nights. Like Polaris said - temping doesn't tell you you are pg - only a test will. Fxd :hugs:
> 
> Wow guys all this talk about thyroid problems. If any of you think you could have a problem then you should get the doc to check you out. Better to be safe girls.
> 
> Its been 2 weeks now since my OH did his SA and still no bloody results!!!!! They was supposed to be with the docs within 3 days and the hospital reckon they have posted them out twice but our docs haven't rec'd them. Its driving me mad!!! I've got to get cross with the docs tomorrow and tell them to sort it out.
> 
> I'm on CD 6 today and my last Clomid day. Still really chilled out which is a nice feeling. I hope it lasts!
> 
> xxx

So glad your feeling positive!! Glad to have you back in here.
hmm i guess im going to have to give in and be nice to him then yeah? dammit!!


----------



## hayley2

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I hope it brings you good luck too!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

hayley2 said:


> Butterfly had to laugh at your story :rofl::rofl: Hope your not feeling high anymore!!!!
> 
> leelee woop woop you are in the TWW!! :happydance:
> 
> Csunshine :hugs: I hope its not the :witch:. Also wanted to say how sorry i am for your loss in January :hugs:
> 
> Loulou keep up the BDing for another day just to make sure you catch the egg then you can knock it on the head for a few weeks :rofl:
> 
> Mrs N i wouldn't let taking your temp disturb your sleep hun. You need to get a full 7-8 hours sleep, especially working nights. Like Polaris said - temping doesn't tell you you are pg - only a test will. Fxd :hugs:
> 
> Wow guys all this talk about thyroid problems. If any of you think you could have a problem then you should get the doc to check you out. Better to be safe girls.
> 
> Its been 2 weeks now since my OH did his SA and still no bloody results!!!!! They was supposed to be with the docs within 3 days and the hospital reckon they have posted them out twice but our docs haven't rec'd them. Its driving me mad!!! I've got to get cross with the docs tomorrow and tell them to sort it out.
> 
> I'm on CD 6 today and my last Clomid day. Still really chilled out which is a nice feeling. I hope it lasts!
> 
> xxx


Oh Haley so nice to see you! Hope all is well! That really stinks that they don't have your results yet! I have been reading so much about different aides. :rofl: I need to just chill out too! :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

Don't forget to weigh in!

Looks like I may be in the 2WW one more days temps will hopefully confirm it. I have my FS appointment this morning so just a quick post as I gotta get in the shower!

Hope you are all ok.

Mrs N - it's looking good hun 
Hope the :witch: stays away csunshine


----------



## leelee

Morning all!

Wake up Mrs N, I want to see your temp!

Hayley - hope you get the SA results today. Glad you are feeling so relaxed.

Butterfly - ooh you are in the 2WW with myself and Loulou. How exciting!

Csunshine - hope AF stays away from you

Flumpy/Jeanette, how are things?


----------



## lou1979

Hi ya ladies!!!

hows everyone??

i havnt been online for a while, and im sorry for neglecting you all.. :(

any bfp's???

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Hayley hope you get the results soon hun, hoqw frustrating for you!

Butterfly yay I reckon you are in the tww now, fingers crossed you get it confirmed tomorrow :D

Leelee its looking like you've ov'd too :happydance:

well I reckon I'm out for this cycle girls - temp is on a trend downwards - I checked my cm last night and there was a tinge of blood, this morning I checked and it is just blood so I think :witch: is well and truely on her way!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> Hayley hope you get the results soon hun, hoqw frustrating for you!
> 
> Butterfly yay I reckon you are in the tww now, fingers crossed you get it confirmed tomorrow :D
> 
> Leelee its looking like you've ov'd too :happydance:
> 
> well I reckon I'm out for this cycle girls - temp is on a trend downwards - I checked my cm last night and there was a tinge of blood, this morning I checked and it is just blood so I think :witch: is well and truely on her way!

:hugs:

Hope you are okay. On a positive note, your LP is a good length so you don't have to worry about that. 

Hi Lou - can't believe you are 18 weeks already. How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah, I'm okay - until a few days ago I was just ectastic to have ov'd :rofl:
on a plus note like you said, I have ov'd, my LP is a nice length and I now know the pattern of mt bbt post ov! Plus I am away with the girls this weekend and can enjoy a few :wine:


----------



## lou1979

Hi ya Lee Lee, im fine!! feeling really good now. (blooming stage finally)

i know 18 weeks its starting to go fast now very fast :D

im finally getting a belly lol


----------



## leelee

lou1979 said:


> Hi ya Lee Lee, im fine!! feeling really good now. (blooming stage finally)
> 
> i know 18 weeks its starting to go fast now very fast :D
> 
> im finally getting a belly lol

Glad your feeling well and are blooming! The 18 weeks seems to have passed really quickly but I suppose it was slower for you! You are nearly 1/2 way there now!

Mrs N - you have a lovely weekend away with the girls and enjoy a few drinks. As you said, you now know what your post-O temps are like. So are you going to join the BBFM gang? I think I will if I don't get a BFP this month.


----------



## Mrs_N

glad its all goin well lou! :D

BBFM?? not sure what that is!
will be starting my agnus castus though - I do not want to be waiting 33 days for ov this time around!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> glad its all goin well lou! :D
> 
> BBFM?? not sure what that is!
> will be starting my agnus castus though - I do not want to be waiting 33 days for ov this time around!

Ooh sorry, meant CBFM. Thought I saw you on that thread saying you were thinking of getting one. Maybe I am losing my marbles!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh yes, sorry, I'm not really with it today! 
yes I was thinking about it, might get one but I've got loads of opks left so I'm gonna use those up first! Think I'm just going to use them whenever I get ewcm - I seem to get quite a bit of that around ov so hopefully I'll still know when I'm about to ov. 
so I only have spotting so far today, should I start the agnus castus or wait for full flow?


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> ooh yes, sorry, I'm not really with it today!
> yes I was thinking about it, might get one but I've got loads of opks left so I'm gonna use those up first! Think I'm just going to use them whenever I get ewcm - I seem to get quite a bit of that around ov so hopefully I'll still know when I'm about to ov.
> so I only have spotting so far today, should I start the agnus castus or wait for full flow?

I think wait for full flow, just in case it was late implantation.


----------



## Mrs_N

yes that sounds sensible, i'll probably start taking it tomorrow morning then


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> yes that sounds sensible, i'll probably start taking it tomorrow morning then

So is it a girlie weekend you are going on then?

Oh I love girlie weekends. So much fun, cocktails and shopping. Am so jealous I haven't been on one for ages!


----------



## Mrs_N

yup, a good girlie weekend!really looking forward to it, haven't had a nice weekend away for ages!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> yup, a good girlie weekend!really looking forward to it, haven't had a nice weekend away for ages!

:drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: sounds about right!


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Morning ladies. I still haven't started full on yet! ARGH!!!! Just want to get on with it if you know what I mean! My temp went down again this morning as well.

Mrs N how you have a wonderful weekend with the girlies! I miss those days. I pretty much don't do anything much these days except stay home with my family. I do have one good weekend which I go with the girls and play softball, I usually end up being the designated driver. Don't get me wrong I had my share of :drunk: times. :rofl:

Leelee hows the tww going? 

Hello lou sounds like a very magical time your in now enjoy. :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Good Morning ladies. I still haven't started full on yet! ARGH!!!! Just want to get on with it if you know what I mean! My temp went down again this morning as well.
> 
> Mrs N how you have a wonderful weekend with the girlies! I miss those days. I pretty much don't do anything much these days except stay home with my family. I do have one good weekend which I go with the girls and play softball, I usually end up being the designated driver. Don't get me wrong I had my share of :drunk: times. :rofl:
> 
> Leelee hows the tww going?
> 
> Hello lou sounds like a very magical time your in now enjoy. :hugs:

Hi Csunshine,

Sounds like you just want Af to be over and done with? It's terrible when it stops and starts. It gives us false hope I think.

Well I better be in the 2WW! m just waiting for another rise tomorrow to confirm it. Am trying not to even think about this 2WW as it is too stressful. Whatever will be, will be. I have no control over anything once I O so it is just a waiting game. That's not to say I won't be upset when AF arrives. I will be devastated, but I am trying my best and BD'ing at the right times so if my body won't co-operate then there is not much I can do.


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes I hate the tww if you can do it without stressing that's amazing! I am feeling totally peeved at the moment. I just went to the restroom and had some spotting. I just want her to start!!! YES! I haven't got a clue how long she lasts though! :rofl: I just know that by the time my dh and I get to :sex: his stock will have been built up for a while due to all the spotting


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls!! OMG Lou is 18 weeks!!!! 18!! where the HELL! have 18 weeks gone??
Thats so cute! 

Had another temp rise this morning, i was sooo excited!! haha sad arent i! so does this mean im in the 2WW again? I didnt BD last night, give up on OH and i was tired so i left it, went to bed wondering if it would of made a difference but i wasnt in the mood at all and thinking i ov'd on Monday i guess maybe it would of been a bit late? someone please tell me yes! lol.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey girls!! OMG Lou is 18 weeks!!!! 18!! where the HELL! have 18 weeks gone??
> Thats so cute!
> 
> Had another temp rise this morning, i was sooo excited!! haha sad arent i! so does this mean im in the 2WW again? I didnt BD last night, give up on OH and i was tired so i left it, went to bed wondering if it would of made a difference but i wasnt in the mood at all and thinking i ov'd on Monday i guess maybe it would of been a bit late? someone please tell me yes! lol.

You just need 1 more temp to confirm O but it defo looks like you O'd on Monday, same day as me. Am loving your temp rise. Wish mine would go up that high :(


----------



## Mrs_N

csunshine I am in the same position - sporting has now stopped I didn't really have anything on a liner just when I checked cm. If she'sgoing to get me I wish she'd make it obvious and get itvover and done with. If this had been a few days ago I would have got all excited about it maybe being implantation but I think 14 days is pushing it LOL!


----------



## loulou58

Leelee we are like Ov twinnies!! I hope! I hope my temp stays high tomorrow that would be good, im glad too see its happening i was worrying!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

When does FF decide that you've ovulated? Seems to me that I O'd on CD 21 (maybe...:shrug:) but FF hasn't detected it. As this is my first cycle using FF, I'm not sure how that works...

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## loulou58

From what i gather, after a temp dip, if theres 3 consecutive temp rises in sucession Ov is detected. Around CD18 on your chart looks promising, your temp did rise up up but your 3rd day was the same as the 2nd day so maybe thats why? I think thats how it works, if you go in and alter your 3rd day temp up by 0.01 of a degree just to see you might see it put an Ov crosshair in, just to see, then put it back.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Welp... I tried that, it didn't help, maybe my temp wasn't high enough is all. You think it was CD 18? Guess I need fresh eyes to look at it cause I'm so confused!! Isn't it pretty exact, how many day from Ovulation to AF? Maybe that's what I'm gonna have to wait for...


----------



## leelee

Mrs. JJ said:


> Welp... I tried that, it didn't help, maybe my temp wasn't high enough is all. You think it was CD 18? Guess I need fresh eyes to look at it cause I'm so confused!! Isn't it pretty exact, how many day from Ovulation to AF? Maybe that's what I'm gonna have to wait for...

It's really hard to tell because it is your first month. If I was you I would continue Bd'ing just to be on the safe side! You could always ask an expert at Fertility Friends as well. I find them very knowledgeable!

Loulou - O Twins. I like it!


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N I know what you mean! I don't know what to think! I have never spotted this long on and off. I started on Sat which would be 10DPO and nothing really on Sunday and really never had any of the stuff coming out my vagina area unless I stuck something up there. (TMI sorry) I will probably test again tomorrow morning if I don't cave and test tonight when I get home from work. I just really want to know! I also just really want it over with if I am not pg! I have a tampon in right now just because I am at work and wearing light pants. :rofl: Don't want to advertise to the world that I'm not pregnant yet! :rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Im not going to symptom spot at all this month cos last month i was gassy as hell, had sore (.)(.) and everything and nada! so im due the 15th, and im waiting till then!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im not going to symptom spot at all this month cos last month i was gassy as hell, had sore (.)(.) and everything and nada! so im due the 15th, and im waiting till then!!

Me too! I had sore (.)(.) as well. And cramps and a backache so I'm not mentioning anything. And I always get creamy CM so that isn't unusual.


----------



## loulou58

I think thats kind of a good thing thats come from having a few non starting months, we have sort of picked up symptoms, but theyve come to nothing so we sort of know know whats what with when AF is coming as when your not tracking or keeping notice you just have AF and not bother to think about what happens before, when now we know pretty much the ins and outs of it.


----------



## polaris

Hey girls, hope you are all doing good.

Loulou and Leelee - looks like you both O'd, hope the TWW goes by nice and quickly for you both ending in BFP!

Mrs N and Csunshine - don't give up hope completely yet, it's not over until AF arrives properly. Know what you mean though about just wanting to know one way or the other and wishing she would make her mind up.

Talk to you all soon


----------



## Csunshine013

Could somebody take a look at my chart and see where my coverline is as I don't know this has been my first month temping. Thanks


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Could somebody take a look at my chart and see where my coverline is as I don't know this has been my first month temping. Thanks

I think your coverline should be 97.4.

Hi Polaris - how are you?


----------



## loulou58

Can i be stupid and ask what a coverline is?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Can i be stupid and ask what a coverline is?

The red line that is horizontal on your chart! FF explains it way better than me!


----------



## loulou58

ooh i dont have one of those. :( should i?


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Could somebody take a look at my chart and see where my coverline is as I don't know this has been my first month temping. Thanks
> 
> I think your coverline should be 97.4.
> 
> Hi Polaris - how are you?Click to expand...

I'm doing well, thanks for asking. Enjoying the sunny weather. Although my feet get really swollen in the heat. However that is literally my only symptom at the moment, I feel great.

Csunshine - I had a look at your chart but I'm not sure. Normally FF marks in the coverline automatically, I don't know why it didn't do that for you.


----------



## polaris

loulou58 said:


> ooh i dont have one of those. :( should i?

FF doesn't mark it in until it confirms O. So hopefully tomorrow assuming you get another temperature rise.


----------



## loulou58

Ahh not till it picks up my ov! sorry, im so silly!


----------



## Csunshine013

I was assuming and I know I should never ass u me! That it was the temp that I had the day I o'd which was 97.3. if so I haven't fallen below yet?


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> I was assuming and I know I should never ass u me! That it was the temp that I had the day I o'd which was 97.3. if so I haven't fallen below yet?

No, it is always above the temp you had when you O'd. I think it is 97.4


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so my last temp today was 97.42 is this considered above still?


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok so my last temp today was 97.42 is this considered above still?

It is just above it, so still considered above.


----------



## loulou58

Im manically reading FF now for all the info, i never paid that much attention before to the FAQ section they had! its quite good.


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks so will it stay the same or should it rise if the stuff I was having over the weekend IB? I am so niave when it comes to temping and all this stuff, just let it happen before. :rofl: Don't know why I am so obsessed. :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Thanks so will it stay the same or should it rise if the stuff I was having over the weekend IB? I am so niave when it comes to temping and all this stuff, just let it happen before. :rofl: Don't know why I am so obsessed. :rofl:

I think if that was IB at the weekend the it will rise again. FF says if you have 18 temps over the coverline it is fairly certain the woman is pregnant. 

However, my temp was way above the coverline last month and AF still arrived.


----------



## loulou58

I hate AF!! I hope i dont see her this month. If I got a BFP this month it would be due on or around my mums birthday which i think is cute!


----------



## Csunshine013

So today I am 15DPO and my temp is still above the line. I feel like I'm grasping for straws. :dohh:


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> So today I am 15DPO and my temp is still above the line. I feel like I'm grasping for straws. :dohh:

Well if Af hasn't shown the you are still in with a chance.

Loullou - that would be lovely if you got a :bfp: this month and the bean was due around your Mum's birthday!


----------



## loulou58

Im hoping but i do every month for my little bean so fingers crossed!! I really hope I get a temp rise tomorrow a nice lovely one.
Anyone watching the apprentice?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im hoping but i do every month for my little bean so fingers crossed!! I really hope I get a temp rise tomorrow a nice lovely one.
> Anyone watching the apprentice?

Yeah, I'm watching it. I love it! Who is your favourite?


----------



## loulou58

I love Kate, she's lovely and appears to have the edge I think! I dont like Deborah at all!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I love Kate, she's lovely and appears to have the edge I think! I dont like Deborah at all!!

Yeah, Kate is my fave as well. I quite like Lorraine as well. I think she has had a tough life.


----------



## Csunshine013

Are you all talking about celebrity apprentice?


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Are you all talking about celebrity apprentice?

Not celebrity apprentice. The one with the common people. Lol!


----------



## loulou58

haha i cant help but stare at Lorraines bottom lip, its so distracting!


----------



## Csunshine013

I haven't been watching it, the weather has finally turned nice here so have been outside as much as possible. LOL

I have however been renting movies on the weekends. LOL about 6 in the last two weeks. :rofl: Like I'm bored! Guess I better get to remodeling our bathroom or is it a fear of remodeling our bathroom! LOL :rofl:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> haha i cant help but stare at Lorraines bottom lip, its so distracting!

I know, it protrudes a lot!


----------



## loulou58

I hope Kate goes through!! 
I need some chocolate!! Ive had no nibbles tonight watchin tv, I have a boost in my bag from work, hmmm...


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I hope Kate goes through!!
> I need some chocolate!! Ive had no nibbles tonight watchin tv, I have a boost in my bag from work, hmmm...

I'm going to make microwave popcorn!


----------



## loulou58

I gave in and ate my boost! hehe ah well!!


----------



## loulou58

I got crosshairs!! I'm officially 3dpo!!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I got crosshairs!! I'm officially 3dpo!!!

Me too!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay for you girls being in the tww! :D

I'm officially out, :witch: got me proper this morning so onto the next cycle. Started the agnus castus this cycle. I'm okay, just hoping I don't have to wait 33 days to ov again, that was awful!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> yay for you girls being in the tww! :D
> 
> I'm officially out, :witch: got me proper this morning so onto the next cycle. Started the agnus castus this cycle. I'm okay, just hoping I don't have to wait 33 days to ov again, that was awful!

:hugs:

So sorry to hear that. I know exactly how you are feeling right now Mrs N.


----------



## Mrs_N

well onto cycle 5!
just hope :witch: goes away soon, she is giving me hell, would love to be able to curl up in a ball on the sofa with a hot water bottle, but I have to go to work!


----------



## - Butterfly -

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: Oh wow i'm 3dpo too!!! We're in the 2ww together :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mrs_N said:


> yay for you girls being in the tww! :D
> 
> I'm officially out, :witch: got me proper this morning so onto the next cycle. Started the agnus castus this cycle. I'm okay, just hoping I don't have to wait 33 days to ov again, that was awful!

 
Aww hun I'm so sorry - your chart was looking amazing. :cry:

Fingers crossed for this cycle for you. :hug:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: Oh wow i'm 3dpo too!!! We're in the 2ww together :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay, 3 of us at 3 DPO. This is amazing. Imagine 3 :bfp:'s!!! At the very least, one of us has to get one!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

3 BFP would be fantastic.......... and I would be happy to see any one of us to get one.

I saw the FS yesteray all they did was take blood from me and tell me the results will take 6 weeks! I'm not meant to get preggers in the meantime but I just think :tease:to that! :rofl:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> 3 BFP would be fantastic.......... and I would be happy to see any one of us to get one.
> 
> I saw the FS yesteray all they did was take blood from me and tell me the results will take 6 weeks! I'm not meant to get preggers in the meantime but I just think :tease:to that! :rofl:

Lol! I think your right. Sometimes you have to just go for it!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh wow, 3 charts for me to nosy about while I wait for ov, yay! :wohoo:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Mrs N so sorry to hear she got you, she got me today as well! We can be cycle buddies. :rofl: Oh yeah I guess thats what we are doing. :rofl:

You three go for the BFP can't wait to see them!


----------



## loulou58

Im so exited to have ovulated! or well, know ive ovulated anyway! you know what i mean!! haha. I BD'cd the 3 days before and on the day too. Ohh I hope ive done good!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im so exited to have ovulated! or well, know ive ovulated anyway! you know what i mean!! haha. I BD'cd the 3 days before and on the day too. Ohh I hope ive done good!!

Well you defo Bd'd at the right times. I BD'd 2 days before and the day of O. Mind you, I did the same thing for the 2 previous cycles. Have to keep reminding myself that even of you BD at the right time there is only a 20% chance of :bfp:. It makes me feel better anyway.

Anyone any symptoms? I am not SS this month.


----------



## loulou58

Im not going to either! If i come on here and say, ooh i feel gassy today, or my boobs hurt, someone just say "Louise!! you did last month, and the month before, shut up!!" haha


----------



## polaris

Wow, loulou, leelee, and butterfly - congrats on Ov on the same day as each other! TWW buddies! Would love to see you all getting BFPs.

Mrs N and Csunshine - so disappointed that the witch got you both. I was sure at least one of you had to be pregnant. Mrs N, I hope you don't have to wait so long for O this month.


----------



## loulou58

Im made up theres a few of us ov'd at the same time, how good are we!! I hope all goes well and at least one of out of 3 has to get a BFP! surely!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Polaris how are your feeling? I see you're moving right along. When do you get your next scan? Are you feeling the baby yet? I felt my last one at about 14wks. The most amazing feeling! :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Thanks! Yes I have been feeling little flutters that I think must be the baby. Not every day but it's lovely when it happens. My next scan is 24th June.


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Wow, loulou, leelee, and butterfly - congrats on Ov on the same day as each other! TWW buddies! Would love to see you all getting BFPs.
> 
> Mrs N and Csunshine - so disappointed that the witch got you both. I was sure at least one of you had to be pregnant. Mrs N, I hope you don't have to wait so long for O this month.

Thanks Polaris. So cute about the flutters too! Are you getting a bump yet? When will you get the results of your thesis?

Csunshine/Mrs N - hope you are okay. :hugs:

Loulou & Butterfly - when is AF due for you both? Because I have a short (ish) LP I am due on 13th June. I am hoping the B6 vits extends it. By 9 months preferably!!! But if not that, then for a few more days.

Hayley - how are you? Am hoping you will O sooner this month and can join us in the 2WW.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Polaris I just loved the flutters! Have you ever been pregnant before? I miss those so much! Even after you have the baby I still miss them. :rofl:

Leelee I am doing good! Got all my PMA and am ready to spread it out too!


----------



## hayley2

Hi ladies

I'll be quick as i don't feel upto chatting tonight - Hope your all ok!

We got OHs results back and it was bad news. He only has 26% that are motile. Anything under 50% is bad. Our GP was really harsh and said we might as well give up now as its never going to happen naturally. He said to stop taking Clomid. We have a hosp appt next week to speak to our FS and see what they say.

I don't think we would be up for IVF as it always appears to ruin relationships and put so much pressure onto the family. I couldn't ruin the boys lifes whilst we chase an impossible dream.

Apprently the IUI waiting list is currently 2-3 years as well at the moment so thats a no go for the time being as well.

I'm so upset and angry that this has happened to us. Why aren't we both ok????? Why do we have to have PCOS and terrible sperm. Something that should be so easy is so bloody hard!

Maybe this is why Stuart met me as he can't father this own children.....


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'll be quick as i don't feel upto chatting tonight - Hope your all ok!
> 
> We got OHs results back and it was bad news. He only has 26% that are motile. Anything under 50% is bad. Our GP was really harsh and said we might as well give up now as its never going to happen naturally. He said to stop taking Clomid. We have a hosp appt next week to speak to our FS and see what they say.
> 
> I don't think we would be up for IVF as it always appears to ruin relationships and put so much pressure onto the family. I couldn't ruin the boys lifes whilst we chase an impossible dream.
> 
> Apprently the IUI waiting list is currently 2-3 years as well at the moment so thats a no go for the time being as well.
> 
> I'm so upset and angry that this has happened to us. Why aren't we both ok????? Why do we have to have PCOS and terrible sperm. Something that should be so easy is so bloody hard!
> 
> Maybe this is why Stuart met me as he can't father this own children.....

Oh Hayley, I am so sorry to hear that. Sounds like your GP was a bit of a d*** as well, which wouldn't help. 

I know you are probable off-line now and don't want to chat, but I wonder if a change of diet or acupuncture would help with the sperm count? It might be worth considering?

I think the important thing is to try not to lose heart until you speak to the FS. Maybe they will have something more supportive and positive to say.

My heart goes out to you, it really does :hugs:


----------



## hayley2

Thanks sweetie. I just wanted to tell you girls what was happening.

I will most definately be giving him every vitamin going and banning all alchol and caffine just incase it makes a difference. 

I would love a miracle


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Thanks sweetie. I just wanted to tell you girls what was happening.
> 
> I will most definately be giving him every vitamin going and banning all alchol and caffine just incase it makes a difference.
> 
> I would love a miracle

And I would love to see a miracle happening for you. Do you think you will stop the clomid or continue this cycle?

I think the FS is likely to be way more positive. F*** the doctor, a specialist is better anyway.


----------



## hayley2

I've took the course now so i can't stop it working and we will keep having regular BDing sessions. Not every day though as he has a problem but every 2-3 days to keep the levels topped up.

I'm so angry at the doctor he was so rude and said there was NO possibilty at all. Surely there is always a chance!? You only need 1!


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> I've took the course now so i can't stop it working and we will keep having regular BDing sessions. Not every day though as he has a problem but every 2-3 days to keep the levels topped up.
> 
> I'm so angry at the doctor he was so rude and said there was NO possibilty at all. Surely there is always a chance!? You only need 1!

Of course there is a chance. The Zita West book is good, it tells all about the importance of diet and nutrition and also chinese medicine. Continue with your Bd'ing. Yes, they reckon every other day if the sperm count isn't as high as recommended. How is your OH? I hope he is okay.


----------



## kristen77

oooh, good luck to everyone. hope that there are lots of BFPs coming your way!! i'm on my 2 ww as well. think i have maybe had implantation bleeding today though. it is just like in my first pregnancy (i miscarried at 7+4 in mid april). god i hate all this waiting...
kristen xxxxxxx


----------



## TTCFaith

I will be joining you girls in a couple weeks, Just now got AF out of my life for a limited time. So now it is time to BD every other day. Using Preseed no charting this time it make sme loos emy mind!


----------



## loulou58

Leelee im due AF on the 15th! so only 2 days behind you.

Hayley im so so sorry about your news. The Doctor was a bit harsh to be like that with you. As you say, it only takes 1! I hope your FS comes up with some positive steps you can take to increase any chances to make this happen for you two, your both more than deserving XXX


----------



## polaris

Hayley I am so so sorry to hear about OH's results. I'm sure you are both gutted. It really sounds like your doctor was not very tactful or thoughtful in the way he broke the news. There is always a chance as the other girls have said. Good luck with the FS next week.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hayley :hugs: Please don't lose all hope. The FS are the specialists - not the GP - you know how I feel about GP's they are RUBBISH.

:hugs: to everyone too.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: hayley sorry to hear the result - it sounds like your GP was a twit! 
girls, I promise to be a better GP than all of yours! 

I'm off for my weekend away today yay! :D will check in after the weekend. bloody :wicth: is giving me horrendous cramps this month so I think a few laughs and :wine: is just what I need!


----------



## willbamom1day

Sorry to jump in here but I came across your post Hayley and it kind of hit a note with me. DH and I were told it will never happen for us without some sort of miracle as he as a low count on all parts. Well I want take those words as I do believe in miracles and that is what I am holding on to. I found this verse in the bible and this how I survive through it all _Jesus looked at them and said,With man this is impossible, but not with God; all things are possible with God (Mark 10:27)_ I hope you find comfort in it as well.

I will be praying for you and your DH and may you soon get that miracle.

:hug:


----------



## Csunshine013

hayley2 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'll be quick as i don't feel upto chatting tonight - Hope your all ok!
> 
> We got OHs results back and it was bad news. He only has 26% that are motile. Anything under 50% is bad. Our GP was really harsh and said we might as well give up now as its never going to happen naturally. He said to stop taking Clomid. We have a hosp appt next week to speak to our FS and see what they say.
> 
> I don't think we would be up for IVF as it always appears to ruin relationships and put so much pressure onto the family. I couldn't ruin the boys lifes whilst we chase an impossible dream.
> 
> Apprently the IUI waiting list is currently 2-3 years as well at the moment so thats a no go for the time being as well.
> 
> I'm so upset and angry that this has happened to us. Why aren't we both ok????? Why do we have to have PCOS and terrible sperm. Something that should be so easy is so bloody hard!
> 
> Maybe this is why Stuart met me as he can't father this own children.....

:hugs:

Haley this is just horrible I so wish I could really give you a hug! I know it seems so far off, and don't know if your even thinking about the journey but I'm here if you want to talk. 
:hugs:


----------



## The Missus

Hayley2-

Please don't give up, I've only just got a BFP with DH sperms only 25% motile and my cycles are awful too- very long and irregular. It is not impossible, just trickier and will take longer. It took 2 years to get my first and 15 cycles to get this one. My GP referred us to a FS after my DH's SA results, and she said the IVF route would probably be recommended, which wasn't an option for us. GP's are not specialist experts though, and their knowledge can be limited in this area. I understand your frustration, believe me. Hope I don't sound patronising, just meant to be encouraging. It is not impossible by a long way so hang in there! Big hugs xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Congrats The Misus! What wonderful news! See Haley stay focused and have fun trying.


----------



## polaris

The Missus - just wanted to say congratulations on your BFP!! I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## leelee

The Missus said:


> Hayley2-
> 
> Please don't give up, I've only just got a BFP with DH sperms only 25% motile and my cycles are awful too- very long and irregular. It is not impossible, just trickier and will take longer. It took 2 years to get my first and 15 cycles to get this one. My GP referred us to a FS after my DH's SA results, and she said the IVF route would probably be recommended, which wasn't an option for us. GP's are not specialist experts though, and their knowledge can be limited in this area. I understand your frustration, believe me. Hope I don't sound patronising, just meant to be encouraging. It is not impossible by a long way so hang in there! Big hugs xxx

Fantastic- what brill news to hear. Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## The Missus

Thanks girlies,

I don't want to sound like I'm saying "stop worrying, it will happen" because I definitely did not feel that way during the TTC phase. I hated it when people said these stupid lines. I got myself in a right state to be honest, and I'm still sressed out now! I'm just saying don't give up or write it off that's all. 

Hope there are some more BFP announcements from here soon.
xx


----------



## Jeannette

:hugs: Haley! I'm so sorry to hear you have another struggle, and that your doctor was such a wanker!!! (isn't that a term you brits use? or do I sound like an idiot?? :) ) I wish you all the best at the fs next week. I know it doesn't take away from how you feel right now, or how hard it may be, but please realize that it is an obstacle but not an impossibility -- look at Missus!!!

Thank you for sharing your experiences Missus, and congrats on the :bfp:!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jeannette said:


> :hugs: Haley! I'm so sorry to hear you have another struggle, and that your doctor was such a wanker!!! (isn't that a term you brits use? or do I sound like an idiot?? :) ) I wish you all the best at the fs next week. I know it doesn't take away from how you feel right now, or how hard it may be, but please realize that it is an obstacle but not an impossibility -- look at Missus!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences Missus, and congrats on the :bfp:!!

:rofl::rofl: Wanker is defnately a term we use!! :rofl:

How are you doing Jeannette. Wow you're nearly 8 weeks preggers :happydance: that seems to have gone fast!


----------



## hayley2

Hiya!

Feeling a lot better now! Got the report from the GP and the hospital had left the sample on the side for nearly an hour!!! It could have affected the result. We are paying to have a 2nd test done on tues. It's costing £80 privately but it's worth paying for. The service we get with private is brilliant. Why cant the NHS be like that?! 

OH is in denial and thinks there is nothing wrong when clearly he does have a problem. I've got him wellman vits and ordered him some Maca herbs which are the male verSion of agnus castus. Hoping it helps with time. It takes 70-90 days for sperm to mature so we won't see results until sept. 

I'm hoping my FS is a lot more positive than my wanker ( yep jeannette we do use that word!!!) GP!

I've started doing my opks again as can't afford to miss O with a more limited chance now. On cd 10 now, we have got to bd today and then he has test tue so I'm hoping I O after wed otherwise we will def miss the egg.

Thanks for all your support girls. You are all fab!!! I hope we all get our bfps soon. I think we have all been trying long enough now xxx


----------



## polaris

Hi Hayley,
great to hear you are feeling better. I can't believe that the sample was left lying around like that!!! I'm sorry but that is just ridiculous!! It's crazy that you have to pay privately to get a good service. Hopefully the news will be a bit better from the retest and that the vits and Maca will help too.


----------



## leelee

hayley2 said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Feeling a lot better now! Got the report from the GP and the hospital had left the sample on the side for nearly an hour!!! It could have affected the result. We are paying to have a 2nd test done on tues. It's costing £80 privately but it's worth paying for. The service we get with private is brilliant. Why cant the NHS be like that?!
> 
> OH is in denial and thinks there is nothing wrong when clearly he does have a problem. I've got him wellman vits and ordered him some Maca herbs which are the male verSion of agnus castus. Hoping it helps with time. It takes 70-90 days for sperm to mature so we won't see results until sept.
> 
> I'm hoping my FS is a lot more positive than my wanker ( yep jeannette we do use that word!!!) GP!
> 
> I've started doing my opks again as can't afford to miss O with a more limited chance now. On cd 10 now, we have got to bd today and then he has test tue so I'm hoping I O after wed otherwise we will def miss the egg.
> 
> Thanks for all your support girls. You are all fab!!! I hope we all get our bfps soon. I think we have all been trying long enough now xxx

:hugs:

I would have thought that leaving it on the side for an hour would cause a huge difference???

ooh September - remember the psychic told your Mum that you would conceive in the Autumn???? Keeping BD'ing though, in case you catch that egg sooner!


----------



## loulou58

They left it out?!?!!! Thats AWFUL!!! That will definately have a huge bearing on the results i think. To think such an important and emotional test the NHS would at least take the decency to do it accurately!!! What a joke!! Im actually quite mad at that.
I mean its one consolation they actually told you that fact or you could of both been none the wiser, but still!!


----------



## leelee

Hi ladies,

Hope your all well. I am grand. Had a few vino's last night. Hope you all don't think badly of me, but I am sick of putting my life on hold and getting BFN's.

Am trying to limit myself on here as well, as it just makes me obsessive.

Hope my O twinnies are doing well! No SS til at least 7 DPO girls! My AF is due on the 13th June and I won't be testing before then. Am not great at coping with the BFN's.

I am in great form though, and not as emotional as I usually am at this time of the month (since starting TTC, wasn't like this before!)

Hayley - glad your optimism has been renewed.

Mrs N - hope your having a lovely break, you deserve it.

Csunshine - how is your weekend?

Flumpy/Jeanette/Polaris - how are you all feeling?


----------



## loulou58

Hey Leelee!! my Ov twinnie! Im the same this month, im not SS at all!! and thats a promise! Ive been through weeks with plenty of symptoms and nothing - so sod it, im waiting for AF to either arrive on the 15th or not, then i'll worry about it all!


----------



## leelee

I think that is the best thing to do, or we will drive ourselves crazy! Most people that get their BFP don't seem to have massive symptoms other than no AF anyway!


----------



## Jeannette

Hi Ladies....loving all the PMA!!! I am doing okay. Well, that is me being positive (trying anyway). To be honest I'm fairly miserable lately. I'm having a pretty tough time with ms and my oh is being a bit of a disappointment at the moment. He's still so wrapped up in his ex's behavior that he barely seems to be invested in me. I know he's scared of what she can do, but this pregnancy is about me NOT HER!!! :hissy: Sorry if I'm being a child and throwing a tantrum. Maybe my hormones are making me less sympathetic than I should be but I'm feeling very alone and pessamistic which is really not like me.


----------



## polaris

Hi Jeannette, 
I think that being pregnant can make us feel more vulnerable than normal because we are so aware that another life is going to be dependent on us. So we need extra reassurance and attention from our OHs, I think this is completely normal, I'm not sure if it's related to hormones or just to the huge emotional changes that pregnancy brings with it. So it makes the situation with your OH and his ex particularly difficult to deal with. I don't think you are being childish or throwing a tantrum at all, but maybe you do need to talk to your OH again. I also think that part of the problem is that while for us women the pregnancy is very real and has a huge emotional impact from the very beginning, I think for men it is a bit different and it doesn't really hit them properly emotionally in the early stages (or even till after the baby is born in some cases!) so they're not really in the same place emotionally. I certainly find that with my OH, while he is very excited about the pregnancy and delighted about being a dad, I think it still feels very unreal to him. I don't know if any of this makes any sense when I read back over it, but just basically wanted to tell you that I don't think you are over-reacting or being stupid but that hopefully this is just a phase and things will get better.


----------



## Jeannette

I understand what you mean Polaris about it not being as "real" to them yet...it's an excellent point. And you are right about me needing to communicate with him further, and I think I am actually going to do it in writing. It's a long story that I don't want to bore you all with, but his ex is making certain demands on him that affect me quite a bit and while all of them are completely out of her realm of "power", there are a couple that I can live with and there are a couple that I cannot. I know oh hates to be in the middle and feels like he can't win, but I also cannot be a doormat. I can't always compensate for her insanity -- even if he is willing to. It's scary to think that we might not make it through all this, but being pushed past my breaking point to stay together isn't good for me, the baby, his son or my other two children either. So basically I was thinking to be clear and concrete I would make him a list of the things I can live with and the things I can't so he can decide how he's going to proceed.....does that seem to cold?


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies you have been very chatty whilst I was away.

Haley so glad to see you back with renewed energy. Hope DH knows what he is in for :sex::sex: n more :sex::rofl:

Leelee just hanging here getting ready to go to dd soccer game it's the last one this season! YEAH!!!!

I slept so good last night had a few beers fro the first time since Nov. Shoud have done it sooner I think :rofl:


----------



## hayley2

Jeannette i don't think it would be a bad idea at all to write down how you feel and what you can and cannot live with. Men sometimes need it in black and white. Plus he can then take the letter away and have a real thing about it without it causing a row between the 2 of you.

I have had to deal with an ex-wife when i was married before and i know its not an easy situation - especially when all ex-wifes are nutters (hold on a second i'm an ex-wife now too so maybe i'm a nutter :rofl:)

I agree that it was disgusting that the hosp just left it lying around. Basilcally there is no hosp in our area that does SA which i think is absolutly disgusting! How can they just say "sorry Kent doesn't need fertility tests??!!!"

When i then found out we would have to go to a hosp an hours drive away the Cytology department said that we had to get the sample there ASAP and we had to keep it warm and dark.

My OH DTD at 9.45am and we got to the hosp at 10.45am and on the report it wasn't tested until 11.45am! They had just not bothered to do it!

I'm really hoping the extra hour made a huge difference to the sample.

Its amazing i rung the private clinic and they couldn't do enough for me. I know you have to pay for the service but it sure beats the NHS!


----------



## emalou90

i've missed so much since i've been away!!! you girls do like to chat!! :D


how is everyone doing?

any major updates?

i'm so sorry but i just can't go through about a million pages since where i left off 


well im suffering a bit from m/s but ive found apples in the morning lets me feel more normal :)
i've also got my midwife appointment on the 17th june! woo!

x


----------



## polaris

Jeannette said:


> I understand what you mean Polaris about it not being as "real" to them yet...it's an excellent point. And you are right about me needing to communicate with him further, and I think I am actually going to do it in writing. It's a long story that I don't want to bore you all with, but his ex is making certain demands on him that affect me quite a bit and while all of them are completely out of her realm of "power", there are a couple that I can live with and there are a couple that I cannot. I know oh hates to be in the middle and feels like he can't win, but I also cannot be a doormat. I can't always compensate for her insanity -- even if he is willing to. It's scary to think that we might not make it through all this, but being pushed past my breaking point to stay together isn't good for me, the baby, his son or my other two children either. So basically I was thinking to be clear and concrete I would make him a list of the things I can live with and the things I can't so he can decide how he's going to proceed.....does that seem to cold?

I think that could be a good idea to put everything in writing. It also means that you have the chance to be really clear about what you want to say rather than trying to communicate and it possibly turning into an argument. Make sure that you explain to him the reasons why you are writing it all down when you are both calm and I'm sure he won't take it the wrong way.


----------



## leelee

Hi Jeanette,

Sorry you are having a rough time and feeling alone. I also think it would be a good idea to write a letter to your OH to explain how you are feeling.

:hugs:

Emmalou - glad the m/s isn't too bad.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

Jeannette - sorry you're having a difficult time :hugs:

Hayley - I'm sure having a retest at the private clinic is going to make a big difference - fingers crossed for you hun.

Polaris - 18 weeks! 18 week! is baby kicking yet?

Leelee and Loulou my O twinnies! I am not SS either this month. As you've said we can symptom spot all we like but it's really only the :witch: staying away that's the real proof. I'm not even going to prod my boobs! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## polaris

Good morning girls.
Well the rain has stopped here, thank God, after being torrential all day yesterday. Myself and OH are babysitting for the twins today - should be good practice for November!

Butterfly, loulou, and leelee - I think you are right not to symptom spot. I think that symptoms often don't really start until 6 or even 7 weeks anyway - the symptoms that happen before that are mild and quite ambiguous so that they could be due to anything else not just pregnancy. Even just being more conscious of your body can produce mild symptoms I think. 

Yes I am now 18 weeks! :happydance: I am feeling little flutters most days now but no proper kicks yet. I love the feeling of the baby moving, it is such a special feeling.


----------



## Jojazz

Hi Ladies

Sorry ive dissappeared recently. been trying not to think about TTC too much whilst AF has been away.

But 

Today :witch: finally decided to show today. Now im confused...am I extremely late for my last cycle or 5 days early for this one???

And does this mean my new cycle will start from today?

HOpe you are all doing ok!!!

xxxxx
:hug:


----------



## polaris

Hi Jojazz,
I'm glad AF has finally stopped messing you around. Yes your new cycle starts from the first day of full flow (not just spotting). So it doesn't really matter if you skipped a cycle or had a very long cycle, as you just start over from CD1. I hope this is a more normal cycle for you, hopefully ending in a BFP.


----------



## Jojazz

Yeah so am I. Not thinking about ttc has made me so much calmer. 
I am no longer going to symptom spot, or worry. what will be will be!

I'll wait and see how long that way of thinking lasts!!! Although we are going away for 2 weeks soon partially over my TTW so hopefully this month should be fairly stress free!! YAY

How r u doin polaris?

xxx


----------



## loulou58

18 weeks Polaris! Where does the time go!! Thats brill!
Butterfly and Leelee definately no SS this month lets just wish the witch is going on a sabattical (sp) for a few months from us starting here!! 
Hayley I hope your FS gives you some better news and gives you the answers you deserve to have properly.
Jeanette im sorry now is such a stressfull time for you *hugs* a letter sounds like a good idea! 

everyone else, happy sunday!! xxx


----------



## polaris

That sounds like a good attitude. Where are you going on your holidays? I am doing well thanks.


----------



## Jojazz

Just going back to where we used to live for a couple of weeks to catch up with family and friends!!! also got a friends wedding to go to!! So hopefully it'll keep my mind off things!!
xxx


----------



## loulou58

Ooh where is everyone?!


----------



## leelee

Afternoon everyone! Went to see Looking for Eric in the cinema today. It is brill. I used to have a major crush on Eric Cantona and am happy to report that he is still hot!

Welcome back Jojazz!

How is everyone?


----------



## loulou58

Im a bit hungover today havent stopped eating, got the munchies trying to soak up all the alcohol! Ive just mooched about most of the day just chilling out and tidying round not the most exciting Sunday in the world!!


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, how is everyone? hope you've all had a fun weekend!
I had a great time away with the girls, I haven't laughed so much in months! It was such a good feeling :happydance:
So tired now though.
Also picked up the boudoir album for dh for our anniversary in 2 weeks time, it's amazing! :wohoo:

Been taking the Agnus Castus, really hoping it's going to make a difference!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> hey girls, how is everyone? hope you've all had a fun weekend!
> I had a great time away with the girls, I haven't laughed so much in months! It was such a good feeling :happydance:
> So tired now though.
> Also picked up the boudoir album for dh for our anniversary in 2 weeks time, it's amazing! :wohoo:
> 
> Been taking the Agnus Castus, really hoping it's going to make a difference!

Hey Mrs N

Glad you had a great weekend! Are you working early tomorrow or have you got it off?


----------



## HayleyJJ

oh how exciting I have to wait till the 28th but how exciting this month I have felt myself ovulating been getting pains in my ovaries and I felt sick

Could be reading far to much into it but fingers crossed anyone else felt those things?


----------



## Jeannette

Thank you all for your support! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Thank you all for your support! :hugs:

Hey Jeanette,

Your nearly 8 weeks now. How are you feeling? Did you get a chance to write your letter for your OH. Hope things are better.

:hugs:


----------



## Jeannette

Today was actually a much better day ms wise than I have had in a while! I am not doing well with the letter. We talked a bit (and argued a bit) Sat night and I made a few things clear. We were supposed to talk more today but he got a migrane. I guess it can wait a day or two!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

7dpo nothing to report! because I'm not SS obviously :rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Haha same here!! Ive got tender boobs but I always do a week before AF so nothing unusual or out of the ordinary here!!


----------



## loulou58

Can I ask, how come your chart says the DPO and mine is just dotted lines, is it because i might not ov ov'd? im gonna have to read up..


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Can I ask, how come your chart says the DPO and mine is just dotted lines, is it because i might not ov ov'd? im gonna have to read up..

I think it is because it is your first month so it isn't sure of your O day.

No symptoms for me either!!! And no exciting temps in my chart either. Same ol, same ol!


----------



## loulou58

Ive read up a bit and it said its because it hasnt got enough non temping factors in there to make sure it is right so i went into the data entry and put in EWCM around ov time and they went solid, its cos i never put in that data.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Ive read up a bit and it said its because it hasnt got enough non temping factors in there to make sure it is right so i went into the data entry and put in EWCM around ov time and they went solid, its cos i never put in that data.

God stuff. Glad you found out why!


----------



## HayleyJJ

my af is due on 24th can I get in on this


----------



## leelee

HayleyJJ said:


> my af is due on 24th can I get in on this

Hi HayleyJJ,

Welcome to this thread!


----------



## loulou58

Yeh of course!! the more the merrier!! Welcome Hayley!


----------



## HayleyJJ

thanks guys please feel free to add me xx


----------



## loulou58

I got your request and i accepted but it just keeps staying on that screen and not doing anything when i click it!! i'll try again now


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies boy have you all been chatty since I logged off! :rofl: Like that is supposed to surprize me!

We are just getting ready to start bd'n again this month. I think my DH was feeling neglected cause he asked for :sex: Twice on Sunday :rofl:

How is everybody else?


----------



## mrsneish2b

Hello ladies i am new, I wondered if i could please join your group?
I dont know anything about my cycle because i havent had a proper on since 17, BUT i ov'd this cycle on cd19 and im just going to add 14 days on to that to see wheni should test soooo friday 12th? 

(quick recap we are trying after a mc at 5 weeks in jan and again mmc at 8 weeks in march, was on pill staight after as I was getting married didnt want to bleed over then/honeymoon) 

ive been testing for days now, :( so ashamed, i am 10 dpo and not even a faint smidge of a line, with a wide range of tests :( i sometimes wish i couldnt drive or order on line or hide tests in the house to sneakily do !! grrr!!

anyway lots of good luck to everyone xx


----------



## leelee

mrsneish2b said:


> Hello ladies i am new, I wondered if i could please join your group?
> I dont know anything about my cycle because i havent had a proper on since 17, BUT i ov'd this cycle on cd19 and im just going to add 14 days on to that to see wheni should test soooo friday 12th?
> 
> (quick recap we are trying after a mc at 5 weeks in jan and again mmc at 8 weeks in march, was on pill staight after as I was getting married didnt want to bleed over then/honeymoon)
> 
> ive been testing for days now, :( so ashamed, i am 10 dpo and not even a faint smidge of a line, with a wide range of tests :( i sometimes wish i couldnt drive or order on line or hide tests in the house to sneakily do !! grrr!!
> 
> anyway lots of good luck to everyone xx

Hi MrsNeish2be,

So sorry to hear of your losses. Welcome to this thread. Everyone is lovely on here and you will be made right at home!


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Mrsneish2b so sorry for your losses. You will find us and everybody on here most helpful unless you are trying to stay away from POAS :rofl:

We are all pretty much addicts when it comes to that. 

Hey Leelee how are you today?


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Welcome Mrsneish2b so sorry for your losses. You will find us and everybody on here most helpful unless you are trying to stay away from POAS :rofl:
> 
> We are all pretty much addicts when it comes to that.
> 
> Hey Leelee how are you today?

Hey Csunshine,

How are you?

I am grand. Not too impressed with my chart though. It's so boring :(


----------



## Csunshine013

Good on CD 5 and dh has felt so neglected since I had spotted since last Saturday. :rofl: He is very ready for this cycle of bd'n :rofl:

We are having a good day so far. Don't have anything planned just work then family.

Your charts looking good I don't see what you mean? It went up today again.


----------



## Jeannette

Oh my goodness this was on the second page!!! :saywhat:


----------



## Csunshine013

Whatcha talking about? :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

where are my ov twinnies.......... I need to obsess over your charts. Also I'm getting an urge to POAS - someone please stop me it's way too early and all I have are FRER which cost £5 each!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> where are my ov twinnies.......... I need to obsess over your charts. Also I'm getting an urge to POAS - someone please stop me it's way too early and all I have are FRER which cost £5 each!

Step away from the sticks! You didn't get a BFP til 15DPO the last time so it is way way too early for you. I like your temp rise this morning. Now we are 8 DPO we can officially obsess about the charts. I got a slight temp rise this morning but it still isn't higher than it ever was so can' get too excited about it.


----------



## - Butterfly -

:muaha: I know I know but I want to POAS! I wish I had some IC now! :rofl::rofl:

Your chart looks nice and steady Leelee - still rising.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> :muaha: I know I know but I want to POAS! I wish I had some IC now! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Your chart looks nice and steady Leelee - still rising.

I bet it will start to fall tomorrow. It's weird, it is always so rocky before O and then after it is quite steady (and boring). Have you any symptoms, or are you still not symptom spotting?

I have lots of IC's but just get so upset by the BFN that there is no way I am testing til AF is late. Oh please be late AF!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

No still not SS!

PMA leelee - your temp is not going to fall tomorrow and AF is definately going to be late - by at least 9 months!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> No still not SS!
> 
> PMA leelee - your temp is not going to fall tomorrow and AF is definately going to be late - by at least 9 months!

I know, I am trying to have PMA. It's hard with these piddly low temps!

How are you anyway?


----------



## - Butterfly -

I know your temps are low but your chart is still following a pattern and that is important too.

I'm ok thanks for asking. Seem to be a bit brighter these days. 

Did you got see your GP about the low temps?


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> I know your temps are low but your chart is still following a pattern and that is important too.
> 
> I'm ok thanks for asking. Seem to be a bit brighter these days.
> 
> Did you got see your GP about the low temps?

Haven't been yet. Someone on here said that the GP's really dismiss the low temps so am not too sure what way to put it. I don't know my GP so not too sure what to do. I am also moving (yay found a flat!!!) in 2 weeks so will prob wait til I move and register with a new GP and take it from there. It might be a better idea. 

Glad your feeling better in yourself. I really hope you get good news this month. At least one of us has to get lucky. Hopefully all of us!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Great news on your flat - good luck with the move. Yeah that sounds like a good idea to visit your new GP when you register and explain it to them. It will be fine. Hopefully you'll be going to see him to tell him your pregnant!

Fingers crossed for 3 BFP in a weeks time!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Great news on your flat - good luck with the move. Yeah that sounds like a good idea to visit your new GP when you register and explain it to them. It will be fine. Hopefully you'll be going to see him to tell him your pregnant!
> 
> Fingers crossed for 3 BFP in a weeks time!

Ha ha! That would be lovely! I am going to enjoy stalking your chart and Loulou's chart for the next few days. :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Right I'm starving so going to get breakfast.

speak to you later - have a nice day. :hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Right I'm starving so going to get breakfast.
> 
> speak to you later - have a nice day. :hugs:

You too!


----------



## loulou58

Hey girlies! slight temp rise for me this morning but nothing to write home about, been feeling pretty normal, nothing to report! haha which is good for our no SS challenge, im sound as a pound, completely fine!!


----------



## loulou58

boo where is everyone!?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> boo where is everyone!?

I'm here! How are you?


----------



## loulou58

Im fine!! still feeling pretty normal!! no SS here to report, im doing good, how are you doing leelee? cant believe i missed our other Ov twinnie this morning!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im fine!! still feeling pretty normal!! no SS here to report, im doing good, how are you doing leelee? cant believe i missed our other Ov twinnie this morning!

Hiya,

I feel normal too. I have cramps and a lower backache but I always get this!!! The only thing is that my CM is really dry, like AF is about to come any moment. Usually I get creamy CM and on the day of AF my CM dries up. This month it was v creamy for the first few days, then it has dried up and is dry and sticky. That is not symptom spotting though, as dry CM is not a good sign!


----------



## loulou58

Ive been having niggly like small AF cramps on and off but thats just normal for it due in a few days so thats not a SS either, just meh! 

I hope your CM picks up a bit!! You had a rise this morning didnt you, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Ive been having niggly like small AF cramps on and off but thats just normal for it due in a few days so thats not a SS either, just meh!
> 
> I hope your CM picks up a bit!! You had a rise this morning didnt you, fingers crossed xxx

Yeah, not really a significant rise though! Still it is a bit more exciting than last months chart!

Only time will tell! How long is your cycle normally? AF is due for me on Saturday. Die AF die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loulou58

My cycle started at 28 days then increased to 29 and ive had a 30 or 2 so FF averages me at 29 days now so she isnt due until Monday which is still a while off it feels. Im sure she'll rear her ugly head soon for me though i usually spot a few days before, last month i s spotted for 5 days!! before she came. Usually though its like 2 or 3 max. I only had a small rise myself this morning. boo!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies just checking in on you.

Leelee and Loulou still not symptom spottin? I truly hope this is the month for you!

I am getting ready for a next week :rofl: :sex: had to replenish the stock :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Evening ladies

Loulou AF due on Monday for me too. Hope she stays away for us all!

No SS still and I managed to avoid the temptation of POAS! I'm glad I didn't waste the money.

How are you doing?

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Loulou AF due on Monday for me too. Hope she stays away for us all!
> 
> No SS still and I managed to avoid the temptation of POAS! I'm glad I didn't waste the money.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> :hugs:

Glad you resisted the lure of the sticks!

I am okay, very very irritable though. That is normal for me at this point as well.

How is everyone? It's very quiet these day.


----------



## loulou58

Girls I dunno what's happening, I've had creamy cm all day I've had a few more pains after my tea I've just gone to run a bath now and I'm bleeding like badly! I'm cd23 I'm never ever on now I've been having 30 day cycles with spotting a few days before..but this is like full flow fresh blood!?!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Girls I dunno what's happening, I've had creamy cm all day I've had a few more pains after my tea I've just gone to run a bath now and I'm bleeding like badly! I'm cd23 I'm never ever on now I've been having 30 day cycles with spotting a few days before..but this is like full flow fresh blood!?!

Oh LouLou, I don't know, would it be AF early? Is it too heavy to be implantation? Are you okay? Do you usually get cramps and do you have cramps with the blood?


----------



## loulou58

It's like full on heavy at flow, I had pains before like I needed the loo sorry but I just went to go, there was nothing in my underwear but I wiped and it all came out I've hopped in the bath now but the cramps are getting worse I never cramp when I spot just the first cd really. Af has never been whole week early, I'm worried!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Loulou good luck hope it's not AF!
:hugs:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> It's like full on heavy at flow, I had pains before like I needed the loo sorry but I just went to go, there was nothing in my underwear but I wiped and it all came out I've hopped in the bath now but the cramps are getting worse I never cramp when I spot just the first cd really. Af has never been whole week early, I'm worried!

 If it is AF maybe you usually O really late and you O'd early this month? It is so hard to tell because I can't see previous charts or we don't know what your LP is. If you are worried, I think maybe you should ring NHS Direct (08454647).

Another suggestion is to post a thread in TTC and 1st tri and ask if anyone had this before? It could be implantation bleeding, but it seems a bit heavy to me for it to be that. Who knows though, everyone seems to be so different.


----------



## loulou58

I'm gonna see what's goin on when I get out of the bath and see if it's stopped or slowed down a bit, this has completely tookme by surprise I'm completely gutted.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I'm gonna see what's goin on when I get out of the bath and see if it's stopped or slowed down a bit, this has completely tookme by surprise I'm completely gutted.

Hey, don't worry yet. It may stop and it might be implantation. Your temp went up a bit today so don't despair yet. Keep us updated.

:hugs:


----------



## loulou58

It seems to have gone off while ive been in the bath, im gonna wait and see though. Ive still got some niggly pains. My OH isnt the greatest help he's clueless he's just said "maybe cos it was lighter last month its just the rest of it?" erm..nope.
It was proper fresh blood i almost fell off the loo, i was not expecting it at all! im so sad. Im worried now maybe i went the loo maybe er "too hard" or what, can you do that, eurgh im so tmi sorry!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> It seems to have gone off while ive been in the bath, im gonna wait and see though. Ive still got some niggly pains. My OH isnt the greatest help he's clueless he's just said "maybe cos it was lighter last month its just the rest of it?" erm..nope.
> It was proper fresh blood i almost fell off the loo, i was not expecting it at all! im so sad. Im worried now maybe i went the loo maybe er "too hard" or what, can you do that, eurgh im so tmi sorry!

Men really don't have a clue do they!

Just monitor it. I think some women do have fresh blood as implantation so it could be that (hope it's that!)


----------



## loulou58

I hope so too it was quite a bit though so im not holding out much hope, grr onto the 6th month then possibly, this is not as easy as it looks is it!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I hope so too it was quite a bit though so im not holding out much hope, grr onto the 6th month then possibly, this is not as easy as it looks is it!!

Why don't you post a thread about it? People are so helpful on here and someone is bound to have that happen to them. It could really put your mind at rest.

:hugs:


----------



## loulou58

I might do it now, i'll see what replies I get, thankyou hunny xxx


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I might do it now, i'll see what replies I get, thankyou hunny xxx

Do, I will stay online and have a look at the replies as well. There are some very sensible ladies on here!


----------



## loulou58

Im so in shock i cant believe it, im so mad at me too! why o why is this not easier!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im so in shock i cant believe it, im so mad at me too! why o why is this not easier!!

Don't worry yet. It might stop and this could be the 'elusive' implantation. Keep a check on it to see if it has stopped.


----------



## loulou58

Im gonna try and relax about it. Im on an all day course tomorrow too which is even greater! It feels like its gone now im gonna go check.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im gonna try and relax about it. Im on an all day course tomorrow too which is even greater! It feels like its gone now im gonna go check.

Oooh, how exciting if it goes away completely!!! That would be brill!


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies,

Loulou - that is really strange to get bleeding like that on CD23, I wonder if it could be an implantation bleed? Especially if it has stopped again now. If not, I have no idea what it could be. As you say, it seems way too early to be AF. 

Butterfly - so glad that you resisted the POAS urge. It is way too early - don't waste your money cos the answer won't tell you anything. And I know they say on the box that you can use FRER up to 4 days before AF is due but even at that stage it's still very likely to get a false negative. Try and wait as long as you can.

Leelee - looking forward to seeing how long your LP is this month. Good luck with your move - congrats on finding a new flat!

Hayley - Hope you are well. Are you still using OPKs - any sign of O yet this month (can't remember what CD you are on).

Csunshine - glad to hear you are getting prepared for plenty of BD for this month's egg!

:dust: to everyone else. Talk to you all soon.


----------



## loulou58

leelee said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Im gonna try and relax about it. Im on an all day course tomorrow too which is even greater! It feels like its gone now im gonna go check.
> 
> Oooh, how exciting if it goes away completely!!! That would be brill!Click to expand...

Ive just been and wiped and i just have like slight pinky tinged cm. Still got cramps though.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Im gonna try and relax about it. Im on an all day course tomorrow too which is even greater! It feels like its gone now im gonna go check.
> 
> Oooh, how exciting if it goes away completely!!! That would be brill!Click to expand...
> 
> Ive just been and wiped and i just have like slight pinky tinged cm. Still got cramps though.Click to expand...

Will be very interesting to see your temp in the morning.

Polaris - how are you? It would be nice to have a longer LP this month but even nicer to have a BFP instead!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Polaris glad to see you still coming around! 

Loulou glad to hear it has slowed hopefully it stop dead on!


----------



## loulou58

I hope its stopped for definate, im such a worrier, i'll be up all night now worrying!! im just googling it all now to see


----------



## Csunshine013

Don't think your alone we all do that if they tell you they aren't then they are liars!

:rofl:

If it was only for that short of a time I wouldn't think to much about it.
:hugs:


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> It would be nice to have a longer LP this month but even nicer to have a BFP instead!

Yes definitely - I'm hoping for :bfp: for all three of the ovulation twins this month!! With a few others following closely behind - Hayley, Mrs N, Csunshine, to name but a few!


----------



## polaris

Or should that be the ovulation triplets? LOL


----------



## leelee

Morning all,

Loulou - your temp rose again. That should be a good sign. Am hopeful that it was implantation for you. I know you are on the course today but let us know how you are getting on when you return.

Butterfly - looking forward to seeing your temps today.

Well, as predicted my temps went down today. Looking at my previous charts the temp should stay the same tomorrow and then go right down on Friday and AF will appear. So it looks like my LP will be only 10 days this month when it wa 11 last month. I am gutted. Don't want to drag this thread down so will post my thoughts in my own journal :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

Loulou - how are you today hun. I see your temp has gone up a little. Has the bleeding stopped?

Leelee - please don't get upset about your temp dipping....... my temp went up and down when I got my BFP - I had no clue from my chart whether I was pregnant or not.

I think charting is fantastic for knowing when we are ovulating but apart from that there is no telling whether you are pregnant or not. We will only know when AF doesn't show or we get that elusive BFP. 

Keep up PMA 

Polaris - thanks for the advice - it's so hard to stay away from POAS but I really can't afford it so I think that's what is driving me.

CSunshine - how are you hun?

Hayley - hope you are ok and staying relaxed. When will you get results from the new SA?

Mrs N - how are you doing? Has the :witch: left you now?

Hi to our other pregnant friends, Flumpy, Lou1979, Emalou, Jeannette

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Loulou - how are you today hun. I see your temp has gone up a little. Has the bleeding stopped?
> 
> Leelee - please don't get upset about your temp dipping....... my temp went up and down when I got my BFP - I had no clue from my chart whether I was pregnant or not.
> 
> I think charting is fantastic for knowing when we are ovulating but apart from that there is no telling whether you are pregnant or not. We will only know when AF doesn't show or we get that elusive BFP.
> 
> Keep up PMA
> 
> Polaris - thanks for the advice - it's so hard to stay away from POAS but I really can't afford it so I think that's what is driving me.
> 
> CSunshine - how are you hun?
> 
> Hayley - hope you are ok and staying relaxed. When will you get results from the new SA?
> 
> Mrs N - how are you doing? Has the :witch: left you now?
> 
> Hi to our other pregnant friends, Flumpy, Lou1979, Emalou, Jeannette
> 
> :hugs:

Hi Butterfly,

Thanks. I know you are right about individual temps but my temps this month seem to be following the usual pattern. Even last night I predicted the temp myself for this morning and I would be very surprised if it doesn't stay at 97.3 tomorrow. If it rises at all I promise I will get excited but at the moment I am preparing myself for the inevitable.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, yup :witch: has left the building and now the fun starts :rofl:
keeping everything crossed for a nice normal cycle length this time around! the first 7 days have gone nice and quick :wohoo:

loulou hope your bleeding has stopped not, your temp went up so it's looking good!

leelee sorry your temp went down hun, hope :witch: doesn't arrive for you

so who is oging to be the first to test :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> hi girls, yup :witch: has left the building and now the fun starts :rofl:
> keeping everything crossed for a nice normal cycle length this time around! the first 7 days have gone nice and quick :wohoo:
> 
> loulou hope your bleeding has stopped not, your temp went up so it's looking good!
> 
> leelee sorry your temp went down hun, hope :witch: doesn't arrive for you
> 
> so who is oging to be the first to test :rofl:

Hi Mrs N,

Nice to see you back again. Hopefully you O much quicker this month. Are you taking Agnus Castus?

I won't be testing at all. I am expecting AF at 11 or 12 DPO so there doesn't seem any point. She usually gets me first. It would be lovely to have a nice long LP :)


----------



## Mrs_N

Yup, been taking the agnus castus from CD1. 
Not sure when to start the OPKs this time around - any suggestions??


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> Yup, been taking the agnus castus from CD1.
> Not sure when to start the OPKs this time around - any suggestions??

CD10 - that's when I start


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello ladies. I just popped in to say - for those who find the 2WW agony, remember that in a way you're lucky. I wish I could have a 2WW! Right now, I don't ovulate at all. I envy you guys :)


----------



## leelee

Sue Dunhym said:


> Hello ladies. I just popped in to say - for those who find the 2WW agony, remember that in a way you're lucky. I wish I could have a 2WW! Right now, I don't ovulate at all. I envy you guys :)

Hi Sue,

:hugs:

Have you been to the GP to see what they can do? It must be horrible not to O.

It is a blessing to know that I have O'd but equally as disheartening when the body doesn't co-operate and AF arrives.


----------



## Mrs_N

Sue I can appreciate how you are feeling - my first month charting I didn't ovulate at all - I was so disappointed with my body. Second month I had given up, but ended up ovulating on CD33! This month I'm hoping for a more normal cycle. Fingers crossed that you get to endure a tww soon! 

cd10 sounds like a good plan leelee thanks!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

leelee said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. I just popped in to say - for those who find the 2WW agony, remember that in a way you're lucky. I wish I could have a 2WW! Right now, I don't ovulate at all. I envy you guys :)
> 
> Hi Sue,
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Have you been to the GP to see what they can do? It must be horrible not to O.
> 
> It is a blessing to know that I have O'd but equally as disheartening when the body doesn't co-operate and AF arrives.Click to expand...


Yes, I 've had blood tests and I'm going for an ultrasound on the 25th. I'm pretty certain I have PCOS. I haven't ovulated for the last 2 months and it looks like it's happeniing again this month.


----------



## leelee

Sue Dunhym said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. I just popped in to say - for those who find the 2WW agony, remember that in a way you're lucky. I wish I could have a 2WW! Right now, I don't ovulate at all. I envy you guys :)
> 
> Hi Sue,
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Have you been to the GP to see what they can do? It must be horrible not to O.
> 
> It is a blessing to know that I have O'd but equally as disheartening when the body doesn't co-operate and AF arrives.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I 've had blood tests and I'm going for an ultrasound on the 25th. I'm pretty certain I have PCOS. I haven't ovulated for the last 2 months and it looks like it's happeniing again this month.Click to expand...


It's not good that you aren't ovulating but is good that you are getting checked out. At least they will be able to tell you why you aren't O'ing and you can plan from there.


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm praying you are wrong Leelee.

I'm fine thanks. Trying not to SS or get obsessed. :rofl:

Actually I'm being quite level headed about it all and if I don't get BFP this month then that's more of a chance for FS tests to come back.


----------



## hayley2

Hi all!

Hope your all well.

We got OHs second SA test back and its still not great news unfortuately. Basically because we paid to have it done privately they also test for sperm antibodies. A man should have no antibodies in his semen. Well my OH has 68% per 1ml! Basically because sperm only has half of a DNA code the mans body has be kept seperated from his sperm or the body will see it as foreign and attack it will antibodies. My OH had a serious car accident a few years ago and it seems that the impact has broken the barrier that keeps his body separated from the sperm. 

So when the hospital left the test sitting on the side last time it gave the antibodies time to hinder the mobility.

Also my body will build up anitbodies to kill his sperm as it is different to normal sperm.

Well what can they do about it i hear you ask?? He can take steriods for a short period of time to restore fertility but they have alwful side effects. Other than that reading on the net it seems that IUI would be the way too go.

Have our appt next week with the FS to see what they think is the best option and whether we have a chance of concieving naturally or not.

Some great looking charts this month girls!!!! Please give the thread some BFPs!! 

Sorry i've not been around much but i've been feeling a bit down and have taken to looking at the LTTTC section as its easier to read when there are other ladies having the same issues as us.

That does not mean i'm leaving you girls though! Maybe i'll be a BnB Auntie!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Hayley

I'm sorry that the results were not what you want or deserve. I totally understand you going to the LTTTC threads and you must do what you need to ........... as you said there will be alot of sharing of information that maybe helpful to you. I wish you lots of luck and happiness.

Please know that if you don't visit us we will still be thinking of you but hope you do stay with us if you feel up to it.

Sending you lots of love and also thanks for ALL the support you have given me over the past few months. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: hayley, so sorry the news was not better
totally understand that ltttc might be a nice place to be to share issues with others going through the same thing. :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Hayley,

Totally understand your reasons for going to the LTTTC thread. I think there will be a better understanding there, I really miss you and your positivity on here and they are lucky to be getting you.

I hope I can stay in contact with you, even if it is through PM's. Thanks for all the advice, guidance and kind words you have given me.

I really hope the trip to the FS provides some better news.

xxx


----------



## loulou58

Hayley im sorry the test didnt bring the more positve news you needed but its a step closer to gettin where you want to be and i wish you and your partner all the luck in the world i can give for you to get the results you want. I can see why lttc is a good place for you to be at for now and its great that thats here for you too, as well as all of us girlies who are here for you 24/7 either way!! Please keep in touch, we love you! xxx


----------



## loulou58

Well todays been a funny day, woke up, temp rise was quite shocked. Went the loo wiped, and nothing really. Went off to my course, been sat down all day and when i got up to leave i felt a bit um, wet so i thought oh no!! got to the loo expecting the worst and its all creamy CM perfectly cream in colour not a hint of anything wrong!? wth?! i was in shock, i mean i thought it would at least be spotting after last night or something but it was just creamy cm, god knows whats going on here.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Well todays been a funny day, woke up, temp rise was quite shocked. Went the loo wiped, and nothing really. Went off to my course, been sat down all day and when i got up to leave i felt a bit um, wet so i thought oh no!! got to the loo expecting the worst and its all creamy CM perfectly cream in colour not a hint of anything wrong!? wth?! i was in shock, i mean i thought it would at least be spotting after last night or something but it was just creamy cm, god knows whats going on here.

Sounds like implantation bleeding to me! Woo hoo for you!


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> Well todays been a funny day, woke up, temp rise was quite shocked. Went the loo wiped, and nothing really. Went off to my course, been sat down all day and when i got up to leave i felt a bit um, wet so i thought oh no!! got to the loo expecting the worst and its all creamy CM perfectly cream in colour not a hint of anything wrong!? wth?! i was in shock, i mean i thought it would at least be spotting after last night or something but it was just creamy cm, god knows whats going on here.

Loulou this is such good news. Fingers crossed for an implantation bleed :happydance: 

When are you planning on testing...... if you have a date planned that might help me be a bit more patient! :rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Would implatation bleeding be like a mini bloodbath though? lol. Im not holding out much hope, im still cramping a bit, i feel a bit shaky and lightheaded today but other than that nothing, im not feeling positive at all, im 10dpo today i think i'll prob test if AF hasnt come by Sunday maybe?


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> Would implatation bleeding be like a mini bloodbath though? lol. Im not holding out much hope, im still cramping a bit, i feel a bit shaky and lightheaded today but other than that nothing, im not feeling positive at all, im 10dpo today i think i'll prob test if AF hasnt come by Sunday maybe?

That could be your implantation bleed - I never had it like that - maybe post in first tri to see what other pregnant ladies say.

I'll try and wait until Sunday too then - my god this will really be testing my patience!

right gotta go do some gardening before the rain comes!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Would implatation bleeding be like a mini bloodbath though? lol. Im not holding out much hope, im still cramping a bit, i feel a bit shaky and lightheaded today but other than that nothing, im not feeling positive at all, im 10dpo today i think i'll prob test if AF hasnt come by Sunday maybe?
> 
> That could be your implantation bleed - I never had it like that - maybe post in first tri to see what other pregnant ladies say.
> 
> I'll try and wait until Sunday too then - my god this will really be testing my patience!
> 
> right gotta go do some gardening before the rain comes!Click to expand...

I will test on Sunday if AF hasn't got me then. Am expecting AF on Friday/Saturday. Fingers crossed I get a rise tomorrow and it doesn't stay at 97.3 or go even lower.


----------



## loulou58

Ok so Ov triplets are set for Sunday testing!! This is nervewracking all this. Stupid bodies! Ive just been speaking to a girl before who come off the pill, and 2 weeks later she was pregnant she was just like dead blaze (sp?) about it like yeh, ya know, just happened. I was like grrr!!


----------



## Mrs_N

loulou I am super excited for you, could have been an implantation bleed! usually hear of that being like spotting but who knows - not everyone conforms to the rules :rofl:


----------



## HayleyJJ

i had a brown cm in pants yesterday im only 2dpo


----------



## loulou58

Haha if it is, which i doubt like, but if so i must of had some hardcore bean implanting to get that!


----------



## hayley2

I'm still going to be checking up on all of you! :hugs:

I think you are all amazing ladies and you all deserve your much wanted :bfp:

Butterfly I will always be there to listen to you and give you any support you may need. You know you can call me anytime sweetie xxx

leelee you are a lovely lady with great PMA for all of us! You are the PMA queen!

loulou you always make me smile! You deserve your :bfp:

I'm not leaving this thread but just haven't felt up to being on here all the time as we may never have another TWW :cry:

I'll be happy once you have your :bfp: and loads of little :baby:


----------



## leelee

Thanks Hayley - it means a lot. Please stay in touch. I do think you will get your BFP with your lovely OH. Let us know how the FS appointment goes.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

Hayley keep us up to date with whats going on, we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## loulou58

Aw yeh definately Hayley keep us up to date, we'll miss you otherwise!!

No on in 1st Tri is wanting to play in my thread, it must just be something odd and nothing to do with a bean being there :(


----------



## Mrs_N

aw sorry to hear that loulou, unfortunately the only thing you can really do it wait and see :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies!!!

Leelee, Butterfly, Loulou, Mrs N and Haley

Oh my have you all been chatty since I was gone! :rofl:

Leelee don't get down about the temp drop it wasn't that much and it could go up again.

Butterfly how are you doing? SS yet? 

Loulou sounds good that it hasn't come back and you now have creamy cm! 

Mrs N we are on the same cd I only have a 28 day cycle so hope yours in like that this month!

Haley what to say you are such a lovely person and I hate to see you leave this thread. I come here just to see what you have to say! I will miss you and will message you to see how you are! :hugs: Hope this ends with a :baby: for you and dh!

I am cd7 so the bd'n will commence sometime this coming week! YEAH!! The best part of ttc!

I practiced softball last night and OMG more muscles I didn't remember having :rofl:

I play again tonight so maybe I wont be so sore Thursday! Hope all is well!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay cycle buddies! :wohoo:
I hope some of your normal cycle vibes rub off onto me! :wohoo:


----------



## leelee

Thanks CSunshine,

Had a good cry on OH's shoulder earlier on and got it out of my system. I told him that I hope he isn't disappointed. He told me he could never be disappointed with me. Aw, he is so lovely. I am lucky to have him.


----------



## leelee

Was also thinking ladies - do you think we need to become a group and breathe some fresh air into the thread. I was thinking about 'The 2WW ladies' or something.

We seem to get a lot of random posts on here and the thread does feel like it is creaking a bit.

What do you all think? I don't mind starting a new one but don't want to do it if people aren't interested.


----------



## polaris

Hayley - I'm so sorry to hear about your OH's sperm analysis results. I hope the FS has some useful suggestions for you. I really want to see things working out for you and for you and your DH to have a baby together. You are such a great help and inspiration to so many people on here.


----------



## - Butterfly -

HayleyJJ - that is unusual - has the brown CM stopped now?

Leelee - I'm happy to join your new group 

Loulou - I'll find your post and bump it to the top!


----------



## leelee

This is the link to the new thread. I think a breath of fresh air is what we all need. All welcome to come across to it!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-bud...ovulation-ladies-all-welcome.html#post2331036


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N hope my regular cycle rubs off on you! I don't want to have to poas by myself! :rofl: I am not a leader pretty much a follower!

Leelee So glad you have a wonderful dh your a lucky lady! I don't know what to think about starting a new thread I am new here and would never of found it with out it being out there. 

Hey Polaris how are you doing today? Hope your feeling well!


----------



## polaris

Thanks, I'm good. Just booked two weeks off work in July, now just have to find somewhere nice to go on hols! 

Hope you don't mind if I pop into the new thread from time to time to see how you are all getting on.


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Thanks, I'm good. Just booked two weeks off work in July, now just have to find somewhere nice to go on hols!
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I pop into the new thread from time to time to see how you are all getting on.

Hey, of course we don't mind. We want to you to pop in. You are a 2WW graduate after all!!!

The 2 weeks off sounds lovely. Time for a nice recharge before the baby arrives!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Polaris almost 20wks! YEAH!!!!! Are you going to find out the sex? I didn't with my first baby, but will from here on out as I need to plan! Paint and shop, shop and shop! :rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls!! I found the new thread, ive posted in there too so do we post here or there or both lol. 

Still no AF or no more bleeding (so far! ) fingers crossed, i hope i have another lil rise in the morning.


----------

